# Your Drive Day



## MajorClementine (Nov 3, 2015)

Okay, paintponylvr gave me a great idea to start a training thread. So I thought I'd expand that to training and drives. In short, a thread for "your drive day". A chance to share what you did from letting your mini smell the harness to competing in a marathon drive. Pictures are always a plus! Share away...

After 9 miles between Saturday and Sunday the only driving related thing I did was wipe down my harness today. Not as much fun as driving but it must be done


----------



## paintponylvr (Nov 4, 2015)

With this flu bug right now, it's all I can do to get ours checked and fed right now after I get off work.

cleaning harness is always a good thing...


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Nov 5, 2015)

Worked with my new pony last night. He is a 4 year old and is coming along nicely! Well, I think he is anyways  He is doing great with just pressure of one rein, and started to use my out side rein off and on last night. He picked it right up! I think hes going to be a fancy Country Pleasure horse.





He is ashamed, he's a little plump and has to go on a diet! He told me its just FLUFF!


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 6, 2015)

p- sorry to hear about you having the flu. That's not any fun. Cleaning harnesses is what I do when the weather is crappy out





S- Your new guy is adorable! Glad to hear he is coming along so well.

It was cold, windy, snowy here today so I worked on my new sulky. I decided that black wasn't much fun so I decided to paint it my signature color! When I was sanding it I noticed that it used to be red. It's pretty much the same sulky she was trained in. I'm excited to try it out. Here's a before and after pic of my sulky and a pic of she and I with the sulky she was trained in.


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Nov 10, 2015)

Had to skip working Hercules on Sunday because of a migraine, but made it out yesterday. I realized it is REALLY hard to try and video and take pictures while trying to ground drive a green horse by yourself! But I got some for you guys! I am thinking he is going to make a cute Country Pleasure Horse like his dad Meridians Dyna Tempest. I am still waiting to get his papers in the mail. I know he is AMHA registered, possibly AMHR. I am going to register him pinto too (obviously he has enough white haha). 

I just started to add some outside rein off and on to help with drifting and to start to get him to understand that concept. He has the basic steering down. He is such a cool horse to watch! Remember this is my first mini I am training, with tips and help from a pro of course



but have been a trainer of "big" horses for quite some time.








https://instagram.com/p/946-vJixiKo6oUQQQKmKTVS6T0LYsyrh4Aa_00/

https://instagram.com/p/947SwvCxifsTE_2TyVu5xU4Y7dRiEwhnT7LFo0/


He is also now on a diet.... this was at feeding time, I thought it was cute!


----------



## lucky seven (Nov 10, 2015)

Awww, Hercules is such a cutie. A kissable nose.


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 11, 2015)

Bwahahaha! Love the piggy picture.

I'm wishing that I had a covered arena or somewhere to work. We got an early snow storm and I'm kinda outta luck until it melts off (lets hope it does). I did, however, fit my new green cart to Clementine. I think it will work good. I do need footmans loops but other than that we are in good shape. It's pretty well balanced for me and my weight but when I put my dad on the cart it made the shafts want to shoot skyward. But since I'm the one that will be driving it I think it'll be okay. Happy driving!


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you! He is a snuggle bug!


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Nov 17, 2015)

I am excited as this week we get to start him with the cart. We have a very tried and true process that we take at getting them used to it, ground driving while hooked etc before we actually get in the cart. Hercules has prooven to be a super good boy and has taken everything in stride. Fingers crossed it continues


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 17, 2015)

I am about to start that same process with Major (weather permitting). I'm so glad Hercules has been such a good boy for you. It's so much fun when they just seem to "get" it and enjoy it.

Sadly the weather has been cold and windy here. The only thing I hate more than wind is cold wind. I plan on doing some driving over Thanksgiving since the family is coming up to my place to eat. We always go out for a drive when we get together. Crossing my fingers for sunshine days!


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Nov 25, 2015)

Well last week was a bust, we had a very bad wind/rain storm and I was stuck in my house with no power. Tuesday night a tree fell and took out our power lines and fell across our driveway. We were stranded unless we wanted to hop a fence an walk.

This week we are going to start the process with the cart with Hercules. I ground drove him like normal and tied him up to the wall and brought the cart up to start getting him used to it. I will do this for a few days until he isn't phased (which he wasn't at all last night but want to be sure). Then we will walk him with it behind him (not hooked all the way up just resting in the straps). and see how he does. I am thinking we will probably do that tomorrow if I go out to the barn (Thanksgiving and all) or Friday. Another gal at the barn is going through the same process with her new horse but shes a few days ahead. I am so excited!!


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 30, 2015)

So sorry to hear about your stormy week and power lines vs. tree incident. I hope all is well now.

One thing that I was taught to do when getting Clementine used to the cart was to verbally let her know the cart was coming. I still tell her "Clementine, cart on" as I bring the cart up. This way she knows it's coming even though she can't see it because of her blinkers. After a drive I tell her "Clementine, cart off" before I take the cart off. I don't know if this really makes a difference or not but it made sense to me.

I haven't been driving at all. I hate the cold stormy weather. I am hoping that our snow sticks to make a good base for getting out my sleigh. I did also get some new leather conditioner I'm going to try on my harnesses while the weather is bad. It's Skidmore's brand. Anyone used it?


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Nov 30, 2015)

Well I have been ground driving him and going through our process of hooking up to the cart. He's taken it so well!! The past two days we hooked him and I was ground driving and one person was at his head with halter/lead rope and we just walked around. The first day we actually hooked him there was a lot going on, big horses running around and other minis driving. He spooked once but stopped and settled right back in. Yesterday I shaved his head and neck hoping this would help with his sweating and taking so long to dry. He grew such a long coat! He is from Reno and now is up here in Washington, it has been pretty cold lately, but now i have to blanket him for the winter. If the head and neck clip doesn't help enough I will probably do a trace clip on him. He's been a little cranky with cinching up the harness. I am thinking it is pulling his hair and he doesn't like it so I may just do a trace clip anyways...

Here's a picture of the clip! He looks like a different horse!!


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Dec 10, 2015)

It's been gross here too but I am blessed to be able to board him at Patty Cloke's barn (she's retired now but her barn is set up amazing for minis and driving, with a covered arena and mini tack up area). I always wish I had my horse at home but its also nice to have people to drive with and a covered arena!

We are now hooked up and ground driving with the cart fully harnessed



Last night I sat in the cart and had him just shift his weight with my weight in the cart, didn't want to throw too many new things at him at once. Thinking tonight if he is good I might get in and walk him around. He's taken everything in stride so far, I don't expect it to be a big deal but with horses you never know!

Wishing more people posted about their training progress with their horses! Its fun to hear stories (success or failure!)


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 10, 2015)

You are boarding at Patty Cloke's! I am envious of all the good training input you should receive there. Sounds as though you two are coming along well. Do you call him Hercules?


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm envious, too!! To be able to work with your horse, in gross weather, after work or just in the evening - WOW! I have several of Patty's videos and enjoy watching the work she demos in that arena.

Well, the December weather here has been totally weird. Really warm. I've been sick since the week before Halloween - some kind of weird cold that I'm still not over. I determined today that it was time to "buck up", straighten our harness & clean what was necessary. One pair of ponies was pulled out and they were cleaned up, bp's were scissored and tails shortened. Knots were worked out, Cowboy Magic is a wonderful thing (in moderation).

Then Bell (now 23 yrs old) & her 5 yr old daughter, GG were harnessed. GG has grown in the past 14 months (the last time I hooked and drove any ponies right before moving). She is now substantially larger than her dam - the mini harness she used to wear no longer fits her at all. I did have a small pony harness that had been sized for her once before - had to let out several straps. Of course, while we were fitting the harness - GG's "group" - the Jr mares - started running around the pasture they are in (the fencing isn't done for theirs so they are still out on the perimeter/whole 7 acres). GG was a bit unhappy that she wasn't leading her group! But she settled w/o too much jumping around and the lines hooked up. Then I ground drove the pair around until I started coughing pretty hard. Stopped and hung over GG's rump while getting my breath back. WOOF! Took a bit.

Our grand daughters were so excited to be able to go in the wagon - they stayed in the wagon until I told them to hop out while I hitched the girls. They dd ok - GG only tried to move off once. Then the wagon was loaded w/ the girls and a friend of our daughter's family. The girls were full of get up and go, so since they'd already been warmed up, I let them walk a bit then went right into trot. The granddaughter girls thought that was quite cool - so I urged the girls into a canter around the pasture once we'd negotiated the first couple of turns... Then we stopped for them to have a break and Justin (SIL) to get into the wagon.

The girls worked hard! They did very well. We went down the road from our drive way to the main paved road. It's 7/10's of a mile, so the girls' drove about 2 miles in total w/ the first work around the pasture. With the weight in the wagon and them not being used to holding the wagon back with the breeching, I used the brakes to make sure they didn't get pushed/start moving too fast down the hill. Then they had to go up the other side.

When we returned home, we used regular towels to dry off the girls. It's supposed to be in the 70s over the weekend - so these two will both get baths.

Here's the drivers seat photos - FIRST DRIVE from the new property!!!









Will post the video if it ever finishes loading into YouTube.


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 10, 2015)

The girls will be groomed tomorrow and harnessed. We will ground drive some to stretch muscles that will probably be a bit sore. Though wet after the work out, when we rubbed them dry with towels there didn't appear to be any sore spots on them. They both got a good drink and then found deep sandy spots to roll in (ewwww.....).

I truly miss having my ponies trace clipped. I will need to see if Vicki's clippers are in good shape and if she would be willing to trace clip the ponies we are aiming to work now.

While Shane (daughter/SILs friend) and i worked on getting the mares groomed and harnesses ready for use, Justin (SIL) worked on the round pen we started putting up clear back in March!! I'm happy to report that our 60' round pen is now done, gated and ready to start using. Larry & Justin both feel that the tree needs to come out of it - guess so for safety, but I kinda like it there. There's enough room to work ponies around it - even hitched single or ground driving pairs. Would be a shady respite during the summer... We shall see.

I plan on grooming, trimming up and fitting the harness on other two trained pony mares tomorrow. Koalah (17 yrs old now) and Bit (24 yrs - Bell's full sister). Will let you all know how that goes.

Here's a pic of them driving in December 2012 - during the Broadway Parade.






Then there are Ami and Cupid - ground driven a few times, but never hitched as a pair...






and a whole lot of ponies who need harness, ground driving and hitch work... WEEE - have I maybe gotten started????


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 10, 2015)

Let's see if the video works. I couldn't get it to work in Picasa like some of our others.

Here it is in YouTube.

1st Drive @ LP Painted Ponys


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Dec 11, 2015)

Marsha, I am truly blessed for sure! She's officially retired from mini's lessons etc because she is wanting to get her amateur card to show her gorgeous palomino Arabian mare



but of course she's always willing to give me some input/help! I do call him Hercules, still waiting on his papers to get here but I know Patty showed his sire and dam to national/world championships (sire is Meridians Dyna Tempest, not sure on his dams name). I haven't watched her videos yet, I probably should!!

Paintponylvr- sounds like you guys had a lot of fun! The video is really cute! I am jealous you have your horses and can just hook up and drive down the road, that would be a blast! But having a lit and covered arena is truly a blessing! Especially with all the crazy weather we have been having here in Washington.

Well last night I got in the cart and walk and jogged Hercules! I was just going to get in and out and just call it a day but he has been so good so I asked him for a couple steps and nothing phased him! Man I love the temperament and train ability of this horse! He is still a stallion ( I dont plan on breeding but I grew up in the reining industry where you don't geld unless they need a "brain transplant" no one ever believes me that Hercules is a stallion, he's stalled and pastured next to mares and he doesn't bat an eyelash!).

Here are some pictures from last night, sorry about the dirty mirror!!


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 22, 2015)

It's done nothing but snow, snow, snow here so I'm jealous of those of you who are able to work your minis. I'm thinking as soon as the weather clears I'm going to put the sleigh runners on my EE. We'll have a good hard packed base and plenty of iced over dirt roads to try out. I'm also thinking I'll hook her to our old wood sled and lead her while she pulls the kids around on it. She's used to dragging things and I think with me leading her we won't run into any problems. Gotta do something with all of this snow...


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Dec 23, 2015)

OOOO a sleigh! How fun!!! I would love to drive in the snow some day






Finally got someone to take a quick video and picture of Hercules and I. This is drive #5 and he is fabulous! He is going to be so athletic and fancy hopefully!

Finally got his papers, his dad is multiple Champion and Reserve champion Country pleasure driving horse Meridians Dyna Tempest and his mother is a multiple champion and reserve champion classic pleasure driving horse 7S Nashvilles Crown Jewel. Interesting that he turned out a chestnut with flaxen mane and his mother was a black and white pinto and his sire was a bay with 4 white socks! I am not really a fan of his registered name but oh well.... It is Crown Jewels Ultimate. I was hoping it had something to do with Hercules or something like that.

Here's a picture and video. Hope you all have a happy holidays!!!!





https://instagram.com/p/_ifJ_NixkjZnZdBp_Y6ube2Jbu5W4ar2UHZ_I0/


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 24, 2015)

MajorClementine said:


> It's done nothing but snow, snow, snow here ...
> 
> Gotta do something with all of this snow...


We had fun w/ ponies, lariats & inner-tubes or those red plastic toboggan sleds


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 24, 2015)

Strangeaddiction said:


> Finally got his papers, his dad is multiple Champion and Reserve champion Country pleasure driving horse Meridians Dyna Tempest and his mother is a multiple champion and reserve champion classic pleasure driving horse 7S Nashvilles Crown Jewel. Interesting that he turned out a chestnut with flaxen mane and his mother was a* black and white pinto* and his sire was a* bay with 4 white socks*!


Easy - both horses (sire & dam) are heterozygous black (Ee). Hercules got the little "e" from both parents, making him a chestnut. Even if Hercules got his sire's bay gene (A?), it won't show on a "red" base. The "A" for bay stands for Agouti. Can't remember why Bay is called Agouti and not a modifier or dilution gene.

For the first time ever, since I started breeding ponies, my stallions are not homozygous black and neither are a lot of my mares (some are). I have a chance of getting quite a few chestnuts in the next years - they will be my first ones in the 20 years I've bred Shetlands. I've always had black, brown, bay and silver (black or bay) from my personal breeding program in the past. In fact - all of our foals sired by Wizard will carry at least 1 bay gene (A?) because he's homozygous for bay (AA) making them all bay if they are black based and able to pass a bay gene if chestnut and used for breeding in the future.

I can "wax on" forever on color. There is always something new to learn with colors. I wanted the silver coloring in my ponies so concentrated on putting a group of silver mares together to use for breeding (and a silver stallion for a while) and was very "lucky" to accidentally find a stallion that was homozygous for both black and tobiano (getting my beloved spots, too). This 3rd generation of ponies for us will be interesting indeed. We will have all the colors of the rainbow available except true grey (which I DO NOT WANT to introduce into my herd. I don't like a true grey horse, never have, and there are too many good ones out there to "have to use" a grey)...

And actually - all of the stallions we've purchased and raised to use in our breeding program have been homozygous for tobiano... Was a "treat" finding that out on both the silver stallion and on the very last colt that our 1st stallion sired.



All of my foals have been tobiano pintos in the past - a few have also carried characteristics of overo patterning - and will be into the future.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 25, 2015)

^^ Color genetics are fascinating. I've read up a little but I love when people really understand color genes.

Curious as to why you don't care for the grey gene. In thoroughbreds we tried to steer clear because of the increased risk for skin cancers...

In driving news, lots of sleighs out today. Three days of snow with not enough snow plows makes for some good snow packed roads for sleigh rides. It is so much fun to see people pulling out sleighs that have been in their families for generations. Some haven't been used for several years due to poor sleighing conditions. November- late January used to be sleigh weather out here. Everyone had a sleigh. Anymore a snow storm before Thanksgiving is rare and most of the time the snow doesn't stick around long.

Going to get Clementine out with the kids sled behind her on Saturday. Hooray! Also going to put the sleigh runners on my EE cart if we have time. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 25, 2015)

MajorClementine said:


> ^^ Color genetics are fascinating. I've read up a little but I love when people really understand color genes.
> 
> Curious as to why you don't care for the grey gene. In thoroughbreds we tried to steer clear because of the increased risk for skin cancers...
> 
> ...


Grey - partially as you say. One of my favorite bloodlines in Welsh was heavy in greys. I dealt (at a distance as I was an acquaintance) with him (stallion) during a case of skin melanoma. Then I worked for the vet clinic when he came in when it spread to his head/face. It was terrible. That is one of the few times that I was both disturbed and cried (A LOT) over someone else's pony!! Then his 3 month old daughter came in. OMG - at 3 months of age she had an advanced case of melanoma starting at her face... She died during treatment before she ever reached 5 months old. The bills that woman received were tremendous -but her stallion sired a lot of foals for her that went on to great careers - riding, jumping, show, driving and family pets. I do understand that not all greys get melanoma.

Then - I just have never really cared for true greys. I learned as a youth that you could get a "grey" with a roan (some roans have melanoma problems, too). Also, because I like pintos and appaloosas and have long bred for "color" - we didn't want to introduce a gene that would "erase" the color from sight. When I was 12 I worked with a beautiful black pinto arabian stallion. It was awesome. I went on to other things for a while and then went back to the farm where he was and he "wasn't there"... I couldn't find him and I was upset, LOL. He was there. He was no longer black and white w/ pretty snip on his muzzle but a "white" horse! Until he got wet w/ sweat and then hosed off, I truly didn't recognize him!! I was dumbfounded - that was my firsthand introduction to how greys change colors. I understood better then how Lipizzaners change color.

and then I DISCOVERED



"SILVERS" (I knew them as "chocolates" first)



!! I was, and STILL AM, in LOVE. Then you can combine them w/ my beloved "spots"! If I get a mini - I'd want a "CHOCOLATE" blanket or



leopard



that I could drive.

********************

Enjoy your Christmas snow... If you get the chance to show pics, I'd love to see.

Something wrong here - just doesn't seem like Christmas when we can run around in swim suits!! The pool however, would turn you blue!

*********************

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 25, 2015)

MajorClementine said:


> ^^ Color genetics are fascinating. I've read up a little but I love when people really understand color genes.
> 
> Curious as to why you don't care for the grey gene. In thoroughbreds we tried to steer clear because of the increased risk for skin cancers...
> 
> ...


This makes the "Sleighing Song" come alive!


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Jan 15, 2016)

Well we have been trying to get our house ready to put on the market all week so I haven't gotten to see Hercules!!! I am going to go out tonight and see him and drive him though. We had been working on bending. I am excited to see him. That is one down fall to not having him in my backyard!


----------



## Barefootin (Feb 1, 2016)

Whoo! Hoo! We finally got 3 of the minis down here to So. FLA. Yesterday was wonderful. My BFF and I got to go for a nice easy drive around the canal, about a 2 mile loop. Kelli is just learning to drive so it was a real treat. The day was just about perfect, great temp, sky a bit overcast, light winds and best of all light traffic!


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 5, 2016)

Glad there is still some driving going on around here!

Didn't take Clementine out this week but I did take our Fox Trotter, Red, out with my father while he was up visiting. It was a cold but gloriously sunny day. We've been remodeling our kitchen and I needed to get out of the house. We went late enough that I didn't want to get Clementine out and sweaty since she is in full Yak coat. Hopefully we'll start to thaw out soon


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 10, 2016)

Rowdy and I had a great drive day yesterday. I took him over to the trainer; she had not seen him in cart since he left her. She was thrilled with his progress and excited to see him working. We both rode in the cart; practiced getting in and out with a quiet "stand". She helped me make a few adjustments to the bridle. He does not have his driving muscles developed yet, so we only worked a little over an hour. He is really using his hind end well. Transitions are getting better; I need to focus on giving the transition cue consistently.

My 19 year old avatar horse has more stamina; his driving muscles are well developed and I think that makes a big difference.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Feb 15, 2016)

since i had my second knee replaced in december, i have been out of it. i had my boys' team trained' last spring, but then my knee got so bad i was lucky to drive 1.

i have my team harness ready to go, my wagon is ready and i only need the team pole set up to be ready to go. my knee has healed well and by the time i have them ready to hook up the team pole should be settled. i will be looking forward to joining this thread, i love hearing all your stuff.


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Feb 16, 2016)

Finally got my husband to come out and take some pictures and video of us so I know what we look like! Hercules is doing great! We have started to work on bending our shoulders, bending/counterbending while going straight. That is the hard part! He is great at bending in a circle now and very relaxed. He is excellent at lateral movements which is funny as usually they don't pick that up this quickly but he is so athletic!! Slowly but surely we are getting it. He is super smart I just wish I had more time to get out to the barn. We are in the process of selling our home and trying to find a new one with no luck. On top of that my car broke down



so we are down to 1 vehicle at the moment until we get it fixed.

I love how with just a little of the flexing of the shoulders I am doing he is already starting to pick himself up a little more and open his shoulders up and hold his neck up higher. He is VERY lazy for a country pleasure horse so I am hoping his brains and athleticism take over as he matures in the cart so we will still be competitive. I cant wait to body clip him to see whats under all his fuzz!


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 20, 2016)

I am just getting back from a trip to Ventura, CA. I had some wheels from a horse size Meadowbrook that needed re-tired. I found a wheelwright in the Ventura area so I took a little vacation with my son and drove down. He did a beautiful job on the wheels! He had a well loved 4-wheel surrey for $800 that I was really tempted to buy. It needed the hubs tightened up on the wheels (spokes were a bit lose) and the springs were a bit soft but it was in pretty good shape. I was thinking of picking it up for advertising my grooming business in parades.... Now if I only had $800 I was mad at...


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Feb 27, 2016)

Banner and i have finally been out again, so i can post! haha. He had a big break over winter - ive just been so busy. He got a tiny chest clip because we have a lesson next week so i really had to get him in the cart to refresh him. He was good, but it was the first time i had used a whip and he had a few spooks when he was able to feel it brush him or see it somehow. He was not as fluid as he normally has been, but i put that down to not having been in the cart for months!

He did very well though. As soon as we started the house alarm started, he didn't blink and eye. Then my uncle arrived, so a big creaky yard gate being opened and a noisy van coming in - again NOTHING. He didn't react at all to my uncle fussing around him and he even had a little go haha.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 28, 2016)

Rowdy and I were out today. I was gone for a week and this is our first drive in about 10 days. I did feel more comfortable ground driving him for a few minutes, doing some circles and figure 8s. Then we went out on the road in the cart. He did very well and I felt pretty comfortable with him. He came down from a brisk trot to a slow trot nicely. We passed some cows, but today they did not moo and run, so he just gave them a look. He is getting more flexible in the turns. One of my goals is to do a nice wide turn instead of the pivot he keeps trying to do; today he was much better. The figure 8s are helping with that. I did have to exit the cart to reinforce the "stand" once. But then he stood well until asked to walk on.

I make sure I stay alert and focused.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Mar 2, 2016)

Well today was a big day for me. i got rosco and charlie in early, i was feeling pretty good. i brought them to the tie rack and tied them next to each other, and began to put the team harness's on them. everything did not fit, so spent a long time fitting them.

last year i sent them to a trainer to become a team. i was given specific directions on how to harness them. it's been a year since then. so i didn't mind letting them stand there for a while. got them done and they stood like angels.

i was alone in the barn and was pretty sure they would be fine, but did not want to take them outside until i tested them.HAPPILY i asked them to turn right , wow, they did. straight down the aisle way. did circles and figure 8's and lots of whoas and goes in the aisle way that is 40 feet by 10 feet. forgot about serpentines. anyhow we had a ball.


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Mar 3, 2016)

Well a lot has been going on in my life and it has been hard to get out and drive. It is my stress reliever and happy time so it was definitely needed. I finally got out yesterday. It's been over a week since I have been out. I just have to say I ABSOLUTELY ADORE this horse. He's recently turned 3 and still a stallion and he is the same horse every time. He's only been going in the cart a short time but always remembers everything we worked on, no matter how long ago it was. He's not where I want him to be at this point but no fault of his own, life recently has gotten in the way of that unfortunately. I still hope to show him this season. I badly want to body clip him to see what's under there. Hes SO FURRY! (His neck and belly are clipped). https://instagram.com/p/BCfup_Tixrwr4ICT03UE_JT2j7YK6HDolAP6Kc0/

https://instagram.com/p/BCfubrRCxraT8KnyEIzlW74vG6SNRmiuV_R9nY0/


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 4, 2016)

@Strangeaddiction : He's got beautiful movement! I am itching to clip as well but we've got another couple of months here. I need to wait until the grass comes up at least. Otherwise I will need to blanket every night... and I don't even own blankets for them





I am getting excited to start ground driving Major this spring. I believe he has some training because he is very easy to get to move out in front of me. He is much smaller but more "drafty" than Clementine. He is only 29" high but boy is he a mover. Those little legs can move at light speed. I just let him and Clem out into the big pasture yesterday and they took off running and kicking. Clem was booking it down the fence line and Major turned on the heat and not only caught up to, but passed Clem. I was amazed. Chariot horse??


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Mar 7, 2016)

Thank you! His Dad is multi champion Country Pleasure driving horse, Meridians Dyna Tempest and his mother is multi champion classic pleasure driving horse 7S Nashvilles Crown Jewell. I am thinking he will be a country pleasure horse, too much action for classic pleasure. Hoping to do all around stuff with him eventually





That's so fun!!! Can't wait to hear/see how he progresses! I love to track and see progress that we all make with our horses



Sometimes you don't think you are making much progress but then you look back at where you started and are AMAZED!!!


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 7, 2016)

Rocklone: That's a beautiful horse you've got there! And I have to say, your posture in the cart... that's what I strive for. Is it weird that I notice posture??





Marsha: Sounds like a good session all around. Wide turns are something we need to work on too. I didn't think about figure 8s to help with that. I think I need to do a little more arena driving to to work on fine tuning. I also need to do more research on fine tuning.... still pretty new to this.

jeannie: I so badly want a team. Isn't it funny how they seem to remember more than we do sometimes. Are you using breast collars or neck collars on your team? I'm toying with the idea of picking up a close match for my Clem to team with but I'm a little worried about personalities. How long were your two together before you had them worked with as a team? The mini I'm looking at belongs to a friend and I'm hoping he'd let me take her for a while to see if the two can even get along before I buy her and try to make a team out of them...

I think this year I am investing in a "Comfy Fit" breast collar for Clem. I want to work her in the sulky I picked up last fall and it does not have a tree. So I'm thinking the comfy fit will be more comfortable for her pulling that vehicle. Less cutting into or rubbing on her shoulders. I'd love to just get the full harness, however, I think I'm going to have to do it a piece at a time.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 7, 2016)

I've never owned two horses at the same time that were the same size to use as a team, but I think horses work generally better as a team than single. They like being with their herdmate. Besides matching my horse, I'd have to invest in another vehicle. So, mine will have to get used to driving single.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 7, 2016)

We had a good drive today. Ground drove twice this past week, then back in the cart today. I think I will back off a little on the circles and transitions a little until he gets more miles. Also removed the blinders today and he seemed more comfortable.


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 7, 2016)

My problem is that a team opens up a whole new world of vehicles for me. Not that I have the money to spend on them but the options for a team are so much larger than the options for a single mini. And there are so many vehicles I want.

Here's a question for you guys active on this thread. In looking for a teammate for Clem I've been talking to a friend. He's got a mare about her size. However, he doesn't want to separate her and the stud she's lived with for 7 years (no babies but not for lack of trying). He offered to have him gelded. Neither horse has been out of the paddock in over 2 years. The stud has been hitched a handful of times but never trained. Just hitched and muscled around a bit. The mare has been hitched once. Neither have been hitched in the last 5 years. They are AMHR registered but that is neither here nor there to me as I won't be breeding or showing. Just driving for myself or in small local open shows. They are both over 10 years old, under 15 years old. They asked me what I thought they were worth because they weren't "up to date" on miniatures right now. I have no idea what to tell them. Physically they are well cared for but they haven't been interacted with for years. Thoughts??


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 7, 2016)

Marsha Cassada said:


> We had a good drive today. Ground drove twice this past week, then back in the cart today. I think I will back off a little on the circles and transitions a little until he gets more miles. Also removed the blinders today and he seemed more comfortable.


I've wondered about removing Clementine's blinders. She is not a reactive horse but she does tend to shy one way while we drive. She wants to turn her head right and drift to the left. What was your reason behind removing the blinders?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 7, 2016)

MajorClementine said:


> I've wondered about removing Clementine's blinders. She is not a reactive horse but she does tend to shy one way while we drive. She wants to turn her head right and drift to the left. What was your reason behind removing the blinders?


i would suspect a chiro issue if she drifts. I had one that was bad about that and he went straight as a die after chiro. Rowdy would not turn left when we started. He was locked up in his left side. After a few days of turning left without pain,after the chiro, he is perfectly fine in the turns now.I do not want to mention brands, but the new bridle I ordered, I cannot get the blinders to stay out from his eyes. Otherwise it is a nice bridle. I attached the headpiece of it to the bottom of my open bridle to retain the side check. It looks fine. His eyes are nicely forward on his face so I have no idea why the blinders fit so closely. I plan to take it to a harness guy and see if he can make the blinder wires longer.


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 7, 2016)

Never thought about getting a chiro out to see her. We did for a riding horse years ago. Hmmm... Thanks, food for thought for sure...

Yes I can see how ill fitting blinders could be a problem. We had a problem with rubbing on one of our full size horses. Drove him batty. Got a new halter, happy horse.

I am chomping at the bit to get out and driving again since our weather has become so nice. Almost all of our snow is melted. I need to trim both minis and my riding horse this week before I can drive though. We'll see how the week goes.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 7, 2016)

I will second that. My mare was driving one day and totally refused to "turn" one way, but would turn her head and bolt. Chiro fixed her after a load of fluffing about with the vet telling me it was laminitis!


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 8, 2016)

Trimmed feet and groomed today. Also greased bearings in this sulky. I posted before pics earlier in this thread. Thought I'd show it finished and put back together. Still need to add footman loops for breeching since we have hills and more hills here.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Mar 9, 2016)

major clementine, i use breast collars, i have one regular and one comfyfit. i m saving for another comfyfit now, hope to get it in appril. i took my two single harness' and had a harness maker make the brakes for me, now i can use each single harness either way. i am sooo excited. 

i had charlie for about a year when i found rosco, when i brought him home they became instant friends. i think was lucky. i have wanted a team or pair for about 15 or 20 years. first time we just put the harness' on them and took them to the round pen, rosco turned around 2 or 3 times , or tried to, and then they just walked around and did turns and everything so after that i sent them to a trainer.

also i want to say that i didn't have a wagon to hitch them to ad i was in a lot of pain with my knee so they have been driven around single but weren't teamed up until last month. an entire year. they didn't forget a thing. so don't let the fact that they haven't been driven for a while slow you down.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 9, 2016)

MajorClementine said:


> My problem is that a team opens up a whole new world of vehicles for me. Not that I have the money to spend on them but the options for a team are so much larger than the options for a single mini. And there are so many vehicles I want.
> 
> Here's a question for you guys active on this thread. In looking for a teammate for Clem I've been talking to a friend. He's got a mare about her size. However, he doesn't want to separate her and the stud she's lived with for 7 years (no babies but not for lack of trying). He offered to have him gelded. Neither horse has been out of the paddock in over 2 years. The stud has been hitched a handful of times but never trained. Just hitched and muscled around a bit. The mare has been hitched once. Neither have been hitched in the last 5 years. They are AMHR registered but that is neither here nor there to me as I won't be breeding or showing. Just driving for myself or in small local open shows. They are both over 10 years old, under 15 years old. They asked me what I thought they were worth because they weren't "up to date" on miniatures right now. I have no idea what to tell them. Physically they are well cared for but they haven't been interacted with for years. Thoughts??


I do think horses work better as a team, since they have their herdmate with them.

I have become more objective in my experience. If you like the horses, buy them. If you only like one of them, don't feel you have to take both. If they have been together so long, it might be difficult to get one to team up with yours if the other is around. I think a pet, 10+ untrained stallion would max at $200. I recently sold a double registered driving gelding for $300. I had him advertised on two venues and only had one call. If only the mare appeals to you as a match for your horse, then just offer for her. An untrained 10+ pet mare, especially one that has not proven to be able to have a foal, shouldn't bring more than $200. If you do purchase one or both, do take the trouble to keep their registration up; I think that will be doing them a favor. That is jmho.

It isn't always easy to find a good match for a team, so if the owner refuses your offer and you really want the match, you may have to go higher. But only buy what you want.

If I were younger, I would like to do a team but I got started too late in life.


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 9, 2016)

The only reason I am considering taking the other is he is the same color and size as my gelding. However, I'm just not sure I want to go from 2 to 4 minis. I'm happy to see that I may not be crazy thinking they aren't worth big $$. I am also worried, like you said, about the new mare not paring up with my mare having lived with this little stallion for the last 6 years. I know my riding horse is pretty bonded to hubby's mare and he will ride out with another horse but he's not happy about it. I'm a bit worried about having the same situation here.

I am going to keep looking for a single mare, maybe one that is at least started in harness. These two above mentioned minis may have to be a fall back plan.... If I could find a mare with some training closer to 6-8 years old I would be willing to pay more for sure. The search is on I suppose...

I think you are correct in keeping up their registration in the event that I do end up with the two. They aren't worth more to me because of the registration but, like you stated, it would likely be best in the long run.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 12, 2016)

Took Rowdy into town again today as it is way too muddy to drive anywhere around my house--and I wanted to drive somewhere away from his pasture mate. We headed out to the edge of town first. He did pretty well, though his whoa and stand were not very good. We passed mooing cows okay but three peacocks came out and startled him. Then two big horses ran up and down their fence neighing and caused some trouble; I had to use the one-rein stop. Lots of barking dogs, but they were all confined; there is something about a little horse going down the street that really sets them off! I had trouble getting him to make circles so I didn't worry too much about it. We just practiced transitions and getting used to each other. Quite of lot of rather deep water at the street intersections and he went through that pretty well. I am hoping to increase his pressure level.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 14, 2016)

I love the little sulky cart! It's very different style from my own, but think, if you wanted that you could still attach a dropped singletree. That would even allow for hames & collar harness if you ever had one of those as well.

On the minis for sale - I've seen them in this state purchased for as low as $50 & as high as $1,000 - from our area and advertised on Craig's List OR at the Dixie Draft Horse Sale (March 2015 was when I went last. Missed Thanksgiving and may not get to go next weekend).

I don't/didn't have a problem with purchasing an older mare for a bit more in 2009, but I bought her specifically to match her full sister for driving and her bloodlines for breeding (even the same height/color/sex and SISTERS didn't matter - they didn't match in stride or personality and it took a long time to get them to work together - but they are one of my pairs now). She was also purchased in foal and with papers current, so again, I had no problem with her price (> $300<$500). We did lose that foal and have had problems since in that department, but I have enjoyed my learning with her AND I have never regretted the purchase. I offered her for sale once, was laughed at by "how much" i wanted for an "old" pony, and have never offered her for sale again. She now drives single, pair, 3 & 4 abreast; rides western or english or is quiet for any lead line child to sit on & pet and is great at community events.

Mare above has gotten attached to her sister - but does drive with a different team mate now. I believe, as she loses her eyesight completely, I would be able to "bell" either her sister or her current partner and have no problems with her following either at home to come in to eat/shelter. Also realize, I did most of my own training and I'm not a pro trainer AND was learning to drive a pair at the same time we were training the above mare(s) as pairs. I DID have lessons with a trainer/instructor every week for 10 months - he was the one that said we'd reached a point where he could no longer help me with that pair. I just needed to get out and drive them. He is not a show trainer, but a draft horse trainer and we worked on basic driving skills - single and pair.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 14, 2016)

Here is a link that also answers the different size issue from a couple of other viewpoints than just mine and pics/description of my experience(s) - from 2013

Pairs Size?


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Mar 14, 2016)

Finally got to drive twice last week. I got "permission" to start pushing little Hercules for more collection etc while driving. He is my first mini I am breaking to drive from the beginning so I am pretty proud at where he is for how little time this past month or so I have spent with him. I really want to show him this year but realized that one of the qualifying shows for worlds is a weekend I am going to be in Montana for my husband's sisters graduation... So I will either have to scratch going to AMHA worlds or go to another show that's further away alone.... OR I could go to pinto worlds, which is way less competition and more expensive...

Anyways, here is my first and second drive actually pushing him and asking for collection. I have now realized he is getting a chubby stud neck and am now using a neck sweat on him as collection is proving to be difficult with him with his fat neck haha!! He tries so hard, I absolutely love his mind. He thinks about everything and really tries but at the same time he really makes you work for it. He is SUPER lazy, especially for a Country Pleasure horse. I am hoping with some more time and with him getting more comfortable in the cart he will get a little more spunk (not too much though of course!!).


----------



## jeanniecogan (Mar 22, 2016)

ok, soo finally the pole setup is done and yesterday my husband came out to help me hook up. they seemed to really be nervous so we took our time and did a lot of petting. i took them out to the pasture and they wanted to trot and i kept them at a walk for a while, didn' like their behavior so i headed back to th barn. out of no where comes my dog , so we ran back to the barn and stuck their heads in a corner. funny, i wasn't afraid. i told mike that we can't end like that , so he backed them out of the corner and we let them stand for a minute. then he closed the gate to the pasture and i drove them in the catch pen. about 40 x 80. we did circles and and figure 8's and around the edge. i kept it short but on the last run around ther perimeter they were very relaxed. what do you think, anyone?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 22, 2016)

Ending on a good note is good. Sounds as though they are working pretty well together.

I am usually scared afterward or the next day.You might even be sore tomorrow from holding your muscles tensely.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 23, 2016)

Our best driving day today in a few weeks. He was relaxed, responsive. We went about two miles. Cows were a nonevent. I love these "two steps forward" days!


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 24, 2016)

Strangeaddiction - Hercules is looking fantastic!! Can't wait to see you/him in the show ring.

I have not come close yet to that goal and at this point I'm thinking about selling my show cart and basic (Ozark mini tack) leather show harness. I am enjoying following your training and conditioning - as right now, that looks like it's the closest I'm getting to the show ring...


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Mar 24, 2016)

Thank you! I feel like we are slowly getting better, we are going to a pinto show next weekend just to get out and see how we do, we will be competing against very seasoned horses since there are no age groups for pinto mini classes, just size. They also clump everyone into pleasure (no distinctions between classic, country, single) So that should be interesting as most of the pinto mini's are classic pleasure type and my guys is country. I'm very excited!

Patty was out on Saturday and commented that she thought he was looking fabulous! That meant a lot, I've been doing everything on my own trial and error and she trained both his parents!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 25, 2016)

Another good drive today. That is FOUR steps forward! Even if we have to take two back tomorrow it is still progress.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 28, 2016)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Another good drive today. That is FOUR steps forward! Even if we have to take two back tomorrow it is still progress.


That is AWESOME!! I love those days...


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 28, 2016)

StrangeAddiction -

What makes him a country pleasure horse? From pics you've posted I would have said he was a pleasure horse... BUT I don't fully understand how they decide and I may have the two divisions confused.

I always thought of the country pleasure horse as having less action and the pleasure horse having more action (higher - both front and back) and better balanced front to rear (which your guy has).

Like I said, maybe I'm confusing it with Arabs and the Classic Shetlands.


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Mar 28, 2016)

AMHA and AMHR divide the driving horses into 3 categories, classic, country and single pleasure.

Classic is more of your hunter under saddle looking mini, 50-50 weight distribution, no action, ground covering, sweeping stride. Some shows have a western pleasure class too where the horses are less ground covering and "jog"







This is what AMHA's classification of a classic pleasure driving horse looks like (Samis Vegas Knight).

Country pleasure is more of the "saddle seat" or country horses on the Arab circuit. They have more of their weight distributed back on their haunches and have more action, usually below horizontal leg action, they have more energy than a classic but less than a single pleasure horse.






The above shows country pleasure vs. Single pleasure (I think the horse photo example for country is pushing it, that horse should probably be in single pleasure, but a lot of amateurs will take an older single pleasure and show them in country pleasure, found this on IAMRanch's blog).

Single pleasure is like the park horse category in Arab's, very high stepping, above level action and even more weight distributed back. These horses are hot and less of their "manners" are looked at in the class and more of their movement and talent is looked at (ex, if a horse doesn't walk well, if transitions aren't smooth, that doesn't tend to matter as much).

You can youtube videos of some good horse examples. Samis Vegas Knight is my favorite classic pleasure driving horse (I also have gotten to drive him many times and is a ton of fun!). 2B Patsy Cline is one of the greatest Single pleasure horses living, she is now owned by a gal in Sweden but she is still showing and WINNING! I don't have a favorite country pleasure horse yet, but you can just put amha country pleasure driving in the search and there are great videos



Hope I helped!


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 28, 2016)

You learn something new every day! ^^

We had planned to drive this weekend but my weather app lied and it rained rained rained. Now I'm dealing with a minor case of "rain rot" on Major's withers. Using some Spur's Big Fix to clear it up. He gets a much thicker winter coat than Clementine and he always seems to come into spring with some small skin issue.

We are leaving for a cruise for the first part of April so looks like any driving will have to wait till after. In the meantime I'm loving keeping up on all the driving updates here!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 30, 2016)

I bought a new driving bridle for my new horse and did not like the blinders. Yesterday I took that part to a tack shop to be remade. The wire in the new bridle blinder was very thin, maybe a mere 20 gauge (no wonder I couldn't get it to hold a shape). I took my old bridle to show the leather guy. The wire in its blinders is heavy, about like baling wire. He is going to resew the blinders with the thicker wire and lengthen the strap that buckles on the headstall, as it was too short and drew the blinders up against the eyes. Another thing we noticed about the old/new blinders: the old one has the wired piece attached to the outer edge of the blinder and the new one is sewn about 1/2" in. Not really sure what effect that has on fit.

Anyway, I was embarrassed that my old bridle leather needed cleaning, so when I got home I cleaned and oiled the bridle and harness!


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Mar 30, 2016)

Show prep this week. Hercules has picked up a bad habit of course the week of the show. Going to the left at our strong trot he likes to canter a step when turning at the each end. No idea why or how he's picked this up.... have been trying to work on that. Other than that our drive yesterday felt fabulous! He is getting more comfortable in the cart so he is starting to really drive with his hind end and get more energy when asked (he's still a lazy sucker lol!!). I can't wait for him to start maturing and come further along! I am pretty proud of how far we've gotten on our own, I am sure I have done things "wrong" but so far they are working haha!!

We are just hoping for a nice easy show, just to get him out and about and see how he does in a show environment. I, of course, feel very unprepared for the show!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 30, 2016)

Very best of luck to you! Win or lose you will learn alot and meet some great horse folk. But I hope you get a ribbon!


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 30, 2016)

I can''t get over what a nice looking house Hercules is. Good luck at your show!

@Marsha : I feel ya, I seem to clean my gear after I have to show it to someone else. It's not until then that I notice how truly dirty it is. I need to start wiping it down better after each drive. I'm guilty of only wiping the sweaty parts...


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Apr 4, 2016)

Thank you guys so much! I had a friend come the second day of the show and she took pictures and I couldn't believe how good he looked! As promised here are some pictures! A friend of ours only came the second day and we only had one class so she just took some pictures in the warm up pen. I am SUPER proud of how well he did this weekend! For being a 3 yr old stallion surrounded by mares all weekend, his first show and he's only been going in the card a couple months maybe. He was a gentleman and we beat horses 3-4x his age and ended up reserve highpoint mini A

Results

Pleasure Driving- 5th-5th-5th-2nd

Disciplined Rail- 2nd-2nd-2nd-4th

Hunter in Hand- 3rd-3rd-4th-4th

Halter Obstacle-6th

Driving Obstacle-2nd-4th-5th-6th

The classes had 10-12 minis in them and going in the hunter and obstacle classes was a last minute thing, we worked on hunter maybe a handful of times as well as obstacle. The only thing that got us in halter obstacle was the bridge, it was a good 5" off the ground we got on fine, we jumped off though haha! I was super proud of driving obstacle, he did everything perfect, but he decided to back into the chute crooked so that's what got us.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Apr 11, 2016)

Well, i haad three driving days and feel like the world lifted off my shoulders. my friend susan and i decided we couldn't take it anymore and the weather predicted dry. so we packed up our trailers with food minis and carts and went to wranglers. we had a great time and drove morning and evening.

my son is bringing my team wagon that he bought for me this weekend. wish me luck.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 11, 2016)

Sounds like a super show for you both!! Thanks for sharing. We non-showers can attend vicariously.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 18, 2016)

Had a lovely drive with my mare today she is such a star. I wish i had a flat paddock i could really practice on rather than this hill on tarmac which is the biggest area i have


----------



## dalvers63 (Apr 18, 2016)

Looks like you had nice weather for a drive Rocklone. Your mare looks great.

I was able to get out to the barn and have a drive with my gelding last Friday. We practiced a bit on standing still, especially when just starting out. He's definitely got "GO" down well but gets impatient if we don't move off right away. There were quite a few times where we went halfway around the track and then stopped for a few minutes until he relaxed.

I was also able to do a basic cones practice run with him. He loves them as much as I do! When I had my friend drive him the cones course is what hooked her on wanting a driving horse (she's done endurance riding for years) and doing CDEs.

I don't think I'll get much driving in this week but we will be going to a CDE clinic this weekend and will get to do some practice there.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 19, 2016)

OOOO, please tell us (maybe in it's own thread?) how the driving clinic goes!!


----------



## dalvers63 (Apr 19, 2016)

paintponylvr said:


> OOOO, please tell us (maybe in it's own thread?) how the driving clinic goes!!


Will do! I think another thread would be good. I'll have my friend take pictures, too


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 19, 2016)

Rowdy and I are getting more comfortable with each other. He still offers a little tantrum but they are less passionate. Today he forgot to have one. He is so good with traffic. His main problem is giving up his own opinion, but we are closer to being on the same page. I need to get a new photo since clipping.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 21, 2016)

Well, I'm going to hop on this thread since I've enjoyed reading all about everyone's "drive days." I had my first driving lesson this weekend and followed it up with a practice session the next day. It was the first time Peanut was hitched this year and it was not without a few antics, but he settled down nicely. I enjoyed the lesson and got a lot of pointers I can put to good use. The biggest one being to instill some patience in him, harness him up and let him stand on the crossties for awhile while I do something else (while keeping an eye on him still). I did this a couple of times and noticed he was quicker to "chill" each time. So I'm happy with that.


----------



## dalvers63 (Apr 21, 2016)

Cayuse said:


> The biggest one being to instill some patience in him, harness him up and let him stand on the crossties for awhile while I do something else (while keeping an eye on him still). I did this a couple of times and noticed he was quicker to "chill" each time. So I'm happy with that.


I have the same issues with Mikey. He is a "let's get going" mini and standing still isn't one of his best traits. The last time I drove him we did a lot of standing around until he relaxed. You'll find the more you practice the faster Peanut will calm down and be patient. Glad to hear you're making progress!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 23, 2016)

Our grand daughter is here for a few days. Yesterday she rode the bicycle and I drove Rowdy. I didn't know how he would react to the strange vehicle. He looked askance at the bike at first, then seemed to enjoy it. He averaged about 7 mph on our 2 mile route; didn't like to push him too much as it was a paved road, for fear of slipping. Our side roads are still impassable due to recent rain.


----------



## dalvers63 (Apr 25, 2016)

To follow-up on my earlier post, this weekend I took Mikey to a clinic on "Intro to Combined Driving" put on by Equestrian's Institute. We had an awesome time, learned a LOT, and go to try out driving a short cones course and also a shortened Marathon course (only a little over 2 kilometers).

Sadly, we didn't get a lot of pictures as I was driving all the time and my friend was helping and also getting rides with other drivers. It was interesting to see that his usual impatience was greatly curtailed with all the other activity in the area. He was a little apprehensive about the big white and red cards at eye level but got used to them quickly. He still isn't too happy with mud and puddles and there was LOTS of that to work with this weekend.

I'm hoping to go back at the end of May for another event, "Everything but the Kitchen Sink" which has 3 days of schooling and events. If I do I'll try to get more picutres!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 25, 2016)

That sounds awesome!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Apr 30, 2016)

got to drive Chaelie, 2 days ago. i am so proud of him. he was only 2 when i got him, was told he was 7. he was driving when i tried him out. later the vet said he was coming 3 . any how i also found out later that he had only had 3 drives under his belt when i got him. i worked a lot with him the year i got him, refined his driving . took him camping a few week ends ago, and he was perfect. drove him 5 times in 3 days and i couldn't ask for a better mini. he was perfect 2 days ago also. love that boy.


----------



## dalvers63 (May 2, 2016)

Had a great drive with Mikey yesterday. He's come such a long way and is doing great on standing still when asked. He's also stopped his little antics when he didn't want to go (rearing and backing up). After the driving clinic we went to last week and his behavior yesterday I think we've finally turned the corner and he's getting the hang of driving and having fun!
Here's a picture of my friend driving him...he's mostly shed out now and looks like horse


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 2, 2016)

Love reading everyone's driving posts!

I took Rowdy to town again today. The last two times have been pretty terrible. He's more experienced now, though, and he did very well in town. It isn't traffic or dogs or obstacles that get him worked up; I think it is just the general excitement of a new surrounding. But he was a good boy today.

I think he would love CDE work. I need to set up cones again and challenge him with that, now that he is comfortable in harness.


----------



## dalvers63 (May 2, 2016)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I think he would love CDE work. I need to set up cones again and challenge him with that, now that he is comfortable in harness.


I found this to be true with Mikey when we went to the Intro to CDE clinic. There was so much new stuff going on and so many other horses that he was on his best behavior.


----------



## MajorClementine (May 2, 2016)

I finally get to join the ranks of those actually driving their minis! Son and I took Clementine out today. It was a beautiful day and son really wanted to drive his horse. So we brushed her out, harnessed her up, and hitched her to our cart. She stood so well today. Still like a statue. She's learning!!!

Anyway... after we got across the busy highway son sat in front of me on the seat and I handed him the lines. I kept the ends lose in my hands just in case but I let him do all the driving. He was so good to keep bringing her down gently to a walk, steering her around obstacles, and whoa-ing her like a pro. He also got her to do a very nice pivot turn. Son just turned 6 years old and is looking forward to showing his horse in a couple years. We've got a couple open shows fairly local.

Looking forward to much more driving and getting Major going.


----------



## Strangeaddiction (May 3, 2016)

I drove on Sunday, life has been nuts lately so I haven't been getting out to the barn as much as I'd like. I still am so impressed with Hercules every time I go out there. He hadn't been touched (other than to be turned in and out) for a week. I went out, ground drove for maybe 5 mins to warm up (he was a little spicy!) and then hooked him up and he was great!!! He did spook at something, which is the first time he has EVER spooked since I have known him, but all the other horses were spooking at the same thing and they are all seasoned horses. We put out some cones and did some of the cone drills Patty told me about, I realized I hadn't done them in a while, it's time I get back to them. My whole show month of May is gone, I am judging a show (big horse show) the weekend of the 14th, then I will be in Montana for the next show the end of May, so its a good month to go back to the basics and tune those up a bit.

Yesterday it was pretty warm, so it was a good day to lunge and sweat his little fat neck.... hahaha




with him still being a stallion his throatlatch is thickening making it harder for him to bridle up and collect, so he gets to get sweated now a couple times a week...poor guy. He honestly doesn't care. Love this horse's mind!!!


----------



## jeanniecogan (May 4, 2016)

Did i just boast about charlie? well , here i go again. we went for a drive last evening, on the way home i was singing to him and all of a sudden i looked up and here comes my other mini ..... running full out right at us. ahhhhhhh, im going to die. i whoaed charlie and got out of the cart (fast). Rosco runs up to us and charlie started to dance with Rosco. i just hung on to the reins. my cart, my cart i was thinking, then they settled down and Rosco took off. charlie lunged a litttle and i said whoa. HE STOPPED!!!!! WATCHED ROSCO GO AND COMEBACK. rosco stopped and checked out the cart and then just stood there. I bravely got back in the cart and charlie walked and rosco followed us back to the barn. Am i lucky or what . i thought for sure i was dead.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 6, 2016)

jeanniecogan said:


> Did i just boast about charlie? well , here i go again. we went for a drive last evening, on the way home i was singing to him and all of a sudden i looked up and here comes my other mini ..... running full out right at us. ahhhhhhh, im going to die. i whoaed charlie and got out of the cart (fast). Rosco runs up to us and charlie started to dance with Rosco. i just hung on to the reins. my cart, my cart i was thinking, then they settled down and Rosco took off. charlie lunged a litttle and i said whoa. HE STOPPED!!!!! WATCHED ROSCO GO AND COMEBACK. rosco stopped and checked out the cart and then just stood there. I bravely got back in the cart and charlie walked and rosco followed us back to the barn. Am i lucky or what . i thought for sure i was dead.


All's well that ends well! Everyone survived. So glad you got home safely.


----------



## MajorClementine (May 9, 2016)

Gah! We are going on almost 2 straight weeks of rain. We did drive (posted above) briefly last week but that's it. You can only clean your gear so many times.... Hopefully things will dry out later this week. I have a riding horse to get legged up, Clementine to get back into shape, and Major to get started ground driving. I'm already one month behind. With such a short season up here I'm running out of time!


----------



## dalvers63 (May 10, 2016)

It's usually me that is talking about how much rain we've had. I hope it clears up soon for you!

I had a good drive last weekend with Mikey. We did a bit of dressage work in the arena and then went out on the track for a few laps. It's up to me now to keep him in shape as his trainer just left for the summer to work on Mackinac Island with their horses.

Luckily we've been having great weather though it is supposed to rain all weekend. I'm going to need to get out to the barn during the week after work to at least do some time in the arena!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 11, 2016)

Went out this morning. It's been a week since a drive, though I've taken him for two good walks, practicing different things. Also tried to work every day even for a few minutes on Stand, side-passing, and some of his tricks. He had no tantrums today. I believe we are both getting more comfortable with each other.


----------



## MajorClementine (May 12, 2016)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Went out this morning. It's been a week since a drive, though I've taken him for two good walks, practicing different things. Also tried to work every day even for a few minutes on Stand, side-passing, and some of his tricks. He had no tantrums today. I believe we are both getting more comfortable with each other.


No tantrums is a good day for sure!

Where can I find info on various driving classes? Clem isn't AMHR or AMHA registered (she's wcmhr... doesn't do much for us) so I can't show her in anything but open shows but I'd like to work towards something during our drives. I enjoy driving her just for fun but I'd also like to understand her movement better and improve our communication by fine tuning both of our skills. Does this make any sense? She's my first driving horse so we're learning together.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 12, 2016)

I'm thinking the same thing about Rowdy. He is not registered, either. I have zero driving events in my area. The best I could probably do is enter some of the obstacle classes at big horse shows. They wouldn't be driving classes, but probably I could do them in a cart.


----------



## Strangeaddiction (May 13, 2016)

You can probably get both of them registered pinto, I know that seems weird. Pinto now has 'Solid' classes and the organization is trying to get more mini's and ponies competing. You can also do CDE's with unregistered horses. What kind of classes are you wanting to learn about?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 13, 2016)

To my knowledge there are no pinto shows near me, but it might be something to look in to as Rowdy is a colorful pinto.


----------



## dalvers63 (May 13, 2016)

Check out the American Driving Society for clubs that might be near you. There are quite a few though most tend to be in the Eastern US.

I wish we had more things available out here in the NW myself!


----------



## MajorClementine (May 15, 2016)

I'm kind of wanting to learn the basics of each class then decide which would best fit Clementine and I. We'll never be super flashy but maybe we could do obstacles or basic driving courses?? See, I know so very little...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 15, 2016)

The big horse group had an obstacle class set up this weekend. I was all excited to take Rowdy! Then a storm came through and they had to cancel. Boo! There were some fun things: brush to wade through, noodles to go under, dragging something, a bridge. Backing wouldn't have been good for us; we need to work on that. I've been so focused on getting him to go forward well I haven't started on backing much yet.


----------



## MajorClementine (May 16, 2016)

Marsha Cassada said:


> The big horse group had an obstacle class set up this weekend. I was all excited to take Rowdy! Then a storm came through and they had to cancel. Boo! There were some fun things: brush to wade through, noodles to go under, dragging something, a bridge. Backing wouldn't have been good for us; we need to work on that. I've been so focused on getting him to go forward well I haven't started on backing much yet.


Bummer about it getting canceled. That would have been so much fun for you guys. I've been thinking about setting up my own obstacle course in one of our pastures. One to drive my minis and and to desensitize my riding horses with. Pool noodles, streamers, tarps, water, poles....


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 17, 2016)

Not the best drive today. Maybe the weather, but he was really wound up. I had to ground drive for about 20 minutes, practicing circles, before I got into the sulky. Then he did fine on the road until we came to the infamous cows. He was really acting up so I took the sulky off. Thank goodness we were not in the cart! The sulky just unsnaps. I make him go past the cows about 5 times and he finally went by calmly. I was retrieving my sulky from the ditch when a man drove by and stopped to see if I needed help. He brought the sulky up while I held Rowdy and we went on our way without any more trouble.

I have some trees and boulders to use for "cones".


----------



## MajorClementine (May 18, 2016)

Funny how they get themselves worked up into a tizzy some days isn't it. Clementine has those days when everything on her right side is scary. Doesn't matter if we've passed it 100 times on previous drives. Then she has days when I'm sure the 20 kids on scooters will spook her and she doesn't even blink.

Sounds like you handled it well though. Nice of that guy to stop and help. I once caught Clementine (after someone left the gate open) by the tail just before she ran out onto Main Street. I had my baby in one arm, her tail with the other hand, and she was kicking me for all she was worth. People were actually taking pictures. I eventually got her home on my own, by her tail most of the way (lucky for me she was still pretty young). Anyway... glad someone saw you might need a hand.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 19, 2016)

I was talking to the woman who helped me with Rowdy and she strongly recommended that I set up cones and some backing-up barriers. This structure should help Rowdy overcome his tantrums better than just driving out and about. Even though I have boulders to drive around, that is not the same as a structured course for teaching him focus. I'm going to try it.

The cows were the same ones that freaked out my other horse, Ranger, last year. Same spot, same cows. They are white cows instead of black ones, so that must make them spookier? Rowdy has passed cows before that ran along the fence beside him mooing and didn't lose his cool. But these white ones must be extra scary.


----------



## dalvers63 (May 20, 2016)

I got out to drive Mikey on Wednesday and he was also full of himself. Now that he's not getting driven every day or so he's full of energy when I do get out to drive him. Luckily I have a couple of girlfriends that have a bit more time and will be able to get out and work with him to keep him in condition. No driving for me this weekend as I'll be volunteering at a local CDE training event. I hope to learn a lot so that when I go back in August we will know what we're doing!

Focus takes time as we all know. I'm amazed at the difference a few months of training can do. My little guy when from rearing and backing when he didn't want to do something to standing quietly and having a good time when out and driving.

Keep at it and I'm sure you'll make those cows a non-issue soon!


----------



## dalvers63 (May 31, 2016)

Had a great weekend of driving. Went out on Saturday and drove for about an hour on the track. Mikey's new boots came in and he was SO much happier going on the gravel than without them. Sunday I went out with my friend and again drove for an hour or so between the two of us. Monday saw hooking up with an old horsey friend and introducing her to the fun of driving. Mikey was a bit of a pill though, not on his best behavior. I think it was because I'd been working him for the last two days and he's had some time off since the trainers left for the summer.

I'm hoping to start going out Fri - Tues and giving him Wed and Thurs off. We need to get in shape for the CDE in August!


----------



## MajorClementine (May 31, 2016)

I loves Mikey's new shoes! I'm thinking Ms. Clementine is going to be needing some since we are going to be driving more trails and less roads.

Our weather has seemed to finally clear up so I'll be clipping Clem and Major next week then starting Major on ground driving. I was able to pick up a like new harness for him last fall for $100. It's a very nice leather one from Ozark. The woman who sold it to me bought it to show then got sick and sold all but one of her minis. So lucky me, now I have a harness for both Major and Clementine (who are about 10" different in size) so I don't have to try to custom fit the same harness to different horse before each drive/lesson. Such a huge time saver!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 2, 2016)

Took Rowdy to town again this week. My sister has a bottle calf that is pretty big now. We went back and forth by him several times till Rowdy got comfortable. He always acts up when I drive in that area of town; he lived there for the first 6 years of his life and there are lots of horses boarded there, so that probably explains some of the behavior. But he did much better this time so I feel we are making good progress.

Lots of monster harvest vehicles in our rural area now, and they are all in a hurry, so I may hold off driving our local roads till after harvest.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 2, 2016)

This weekend I drove Peanut twice and he remembered his lessons from a couple of weeks ago. Even gave me a fairly nice back up. Not perfect but he tried pretty hard. And he stood still!!!

Hitching him remains challenging as he is still so mouthy. It takes two. It is improving slowly. He does better if he is haltered and has a lead attatched that you can "step on" and control him that way. The trainer showed me that trick and I was dubious, but it works. It is almost like ground tying.

I do it when he is foolish on the cross ties too.

I enjoy reading everyone's posts!


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Jun 6, 2016)

Well I haven't been able to drive as much as I want, we are in the middle of trying to buy a house and it is taking a long time, we are living with my parents since we sold our house already and the live about an hour from the barn! Its killing me!!! Plus, with purchasing a house, we can't really spend money so my show season is down the drain!

Now that my rant is over. I finally got to go out and drive Hercules. I feel so blessed to have this little guy. He's 3, the first mini I have ever broke, start to finish, by myself and he is just FABULOUS! Since I was in Montana for a week I figured he would be a stinker. I lunged him and then hooked him up and he drove like he never missed a day. I just cant believe how good minded this horse is for only being 3 and still a stallion. He never even looks at mares and he LOVES to work. I am really bummed that I can't go to the show this month, I have already missed two, that means I can't qualify for worlds....oh well, hopefully next year! We will be more prepared that way anyways!!!


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 6, 2016)

Sounds like the spring driving is really picking up for everyone! Clementine continues to be a joy to drive. She is soooo much better at standing to be harnessed and hitched. It's like a different horse from last year to this year. She turned 6 this spring so I think some of it is mental maturity. 

I have good intentions to start Major ground driving and I'm hoping to get to that this month. School just got out last Friday then I spent the weekend at Search and Rescue training. I'm helping plan my little bro's wedding which is at the end of June then am in charge of a youth camp the first full week in July. After that I've got the rest of the summer off so if I can just make it through the next few weeks I'm home free for some quality driving time.

The other thing making it hard for me to get out and drive is my driving buddy being gone. My dad drives his Fox Trotter and I drive my mini and we are like our own parade through town. Well, he and my mom are off on an adventure for the next 15 months so that leaves me to drive alone. I do enjoy driving solo but it's easier to be motivated to get my butt in gear if I have someone to drive with.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 9, 2016)

We got out early this morning while it was still a little cool and before the big harvest machines got going. Rowdy did very well. Today I hitched entirely without him being tied; we are working on a good Stand for harnessing and he is getting better. We did cones first; he is still resistant in the turns but more flexible by the time we finish. Two miles of road work; we practiced backing up on the hills. Rowdy has a very long back; I think this will affect his ability to get under himself. I need to drive with an expert sometime and have his conformation evaluated. I don't want to ask him to do something he is not conformationally able to do.

A parade next weekend is in his future. And the obstacle course is rescheduled for next month.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 9, 2016)

@ Marsha: Be sure to have someone take pics of the parade for you! 

I wish I knew what to look for in movement with Clementine. That's one of the reasons I'd like to find an open show to take her to. For the critique from those who know what they are doing.

When you do cones do you just put them in a line and weave in and out??


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 9, 2016)

MajorClementine said:


> @ Marsha: Be sure to have someone take pics of the parade for you!
> 
> I wish I knew what to look for in movement with Clementine. That's one of the reasons I'd like to find an open show to take her to. For the critique from those who know what they are doing.
> 
> When you do cones do you just put them in a line and weave in and out??


I just use two cones. I had to adjust the distance between them based on my area to use and how much space he used to get into a turn. I don't have room for 3 cones, as in a barrel setup. We do a figure 8 around them, changing direction after about 8 loops. He has barriers that force him to turn (fencing, boulders, raised beds); my goal is to get him soft enough so we can do figure 8s anywhere. But he is not there yet! I am just so happy we have worked through the tantrums.

I am thinking I will stencil stars on him. It's a patriotic parade, so I will be dressed in red and I have a big flag.

I feel badly not taking Dapper Dan, but I don't have anyone to drive him and I won't humiliate him by ponying him. Rowdy needs the experience and exposure.


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Jun 10, 2016)

You guys should take videos and pictures and post them so we can see their movement


----------



## dalvers63 (Jun 13, 2016)

I spent all day yesterday (Sunday) at the barn. Mikey hasn't been getting worked as much as he used to what with the trainer away for the summer so we have regressed a bit in our standing and being "still". I was able to get my husband to hang around long enough to help me with hitching and then we did about a kilometer at a trot along with some walking and practicing our standing and doing nothing.

I was also waiting for a woman to come out and use Mikey as a case study for her certification in the Masterson Method of equine massage. Because of this and her running late we had to stop driving an hour before she was supposed to get there so he could cool down. He got some paddock time eating grass, followed by a bath since the weather turned nicer. It was really interesting to watch Samantha work on Mikey. You could see the change in his demeanor as muscles relaxed. I'm curious to see how this changes his impulsion and movement when we drive again.

I need to get someone out to video me as I'm driving - I'm usually the one taking pictures of others!


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 13, 2016)

Strangeaddiction said:


> You guys should take videos and pictures and post them so we can see their movement


Such a great idea. I love watching others videos but I didn't even think of posting my own... I'm a bit slow some days.

@ dalvers63 : Lucky Mikey to be a massage case study! I'd love to hear if it improves his movement. I'm a HUGE believer in the benefits of massage. Wish I could find someone affordable around here for my riding horse.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 13, 2016)

It's hard to get someone to take pictures. I almost always drive alone. But it's a great way to get a better idea of how we are working together. I wonder if I could set up the tripod and get it adjusted to a good angle? I might try that.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 13, 2016)

Marsha Cassada said:


> It's hard to get someone to take pictures. I almost always drive alone. But it's a great way to get a better idea of how we are working together. I wonder if I could set up the tripod and get it adjusted to a good angle? I might try that.


I usually drive alone too but this gives me a good excuse to get my husband involved. Also, setting up your phone/camera on a tripod or even just up on some buckets can get pretty good shots. I've had to do that with grooming before. Just make sure you remember what your "picture area" is so you don't drift way out of the frame. I've done that with grooming videos and have to do them all over again 

Clementine is getting fat and it's totally my fault. I've been terrible about driving this spring. I miss my driving buddy! I'm making it a goal to get her out this week. Tomorrow may be the day. I'm pretty sure I don't have anything planned so me and DS may have to go for a drive. I need to start logging some hours for sure. DS is only 6 but he can work my phone video camera better than me so maybe I'll have him take a short video to share...


----------



## dalvers63 (Jun 14, 2016)

MajorClementine said:


> I usually drive alone too but this gives me a good excuse to get my husband involved. Also, setting up your phone/camera on a tripod or even just up on some buckets can get pretty good shots. I've had to do that with grooming before. Just make sure you remember what your "picture area" is so you don't drift way out of the frame. I've done that with grooming videos and have to do them all over again
> 
> Clementine is getting fat and it's totally my fault. I've been terrible about driving this spring. I miss my driving buddy! I'm making it a goal to get her out this week. Tomorrow may be the day. I'm pretty sure I don't have anything planned so me and DS may have to go for a drive. I need to start logging some hours for sure. DS is only 6 but he can work my phone video camera better than me so maybe I'll have him take a short video to share...


Great idea about setting up the camera. I need to do that and luckily my husband is more interested in playing with the horses than my other hobby (fishing) so I can usually get him to come out to the barn.

Mikey was having the same issues as Clementine. With my only able to get out on the weekends these days he spends his weeks being lazy! I should have my own transportation soon (yay for truck shopping!) and I'll be getting out there 4-5 times a week. I need to get him in shape if I plan to do anything substantial at the upcoming CDE.

Good luck with getting out to drive Ms C!


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 14, 2016)

I had the best intentions today. Got up, got my son fed and ready to go, got down to the barn, hogged Major's mane and clipped Clem's belly (the only part of her that doesn't shed out...) and then went to get my harness to tack up. OH WAIT! I took it home to clean it and it's still sitting at home.






So instead of a drive this morning I trimmed hooves. I work tomorrow and Thursday but my Friday morning is free and clear and hubby will be off work so he can take care of getting DS breakfast and whatnot then come down and video Clem and I. I'll need to drive first thing in the morning since it's supposed to get up to 90F in the afternoon.

@ dalvers63 : Enjoy your truck shopping. It's hard not having your own transportation. I finally made hubby buy me an old (and really cheap) Explorer for those days when I need to throw hay bales, dogs, tack in the car and he has the truck. Best thing I ever did! I look forward to seeing video of you and Mikey.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 14, 2016)

Yes, it's hot here too. Not the temp so much, but the humidity is really high. Even in the morning when it's still cool I can get wringing wet. Tomorrow I plan to get Rowdy out early. Parade is Saturday and I want to get one more good drive in. One thing I am noticing, now that he has settled down, is that he does not know he has a job to do yet. The light has not come on. When I hitch Dapper Dan, he knows he is doing a job. Rowdy is just going along dumb and happy; I wonder when the light will come on for him.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 18, 2016)

Rowdy's first parade today. We stopped by the air brush folks to have some stars painted on him. They made a special stencil for him. He stood pretty well for that and I even had to back him into a tight spot so they could get the sprayer on one side. My sister helped, as a header. Whew.

He did best when he could keep moving. When the parade stopped he didn't do so well. I tried to keep him going in a circle then, but sometimes there wasn't room for that. The motorcycles and tractors were fine. Bicycles and 4 wheelers were okay. I couldn't let anyone pet him; he didn't like standing still for that. All in all, he did all right for a first parade.

Two people approached us, interested in miniatures.

Can you tell what I mean about him having a long back?


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 18, 2016)

He looks great! Congrats on a successful/safe first parade! You both look fantastic. I love the airbrush stars.

It sounds a lot like Clem's first parade. She just wanted to keep moving. The sirens, motorcycles, crowd didn't bother her much. Stopping was her biggest issue and I didn't want to do circles because they throw candy at our parades and the kids were running out into the road. I didn't want a running kid to spook her into the crowd. The thing that DID bother her a LOT was a drone. They buzzed it right over her head by the announcer booth and she scattered! Lucky for me she's pretty easy to get a handle on so after a scatter and a 3-4 stride bolt forward she was back under control. However, it did make her anxious for the rest of parade. I've been desensitizing her with my brothers drone since then. She doesn't love it but at least now she only does a small spook then realizes she is okay with it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 18, 2016)

Mmm! A drone! I'm glad we didn't experience one today. And nice to know someone else had trouble with standing still.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 18, 2016)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Mmm! A drone! I'm glad we didn't experience one today. And nice to know someone else had trouble with standing still.


The worst part for us was the 30 minute stand still in the lineup. The parade started 20 minutes late and my husband got called into work so I didn't have a header. I had my 4 year old son with me so he couldn't really take the lines... But we were able to do some circles and walks up and down the parade line so that helped.

Drones and balloons. Those seem to be the hardest things for even seasoned horses. They are two things I'm working on desensitizing all my horses to. That and the every scary, super deadly, surely out to get you.... plastic bags


----------



## dalvers63 (Jun 20, 2016)

Rowdy looks great! I'm glad your first parade was a success. I love the stars, too 

I'd love to do a parade and will have to check them out around me. We have one in the town closest to me plus with Seafair coming up there are parades everywhere.

I sadly did not get any driving in this weekend. Saturday I volunteered in the morning as a ring steward for a big dressage show nearby (boy those horses are HUGE!) and then went to look at trucks. Didn't intend to buy the first one I saw but it really was everything I was looking for in a truck. That took all day plus we had horrible heavy rain all afternoon so driving would have been out anyhow.

Sunday Mikey got more body work done so no driving then though it was a beautiful day and would have been wonderful for it. I got to see a couple of the other boarders drive their Friesians so that helped.

After this week the serious driving will start to happen. I'm sure my husband will wonder where I am since I anticipate spending most of the next few weeks at the barn. Have to get in shape and practice for our first CDE in August!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 20, 2016)

Busy weekend, dalver63! No driving but at least you got to horse around!


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 21, 2016)

The parade looked like fun and Rowdy looked very handsome in his stars.

I have been driving Peanut about every other day. He is so much calmer and easier to work around which is a relief! We took him to a show Saturday, his second one of the year, but we went in more classes and stayed the day and I could see it "click" with him that it wasn't so bad and could even be fun . I did not drive him but I might at the next show, if it is a nice day and I get brave. I have never driven in a class and I assume it is entirely different than riding in one, lol.

I have been long lining the new guy and he is doing well. He is stiff to the right so we are slowly working on getting a little bit more flexible. We hitched him twice and I walked behind the cart and my hubby led him, then I walked him off the lead line and he was good. Not going to push him as I do not know the extent of his knowledge. I would like to get someone with more experience to help.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 21, 2016)

If he is stiff to the right, you might consider a chiropractor. My horses always are more flexible after the chiro visit.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 23, 2016)

Marsha Cassada said:


> If he is stiff to the right, you might consider a chiropractor. My horses always are more flexible after the chiro visit.


Thanks, good idea! We are going to have his teeth done too. My vet said they needed to be done but could wait (?!) and seeing how he is I don't want to wait. I think it's just something he needs to work through, but if he has a few sharp points, that's not going to help. I put a different bridle with the same type of bit, just a different one on him today and he was better and happier. I was using Peanuts old bridle and Peanut did not like it either, so that might be part of the issue. He may never make a driving pony,lol but we are going to give it our best try. Trainer is coming to see him Saturday. It should be interesting.


----------



## dalvers63 (Jun 27, 2016)

I managed to get out and work with Mikey on Saturday this last weekend. I wanted to do more but had to admit that the slight cold I have brewing was just wearing me out.

We did arena work and I think by the end we were doing ok. Had a couple of "fun" moments though. The first was when a fledgling swallow (they nest in the arena) flew up in front of Mikey when we went by. I never knew he could leap that high and get all 4 feet off the ground. It was over as soon as it started though we had to spend a few laps getting through the "scary arena" area. Of course it was a while after that the bird moved farther down the arena and spooked him again. At least this time it flew out the door so we didn't have to worry about it anymore.

After that it was the scary spot of sunlight - ponies can be really silly sometimes!

I also decided to go ahead and purchase a new Frey Rebel cart. I've been going back and forth about it but in the end I wanted something easier to get into and better suited to doing a marathon. I just kept worrying about the wood cart getting damaged

There will be pictures once it arrives!


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 27, 2016)

Looked up your Frey Rebel cart. I like it. I had to browse their website while I was there and I really want their miniray marathon cart they are working on. How much fun!!! If it's light enough I think Clem is big enough to pull it comfortably on her own.

In unrelated news, I was at my brothers wedding all week (I'm exhausted) so no driving for me. While I was gone my SIL managed to impale my riding horse on a piece of rebar. It went 4" into is ribcage barely missing piercing his chest cavity!!! I'm just glad he's alive and on his feet still.

I have 2 extra kids all week next week then youth camp the next week. I'm getting my driving fix by reading all of everyone's posts on this thread. Thank you for getting me my fix


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Jun 28, 2016)

I drove on Saturday, just a quick little drive, and then let a student of mine drive Hercules. She loved it and he was awesome for her. I drove out yesterday, went to hook him up and looked down, the cart that I borrow (and a lot of the others in the barn do as well) had a flat tire and I had nothing to pump it up with, so I unhooked him and we did some ground driving. I was bummed as I am far away from the barn right now and I don't get out there as often as I would like so that was a bummer but we got some stuff accomplished.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 28, 2016)

Flat tire! I hate when that happens. It is usually the valve stem, too, which is the worst. My sister got solid wheels for her cart, as the flat tires were such a problem. But I am lucky that my husband keeps mine on the road. We keep spare inner tubes on the shelf. I did get a bicycle pump to carry in my tool box on the cart, in case I have to add a few psi while away from home. Haven't had to use it yet, but it's nice knowing it's there.

I looked up the Frey Rebel also, and have some questions. Doesn't it seem like the driver is too far above the center of gravity? It seems designed to keep the reins up off of horse, but it looks tipsy to me. The seat looks comfortable. Let us know how you like it, Dalvers63!


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 28, 2016)

MajorClem, I hope that your horse will be ok. I had that happen to a horse I was handling when I was a kid. She healed up fine thank God.


----------



## Saddleseat08 (Jul 6, 2016)

Ive just started my boy Cat and hes coming along great!! I do need new tires for the cart as these are to small. Any good places to shop?


----------



## dalvers63 (Jul 6, 2016)

Saddleseat08, what type of cart do you have and what type of tires are you looking for? There are lots of styles and colors out there so knowing what you want will help with shopping.

Cat is beautiful! Can't wait to see him hooked up and driving. Are you looking to just drive for fun or do you plan to compete? I love driving Mikey and can't wait for our first competition next month!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 6, 2016)

Today a lady I met at the recent parade brought her Downs daughter over to drive. She used to drive at a place they lived before, but it has been several months. She didn't feel comfortable on her own in the cart, so I put her mom in the sulky with Dapper Dan and took the daughter in the cart with my green Rowdy. The daughter, who is 36, was timid at first but then held the reins for a while. I was not quite sure about Rowdy, but he did very well with the full load. They want me to give her a lesson once a month, but I do not feel adequate for that; I drive for pleasure and don't know the correct way to teach. I gave them Pat Elder's contact (we are in Oklahoma). They have a big horse that could easily be trained to drive; I think the daughter is more comfortable with the little horses in the cart. I did invite them back to drive again, and offered to haul my boys to their place sometime. The daughter was so excited to be in a cart again. A delightful morning driving and sharing miniature horses!


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 7, 2016)

Marsha, I bet you made their day!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 7, 2016)

Cayuse said:


> Marsha, I bet you made their day!


One funny thing. When they were in the house, the Downs girl saw a large, antique picture of George Washington hanging. She recognized him, which I thought was neat, but then asked me if I had known him!


----------



## MajorClementine (Jul 12, 2016)

-Saddleseat08 : That's a beautiful horse you've got there. Can't wait to see him hitched.

-Marsha : It's great when you can use something you love to make someone else happy. Any time I can share driving with someone else it makes my day.

Clementine is such a good girl. She's been sorely neglected on her driving this summer due to about a million other things going on but when I get her out and we go... she goes. She's actually maintained a pretty athletic body this summer because she has more room to move around this year and she is always on the move. It also keeps my lazy boy, Major, from getting huge fat because he has to be with her all the time.

My parents are in Nauvoo, Illinois until fall 2017 and dad has already made good friends in the Amish community. I'm going out in November to pick up my new comfy fit harness straight from the family who makes them. I'm pretty excited about it. I'm trying to decide between the euro collar or the comfy fit deluxe breast collar. I think the breast collar is all Clem needs but I have to admit, the euro collar in that tiny size is sooooo cute! I'm afraid it will be really hot on her though. We don't drive a lot out in the mid-afternoon heat but still...

I've given up on starting Major until my son starts school in late August. I'm so slammed with my grooming business over the summer that I need to pick up an extra day all summer. But with my son starting first grade I'll have several hours a day to myself (wow, that will be new!) so I have big plans... we'll see if I can stick to them.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 12, 2016)

Good luck deciding about the collar. Sometimes I think it would be nice to have one of everything, just to try it out. All the bits; all the harnesses; all the carts; all the whips!


----------



## dalvers63 (Jul 13, 2016)

I wondered about the Euro collar too when I was deciding on my harness style. I ended up with the V breast collar which is working well with Mikey.

We've had some good driving days the last week now that I have reliable transportation and I'm over my darn summer cold. The hard part is that I go to the barn after work which ends up being right around dinner time for the horses. Mikey is never very pleased if I take him away from his dinner! Lately I've been letting him finish his handful of grain and the he has to work before he gets to finish his hay ration.

Last night we did pretty well. Got him tacked up with his boots and harness and then worked on hitching while standing in the aisle in the barn. He's doing much better with standing especially since I won't give up and we will stand there until he settles. Every day is better so it is encouraging! We went out and had a nice drive around the property until I started to feel a few raindrops. I turned around then and just as we made it back to the barn the skies opened up and it was a torrential downpour. While I need to clean my harness and Mikey could use a bath I'm glad we weren't out in that mess!

Today is a day off for both of us and then tomorrow we're going to have our first lesson with Larry Brinker. He comes down to my barn once a month and I'm really looking forward to spending an hour with him. Hopefully a few lessons will go a long way for Mikey and me when it comes to driven dressage and just better driving.

Less than a month to go for our first CDE!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 13, 2016)

Best of luck at your first CDE! Very exciting.

Just curious: what do you pay for a driving lesson? There is no one around me for lessons. I did haul my horse one time 200 miles and spent the night for two lessons. The lessons were $250+ board. Not something I could really do on a regular basis!


----------



## dalvers63 (Jul 13, 2016)

Standard price around here (from what I've seen) is around $70-$75 for an hour. Larry is $50 for 1/2 hour and $80 for an hour. I think we'll get a lot out of it and if so I plan to take at least one more before the next competition (where he happens to be a judge)

I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## dalvers63 (Jul 18, 2016)

This last week was great for training and fun.

My lesson with Larry was very helpful. While Mikey got training I never received a lot as my trainer left for his summer job just as I started to have more time to come out and work with the pony. Spending an hour with Larry was definitely worth it and I look forward to my next lesson!

This weekend I finally hooked up my new truck with my (new to me) trailer and took Mikey off to the woods to drive. We went to the Blanchard forest Les Hilde - Harry O trailhead which is just for people and horses. No cars to worry about and miles of old logging road (and trails for those on horseback) to explore. We probably went 5 miles or more round trip, including a pretty long hill which was a workout for the little guy. It helped that my friend was with me on her horse so Mikey had motivation to find that ground covering trot. While coming back we had to go down the hill we climbed so it was great practice with the breeching and having him hold the cart back.

I'm sure we will be much more mobile now and be able to get out and about instead of just driving around the track at the barn.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 18, 2016)

Sounds like a wonderful drive! Is there a single thing from your lesson that you can pass on?

I took my boys to a friend's in a small town about 30 miles away. She drove Rowdy and I drove Dapper Dan. She is the one who helped me get Rowdy over his spoiled brat habits last winter. She did have some issues with things I'm doing, but I was okay with his drive. She concurred that I need to get him to the chiropractor, so I will get that appt made as soon as possible. I was able to observe him while she drove and I noticed a stiffness. She felt it was coming from the fore, but to me watching from the side it appeared to be the hind. After he warmed up, he was much better, but definitely something I need to follow up about.


----------



## dalvers63 (Jul 18, 2016)

Nice to hear about your drive with Rowdy and Dapper Dan! After having body work done on Mikey I learned that horses tend to show stiffness bilaterally. So, if the left hind is stiff the right fore would tend to be, too. It's quite possible that he's a bit stiff in both due to compensation.

As for my lesson with Larry, the best thing I took away from the lesson was also one of the simplest. How to turn while supporting and bending. I imagine that it isn't new to some but for me it was amazing the difference in response and suppleness when I asked the correct way. When you want to turn, raise the inside rein which will cause the outside rein to keep contact and support the turn. By raising the inside rein the outside naturally moves forward and maintains contact. Using this when doing circles for my dressage test he also said it is kinda like driving a big truck - watch where you want to go and "turn the wheel". It doesn't take much to get a response and is very soft on the horse.


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Jul 19, 2016)

Most people forget about how important the outside rein is when driving and riding too!! It is also the hardest skill to master! I am glad you are getting the hang of it! As with driving and riding a like, developing feel takes time, practice and patience! Please let me know when your event is and I will try and come watch you guys!!


----------



## dalvers63 (Jul 19, 2016)

Strangeaddiction said:


> Most people forget about how important the outside rein is when driving and riding too!! It is also the hardest skill to master! I am glad you are getting the hang of it! As with driving and riding a like, developing feel takes time, practice and patience! Please let me know when your event is and I will try and come watch you guys!!


It definitely is a skill that takes time!

The CDE will be August 12-14th in Ethel, WA. It is a bit of a trek but if you like driving it is well worth it in my opinion. Friday will be dressage, Saturday the marathon, and Sunday is cones.

You can get the address and tentative schedule here:

http://www.einw.org/schedule/07064537am_2016%20EI%20CDE%20Omnibus%20draft4.pdf

Feel free to message me for more info!


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm just starting to learn about the outside rein, too. I have had some nice drives with Peanut since I last posted about him, but had to give him a break for a week as he had a tooth issue. I hope to take him out for a spin tommorrow. I have been doing alot of ground driving with the new mini. I found someone very local who is helping me and she has been great. We are still going slow and hope to introduce some poles for him to pull soon. We took Peanut to a show and he behaved very well. I was so happy! Maybe next time I will be able to show him in pleasure driving, I had hoped to this time but I wanted to make sure he was over his tooth problem.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 19, 2016)

Took the horses to the chiropractor today. Rowdy had lots of issues. Hopefully he will be moving better now. He's more comfortable working in harness now so hopefully he won't be causing himself any more twists and torques. Until we see cows again...


----------



## paintponylvr (Jul 20, 2016)

U and those cows, Marsha









It's amazing how even 1 lesson can make a huge difference in your handling of your horse and your horse's responses. And the "simplest thing" that you learned is actually one of the most important - BECAUSE it is so often forgotten (even by pros who know better, LOL). It's always nice to have a "nice, friendly" reminder of what you can do better and right. Encouragement (the positive kind) can go a long ways, too.

In 2012, I took a trailer load of ponies to SC and got several driving lessons. 3 separate ones (1 each day - Friday/Sat/Sunday morn) with my working pair (though the comments weren't exactly favorable re: my farm style harness



) - one of which included some work on an obstacle course and the other two work out in the open with our driving. And it's amazing how much you can get out of a ground driving session - both with different singles and with 2 different pairs (did get compliments that they all handled nice and had nicely started mouths - I was thrilled. Brought a HUGE list of things home to work on...). Took my camera and my phone, but only got a couple of pics. I took my own hay and feed, except for the stallion and his mare partner, my group were kept together and I fed/watered/groomed them while there from Thurs night thru Sunday afternoon. I had room/board in their home for the weekend. I think I paid about $750 for the whole weekend, but I could be wrong...

The last time I checked on lessons - I found some could be had for as little as $25/hour and on up to over $200/hour (yes, these were driving lessons) - depending on who the instructor was and what all the lessons were covering.

Also, when my girl friend and I took our lessons in 2010 - we each paid $25/hour BUT sometimes we were at his place for 3-4 hours and he never took more than 1 hours worth of pay. He always said that he knew what we'd done and how long and he made us put the $$ away (the extra hours were spent "helping" him with horses he had in for training - Vicki and I learned a LOT in a VERY SHORT amount of time) - but there were days after putting a 28" collar on a draft horse, that neither of us could move that evening and we'd groan about chores and our driving ponies the next day! I sure became thankful for small pony harness!!!! This particular trainer told us both that we really couldn't learn anything more from him - if we wanted to do more, we'd have to find different trainer/instructor to take us further or to do more than basic farm work with our ponies. I wasn't active at all last year or this one with the Draft Horse Club - hope to change that next year. Actually do miss going out to the different Draft Horse Events.

Sometimes a dressage riding instructor can help a lot with driving, some can't.


----------



## dalvers63 (Jul 21, 2016)

paintponylvr said:


> Sometimes a dressage riding instructor can help a lot with driving, some can't.


The nice thing with Larry is he's done many years of dressage both driving and riding. He's quite the character and I highly recommend him if he's close to anyone and offering lessons.

We had a nice drive last night though I did find that Mikey had gotten a small rub from his boot on his right front. It's minor but because of that we didn't use his boots last night when we were working. I picked up an older Garmin GPS watch so I could judge pace and distance better than with a stopwatch. I always thought that he was slow but it turns out that even without boots (which slows him down a bit) we averaged just under 9 kph which is perfect pace. We did 4.14 kilometers last night and when we were done it was good to see that he wasn't even breathing hard. This definitely makes me feel better about the upcoming marathon.

I won't be able to drive again until Sunday morning so it will be good to see how he does after a few days off.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 21, 2016)

I haven't had Rowdy in the cart since the chiropractor, but we did our 2 mile walk this morning and I didn't hear hooves clicking. I trotted him over the poles a couple of times and he didn't nick one once. I think he is doing a lot better, able to pick up his feet.

Very cool to know your speed and distance with the Garmin!

One interesting thing when I saw the chiro. She does barrels competitively. When I told her I could feel Rowdy not moving well, she was surprised that a driver can get that without being on his back. It was a new thought for her.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 22, 2016)

Two steps backward with the little guy. Having a difficult time finding a bit that he is comfortable with. His teeth will be getting done soon, Aug 2, but when the vet checked him last month she did not see any glaring issues in the mouth. He does alot of "nose diving" when we ground drive him. And lugging. He is currently in a mullen mouth snaffle borrowed from the trainer and before that a light half-cheek snaffle. I think the half cheek was a little better but I am not sure. The trainer took the lines today to feel him out, and she will work with him the next few times. He is better with her. I think it is something he will work through in time. At least I hope so! He does try very hard to be accomodating. He seems to want more contact than I am used to giving. Or something. LOL!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 22, 2016)

Cayuse said:


> Two steps backward with the little guy. Having a difficult time finding a bit that he is comfortable with. His teeth will be getting done soon, Aug 2, but when the vet checked him last month she did not see any glaring issues in the mouth. He does alot of "nose diving" when we ground drive him. And lugging. He is currently in a mullen mouth snaffle borrowed from the trainer and before that a light half-cheek snaffle. I think the half cheek was a little better but I am not sure. The trainer took the lines today to feel him out, and she will work with him the next few times. He is better with her. I think it is something he will work through in time. At least I hope so! He does try very hard to be accomodating. He seems to want more contact than I am used to giving. Or something. LOL!!!


Mine seem to prefer the french link over than the mullen. If he is wanting more contact, he may be looking to you for leadership. I think nose diving may be a kind of evasion.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 23, 2016)

The french link is our next stop. I had a riding pony that "nose dived" when I first got her. She was very insecure and I worked through it by exhaling and sitting deep and sending her on. She worked herself through it in about a months time and never did it again. You are right about him looking for "leadership". He is much more comfortable with someone firmly "in the driver's seat" so to speak.

Things are looking up though. We noticed yesterday that when the lines come into action the cheek pieces and blinkers gape. So I added a nose band, threading it through the cheeks down by the bit, and it made noticable difference in his acceptance of it all. I worked him maybe 10 minute and quit because he was so good and seemed happy. I did not have the noseband tight at all, just enough so it kept things in place. I could fit two fingers under easily.

So I guess we made a step forward


----------



## MajorClementine (Jul 26, 2016)

I would like to try Clementine in a french link as well. She seems okay in her basic snaffle but I think she might like the french link...

This may be a longer post... sorry about that...

We went out for a drive today in the "new" cart. It's new to me anyway. I picked it up this last winter. It's an older sulky cart. I was really excited to find it while browsing my local ads. It's almost (if not totally) exactly the same as the cart she was trained on 3 years ago. It was originally red in color but had since been painted black. The wheels had some light surface rust and the bearings were sticky. Both tires were flat and it was covered in dust and cobwebs. I offered the gal who had it $70 and she took it. After getting it home my dad and I got to work(he always helps me with my fix-er-upper projects. My house, horse carts, etc). We took the wheels and seat off and sanded the whole cart. We sprayed several coats of Rustolium Lime Green paint on the cart then moved to the wheels. Bearings were pulled out, cleaned up, checked for wear, and re-packed. Wheels were sanded with steel wool to get rid of rust and then painted white with pearl white over that. The tires were in great shape. We put it all back together and Voila!! I am in love with this cart. Hubby just installed footman loops on it for the holdback straps and today was the maiden drive.

Our drive today was good. It showed that we hadn't been out in an uncontrolled environment for a while because Clem was a little spooky about things she isn't usually bothered by. You know how it goes, after the first spook or shy they are on the lookout for "scary" things for the rest of the drive. The first was a big track hoe parked on a street we always take to get off of the main road. It wasn't running but it was huge and looked pretty scary with that big arm out front. I ended up getting out of the cart and ground driving her past it. The next was a ditch with a tiny ribbon of water. I ended up having to get out and lead her over that. However, on the way home she did both on her own with a little coaxing. We also did some figure 8s, circles, and weaving in and out of parking spaces in a church parking lot. That was really good for her. I could see a huge difference in the way she was responding to my cues before and after our 10 minutes in the parking lot. We don't do work like that very often and I can see now that we need to.

All in all it was a good drive. I'm glad I was able to get up a little early to get out and drive around town again. It's been too long. Happy driving everyone!!!




We are still working on getting this new cart to fit just right. The shafts are a tiny long but If I move her up they are too narrow... And we don't usually tie while hitched but when I'm working alone this is how roll.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 26, 2016)

Love your cart! Is it comfortable for you? I remember "jogging" standardbreds when I was a kid in a cart like that. Two of us would squish onto the seat. How we did it, I don't know. I think the passenger sat sideways with one leg over the edge or something equally scarey.

It's nice that your dad helps you with your projects. That must be fun.

Your Clem reminds me of my new little guy, they would make a nice matched pair.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 26, 2016)

I like your sulky! They are so much fun. Clementine is so beautiful!

Rowdy got scared by a covey of quail bursting up under his nose yesterday. Can you believe, I dropped one rein?! Luckily I kept hold of the other and managed to turn him in a circle. And since he is basically a good boy, he settled down quickly, I retrieved my rein, and we went on our way. Whew!


----------



## MajorClementine (Jul 27, 2016)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I like your sulky! They are so much fun. Clementine is so beautiful!
> 
> Rowdy got scared by a covey of quail bursting up under his nose yesterday. Can you believe, I dropped one rein?! Luckily I kept hold of the other and managed to turn him in a circle. And since he is basically a good boy, he settled down quickly, I retrieved my rein, and we went on our way. Whew!


I've been there. I now sit on the ends of my reins just incase. In fact I just ordered a set 6" longer on each rein so I have more to sit on. Glad you had the one! I'm glad he's a good one to settle back in. Clem can be a real pain looking for things to freak out about after a big spook.

Thank you for your kind comment on Clementine. She'd prob look a little better if she wasn't doing an imitation of a pot bellied pig. Totally my fault






@Cayuse : The sulky is very comfortable actually. I thought not having a back rest would drive me mad but it makes me have good posture. However, I am not cramming two people on the seat. Boy do I wish you had pictures of that!

Have you posted pics of your new guy? I'm a sucker for bays. My riding horse is a bay also. I do have a paint mini too but I love a good bay. A lot of people think they are boring but there are so many subtle variations...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 27, 2016)

Bay is my favorite color.



When I bought my first miniature (avatar horse) I would only look at bays. Ironically, he is the only one I've ever owned. They don't seem to be that common in miniature.

My sulky is very comfortable. It has a lawn mower seat; they are ergonomically designed for comfort!

I don't think one is supposed to lean against the backrest of a cart as this does not keep weight balanced over the axle. Can anyone with more experience comment on that?


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 27, 2016)

I have pictures, but I don't know how to post them.

Bay is my favorite color too. I just clipped him yesterday (i started a thread on that) and he clipped out to be lighter with dun type markings on his neck and rump. The woman helping me with him came today and called him a "sooty bay." He was a bright bay before clipping.

He trotted today while being ground driven, did a figure eight! He fussed with his head a little for her but did settle. I did not take the lines today. The bugs were bad and that did not help, we have those teensy mosquitos that get at their face and hover, mean things.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jul 27, 2016)

Clem is a head tosser. She settled for me yesterday after lots of figure 8s and circles but some days I think she's got spiders in her ears the way she fusses with her head. 

Isn't it funny how their color can be so different when you clip them down? Clem is a blood bay no matter what but gets darker when she's clipped. I'm sure this is mostly due to her sun bleaching her outer coat. I'm going to try giving her paprika next year to see if she'll stay darker. It worked for my riding horse.

I may have to bolt a lawn mower seat on in place of my sulky pad. I don't see why it would be a problem to do so. This seat isn't uncomfortable really but a mower seat might be really nice. A little more contoured in the "seat" area





What you say about not leaning into the seat back makes sense. I would put the weight behind the axel rather than right over. I know that in my EE cart I don't lean against the seat back unless I'm really tired. I slumped into it at the end of our first parade. After a 45 minute stand still in the lineup since the parade started late then the parade route itself, I had a workout that day.... I do think that the seat back in my EE cart makes me feel more secure than I did at first in the sulky. But now that I've driven it I may never go back to the EE unless I want to take my son with me. Jogging her in that sulky is so much fun. Now I can see why the hyperbikes are so popular. If this sulky is fun one of those must be a blast.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 27, 2016)

Ok, I am going to try to post two pictures. The bay is Captain, the new mini, taken yesterday after I clippped him,

The black mini is Peanut and the picture is from last weekend.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jul 27, 2016)

What blade did you use to clip Captain? He looks amazing. Did you clip against the grain?

Peanut is so shiny! Loving your minis.

You are right about Captain looking like Clementine. But I feel like he would make a good teammate with Major just because of the name. Captain and Major!


----------



## paintponylvr (Jul 27, 2016)

O! I love the clipped pic!!!

I have a whole lot of bays and have had bays off and on all my life - both solid colored and pinto colored. Right now, sometimes, I feel "over-bayed", LOL! I even did a blog post about it that I titled "Silver & Bay" (think "Silver and Gold" song in Rudolf the Red Nosed Reindeer - sung by Cornelius the short prospector who "tamed" the bumble). Of course, it is easier to have bays when you have a stallion that is homozygous bay and sires all bay babies (with different amounts of tobiano white patterns). We currently own 1 bay Arab mare, 1 bay tobiano Arab/Shet gelding, 2 bay tobiano shetland stallions, 2 bay tobiano Shetland mares (mother/daughter), 2 - 2015 yearling bay tobiano Shetlands & 2 silver bay tobianos (1 is 1/2 shetland).

I was told that I wouldn't like our sulky cart for extended periods, but I've found just the opposite. I love driving in my sulky - on rough and tumble hill trail drives - for hours at a time (or did - it's been a while, maybe right now, being out of shape I would find it uncomfortable). I found that our ponies seemed to do well with it. But man did I go thru the tires! So I went and got the airless tires from a company in OH (who also refurbished my cart)... Since then, I haven't taken it for any long drives - as two of the three places I used to go to the most and really enjoyed - have been closed to public trail driving. Sooo.... I need to get some ponies driving

again!





















After "Bit" tried kicking it to pieces and it's been refurbished. Flower's first hitch...











This cart was a training cart for Flower's grand dam (Hackney pony) and when I had it refurbished, I completely "spaced" getting the shafts shortened! Wish I'd thought about it. I so totally would have had it done!


----------



## MajorClementine (Jul 28, 2016)

Love the pics! And your haystring braided tack. Such a talent you have! 

I would like to get rid of the bike tires on my sulky and get motorcycle tires for it instead.

They did a nice job refurbishing it. Did Bit spook or what made him try to "kick it to pieces"?


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 28, 2016)

MajorClem I did clip against the grain with a 10 blade. His shine is coming back, I noticed it today. That would be a cute team "Major and Captain" they could lead an army of miniatures somewhere!

paintedponylvr, that is an awesome picture of the mare with the baby being driven.


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Jul 28, 2016)

Loving all the pictures of everyone!

I forgot to take my phone with me so I didn't get any pictures. Hercules is growing quite the thick coat so I am going to clip him this weekend. I finally get to try out my new clippers!!

He drove great for having a week off of actually being hitched, we've been doing lots of longing bitted up and in-hand work for trail and hunters. He absolutely LOVES jumping, but I am keeping them low and steady since he is still young. He is doing really well driving, although I think we have regressed since he's had more time off because I haven't been able to get out to drive very often. That will change soon when we are finally moved. He's very heavy on the bit for the first 10-20 mins. Once i let him rest and go back to work and work on slow lateral work he gets SUPER light, almost too light off the bit, but if i ask for forward and go into an extended trot on the rail he gets heavy again. I will have to see if I can get Patty out to give me some tips.

On another note, Patty gave me pictures of his dad and OMG is he gorgeous, I will have to try and get them uploaded/scanned somehow to show you guys. I also got to meet his mom! She is now boarded at the barn and is back in training being shown by a little 8 yr old girl. I now know where he gets his amazing mind from! That mare is a SAINT!


----------



## MajorClementine (Jul 30, 2016)

Just stopping by to say my set of custom lines today from Central Harness Shop. They are fantastic. 10' long with 4' of lime green from the bit then 6' of black grip. They buckle at the bit and also together at the ends. I'm going to have to make time to drive ASAP to try them out. 

I am also ordering a Comfy Fit Deluxe breast collar for Clementine to free up her shoulders. Her throat is set low in her chest so it's hard to not interfere with her throat AND her shoulders at the same time. I've been wanting to order one for some time so I'm pretty excited. I'm also getting a Euro Collar for our Fox Trotter.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 30, 2016)

Pretty flashy reins!! New harness parts are always exciting. I have the Camptown breast collar; I think it is the same thing as the Comfy.

I took Rowdy out this morning. Temp was a little cooler with some cloud cover so it wasn't so dreadfully hot. We do cones first and it generally takes him about 3 times around before he will flex for me. We practice going side to side while on the road and he is very resistant, not soft at all. And he is a lazy bones. So, not the perfect horse, but is any horse perfect? I think his flexibility will improve with his experience and it's probably better for me to have a lazy horse at my age and with what I do with my horses. I have to give him some love taps to pick up the pace.

Saw a black cow today and Rowdy gave her a good look. Luckily it wasn't a WHITE cow.


----------



## Squeaks (Jul 30, 2016)

This was Sierra's third consecutive day of working on driving. She had a handful of days ground driving before we hooked the cart up sometime last year. She is incredibly smart and took to driving like an old soul. Third day was pretty much integrating serpentine's and changing direction. She's unflappable. We got her shortly after she was a year old and had never been introduced to driving. She really is an old soul at it





Right now I don't have a ring to practice with her in, just a long driveway with grass down the center. Trailering to my friends boarding facility Monday for some work in an arena and new atmosphere



This girl loves her job!






Friend of mine has been helping me get Sierra going and started working with Misty as well. Misty has a bit of a damaged history and is taking things a fair amount slower... but has made leaps and bounds by means of improvement.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jul 31, 2016)

I agree with Rowdy... those white cows can't be trusted. Sneeky fellers!

I love when you get a horse that loves to do it's job. Riding, racing, driving, etc. It's so much fun when they just take to it and their minds start working and you can tell that they love the mental stimulation as well as the physical work. Sounds like Sierra is one of those horses. Enjoy!

I spent the evening washing and oiling harnesses. It's amazing just how many parts one harness has. All buckled together it works as one solid piece of equipment but break it down to clean it and it's a pile of straps! I had to be sure to lay them down in order so I didn't have to spend an hour trying to figure out which strap went where. I cleaned, oiled, and rolled up my reins and put on my new lime/black beta reins from Tammy Rose. Hubby has the night off tomorrow so I may get a chance to go try out the new reins while husband and son work on son's new clubhouse.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jul 31, 2016)

Bit was fine at the beginning of our drive. One of the drivers was driving an older stallion and while he was well behaved (no rearing or even pawing when we were standing still) - he did whinny. Before we were even 1/2 way into the drive, Bit was acting both in heat and mad. Then one of the times he hollered, she squealed, then squalled and pinned her ears flat back. Next was a squat (no pea, thankfully) and then she lashed out. She was just in the right position that she caught the circle bar - splitting it on both sides at the screws and was also instantly lame for the next several strides (we were a couple miles away from our trailers). She trotted pretty well for three strides with her right hind leg in the air, before it touched the ground. Took a couple limping steps and then strided out again... I suppose it was like hitting her shin bone or your "funny bone"...

I actually worked ponies in it for a little while before getting it up to OH to be taken care of. Then I didn't get up there for a couple of months to get it picked back up.


----------



## dalvers63 (Aug 1, 2016)

MajorClementine said:


> I spent the evening washing and oiling harnesses. It's amazing just how many parts one harness has. All buckled together it works as one solid piece of equipment but break it down to clean it and it's a pile of straps! I had to be sure to lay them down in order so I didn't have to spend an hour trying to figure out which strap went where. I cleaned, oiled, and rolled up my reins and put on my new lime/black beta reins from Tammy Rose. Hubby has the night off tomorrow so I may get a chance to go try out the new reins while husband and son work on son's new clubhouse.


That's the main reason I love my Comfy Fit. The last time we finished driving I just took it out to the wash rack, sprayed it down and scrubbed off the sweat then hung it to dry. By the time I was done bathing Mikey it was ready to put away.

I picked up a pair of reins from Tammy, too! I haven't seen them yet - the husband said they arrived on Saturday and I just never looked for them yesterday. Mine are purple and black to match my (hopefully soon to arrive) new marathon cart. I can't wait to give them a try.

We had a short but very successful drive yesterday. While our heat can't compare to the rest of the country, here in the PNW it's been in the mid to high 80s which is warm for us so I haven't gotten out much over the last few days. I had an hour or so yesterday morning and we were able to run through our dressage test in the grass and go about a kilometer around the track. Mikey was on his best behavior even when hitching. We've been working on 'stand' and each time he gets a bit better.

Earlier last week there was someone visiting the stable and she took some pictures for me. The first ones I have of him in condition with both of us.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 1, 2016)

Mikey is looking great!

I notice a difference in the Comfy and my Camptown. The Comfy has two straps over the neck; mine has one, then one that connects to a ring on the saddle.


----------



## dalvers63 (Aug 1, 2016)

Marsha - the Comfy also has a strap that connects the breast collar to the saddle. He's got so much hair it's hard to see.

With that in mind, either today or tomorrow we're going to spend time on braiding to see what works best for his mane. A little over a week and we'll be at our first competition. Eek!


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 1, 2016)

@dalvers63: So I'm guessing on your Comfy Fit you went with the vinyl padding over the leather? I've been trying to decide. I like leather as a rule but the synthetics are so easy to care for. The only one that I have found that I really don't care for is the Brama Web. For halters and bridles it seems too stiff and rubs sometimes. The Beta and Bio seem to be nice and supple though.

Where are you getting your marathon cart from? For a single or team? I'm assuming for minis....

It always surprises me how small a world it really is. How funny that we both got our reins from Tammy at the same time. When I ordered mine she said she was cutting out a bunch and shipping them out at the same time. I'd love to see your purple ones if you get a chance to post a pic.

Here is a slightly blurry pic of the new lime green lines from Tammy. They are a little thicker than my leather lines but the black "grip" is easier to grip (go figure




) so I am able to relax my hands a little. I have arthritis in my thumb joints so I was worried the larger reins might be a problem but I find that the opposite is true.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 1, 2016)

Sounds like everyone is having fun!

I had a lesson with Peanut this past weekend and he was happy to work and we learned alot. I ground drove Captain today and saw a big improvement. He seems to be accepting the bit better. Still using the mullen mouth snaffle. We even did some trotting and he was steady.

Tommorrow he gets his teeth done.

I am searching for a new harness. The little kid in me wants a black "spotted" harness but I need something I can show with. So I guess I have to be practical.


----------



## dalvers63 (Aug 2, 2016)

MajorClementine said:


> @dalvers63: So I'm guessing on your Comfy Fit you went with the vinyl padding over the leather? I've been trying to decide. I like leather as a rule but the synthetics are so easy to care for. The only one that I have found that I really don't care for is the Brama Web. For halters and bridles it seems too stiff and rubs sometimes. The Beta and Bio seem to be nice and supple though.
> 
> Where are you getting your marathon cart from? For a single or team? I'm assuming for minis....
> 
> It always surprises me how small a world it really is. How funny that we both got our reins from Tammy at the same time. When I ordered mine she said she was cutting out a bunch and shipping them out at the same time. I'd love to see your purple ones if you get a chance to post a pic.


Yes, my whole harness is synthetic. I really like the brown lining, it contrasts nicely with pony and works well with my wood Meadowbrook style cart. Even the owner at my barn thought it was leather initially until he touched it. In the end he was pretty happy with using it while training.

My cart is coming from Frey Carriage Co. It will be here (fingers crossed) the day before I have to leave for the CDE so I may or may not be able to use it. The wood cart will work fine if needed so at least I have that going for me.

I'll get a picture of the reins tonight. They're in my truck waiting to go to the barn when I get off work.

Had a good drive last night though I could tell that Mikey was very interested in his dinner. Every time we went around the track he would keep turning his head towards the barn. I finally decided to not fight with him, did some circles and backing and then went in so he could finish dinner. I also talked to the barn manager, Emma, who gives dressage lessons and think I'm going to take some to help with my driving. I've done very little riding and haven't ever taken lessons on a well trained horse so it will be fun. Plus I get to ride a Friesain so that's a plus!

Tonight will be all about braiding. I'm sure Mr Mikey will be pleased


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 2, 2016)

Cayuse said:


> I am searching for a new harness. The little kid in me wants a black "spotted" harness but I need something I can show with. So I guess I have to be practical.


I know what you mean about the spots. I really wanted a spotted harness too. I feel like you need a full collar and stainless steel hames to go with it. I mean, if you are going to go fancy....

I really want to order a plume for Clementine. I've kinda gone with lime green with her (my riding horse too.... I have a lime problem). You can't find a lime plume and that might be a little obnoxious anyway so I'm thinking black and then buying some lime rooster feathers (used for tying fishing flies) and adding a few to the black plume. I'm a band geek from back in my high school days and our uniforms included plumes on our covers so I'm a sucker for a nice plume.

My son and I got up early and went for a nice 4.5 mile drive today. Clementine was being naughty while we were harnessing up so my son said he thought she needed to go 5 miles today. We got pretty darn close. The first bit of the drive was as expected. Clem looking for reasons to spook and working herself up. I made her stay in a nice easy trot so she didn't add speed to her apparent anxiety. After the first mile she started to settle in better. There was a lot of really big construction equipment out today and she hates scary loud tractors. One really big loud one she stopped dead in her tracks and wasn't for going anywhere. We let her stand for about a minute while she watched and listened then asked her to go and off she went. It was funny because you could tell she was very determined. Like she'd made up her mind it wasn't scary and she was going come heck or high water. She sped up a little as we passed because it got a LOT louder but she didn't spook or shy.

We drove through the cute, old, quite parts of town then up to my in-laws so my son could say hi. Then back home. She was really beautiful by the time we were headed back home. Nice easy trot when I asked and came down into a pretty walk when asked. Whoa on just a verbal cue. A very enjoyable ride for all of us I think. It was especially nice for me to have my 6 yo with me the whole time. We had fun talking and just hanging out together.

Your prob sick of pics of Clementine's butt. I wanted to show off my new lime reins in use. I love them!


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 2, 2016)

Those reins are nice, they look "grippy" and not slippery. I found a nice spotted harness yesterday that would look nice on Peanut but I will pass unless I win the lottery and can have two harnesses. I love the draft horse look. Especially the braided manes with the ribbons and the "rosettes" (at least that's what I think they are called).

Captain had his teeth float this morning and they were bad enough to cause bitting issues. It will be interesting to see how he is in the bridle in a few days. The worst side was the same side he shows a little resistance with. He was good for the procedure.

It's nice that you and your son could get out together this morning


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 2, 2016)

Dalvers, which type of Frey cart did you get?

Have fun with your lessons! I miss riding but I find many of the habits I learned riding carry over to the driving. Both the good AND the bad, lol!


----------



## dalvers63 (Aug 3, 2016)

Cayuse said:


> Dalvers, which type of Frey cart did you get?
> 
> Have fun with your lessons! I miss riding but I find many of the habits I learned riding carry over to the driving. Both the good AND the bad, lol!


I got the Rebel (in metallic purple no less). I added in the marathon shafts and wheels so I'm hoping that it will be a good vehicle for pretty much anything I want to do.

Last night I practiced braiding Mikey's mane. He thought he had it good until he had to stand in the cross ties for about 2 hrs. In the end we found that a nice running braid is going to work best. I tried to get pictures but he wasn't cooperating. I'll get some next week when we braid him for the show.

I did get a picture of my new reins to go with the purple cart. They're actually a bit darker color than what shows in the picture. I love the grippy ends, too!


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 3, 2016)

MajorClementine said:


> Your prob sick of pics of Clementine's butt. I wanted to show off my new lime reins in use. I love them!


I have lots of pics of pony butts!!

I got a pair of pair lines in purple last year but haven't used them, yet... Just a lot going on that has prevented me driving right now.

some one else took this pic -






Before getting in the cart -






1st drive! from the cart -





















Lots of good memories. I love these kinds of pics.

Thank you guys for sharing your driving. It lets me experience it w/o actually driving at the moment...


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 3, 2016)

and here's one of my spotted bio-thane "work" harness (draft style and yes, it's used for work, too). And since some are talking about braiding (different event, though), here they are braided up for the Spooktacular show in Glenrose, TX.
















and pics of the mini sized Betathane harness w/o spots. It also only has a two strap hip spider breeching instead of the 3 like above.











and a psuedo butt shot of Iggy working in a betathane mini harness...


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 4, 2016)

Love, love, love all the pics! I had to run over to hubby with my computer and tell him "Look! Look!" when I saw your halloween braids. The jack-o-lanterns in their manes are fantastic. I'm a halloween nut job so you know I'm totally copying you on that this year! The while imitation is flattery thing





How many different harnesses do you have? Boy would I love a tour of your tack room. Do you find minis hard to fit for collars? I'd really like a collar and heavier work harness for Clementine to drag fence posts and a feed cart on our new property. I was a little discouraged by a few people saying a good fitting mini collar is hard to come by. I just think, due to horse body mechanics, a collar really is the best option especially if pulling a heavy load.

Also, dalvers63, great reins. Tammy does a really nice job. Do yours buckle together on the ends? I'm glad I got the buckle on mine. Then I can just put them behind my back and I know, no matter what, I've got the reins secure. I've heard of too many accidents from the reins being dropped and the driver being unable to recover them. I used to always sit on the ends of my reins but this is so much easier.


----------



## Squeaks (Aug 4, 2016)

Snagged these videos from Tuesday



Misty is accepting the cart behind her after about a week of worth (over the span of two weeks). She went from fairly insecure and flighty, to, well... Video speaks for itself hehe.

Tucker (The paint) is the barn owner's mini. She was considering selling him, but after seeing how drive savvy he was... She may have changed her mind *chuckle*

Coal snuck in for a few clips... but wanted to share. Didn't get any pictures taken, just videos of my friend and her daughter driving.

Sierra is still enjoying herself and they always come running to the gate (no treat persuasion either! It's wonderful!)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnK8FCwnkNs


----------



## dalvers63 (Aug 4, 2016)

MajorClementine said:


> Also, dalvers63, great reins. Tammy does a really nice job. Do yours buckle together on the ends? I'm glad I got the buckle on mine. Then I can just put them behind my back and I know, no matter what, I've got the reins secure. I've heard of too many accidents from the reins being dropped and the driver being unable to recover them. I used to always sit on the ends of my reins but this is so much easier.


Yep, they buckle on the ends. Since the only other reins I've had also had a buckle I had no idea that they were made without buckles. I was taught by my trainer to put the end of the reins (buckled) over my pinky finger so that you keep them off the ground and also have a hold of them no matter what happens.

Seeing all the great photos makes me wish I could have Mikey at my home. I have all kinds of work he could be doing!


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 4, 2016)

Great video Squeaks! I need to get some video of Clementine up on here for some critique. 

No driving for me today as I'm off to the vet with my riding horse. He's decided to grow [what I think are] sarcoids on the upper inside of both back legs. If it's not one thing with him it's another....


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 4, 2016)

paintpnylvr, love the spotted bridle in the first picture! That is exactly what I want, only with a pleasure breast collar instead of a collared harness. Seeing spots makes me happy


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 4, 2016)

Cayuse said:


> paintpnylvr, love the spotted bridle in the first picture! That is exactly what I want, only with a pleasure breast collar instead of a collared harness. Seeing spots makes me happy


The company I get them from in OH makes that, too. I'll see if I have pics of a neighbor's harness that shows the spots on the breast collar. He loved them, I didn't - said he could have them...


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 4, 2016)

Major Clemantine - Flattery GOOD! I can handle that. Those were a dollar store find - after I was told I had to enter my ponies. I had gone to the show (taking the ponies/wagon/harness) to get advice from the mini draft experts I was told were there. For whatever reason, I didn't ever have any problems with hitching the girls to the bigger wagon, but the new one was an issue. Got help the one day with figuring it all out (thought it was gonna take forever!!) - was a problem with the quarter straps and then also with the length of the traces. Balance, balance, balance.

As to my tack room?? In previous barn, I had most of the harness hanging on 3 post, vertical saddle racks (have 3 of those). I currently have 10 sets of work harness. 4 sets mini (B size) in 2 strap spider, no spots, betathane w/ stainless steel hames; 4 sets small pony in biothane (shiny) with spots and 3 strap spiders; 2 sets medium pony betathane, 3 strap spider, no spots. Those are all made by the same company and purchased between Feb 2011 and March 2014. I have work collars sized from 9.5" to 16". The two that are under 10" are too small to use for anything. They were in a lot of equipment I purchased off of Craig's List and the person "lied"... stating that they "thought" the collars were 11" (that would have worked for me, I was SO EXCITED). Stuppeee me, nuff said. The two 16" collars were purchased in March 2015 - the last time I went to the Dixie Draft Horse sale in Troutman, NC. They came from the same company as the harness and most of the other collars, but were made by Coblentz collars. I will have to count my collars again - but think I have 8? Hmmm.... that can't be right. Definitely need to count them.

I have at least two sets of pair lines (should have 4 sets, but not sure that I do) - one in mini size and one in small pony size. I need to get more of those. The mini length is too short for most of what I do... I also have one set of 3 abreast lines and 1 set of 4 abreast lines. Gets interesting there, let me tell you! Found out I was having problems with the 4 abreast hitch because the lines were put together wrong at the company and I didn't kno to fix it... I took the 4 ponies up to OH w/ me after these shots taken and had them fixed and then returned home. I did get compliments on my training/handling of the ponies and they wanted to purchase the one (GG)...











Now have 3 beta/bio-thane pleasure harness's. One was parts got at a little horsey "yard sale". The company above made the other parts to go with it - so now have a complete harness. It's a mini size and is on the cremello mare in the butt shots before. Wouldn't fit her now, I don't think. The 2nd came from a private purchase (& I paid way too many $$ for it, didn't realize until too late, sigh)... It is also more of a mini size and doesn't fit most of our ponies. But currently have at least 4 that these two will fit now (they will need to be trained (2 - 2012 mares and 2 - 2013 geldings).






Then I have a shaped breast collar one also made in OH. I got the buckle on lines, and buckles in other places as well.






I currently have a lot of the harness in clear &/or colored plastic tubs and hanging on the saddle racks in a stall in the "barn" we now have. After 18 months, it's still not really set up and right now, it's too hot to hang out there too long - when I'm off work. Part of the "pulling equipment" is in our shop and some is in the barn stall. All needs to have hangers hung up and be put up where we can easily get to them... - the single and double trees - both metal and wood, the 3 and 4 horse eveners and the 2 horse neck yokes (wood and metal).






Then I have bits and pieces of harness that I've gotten over the years. Some has been made, some has been given to me, most came as in-complete sets. I made two sets of the braided haystring pleasure harness and have a partial 3rd one made. The two mini surcingles will need to be replaced before I do much driving again... They are worn out.


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 4, 2016)

behind Flower's head you see the main part of my "tack room" at the other place. That's the panels that surround my feed area. Behind her ears, not showing, are lead ropes. Then to the left behind her neck is lounge lines and misc driving lines, the helmet(s), lounge whips, xtra flag for a cart and misc straps. In front of that hanging white bucket, is a metal 4 loop bridle hanger with stuff on it (driving bridles and riding bridles) and looks like an english girth and some harness too (hanging over the top of the panel and draped over the hanger). On the floor on the inside of the panels are supplements in the kitty litter buckets (salt, mare plus). On the back wall is a white board w/ 4 plastic bridle hangers attached which I never really used. Had a hay bag of lids hanging and two collapsible buckets and??






This pic - 'Clipse is in about the same position as Flower is but my back is against the panels. Behind 'Clipse's head is the riding lawnmower and Cyclone Rake. To the left of the lawn mower is a row of saddle racks and tubs with all our harness. I'm looking for a pic that might show that - not sure I have any... Right after this pic taken, I moved a lot of stuff behind 'Clipse as I put over 100 small square bales of hay in there... Don't really remember exactly where the lawn mower and rake went - think they were "squished in" at an angle and we did some other maneuvering to get the ponies' feets trimmed.






This one is taken before I'd gotten all 3 of the saddle racks and tubs (didn't have any yet) - the day I'd gotten the first two harness's in 2011. So the harness racks will be lined up between the post on the far right of the photo going in a straight line back to the blue cabinet set up. Made about a 8x8' area to groom/harness ponies. Eventually, I'd used braided haystring ropes and snaps to hang all the single/double trees and the 3 & 4 horse eveners on that wall of boards above the white bucket to the far left... When I was doing really good - the fork equipment was not down like that but was up on their hangers of one sort or another instead of with the possibility of being underfoot...



Nothing fancy at all!


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 4, 2016)

Found a couple more - this shows part of the stack of hay behind Cheri's head, along with the trailer (lawn mower type) and parts for the Cyclone Rake and along the wall by the main double doors is the long handled tools.






Different angle of the panels around feed area. The green and blue are jackets over the panels. The yellow/brown/white are feed bags opened up and laid over the bridles, headstalls and harness (pleasure) as some of our chickens are roosting in the big rafters 12' above this and I got tired of cleaning up the droppings off of them...


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 4, 2016)

Bah! I managed to loose a square metal bridle keeper that goes at the bit end of the cheek piece. Anyone know where I can get a replacement?

I asked on the general topic forum, too.

Bridle is from Starlake and I have called to see if she has replacements.


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Aug 5, 2016)

Cayuse, Starlake will have replacements, she is good about helping you with anything you may need.


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 5, 2016)

Thank you for sharing all those pics! So harness addiction comes with the territory then? I've got two, one I bought new and the other from the same maker that I got very gently used. I got my comfy fit breast collar ordered but it won't ship until late next week or early the following week because I got it with the patent finish. The saddle and blinkers on my current driving harness have patent so I thought it would look nice. I wanted to get a whole comfy fit but I think I'm going to have to build it a piece at a time. I'm going out to Illinois and Iowa in October and might pick up a synthetic spotted harness just because. I can see this harness thing quickly becoming a problem. And vehicles. I'm starting to collect those too. 

I may need to pick your brain some day on 3 and 4 abreast. I'm just curious about the logistics of it more than anything. Right now I've just got the two minis and they are too different in size to be a team. But... maybe someday....


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 6, 2016)

paintponylvr said:


> The company I get them from in OH makes that, too. I'll see if I have pics of a neighbor's harness that shows the spots on the breast collar. He loved them, I didn't - said he could have them...


 Can I ask who it is that you get your harnesses from? The spotted one I saw that I like was from someplace in Kentucky, TwoHorse Harness or something like that. It was a nice basic beta pleasure harness.I may have to put getting a new harness on hold though. Captain had a bout of colic and with that came the vet bill. I am worried about him. He has been having the occasional "squirts" and today a sudden episode of gas colic. The vet said she has seen alot of horses with the same problem this summer. He is on biosponge and a probiotic.

On a more positive note, Peanut had a great lesson yesterday. I am getting used to using more contact and using the outside rein while turning. I tend to throw my reins to the wind.

Strangeaddiction, I will call Starlake again. She must be busy as I have not been able to get her. I ordered some rubber keepers and hopefully they will tide me over


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 7, 2016)

MajorClementine said:


> Thank you for sharing all those pics! ~~U R welcome. ~~ So harness addiction comes with the territory then? ~~Yes, for me it sorta does, but then again... Understand, I was working towards a 4 to 6 up hitch of matched ponies(Like BsharpRanch). I found out in a hurry that having a pony that is a different size and using one harness and constantly trying to do adjustments, sucks (think stronger language, tho). It takes a long time to make that many adjustments and I have one mare that is substantially larger than my others in build (Koalah - last measured at 485 # by tape/math & 43" tall vs the other two are 40" tall and about 400#). Plus, the youngsters I was starting, when yearlings and 2s just weren't the same sizes as they are now as mature ponies, but had to have harness sized for them. The braided harness works great, can be left out in weather (as long as ponies don't chew on it, LOL) and takes MUCH abuse. Not as easily adjustable as the firm straps of the bio/beta-thane harness's but... I got mini harness, too (less $$ for me) as I also had some that were mini sized (and could do a 4 up hitch right now using the mini sized harness if they were all trained, LOL - 2 silver black tobi mares and 1 silver black tobi gelding and a silver bay tobi gelding w/ lots of white. The mares are 4 yrs old now, the boys are 3 yrs old. I expected them all to be larger than they are, but all are about 38" now and on the slender side rather than bulky.). ~~ I've got two, one I bought new and the other from the same maker that I got very gently used. I got my comfy fit breast collar ordered but it won't ship until late next week or early the following week because I got it with the patent finish. The saddle and blinkers on my current driving harness have patent so I thought it would look nice. I wanted to get a whole comfy fit but I think I'm going to have to build it a piece at a time. I'm going out to Illinois and Iowa in October and might pick up a synthetic spotted harness just because. I can see this harness thing quickly becoming a problem. And vehicles. I'm starting to collect those too.
> 
> I may need to pick your brain some day on 3 and 4 abreast. I'm just curious about the logistics of it more than anything. Right now I've just got the two minis and they are too different in size to be a team. But... maybe someday.... ~~ Not a problem. A 3-abreast hitch of Shets can work the same as a pair of Hafflingers (so I've been told). I know that when our girls, who were 19 & 20, pulled that disk meant for full size Draft Horses, they were tired, even tho they were in coming into good shape. I have no doubt that if I'd had at least one more (3 abreast) and possibly 2 (4 abreast) that it would have been easier and they'd have actually worked much longer. I didn't have the harness then that I do now - so wouldn't have been able to do it at the time even tho I had the other ponies started, too. I actually have some equipment already that can be pulled by a pair but would be better with a 3 abreast hitch - just so no one gets so tired/sore. Then if have another 3 ready to step in - could continue "working".


This is actually our spring tooth harrow, but my girlfriend's BIL and hubby put it together and it's been at their place. They've used it a couple of times with the fore cart, not with the "cart" I purchased with it...

********************

How nice of Google! I knew that Picasa was going "out" and google taking over the albums, but they did it w/o the normal photo extenstions so sharing them from my online photo albums no longer works. I don't have the pics on my laptop and I'm afraid to hook up my external hard drive right now w/ the storm going on. May get to hating Google!!

********************

Well, I did have these pics...

I only purchased 1 width harrow (this pic shows 2 sections) and then the "Harrow Cart" that is shown in this pic -




This pic shows 3 sections with the harrow cart and a 4 abreast team pulling it.




I believe that we should be able to harrow with this with a pair and NO forecart (like with Vicki's ponies) but instead use the harrow cart I bought. But I'm "funny" about stability, and it's more than a little nerve racking to get onto that "cart" when it's all hooked up... Will do another post with another piece of equipment we have...


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 7, 2016)

Maintenance album - If you go thru/down the pics, you will get to the harrow being used at Pampered Pets Pharm....; For now that is the best way for me to tell you to look at the photos of the harrow.

Then here, since I only have pics of the one event, are the pics of the Stalk Cutter. I want to get a 4 abreast neck yoke - to ease the weight over 4 necks instead of 2(?). I thing that might work? It's really heavy! 2014 NCWHMA 

Right now, I'm mad that I can't share individual pics! GGGRRRRRR.


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 7, 2016)

Cayuse -

I'm so sorry to hear about Captain! Hope he is now on the mend.

Really great on the lesson with Peanut.

The company in OH that I've worked with - refurbished not 1 but 2 carts, purchased 10 sets of work harness (total), purchased custom parts for a pleasure harness that I had only had part of, and 1 pleasure harness (in beta and bio thane) - is Fairview Country Sales. They don't have a website, but do have a catalog which they update every year. I didn't get one in 2016 and can't remember where I put the 2015 one - may have given it away. I'm not even sure they are open on Saturdays. They ARE open Mon - Fri and do have a phone in the shop that gets answered. I have had custom made parts in less than a week, mailed and in stock harness (complete set for pair w/ collars) w/i 48 hours. I've also ordered custom products and had them brought to NC with them when they have a Vendor stand at the Dixie Draft Horse Sale on the other side of our state 2x/yr(March & November) and I've gone up to their shop in OH in person several times as well.

Fairview Country Sales


Address: 3062 Co Rd 160, Millersburg, OH 44654


Phone: (330) 359-1501

I believe there are shops in PA & NY that have bio/beta thane harness that would be closer to you (not sure exactly where you are?). I will have to look up Names, phone #s and addresses and expect that they are similar to above since they would also be Amish shops.

Center Square Harness Shop - J. Samuels Esh, 717-656-3381, 246 Forest Hill Rd, Leola, PA 17540

Peach Lane Harness Shop, Abner Esh, (answering srvc - 717-687-5122), 88 Peach Lane, Ronks, PA 17572

*************************

I have purchased leather harness from Ozark Mtn Mini Tack (basic show) & Star Lake Mini Tack (beginner, basic). I've gotten other items from Mini Express.

I have purchased equipment from Pioneer Manufacturing (Dalton, OH) and from Carolina Carriage Company (don't know who makes it for them).


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks Paula, Capt. is doing better. Manure looks better every day. And he is back to spunky. Had another nice lesson with 'Nut the other day and an intersting solo drive the next night. He was fussy with his mouth so I fixed the bit (down too low) and that solved most of that issue. It was too low as I had last used it on Capt. and forgot to fix it.

Then something in the bushes startle him and he took two massive "spook strides" but completely halted when I asked "whoa" so that was good and showed he is sensible. I don't know what it is in the brush, we have deer and rabbits so probably one of those critters. We re-grouped and went on our way.

Since I have been working on maintaining contact, he is taking more contact and I feel like I have "more horse in my hands", can someone tell me if this is normal? My hubby said he looks like he is using his hindquaters more and is more collected. I don't want to end up with him getting himself "hot" or me making him that way.

Hope everyone else has been able to get out and go!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 11, 2016)

I took Rowdy out today. We went on a dirt road we had not done before. It is not passable after rain, so we haven't been able to use it this year. He did not like a new road. I had to get out twice and ground drive him. On the way home he did very well, though. He just needs more miles. And I need to do more structured lessons with him. That is just not my "thing" so it's hard to discipline myself to do it. One thing he is really good with is dogs and cars.


----------



## Squeaks (Aug 15, 2016)

We've had a busy last few weeks with the minis!

We got Savannah (Pandora) driving with very little effort. The brains these guys have are incredible






Took Sierra and Misty out on a trail ride. The both did awesome!











My friend and Pandora


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 16, 2016)

I really like the color of your horse. And you have a beautiful place to drive. I should try for a picture of my area; it is serene also.


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 16, 2016)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I took Rowdy out today. We went on a dirt road we had not done before. It is not passable after rain, so we haven't been able to use it this year. He did not like a new road. I had to get out twice and ground drive him. On the way home he did very well, though. He just needs more miles. And I need to do more structured lessons with him. That is just not my "thing" so it's hard to discipline myself to do it. One thing he is really good with is dogs and cars.


Ditto on more miles and structured lessons. Clem and I seem to be in that same boat. She's my first driving horse so I'm not well versed in "movement" such as getting them to collect, or bend, and those things. We just like to go out and cruise around. Most of the time we don't even do that as often as we should... busy, busy, busy


----------



## Squeaks (Aug 20, 2016)

We had our hands full yesterday with Sierra, Savannah, and Misty. We took "Sale Pictures" for Misty and while I'm not crazy about lots of trotting on asphalt, it helped show her movement. I can't believe how much she's changed.

Sierra was a ROCKSTAR. She would "ask" to trot on multiple occasions as we rode through the subdivision across my folks place. I had Savannah with me for exposure to the cart, who equally had a blast. Misty was on her best behavior as well.

Once we were done with Sierra & Misty we hooked Savannah up (Her 2nd time) and she was awesome. She was a bit more worried about the bit than anything else so we swapped the bit out and she was instantly better.

I've been bitten! 

Misty:









S

Savannah toting my friends daughter.






I don't readily have a picture of Sierra from my view, but super proud of her yesterday as well.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 21, 2016)

Lovely pictures!


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Aug 22, 2016)

Love seeing everyone's pictures, I haven't been able to go out and drive at all really, my poor horse! We are still working on getting the house, so much is selling and so the auditors and underwriters are very busy. I hate being so far away and not getting out there but soon enough I will be 5 minutes away... For now I am living through everyone's stories and pictures so keep posting!


----------



## Squeaks (Aug 23, 2016)

^ Oh no! Looks like you may be getting ill! You need a dose of Vitamin Miniatures!

I toyed around with Savannah and Sierra today. Savannah was AWESOME! Despite looking a bit drunk (super sensitive mouth) She blew me away. Didn't have to tap her once with the driving whip and even did a handful of trots! She's getting so much better about her mouth, such a reprieve.

Sierra toted my husband around (who is loving driving and didn't grow up with horses, got into them because of me) and then she took around a completely raw beginner who'd never driven before. She's just awesome!!

Hoping to get her out and about and out of the driveway routine. Sierra's far too bright that driving the well... driveway, is very boring to her.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Aug 24, 2016)

awesome, so gld you have your spouse to learn with.


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Aug 24, 2016)

So awesome! It's funny, I have taken my husband out with me a few times and have gotten him to drive. He says he likes driving more than riding because it doesn't make his butt hurt! I am sure if we had a nice place to drive outside he would like it more than being in an arena, but he still likes golfing more than horses.


----------



## dalvers63 (Aug 25, 2016)

Great to see everyone getting out and about! On the topic of husbands, mine is more into horses with me than going fishing with me so that helps. He's learned to harness and hitch Mikey all by himself and I think I'll get him driving soon, especially now that I have the new easy entry cart.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 25, 2016)

My husband is not an animal guy. He will build fence, weld gates, dig water lines, change tire tubes, fabricate, haul hay, pay bills. He will pat them on the nose and he knows their names. I can't complain.


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 26, 2016)

My comfy fit Deluxe Breast Collar is here!!






It showed up on Tuesday but I had to work on Wed and Thurs so I haven't tried it out...yet. I've also got a wicked cold but I'm heading down to the barn as soon as it warms up a couple of degrees (yup, fall is here). I'll post after and let you know how it went. I decided on the black leather lining and the patent finish since the saddle and blinkers both have patent already. Plus I think it looks nice for parades.

On the subject of husbands.... My hubby is very much into horses (grew up with them) BUT not so much the minis. He helps me if I ask but since he is 6'2" and 250 lbs he says he feels a bit silly (and kind of mean) making Clementine pull him around. He does drive our Fox Trotter and is looking forward to driving our Fjord team. Most of his horse fun is riding trails and hunting though. But it's nice that he enjoys equines as well so I don't have to try to justify my minis. Actually, when it's hay hauling season I don't get any grief because they eat sooooo much less than his draft cross





Loved catching up on everyone's "goings ons" and seeing the new pics.

@Squeaks: If I had the means I'd be buying that Misty from you. What a great looking horse!


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 26, 2016)

Squeaks, I enjoyed your pictures. Your bridle looks like it might be a Starlake harness one (it looks just like mine) Do you have one of their harnesses and if you do, do you like it? I love my bridle, which I got to replace one that came with a different harness.


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 27, 2016)

So good news and bad news. The breast collar fits great. Now that I've had the comfy fit on her I can see just how bad my original straight (and much too short) breast collar was. The bad news is my traces are waaaaayyy too long. I tried to hook the sulky up first and that was a big no go. I thought the EE might work but nope, too long for that one too. Has anyone else run into this problem with their comfy fit mini traces? I got a "C" breast collar but the traces just come in "mini". I need to have holes added and have them cut down. I'm thinking make the last hole the new first hole and make 5 holes behind it. Clem is tall but fairly short backed. As I recall, when I got her harness from Ozark the back strap was way to long and I had to have them make a custom one about 8 inches shorter. 

Anyway... I hated to get her all tacked up then let her get away with not working so we ground drove. I ground drove her through the neighborhoods we usually drive through. We did a lot of gentle zig zags from one side of the rode to the other to get her to soften up a little and we did a lot of stopping and staring at spooky things till we could calmly walk right past them. Best of all... I made her WALK the whole time. I have let her get bad at going right into a trot and she doesn't want to come down to a sustained walk for me. I would like to show her in a local open show this fall or next so coming down to a walk is something we need to have nailed down.

I also trimmed hooves on Clementine and Major yesterday. I sit on the barn floor with my legs under the horse and the foot in my lap. My husband just laughs at me.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 27, 2016)

Tweaking a harness is so difficult. I thought if I sent measurements all would be well. Not. I bought a bridle from (I won't say who) and could never get the darn thing to fit the horse. A former member here suggested I do some measuring on it. It was sewn 1/4" differently on each side at the blinders! No wonder it always looked lopsided. The maker made good on it.

The only thing that is original on my harness is the saddle and bridle. Both horses can use the same harness, but each has his own bridle.

I took Rowdy out yesterday. He really is lazy. I am thinking if I had another horse to drive with him that was more lively, he might do better. I'm not complaining, it just gets a little old having to ask him to pick it up out of the jog trot. Even heading for home doesn't hurry him much. He's just out to see the scenery and can't understand why there should be any hurry. Saw a large covey of quail. Their numbers are building back up. First there was coccidiosis in the birds for several years and then a drought. The killdeer birds are so silly, running along in front of us, crying. I see the meadowlarks must have moved on, and so have the redwing blackbirds. There is a purple blooming weed in the ditches I need to identify, and the native grasses are all beautiful now.

So, guess Rowdy has it right--what's the hurry?


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 27, 2016)

Glad you both had nice drives. I have not driven for two weeks due to unrelated life stuff. I did not get to drive Peanut at the last show because we had not driven, and that was a goal I had set for us, but we had a great time other than that. There is always next year. Have not done a thing with Cappy either!

Marsha, we used to have killdeer in our pasture but they are gone. Your post made me nostalgic for them. I hope ours return someday. They were always fun to watch.


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 28, 2016)

Got a drive in today, though not with my mini. My parents are away for 18 months and I'm charged with keeping Dad's Fox Trotter from getting too lazy. Dad bought a ComfyFit Euro Collar while in Illinois and had it shipped out so, while down at the barn soaking another horse's foot and giving antibiotic injections (geeze horses are a lot of work!), I thought I'd try his new collar on. Well once it was on I figured I get a better idea of the fit if his whole harness was on... then it was just a matter of minutes to hitch the meadowbrook so why not??

For a horse that's had almost 5 months off he did really well. Also, I had hubby tack him up while I talked him through it. He's driven the minis a bit but has never tacked and hitched and wanted to learn. Hubby and I took turns driving and we did about 7 miles. Beautiful day for a Sunday drive. We did go by one of those "speed detector" signs and it clocked us at 10 MPH. That was at the top end of his flat "fox trot" walk.

I'm sold on the ComfyFit harnesses. At least their breast collars and euro collars. Red (fox trotter) used to throw himself forward when he would start from a stop and today he did not. He just started pulling nice and even. And from what I could tell from ground driving Clementine with her new Comfy Fit she seems very happy in it. I need to get shorter traces so I can hitch her but I think we'll both be happy with the result.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 29, 2016)

MajorClem that sounds like a fun drive with the hubby. Mine helps hitch when I drive and has driven Peanut at the end of my drives once in awhile. He's a fairly big guy so he keeps it short and slow. Sometimes I wish we had gotten a pony instead of Cappy so he could drive more as he enjoys it so much. But Cappy needed a home and we had an empty stall.... and it all worked out as he loves "his Cappy."

10 MPH sounds like a pretty good clip, I got a kick out of the speed detector picking you up!


----------



## Squeaks (Aug 29, 2016)

MajorClementine said:


> @Squeaks: If I had the means I'd be buying that Misty from you. What a great looking horse!


Thank you, she's a very nice mare and incredibly sweet. Since she has weaned Remi, her disposition has changed tremendously and it would appear my friend is going to pursue purchasing her, but not 100% yet. Pending hubbies approval I believe. Our local Miniature Guru says I'm crazy for getting rid of such a nice mare... but you can't force a relationship with a horse. Her and I just don't mesh and adding her munchkin to the mix... I'm happy with the trio I have at the moment and Misty really needs someone to call her own




However, if she doesn't sell, she might be a good match for my husband lol.

I'm very happy to hear y'all have been enjoying the pictures! I love sharing the adventures



My driving will slow down a little bit over the last week and will continue to briefly. Friday I got on the ATV to go round up the 'lil guys only to step off the ATV (at a complete stop) and my ankle gave out. Giving me a fairly severe sprain. I did pick up an Easy Entry cart from a friend so I should be able to drive still. Day 3 and I'm walking around the house without my crutches, just don't tell the hubby!

@Cayuse - I'm not sure on the harness. The Sterling Silver fittings is a harness my friend bought with her easy entry and the brass (On Misty) is a harness I picked up used from a tack shop. According to our Mini Driving Guru it's an $800 harness new, but mentioned no names. I'm greener than grass on the companies with driving. Everything I've acquired has been fairly second hand and typically brandless (stamp wise) I'm sorry I can't be of more help


----------



## dalvers63 (Aug 29, 2016)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I took Rowdy out yesterday. He really is lazy. I am thinking if I had another horse to drive with him that was more lively, he might do better. I'm not complaining, it just gets a little old having to ask him to pick it up out of the jog trot.


I had/have this issue with Mikey. He can definitely be lazy if allowed. When I spoke to my trainer he asked me, on a scale of 1-10, how hard I was using my driving whip when needing the aid. I told him probably a 2, he suggested upping it to a 4. We then went around again with a couple of reinforcements at the higher level. We then sat and chatted for a few minutes and when I started up again and asked for a trot he moved right out with no hesitation. Since then he's starting to understand the difference between a jog and a trot. I'm hoping that our next competition in a few weeks will show a marked improvement.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 29, 2016)

I agree it is likely a training issue with Rowdy just jogging. I know if we worked on definite, structured maneuvers he would probably improve. I really do not get the sense that he has figured out he has a job yet. He is just going along to get along, and I'm sure it boils down to training. But, I will be doing a lot of my driving giving rides and doing community events, so he will most likely turn out to be perfect. He is very personable and friendly.

When I up it to "4" he is fine with that. No tail switching or ears back. He's "okay okay! but what's the big hurry?"

The last several times we've been out, he has not had a single tantrum. (knock on wood!)


----------



## Squeaks (Aug 30, 2016)

Love my Sierra... She's had four days off from driving after I sprained my ankle Friday. I'm hard headed enough I wasn't going to let my ankle get in the way of me enjoying the horses. Picked up an Easy Entry and a Harness Sunday so I didn't have to worry about being able to step in or out. My other cart is older so you have to step up and in lol.

She had a mild temper tantrum when I asked her stand so I could catch Savannah (our tag along who pulled herself loose). She was like "Really?! We JUST started and I want to GO!" She loves her job.

I tried her "Build-A-Bear" shoes that fit her when she was a yearling. Couldn't believe they still fit. I did lose them somewhere in the yard though...






Might be doing a trail drive Saturday!


----------



## dalvers63 (Aug 31, 2016)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I agree it is likely a training issue with Rowdy just jogging. I know if we worked on definite, structured maneuvers he would probably improve. I really do not get the sense that he has figured out he has a job yet. He is just going along to get along, and I'm sure it boils down to training. But, I will be doing a lot of my driving giving rides and doing community events, so he will most likely turn out to be perfect. He is very personable and friendly.
> 
> When I up it to "4" he is fine with that. No tail switching or ears back. He's "okay okay! but what's the big hurry?"
> 
> The last several times we've been out, he has not had a single tantrum. (knock on wood!)


I think Rowdy's got the right idea. Now that Mikey knows that I mean it when I ask, most of the time we take our time and enjoy the scenery!


----------



## Squeaks (Aug 31, 2016)

We did a small, well, it was supposed to be a "small" and ended up being about an hour and a half long. Girls were a champ... At least until the Miniature Horse eating roundbale around the corner startled Sierra. I had no clue a mini could turn so sharp/quick in a cart lol!! Did a handful of trotting and a couple strips of cantering (for hill easement).


----------



## dalvers63 (Sep 1, 2016)

What a great place to drive! That's one thing I haven't found a lot of around here (at least in Western WA) open places without lots of gates to maneuver around with the cart.

It looks like you had wonderful weather, too.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Sep 1, 2016)

Squeaks,in your first picture, you have a strap from the crupper to the shaft. (On the silver black horse on the right.) What is that strap please?


----------



## Squeaks (Sep 1, 2016)

Was a warmish day, but a beautiful drive! It's a Wildlife Management area that we get to ride/drive on







Silver City Heritage Farmstead said:


> Squeaks,in your first picture, you have a strap from the crupper to the shaft. (On the silver black horse on the right.) What is that strap please?


Kicking strap



Misty is a very quiet driver, but she went through a very mild bucking up phase when we drove away from home, literally one episode. We introduced the strap whilst in the ring and took one attempt for her to buck up and she hasn't done it since. It's loose enough to catch her and allow her to canter. She hasn't offered the sassitude again


----------



## dalvers63 (Sep 2, 2016)

Squeaks said:


> Was a warmish day, but a beautiful drive! It's a Wildlife Management area that we get to ride/drive on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My trainer recommended using a kicking strap if only because of the damage a horse can do to itself and the cart IF they have any issues. I am a firm believer in it is better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 2, 2016)

Well I finally was able to get out for a drive. It had been three weeks. We remembered our last lesson and all was good. I was able to unhitch him alone !!!


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 3, 2016)

I always enjoy everyone's pictures from the driver's seat so I thought I would included one of Peanut. I took it today.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Sep 3, 2016)

Peanut is very good looking boy, helped a lot by his neat and clean appearance and well fitting harness. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 3, 2016)

jeanniecogan said:


> Peanut is very good looking boy, helped a lot by his neat and clean appearance and well fitting harness. thanks for sharing.


Thank you! Sorry the picture is sideways. I did wipe down the harness just yesterday,lol. It's so dusty here because of the drought that it gets everywhere. The minis got introduced to the vacuum this weekend as I just could not take brushing the dust out of them. It was endless. Peanut was dubious about it but tolerated it with some bribing and Cappy loved it.


----------



## Squeaks (Sep 3, 2016)

Love the picture, Cayuse!

Took Coal out today... Who hasn't been really worked at all lately and did what I loathe. I let him choose the pace (politely).

My friend from Texas was visiting and I decided to plan a quick trail ride with her and the hubby. With a two horse trailer I decided to take Coal out and see the trails. Especially since he supposedly loves trail driving... Love a gross understatement.

He couldn't hardly wait for me to to kiss and ask him to walk on. Once we got on the trail he asked to trot and I let him. He starts to poke his nose out and pick up the pace and with some reluctance... I let him go. He picks up a canter (in his brief defense it was a hill) Well, the canter up the hill turned into a fairly lengthy canter in various forms of terrain and elevations. The two big horses being ridden by hubby and my friend were none too pleased with the Mini and the cart, thus kept their distance. Which was fine, Coal left them without so much of a glance back. He'd rein back in when asked, but kept asking to trot/canter. It isn't often I smudge the line of proper conditioning and/or behavior, but he was just generally happy to be out and about. I still am none too happy about letting him do what he pleased by the fact he'll probably be sore as the dickens tomorrow... but he seemed very content and happy after the drive.

We almost drove 4 miles in various terrain and elevations: http://www.mapmyride.com/workout/1723112540

I'm flabbergasted and he was quite satisfied with himself after the drive. I have a pony harness enroute to him, so forgive his up-snug breeching and dirty booty!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 3, 2016)

Fun to see the photos from the whip's view. I thought of it today AFTER we were on the road. I got rattled by the rattlesnake and forgot to take a camera. Rowdy did well today. Stood nicely for harnessing and was more animated than usual. More flexible, too. He is improving every time.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 4, 2016)

Squeaks, that looks like a lovely place to drive. I have never driven outside of our pasture but I hope to. We have orchards we can drive in after harvest, the owner is nice enough to keep his propery open for the few around who still have horses. I used to ride in them when I was a kid and "liberate" a few apples once in awhile. I LOVE the orange harness pads that you have.

Marsha, glad to hear that you got the snake. I would like to see a "rear veiw" of Rowdy. I can always picture everyone's drives better after I see what it would look like from between the horses ears. I hope Dapper Dan is doing ok today.


----------



## Squeaks (Sep 6, 2016)

Thank you, very blessed to have a couple areas to choose from for driving... Which I'll have to start exploring as hunting season opens up. We barely got out of that place before the Hunter's started firing (First day of Dove) Thankfully they were all very polite, respectful, and friendly. Just was a little unsettling to just barely get out off the trails before the season started. Was my fault for not looking into it before we went!

You should definitely taken advantage of the orchard! Would love to see pictures!




Thank you on the pads! They came with the harness/cart combo I purchased from a friend. Gotta get Coal longer shafts



Anyone have site recommendations for Easy-Entry parts?

Took hubby to my folks for a cook out and hooked the mini's up for a short drive across the street. He's really enjoying himself with Sierra (who is a great babysitter!)






Oh! He also fixed the seat DIY style on my "breaking-in" cart



Fenders are next!


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 6, 2016)

Squeaks, I got my cart from a place called "Kingston" something or other in California and I think the sell easy-entry cart shafts of all sizes. If I can remeber the entire name of the place I will let you know but I think if you search "kingston" and carts it will pop up. They were very nice to deal with and shipped it fast.


----------



## dalvers63 (Sep 6, 2016)

Mikey and I spent all of yesterday at the fair (Monroe, last day of the Evergreen State Fair for those that are local) and participated in a fun show for minis and ponies. There were mostly minis with one or two Shetlands in attendance.

I took part in all the carriage classes. It was great practice for him to have to stand harnessed up with people and horses all around while we waited between classes. He finally relaxed, cocked a hip, and went to sleep. I was very proud of him!

We do need to work on different gaits. He's got a slow jog and a fast trot but doesn't really know the difference between them when I ask. A lot of that is me, so now we have goals for the winter. We did place second in the driving hazards class. My only trouble there was knowing where the wheels of my cart were as I wasn't able to get them to go through the poles lined up on the ground.

All in all, it was a fun day of meeting people and exercise for the boy. Hopefully he's ready now for our last CDE meet up this weekend!


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Sep 7, 2016)

Dalvers63, I wish someone would have told me about the fun show! A gal at my barn that usually trailers me to shows went and didn't say anything to me about it so when I found out I was really bummed.... Hope you all had fun though!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Sep 8, 2016)

kingston saddlery.com free shipping i brlieve.


----------



## dalvers63 (Sep 8, 2016)

Strangeaddiction said:


> Dalvers63, I wish someone would have told me about the fun show! A gal at my barn that usually trailers me to shows went and didn't say anything to me about it so when I found out I was really bummed.... Hope you all had fun though!



Darn! Sorry to hear that, it would have been great to see you! They do this show every year so hopefully you can attend next Labor Day. I'll be sure to let you know about other fun shows I hear about.

The next one I know of (but don't have any solid info yet) is September 18th in Spanaway. It is a "purple" benefit show for a local person who recently passed away. I can always find out more info if you like. I haven't decided if I will be going yet as that is the day after I return from my annual tuna fishing trip.

Tomorrow we're off to a Back to Back driving trial. Two days of dressage, cones, and a mini marathon.


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 8, 2016)

jeanniecogan said:


> kingston saddlery.com free shipping i brlieve.


I have this same EE cart. There are much nicer ones around for more $$ but I have found my kingston cart to be a great cart that has held up well. They have a new shaft style since I got my cart, the shafts are curved on the ends and raise and lower from a pivot point on the cart. Very clever


----------



## Squeaks (Sep 11, 2016)

I'll check Kingston for the shafts, thank you!!

Hubby drove Sierra and I drove Coal today on a trail drive. Coal was less enthusiastic about running, but not so much about running away... I got out of the cart, reins in hand, to take a picture. I rested them for a only a literal moment before he decided "Hey, I hate standing. I'm leaving!" With a fairly freshly mended severe sprain I attempted to "chase" him on foot, but when he broke into a canter I just asked my other half to "Go get him." Mind you were were on 100+ acre Game Reserve... Nightmares flashed through my head about what could happen. He's pulling my cart, reins flopping, my truck keys in the camera bag on the cart... I was terrified he was going to just keep running and never look back or end up crippled from the cart getting toppled (Doesn't help I just watched that Arabian Driving Disaster). Hubby went in hot pursuit with my angel of a mare "Sierra." Found him probably a 1/4 mile away on the other side of the hill, eating grass. Apparently my reins looped the axle of the cart's wheel and "held" him back. Thank gosh he got to him.

I have NEVER lost a horse on a trail, ever. Leave it to Coal to change that luck. However, incredibly BLESSED we got him back in an uneventful and unharmed fashion!

Drove 4.69 miles in about 1hr30. We went generally pretty slow with a handful of canters here and there. I'll have to share the video once it is done. '


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 12, 2016)

I've had one get away before, too. Got out to pick something up and the reins just slipped through my hands. DD took off and had quite an adventure. He finally got lodged between two boulders. I got him disentangled and the harness patched up and we drove home. We were both pretty shaken, but unhurt. A little damage to the harness and I had to order a new floor board from Jerald.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm always afraid of that happening because my grip is bad from the arthritis. I try to remember to keep an extra tight hold on my lead or lines and I worry alot about "loosing my grip."

I drove Cappy for the first time. Kept it short and in my small paddock. Hubby led him at first and then turned us loose. The next day he just walked beside us. Cappy was willing and seemed to accept it with no worry. I have a feeling he might be an old hand at driving, but I am still proceeding as if he is green.

I won't take him out of the paddock until next Spring. I just want to get a basic feel of him before winter gets here and I want him to trust me. He is SO much easier to hitch than Peanut. Peanut likes his drama, lol.


----------



## Squeaks (Sep 13, 2016)

It crossed my mind a couple of times when I ride/drive alone. Hubby wants to get GPS tracking to go on the horses/carts for when this happens and we, heaven forbid, don't find them. It sucks to feel so helpless in that situation.

Great news on Cappy!! Sierra was old hand and it really makes driving pleasant when you have that one horse whose like "bring it on."

Going to try and drive Savannah today. Her new harness was set up for a wagon, thus the shafts float if she bulks into the cart and she does not like that one bit. Going to make a trip to the harness shop to get a replacement girth so I can actually kept the shafts stationary. She's a tolerant mare, but she gets on sensory overload with driving sometimes and I want it to be pleasant for her. Not an ongoing threat 

Put this on my pick-up this morning. The decal wasn't mounted straight on the transfer sheet... Which I did not realize until AFTER I installed the begger. Oh well, worse case I'll just order another one.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 13, 2016)

Cayuse said:


> I'm always afraid of that happening because my grip is bad from the arthritis. I try to remember to keep an extra tight hold on my lead or lines and I worry alot about "loosing my grip."
> 
> I drove Cappy for the first time. Kept it short and in my small paddock. Hubby led him at first and then turned us loose. The next day he just walked beside us. Cappy was willing and seemed to accept it with no worry. I have a feeling he might be an old hand at driving, but I am still proceeding as if he is green.
> 
> I won't take him out of the paddock until next Spring. I just want to get a basic feel of him before winter gets here and I want him to trust me. He is SO much easier to hitch than Peanut. Peanut likes his drama, lol.


My episode was 10 years ago when I was just getting started driving. I learned my lesson and always keep a firm hold on at least one rein if I exit the cart. Not the end of the rein, but closer to the bit so if the rein slides through my hand I have enough reflex time to grip. That's where I made my mistake before, just holding the end of the rein. If I have to turn him around in the cart to go back to pick up something, he turns or backs. I did have a friend get too close to the edge of a ditch; her EZ cart tipped her out onto the ground. She did turn loose of the reins and her startled horse trotted away, but didn't go far and stopped nicely.


----------



## Squeaks (Sep 13, 2016)

That was my mistake. I had the tail of the reins and when he started to walk they slipped out so when I made a grab for his reins again I thought for a moment (that's all it takes) that I grabbed his harness so off he went. I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one  Coal loves the trail and hasn't quite developed a bond with me (or anyone else for that matter)

I'm proud of myself for sticking to what I said I was planning to do. Got Savannah hooked up without an issue. She hasn't been driven in weeks. Her only issue is the bit (she only plays with it at this point), but she's gaining courage and becoming a nice 'lil mare in the cart. She's always got an ear on me and while we appear drunk driving "away" she listens and keeps on trucking


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 14, 2016)

Took Rowdy out today. We took the 2 mile pavement route, as it rained and all the other roads are too muddy. Before I discovered barefoot farriers I used to have trouble with my horses slipping on the pavement. Now they never seem to have any trouble with traction on the pavement. A donkey at the Fair this past weekend could not even walk without slipping on the rough concrete to get to his pen. I didn't say anything to the owner as I know he is committed to his present farrier. I did suggest vet wrap if he had to walk him on anything smooth again.

The solid waste truck went by. He is always very considerate with his dinosaur vehicle, slowing and moving over on the narrow road. Rowdy did break into a fast trot as he went by, but handled it fine. A driver stopped us to chat and Rowdy stood nicely, without fidgeting. Did have a little trouble getting him to leave home base and his whinnying pasture mate.

I need to discipline myself to do cones and maneuvers besides just going out for a jaunt. I'm doing him no favors by neglecting that.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 14, 2016)

Marsha, do you seem to find Rowdy to be more flexible in his steering after doing the cones? Cappy is the same way. He is much better since his dental work, but a turn around the cones seems to put his mind and body into some sort of alignment pretty quickly. I think it relaxes him.

I ordered a harness. With "spots"  Hopefully it is to be made to fit both.

My instructor disappeared on me so I am back to "do it yourself" which is a bummer as I was learning alot. But I hope to get to a clinic in October.

The AMRH Nationals have held me captivated all week. Fun to watch and pick out the one I'd bring home if I could.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 15, 2016)

Squeaks said:


> That was my mistake. I had the tail of the reins and when he started to walk they slipped out so when I made a grab for his reins again I thought for a moment (that's all it takes) that I grabbed his harness so off he went. I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one  Coal loves the trail and hasn't quite developed a bond with me (or anyone else for that matter)


I think if I had calmly asked him to whoa and calmly moved to pick up the reins, it would have been fine. But in a panic of "o no I dropped the reins!" I reacted in a way that set him off. I think I even grabbed the back of the cart when he took a step forward and tried to stop him. Big mistake. We were both pretty green in those days and neither of us did the right thing.


----------



## jventresca (Sep 16, 2016)

Hey, Cayuse! Harness Racing drivers use loops that buckle into their reins to help them hold on. That might be one option for gripping the reins. You can have reins made with grippy material, like rubber riding reins, also. A wonderful friend of mine gave me pair reins that are "laced" like hunter reins. I love them! When the horses are quick and start to pull on my hands the laces really help me hold them. You can rub beeswax on the hand part of the reins to make them stickier. It won't hurt them at all.

About dropping your reins: You can take a piece of leather lace or shoe string and make a loop through the buckle at the end of the reins for your pinky. You can buckle the reins around a part of the cart. This was recommended for pair drivers, buckling the reins around the driver's back rest so the groom or 'gator could reach them. Your reins have to be long enough though.

Many years ago a friend of mine was driving her large horse through a hay bale obstacle when the mare spooked and jumped over some bales dragging the carriage with her. My friend fell out and the mare took off. She was galloping around a large field and we were all scared that she would head for the road. The horse turned in a large circle that gradually became smaller and slower as she cantered around. Finally she stopped and we were able to see that the reins had wrapped around the axle!


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 17, 2016)

Wow I've been out of it. What was that I was saying about having more time now that DS is back in school?

Sounds like everyone has been keeping busy. A few adventures as well. My theory is as long as you learn something from it it's a lesson rather than a mistake. I end up with lots of "lessons"....

All my horse time has been spent nursing a bad abscess on my riding horse...blew out his heel bulb...GAH!

On the subject of gripping the reins. Tammy Rose made me a set of reins with the grippy bumpy stuff and I love them. I have carpal tunnel in both wrists and my hands get cramped and go numb. I don't have to grip nearly as hard on these new reins and I feel very secure in my grip. Also, they buckle together on the ends.

I can't believe how quickly the fall is turning cold around here. One day it was too hot to drive in the afternoon and now you have to go out at the warmest part of the day to avoid wearing a jacket. But what I really miss is driving with someone.... with my dad gone until next fall the driving is a bit lonely. I am sincerely jealous of any of you that have people to drive with :}


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 17, 2016)

I took Cappy out for a spin on Thursday and he was really pretty good. He wanted to ask for a trot, but was mannerly about it. No trotting yet, as I am still working on a solid, immediate whoa with no "creeping forward". He is getting it, but I have to work on uneven ground so the cart does not stop smooth and he gets a little surge from behind which makes him think he is supposed to step forward. I might be that the breeching could be slightly tighter.

I won't be able to drive for awhile. I had a cardiac stress test on Friday and failed. So I am on pretty much what amounts to as "house arrest" until I see the cardiologist on Tuesday. Probably looking at stents being placed. This came out of the blue :-(

So everyone need to drive all weekend and post about it so I have someting to look forward to. I always enjoy this thread. And Marsha need to take a "rear veiw shot" of Rowdy so we can see her view from the driver's seat!


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 17, 2016)

I took Cappy out for a spin on Thursday and he was really pretty good. He wanted to ask for a trot, but was mannerly about it. No trotting yet, as I am still working on a solid, immediate whoa with no "creeping forward". He is getting it, but I have to work on uneven ground so the cart does not stop smooth and he gets a little surge from behind which makes him think he is supposed to step forward. I might be that the breeching could be slightly tighter.

I won't be able to drive for awhile. I had a cardiac stress test on Friday and failed. So I am on pretty much what amounts to as "house arrest" until I see the cardiologist on Tuesday. Probably looking at stents being placed. This came out of the blue :-(

So everyone need to drive all weekend and post about it so I have someting to look forward to. I always enjoy this thread. And Marsha needs to take a "rear veiw shot" of Rowdy so I can see her view from the driver's seat!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Sep 17, 2016)

Cayuse, will say a prayer for your speedy recovery tomorrow. get well


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 18, 2016)

Thank you Jeannie!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 18, 2016)

Remembered my camera today. Very hard to take a picture while driving. And the mosquitoes were out after all the rain, which I didn't prepare for.

This is Rowdy in the sulky. I was going to hitch the regular cart today, but didn't allow enough time this evening. The sulky is so quick to hitch and go.

We did cones first.


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 19, 2016)

Cayuse, here's to getting you better and off house arrest






Clem and I went driving this morning. It was perfect fall weather. Crisp but not cold, sunny clear blue skies, and not a breath of wind. She was soooo good today. Very willing to walk for me unless I asked for a trot. I think that long ground driving session we did helped a lot. I didn't allow her to trot at all because I didn't want to be running all over town behind her. Today she started out smooth and quiet. I was blown away because she usually takes a while to settle in.

We did go down one scary road with huge track hoe working on a home foundation and Clem was not loving it. There was also a chop saw and nail guns going on another house under construction. I got out of the sulky and let her stand and take it all in for a bit. Then she took a poop (making herself lighter and able to run faster should she need I'm sure) and decided it was "go" time. She lost her nerve right before we got to the track hoe and we did the whole process again (minus the pooping). This time she made it past. Once she was past she stood very nice for me to climb aboard and we were off again.

I have sworn I'm going to do cones with her so we headed to a local church parking lot and did parking stalls instead. The lot was just repainted so there is a nice big long double row of freshly painted parking stalls that work perfectly for practice. We wove in and out of every other stall, every third stall, trotted half way down then crossed through the middle with a full circle continuing in the same direction, etc.

On the way home I asked her for a canter for a short sandy distance and she did just what I asked coming down when I asked. All in all it was a good (even though a bit short) drive.

I love my sulky and these reins! I keep considering a hyperbike but this sulky is so similar and the $$ keeps getting me...




I use Endomondo to track time, distance, and speed (average speed and max speed) You can see where we went back and forth in the parking lot too








Perfect day to drive!


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 20, 2016)

I just opened this thread and it made me happy to see the new pictures !!! I had the stent done today and I

I feel pretty tipsy from the drugs so seeing minis makes me happy. I miss mine, hopefully I will get to see them tommorrow.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 20, 2016)

Cayuse said:


> I just opened this thread and it made me happy to see the new pictures !!! I had the stent done today and I
> 
> I feel pretty tipsy from the drugs so seeing minis makes me happy. I miss mine, hopefully I will get to see them tommorrow.


Hope it works well for you and you are out and about soon.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Sep 20, 2016)

good for you, you will feel sooo much better


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Sep 21, 2016)

So excited! We have finally moved into our house, I have been busy unpacking but today I am going to the barn to drive! FINALLY!!!!

Also, one of my clients from when I gave riding lessons is coming to try out driving miniatures, I have been trying to convert her to mini's for some time so I hope she likes it!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 21, 2016)

Strangeaddiction said:


> So excited! We have finally moved into our house, I have been busy unpacking but today I am going to the barn to drive! FINALLY!!!!
> 
> Also, one of my clients from when I gave riding lessons is coming to try out driving miniatures, I have been trying to convert her to mini's for some time so I hope she likes it!


What's not to like? If she's interested enough to come and try, she's probably interested enough to buy!

Happy homecoming!


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Sep 22, 2016)

I know right!? The biggest issue I can see for her would be the drive, it is quite the commute for her where she lives and the barn But she would be able to lease a multi-world champion mini, who wouldn't want that right?!

I drove Hercules last night for the first time in over a week and he was AMAZING!! He has to be the best behaved 3 yr old ever, I swear! He does look a little....homely..though. So hes getting a bath and clip this weekend for sure!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 22, 2016)

Strangeaddiction said:


> I know right!? The biggest issue I can see for her would be the drive, it is quite the commute for her where she lives and the barn But she would be able to lease a multi-world champion mini, who wouldn't want that right?!
> 
> I drove Hercules last night for the first time in over a week and he was AMAZING!! He has to be the best behaved 3 yr old ever, I swear! He does look a little....homely..though. So hes getting a bath and clip this weekend for sure!!


My sister's miniature stallion, that she lost this summer, was like that. A little homely but a fantastic horse. He was never used as a stallion because he was homely and imperfect teeth, but she was tempted a few times because of his fantastic personality and beautiful color. He was a zebra dun.


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Sep 23, 2016)

Oh hes gorgeous all clipped and clean (hes my avatar picture), but poor thing has been neglectied as far as getting my time lately with the move (his roundish figure proves hes been lounging around quite a bit!). Back to work for him though! He loves having a job and is honestly much happier. I have been thinking of gelding him, the only reason I haven't is he really hasn't given me a reason to. He's always a gentleman, fine around the ladies and is never a handful, but it's much less of a hassle to have a gelding, just not sure what to do at this point...


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 23, 2016)

Hooray for getting to drive again! Moving is such a huge pain in the butt. However, I find that I get rid of stuff when I move so that's a plus





My new shorter traces arrived just in time for a cold front and rain/snow to set in. However, as soon as this clears off (crossing my fingers and hoping it warms up again for a bit) I'll be hitching up and officially trying out my comfy fit "deep V" breast collar. I'm also thinking of converting my EE cart to an axel draft vehicle... Anyone done this?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 24, 2016)

I took DD out today for the first time in a month or so. I've been concentrating on Rowdy. Also sent the backstrap of the sulky harness to have a regular buckle put on it instead of that difficult conway buckle. Now I can move the sulky harness between the two horses easily. So, we had a good 2 mile drive today. He was raring to go, but I had to do some walking as he is not in prime condition any more. Luckily the harness does not lay on the rattlesnake area.


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 25, 2016)

Today was a beautiful sunny day and my 6yo son says "Mom, let's go drive the mini." Well, who needs any more encouragement than that??

It took us a bit to get harnessed and hitched since my new traces came and I had to get the new Deep V collar, neck strap, and traces all adjusted then adjusted again when hitching to the cart. My son asked why it was taking so long





After we got hitched we were off. I made her walk again today which she didn't love. When we got to the parking lot (school this time since the church parking lot is busy today) I asked her for a trot and we did cones. Real cones. They had some set up in the parking lot for parent's dropping off/picking up school kids. We also did parking stalls and around the concrete islands in the lot. She did amazing! She was doing so well, in fact, that I handed my son the lines (he has driven her before but always with me in the cart helping with the lines) and stepped out of the cart to snap a quick picture. She was standing so well for him that he asked if he could ask her to walk. He drove her all by himself!!! I was so proud of both of them. He drove her between the cones, up one side of the lot, turned her tight all the way around, brought her back to me, and stopped her. She did trot on him a couple of times but he asked her for a walk and pulled back on the lines until she did what he asked.

I got back in the cart and told him to head for home. So with a huge proud grin on his face he drove her to one block from home. His hands got tired and she was giving him grief trying to trot back to the barn. I have never just got to ride like that. It was so much fun to be a passenger behind Clementine rather than the driver. I'm excited for this boy of mine to begin to be able to drive on his own. I'm hoping in 2 years he'll be able to show her in some open shows.


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Sep 26, 2016)

That is so awesome! Yet another reason I love these little guys, kids can enjoy them too and you can tell they have heart's of gold! Hercule's mom is owned by an 8 yr old girl at the same barn. She shows her in everything and man that little mare will do anything for that little girl! Its adorable, and definitely where Hercules get's his amazing brain!

I have been mulling over gelding him for some time now. I want him to be an all around horse and really don't want to sell him or breed him. He really has no reason to be a gelding, but is a sensible and quiet stallion too....most people don't realize he's a stallion most of the time. But logistics wise (turnout, trailering etc.) I am thinking maybe it would just be easier to geld him? Vet is coming out to check teeth etc on Thursday and he said he would have time if I wanted him to do it then so I guess I have a few days to mull it over.


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 26, 2016)

I had Major gelded but that was because I had no need whatsoever for a stallion and wanted to be able to house him with Clementine. Some day's I wish I hadn't because I've met several of his babies but most of the time I'm glad I did because he and Clementine are best buddies.

Hercules is another situation all together. I guess what I'm getting at is there will be a point that you may be sad that you gelded him. You just need to figure out if, when that time comes, the pros to having him gelded will outweigh that feeling of regret. You can always collect from him before gelding too.... just a thought.... Either way he is a handsome man and with what you've said about his mind and behavior I wouldn't mind having a Hercules myself.


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Sep 27, 2016)

I may regret it in the future, as his dad has very few babies and he is the only baby from his mother, but on the other hand, there are a lot of amazing stallions out there... My husband, of course wants to keep him a stallion not just for obvious reasons but for the possibility of him being worth more as one and/or breeding possibilities.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 27, 2016)

If you are hesitant you can always wait on having him gelded! His "parts" will always be there if you decide to geld in the future, but once they are gone...

If he is good to handle and well bred and you think you might regret it, maybe it's just not the right time?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 28, 2016)

My sister came out to drive with me. We had both had a bad day so I said "come out to drive and we'll let the wind blow through us". She drove Rowdy and I drove Dapper Dan. We had a very nice drive and both felt much better!


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 28, 2016)

I got the ok from the doctor to do activities as tolerated so I took advantage of a beautiful day yesterday and drove Cappy. We worked on walk/halt/walk transitions and he is smoothing out. He is getting his fall fuzzies and his coloring reminds me of a "wooly bear" caterpillar, the fat black and orangey ones that are around in the fall.


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 28, 2016)

So gad to hear you are released from medical house arrest. I hope things continue to go well. I am in love with your Cappy! He just makes you smile. Especially with his winter woolies making him look so fluffy. Clementine is getting wooly as well and since I don't drive much in the winter I just let it all grow. I call her a Yak in the winter. And she grows a full beard. It's amazing.

Can I just say how much I love this thread! I don't have any friends around here who drive and with my father across the country for another year it gets kind of lonely. Without sounding like a total sap I just wanted to say how much fun it is to "get to know" everyone and their horses and hear about drives and life.

@Marsha : Nothing like a good drive to forget a bad day. And how fun to have your sister to drive with!


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 28, 2016)

MajorClem, nothing sappy about it! I feel the same way about this thread. I wish we all lived close to each other so we could meet up some day.


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 28, 2016)

So I debated sharing this pic since I'm one of those people who don't like posting pictures of my family online. However, this was such a "proud mom" moment for me. I already shared about my Sunday drive when my son drove Clem but here's the picture I took. Please note, the left rein is really slack but it's because she turned her head as I took the photo. I made sure he had a good hold of the lines before I stepped out of the cart.

Also, I know its really hard to see good in this photo but how does her breast collar look? You can see it sits right over the top of her shoulder but since I'm used to that straight breast collar this one looks so high to me. With her head turned it looks like it's cutting into her neck and I really should have gotten a pic from the front. If anyone has concerns about the way it's fitting I can take more pics on Friday. This is the size "C" collar so it's the biggest of the little ones.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 28, 2016)

Love those bays!


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Sep 29, 2016)

Love this thread too! Even though I board at a barn that is 1/2 full of mini's and ponies that show, it seems like no one is ever around to bounce ideas off of. Patty is retired and busy enjoying life (as she should be), so I don't often get to ask her opinion on things. I love seeing all the pictures and hearing people's driving stories, even if they are short and sweet.

Now that I am moved I can get out and drive and work my boy more! My goal is to get to either the AMHA world or Ptha World show next year. The competition is deep at AMHA but hopefully if we work hard we might do ok. I have heard politics (like at any other breed horse show) can affect some things, especially if you aren't with a big trainer, but I have shown my whole life (AQHA/APHA and NRHA) without a big trainer and have done fine ignoring the neigh-sayers.

Today is the day, I think I am going to geld him. He is an amazing boy but I think for an all-around horse, it will be easier to have a gelding. He is proving to be quite talented in the Obstacle work, as well as hunter so I think he is a great candidate for the all-around.


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 29, 2016)

Strangeaddiction said:


> Today is the day, I think I am going to geld him. He is an amazing boy but I think for an all-around horse, it will be easier to have a gelding. He is proving to be quite talented in the Obstacle work, as well as hunter so I think he is a great candidate for the all-around.


Good for you for making the decision that will work best for you. There are a few things that are certainly made more simple by having a gelding rather than a stallion.



Strangeaddiction said:


> Now that I am moved I can get out and drive and work my boy more! My goal is to get to either the AMHA world or Ptha World show next year. The competition is deep at AMHA but hopefully if we work hard we might do ok. I have heard politics (like at any other breed horse show) can affect some things, especially if you aren't with a big trainer, but I have shown my whole life (AQHA/APHA and NRHA) without a big trainer and have done fine ignoring the neigh-sayers.


Politics seem to be an issue you run into no matter what you are showing or where you are showing. We've run into it running bird dogs in field trials for crying out loud. But does it ever stop us? Nope. It will just make it that much better when you place well at a show. Having something to work towards like AMHA or Worlds will be a really fun challenge.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 29, 2016)

Strangeaddiction, how did the gelding go? Hope he is on his way to an uneventful recovery.

Don't worry about the politics, just go and have fun!


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Sep 30, 2016)

It went great! Super easy, he is sore today though. While he was down the vet was able to get hes pesky wolf tooth that no other vet has been able to get out, so unfortunately the poor guy got it from both ends yesterday


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 30, 2016)

Glad they checked for the wolf teeth. Whew! It's over. Decision made. Now you can both move on.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 1, 2016)

Well my new harness came and it does not fit either mini. Since it was custom, I'm stuck with it. I hope to consign it.

Raining here today! And that's a good thing. But no driving this weekend.

My new paddock is half done. It will be finished monday. The guys setting the posts ran in to ledge, so it's taking forever. But it will be worth it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 1, 2016)

Cayuse said:


> Well my new harness came and it does not fit either mini. Since it was custom, I'm stuck with it. I hope to consign it.
> 
> Raining here today! And that's a good thing. But no driving this weekend.
> 
> My new paddock is half done. It will be finished monday. The guys setting the posts ran in to ledge, so it's taking forever. But it will be worth it.


Well, darn!! Surely there are some adjustments to be made on it? Too big? Too small? That is a severe disappointment.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 1, 2016)

Marsha, I was bummed! The headstall is too big. If I adjust the blinkers so they are at the proper level, the bit is too low with no room to adjust up. If I fix it so the bit is hanging correctly, the way I have to adjust it puts the blinkers a little too high and really jams the browband into the ears. And this is on both minis. I gave them the measurements and double checked twice. :-( It's a custom order so I'm stuck.

The rest of the harness fits ok, so I could get a different bridle, but it won't match. I dunno. The bridle is just weird, or maybe my minis heads are peculiarly shaped, lol!

It did not come with the holdbacks either, I guess I was supposed to order those seperately. My mom said I should just order a biothane bridle somewhere and swap out the browbands so it sorta matches. I've got myself confused!


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 1, 2016)

Cayuse said:


> Well my new harness came and it does not fit either mini. Since it was custom, I'm stuck with it. I hope to consign it.
> 
> Raining here today! And that's a good thing. But no driving this weekend.
> 
> My new paddock is half done. It will be finished monday. The guys setting the posts ran in to ledge, so it's taking forever. But it will be worth it.


Gah!!! How frustrating! Bridles are hard sometimes especially for minis it would seem. Do you have anyone in your area that could maybe help you fix the bridle? Did you measure the bridle against the measurements you gave the harness maker to be sure it was made to your measurements? That would be one of my first moves.

Nothing worse than getting all excited for new tack then it doesn't fit. I've gone through it with several different things. Back band, tugs, bridle... You'll get it sorted out


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 1, 2016)

I think you should contact the company/individual and see if they/he will work with you on the bridle. The bridle is so important. Take pictures of the bridle on the horse and ask for suggestions on fit.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 2, 2016)

I did send them an message last night and they requested pictures, which I sent. But unless they want to replace the entire bridle, I think I'm stuck. I tried it on again today and lowered the blinkers from the buckle at the poll, but I still have to have it so it is on the tightest hole at the bit end and up high at top (ear squishingly high) and it is still too big. And that is on Cappy who has the "fatter" head.

Maybe shorter cheek peices might work, we'll see. My husband has been very patient in helping with all the adjustments, poor guy! Glad he likes horses.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 3, 2016)

I went with my sister yesterday to look at a driving horse (she lost hers this summer to collapsed esophagus). She brought home a very nice little horse from Wilma Bouska of Teacup Stables. His barn name is Fred, but I can't remember his registered name. He was trained by Pat Elder. My sister brought him out today to drive in our rural area. Took us about an hour to get his harness adjusted down from her other horse. Still need to tweak the headstall. And I am thinking the tugs need to be raised a hole--any opinions on that? She ground drove him first around cones and various obstacles, then we hitched up and went out on the road for about 1 1/2 miles. He saw some strange things, but reacted sensibly and has a beautiful working trot.

I was sort of embarrassed about Rowdy; he seemed like such a hairy oaf next to that polished Fred. Fred had been to Nationals and still had his show look.


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 3, 2016)

You could try the tug loops one higher and see how the seat of the cart looks. It looks level to me right now...

Nice looking horse she's got there. Glad he did well for her. New driving horses are fun!

As for your wooly Rowdy, I'm driving what looks like a tiny ugly yak right now. If you weren't clear across the country we could drive together and you'd think your guy was the most sleek and handsome animal on the planet. I was looking at pics of Clem after she came back from training and being worked every day for a month. She was sleek, slim, and beautiful. Totally different beastie from what she looks like now. Maybe I'll put a trunk and tusks on her and enter her as a baby wooly mammoth for the Halloween Costume contest..... actually.... that's not a bad idea.... I'll post pics!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 3, 2016)

MajorClementine said:


> You could try the tug loops one higher and see how the seat of the cart looks. It looks level to me right now...
> 
> Nice looking horse she's got there. Glad he did well for her. New driving horses are fun!
> 
> As for your wooly Rowdy, I'm driving what looks like a tiny ugly yak right now. If you weren't clear across the country we could drive together and you'd think your guy was the most sleek and handsome animal on the planet. I was looking at pics of Clem after she came back from training and being worked every day for a month. She was sleek, slim, and beautiful. Totally different beastie from what she looks like now. Maybe I'll put a trunk and tusks on her and enter her as a baby wooly mammoth for the Halloween Costume contest..... actually.... that's not a bad idea.... I'll post pics!!!


Ha! Ha! Looking forward to seeing the miniature wooly mammoth.

In the driving photo, Fred is going slightly uphill, so the shafts look pretty level. Standing on level ground, I thought they needed to go up one hole. Better to tilt a hair uphill, IMO.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 3, 2016)

I am happy for your sister! He looks like a lovely driving mini and I wish her many years of fun with Fred!


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Oct 4, 2016)

You should really contact the company who made the harness...if I get something custom made, it better fit custom made.....no excuses for it not fitting. Even if you just order a harness online not custom made, you usually can return it if it doesn't fit.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 4, 2016)

I have contacted them three times and have heard nothing. Well, just that they wanted pictures, which I did send and that's it. And in that one email requesting the pictures she did say she would send the holdbacks which she forgot to include. I do believe it is the harness makers fault and not the way I measured it but I ordered it through someone, not directly from the maker himself and I have no idea who he is. I get the feeling this is going to turn into a real battle and if it does I'll just sell the darn thing.

My other option is to buy another bridle, but it won't match and the entire point of this was to get a harness that matches as mine right now is peiced together. Chimacum Tack has one that would be the closest match.

I'm glad I can vent here, I feel less grumpy now!


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 4, 2016)

If you ordered through a middle man they also need to be the middle man in helping you get the custom fit you ordered. It may take a little bit of a battle but as stated above, if you order a custom harness it needs to fit like a custom harness. 

I am jealous of anyone getting out to drive right now. Our weather has turned really nasty and cold and I'm a wimp. I grew up in the desert so these cold mountain temps keep me locked inside with a book and a cup of tea. I have decided, however, to keep a log book of my hours and miles. I was inspired by my husbands flight hours log book. I want to put down date, time driving, distance, type of drive (trail, cones, etc), and which vehicle. I think it will motivate me to drive more so I can add another entry to my driving log. I'm a visual person and love lists


----------



## jeanniecogan (Oct 5, 2016)

Majorclementine, we were trying to start a group, if you look at "ADS hours to Drive".. are you interested?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 5, 2016)

MajorClementine said:


> If you ordered through a middle man they also need to be the middle man in helping you get the custom fit you ordered. It may take a little bit of a battle but as stated above, if you order a custom harness it needs to fit like a custom harness.
> 
> I am jealous of anyone getting out to drive right now. Our weather has turned really nasty and cold and I'm a wimp. I grew up in the desert so these cold mountain temps keep me locked inside with a book and a cup of tea. I have decided, however, to keep a log book of my hours and miles. I was inspired by my husbands flight hours log book. I want to put down date, time driving, distance, type of drive (trail, cones, etc), and which vehicle. I think it will motivate me to drive more so I can add another entry to my driving log. I'm a visual person and love lists


I wish I were more into journaling. I even have a calendar in my tack barn so it would be easy to write down everything. Perhaps it is the same gene that keeps me from the discipline of doing cones!

Our weather is perfect now for driving. It's also good for hiking and biking and gardening! Unfortunately the days are getting SHORTER--not enough time to do everything.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 5, 2016)

The days ARE so much shorter. I find myself wanting to go to bed so early! I have been lunging the minis but no driving. I'm having Cappy do trotting poles to strengthen his hindquarters and it's helping. We had a new paddock fence installed and the guys worked until sun down so I could not drive or I would be in their way. The fence is nice though and we really needed to get it done so I did not mind missing a few drives. I was going to go to a clinic at the end of the month but I've decided to wait until next year. Not fair to the boys to take them when I have not really driven in a month. Hope to get out and drive this weekend if hurricane Matthew goes out to sea.

Marsha, how is Dapper Dan's bite doing?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 5, 2016)

Cayuse said:


> The days ARE so much shorter. I find myself wanting to go to bed so early! I have been lunging the minis but no driving. I'm having Cappy do trotting poles to strengthen his hindquarters and it's helping. We had a new paddock fence installed and the guys worked until sun down so I could not drive or I would be in their way. The fence is nice though and we really needed to get it done so I did not mind missing a few drives. I was going to go to a clinic at the end of the month but I've decided to wait until next year. Not fair to the boys to take them when I have not really driven in a month. Hope to get out and drive this weekend if hurricane Matthew goes out to sea.
> 
> Marsha, how is Dapper Dan's bite doing?


The neosporin with pain relief helped a lot, I think. It reduced the itch so he stopped rubbing it. I also kept the fly sheet on him and he couldn't rub. You can still see the area but it is hairing over well. I did notice that the breast strap hook of the sulky harness laid on that area. I will need to pad it somehow if we go out again.


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 6, 2016)

jeanniecogan said:


> Majorclementine, we were trying to start a group, if you look at "ADS hours to Drive".. are you interested?


I did see this thread and I'm very interested. In fact, I would volunteered to keep track of hours except I have no idea how to use a spreadsheet. I guess I could learn....

If it would ever warm up around here I could get back to driving....


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 7, 2016)

I drove Cappy today and worked on being a little more straight, or a better way of putting it would be "a little less crooked." He's a crooked little man, but trying very hard to learn to straighten up. Going very slow still as he is out of shape. His halts are a little better, more together and less lurchy.

Still no news on the harness and no holdbacks in the mail. I am trying to do what everyone suggested (contact them and have them make it right) but they will not respond.

MajorClem, you need to get some long underwear! I do hope that you get some warmer days so that you can get back out there before winter!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 7, 2016)

Took Rowdy out today. He passed by two fields of cows alright. Then a dog came up out of the tall grass by the road and he bolted up over the road grader edge, through a steep ditch, and into rough pasture. If I had been in the cart I would probably have been tossed out, but I was in the sulky and managed to ride it out. He is 100% calm with dogs so this is weird. BUT this morning a wild ram trotted through our yard-- from the pasture, down the driveway and out the gate onto the road. Several years ago someone released some exotic African sheep-type creatures in the area. I think this must have been one of them. He was about the size of my horses with great curled horns. We've never seen them on our side of the mountain before, though. I am wondering what all creatures are out and about in the pasture and Rowdy is naturally keeping his eye out for predators.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 7, 2016)

Well that sounded hair raising. Are you both OK? I bet he did think the dog was a sheep. I wonder if the wild

ram has been aggressive to your horses at all and that made him extra reactive.

Poor Rowdy.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Oct 8, 2016)

MajorClementine said:


> I did see this thread and I'm very interested. In fact, I would volunteered to keep track of hours except I have no idea how to use a spreadsheet. I guess I could learn....
> 
> If it would ever warm up around here I could get back to driving....


i will revive that thread and bring it up here. we can talk about it with anyone else that is interested.


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 10, 2016)

Long underwear, heated gloves, mad bomber fur hat, battery powered socks.... I'll need all of that to drive once winter sets in. I'm a cold weather wimp.

Today was beautiful so the whole family went out. Hubby drove the foxtrotter and son and I drove Clementine. We did 4 miles then I got out again while my son did cones. He did tight figure eights and I was so proud of him and Clem.

4.5 miles in one hour. We are quicker when we have to keep up with the trotter


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 10, 2016)

Sounds like a perfect drive!


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 10, 2016)

Today Cappy trotted.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 10, 2016)

I took Rowdy to my trainer friend's today. Told her what had been going on, and I have some things to work on. First of all, we are going back to ground driving. We will ground drive the route that had the startles. A little mental exercise also for me: visualizing the cows as benign and even prey creatures. Theoretically, this will project to Rowdy my leadership about the cows. Did I explain that to make sense?? Second, my husband is going to shred a large grass area for us to work on circles. Instead of cones, I need to work him in circles until he is straight. Circle size does not matter, direction does not matter. Just getting straight in the turns. He turns his head in the turn as an evasion, so we are going to just work on being straight.

He is always so much better after she works him. I know it is her confident leadership and he responds to it. I get a little annoyed driving with her as she is always a teacher--sometimes I just want to go and enjoy myself. But today, I needed training reminders, such as going straight; I don't know why I forgot that essential lately.

She reminded me that this is rutting season and that the feral ram that came through the yard could possibly have been harassing the horses in the pasture. We discussed which was safer: horses in the corral at night, or out in the pasture where they could escape a threat if necessary. As my farrier said: whatever you do will be wrong.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 11, 2016)

Cayuse said:


> Today Cappy trotted.


What a good boy! How are you feeling??


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 11, 2016)

The wild sheep that was on our property is called an Auodad. My horses have settled down and we haven't seen the ram again. Hopefully he went back over the mountain.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 13, 2016)

Marsha Cassada said:


> What a good boy! How are you feeling??


I am feeling really good! Thank you for asking. The odd thing is I am a little down in the dumps but I think I'll snap out of it. The horses make me happy.

Cappy was so good the other day when he trotted. We did not go far, but enough to feel that he is much different than Peanut. He has a much longer stride where Peanut is more "up and down" in his action. Two completely different types of mini. Like your Rowdy, he needs to work on the straightness.

I cleaned my harness today and found a spot that needs repair, the stitching is loose in a spot where the shaft carrier is stitched to the saddle. So I have to find someone to do that. Or maybe hubby can do it with an awl. He's pretty handy.

Happy to hear the Ram left. Hope he found greener pastures and is gone for good!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 13, 2016)

Cayuse said:


> I am feeling really good! Thank you for asking. The odd thing is I am a little down in the dumps but I think I'll snap out of it. The horses make me happy.
> 
> Cappy was so good the other day when he trotted. We did not go far, but enough to feel that he is much different than Peanut. He has a much longer stride where Peanut is more "up and down" in his action. Two completely different types of mini. Like your Rowdy, he needs to work on the straightness.
> 
> ...


Being down in the dumps could be left over from the anesthetic. It frequently affects people that way. Or, just the realization of being mortal...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 14, 2016)

My first chance to ground drive Rowdy. He was totally a basket case at first. I can hardly believe we are going backwards. No cows were out but a covey of quail burst out at the first and he tried to bolt. He wouldn't back; kept twirling around. shheeesh. But two more coveys burst out later and he didn't bat an ear. He was circling better about half way, keeping nice and straight, and backing up a few steps nicely.We went past the dog place and they all came out barking and he didn't care. Our route was 2 miles. After I put him up I got Dapper Dan to groom and he had crusted blood on his ear; he had torn a V notch in the tip of his ear somehow. How do they do it?? I thought of calling the vet for stitches, but decided that was just going to be one of his manly scars.

I will ground drive one more time, reversing the route, then plan to spend one whole driving session doing nothing but circles with the cart.

Then I went out later and somehow two hens had been trapped in my little barn. You know what chickens do when they are confined in a building for several hours...

I've been using an open bridle with a side check. I decided to put the blinders and overcheck back on before we go out again and see if that makes a difference pro or con. I got a little discouraged today.

The good news is, Rowdy is picking up his bowing trick pretty well now.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 15, 2016)

It must be the phase of the moon Marsha. I had a super drive with Cappy yesterday and today was a comedy of errors.

First he bolted. I knew he would try it at some point as he has done it ground driving and it's been very cool and crisp, that kind of weather that makes them feisty. He came right back down to a halt and then we regrouped and trotted of smartly. Then he starts bobbing like he is lame. So I get out check his feet and harness and find that I somehow trapped the trace in the holdback on the side he is bobbing. After I fixed it, he was much improved but still a little funky moving. I hope it is just because he could not move his shoulder properly with the trace pulling back. Or that he is just stiff from mt asking a little more of him. He ran around his paddock afterwards and looked fine. But I worry.

I got a little discouraged too, but it is good to come here and commiserate with people who understand.

Rowdy will be ok. I bet the blinders will help him focus. Sometimes a step backwards is followed by a huge step forward.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 16, 2016)

Finished our second 2 mile ground drive, reversing the route. Overcheck and blinders. Rowdy did very well. Some good, straight turns and controlled backing. Both areas of cows were empty as they had all been moved to other pastures. We did get the usual dogs and coveys of quail.

Husband shredded a large area in the pasture very short and filled some low spots with dirt to try and make me a smooth place to practice my circles. Hopefully will begin those tomorrow.

I don't really like the overcheck, but, like most tools, there is a time and place for it. I'm going to keep it on for a while and see if it helps us work through this.


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 16, 2016)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I don't really like the overcheck, but, like most tools, there is a time and place for it. I'm going to keep it on for a while and see if it helps us work through this.


Clementine was trained with an overcheck and I've tried driving her without it. She dives for anything she can eat without it. I do have it as loose as it will go so it's not jerking the bit with normal head movement. It just keeps her from dropping her head down to the ground to snack.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 16, 2016)

The friend who is helping me with training recommends the overcheck because she says it helps the horse keep his body straighter. Bit-to-crupper stay more lined up and the horse learns where his movement parameters are and what his body feels like when it is straight.

Rowdy has never learned to be a snatcher so it is not a problem for him.

But Dapper Dan!!! He's embarrassing. I put the overcheck on him after he had practically never worn one because he suddenly became the worst snatcher on the planet. Now he can discipline himself instead of me yanking and smacking.

Pros and cons in both camps. I just try things and see what works with each horse.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 16, 2016)

Both of mine are confirmed "snatchers" and it's a lost cause without the overcheck. Cappy is the worse (worst?)

with his snout always hoovering for grass.

I ground drove him today, he seems sound and was actually pretty flexible so hopefully yesterday was just a bump in the road. I have to start working with Peanut again, he is getting ignored while I try to get as much time in with Cap before the winter.

Can I ask everyone how they hold there lines? I went back to the old way I was doing it before I took lessons this summer and they just seem happier that way. I hold the lines so they cross my palm with my thumb on top and I seem to have more feeling for their mouth that way. When I took lessons she had me hold them like I was riding with the rein coming from under, up over the top. Like using a snaffle if you were riding. It seems really awkward. It shouldn't because I used to ride, but it feels like I take too much hold that way. It feels heavy.

MajorClem did you get a drive in this weekend?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 17, 2016)

Did circles in the pasture today. He was stiff at first, got better, then went into his tantrum mode. We worked through that and finished on some decent circles. Definitely going to be doing this more before going back onto the road. Did get a mesquite thorn in my cart tire; pulled it out and green slime and air. Hopefully the slime will heal the puncture. Otherwise I'll need a new tube before we go again. A hazard of driving in a pasture. He definitely worked up a sweat today. He wouldn't have have to work so hard, however, if he had just done what I asked instead of trying to get his own way. He does have tantrums, but there isn't a mean bone in his body. So we can work through this.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 17, 2016)

Here is the pasture where I'm doing circles. It is just a fenced off area that we call The Little Pasture. I think it is just the right size for our circles. The trees are mesquites.

My reins come up from the bottom of my hand between the little and ring fingers, then up and out between thumb and index fingers. This seems to give me good control. I can slide the reins and also it is easy to give my "wiggle" cues with the middle,ring, and little fingers.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 17, 2016)

Beautiful place! The mountain in the distance is lovely. I wish I had room like that, where I live used to be all farmland but now it has built up and it is fancy houses all around. At least the lots have to be two acres. I miss my old town though.

Rowdy sounds like he is having the equine equivilant of the "terrible twos" with his tantrums. He's testing authority.


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 18, 2016)

Cayuse said:


> Can I ask everyone how they hold there lines? I went back to the old way I was doing it before I took lessons this summer and they just seem happier that way. I hold the lines so they cross my palm with my thumb on top and I seem to have more feeling for their mouth that way. When I took lessons she had me hold them like I was riding with the rein coming from under, up over the top. Like using a snaffle if you were riding. It seems really awkward. It shouldn't because I used to ride, but it feels like I take too much hold that way. It feels heavy.
> 
> MajorClem did you get a drive in this weekend?


I usually hold the lines under coming up my palm with thumbs on top. I use my pinkie fingers to manipulate the lines to signal turns, stop, etc. However, with arthritis in my thumb joints I switch it up on long drives and do lines over the top with my thumb pointing more forward.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 23, 2016)

Well, we did a few circles today and I thought "maybe we've done enough circles; I will try him out on the road". We got about 1/2 mile and he started to get squirrely, so we headed back home and back into the pasture for circles. My husband watched us for a while. He said "I notice he turns his head but keeps going straight". He wondered if we were doing that on purpose! So, we will stick with circles a while longer. He has a straight turn once in a while, but it's not consistent. I am wondering if he has not figured out how to move his back legs yet? He is sidepassing pretty well and pivoting well in halter. I cannot tell he is going different with the overcheck as opposed to the side check.

The good news is, he is standing really nicely now for harnessing. I leave him standing untied while fetching cart, harness, messing around. So we are moving forward. He may be one of those horses that take a while to "get" something, but then they have it solid. We'll see...


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 25, 2016)

Marsha, Is he having a hard time with the shafts maybe? Not wanting to turn because they are touching him when he does turn or something like that? When you said "he turns his head but his body goes straight" I thought maybe he felt as though he could not turn his body for some reason. It's just a thought I had while I'm sitting here battling insomnia!


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 27, 2016)

My holdbacks for the harness arrived and I put the harness out on consignment to sell so that chapter is thankfully closed!

I was advised last week by the doctor that I can't drive the minis for a year because of the meds (bloodthinner) I am on. Evidently it's considered a high risk activity according to the doctor. I was not going to post anything about it but decided since I enjoyed this thread so much I just did not want to "disappear" without explanation.

Hope everyone has some good drives before winter comes!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 28, 2016)

Cayuse said:


> My holdbacks for the harness arrived and I put the harness out on consignment to sell so that chapter is thankfully closed!
> 
> I was advised last week by the doctor that I can't drive the minis for a year because of the meds (bloodthinner) I am on. Evidently it's considered a high risk activity according to the doctor. I was not going to post anything about it but decided since I enjoyed this thread so much I just did not want to "disappear" without explanation.
> 
> Hope everyone has some good drives before winter comes!


Oh dear! What does the dr consider to be the most dangerous part of driving? Are you likely to feel light headed? Is he concerned about a possible wreck since your surgery? Does he consider the harnessing part too strenuous?

I will miss your opinions and input.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 28, 2016)

Took Rowdy out this morning. He is standing reliably for harnessing now. We also did our side passing and a couple of other ground maneuvers first. Then we did our circles for a while. Then I took him out on the road. We practiced going from side to side at walk and trot. Transitions. Backing. Though his resistance to rein pressure is still there, I feel he is improving and getting straighter. I do not think it is the shafts, as he would prefer pivoting to doing a wide, controlled turn. I think he has not figured out how to get his hind end under himself yet--when I cue the hind leg in a turn it is obvious. In a pivot he just crosses over the front feet and that drags his hind around, instead of his front steering and his hind propelling. We will keep working with wide circles and avoiding pivots for a while. I think the side passing is helping him to understand his hind is connected to his fore, which -- hopefully-- is connected to the brain.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 28, 2016)

Marsha, the cardiologist was afraid that if I get in a wreck of tossed from the cart and hit my head I could have a brain bleed because of the anti-cogagulant therapy I have to be on for a year. I told him I always wear a helmet but that did not impress him. I have been having some spectacular bruises, so I do see his point. And it's just for one year. It's too bad though because I feel great. I can always do in hand work, I might focus on teaching Peanut to jump so I can take him in those classes next year. He loves to jump. And my husband might drive him a little and see how that goes.

It sounds like Rowdy is making some steps in the right direction, slow and steady wins the race!

When I was teaching my pony showmanship pivots, he would do super with the front end but not even lift his hind feet, he would get them all twisted up. Finally one day it just clicked, but it took a long time.


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 29, 2016)

Marsha, I love the thoroughness of your drive days, always pleasant to read and see how you approach them with your trusty 'lil steeds.

Cayuse, I'm so sorry to hear the remarks from your doctor. It's hard not to want to do something when you're feeling your best, but your attitude is commendable. You're better than me when driving. It never occurred to me to wear a helmet when driving. I grew up wearing helmets (and still do) riding horses... but it didn't transition when I was learning to drive and I'm not entirely sure why. My intentions are to resume driving with a helmet though.

I hooked Magic up earlier this week to see how his mind was with a bit in his mouth when in the cart. Had my Mom walk alongside with a lead in hand to control him if he decided he was going to go bonkers. Which he didn't and I was very proud of him. I was convinced he was an Amish pony at some point, but with the very "mouthy" reaction to the bit, I can't say that with confidence anymore. Which is fine with me!






He did well, but we'll be going back to ground driving now that I seemed to have found the extent of his knowledge with driving. He throws his head back when he gets confused and tries to turn in the shafts, but doesn't overreact. He does his best to look back at me with the face of "What the heck, lady?" So we'll go back to false shafts and ground driving and hopefully supple up his mouth, which is fairly hard at the present time. However, even when leading him he's strong so either he's just purely inexperienced or someone hauled the crap out of his face. He must have been driven at some point or just has a general easy going demeanor. The blinders didn't phase him nor did asking him to walk out when he couldn't see my Mom to walk alongside him. When he did catch glimpses of her he did try and follow 

His mane is growing out quite quickly and he's becoming a shiny boy! So finding his knowledge peak in driving was a pleasant experience and ended on a lovely note. He's so full of spirit it's a wonderful sight. At least until he starts being rebellious, right?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 29, 2016)

I think some horses just don't have a soft mouth. Either they cannot process the pressure command or they just want to do their own thing, I don't know. Magic is indeed getting shiny! And it's fun to find out what they know. He sounds like such a good boy!


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 29, 2016)

I am so happy that Magic is doing well. Perhaps he has driving experience and is just rusty. Nervousness can make them mouthy with the bit, maybe he just needs to settle into his job. Cappy was like that, I think he knows how to drive, but not the finer points of it. It is so hard to asess their knowledge sometimes!

I'm going to jump up on my soapbox and say that I hope everyone wears a helmet when they drive. Ok, now I'll jump back off and I won't say anymore, lol. I don't want to lecture!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 30, 2016)

I purchased my sulky and harness about 15 years ago from a couple who used to be in the miniature horse racing industry in Florida. The sulky is a Jerald. Recently, the widow gave me some photos of their main horse and he is hitched to my sulky. It's labeled Warrior, but I haven't had a chance yet to ask her what the horse's full name is. I think this must be from the 70's or 80's--look at the guy's hair style. I see the thimbles are not in use, so not sure if they were removed for the racing or if this photo is just a promotional set-up. I'm not sure what the widow remembers, as her husband was the horseman. But it was fun to see my sulky in the old photo. And it's amazing how technologically advanced sulkies are now, with new fabricating materials!


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 30, 2016)

I've been keeping up with reading this thread but haven't posted because I've been so busy having fun. I spent the week in Nauvoo, Illinois driving draft teams with my dad. Talk about a change. Going from the tiny guy who I can reach over to do up buckles on the other side to horses that need two people standing on railroad ties just to get their big heavy harnesses on. Such amazing animals though! And those feet.....

I also got the opportunity to drive Oxen. Now I'm pretty sure training oxen are in my future. It's a couple of years down the road for sure but they are some amazingly cool animals!

Glad to see so many on here still getting out and driving as the weather starts to turn. I've promised myself I'm getting out the sleigh runners for my cart this winter. Anyone else use sleighs or sleds with their minis in the winter? I also wondered about just hitching her to a disk sled for the kids... like a drag...


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 30, 2016)

My big pony used to pull me on a plastic toboggan a few winters back. I also used him to haul the manure tubs to the pile when we had so much snow that hubby could not get the wheelbarrows up there. I bought a cheap nylon harness and it worked well, no worries about getting it ruined in the snow.

I could not figure out a way to keep the toboggan from riding up his heesl, so I used my feet as brakes (and wore a helmet ) We had a blast. Probably not the safest thing to do,lol!

MajorClem what is the harness part and how is it placed on a draft harness so it holds the cart back when shafts are not used? Hames?

My harness bridle is getting fitted to Cappy next week, they sent me a message yesterday that they will be able to fit it or exchange it, so I brought it home from consignment. I'm at a loss as to what to do with it. Keep it I guess, if it fits, and wait out the year.


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 30, 2016)

They use quarter straps. They go from the breeching, up under the belly and cross then forward between the front legs to the front of the team pole. So as the team pole between the two horses moves forward as the cart runs up it engages the breeching.

The hames are the metal sides (sometimes with the chrome or brass balls on top) that go over the leather neck collar. They are what the traces connect to.

I'm so glad they are making the bridle right with you. I know it's been a huge pain on your end but hopefully it will be worth it.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 31, 2016)

Thank you for explaining the quarter straps. I have never used or even examined that kind of harness before so I was clueless. I did spend one afternoon with a man who ran hay rides and he let me drive his team of draft horses the whole afternoon. It was one of the most fun things I have ever done. I learned alot from him, he was very generous with his knowledge.

I know nothing about oxen! Do you have a picture of you and the oxen?


----------



## jventresca (Nov 1, 2016)

I'd be willing to bet Magic's mouth isn't hard, just uneducated. I think you'll find that he gets better and better as you long line him. Sometimes it's hard to remember not to pull too hard on the bit but to ask and give, then ask again. A trainer can make a horse have a hard mouth by taking a hold and not giving.

When you talk about Magic trying to turn to look at you while hitched, that sounds like he's a good quiet boy that has never been driven. He may be trying to do what you're asking but doesn't quite understand. I look forward to hearing more of your adventures with Magic as he comes along.


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 1, 2016)

I knew very little about team harnessing until this last week. I had the same question about the breeching so I'm happy to pass on the info.

This first pic is of my 6 year old son leading a 2000lb ox, named Ike, like a giant puppy dog (son weighs about 45lbs)




This pic Duke and Dan. They are Red Devons. My son got to ride up on Duke's neck for a while.




These are the first oxen I've ever met. You drive oxen with voice commands. "Come up"= start moving, "Gee" = right, "Haw" = Left, "Whoa". So from the hitching rail if you wanted them to start moving you'd say "Duke, Dan! Come up Haw (or Gee) to get them moving and turning away from the rail. It's kind of an amazing thing to see 4000lbs of beef move because of one or two words.

I also didn't realize that a good team of oxen drops their heads to push into the big beam of the yoke with their neck and shoulder muscles. They tip that yoke forward and push against it. I thought that was really cool.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 1, 2016)

I would not want to lock horns with those guys!

Thank you for posting the pictures. Your son is much braver than I would ever be!

I have heard Gee and Haw before but always get them mixed up and never know which is left or right. The same with port and starboard, too. Can't keep them straight.

The oxen are handsome, the black and white one especially. Are they your dads?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 2, 2016)

Is there a tradition why they leave them with horns?


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 2, 2016)

Horned breeds are preferred if you are using a traditional neck yoke so the yoke doesn't slide off. You can use head yokes and a few other style riggings but the neck yoke is the most simple, straightforward, and easy to use.

The balls are kept on the tips to prevent any accidents to the other oxen. And when you are working with them you just have to keep your whits about you because if he turns his head you might get knocked pretty good with a horn. They aren't aggressive with them but they aren't really careful with them.

They are not my dad's oxen. They are owned by the historical town of Nauvoo, IL. Dad is just driving them for tourists. However, I feel that he and I are going to need to train a pair when he gets back. They are just too cool.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 3, 2016)

Reminds of reading Ingall's Farmer Boy, how Almanzo trained his little oxen.

I am still doing circles with Rowdy. I felt like he was a little better yesterday.

I took Dapper Dan to the Halloween event on Saturday for petting. I had planned to take Rowdy, so he could have the exposure, but decided to take DD instead, as I was not in the mood for a training session. Dont' know if it was the bath, the wind, the stuff I made him wear, or general cussedness, but he was not a pleasant companion. He had his ears back the whole time, wouldn't do his tricks, and wouldn't let the children lead him. Then I got trapped in the parking lots with my trailer and had to have help getting out and had to drive home in the dark. I was a basket case. The only time he was nice was when he visited two old folks sitting in their car. He put his head in the window and rested his chin on her arm. She petted him and he was very sweet. He seems to like old folks. I guess I am not old enough yet...

One thing that happened that took me by surprise and gave me a scare, was a silly mother encouraging her young child to stick her face on Dapper Dan's nose for a kiss. Sheesh! My great niece has a scar on her cheek from being bitten by a horse as a child. Luckily, Dapper Dan just stood there, but as ornery as he was feeling that night it was pretty scary for me. People are scared to death to walk BEHIND a horse, but will stick their fingers and faces up to a horse's mouth. And I have frequently found that if I try to educate parents about the proper approach to strange animals, they get bent out of shape and mad. I think they are used to stuffed animal toys, or cartoon animals; they have no clue about real animals.

That was my last petting foray for a long time. Used to enjoy it, but not any more--too stressful.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 3, 2016)

I think people have changed over the years. I used to let people pat my guys and maybe give them a treat back in the day,but Like you, I have found that recently any education concerning the animals is met with defensiveness. I used to try and take a positive attitude at the shows when parents would come up and ask if their child could pat and I would explain to them how to "pat nicely" and "watch fingers" but after being snarked at and even having one kid take a "running jump" to try an hop on the pony, I just tell them "No, they can't pat the pony". My large pony is a sweetie pie and loves the attention, but I don't trust people. It's sad but better safe than sorry.

Unfortunately I'm labled a "meanie" no matter which stand I take.

I'm sorry that the Halloween outing stressful. Do you take DapperDan to elderly places like retirement homes? I think I read somwhere that you did. That's usually can be a fun day.

I know this isn't about driving, I'm sorry!


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 3, 2016)

Is anyone planning on driving in parades this Holiday Season?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 3, 2016)

Cayuse said:


> I think people have changed over the years. I used to let people pat my guys and maybe give them a treat back in the day,but Like you, I have found that recently any education concerning the animals is met with defensiveness. I used to try and take a positive attitude at the shows when parents would come up and ask if their child could pat and I would explain to them how to "pat nicely" and "watch fingers" but after being snarked at and even having one kid take a "running jump" to try an hop on the pony, I just tell them "No, they can't pat the pony". My large pony is a sweetie pie and loves the attention, but I don't trust people. It's sad but better safe than sorry.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm labled a "meanie" no matter which stand I take.
> 
> ...


I have never left my horses unattended at child events. Some people put their horses in a pen and go off. I don't trust children. They are too hyper and too ignorant and improperly supervised. A class of 25 children coming through a Fair and they are so excited! I wasn't so much worrying about my animal hurting them, as them hurting my horse. I love sharing my horses with them, but I guess I'm getting too cranky.

I have a parade on Dec 11th. Night parade, so I need to check out my lights.


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 3, 2016)

Parade season is over for us around here.

Sounds like a rough day with Dapper Dan. When it gets windy around here it seems to put all of the horses in a mood. I too amazed at the things parents encourage their kids to do around horses. Blows. My. Mind.

Wish I could have driven yesterday and today. Perfect fall weather. Not a cloud in the sky or a breath of wind. Just a crisp day with plenty of sunshine to warm your face. Hoping tomorrow will be more of the same since I have the day off. I haven't driven the sulky with the new comfyfit breast collar and custom shorter traces.


----------



## jventresca (Nov 4, 2016)

We've had a run of nicer weather so I've been able to drive my pair. Steel, the grey, has been driving a long time. Flash, the black, is new to me, replacing Socks, who passed away. They seem to be going well together. We're still working on basics.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 5, 2016)

Beautiful horses!


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 5, 2016)

What a pretty team you have! Who is the maker of your wagonette?

Stupid stomach flu keeping me from driving this weekend.....


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 6, 2016)

Took Dapper Dan out yesterday instead of Rowdy. So nice to go for a drive and not have to think "train" all the time. I saw a nice clump of brown eye susans growing in the ditch and plan to go back in the winter and get part of the clump for my yard. One sees a lot more at the gentle pace of a miniature horse than at the speed of a car. Also noticed a sulky or jog cart in the shed of my neighbor--something new! I will have to investigate that!


----------



## Squeaks (Nov 7, 2016)

What a lovely team! I'm day dreaming about those days that'll hopefully come with Coal and Magic.

Tried to take three mini's out today (Sierra, Coal and Magic) However, Coal and Sierra's fiery hate for Magic was a bit challenging to keep in check and it forced me to leave Magic home. I'm sure he wasn't complaining...

Hauled them to where I board the big horses and had some fun going around and around  Sierra got her booty worked when she threw a tantrum wanting to follow Coal at a brisk trot. Therefore, we trotted. Lots. Even when she wanted to stop we kept going. Sobered her up relatively quickly on about the 10th lap around the ring (It's a relatively small ring). My Mom drove Coal for most of the time and then let me take the reins over and do some serpentine's and such. My Mom isn't thrilled about riding so it's quite refreshing she has an interest in driving.

Coal was a rockstar of course despite my Sheltie being quite an annoying little brat today (She will be staying home from hereon). She didn't do anything naughty, she just kept trying to "chase" Coal while in harness. He kept his composure and ignored her as did Sierra.












I found a Gypsy Cob in Tennessee I have the eyes for... He'd make a lovely driver (giggle)


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 7, 2016)

Looking good!


----------



## jventresca (Nov 8, 2016)

The carriage in the pair pictures is a Hardwick Tadpole. I started out with a Glinkowski wagonette which weighed about 240 lbs. I'm always trying to make things easier for the boys so, when I got a small inheritance from my aunt I ordered the Tadpole from Russ Hardwick in Florida. It weighs 185 lbs. It also cost about twice as much. The horses like it very well. It's not so nice for the humans since the Glinkowski had nice seats and more padding. Some of the padding you see in the photos I added to it. One other thing I realized recently - there's more drag on the Tadpole since the back step is behind the axle.

The Glinkowski had two levels of step behind the driver's seat, one in front of the rear axle and one behind. If the gator stands on the lower step he/she is adding drag to the vehicle. It can be useful going down hills, over "thank you ma'ams", etc. It's like adding weight though. The Tadpole only has one rear step, behind the rear axle.

I'm always reminded that there's so much to learn! The learning can never stop!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 8, 2016)

It is amazing that every vehicle has some pro and con. No "one size fits all". Thanks for sharing what you've learned.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 14, 2016)

Met my sister in town today to drive. I took both horses; I figured if Rowdy was too spooky I would drive Dapper Dan with her instead. She wanted to do some street driving with her new horse. Fred is well trained, but young and needs more experience. So that was our plan. I got Rowdy hooked and did some circles, but he was too spooky to be out with a green horse, so changed over to DD. All the horses and the mule in the pen area were neighing and braying. All seemed antsy and unsettled today. We got out onto the road and were cutting across a grass area and I suggested trotting. Fred went into a bucking mode. My sister fell out of the cart but managed to hang onto a rein. He kept bucking until he got the cart twisted under himself. By then I had gotten to him with DD. I got hold of his head and he settled down. We had to unbuckle practically everything to get him out of the pretzel. Cart, harness, horse, driver all unhurt. Hooked him up again and she continued to drive. He had his back arched for another round but she had him under control. First time for him to act up so he caught her off guard. If she hadn't held onto the rein it could have been quite ugly. It has to be something to do with the moon!


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 15, 2016)

Well that sounded like a rodeo! I am so glad that your sister was not hurt. And I had to chuckle at Fred having his "back arched for another round" even though it's not funny, it's just the picture I got in my head reading of his antics. What the heck set him off? Any idea? Besides feeling "loony" from the moon?

That's a scarey situation, with the cart under him. Your sister was brave to continue after that!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 16, 2016)

As to the bucking incident: I saw the beginning of it and I think if she had whacked him with her whip he would have come out of it. But she won't carry the whip in her hand; it was in the whip holder. No way does one have time to get a whip out of the holder in a lightning situation. I've tried to get her to learn to carry a whip in her hand, but she won't. Once Fred got into his bucking mode, he just kept on. She is my older sister and has had horses a lot longer than I have, so I am reluctant to tell her what to do, though I have more driving experience and training.

Rowdy has tried bucking before and a good smack gets his attention. Just have to be alert for the reaction after the smack!


----------



## Squeaks (Nov 17, 2016)

Yikes!! That sounds like a startling experience! Thankful Misty had her kicking strap on when she went full on bronc with my friend...

Drove Sierra and Magic Man today. Drove Sierra first and had Magic run alongside us in the arena in full harness (exc. bridle) So after Sierra started to tucker out I hooked up Magic. Patient and quiet as I hooked him up and pretty much wasn't phased. So I get read to get in the cart and my friend hands me some bells to put on the saddle (after desensitizing of course). I turn to grab the bells, without reins in hand and next thing I hear is her "Uh, urgh..." and I turn around. Magic is walking away with the cart and Sierra tied to it. He wasn't in a hurry or phased, he just sauntered around the ring for a quarter of it before I got my hands on him. Getting ribbed by my friend for doing that as well 

I'm impressed and very happy with him. He's generally quiet in the shafts and only has moments of "wiggling" where the shafts stop him. We got to do a little trotting (YAY!), but we really need to focus on steering... Which he isn't super savvy on, but honest enough to give it his all.


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 18, 2016)

We've been ringing our straps of bells when we feed for the last month or so. We do this every fall so that they aren't surprised when we start putting the bells on after Halloween. It's probably overkill to do it every year but it's kind of routine now.

Glad some are getting out driving. Now that the weather has turned off cold I have lost the desire. I have arthritis in my thumbs so the colder it gets the more my hands hurt and the harder it is to deal with buckles and snaps. Hubby said he'd hitch up for me on one of the next sunny days though so I won't go the whole season without driving. Otherwise what was the point of all that bell ringing???


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 19, 2016)

Majorclem, I thought of you the other day. I was at Agway and they had mini sets of bells and bell key chains that looked like harness bells. I almost bought one for Peanut. I think I just might. I drove him today. Just at the walk as he is now out of shape, but we had a nice time. He is happiest with a little job to do. I know I shouldn't do it but I strapped on the helmet really tight and went for it. My husband drove him first to feel him out. He was fine. Then he got vacummed, which he was dubious about but tolerated.

I know what it's like to have the fingers not work in the cold. Buckles and snaps are hard for me, too. It's very frustrating.

I hope you get a couple of warmer days so that you can enjoy the jingle bells.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 19, 2016)

Have a parade coming up in a couple of weeks and I was thinking about the bells. Rowdy hasn't been exposed to bells yet, but I probably won't take him to the parade anyway. I do need to get them out, though, and get him used to them. I've been thinking of how to attach the santa hat to the bridle; the reindeer antlers bit the dust last year and I haven't been in the mood to make another pair.

We had our firsts freeze last night but today is gorgeous. I should be driving, but I'm setting up heated water containers instead.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 19, 2016)

Marsha, I am looking forward to your parade. I hope we get to see pictures. Or a video of it, that would be fun.


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 20, 2016)

cut one ear hole in the santa hat and stick it on the bridle kinda to one side with one ear sticking through. This helps to hold int on. We've got a couple of Santa hats for our riding horses and this is what we did. It worked really well. You've got to post parade pics for all of us to see


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 21, 2016)

Took Rowdy out today. We did our circles first. He is better, but still very resistant in the turns. Went out onto the road for our 2 mile loop. He constantly tries to evade, swiveling from side to side on the road, looking for things to freak about. For him, I think it is all about evasion, not fear. Passed some cows, but we did it at a walk and he made it with some head-bobbing and side-stepping. But if I ask him to move right or left, he resists.

I laid the sleigh bells on him and he was fine with them. We trotted a little and made them jingle good. Ho hum. I wish I could figure out what will set him off--in advance. Obviously, it isn't sleigh bells.

We did some ground work first. He is side passing pretty well now, though not perfectly. He walked on the board, stood on his pedestal. We're still working on bowing--he is getting the hang, but it isn't smooth.


----------



## Squeaks (Nov 22, 2016)

^ I think you've got a right peg on him. Sounds like he hopes it'll get him a break in work. That's awesome about the sleigh bells! I can't wait to get some for our guys... Tricks? Any pictures?! Would love to see!





Had a good... but not so good drive today.

The Good:






Coal was FANTASTIC. I have a video that will come later that includes the gritty details of the bad to come, but it was quite a convenient choice for me to wear not only my helmet for the first time driving, but I had my GoPro on. Just to share the drive... Didn't expect much else. I love this guy more and more, he's so consistent <3.

The Bad:

A trailer was already at the parking lot when I arrived. They'd barely begun to tack their horses up so I thought maybe I could get Coal out and ahead of them before they tacked up. Didn't quite happen as Coal decided he was going to be a wiggle worm hooking up. They didn't need to groom their horses so it was pretty much throw tack on and go. I needed to groom, pick, and rebraid his tail so I just admitted to going after they left. This place is pretty nice and wide for driving carts, at least in the miniature variety. It isn't large, I think I did 1.75 miles and that was because I wanted to help with the bad portion of the drive.

I hoped that I wouldn't run up behind these two horses, I try and avoid surprising large horses since Mini's are so "shocking" to larger horses in general. Thankfully that didn't happen for quite sometime and Coal happily plunked along at a walk, trot and occasional canter. About 15 minutes into the drive I see them ahead of me (coming toward me) so I stop Coal once we get in sight of each other. They're friendly and I got out and held Coal. They were worried I did it as Coal was fearful of other horses. I explained I didn't know how their horses would react.

Unfortunately they didn't react well at all.

They tried to pass us, but couldn't get within 10 feet of us. A side path took them back toward the road so they volunteered to go that way. I thanked them and got back in my cart. Patience is a virtue I don't quite have with Coal and one we are working on as he starts to move once my bum gets in the cart. Next thing I see is the rider attempting to control a semi-bolting horse. Saddle slides to the left, off comes the rider and off goes the horse at a full blown gallop with the saddle slipping around under his belly. Shod all the way around galloping down the park road. At this point I'm slack jaw and I can't believe this just happened. The (later to be known) Mom, is trying to control her mare who is feverish once the other took off. I apologized profusely and asked if there was anything I could do (Although I clearly had done enough). So instead of continuing to upset her horse I ask Coal to move on and the plan was to take him back to the trailer and help try and catch their horse. In a sue happy world, all I could think of was them trying to sue me if something happened to their horse. Left a cold stab in my stomach the whole drive back.

About 5 minutes down the trail said horse gallops up behind us. I get out, tie Coal and try and approach the horse. Not sure at this point what I'll do if I catch him... Coal is trustworthy, but I don't like leaving a hitched mini tied and this horse was clearly rattled. He let me get about 15' away before he flagged his tail and took off the other direction. He's clearly banged himself up with a left front hoof red (he's a paint with stockings so makes it pretty clear) I get back in and resume the drive, not much else I can do.

By the time I get to the trailers they have him. So I wait at a distance until they're back at their rigs before I walk to the trailer. They weren't upset and the injuries appeared superficial. Their vet was already coming today, which makes me feel better, but this was the first time I've had such a profound issue with another horse and the minis. It unsettled me. She gave me her number and asked to "Call her." Apparently she wants to meet again to sensitize her horses.

Edit: I unhooked the cart at the trailer and offered them to bring their horses up to inspect both Coal and the cart. The mare was fine after a little investigation, but the paint gelding was only fine as long as he could see the mini. Coal took a step as they walked away and the gelding nearly spun into my truck freaking out over Coal moving



So she brought him back and tried again. Ended on a good note, but still left me feeling lousy and anxious.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 22, 2016)

when I do parades, I always ask the organizers to put me far away from the big horses. I am not sure if it is the little horse so much as the cart + horse. Put me by the antique tractors, the motorcycles, the fire engines--just don't put me with the riding horses.

What a scary fiasco, Squeaks! Thank goodness you two came through fine.

I think we need a lesson once in a while in how powerful these animals are, even the little ones, and how important training is.

I wonder what the rider of that pinto will do now? Do you know their history? Were they new to each other? Trying him out?

Sounds as though you were using the trail very responsibly; they were the ones with the problem.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 22, 2016)

Squeaks, it's awful to have that feeling (lousy and anxious) continue after something happens like that but understandable. There was alot going on and none of it controllable for a few minutes. It's hard to see a horse running loose and all upset, possibly hurt to boot. But it was not your fault, it sounds like you did everything "right" from the beginning but things just happened.

I'm glad that you had your helmet on


----------



## Squeaks (Nov 23, 2016)

The Mom said the horse had come a long way to how he was acting now. 16 year old, 17.2hh colossal baby apparently. I believe you're right. The mini horse isn't as much of a big deal as the cart combination was. I separated Coal and the cart enough for them to investigate both back at the trailer. Seemed the pinto was genuinely afraid of Coal. I don't know much about the riding pair other than the gelding having "come a long way." The Mom said I didn't owe them even an apology. She said it's a learning experience and thankfully no one was significantly hurt. All I could see as the Dressage saddle slipped under his belly was catching a stirrup iron and oh the realities of "What could happen" it made me darn near ill. I guess if it had been me I would've gotten off the horse and proceeded that way if my horse reacted as strongly as theirs did. Even my unflappable TWH gelding won't get close to the mini and cart if they're pushed. He'll approach on his own terms, but *sigh* Talk about a reality check.

I _really_ appreciate the support as I felt horrible, but tried everything I could to accommodate the larger horses fears for the little guys. I was reluctant to go out yesterday afternoon (I'm in a lull) and about 5 minutes before we ran into each other I realized how happy I was to be back out there enjoying the company of Coal and nature. I'd like to think suggesting for riders to dismount in the future would be the best option. It's rare I run into people, but this park is so darn small it was inevitable. The only difference from what I remember is in the video you can hear me ask Coal to walk out and arguably I should have waited longer, I guess I was anxious as the gelding continued to unravel.

Here's the video if you'd like to watch some of our drive. I believe the fiasco started around the 13:50 mark and a couple minutes later in the clip he ran up on us. Neat little bridge at 24:40. Once the snip finishes processing I'll add tabs to those points.

https://youtu.be/V7hdPGS4esc


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 23, 2016)

I have to say, when we first took my minis down to the barn with the riding horses they didn't like them at all. They were scared to death. Then when I started driving Clementine they thought the cart was evil. Now they are quite used to those things but I have to think if we had met someone on a trail with a mini and a cart a few years ago we would have had some nervous horses.

After watching your video I have just a few comments. I know you said that Coal likes to start off as soon as your butt gets in the seat but that's the one major thing that you could have done differently is to wait until the horses were further down the trail before you started towards them. Once the horses were turned down the other trail you started towards them. The horses could see and hear you coming towards them and now, in their minds, they were being pursued by the really scary tiny thing. As obviously nervous as those horses were I would have waited a full minute or so before continuing on so they had a chance to calm down, reconnect with their riders, and not feel chased. Not trying to criticize at all, just my own humble opinion.

I'm so glad that the people understood that it wasn't your fault and just one of the hazards of riding horses. Also very glad no one was hurt.

All that being said, what a beautiful and fun area you have to drive in. And what a good boy your Coal is. That was a lot of freaking out going on and he was such a good boy!


----------



## Squeaks (Nov 23, 2016)

I completely and utterly agree. I'm upset with myself for not waiting, I know better. I guess I got caught up in all the chaos I wanted just as much away from them as the horses wanted us. I didn't realize until I watched the video that I asked him to move out.

Very proud of Coal and his reactions. Wonder if he's become accustomed to said large horse freak outs


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 23, 2016)

I think Coal did fantastic. Rowdy would have been fine going over the tree branch across the trail, but all those scary stumps and crackling leaves! Not to mention those hideous snaky shadows on the trail!

I think you acted just fine. You didn't have a crystal ball to know that pinto would turn into an idiot.

Gorgeous place to drive!


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 25, 2016)

Chick's Saddlery has jingle bells on sale. 60 inch strap with lotsa bells for $29 and little short 3 bell straps for a couple of dollars if anyone is interested.

I drove Peanut Thursday. We just went for another walk but it was nice. We drove until sundown. It has rained since then so that might be it for the year, weather depending.

Hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving.


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 26, 2016)

Cleaned harness and put in my new harness bag. If anyone else uses harness bags could you post a pic of it opened up with your harness hanging in it? I have never used one before and I got all the pieces in a buckled up but was wondering what order it's typically in.

Dad got a bag for his harness as well. He's got the euro collar and I'm guessing it doesn't go in the bag? Is that correct. Collars don't go in with the harness...?

Supposed to snow for the next 3 days so maybe some sledding next week


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 27, 2016)

I don't store my bridle in the bag, but if I transport it in the bag I use pineapple tidbits can under the headstall to help keep its shape.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 27, 2016)

MajorClem, your snow is going to be our rain midweek. Three days forcasted. It finally stopped drizzling last night so I did get another drive in. Not long but we ventured into a trot and that went well. I can't get over how happy he is when he has something to do. He enjoys working and his entire demeanor is 100% (well, maybe 85% lol) better for days after. You can see him take a deep breath and let it out in a relaxed sigh once he figures out he is getting hitched.

He likes the vacuum ALOT now, I found a brush attachment and he seems to thinks that is very acceptable.

Cappy is getting feisty since it has turned cold. I hope someday I can get him back to work.

I brought home "the harness" from being on consignement as the dealer finally contacted me and said they would fit it or swap the bridle for one that fit. When I returned her email twice to confirm the time she picked, I never heard back. So the harness is back residing in my living room! Good thing it's pretty to look at.


----------



## Squeaks (Nov 27, 2016)

Sledding?? I can't wait  Well, I can, but can't at the same time...

That really sucks about the harness, never fun to get the run around :/ I can totally relate on a horse with such work ethic. Sierra is the same way. Work her several days in a row and she is h-a-p-p-y. She'll come running to you... Give her a couple days off and you can barely catch her.

Took our guys to the same place I had the incident earlier this week. A trailer was there and the lady was pretty friendly. Before we unloaded I warned her we had Mini's and that earlier this week a horse didn't respond well to them. I asked what she'd like us to do and she was very warm about "Oh, just unload them! I'm waiting for someone so that way you guys can get out there before us" I offered to let her mare check them out once we got out of the trailer (Her mare a bit unsure of the little furballs) so we started gearing up when her friend rolled in. By the time we were in the carts she was free lunging her horse in the arena there, which let the mare observe us at her own discretion. I offered to let her drive the mini's when we got back if she wanted to (she was quite knowledgeable, but fascinated with the minis) Told us she'd "Be awhile" before they got out on the trail. I let her know which direction we were headed in the trail and coordinated that so we wouldn't run into each other.

Coal and Sierra were amazing on the trail. Lots of trotting and a small bit of cantering. Coal is like a 'driver' with road rage when he gets behind Sierra. He keeps trying to find ways to squeeze around her and get back out in front. So he got a lesson in "patience" today






The drive itself was about 27 minutes and we DID run into them coming back. We came around the corner to where the arena was and they were just heading out. I got my hubby to stop and they both dismounted and waited patiently to let us by. The horses watched carefully, but seemed unphased. I ended up leaving my information for the woman and thanking her again for being so hospitable.











Hubby and Sierra.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 27, 2016)

good to see the pictures. Glad you had an uneventful outing this time around! How long are the trails? Are there more than one or is it just a continual loop? It looks like someone does upkeep on it.

There is a state park a few miles from here that I have always wanted to go to. The trails are along a river and they welcome riders and drivers. Hopefully next year I can do more.

My husband has been thinking about driving Cappy, but I think he may be too big. Does anyone remember the way to calculate how much they can safely pull? If I remember correctly it is their weight plus a certain amount and I forget what the "certain amount" part of the calculation is.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 28, 2016)

I think it would depend alot on the terrain and how far one went. I had a 275# guy drive DD one time. He had to work rather hard and they didn't go far. But he's carried myself and another adult quite often and I never noticed that it caused him much trouble. DD is 32.5" and weighs about 250#.


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 29, 2016)

I think when it comes to pulling heavy loads balance and draft is at least as important as total weight. We have to adjust the cart when my hubby drives and he has to make sure he doesn't lean to far forward or back. At 260# he can lift Clementine right off her feet. Imagine if he got that weight behind the cart lifting those shafts up, she'd do a "hi-ho Silver" without meaning to. This is why something like the Graham Hyper Bike or a racing sulky is so great. It's light weight AND it has better balance. Win-win!

I wish I had some trail areas like that to drive Clem on. Around here it's kind of the roads or nothing. Luckily we do have a lot of back roads. There are trails for riding horses but they are mountain trails and you'd never get a cart up one. I'd like to take Clem and her cart down to the southern part of the state one winter and drive her out there. Lots of desert trails that would accommodate us.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 29, 2016)

Cappy is 32 inches and hubby is about 270. Cap is the stronger of my two mini's even though he's the smaller one, at one time he was used as a logging/pulling mini. I would have to pay attention to balancing the cart, I always forget about that part of the equation even though I know it's important!

So it might just be doable, or maybe not, lol. It might be worth a try, though. He would not be going fast/far, just around our back pasture area. But I don't (and he does not) want to chance pushing the little guy beyond his capacity.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 29, 2016)

I was taking photos today of the boys in their Santa hats and all the sudden noticed that Dapper Dan's stifle was out again. Poor guy! This happens about once a year. He starts frolicking around with Rowdy like a colt and gets into trouble. 6 weeks of stall rest for him. So, no parade for him next weekend. Not sure I can have Rowdy ready by then, but I will work on it.

6 weeks of stall rest has always worked, so that's what we do. And he hates it.


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 30, 2016)

Bummer about that stifle. Can't blame him for hating stall rest. That would be like being confined to the house.... I shudder to think.... Hopefully you can get Rowdy ready. What a great experience for him if he's up to it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 30, 2016)

MajorClementine said:


> Bummer about that stifle. Can't blame him for hating stall rest. That would be like being confined to the house.... I shudder to think.... Hopefully you can get Rowdy ready. What a great experience for him if he's up to it.


It will take DD about a week to resign himself. Then he will settle down. 6 weeks sounds like forever, but I'm always surprised how fast it goes. He is also due for his adequan injection; maybe that will help make him more comfortable, too.

I did take Rowdy to a parade in the spring and he made it, but it wasn't totally successful. And this one is at night, so not sure. Luckily, it is a small town parade. I will see how things go. Haven't been able to work with him as much as I should, due to holiday stuff. Weather has been perfect for driving, too. Parade is not till the 11th, so we'll see...


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 30, 2016)

Sorry to hear about DD. Poor little dude.

What is the Adequan dose for a mini? I have used it only on one horse and that was a big horse.

I have a pony that we are considering using it on but my one experience with it was mediocre at best, so I'm hesitant.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 1, 2016)

Cayuse said:


> Sorry to hear about DD. Poor little dude.
> 
> What is the Adequan dose for a mini? I have used it only on one horse and that was a big horse.
> 
> I have a pony that we are considering using it on but my one experience with it was mediocre at best, so I'm hesitant.


1.7 mm is the dose. The supplier figured out the dosage for my vet. A package of it lasts a year. DD gets a dose about every 4-6 weeks. It has worked amazingly on him. Xrays showed he had arthritis and bone spurs. With the adequan, he does great. If I am going to drive him for quite a ways, I give him banamine first, per vet instructions. I can usually tell when he is due for an injection as his eyes get a sort of inward look--maybe you know what I mean. When he feels good, his eyes are different than when he hurts. The vet said it would not hurt at all to continue to drive him.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 1, 2016)

Thank you Marsha! That is a big help. I know what you mean about that "inward look" it's easy to spot if you know your horse. My welsh pony is getting a bit stiff now and then and the vet suggested the adequan. With him we are having a hard time finding what exactly is bugging him. He IS alot better with shoes, that we know for sure. I think it's just a little bit of arthritis here and there. He flexes ok for the vet and she does not "see much" but I see it. His feet x-rayed fine. The vet is afraid that she could x-ray him all over and not find the spot as it's subtle. I put him on a HA and it helps. He tore around the pasture today and raised all kinds of heck, so he's not too bad off lol.

I think you have a good vet, the exercise is probably good for DD.

Hope he is better today.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 1, 2016)

I took Rowdy out to do our circles. After circles, I put the sleigh bells on him and we did more circles. Then we went around the other pasture areas. The sleigh bells seem to be a non-event for him. They are pretty noisy at the trot! But he is still resistant to pressure, though he transitions well and we have a good stand. Not sure about doing the parade with him. If I had a horse person with me I might be more inclined.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 1, 2016)

Can your sister go with you?

I like the new picture, is that DD?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 1, 2016)

Cayuse said:


> Can your sister go with you?
> 
> I like the new picture, is that DD?


No, the avatar is Rowdy. Horses with black faces are hard to "read"; I would prefer if he had a star or snip. Attached photo is DD.

I think my sister will go with me to the parade. So maybe I will take that black-faced imp after all. It will be good exposure for him. But I do need a horse person; a non-horse person is worthless.

While chatting with DD as he is confined, I am so shocked at all the gray on his head. It makes me sad. I don't really consider 19 all that terribly old for a horse.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 1, 2016)

Love the Santa pics of Rowdy and DD! Your beasties aren't nearly as wooly as mine. They look like tiny Yaks! Clementine has a full beard. DD Has the most attractive nose. Maybe it's the way his nostrils are outlined but, oh my, is it cute.

Big news around here. My father has been looking for horse property up here by me in Northern Utah. He lives in Southern Utah. It's a long story but he's found a piece in southern Utah only 20 min from his home. So here's the best part. All of the horses (big and small) can live up here with me on pasture in the mild climate all summer then winter down in the desert. I can ride/drive year round. My horses may get to be "snow birds"!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 1, 2016)

Horse property! Very exciting! Hope it all works out.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks for the pic of DD. He's cute as a button. I don't see alot of gray hairs in the picture, but I know how you feel when you see them. !9 does not seem old to me either. Are his stifles feeling better with the rest?

So Rowdy is going to the parade! I bet he'll be fine with your sister along as a second set of hands/eyes.

Even if you go and don't go in the parade, it will be a learning experience for him.

MajorClem, that would be so nice for you both if your dad moved. Is he looking for a bigger place or just a different location? Moving is alot of work! We have been thinking about selling our place and buying something more rural with more land but the idea of the physical move itself is daunting!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 4, 2016)

Here is a short video from a couple of years ago. Gives an idea of the sleigh bells, how they are worn and how they sound. They are pretty loud and actually will be annoying if worn while out on a long drive.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 4, 2016)

He's so cute. What a good boy. Those bells ARE loud and bring back a happy memory! One of my first horse memories is of my uncle coming to get me with his Morgan and sleigh to give me a ride. It was a spur of the moment thing, we did not know he was coming but we sure did hear him before he got there. He took me on a two mile jaunt and I got to hold the lines. I was 5 and scared but also exhilirated. I remember every minute of it.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 4, 2016)

Love the jingle bells! They are great for a parade so everyone can hear them. We have rump bells for our fox trotter and I've just got a strand of 5 (#2-#6 in size) for Clementine. Dad has been driving a draft pair with full straps of girth bells (27 bells each!) and that would drive me batty day after day after day.

Hubby, DS, and I made a mad dash this weekend to go check out the possible new horse property. It was a total last minute decision but since the weekend wasn't booked with stuff and there were no storms on the way we decided it was a perfect time. The property was great. It's 1 acre but it's zoned for Agriculture so you can do anything with it as far as livestock goes. It has 10 covered stalls, a lighted arena, a hot walker, shop with a roll up door and two tack rooms, storage room, and bathroom. We are thinking BUGGY STORAGE!!! It's also got a shed row to park trailers in. The covered stalls are 5 on each side of a 16' wide concrete aisle so we can stack hay out of the weather. 8 of the stalls are 16'x32' and the other two stalls are 24' x 32'.

If dad buys it he won't be moving there as you can't build a home on the property. However it's only 18 minutes from his house so it's not a big deal to head over any time. Being in Southern Utah it's very mild in the winter so the horses would be there from mid November until April. Then they would move back up here with me to pasture for April-November. This way we can use the horses (both riding and driving) year round without the scorching heat of the south in the summer or the freezing cold of the north in the winter. I think the horses are more excited about it than I even am.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 5, 2016)

I hope it works out for you and your dad. How far is it from where you live? I am trying to envision my map of the US and I'm seeing Utah as the state above Arizona??? I'm probably way off, lol! My mom lived in AZ during the winters and told me that the weather was much nicer at the top of the state. Less hot. She lived in Mesa. There was a restaurant/bar a few towns over where everyone rode there horse to and tied them up to the hitching post while they went in foe a meal (or whatever!) She got a kick out of that.

If you move there are there trails and places to drive?


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 5, 2016)

It snowed today and Cappy had fun. The picture of Peanut was taken this weekend. The snow is supposed to melt so maybe I'll get one or two more drives before I have to put the cart away.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 5, 2016)

That's a fantastic view of Peanut. I never thought to have a driving pic taken from the front like that. I really like it. It shows tons of personality.

Cayuse... Yes, Utah is the one above Arizona. So the property we are looking at is 4 hours from my house and only 20 minutes from my parents house. So it's not a bad weekend trip if I want to go down in the winter and ride/drive. The same for my parents if they want to come up my way in the summer for a weekend to ride/drive.

I think our snow is here to stay so the sulky is put away and the cart I kept to the front of the barn just in case I decide to put the sleigh runners on it. Sometimes, if it snows several days, the side streets get snow packed and it makes for a really great sleigh ride.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 6, 2016)

I got the santa hat attached to Rowdy's bridle. He didn't like it, so I took him for a long walk wearing it and by the time we got home he was fine with it.

DD is doing better. He isn't favoring the leg any more. I've put him on a picket line for a couple of hours a day to graze so he won't get too bored.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 7, 2016)

Is anyone going to be taking this winter time break to shop, build, or refurbish any horse drawn vehicles? I am looking for another project cart for this winter. Last year I did the sulky. Maybe I can find an old mini meadowbrook that needs redone....


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 7, 2016)

MajorClementine said:


> Is anyone going to be taking this winter time break to shop, build, or refurbish any horse drawn vehicles? I am looking for another project cart for this winter. Last year I did the sulky. Maybe I can find an old mini meadowbrook that needs redone....


That would be a very nice vehicle to work on! Hope you find one.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 8, 2016)

MajorClem, My hubby took the picture. I was not expecting it, he just said "bring him right up to me for a minute" I thought he was going to adjust the bridle or something. And Peanut looks like he though he might get a treat, lol.

I was thinking about looking for another cart for my husband, or one for me as my legs are so long and get a little cramped in my cart. I had thought about starting a thread on forecarts to see if anyone has experience with those. They look substantial enough to take my bumpy pasture.

Marsha, how is DD? A picket line is a great idea. I bet mine would make a mess of it though! Have you been able to work with Rowdy this week?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 8, 2016)

DD is getting feisty again so I know he's feeling better. But I am not fooled. He will stay on stall rest for at least another week. The picket works great for him as he is very careful. I only put him out when I can keep an eye on him. It turned off cold here and it's rather a nuisance having to keep his water bucket, though. We have a heated tank, but he can't access it from where he is stalled.

Have not had Rowdy in the cart, but we do a few ground things every day. Got the garland and lights on the cart. I will put lights on Rowdy also.

I used to love to do parades, but I'm getting where it isn't so much fun any more. I hate to feel that way.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 8, 2016)

Parades are fun but a whole lot of work. Not to mention you have to worry about getting sued for all you are worth if anything at all goes wrong. The only parade I do is our Swiss Days parade. I can drive Clem from the house to the lineup (4 blocks) then drive her right home at the end of it. No trailering or traffic to deal with. 

Cayuse, I've been thinking about a forecart too. Hubby thinks he can build me one. I've only driven one a couple of times with a heavy team. Once just the forecart and once with a drag behind it. I think the mini forecarts are so stinkin cute. It would be fun to find one that needed some TLC and repaint/refurbish it custom colors and whatnot.

Marsha, glad to hear DD is feeling better. Smart to keep him down a little longer. Horses are their own worst enemies when it comes to re-injuring themselves. I have to agree with Cayuse that my minis would have themselves tangled up in that picket line in no time flat. Your DD is some kinda horse for sure :}


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 9, 2016)

I have never had a miniature that couldn't be on a picket line. Sometimes it takes them a while to figure it out. If they get the rope around a leg, they just stand still and figure out to lift their foot out. It's kind of weird to watch them, as they are so smart. DD doesn't get it around his legs any more; he has figured out where the rope is all the time. Rowdy has been on it, but I would watch him pretty carefully as he isn't a "pro" yet. People who have only had big horses are amazed at mine grazing calmly on a picket.

Of course, because of Murphy's Law--today I'll probably have trouble...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 10, 2016)

Well, we did the parade this evening and it was not a success. Rowdy was impossible in the cart. It was dangerous, so I unhooked and took him on the lead rope. Didn't have his nice halter as I wasnt' expecting to lead him. We did get the lights attached and tucked the santa hat in the halter. We were asked to be the grand marshall! So we walked in the front of the parade. He was like having a trout on a line the whole time. I was definitely keeping warm on a chilly evening working with him! We did stop to chat with some children on the way and he did all right. He did not mind the sleigh bells at all, but he really wanted to get rid of the hat.

Someone asked us as we were heading back to the trailer "how did he do?" I replied, not very well. She said, well he looked good!

I really think I will be passing him along; we are not right for each other. I evidently do not know how to get him out of that spoiled brat behavior. I do not see that we are progressing.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm sorry the parade didn't go well for you. Such a bummer for sure. I know what you mean about just not being right for each other. I had a riding horse that was the same way. She and I just did not get along. She and my mom, however, have been together for 15 years happy as can be. Your picture is really cute though




Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 11, 2016)

Well that's too bad about the driving part of the parade but the three of you look nice in the picture. He is a handsome guy.

I know how hard it can be with a horse that you can't seem to click with too. It's frustrating. I had a QH that was a complete pill for me but wonderful for my friends who happened to be men. I rehomed him (to a man) and he went on to have a wonderful life without me.

Have you considered sending him to a trainer for a couple of months to see what happens? I would be sad to see you sell him, you have put in so much time with him. But I do understand how sometimes the relationship can be just not right for both horse and handler.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 11, 2016)

Cayuse said:


> Well that's too bad about the driving part of the parade but the three of you look nice in the picture. He is a handsome guy.
> 
> I know how hard it can be with a horse that you can't seem to click with too. It's frustrating. I had a QH that was a complete pill for me but wonderful for my friends who happened to be men. I rehomed him (to a man) and he went on to have a wonderful life without me.
> 
> Have you considered sending him to a trainer for a couple of months to see what happens? I would be sad to see you sell him, you have put in so much time with him. But I do understand how sometimes the relationship can be just not right for both horse and handler.


In my, admittedly limited, experience I don't think that is the answer. I think he needs someone younger than me who is ready to do some risking. And though I try not to spoil, I probably don't succeed completely and this makes him revert to his brat self. I was thinking the parade atmosphere would be a good learning experience for him, but it turns out to be a learning experience for ME. I've learned that he isn't going to work for me. I will get my husband to help me measure him. He is a good size for my A cart, but probably closer to 36". My husband says we should just keep him for a companion for DD, but I am not interested in a pasture pet that hasn't earned his keep. And when DD is out of action due to his stifle, or some other issue since he is nearly 20, I'd like to have another horse to drive. The other horses that didn't work for me went on to homes better than mine, so I just need to keep trying to match a horse to my temperament and skill level. I'm in no hurry to do anything, however. Things usually work out for the best.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 11, 2016)

I understand, sometimes it just isn't meant to be. The right one will come along.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 12, 2016)

I discussed Rowdy with my farrier today and he agreed with me that we might not be a good match. He said he will put the word out. I'm in no hurry to do anything. I thought of contacting the woman I got him from, but I am pretty sure she is in no position to take him back. I just wondered if I should give her the courtesy of asking. I don't want to give her any stress by telling her he isn't working for me. He was her pet.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 12, 2016)

Maybe Rowdy's old owner's situation has changed since you got him and she could take him back? That's a hard desicion. Did she say anything to you when you bought him about wanting to know if the time ever came?

Big Dee's is having a good sale and I bought another harness from them. My first one is a Big Dee mini harness and I liked it alot. They are on sale for $99. I thought I'd post about it just in case someone might be looking for an inexpensive starter harness. I'm keeping this one for "best" in case I ever get to show. Or for Cappy if my husband decides to drive him.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 12, 2016)

Cayuse said:


> Maybe Rowdy's old owner's situation has changed since you got him and she could take him back? That's a hard desicion. Did she say anything to you when you bought him about wanting to know if the time ever came?
> 
> Big Dee's is having a good sale and I bought another harness from them. My first one is a Big Dee mini harness and I liked it alot. They are on sale for $99. I thought I'd post about it just in case someone might be looking for an inexpensive starter harness. I'm keeping this one for "best" in case I ever get to show. Or for Cappy if my husband decides to drive him.


My first harness, which I still use, was from Big Dee. It is the nicest driving bridle I've ever seen. Don't know if the quality is still as good now. The work was all done in Mexico then; those folks know leather. Thanks for heads up on their sale!


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 12, 2016)

The leather is nice and soft on my first harness from them, the bridle was pretty good, not fancy but safe and usable. The browband was cheap red nylon on top of leather and I did not like that but that's an easy fix. It fit Cappy better than Peanut so I bought Peanut his own, different bridle (he has a dainty head so I got a more refined bridle). It fit both minis with room to fit a bigger B mini too. Cappy is on the smallest adjustments, but it works. I just could not pass up a deal like that. Even if I just use it for spare parts it's worth it, if it is like my other one. The buckles are not "roller buckles" but I live with it. And both minis seemed very comfy in it.

It's not super fancy, but a nice starter/practice harness.


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 12, 2016)

Marsha - The picture of you and Rowdy at the Parade "belie" your experience, but I totally understand how that works, LOL.

I will be sorry to see him go - you've put a lot of training time, get to know you time and $$ sending him to your trainer for periods of re-learning time. You've shared that time and the various techniques you've used - which I have found very helpful and a great learning experience in and of itself.

HOWEVER, it sure is refreshing to FINALLY hear that someone is willing to re-sell/re-home a horse that is just not a match for their personality. I find it very frustrating that around here, folks consider you bad if you "outgrow" your mount or driving horse/pony and want to move on to something else and not keep the one that isn't the perfect match. I do get tired of hearing how a horse should have a forever home with his new owner. (Hmm, but then how would the next person ever find "THE ONE"?). Since I raise ponies and used to sell quite a number of them, I did have a policy where if a pony/horse truly didn't work out for a family - I'd buy them back or find another buyer for them. I held to that - even recently when I bought a pair back after just over 2.5 years (had I followed my normal instincts, I'd never have sold that pair to this family, but they insisted and we were in a spot where I needed t let them go.. big mistake - they both came home with some pretty serious issues that I have struggled with for 8 months now).

I've truly enjoyed leasing horses - both for myself and also leasing to others. It has been an option that has worked well for us. I have one pony (mini sized) that consistently goes out on lease - is in the "new" home for a couple of years and then returns home when the kids have outgrown her. Sometimes she comes back with new training/accomplishments and others she comes back and needs some refresher courses - in manners, riding or driving (never all 3, though).

I wish you luck and compassion as you go out on your hunt again for that new, better fitting partner. And support as you "suss-out" a new home for Rowdy!


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 12, 2016)

I hope that you all that are considering forecarts find what you are looking for!

I don't know much about the mini sized forecarts and the folks/companies that build them. My pony friend bought a pony sized one and I got a Hafflinger sized one through Pioneer Manufacturing (I was planning on driving a multitude of sizes of ponies and didn't want to have to get 2). We both got options we probably didn't need and a couple of others we wish we had gotten, but overall, we are both happy with them.

Generally, they are meant to be driven with an attachment - which balances the weight (considered to be weighted wrong to be driven by themselves by most driving experts). I have driven mine mostly without having weight (other than the hitch that we put on it and I don't remove) added. I have driven it by myself with a 3 abreast hitch of shetlands - trail driving with 3 mares and 2 foals. I not only walk them, but also trot, extend trot, canter and gallop them. I wondered if the Roman Charioteers felt the way I did when I galloped the "5" of them across a hay field one time! It was pretty exhilarating and fun!







Overall, with our ponies, they would probably be happier pulling the wagon or a better balanced 4 wheel carriage out on the trail drives. But it has worked for what it has been used for and I've been happy. I prefer to start a young or new, "playful" team to the forecart vs to the wagon. I hope to be using the forecart in the near future again - for what it is meant for, LOL.

My girl friend has tried it in almost all field/farm work type of activities (we haven't come up with a plow yet) - from dragging logs, to pulling the cart with broken cement pieces or dirt in it, pulling various drags for the pasture, pulling a disk, pulling my springtooth harrow.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 13, 2016)

paintponylvr said:


> I hope that you all that are considering forecarts find what you are looking for!
> 
> I don't know much about the mini sized forecarts and the folks/companies that build them. My pony friend bought a pony sized one and I got a Hafflinger sized one through Pioneer Manufacturing (I was planning on driving a multitude of sizes of ponies and didn't want to have to get 2). We both got options we probably didn't need and a couple of others we wish we had gotten, but overall, we are both happy with them.
> 
> ...


I enjoy seeing how you use your ponies. That takes time to do; most of us just head for the power equipment.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 13, 2016)

Paintponylvr, thanks for the info on the forecarts. My hubby would use it alot, I bet. I wish I could find a skid or sled for winter. Right now when the snow gets too high to make it to the manure pile with the wheelbarrow we hitch the pony to a kids sled and have him move the manure. We use tubs that just fit on the sled. I'd love a sturdy sled that would hold 2 tubs! And me 

Something like a dog sled with shafts is what I envision.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 14, 2016)

Just got the word that my father and the seller of the property down south have agreed on a price! This time next year my horses (big and small) will be enjoying a mild southern Utah winter and I will get to drive on the awesome desert trails down there! if anyone wants to take a trip to southern Utah to drive or ride we've got extra stalls. It will be so nice to use the horses year round AND I get the winters off from feeding and caring for the beasties. I'll miss seeing them every day but I won't miss breaking ice off frozen troughs or wading through thigh deep snow to feed.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 14, 2016)

Congratulations! The winter is just starting, is there any chance you can move there for part of this winter?

Frozen water buckets and thigh high snow I understand! I don't know how the pioneers did it.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 14, 2016)

I also meant to say if you feel comfortable with it, I would love to see pictures of the new barn sometime.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 14, 2016)

We won't be moving anyone south this winter. We've got them all situated for the winter here and the deal won't be closing until mid January. But come next November we'll be moving all equines and carts/carriages/buggys south for the winter




I'll post some pics for sure once they close on it.


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 15, 2016)

Cayuse said:


> Paintponylvr, thanks for the info on the forecarts. My hubby would use it alot, I bet. I wish I could find a skid or sled for winter. Right now when the snow gets too high to make it to the manure pile with the wheelbarrow we hitch the pony to a kids sled and have him move the manure. We use tubs that just fit on the sled. I'd love a sturdy sled that would hold 2 tubs! And me
> 
> Something like a dog sled with shafts is what I envision.


Cayuse - it sounds like you are talking about an "otter" sled!

Here's a discussion on that a year ago. I think the link to the video is here, too.

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php/topic/137193-connecting-shaft-and-tree-to-tub-sled/


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 15, 2016)

I think I really like this one! Can I have them send those helpers here???????


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 17, 2016)

Yes,that it! Thanks for the videos!

The first video with the two minis is exactly what I imagined, big enough to put half a bale of hay to sit on. I can't

(or won't!) get down onto the little sled I have. Besides having old bones my butt gets cold!

I think my husband could attach a 2x2 underneath the front by bolting it on and then attach pvc pipe for shafts to that. I will have to ask him. Peanut sure needs the work, I was out lunging him in the snow today. He was a stinker, all that pent up energy. Wish I had an indoor or access to one.


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 17, 2016)

Snow in the sunlight can be so much more fun than a very cold indoor arena (though I DO know what you mean).

Patty's Place also now builds an attachment that will work on the "otter type" sleds (there are a couple of other brands out there and many different sizes).

Winter fun


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 17, 2016)

My first driving experience was a ride in a pony cart in Hawaii - between the age of 7 and 10.

My 2nd was in Colorado - during the winter, in the snow and using lariats and western cord saddle girths hooking a 13+ hh pony mare to our little red toboggan and lounge lines for driving lines. Even then as a teenager, I didn't do well sitting directly in the sled AND you can't use your feet to act as brakes going downhill when you sit flat on your butt. So, we did put a bale of hay in it and flew around our little hillside paddocks (5.4 acres total)!! My sister and I had a great time a couple of winters in a row that way. We figured it was not the best way to do things and I don't remember ever telling our parents about that one, LOL.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 17, 2016)

That attachment from Patti's Place is nifty. I think I might email her with a few questions. The curved shafts I'm not too sure about, I have never used them.

I remember getting pulled on a sled by my neighbor and her pony. Kids have no sense of self preservation!


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 18, 2016)

I emailed Patty's Place to see if she had any in stock and what size sled to get. We are "going for it" if she still has any. My husband is excited. Me too! And we can use it for chores too.

paintponylvr thanks for the links!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 18, 2016)

Cayuse said:


> That attachment from Patti's Place is nifty. I think I might email her with a few questions. The curved shafts I'm not too sure about, I have never used them.
> 
> I remember getting pulled on a sled by my neighbor and her pony. Kids have no sense of self preservation!


I am surprised my siblings and I survived childhood.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 19, 2016)

Our poor parents, if they had known of our collective antics they probably would have fainted.

How is DD doing?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 19, 2016)

Cayuse said:


> Our poor parents, if they had known of our collective antics they probably would have fainted.
> 
> How is DD doing?


He seems fine. My farrier thought I should turn him out into the small pasture so I did. With this bitter weather and the wind swirling around like crazy, I went ahead and allowed them into the large pasture so they could have better shelter and forage behind the pond. Hope it wasn't a mistake. Thanks for asking!


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 21, 2016)

Cayuse said:


> I emailed Patty's Place to see if she had any in stock and what size sled to get. We are "going for it" if she still has any. My husband is excited. Me too! And we can use it for chores too.
> 
> paintponylvr thanks for the links!


You're welcome. I can't wait to see what you do or get. Please SHARE pics!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 21, 2016)

I contacted Rowdy's owner and she wants him back. She will come and get him in the spring. I asked her if I found an ideal home for him if she would let him go and she said she didn't want anyone but me to have him. I don't know how in the world she's going to work it out, but it's amazing how people can work things out if they want to badly enough. He'll go back to being a pen pet and never use any of the training he's learned again. But maybe that will be best for him.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 21, 2016)

That's good news about DD, Glad to hear that he is feeling better . I'm happy for you that it all worked out with Rowdy and his other owner. If she'll be happy to have him come home as a pet it sounds like a win for everyone.

paintponylvr, I did order the shaft set and an otter sled. It will be here about the second week in Jan. It was quite the impulse buy, lol. I don't usually do things like that! Hubby will be test pilot!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 21, 2016)

Cayuse said:


> That's good news about DD, Glad to hear that he is feeling better . I'm happy for you that it all worked out with Rowdy and his other owner. If she'll be happy to have him come home as a pet it sounds like a win for everyone.
> 
> paintponylvr, I did order the shaft set and an otter sled. It will be here about the second week in Jan. It was quite the impulse buy, lol. I don't usually do things like that! Hubby will be test pilot!


The otter sled looks so useful! I might look into one of those, too.


----------



## Squeaks (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm so anxious for snow and those videos just made it that much more desirable (and I hate the cold!)

I finally, despite an arguing migraine, got to drive for a little bit. Sierra attempted to kill me (well, not really) by deciding that it had been too long since I last drove and she conveniently "forgot" how to go slow... So a lecture while hand-walking her seemed to help. I did let her trot until she wore herself out and trotted a little further to prove the point lol. She's such a hard worker and she loves her job, hard to punish them for enjoying it, but listening is so important when driving.

Willow (formally Whiskey) got her first glimpse of a mini in a cart. She didn't react much, moreso fed off the other mini's feeling their oats in this lovely weather. She snorted at Sierra when I got her closer though, was kinda funny. Amazes me that the cart is such a scary monster to horses when the mini's themselves don't really react to it (or at least none of mine have reacted anywhere near the big guys)


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 21, 2016)

Migraines stink! I get them too.

Who is Willow? She has a lovely face. I like a blaze, the wider the better!

How is little Magic?


----------



## Squeaks (Dec 21, 2016)

It's not often when I get them and I only recently realized that's what it was. I'd be miserable and nauseous and couldn't figure out why. Just thought it was an awful headache.

Willow is the newest addition to my folks place. She is nearly 3 y/o Gypsy Cob (Haflinger cross in this situation). They bought her with the intention to break to drive and go from there. She's a sassy little thing, but has come around nicely in the time she has been able to spend being a horse. Previous owner dumped 3 months of groundwork into her and made her a little sour to the working environment (crabby mare face and just a general ugly face when work was involved), so I chose to let her rest before trying to ask her for anything.

Magic is doing well. He's still being picked on and I mentioned this to a friend of mine. It would appear he may have a new forever home where a little girl gets to dote on him hand and hoof. I haven't decided yet if I'm going to let him go, but if I do it certainly would be a great home for him.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 21, 2016)

Glad to her Rowdy's owner is wanting to take him. Then you know he's going back to a place he's loved. And you never know, maybe she will find him a new home. She may just want to screen potential homes for him herself if it comes down to it. I'm sorry for you that he didn't work out but I'm happy for you that you will be able to move on and find a horse that is a better fit. Driving is too much fun to be fighting a relationship that isn't working. Takes all the joy out of it.

I am really excited to hear how the Otter sled setup works out. You need a good impulse buy every now and then. We all work so hard and it's nice to, once in a while, be able to buy something just because it makes you happy.

On the horses spooking at the cart... So interesting observation here because we had a theory. We pulled a mini cart by the big horse pasture and they hated it. Ran away snorting and kicking. Then next day we pulled a horse size cart by the big horses. They looked up with ears forward but didn't run away. So then we got the mini cart again and they freaked. Is it a size thing????


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 22, 2016)

Sqeaks, maybe Christmas will come early for Magic and the little girl?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 22, 2016)

I have such a burden lifted since Rowdy will be leaving. I did not realize how I really felt. I was working so hard, trying different things, following trainers' advice, really committed to his training. Now that I have acknowledged that we can go no farther together I am so glad for the decision to move him along.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Dec 23, 2016)

Yesterday we went CHRISTMAS caroling. It was sooo much fun!


----------



## Squeaks (Dec 23, 2016)

@Marsha - Sorry you had to make the tough choice to let Rowdy go, but sometimes our hardest decision is making it... However, the fact you feel better says without question it was the right thing to do in that situation. His purpose must be with someone else



Just like Magic was.

@Peggy - Ahh! I love it! I thought about taking our guys through the neighborhood all dressed up. How cool is that!



Cayuse said:


> Sqeaks, maybe Christmas will come early for Magic and the little girl?


It did... and I couldn't be happier with the new family. The Grandfather who wanted him ADORED him. I delivered him so that it could be a surprise and the new owner is so busy he had a hard time coming up North. Frankly I wouldn't want to come up my way either at this time of year. Had a pretty painless trip.

I loaded Magic up and like always he loaded like a champ. He was restless so I put Remi (who has never been trailed before) on there with him to keep him company. I'm still continued to be blown away by Remi's disposition to new things. He's unflappable. They trailered flawlessly together and Magic was quite happy to get off the trailer when we got there *chuckle*. I warned him that Magic knew how to use his weight to go where he wanted, he busted out laughing and said "Honey, I have donkeys, he will not be a problem." He was so easy to talk to and he was just elated with Magic.

So with a heavy heart, but knowing it was the right thing for the little guy, he went to his new home yesterday as Christmas present for one special little girl and two more on the way. I think his next purchase will be a school bus from the sound of it ! I think he'll be happier there where he won't be picked on (his pasture mate is a miniature cow...) and he can be doted on daily. It's hard to see him go, but I'm so happy I was able to pull him from that auction and give him a much happier life than the inside of a stock trailer going auction to auction or trading hands multiple times. One of the donkey's this guy has is 22 I believe, I don't doubt he'll keep Magic until his time comes.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 23, 2016)

Squeaks, the story of Magic and his new home brought tears of happiness to my eyes (I am a softie). Through your posts and pictures of him he wormed his way into my heart a little bit. He is a lucky mini to have found you. I bet the little girl will be "over the moon" with her new friend! I would be !


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 26, 2016)

Peggy P said:


> Yesterday we went CHRISTMAS caroling. It was sooo much fun!


I want to do that! Come by and pick me up next year...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 26, 2016)

I haven't done much with Rowdy since deciding not to keep him. Took him for one walk with me, but otherwise not much. Christmas Eve when the grandchildren were here, he came up to the fence as though he were anxious to socialize. 5 of them crowded around him, handling him and getting in his face. No halter. He has barely tolerated children in the past, but it was as though some Christmas angel possessed him. 18 month old sat on him (pushing my hands away when I wanted to steady her), and the 6 year old grabbed hold of mane and pulled herself on him. He loved it all. They got tired of it before he did. He stood at the fence, hoping for more, for quite a while. So which is the Real Rowdy?


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 26, 2016)

Sounds like Rowdy all of a sudden had a change of heart! Had he been around children more than just a few times? Maybe he just needed a little time to adjust to "wee people". I always wonder what they are thinking when they do something that surprises us.

I ground drove Cappy yesterday and today and he was bad. BAD! But to be fair he has had no work and his paddock is iced up (I had to work him in the big paddock) and he is full of beans. VERY full of BEANS!

He settled down yesterday after a bit of antics and we went for a nice walk using trees as markers to turn around. Lots of attitude and head tossing at the start, but like I said, It was to be expected.

Today my hubby was out with us and Cappy was very good. Until he wasn't! We were finished and husband headed towards the barn to get the halter and lead. Well Cappy had a huge fit and bolted. So I stopped him, backed him up and resarted and he bolted again, mouth wide open and evading the bit. So we regrouped and I tightened the noseband a little (which I usually keep too loose anyway) and then we went marching, lol. He was a mad little Cappy! But he settled down, went along and seemed to put his mind on working.

After talking about it with my husband we decided Cappy was raising heck because he saw him heading towards the barn and he could not go. He is very attached to my husband who spoils him.

So I guess we'll work on that! I'm going to have my husband ground drive him  as it will be good for both of them!

And I am mulling over the bitting situation. Which will be another chapter...


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 27, 2016)

Leave it to our horses to flummox us. Rowdy hates kids until he doesn't, go figure. But I'm thinking that may be making you wonder about him even more than if he was consistent with his personality. When he flat out hates kids you know to keep an eye on him. When he goes back and forth you let the kids interact with him then wonder and worry if he's going to change his mind. I think we've all had horses like that and it's almost harder than just having one with an attitude that you can predict. I'm with you on the Christmas miracle thing. Maybe he was feeling all joyful and bright... or maybe he was feeding off the children's joy and excitement?? Either way I'm glad they had such a good day with him. That's something the kids will remember.

I hate to think how Clementine is going to be when I finally get her out again. Yesterday was sunny and cold. Perfect sleighing conditions. Here comes the big "BUT"...but I had so many chores to do since we had a big storm Christmas day the dumped a ton of snow. By the time I was done the sun was setting and the already low temps dropped in a hurry. I did get my house and the barn plowed out and the chicken coop and rabbit pen cleaned at least.... The next nice day is reserved for driving. I'm having hubby put the runners on my cart tonight. The new snow is light and powdery so it'll be perfect.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 27, 2016)

Hope you get your drive in while the snow is nice Majorclem.

Cappy was at it again today and we worked through it again today. He seems to have been taken over by his inner "roadster pony" or something. I have a feeling he may end up too hot for me to drive, although he was good last fall. I am thinking that the woman that helped me with him last summer might be able to get my husband and him working together.

I tried a different snaffle but it did not fit, just as well as his mouth was much quieter today and there was no need to swap things around and confuse the issue. He really was better today, but dang, he feels feisty!


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 28, 2016)

My calm Cappy has returned! I worked him and then my husband took over while I worked Peanut. He was quite good. They both seemed to enjoy working beside each other while hubby and I talked as we walked. Maybe they were talking, too.

We used the new spotted harness and he seemed to like it so maybe it's good that I kept the darn thing. I also put a proper cavesson on him instead of just a noseband and he seemed comfy.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 28, 2016)

Our weather has been gorgeous, but I've had other things to do. Hope to take Dapper Dan out tomorrow. His stifle seems to be fine now and we could use a nice drive together. Do not plan to drive Rowdy any more.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 30, 2016)

Did you get DD out for a drive? Having a nice drive would be a good way to end the year.

MajorClem, did you get out for a spin?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 30, 2016)

Cayuse said:


> Did you get DD out for a drive? Having a nice drive would be a good way to end the year.
> 
> MajorClem, did you get out for a spin?


No. The dang wind has gotten up. White caps on the farm ponds here!


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 30, 2016)

Been doing everything but and now our snow is melting.... And I thought it was hard to get out to drive in the summer....

I have been out iceskating with my son a few times however so that makes me feel a little bit better


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 31, 2016)

The otter sled arrived and I hitched both boys to it. I had a blast. I can't wait until the shafts get here so I can use the breeching and have some brakes and stability.

Wishing everyone a Happy New Year!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 1, 2017)

I bet I could use that otter sled here around the pasture. I need to look into that.

Finally got to drive today! A good way to start 2017! Weather is perfect. Dapper Dan seemed glad to get out. It was weird sitting behind him, as he is much smaller than Rowdy. He is such a good boy! It was almost too warm for him, with his winter coat.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 1, 2017)

Hubby hung the heater back up in the barn foaling stall so when I finally get out to drive I don't have to worry about Clem getting sweaty then not drying well before the temps drop at night. I can put her in the large stall with the hanging heater at one end so she can dry out.

So glad you got DD out. How is he feeling? All better?

The otter sled sounds like sooo much fun. I would look into getting one if we weren't moving horses south now in the winter. Not much use for a sled in the desert...


----------



## jventresca (Jan 2, 2017)

I drove the boys for New Years Day! Yay! I made them wear their sleigh bells. I'd put bells on their halters so they'd get used to the sound. They were very good about the louder sound of two strings of bells. We had to stick to the ring because the other ground is so wet it's very tough pulling.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 7, 2017)

Woke up to a perfect cloudless sunny day after 3 days of powdery snow fell. "Time to go sledding!" I think. Until I go outside. -23*F Um no thank you. I thought my nose was going to freeze off just feeding the animals. We are truly in the middle of winter here now. January is usually our coldest with the winter starting to let go in Feb.

And I have the farrier coming tomorrow morning at 9:30. Hope it's above 0*


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 7, 2017)

1 degree here and snow. That is really cold for SW OK. Fur ear flap hat and insulated boots. But the nose still gets cold! One of my hens just settled down in the snow so I had to carry her into the chicken house. Horses don't seem to mind it much.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 7, 2017)

Snowing here, a balmy 23 or so degrees. I took Peanut out in the sled and once he settled down he was great. Initially he was jigging and fussy so I ground drove him with the manure tubs for about 10 minutes or so. At least I have found a use for the manure, lol. Two full tubs weigh enough to slow him down a bit.

Then I got in the otter sled and he seemed to have a good time. You can see his "wheels turn" in his wee brain. When things are different in any way he gets very stressed and worried. If you quietly work through it, he usually has a "light bulb" moment and it falls into place.

I have bells, cheap dollar store ones, and I keep forgetting to put the on the harness! I wonder what he'll think about that.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 7, 2017)

Glad to hear Peanut had that "light bulb" moment with the otter sled. How fun for you guys! And glad you found a use for all that poo. Heaven knows we all have plenty of it





I told hubby about the Otter sled set up and he said "That's really neat, BUT since we are going to be moving the horses to the desert for winters from now on...." I finally find a way to enjoy the snow with the minis and... oh well. I'll prob use them more driving in the desert in the winter than I would driving in the snow anyway.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 8, 2017)

MajorClem I think I would trade my otter sled adventures for a place that has warm weather if I could! It was bitter cold today. My fingers take the worst of it. I would not mind the cold too much, but my hands just freeze up no matter what gloves I wear.

It must be getting near the closing date on your dad's place. I hope it all goes smoothly.

Part of Peanut's issue was he was afraid to cross over the tracks the otter sled made, lol. I think it looked like snakes in the snow as the sled has ridges on the bottom that leaves deep narrow tracks within the sled track itself (if that makes sense). Once he decided it was just snow he got over himself. He overthinks...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 8, 2017)

Great snow outing! I agree about the hands. I tried putting rubber gloves under my regular gloves, thinking keeping the moisture out would help, but it doesn't really.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 8, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> MajorClem I think I would trade my otter sled adventures for a place that has warm weather if I could! It was bitter cold today. My fingers take the worst of it. I would not mind the cold too much, but my hands just freeze up no matter what gloves I wear.
> 
> It must be getting near the closing date on your dad's place. I hope it all goes smoothly.
> 
> Part of Peanut's issue was he was afraid to cross over the tracks the otter sled made, lol. I think it looked like snakes in the snow as the sled has ridges on the bottom that leaves deep narrow tracks within the sled track itself (if that makes sense). Once he decided it was just snow he got over himself. He overthinks...


I find that Clem overthinks things often as well. Funny how they convince themselves that something minor is a big scary problem.

He should be closing on the new property on the 16th! We won't be using it until next fall but we are looking forward to it.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jan 8, 2017)

MajorClementine said:


> Glad to hear Peanut had that "light bulb" moment with the otter sled. How fun for you guys! And glad you found a use for all that poo. Heaven knows we all have plenty of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last I looked, the desert has S-A-N-D. Lots and LOTS of sand. The otter sled would be great in the sand!! It doesn't sink in at all, it's easy to pull, and it's multi-use.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 8, 2017)

Silver City Heritage Farmstead said:


> Last I looked, the desert has S-A-N-D. Lots and LOTS of sand. The otter sled would be great in the sand!! It doesn't sink in at all, it's easy to pull, and it's multi-use.


Not gunna lie, crusin down a dry riverbed would be pretty cool....


----------



## Squeaks (Jan 9, 2017)

It's been awhile since I've actually driven... Between weather and just being in a rut I hooked Coal up today. It was quite chilly for our area, but not nearly as bad as it was this past weekend BRRR!

Coal is finally packing on weight for the winter to where he barely fits in his harness (girth region) and barely fits in my shafts anymore lol. I'm sure his coat doesn't help, but just relieved to feel the difference in the weight he's gaining. He's such a good boy, my steady Eddie. I can't remember the last time I actually drove him and he didn't miss a beat. His previous owner is really hoping I get to show him this year *GULP*

Pictured on my parents property with what little snow we got this weekend


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jan 9, 2017)

When I worked at the chicken processing factory, we wore two pairs of gloves. The first pair was cotton knit. The second was rubber/latex that were worn OVER the cotton pair. That way, hands stayed warm and dry without losing dexterity. You could try it and see if it helps.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 9, 2017)

Beautiful pic of driving Coal! Glad you were able to get out. It's amazing how accomplished you can feel for the day when you are able to get out and drive.

We are currently teaching our horses how to scuba dive. Nothing like 3 days of rain on top of snowy frozen ground to turn a little town in a mountain valley into a lake. But maybe if I got the shafts for the otter sled I could hook them to a paddle board????


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 11, 2017)

Squeaks, there is a new thread for us to log our driving hours if you want to keep track of yours. I just thought I would mention it in case you missed it.

It is a mud pit here, so no fun until the next snow storm.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 11, 2017)

I was planning to drive but it got up to 80 degrees today. Too hot for hairy yaks to work. Last week it was 1 degree. This weekend is supposed to be a monster ice storm.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 12, 2017)

Wow, what a swing in your temperature! We went from about 10 to 55. I wonder if you set a record for your area?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 12, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> Wow, what a swing in your temperature! We went from about 10 to 55. I wonder if you set a record for your area?


The prairie is always setting a record of some kind. As the humorist Will Rogers said: "If you don't like our weather, just wait a minute."


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 13, 2017)

Decided to watch "Hello Dolly" on Netflix tonight. Haven't seen it for years. There are so many fun horse drawn vehicles. In the opening sequence there is a three-abreast with the middle horse much bigger than the two outside horses. Watched the movie with a whole new interest. So for my drive day...it was a vicarious drive via "Hello Dolly".


----------



## Squeaks (Jan 17, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> Squeaks, there is a new thread for us to log our driving hours if you want to keep track of yours. I just thought I would mention it in case you missed it.
> 
> It is a mud pit here, so no fun until the next snow storm.


I did miss this! I'll check it out, thank you! 

Hubby and I were supposed to haul out and drive at the Nokesville park again... but we ended up spending more time in Orange than we had planned, so we settled for a quick drive across my folks place. Both of them were delightful, but definitely have to get them back in shape






I love this harness (mostly because it is Biothane lol), but I think I'll have to invest in another saddle. There isn't much of a tree at all to keep it off his withers sadly. I'm in a predicament that I'd love to get him a Euro colloar (or something equivalent) or a larger EE cart. He's borderline too big for my EE and upgrading the shafts as well as the motorcycle tires would just be more feasible to buy a new EE for the price of those two combined.

Sierra ended up with Coal's cooler. It was a quick measure and sew when I made it and just isn't going to work for its intended purpose xD. Can't wait to perfect it.






Still a sloppy rainy mess, so not a bad thing we couldn't go to Nokesville. Rain rain go away!


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 21, 2017)

Still waiting for my otter sled shafts. All our snow is gone so I would not be able to use them, but I still can't wait to see what they are like and get everything adjusted.


----------



## Squeaks (Jan 22, 2017)

No time for driving the mini's the last week



However, I will be at my folks place for a couple of days this week so I can enjoy it... Still waiting for mother nature to slap us in the face with some snow as she flirts 60* weather every now and again.

In the meantime, I thought you all may enjoy a chuckle at Willow... Whom I just introduced the harness and breeching to. She was quite a trooper and didn't fail at giving a "show" when she realized she had something on her bum that wouldn't go away ! The plan is to break her to drive well before she is ridden. She has been ground driven via hackamore (wolf tooth is in the way of bitting her).


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 22, 2017)

Aww, she WAS a good girl. So funny to see their reactions and how they puzzle things out for themselves. She looked like she was about to settle down at the end, did she?


----------



## Squeaks (Jan 23, 2017)

She did, this clip was the last of her little "Holy cow something is touching me on my butt!" reaction. Which was about two laps worth (first lap wasn't filmed). I'm very impressed with her attitude toward the gear. I knew I'd get a reaction, so it was best to just let her figure it out on her own and that she did quite quickly!

We continued to work for another 15 minutes with the gear on her and she couldn't have cared less


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 30, 2017)

So for my birthday my dad sent me a buggy anchor. Anyone ever used one? I'm pretty excited about it. Basically it's a weight with a leather strap on it that you attach to the bit. So rather than trying to decide if it's worth the risk to tie your hitched horse to a fence you just anchor them. The one he sent me is 15# and has a U.S. Cavalry brass button on the leather strap. He also purchased one for his Missouri Fox Trotter that is 25#. I'm thinking after some training with this it will really help us out in situations like parade line-ups. She gets tired of standing in line. Hopefully this anchor will be a good training tool to help that.

Also, I am looking at getting this...

http://frontierequestrian.com/product/frontier-mini-pony-size-lightweight-wagonette-pleasure-carriage/

We got one of their larger marathon carriages for our Fjord team and it seems very well made. In talking to the owner he said that he and his shop designed the carriages then outsourced to have them produced. Not my favorite way to do things but it is an affordable way. I like that he uses motorcycle tires and that it has a breaking system to help down the hills. It is a little on the heavier side (170#) but I'm thinking Clementine won't have any trouble with it. She's 38"-39" tall. Any thoughts?? I'm thinking of having my business logo put on each side by the rear wheel for a little advertising as we drive


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 30, 2017)

I have one of those anchors. Not sure what mine weighs, I'll have to check. I think it was used at the local train depot to tether horses. I have tried to use it with Dapper Dan, but he is so strong, he just drug it around with him, cart and all. I think if a horse were used to being ground tied, the way teamster teams probably were in the old days, it would work fine. I would not rely on it, however!

Your new vehicle sounds exciting. A think an advertising logo on it would be very cool.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 30, 2017)

I have seen the anchors, I think my uncle had one and used it as a conversation piece years ago. I have never used one though.

The cart looks like a nice one. You will like the motorcycle tires if you get them. What color would you have the cart painted?

I had P-nut out for two ground driving sessions. I changed his bit to a mullen mouth and he was "happy happy happy" and so was I. I should've tried it sooner. He was ok with the snaffle but "touchy", with the mullen he was steadier and less reactive to any little hand movement. The vet came and checked his stifles as I thought he was a little "sticky" and she said he just needed more exercise to strengthen. She suggested some poles to navigate and hills to walk. She x-rayed him and he was very patient.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 31, 2017)

I plan on doing plenty of training with the tether weight before using it in any type of "away" situation. My line of thought is that if she gets used to standing quietly while on the tether at home that it may translate to helping her understand she needs to stand and wait when we are away from home. Obviously 15# isn't going to hold her if she decides to go. Mostly it's a tool to remind her of what she should be doing. We'll see how it goes. I'm excited to try it out for sure. I figure it'll take the same kind of training as ground tying.

The buggy I'm looking at comes in black, blue, or red. I like the black more than the other two colors. The wheels are all silver but I'm wondering if he can get them unpainted for me and I'll have them powder coated a different color when they get here. I need to talk to him about that. I do like the red cart but I'm not sold on red behind a bay.... plus the black seems more versatile. I can also change the seat color at some point if I want to give it a pop of color.

I may need to try a mullen with Clem. I'm not sold on the snaffle. I've also been thinking a dog bone.....


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 2, 2017)

My problem with the tether is the damage to the horse's mouth if he decides to drag it. I just didn't feel good about pursuing it. I think in the old days it was a case of "have to" and people did what they had to do. If a cart horse bolted, I'll bet the theory was he couldn't move as fast with a tether attached and hopefully it would get caught on something before he got too far if he did drag it.

I carried my tether around in my cart tool box for a couple of years, thinking it would come in handy. Finally decided to jettison that extra weight. I wonder if I should try it again, now that he is older. I could attach it to a halter instead of to the bridle.

I wonder if there are any old photographs of them being used.

Let us know if you get Clementine trained to use it. It would be handy when there is nothing to tie to around, for sure!


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 2, 2017)

MajorClem did your dad close on the property? I hope so!

I never liked, or thought I would like red on a bay but Cappy has a red harness pad and I like it. If you like a red cart, I say go for it!

I drove Cappy yesterday and today and although he was feeling silly at first he settled down and gave me a nice ride in the otter sled. I had him pull the manure tubs first, and then hubby took him for a short spin to make sure he was settled down (I am still technically not supposed to drive so trying to be safe a possible). He

LOVES my husband!

My shafts have not come yet, soon I hope.


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 2, 2017)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I wonder if there are any old photographs of them being used.


If you have Netflix watch the first 20 min or so of "Hello Dolly". They used the weighted tethers on all of the horses on set and there are a lot of them. You see Mr. Vandergelder unclip the tether from the bit and pick up the weight and place it in his carriage before driving off so it's not like they just used them as a prop. They show them being used as intended. It's kinda neat to see.



Cayuse said:


> MajorClem did your dad close on the property? I hope so!
> 
> I never liked, or thought I would like red on a bay but Cappy has a red harness pad and I like it. If you like a red cart, I say go for it!
> 
> ...


Yes he did close on the property. So on paper it's his but he is allowing the previous owner to continue to use it until next fall since my father will be in Illinois until then anyway. But we know for certain now that our horses will be "snowbirds". North in the summer and south in the winter.

Will you post a pic of Cappy in his red gear? I liked the red because it was different from what you usually see. The blue was an obnoxious blue so it's out for sure.

I hope you get your shafts soon. Sounds like you are putting the otter sled to good use anyway


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 3, 2017)

I can get a picture tomorrow or Sunday of Cappy in red. I wonder if the blue cart is what I call "bridesmaid blue", it was a color popular back she everyone I knew was getting married and ALL the bridesmaids wore that color and I got tired of it! I'll have to check out the site again to see if it is.

I drove Peanut this afternoon and he had a great time. He was getting a little bored with the lack of work and a bored Peanut is a naughty Peanut  !!!


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 4, 2017)

Ok, going to try to post the picture I took today of Cappy with the red harness pads. Please excuse the hair, he has quite a fur coat and it goes in every direction.


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 5, 2017)

Oh I do like the red on Cappy! I thought the red would make the coat look washed out but it looks nice. Your Cappy looks almost exactly the same color as Clementine. Maybe if I could get the cart in red but with a black seat and black wheels. Then it wouldn't look like the Cherry Chariot driving down the road






We are starting to thaw out here. I went out yesterday morning and it felt like Spring! Finally! Hopefully I'll be back to driving Clem once or twice a week by the end of the month. Then I can start posting in the "Hours to Drive" thread. Hooray!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 6, 2017)

I notice that sometimes when I drive Rowdy my toes are curled up in my shoes. I have to take a moment to relax my feet. I have even felt my jaw clench. I'm sure this translates to my whole body, and thus to him.

When we are at the whoa or stand, I need to remember to use that time to relax.

Sometimes I ask him to stand for the length of a Hail Mary. This helps both of us. I think I am rather like my rat terrier dog--I am either laid back or in the "terrier mode". Don't they say that people are like their dogs??


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 7, 2017)

I have a question maybe you all can help me with.

I have been using the otter sled with no shafts and a breast collar, making sure that the traces are straight to where I connect to the sled. This means I have been using baling twine to make trace hangers and it's working ok so far.

Cappy is very happy to both walk and trot with me in the sled.

Peanut is happy to walk while pulling the manure tubs but when I get it the sled he wants to trot. When he starts to walk off and feels the weight on the breast collar he backs off and stops, or immediately "pushes" through it and trots off, with a lurch.

But he is very HAPPY to trot and will trot on doing figure 8s and tight turns without issue.

So my question is, Is he just learning how to pull the sled? Or is it too much for him with the breast collar and I should get a draft collar (which I don't want to do)?

I lowered the breastplate down a little and that seemed to help.

I worked him today and once we picked up a trot (he kept asking), he was super, and he did walk afterwards ok.

My shafts have not arrived yet, I am thinking he may be alot better with those distributing the weight and stabilizing things.

Any advice apprecitated!


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 7, 2017)

My dad's foxtrotter did the same thing with a heavier load. We put him in a euro collar rather than in a straight breast collar and this eliminated the problem. Do your traces swivel on the breast collar so you have a good line of draft and the breast collar isn't rotating in and biting into his chest when he starts to pull?

Honestly when pulling a heavy load a collar is the best way to go. It offers the most proper and comfortable way for them to pull. It sounds like he might be telling you he is uncomfortable with the current setup for heavier loads.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 8, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> Ok, going to try to post the picture I took today of Cappy with the red harness pads. Please excuse the hair, he has quite a fur coat and it goes in every direction.


Cappy is so handsome!


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks Marsha! I think he's kinda cute. His head is not refined, he has a bit of a roman nose, but it suits him. And I like bays 

MajorClem, you are right about the collar. Today I used Cappy's semi-v shaped breastplate that is MUCH wider and fits his shoulders differently and it was like night and day. No problems at all walking off and he seemed really happy with the set-up. I should look into a euro collar. I have never seen one up close, just pictures. Where did your dad get his?

Oh and congrats on the new place, I'm happy that the deal went through!


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 9, 2017)

Fantastic Cayuse! It sounded so similar to the problem we were having with Red that I thought I might as well put in my 2 cents. I'm glad that worked for him.

Dad got his directly from the Amish maker of Comfy Fit. I went out last October and he took me out to their shop. The Euro Collar in mini sizes is about the cutest thing I have ever seen! They are well made and are a little more forgiving in fit than a regular work collar. But they also function a little differently than a regular collar. However, for what you are doing a euro collar would be perfect I think. They seem to have really gained favor in the marathon driving circuit. I am thinking when I go back out to visit this summer I may purchase a full Comfy Fit with Euro Collar for Clementine.

Also, thank you for the congrats on the property. I am glad as well that it worked out. It's one of those things that we had to wait a long time for but ended up being the perfect thing at just the right time.

If anyone ever wants to drive in the Southern Utah desert I have a place you can board your horses


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 9, 2017)

The desert sounds pretty nice right now! We are at the start of a big snow storm with lots of wind. Our snowblower gave up the ghost on Tuesday so we had to scramble to get another last night, most every place was sold out. But hubby ended up with a pretty nice one, he's happy. One and a half feet of snow expected. I don't mind the snow so much, but the wind takes the fun right of it.

Do the euro collars have to be connected to the girth with a strap between the front legs?

I will look up the Comfy Fit collars when I get a chance, I want both minis to be comfortable while they are doing their job. They like to work so I want to keep them that way. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 12, 2017)

Too warm yesterday for driving--a record 96!! My yaks would have fainted. Today a front came through and the temp dropped 50 degrees and the wind is howling. Aw, weather on the prairie...


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 13, 2017)

Holy cow! 96*??!! No kidding the woolies would've dropped. Send some of that heat this way... maybe half of it... I don't want all 96 degrees.

We can now see the ground in some places. We had 4' of snow a week ago but then warm temps and rain made quick work of it. The hardest part about winter driving here is that when we get heavy storms people don't shovel their sidewalks and the road has no shoulder... only snow drifts. Another week of this weather and I'll have sidewalks and a wide road shoulder to get around on. Hooray!!!!


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 13, 2017)

96! That's a complete opposite of here. We just had two huge storms in four days. It has actually snowed for four days if I stop and think about it. If not heavy snow,then flurries.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 13, 2017)

I just got the pictures from today downloaded so I thought I would post one of Peanut and the otter sled. I have had no more problems since changing the breast collar to the shaped one (thanks again MajorClem!) and he even offered to canter today but I put the kibosh on that idea! I'm still waiting for the shafts, I hope they come soon.


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 13, 2017)

That looks like so much fun! I'm glad he's feeling more comfortable in the shaped breast collar. He looks great pulling the otter sled. He really is a handsome guy!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 14, 2017)

Against the snow, he makes a great picture. That sled looks like so much fun. We've had over 2" rain here; bet I could use it as a boat, too.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 14, 2017)

More snow tomorrow! We've been getting slammed.

I bet it's coming from Marsha's rain clouds headed my way.

MajorClem did you decide about a cart yet?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 15, 2017)

Nice weather today. I took Rowdy for a walk and would have loved to drive him, but my circle pasture is nearly underwater. I'll have to wait a day or two before we can work. I don't want to take him out on the road without doing our circles first.


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 17, 2017)

Sounds like everyone is getting the crazy rain and flooding like we are. I may invest in scuba gear for my minis and use them as dive buddies...

I'm going to have to groom a few extra dogs to save up my pennies for a cart but I think I am going to go with the Frontier that I posted. I'm still going back and forth on red vs black though....I loved the red on Cappy but in the end I'll probably go black because I have a few custom harness parts in lime green. Might look a little funny with the red cart.

As a side note. We've kept this thread alive for over a year. It's been so much fun for me to get to know everyone on here and their horses a bit and to follow your drives and progress. I can finally see sidewalks and the shoulder of the road is no longer a big snow bank so, when this rain passes it's time for me to contribute actual driving posts to this thread again. Oh! And hours to drive posts on our other thread! Hooray! Happy driving and I hope we all dry out a little very soon for some spring drives.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 17, 2017)

Lime and red would be bright, all right. I'd probably go with the black, too. I think I remember your driving lines are lime? Black would look sharp with that.

We've been thinking about getting a cart for Cappy so I understand about saving the pennies. I have a feeling he will need one with smaller wheels as he is a bit smaller than Peanut and IIRC the cart balance was off. I have to look at my pictures to jog my memory.

I had him out in the sled yesterday and he was such a good boy. He had one tight turn to make and he crossed over with his front feet and did an almost perfect turn on his haunches. I did not teach him that and I was impressed with the little man.  In the past he was used to pull logs and I think that move may have come from that time in his life. He sure had it all under control.


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 23, 2017)

So finally all of our snow was melted away and it was warming up. Then February happened. I woke up to 10 inches of freshly fallen white stuff. Gah!!! When will this end. I'm too big a wimp to go out in the snow so looks like I'm bummin' around in the barn for a little while longer.

In other news, I've got my dad looking at the Waverly Midwest Horse sale for a teammate for Clementine. I've got my eye on one or two in the catalog.. We'll see how it goes...


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 23, 2017)

That would be exciting! Are they trained or young'uns ready to start?


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 23, 2017)

The one I'm looking at is a 5 year old gelding used by amish children to drive to school. He's already broke to drive in a team so I think that would be helpful with teaching Clem to be part of a team as well.


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 23, 2017)

Sorry for the double post but I just got a pic from my parents (who are living across the country in Illinois for a year and a half) of my dad in a mini cart hitched behind two percheron drafts. So of course I had to call them. I have been taking care of my parents horses while they are away and they bought me the Frontier mini cart that I posted about as a "thank you" gift for taking care of their animals. I'm sooooo excited! So this is why dad but the idea in my head to pick up another mini at Waverly. This cart has shafts and a team pole so it can be used single or double. I'm going out to visit in July so I'll be able to bring it and any horses home with me then. Hopefully he'll have our Fjord team and Clem's teammate


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 23, 2017)

Oh those carts are nice! I had been looking at those last year. The mini you picked out sounds like a good prospect, I hope that you can get him. When is the sale?

What a nice surprise from your Dad!


----------



## jventresca (Mar 1, 2017)

What a great surprise! I hope your pair goes together easily. I bought a mini from an Amish man to match one I had. The new boy doesn't have many manners but he's being very good to drive with his partner. They're not a perfect match; one is a silver dapple pinto, the other is a black and white pinto.

The weather here in eastern PA has been unseasonably warm so we've been able to drive quite a bit. I'm planning to go to Gladstone CDE in May so the boys need to be fit enough to trot 6 K at 9 kph. Gladstone is very hilly compared to my place. We'll have to take the boys out to different places to practice. Gladstone entries don't open for another month. By then I should have a good idea of whether I can get them ready in time.

We'll be doing the Training Level Test 2. The only bug-a-boo for us will be the rein back.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 2, 2017)

My shafts were shipped today. I don't know whether to hope for more snow or not. I'm thinking not. We have bare ground and I don't want to start mud season all over again.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 2, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> My shafts were shipped today. I don't know whether to hope for more snow or not. I'm thinking not. We have bare ground and I don't want to start mud season all over again.


You can expect more snow where you are, right? Those shafts seem to have taken their sweet time. Hope they travel speedily to you.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 3, 2017)

We might get more snow but the long range forecast is for weather in the 40's. March is an odd month, some years its very snowy and sometimes it can be milder and muddy. I think we're in for mild, today was cold but from Sunday on it looks warmer and damp. Last week we had a record warm day.

Your right about those shafts, I had just about given up. I really do hope that they ARE in the mail. My fingers are crossed.

Glad DD is doing better☺


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 3, 2017)

MajorClem has the auction happened yet?


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 4, 2017)

It's not til the end of the month. I had my dates mixed up. But dad will be talking to the guy buying for us in the next day or two.

Glad your shafts are finally on their way. That did take a really really long time. Hopefully they will be totally worth it


----------



## Squeaks (Mar 4, 2017)

Loved catching up on everyone's drive days! I've been MIA due to work and the weather. I have not been able to get much driving done and it's driving me bonkers... Or driving me to moodiness as hubby would say.

I've driven once in the last month, not cool!

I feel awful that I'm "hauling" on his mouth in this picture, but Coal is having a hard time understanding his turn and not everyone I drive with wants to go full throttle or that he should always lead. He did well, but was very ramped up to do more than walk. In his defense, it had been quite sometime since our last drive and he generally gets to run off steam on our first drive out. Gave him a bib clip since it was a roasting 70*+ in February! He promptly rolled in the gravel parking lot after untacking.






In other news I've lost and gained a cart...

My recent project (Willow - Gypsy Cob) completely totaled the shafts on a new-to-me cart. We had a freak accident that consisted of her mowing me down with my own cart. I say it lightly as the incident could have been so incredibly worse, but was quite minimal in damages. I'll take a pretzel cart over broken legs and vet bills. Willow was hooked to my pony shaft, mini cart, just for sensation purposes. I felt brave and felt she was mellow enough to put the traces on... So I hooked one trace and started to head for the other. Realizing it wasn't my brightest idea I went back to take the trace off. She turned into the fence, poking herself in the neck with the shaft and startled. Turning into me she poked herself with the other shaft and made two circles around me with the cart, nearly flipping it. I was literally moments from getting her back under control when the shaft went through my belt-loop, my turn to panic, she got away from me about the time the cart flipped... Off she went, bucking like a bronc. Made a b-line for the fence before turning last minute and wiping out (cringe). Made about three laps around the ring with the cart upside down (creating tremendous amounts of drag) before she fizzled out at the corner of the ring, huffing away. Fortunately no blinkers, just a halter. I have a hard time believing she would have stopped with the blinkers on, I'd rather my horse know what's going on back there before introducing the blinkers.

Made it over to her, gave her a scratch and sat on the cart (now beside her) giving it my all to show it was not a big deal. Several minutes after I sat on the cart only then did I start to unhook her from it. Dragging the cart close enough to release the harness from her. Giving her a good pat and again, treating it like it never happened, yet sensitive to her sensory. I attempted to ground her by doing some lunging, but she was quite anxious, not excessively so... but she was not too interested in giving me her full attention. So I flipped the cart over and rolled it back to the barn in one hand and her in the other. She did remarkably well with me pulling the cart alongside and was never uncontrollable.

Sometimes I have to remember how easily it is to mistaken naivety for confidence. Without making the story longer I went back that evening to see how badly I damaged our trust (I cried over this accident and wanted to give up on the horses entirely, I felt like a complete failure for putting my horse in that position) She never missed a beat. Everything I asked her to do, she did it (granted no cart or harness involved). So we are building her back up with the false shafts. She's a little jumpier about things following her, but I am thrilled the accident didn't ruin her.

So, my pretzel cart... Which will eventually get new shafts. Amazingly the only real damage to said cart. Was an auction buy no less. This cart had excessively long shafts, which made it feasible to use on Willow for nothing more than desensitizing purposes, however, they created a great deal of leverage because of their length.






Hoping she comes around as I just scored a new-to-me EE Pony cart for $60...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 4, 2017)

I know what you mean about mistaking naivety for confidence.

Glad it didn't turn out any worse.

Looks like you are having a good drive with Coal!


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 5, 2017)

I started to hyperventilate at that the point where the shaft went through your belt loop. That was scary to read about. And the picture of the cart is another frightening thing. I am glad that you and Willow are OK.

Coal and his friend look happy to be out and about! I'll be clipping soon, too.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 5, 2017)

Squeaks, the high center of gravity on your new ez cart might be an issue. On an incline, you could get dumped out pretty ez-ily.


----------



## Squeaks (Mar 6, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> I started to hyperventilate at that the point where the shaft went through your belt loop. That was scary to read about. And the picture of the cart is another frightening thing. I am glad that you and Willow are OK.
> 
> Coal and his friend look happy to be out and about! I'll be clipping soon, too.


That was incredibly scary for me and I wouldn't be surprised if I had just let go over her trying to get away from her. I can't believe it happened, I mean the odds of it... One benefit to being a fluffy equestrian is it didn't occur to me the durability of a belt-loop, or in this case, a lack thereof. It broke about the time I hit the ground. Had it been my 90lb Sister-in-law she probably would have gone for a very scary ride.

Coal was very happy to be out! I'm so ready for some more Spring like weather, but not welcoming the humidity to come lol.



Marsha Cassada said:


> Squeaks, the high center of gravity on your new ez cart might be an issue. On an incline, you could get dumped out pretty ez-ily.


Hubby affectionately calls the cart an "Ez-Exit". It was purchased for my 14.1hh Cob, so there won't be any mini's pulling it, but I can still see where the center of gravity could pose a problem. I don't plan to take Willow (the cob) on any trail drives anytime soon lol, I think I'll be sticking to the ring with her !


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 6, 2017)

I still can't get over the shaft through the belt loop. That is such a freak thing to have happen. I did have a mare once who was wearing a full cheek snaffle and got the cheek piece stuck in the stirrup iron when she went to itch herself. That could've been a train wreck but she let me disengage her snout from her side before panic set in.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 7, 2017)

Did circles with Rowdy then road work. I put a barrel in our circle pasture for another obstacle to go around. He is still resistant, but doing better. He did well on the road. I have not asked him to go past cattle and we've avoided traffic. I want everything to be positive for him at this point.

I started thinking about how far he has come since I've had him. He couldn't even stand tied without getting into trouble. And had never done anything but stand in a pen and get hauled around in a trailer. So, I think he has come a long way and I have to give him credit.


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 7, 2017)

I think a lot of the credit with Rowdy needs to go to you as well. It takes a good person to be patient and kind with a horse that needs some extra care while training. I'm glad you guys are turning into such a good team. I'm afraid I may have the same situation when I go to train Major so I may be picking your brain for pointers along the way.

The sun refuses to come out around here. I had a pretty bad week last week. I get moody (hubby says impossible) when I don't see the sun for long stretches of time. Last week everything that could go wrong did and I refused to deal with it. So despite my original determination to go drive last week I did not. I may be able to at lease try to work with Clementine on standing while tacking up this Friday while my son is in school. I need to re-fit her harness the best I can. I, with some help and observation from others, have realized that her original harness is now to small for her. What fit her as a 3 year old does not fit her as a 7 year old. I will adjust what I can until I can get her new harness. I will have it for sure by this summer but would like to have it this spring. 

Anyway, that's my goal. Working on standing, adjusting her harness, and a short drive or ground drive.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 8, 2017)

MajorClem, I hope that the sun comes out for you this week and everything is done "going wrong" for awhile. Things always have a way of piling up when you need it the least.

I have been working on standing with Cappy, he is a fidgit in hand. Been taking him for walks and stopping here and there randomly, increasing the time he stands slowly. He's catching on. I wish you lived close by, we could make a team out of Clem and Cappy ☺

Marsha, good to hear about Rowdy having another positive drive. It sounds like he has made big progress since he began his training with you. I didnt realize he was so green when he came to you. My mom always tells me it takes a year to really get to know a horse, and them to know you. I think she is right.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 8, 2017)

My shafts came this afternoon. I just found a big box sitting in the middle of the barn ☺


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 9, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> My shafts came this afternoon. I just found a big box sitting in the middle of the barn ☺


At last!!

A semi delivered 8300# of gravel today. Rowdy stood by while the rock poured out. Then the driver honked, air braked, and revved for us. We walked around that scary thing a few times. Walked beside the truck as it left. He was a little reactive, but not too bad. Then he wanted to climb up the pile of gravel and spread it all out by himself, one paw at a time.

No chance to drive, as we are finishing tearing down the corral. Pulling up the big posts today.


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 9, 2017)

Glad your shafts came!!!

Sounds like you guys are doing a lot of work around your place. That's a lot of gravel. And isn't if funny how they spook at a leaf blowing but a dump truck is a fine thing. Horses minds are an interesting place to be sure.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 10, 2017)

Here is a picture of the shafts. Spent the afternoon getting them adjusted. Peanut was a bit unsure of the curves shafts but sorted himself out after a few minutes. I am not sure if I have the holdbacks in the right spot, if I do it is very awkward as they are really far forward. I'll have to compare picture to a picture on Patty"s website and see if there is a difference.

It was snowing when the picture was taken so that's why it looks streaky. We might get a little usable snow on Tuesday.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 16, 2017)

Has anyone been out and about?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 17, 2017)

Did you get a lot more snow? You've been getting a lot of use out of the otter sled.

Hoping to drive tomorrow. We've been walking but not driving. And I'm planning to take Rowdy ground driving in town next week with my sister, who is training one also.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 17, 2017)

Decided to take Rowdy out of his comfort zone today. After circles, we went down a different road. Then took a paved road home. Some traffic passed us and he shied a little at a big culvert and boulders. Over all he did very well. Finished with side passing exercise and tricks. I feel hopeful.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 17, 2017)

Marsha we got a blizzard on Tuesday! Lots of snow and wind, we lost power for a day. So I did get one afternoon playing with the sled on Wednesday. My husband even took Peanut for a spin around the field. Now it is all melting. We might get flurries tomorrow so I might get one more adventure with the sled, but I'm not counting on it. Peanut had fun, he wanted to GO.

Glad to hear Rowdy is behaving and you had another good session with him in a different area. I wonder what he think lives in the culvert?

Going to town with your sister and her mini sounds like fun. I wish I had someone drive with.

How is DD doing?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 17, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> Marsha we got a blizzard on Tuesday! Lots of snow and wind, we lost power for a day. So I did get one afternoon playing with the sled on Wednesday. My husband even took Peanut for a spin around the field. Now it is all melting. We might get flurries tomorrow so I might get one more adventure with the sled, but I'm not counting on it. Peanut had fun, he wanted to GO.
> 
> Glad to hear Rowdy is behaving and you had another good session with him in a different area. I wonder what he think lives in the culvert?
> 
> ...


Dapper Dan's stifle seems to be fine. He is flexing both legs well now. I think I will take him out in the sulky next week. I am having some heart-flips though, as he is turning 20 this spring. I see some signs of an older horse--some muscle loss, that little dent above the eye. The dentist was supposed to be out last week but had to reschedule, so I'll be interested in what she sees. I am thinking I will up his oat groats and alfalfa ration. Maybe take him into the elevator in town and weigh him. He is shedding out, but I'd like to know for sure about his weight. When I had him at the vet two weeks ago, he thought he had good muscle and had no comment about his weight. But I see a change.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 17, 2017)

It is difficult to see them grow older. Sometimes there seems to be a change noticeable one day that wasn't there the day before. But DD gets the BEST care there is from you and that will help him to "age gracefully" ☺

I was talking with my vet the other day about my welsh pony getting old, he's 19, and she laughed and said "He's not old yet!" so maybe 20 is the new 12? We can hope so, right?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 17, 2017)

Cayuse, you make all that snow sound like fun.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 19, 2017)

I took Rowdy to town today to ground drive with my sister. She got a horse last fall that was trained and even shown driving, but he is not ready for prime time.

We were out 2 hours; don't know how far we walked. Went into the Ag barn and maneuvered, then around the baseball field where a guy was mowing, then downtown, and stopped to visit with our mom. There wasn't a lot going on today, but we maneuvered around poles, railings, crossed streets, and had to cross two narrow bridges. Rowdy is definitely not ready for the cart in town; we will need to ground drive many more times. He does not react safely to things he doesn't like. But he was _much_ better today with people approaching him to pet.

(I am not wearing long sleeves because it's cold. Sun protection--it is 88 today!!)


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 19, 2017)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Cayuse, you make all that snow sound like fun.


I'm ready for the "fun" to end and Spring to start! Its been cold! Seriously though, it HAS been a fun winter. The minis kept me from getting glum during the gloomy months.
Nice picture of you and your sister. Do the minis get along?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 19, 2017)

They have only met twice. We did not allow them to get too pally. This was a business outing.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 20, 2017)

A "business outing", that made me smile ?. That's a good way to describe it.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 23, 2017)

MajorClem is it auction week? Good luck if it is!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 24, 2017)

Ground drove Rowdy today. We went all the way around our old route, past the places he bolted with me. He did very well, until he saw a neighbor lunging her big horse 1/4 mile away. Why in the world would that trigger something???? Glad I wasn't in the cart. But our circles are paying off; he is much more responsive to pressure. His transitions are good and he has a fairly good Stand. We will do lots more ground driving. It's interesting that we had to go back almost to the beginning of training. I guess one has to do that sometimes.

That trotting for the transitions in ground driving is sure hard on me!


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 25, 2017)

Maybe he tought the other horse was loose, running free. Mine have been known to get worked up sometimes when the see another horse being lunged, usually after they see it a few times it gets to be routine.

I wonder if it triggers a "flight" response, they see another horse running and they worry that there might be something to "run from" so they want to run too.

I had a heck of a time with Peanut last week, I was ground driving him and he spent quite a lot of time in the air. Think Lippazan moves. Part of it was we started off and he was "pinched" by the girth, well I fixed that immediately, but the "airs above the ground" continued. He finally pooped out and behaved but did I have my hands full. I took him out the next day and he was 100% a good boy, back to his usual self, so we kept it short and sweet.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 25, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> Maybe he tought the other horse was loose, running free. Mine have been known to get worked up sometimes when the see another horse being lunged, usually after they see it a few times it gets to be routine.
> 
> I wonder if it triggers a "flight" response, they see another horse running and they worry that there might be something to "run from" so they want to run too.
> 
> I had a heck of a time with Peanut last week, I was ground driving him and he spent quite a lot of time in the air. Think Lippazan moves. Part of it was we started off and he was "pinched" by the girth, well I fixed that immediately, but the "airs above the ground" continued. He finally pooped out and behaved but did I have my hands full. I took him out the next day and he was 100% a good boy, back to his usual self, so we kept it short and sweet.


I'm wondering if you have hit it exactly with the "flight" thing! He doesn't see horses being lunged and maybe he thinks it was running from something. I wonder what I can do about this? Maybe I can call my neighbor and ask her to let me know when she is going to lunge so I can bring him over to watch.


----------



## Squeaks (Mar 26, 2017)

I arguably threw a lot at "Dakota" today for his first day of interaction... However, his incredible knack for learning allowed it.

I started by introducing some yielding, desensitizing and then tossing the harness on for "giggles." I mean, after all, that'll be his main job. He flinched as I put the harness on, but stood politely as I tightened all the gear. Didn't even pay any mind to the harness as I worked on stop/go exercises in hand.

That being said, we had to take the cart out anyway so I asked Hubby to talk ahead of me, then beside and then behind. Needless to say the lesson went so well this is what we ended on. In the shafts politely and quietly. This will be as far as we get for a bit, I have more fine tuning to do, but I was curious to his thought process of driving in general






I did put a stick to him, he's a tick over 35" not the presumed 38" I was told. Which is perfectly fine


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 27, 2017)

I think 35" is a perfect height. Looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 28, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> MajorClem is it auction week? Good luck if it is!


Yes it is. The 30th. Anxiously awaiting to see what our buyer thinks of the horses then to see if we end up with or without a team and a new mini






Looks like everyone here is taking advantage of any good weather that they can. Happy driving!


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 31, 2017)

Well we have a team of Fjords now. Our buyer picked up a really nice team of 5 and 6 year old Fjord geldings today. I will be bringing them home with me after my visit to Illinois in July. Now we just need to think up new names for them. Bob and Bill just aren't going to cut it.

The minis sell tomorrow so I'll know by tomorrow afternoon if Clementine has a new teammate.


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 1, 2017)

So no mini teammate. The Amish gentleman that was buying horses for us called to say that he was very sorry but he had been away from home for 3 days and the mini horses weren't going to start selling until 6PM. There were a lot of un-cataloged horses at the sale so it went much slower than anticipated. He had a full trailer and a long drive ahead of him so he had to leave before the minis sold. I understand his situation and, while bummed out about no new mini, am excited for our new Fjord team bought the day before.


----------



## Squeaks (Apr 1, 2017)

Congratulations on the Fjord team!! You must share pictures


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 1, 2017)

Congratulations on your new team. Fjords are nice. The woman that helped me with Cappy last summer used to raise them. They are very uncommon around here. But the few I have seen have been sweeties. I love that size, very usable. Do "BillyBob" ride, too? That would be a nice bonus

Too bad about the mini. How do you hire an agent for the auction?

Squeaks is right, we need pictures!


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 2, 2017)

Dad is going out to drive them on Monday so he'll take pics. The gentleman who purchased them is an amish friend of my dad's from Iowa. He got to know him last summer and he's been looking at Fjord teams for us for about 6 months. He's pretty particular and really wanted to find us a team that checked all of our boxes. He's taking them back to his place and will work with them until July when I will drive out and bring them home. And yes they ride too. That was one of the things I wanted. A horse my son could ride. Raymund said he will put his girls on them to get them "kid broke" for us.

Here is their auction catalog pic. You can't see much of the second horse but if you count the legs you see he's there  They are lots 236 and 237 close to the bottom of the page.

http://www.waverlysales.com/Add-l-Horses.html


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 2, 2017)

Enjoyed looking at the catalog.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 2, 2017)

Nice looking horse, bigger than I imagined. There used to be one at the shows I go to, she was smaller, about 13.2 so that is probably where I got that idea, lol. My friend that raised them had a variety of sizes I think. But that was before I met her so I'm not positive about that.

Sounds like you will have a busy summer.

I took Peanut out one last time in the sled today. We had a snowstorm yesterday. Today it was in the 50's. He was so good. I have to say I liked the otter sled when we had it mickey moused together, without the shafts. The curved end shafts are really hard to get through the shaft carriers and tend to rub his sides. We have adjusted them again but will have to wait until next year to see how the adjustment work out. Maybe I will do a video of it then and everyone can critique it.

I did have fun with the ottersled though and will miss that now spring is SUPPOSED to be here.


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 3, 2017)

Okay I know they aren't minis so this is the last I'll post about them but here are the promised pics of the Fjord team. They are named Phineas and Ferb unless someone comes up with something better in the next day or two. After that we'll just be used to Phineas and Ferb and it'll stick.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 4, 2017)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I'm wondering if you have hit it exactly with the "flight" thing! He doesn't see horses being lunged and maybe he thinks it was running from something. I wonder what I can do about this? Maybe I can call my neighbor and ask her to let me know when she is going to lunge so I can bring him over to watch.


Or take him to show grounds that may have lounging going on, and first leave him tied at the trailer where he can soak in the activity, then lead him about, then ground drive him. I used to go to many shows with ponies/horses that never got shown - but just got used to the activity/exposure. It made a HUGE difference later for some with driving. Others were never "phased".


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 4, 2017)

MajorClemontine -

Thanx for sharing your team of Fjords!! Like others, they are larger to me than I was expecting - though I'd heard they could be that big, LOL.

They are NICE! What a terrific find for you and how great is that that your family has an Amish trainer/friend that is able to help you out. FANTASTIC!! I've always heard good things about the Waverly sales - several of the "old time" Shetland breeders used to run their previous years unregistered colts (or so I was told years ago) thru that sale - good homes and decent prices for the seller... Also a great place (again - as I was told, not first hand experience) to find mini/pony sized vehicles.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 4, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> Nice looking horse, bigger than I imagined. There used to be one at the shows I go to, she was smaller, about 13.2 so that is probably where I got that idea, lol. My friend that raised them had a variety of sizes I think. But that was before I met her so I'm not positive about that.
> 
> Sounds like you will have a busy summer.
> 
> ...


Can't you also use the Otter sled on grass/dirt as a drag? The reason I'm asking is I was looking at that application for hauling manure, smaller sticks, stacklable log cuts - through our sand/leaves here in NC... More info on the shaft arrangement too, but, I will admit I haven't been thru all the pages here recently. Have you already posted that info? If so, give me a page # or thread # and I'll go find it. Haven't had time to keep up with all the forum stuff and I've let reading this thread get way behind some 30 pages ago!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 4, 2017)

paintponylvr said:


> Or take him to show grounds that may have lounging going on, and first leave him tied at the trailer where he can soak in the activity, then lead him about, then ground drive him. I used to go to many shows with ponies/horses that never got shown - but just got used to the activity/exposure. It made a HUGE difference later for some with driving. Others were never "phased".


There are no shows around here. There are some playdays, however. Good suggestion! I will plan to take him to one, just so he can be exposed. Of course, HE will probably scare those big horses silly!


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 4, 2017)

paintponylvr said:


> Can't you also use the Otter sled on grass/dirt as a drag? The reason I'm asking is I was looking at that application for hauling manure, smaller sticks, stacklable log cuts - through our sand/leaves here in NC... More info on the shaft arrangement too, but, I will admit I haven't been thru all the pages here recently. Have you already posted that info? If so, give me a page # or thread # and I'll go find it. Haven't had time to keep up with all the forum stuff and I've let reading this thread get way behind some 30 pages ago!


This is a great idea. Do you have other horses or animals that you can use Peanut pulling the otter sled to feed? Wouldn't that be fun. It would take longer for sure but if you did it several times per week he'd be a pro in a month. I need to do that with Clem. Maybe she'd be stand for harnessing better if I worked with her more...like every day....

I may have just become convinced to build a feed wagon/sled....


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 4, 2017)

Paula, on page 55 there is a picture of Peanut with the sled and the shafts. You could use the sled by itself for pulling some light stuff I think but it would scuff up the bottom a lot without snow. If you don't mind it getting scuffed and scraped it would do.

BUT,

The otter sled with the shafts attached does NOT make a good skid as without weight in the back, the front of the sled tips forward and digs into the ground. This is one of the reasons I dislike the shafts. I could not use the sled with the shafts to pull manure tubs without getting IN the sled with the empty tubs for the return trip. I did not want to have to do this with the green mini.

We have tried to tinker with the balance of the sled but it really needs a load in it to stay level. That concerns me as I worry it is putting a lot of stress on the horses anatomy somewhere (back, chest, shoulder).

I hope this explanation makes sense. The next time it snows I will post a picture of the sled tipping. But I hope we get no more snow until November!!!

MajorClem, those two are adorable!


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 4, 2017)

MajorClementine said:


> This is a great idea. Do you have other horses or animals that you can use Peanut pulling the otter sled to feed? Wouldn't that be fun. It would take longer for sure but if you did it several times per week he'd be a pro in a month. I need to do that with Clem. Maybe she'd be stand for harnessing better if I worked with her more...like every day....
> 
> I may have just become convinced to build a feed wagon/sled....


We just have the two minis and my welsh pony. I don't have to move feed more than a few feet thankfully!

Peanut stands better when he is used more. He can be a stinker to harness/hitch sometimes. Very fresh! The last time we were out he was amazingly good and stood while we did a lot of fiddling with the sled and harness. I was astounded!


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 5, 2017)

Isn't it interesting that the way we "rig" something is sometimes (a lot of times) better than a "proper" setup. The new mini wagon I've got had a problem with the trees hitting the cart so they were always a little to one side. Uncomfortable for the horses I would think. We called and asked about it and the answer was that "it was the best setup that we have come up with so far". Dad and I figured there had to be a better way. Why would you drive knowing you were causing your horses discomfort. So we turned the pole upside down. It makes the draft a little lower since the trees are now under the pole instead but the horses are much happier. It's more like and axle draft now so win-win I say


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 6, 2017)

Rowdy was an absolute brat today. I am tired of going backward instead of forward. I finally give up on him. It makes me feel like a failure, but I've definitely decided.

We had not been out for about 10 days. Lots of rain. Then I had to wait for my circle field to not be a swamp. I will not drive him anymore without doing circles first. He stood nicely for harnessing and we did fine entering the circle field. Then he turned into his bratty self.. He would not turn, and when I finally got him to turn, it was back to the old head-sideways-body-straight mode. I thought we had worked through all that. Then he decided he would not leave the gate area. I had to unhook and ground drive him then. We went around and around the field. Every time he got to that point he had a fit. No improvement on the turns. It was as though he was possessed by an imp today. Finally did hook back up to drive back to the barn. We never went on the road. There was no way he was going to be safe there. I have been working with him for nearly 1 1/2 years. A professional trainer had him for 3 weeks. I just don't see that he and I have a future.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 6, 2017)

That darn Rowdy. I am disappointed for you, you have put in so much effort into making it work with him.

Don't feel like a failure, sometimes it is just a bad fit between horse and human or the horse and the particular job chosen for him. If he is proving not to be safe it's a wise decision not to continue.

Maybe he can find a home as a companion with someone who needs a pasture pal for a lonely horse or something like that. Or he can hang out with DD if you want three ☺. Three is a nice number, no one is ever left alone to raise heck when another one leaves for awhile. I had to get a third one to keep peace in the barn, I didn't really WANT three but there they are.

Anyway, I hope that you are able to get a mini or pony to drive that is safe and that you can have FUN with.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 6, 2017)

I really feel he has potential to be a driving horse. That's why I'm so frustrated. I am thinking someone _else_ can take him forward. He just doesn't care whether he pleases me; he is all about himself. I posted him on two horse sites today.

I only have two horses. That is the most I can take care of. My experience with three horses is one is always an outsider and the dynamic isn't good. Sounds like you have a nice little herd, Cayuse!

Don't know what I will do when Rowdy leaves for a companion for Dapper Dan. He may have to be alone till I can find something else.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 6, 2017)

Yes, three is a lot more work. I will admit to that! My chores were so much easier with just two, but I was not able to take Peanut anywhere because the Welsh pony would go nuts. So we ended up with Cappy. The hard part is none of them will turn out with each other! Its a long story, but they all were gelded very late and they all want to be the boss. It got pretty ugly ? once or twice so now they all get turned out alone and it's a nuisance. I cannot let them settle it themselves, someone would get hurt.


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 7, 2017)

Dang! It seemed like he was starting to come around for you for a bit. Such a frustrating day for you both. Hopefully you can find him someone who he will mesh better with. And after you've found him a place you'll just have to spend more time with DD so he's not lonely. Sounds like a win for both of you


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 7, 2017)

O, NO, Marsha! I'm so sorry. Since I had been out of the reading of this topic for a while, I was originally caught by surprise when you were describing good works with him. I figured a break through had happened and that was why you hadn't already started your search for a new driving horse (I thought you were going to sell him last year and start a search for a new horse).

I agree with the others. Something else to consider - give me a bit while I figure out the best way to word it. Looking for one that you FEEL safe with is the best idea.

I used to not understand, in 2008, a friend and then a friend of hers refused to ride if they didn't have someone to ride with. That meant that more often then not, they simply didn't ride their horses. So their horses, some literally just home from a trainer and losing valuable time (& their $$), stood around or went back to pasture simply because they didn't have a friend to ride with. I was stumped! I rode all my life MOSTLY alone, so I had no idea what that was about. I DID have accidents - I just got thru them (& hobbled home a couple of times or left a "broken" cart next to the road/on the trail while I led/ground drove the horse back home/to the trailer at the trail head). Now I'm older. A couple of "nasty" horses (not really bad, but all of a sudden sitting on what felt like a "keg of dynamite" wasn't fun) - instead of enjoying my rides - I began to stress about them. It was uncomfortable. When I did ride with someone who was a "go-get em" rider, as I had been, the stress went even higher. That stress actually turned to real fear - BOY WAS I SURPRISED - and the horses, especially the "keg" one, could feel it. That fear, for the first time, got in the way - because I was so uncomfortable I wasn't able to work thru it and it BUILT instead of dispersing. The enjoyment in the horses left completely, as my confidence in my abilities to both control/direct them easily AND to enjoy them & our rides DISAPPEARED. Then some physical problems started - my hips would lock up when I tried to sit in the saddle after mounting - VERY painful and VERY unnerving as suddenly I didn't feel like I could "get away" if anything went wrong (the "keg" was exceedingly "light" in the front end - had no problems with rearing STRAIGHT up). Indeed, just dismounting became almost impossible, once I was mounted and my hips locked. 2012 was the last year that I rode, in 2013 I sold "my" arab mare and in 2014, 'Dira's little arab mare (also one of my mounts) was euthanized. I haven't even ridden at all since - though a couple of times I've dearly wanted to. Now, my larger size combined with the fact I'm no longer in shape to ride would get in the way (eroding any of the last confidence in my abilities before even getting started). I was a good rider, certainly not the best, since I had confidence in my abilities (I LOVED training a riding horse but if they bucked, I pulled muscles staying in the saddle as a youngster and early adulthood) and could utilize that even when things "got crazy". With confidence, even in scary situations, I could work thru them calmly. To have that confidence erode & disappear - was a problem. What a quandary to deal with!!

I now have a VERY real and very different type of compassion for the older rider OR anyone who has lost their confidence. I can still work with them - both in riding and driving, but I do so with a different level of understanding what may (or may not) be needed!

SO - my feelings have changed. I DO believe you need to work with a horse you can have fun with and confidence in - especially now, as we age. One that you can FEEL safe with is important. Now, it may be more important to find that partner you don't always have to train full time, one that you can relax with enough to fully enjoy.

And I've never believed that a horse should automatically have a "forever home" IF you aren't able to work with and enjoy them w/i your own abilities. I don't believe you should feel any shame or shoulder any blame for finding him a different home, so that you can find another driving horse to become yours (& DD's) new companion.

and now my hubby is wondering what's wrong with me. first time I've fully admitted this (or put it down anywhere) and I've gotten a bit teary!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 7, 2017)

Paula, that is why I am hoping to find a young/youngish new owner for Rowdy. I think he would be successful with such an owner. I hate to see him go back to standing around in a pen, waiting for treats and never learning anything new.

When I first started driving 15 years ago, it never occurred to me that I could get hurt! Ignorance was bliss.


----------



## jventresca (Apr 7, 2017)

I can sympathize with your feelings totally, Paula! I'd ridden my whole life and had horses of all types in my back yard. About 20 years ago I put riding aside and went back to driving. I've been lucky not to have had many crashes so far. I think planning for safety is very important. One of the best things we can do for our own safety is to listen to our horses. If they're saying "I'm not going to be a driving horse", let them go.

I've trained upwards of 50 minis to drive and have only hit a few that really didn't like it. I think horses need routine, rewards and to enjoy their jobs.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 7, 2017)

Wow Paula, your post awesome. Thank you for sharing! I don't ride anymore either because of the same reasons. You explained it better than I ever could. I used to be an adequate rider but then the arthritis came and my reaction time slowed because my balance is wonky and the fear of "what might happen" took over. Like you explained, I completely lost my confidence. I would love to ride again but the last time I tried, I froze. My body sort of overrode logic.

Sometimes this business of horses can be quite discouraging.

Marsha, I know that you find a wonderful new horse that you can enjoy for years to come. He's out there, you just haven't met him yet. Or her, if you prefer!


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 11, 2017)

I've been watching youtube videos from "I AM" mini horse ranch in AZ. If I finish grooming at noon tomorrow I am hoping I can go down and ground drive Clem for a bit before a dentist appt at 3:00. I would like to work with her on bending and counter bending. I need to get her to relax and not be so heavy on the bit and I've neglected my ground driving. I don't have anyone close by who drives to help me with these things but my SIL is a horse whisperer with riding horses. She has done some dressage riding and is one of those people who see and feel every change in a horse. I am hoping she can help teach me to teach Clementine to collect and carry herself better while ground driving and then I can transfer that to when we are hitched. I'm hoping she can help me next week when we both have a free day. Maybe Tues....


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 11, 2017)

So I had a couple of free hours today and it's a cloudy but warm day so I headed down to the barn. I was just going to work with Clem but when I got down there I decided to catch Major first and start him. I wanted to start him driving last year but neglected to actually do it so today was the day. I put the harness saddle on him (he's had a tiny riding saddle on before so I knew he'd be okay for the belly band) and the bridle. He has only had a bit once before so there was a lot of chewing and messing with the bit but he took it in his mouth without complaint. 

I lead him out to the pasture then stepped behind him and asked him for a walk. I have worked him in the round pen so he knows how to go without being led but the bit was a whole new thing for him. He went forward in short choppy steps and I stayed lose on the bit. We worked for about 15 minutes and he had started to settle in and respond to gentle pressure right and left. I figured once he started to relax it was time to quit. I also figure short positive lessons are best. I've never started a driving horse completely on my own so any pointers are appreciated.

After Major had a quick turn I switched the tack over to Clementine. She was all over the place today!!! Granted I haven't had her out for several months and she's a spitfire anyway. Also my fault was I didn't have a plan in mind before we started. She played the fun spin around and around and around game so I had to unwind the reins from her when she stopped. That's when I decided we were doing rail work until she settled down and relaxed then we would be done. It took about 20 min on the rail for her to stop tossing her head and making exaggerated turns on the tiniest signals from me. In the end she did settle and walked beautifully down and back so we called it quits. Total for her was about 40 minutes but I'm thinking only 20 of that was productive. The first 20 was both of us trying to remember what we were doing.

What has this taught me? That neglecting your ground driving exercises is a terrible terrible thing


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 11, 2017)

Did not drive today, but took Dapper Dan and Rowdy in for the Headstart visit to the horse area. Two big horses available for them to "ride" and my two little ones to brush and "lead". Dapper Dan resigned himself to having his tail braided and 6 children at a time brushing him. Rowdy took it for a little while then had a tantrum. We had a little lesson away from the children, then went back to work. He did all right after that. One huge improvement for him: he didn't bat an eye when 15 small children rushed at him holding brushes.

The children loved being up high on the big horse, but I think the big hit of the day was being shut in the horse trailer. I let them in and slammed the gate noisily on them. They were thrilled. Some didn't want to come out until time for snacks.

My sister also had her two bottle calves there and the first group got to give them bottles.

One autistic boy was interesting. He spent a lot of time rubbing his face against Dapper Dan's fur. And he cried when they took him out of the trailer.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 11, 2017)

Poor little kid. That makes me sad. The waterworks just started so I can say no more except for that was a nice thing you did.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 11, 2017)

MajorClementine said:


> So I had a couple of free hours today and it's a cloudy but warm day so I headed down to the barn. I was just going to work with Clem but when I got down there I decided to catch Major first and start him. I wanted to start him driving last year but neglected to actually do it so today was the day. I put the harness saddle on him (he's had a tiny riding saddle on before so I knew he'd be okay for the belly band) and the bridle. He has only had a bit once before so there was a lot of chewing and messing with the bit but he took it in his mouth without complaint.
> 
> I lead him out to the pasture then stepped behind him and asked him for a walk. I have worked him in the round pen so he knows how to go without being led but the bit was a whole new thing for him. He went forward in short choppy steps and I stayed lose on the bit. We worked for about 15 minutes and he had started to settle in and respond to gentle pressure right and left. I figured once he started to relax it was time to quit. I also figure short positive lessons are best. I've never started a driving horse completely on my own so any pointers are appreciated.
> 
> ...


Yes, and it is okay to go BACK to ground driving any time one feels one needs to!


----------



## jventresca (Apr 12, 2017)

You might want to consider running your reins through the tugs instead of the rein turrets. If you do this and keep your hands low so the reins are on either side of the horse's butt, the horse can't spin around. Also the outside rein will have a natural half halt from the horse's hind leg going forward and back. I've found this very helpful when long lining. Of course the tugs need to be buckled down so they can't swing wildly!


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 12, 2017)

MajorClem, I don't know if this might also help with Clem when she gets spunky, but when Peanut gets unfocused and feeling "up" I set up cones in different patterns like serpentines, figure eights and clovers for us to drive around. It gives him a purpose and something for his mind to work on. He has been known to work himself into a spin once in awhile, too. Not very often, but it is in his bag of tricks.


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 12, 2017)

Thank you both for your suggestions. I think I will try running the reins through the tugs. After she spun a few times she would do it automatically when I asked her to turn. Like she just expected to get all tangled up. I'll let you know how it goes this weekend using your suggestion.

And I did pick up some soccer cones for my son and I think I'll take them with me next time. I'll also plan ahead of time for what I want to work on and try not to get distracted while we are working.... I may be a little easy to sidetrack sometimes



The cones with give both of us focus I think.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 17, 2017)

Cones are good! You can get some pvc pipe and set them in concrete. Either use a small bucket, or buy some larger pvc to use as a form.


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 17, 2017)

More ground driving for both Clem and Major today. I wrapped the bit (single jointed snaffle) with vetwrap today to use it until I get a mullen to try on Major. He was hesitant to move forward today so since he is used to being lunged in the round pen we went in there to work. The inside line I ran from the bit to my hand as was suggested on another post of mine and the outside line I had from the bit through the tug loop. This worked very well for him. I lunged him in each direction 4-5 times at a trot then a couple of times at a walk. Then I ran both lines through the tug loops and I moved behind him as we walked around and through the round pen. We did slow figure 8's to get him used to turning with the bit pressure. We worked for 20 min today and called it quits. I think the roundpen was good for him because he is familiar working in there.

With Clementine I ran the lines through the tug loops and it was WONDERFUL! We started out with walking along the fence down and back and her walking calmly and straight (she's like a drunk sometimes!!!). Then we worked on changing direction. As soon as I asked her to go in a full circle around me she threw her head up for the spin she had learned during our last session. She seemed confused that it didn't work. I asked her to go the other direction and again the head went up but the spin just wasn't happening. After a few transitions I had her trotting her circles around me with much smoother direction changes. We ended with walking a couple of feet off of the fence and me gently "tapping" the right then left rein and then releasing when she gave her head in that direction. We've had a bit of a power struggle lately and it's made her mouth pretty hard and her neck pretty stiff so we're working on softening.

Here's a couple of pics from today. The first one his mouth is wide open as he still messes with the bit a lot. The second pic is after I moved behind him to ground drive after we lunged a bit.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 17, 2017)

Gosh he's cute!

Sounds like progress is being made ☺


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 18, 2017)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Cones are good! You can get some pvc pipe and set them in concrete. Either use a small bucket, or buy some larger pvc to use as a form.


Or if you are like our family - you have lots of 2 ltr soda/lemonade bottles. Lots & Lots. You can fill them w/ water or sand for weight, you can spray paint them in different colors.

Coffee "cans" also make good pole holders. figure out what you are going to use for a pole (upright pvc?) in what size, make the "holder" pvc a bit larger and put it into the "can" and add cement. The cement both holds the pole support and keeps them from blowing over in the wind with the weight.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 20, 2017)

I sure miss my corral. I will have to move my obstacles into my little circle pasture, where I'm keeping the boys for now. I find I am not working with them as it is more trouble to get to the obstacles. Husband says he won't do the corral till he gets the pergola finished. One thing at a time... I did not realize how much I used the corral until it was gone. I have a large horse motel in the circle pasture which I can close off to keep them off the green grass half of the day. But the corral was better.

While clipping Rowdy today, I interrupted the clipping session with some lunging. He was more agreeable to continue clipping afterward. Last year he would not let me clip his ears or around his forehead. This year he was just fine with it. Too cool yet for bathing, but I'll be glad to give them both a nice Grandpa's Pine Tar Shampoo going over.

I was glad the discolored hair where the snake bit Dapper Dan clipped off.


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 21, 2017)

^^ Yes, I have found the round pen to be a wonderful tool. It's not something we use all of the time but when you need one there really is no substitute. I like this one because the panels are solid on the bottom 1/2 so you can't get legs and feet caught up in them. I've had young horses get to bucking and kicking when first working them and slip and fall down. I'd hate to have a leg go through the panel then have a young and excited horse trying to get up.... Yikes!

I need to get the littles clipped after this cold snap moves off. I think I've settled on a blanket clip until after Memorial day. We don't plant gardens till Memorial day around here so I figure that's a good time for bathing and full body clipping.

I'm glad Rowdy let you clip his face and ears this year. Funny how they just change their minds eh? I've never used the Pine Tar on horses. Do you have a specific reason for using it? I've used it on dogs and my husband (psoriasis).


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 22, 2017)

Someone on the Forum told about the Pine Tar shampoo several years ago and I tried it. I think it is a wonderful shampoo for the horses. It does have a slight residual odor, but that goes away in a day or two. It is low sudsing, which makes it easier to rinse. All the little dark spots, possibly fungus, that I see after that spring clip go away. I use it on my dog also.

I am lunging Rowdy out in the open on a lungeline. I am not very good at it, but it seems to help. I believe that his biggest behavioral problem now is that he is buddy sour. I am not sure what to do about this. Without my corral, I cannot separate the two.


----------



## Squeaks (Apr 22, 2017)

Giving them a mild workout when they fuss over something is a great method to let them "think" they're winning  I have a hard to load gelding, but at the end of a trail he walks right on...

I have to finish clipping Remi, poor guy is half clipped as I was dense and decided not to wash him prior to clipping... Thus making my clippers dull and useless. I got bucked off Easter Sunday and in a rare moment, tried to catch myself, broke my humerus shaft in two on my left arm. So, clipping is about all I can do right now. Surgery was the following Wednesday so I can't have anything yank/pull on my mechanically fixed arm until he heals completely. So much for working board off


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 23, 2017)

Squeaks said:


> Giving them a mild workout when they fuss over something is a great method to let them "think" they're winning  I have a hard to load gelding, but at the end of a trail he walks right on...
> 
> I have to finish clipping Remi, poor guy is half clipped as I was dense and decided not to wash him prior to clipping... Thus making my clippers dull and useless. I got bucked off Easter Sunday and in a rare moment, tried to catch myself, broke my humerus shaft in two on my left arm. So, clipping is about all I can do right now. Surgery was the following Wednesday so I can't have anything yank/pull on my mechanically fixed arm until he heals completely. So much for working board off


O my gosh, that is terrible! Hope the bone heals quickly. Ouch!

I clipped both of mine dirty. Too cool here for bathing. I have 3 #10 blades. When one gets warm, I switch to another. A drop of oil each time on the blade. I've done both horses with the 3 blades now. I was told it was best not to keep using the blade when it gets hot. Hard on the blade and hard on the horse. Possibly your blade drive is worn out on your clippers? That will prevent it from working properly.


----------



## Squeaks (Apr 23, 2017)

Thank you, me too... I'm impatiently waiting for the day the doctor says I can start lifting things. The plate and screws gave me my mobility back, but I still can't physically do anything with the arm. Between a busted up ankle and a broken arm, I think I'll take the broken arm having had both now. Frankly, neither would be best, but when I get hurt these days, it keeps me down for awhile. The horse that bucked me off has never bucked a day in her life, not entirely sure what happened... but I'm mending, that's all that matters 

It's very possible the blade drive is worn out, I was clueless when I bought them and probably abused them without really knowing. I never clipped more than a bridle path until I got mini's. I have the "Kool blades" spray to help them when they start to overheat and take breaks, but still learning.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 23, 2017)

Jeebuz Squeaks! Sorry to hear about your accident. Heal up quick! Don't over do it and knock the hardware loose.

About the blades, I used Cool Lube while clipping once and it seemed to make my blades dull. The new blades didn't last through one clipping. I may have had a bad set of blades but I really think it was the cool lube.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 23, 2017)

I pour some Oster Blade Wash in a jar and drop the hot blade in, rotating my 3 blades. But on the second horse, I didn't have any Blade Wash, so I just let the blade cool between use. It worked out all right, but I think the Blade Wash helped.

The blade drive may be your culprit, Squeaks. I send my blades to North Tails Sharpening. He has all the parts for clippers, so I just order a new blade drive every year.

I forgot to look on the can of Blade Wash to see what the ingredients are.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 24, 2017)

I have a question about Rowdy. Yesterday when I took him out to ground drive I decided to do something different. I carried no whip and we did not do any intensive work. We did a few circles/figure 8 as we walked along. A couple of backing, and a few trotting transitions, but all in a very easy, quiet way. He did start a slight bolt at first when he saw a large neighbor dog, a dog he has seen a dozen times (glad I had no cart), but after that his shies were minimal. (It was big and brown like an aoudad; maybe that's what he thought it was).

I keep going farther back to beginning training with him.

When we got home and I put him up, I was working in the pen and he kept coming up to stand close to me. I would move him out of the way to rake manure, and he kept maneuvering to stay close to me. I scratched him with the rake a little (he loves that).

So, I am thinking he is a horse that just cannot take pressure. I've had him almost 2 years, working with him in all kinds of situations. Though he appears to be the most laid-back horse you've ever seen, he still doesn't react to pressure well.

Would he be suitable for someone who wanted to drive in an arena, or should I give up trying to move him on to a general driving home and find a pet home? I've had some interest him from the sale sites, but they were not good matches for him. I believe he has bonded with me, so now I'm feeling like a meanie for thinking of moving him along.

But if I can't drive him out on the road safely, he just won't work for me. I can't afford to keep a horse that doesn't work for me. Since Dapper Dan is 20, I need a younger horse to drive. Two horses is my limit.

It is a dilemma.


----------



## jventresca (Apr 24, 2017)

Squeaks! OMG! So sorry to hear about your injury! I hope you heal quickly and get back to the things you enjoy.

Hey, Cayuse - New clipper blades have a coating on them to protect them before they're sold. They need to be soaked in Blade Wash for a few minutes before being used the first time.

I've also had a problem with Cool Lube making blades seem duller.

I use the cheapest blades I can find (Wahl's) ordered from Pet Edge for a discount. I get them sharpened by Fort Worth Shaver in TX. They recondition my clippers too. I always put my blades in Blade Wash between clipping. I don't usually bathe before the first clip of the season, just too much hair! I don't expect that first clip to look show perfect though.

How is it that horses always know when we decide to rehome them? As soon as the ad is out they're all lovey!

You can't be responsible for what the new owners will do. They may say they only want to drive once in a while in the ring. Next thing you know they're complaining because he doesn't drive in parades! You can only be completely honest with buyers and hope they listen.

I gave a mini to a friend as a companion for her mini warning her that he shouldn't be driven. More warning than I got when I bought him! I was assured he was a lovely driving horse. After he reared and plunged, and dragged her around her arena while ground driving a few times she finally decided I was right about him.


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 24, 2017)

Kool Lube and other blade sprays are terrible for you blades. As a groomer with 13 years under her belt I can say with confidence that those products do way more harm than good. Switch out a blade that is getting warm and put a drop of oil on the cutter and guide track. They will last a good long time





Squeaks so sorry to hear about your injury! Hope you heal quickly.

Marsha- I think all you can do is be honest about Rowdy. He does have driving experience and may do really well with someone. But may also make a really great companion for someone. I get anxiety about things like that too. I want to be honest with people but I don't want to mislead or discourage them either. I think letting them know what you have done with him and what his pitfalls and and gracious qualities equally are is most important and then let the decide if he's right for what they are wanting.

I haven't driven because it won't stop raining. I'm pretty sure we'll be under water soon...


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 24, 2017)

Marsha, would you condsider a "lease with option to buy" for Rowdy with someone, if they seemed to be a good fit with each other?

That way if it did not work out or you were not comfortable with the situation, you could bring him home, and if it did work out you could proceed with the sale.

Leasing is a pain and not without its own set of problems, but it might assure a good fit for Rowdy and his new owner in the long run. And you wouldn't feel like a meany


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 24, 2017)

Sorry to make another post, but I forgot to ask a question. I want to put my holdbacks on my cart with a snap so I do not have to wrap them every time I hitch. What kind of snaps do I need and do I keep the snap on the holdback or put the snap on the harness and snap IT to the holdbacks on the cart?

I THINK I might be able to hitch Peanut by myself now, but the holdbacks are hard because of my arthritis and he gets impatient. We are working on the patience part, too.

Thanks!


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 24, 2017)

I like to use quick release snaps because they don't catch things they shouldn't, they don't come undone unexpectedly, and when you need to get them undone you can easily with one hand.

The snaps go one the holdbacks which remain on the cart then you snap them to the rings on the harness. At least that's how I do all of mine....

I just put quick release holdbacks on all of my carts. Got tired of wrapping....


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks for explaining where the snaps go. I will check out the quick release snaps. Hopefully they will make things much simpler. Wrapping and buckling holdbacks are the hardest part of the process for me.

Although girths are hard, too. I got Peanut stuck in the betathane harness once as I could not undo the girth NO MATTER HOW HARD I tried. It wasn't budging. Hubby was home so I rounded him up to fix it. Peanut was peeved with all the pulling, pushing and hauling I did trying to get the darn buckle loose. The more I worked at it the more he bloated and around we went, lol. Poor 'nut.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 28, 2017)

Well I did not get chewed on today when we hitched Peanut. I know it sounds like a very small thing but it was a huge step in the right direction for him.


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 29, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> Well I did not get chewed on today when we hitched Peanut. I know it sounds like a very small thing but it was a huge step in the right direction for him.


A victory is a victory no matter how small!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Apr 30, 2017)

i hhave the same problem with my hands and the holdbacks. my husband has mw doing some exercises with a small racquet ball, he thinks it will give me more strength nd agility. i will let you know if it works


----------



## Cayuse (May 1, 2017)

jeanniecogan said:


> i hhave the same problem with my hands and the holdbacks. my husband has mw doing some exercises with a small racquet ball, he thinks it will give me more strength nd agility. i will let you know if it works


Thanks!

It is so frustrating not to be able to move my hands fast enough to get things done. I know the horse should stand and be patient to hitch but sometimes when they are "a work in progress" it would be nice to be able to get things sorted out quicker.

I did not get the snaps MajorClem suggested yet, its on the "to do" list!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 4, 2017)

I've had several calls about Rowdy and I think he is going to AZ to be part of a team of driving horses for a very experienced and knowledgeable couple! I'm so hoping this happens for him. They have a pinto that matches him and she prefers to drive a team. I believe he would fit perfectly in a team. Couldn't have asked for anything better for him--except a shorter trailer ride. I was dreading the thought of him going back into a pen as a pasture ornament.
A few people I talked out of him; he was not what they needed. I told them about AMHA, so they could perhaps find out more about the horses. Most were looking for a cute pet. One or two wanted my cart (shown on the site with Rowdy hitched).

I hope the AZ thing works out. If so, it just reinforces my experience that I am not always the best, last home for my horses.


----------



## Cayuse (May 4, 2017)

I bet he would be wonderful as part of a team, wouldn't that be awesome if it works out! Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Squeaks (May 6, 2017)

Hubby got to drive his new mare (That he found and asked me to go pick up for him lmbo, pending my approval) She is an awesome little girl. 12 y/o double registered who is essentially green broke to drive, but pretty savvy and loves her job. The lady I bought her from was absolutely wonderful. She gives mini's a fresh shake at life. She bought Pebbles from her friend who felt she was too much for her, but she just loves to work, easily managed, but loves her job. Hubby was mildly flustered she was so sensitive to steering, but he'll learn to appreciate it 

Sierra was ramped up for the first 10 minutes or so, required me driving from the ground because of it. Arm is mending well and I love that I don't have to have a cast on it lol. They both did incredibly well with very rude motorists. The road where the pictures were taken are not generally frequented as there are maybe 5 houses that people actually lve in, but we had about 8 or so cars pass us in our travels in the small neighborhood. One of which was a State employee (VDOT) that blew by us 10mph+ easy. Fortunately both horses (I was unaware if Pebbles was) are traffic safe.

Crossing the "main" road is becoming increasingly challenging, people are rude and exceed 50mph on a 40mph road. They don't (generally) slow for livestock and/or people. Fortunately Miss Sierra was amazing as she stood about 2 1/2' from the road as traffic blew by. Pebbles did incredibly well as about the time hubby reached the road is when I realized I didn't know if she was traffic safe! She spooked in place and waiting for his guidance. He's smitten and I'm happy he is. Of course, my soon-to-be-gelded Dakota is absolutely madly in love with her and can't stand the fact she isn't interested in him (The are securely divided, but they can still touch noses)


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 6, 2017)

Sounds like a great drive! Thanks for the photos and write up.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 7, 2017)

Beautiful weather lately. I finally got my neighbor to come over and drive Dapper Dan while I drive Rowdy. Rowdy is a mess by himself, but went like a lamb with his chum along. Here is a picture she took while in the whip's seat. She just kept laughing out loud. I think she is considering exchanging some of her big horses for little ones now!


----------



## Squeaks (May 8, 2017)

Love the picture, Marsha! What a lovely trail! I am envious of that shiny coat!



Marsha Cassada said:


> Sounds like a great drive! Thanks for the photos and write up.


Was a blast considering




I shared my video via FB with a Miniature Horse group and was reprimanded for basically being "dangerous" if someone honked at me. I responded I had a firm grasp on the reins if something happened... By which he responded "No amount of holding will help, sorry." (Sigh) I hate how the World Wide Web thinks they know our experience levels or our horses... Sierra isn't a bolter for one, two, things happen (she is a horse after all), but she was NOT getting away from me. She's so supple in her mouth I would be VERY surprised if she blew through my hands over a honking horn. The shafts comfort her, when she does startle, startling into the shafts quiets her down almost immediately. I kindly responded that "Horses are not new to me, nor is their flight response. Thank you for the concern though."

Don't get me wrong, I can understand his blatant "fear" for my safety if you will, but you can't really judge anyone's experience level on a snippet of a clip or a picture. Last thing I want to do is put my horse in utter danger, but I do want to be able to know what she'll do in a situation that is beyond my control. Treating it like its no big deal is the best approach I have found. Their mentality is so different if you're visually relaxed over what could be an earth shattering "lesson."


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 8, 2017)

How in the world can we take our horses out and about if we are scared of a honking horn?? I've often thought it would be a good ploy in an obstacle class to have a large cardboard dog set up along the route. (Or someone honk a horn as the horse is trotting through the cones!) That would tell the true driving horses from the arena cream puffs.

Rowdy looked askance at the big brown dog when she came up behind him, and even did a tiny bolt twice. I do think those pesky aoudads have caused most of our problems.

I think you handled your "reprimand" in a professional and constructive way.


----------



## MajorClementine (May 8, 2017)

Some people just like to be negative and be heard. The internet has given those types of people the perfect platform. I think you handled it wonderfully.

As for the honking being dangerous. If that were the case my horses would never stop running in their pasture. They spend the summers on one of two state highways. One has oil tankers driving up and down it day and night. In the winter they are next to a gravel pit. The heavy trucks and equipment there use honking to communicate. My horses would be more likely to be nervous if they were somewhere dead quiet.

I loved your video and thought your horse looked calm and very well under your control. I actually saw the video on the mini horse FB page and I guess I didn't read the comments... shows you how much stock I take in comments from FB





The worst I've ever had Clem spook I think I posted here. We did her first parade and she had a huge team of drafts behind her and a semi-truck flatbed of hollering children in front of her. She was worked up but well behaved. Enter the dreaded drone. The announcers booth buzzed us with their drone and Clem was having none of it. She bolted forward (I was expecting it), I pulled back on the reins, she stopped her bolt, tucked her head, and pranced for a good length of the route. Like I said, worked up but not ill behaved. I was also confident in my ability to hold her back and her ability to contain herself. We know our animals and our limits and none of us want to have a wreck.


----------



## Squeaks (May 10, 2017)

Marsha Cassada said:


> How in the world can we take our horses out and about if we are scared of a honking horn?? I've often thought it would be a good ploy in an obstacle class to have a large cardboard dog set up along the route. (Or someone honk a horn as the horse is trotting through the cones!) That would tell the true driving horses from the arena cream puffs.
> 
> Rowdy looked askance at the big brown dog when she came up behind him, and even did a tiny bolt twice. I do think those pesky aoudads have caused most of our problems.
> 
> I think you handled your "reprimand" in a professional and constructive way.


That was my thought. I giggled because I was like "Ok, bets are on!" I told my Mom she'll need to drive by "honking", not really to prove a point, but I DO want to know what she'd do in a situation that someone honked quite aggressively. Best thing we can do is expose them and as you said, separates the drivers from the puffs ! I can understand her concern since she doesn't know me from Adam, but I will admit it kind of popped my balloon. Seems like there's always one in the bunch! She was attentive, but not skittish.

I can imagine Rowdy would react with a pup nearly as tall as he is!



MajorClementine said:


> Some people just like to be negative and be heard. The internet has given those types of people the perfect platform. I think you handled it wonderfully.
> 
> As for the honking being dangerous. If that were the case my horses would never stop running in their pasture. They spend the summers on one of two state highways. One has oil tankers driving up and down it day and night. In the winter they are next to a gravel pit. The heavy trucks and equipment there use honking to communicate. My horses would be more likely to be nervous if they were somewhere dead quiet.
> 
> ...


Thank you!! I totally agree, a keyboard and a screen has allowed almost everyone to be an "expert" at criticism and pointing out everyone's flaws.

Oh wow, what a wonderful plethora of "desensitizing" in your own backyard!  I love it!

Absolutely and fortunately, like Clem, Sierra is more of a "dance" in place if she gets spun up. She has spooked twice in cart (out on the trail) one was a dreaded purple bush and the other was a *GASP* a horse eating round bale hiding just inside the tree line. She's still a horse, but I wholeheartedly agree we know our animals, the limits and we know what situations to avoid.

~~

Farrier came today to trim the crew. They all did well. I asked my Mom if she wanted to drive with me for a couple laps around the driveway. After all, I want to invest more time into the mini's whilst mending. Pebbles (black/white) had her very crabby mare game face on... She cracks me up. She LOVES her job, so when she cannot partake, she's very expressive about it. Unfortunately only one harness fits Pebbles and Coal was wearing it. Thankfully I convinced hubby to jump on board with another harness for her


----------



## jventresca (May 10, 2017)

At Lord Stirling CDE in NJ a few years ago there was a water obstacle as part of the marathon course. There were two approaches to it - down a slight grade and through a very shallow stream about 3 feet wide with post and rail along either side OR down a steep hill and into a pond about 18" deep.

My friend opted for the "easy" way. Her horse shied at the little trickle of water and caught a wheel on the fence. She was stuck until she could get him to back up, up hill!

I took the "hard" way. I was driving a pair that hadn't been in water before. The carriage pushed them down the hill and into the water. Once they were in the pond they were fine, trotted right out of it and back into it too.




This is not me. Linda Willis with her pair at the water.

My friend's horse took a dislike to blue flowers that were growing all over the park where the marathon was run. He shied at them all weekend! And he ignored the deer and wild turkeys!




Margaret with Brett. We still talk about the blue flowers!

You never know what will spook a horse!


----------



## Squeaks (May 10, 2017)

Sometimes it's the most trivial things they'd never look twice at!

CDE's look like so much fun...

Took Coal, Sierra and Pebbles out for a spin again today. Pebbles pouted the entire drive and acted like "dead horse walking" when in tow with the cart. Definitely have to get her a harness since Coal is the steady Eddie I put my mom with. Very nice drive, gorgeous day.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 11, 2017)

Very pretty drive, Squeaks!

When I pony a horse on my cart I cross tie a lead from both sides of the back of the cart. I found that if I used one lead, the hrose would sometimes run up beside me. But yours looks too well mannered to do that.


----------



## MajorClementine (May 11, 2017)

I envy you guys that can tie off to the cart to pony. After years and years of ponying pack horses and hearing "you never tie off a pony horse" I can't bring myself to do it. Honestly I think Major would do fine, he's got wonderful ground manners and leads easily. Plus he'd love to go with us rather than be left behind BUT it makes me anxious cuz it was drilled into me to not tie off. Total mental block on my part I know. Maybe one day I'll get over it. Sure would be nice to take both minis out at the same time. Maybe I'll have to make my son drive while I hold the lead of the pony horse for a few times....

Looks like everyone is out enjoying the spring weather. I'm heading out tomorrow to drive with my new plumes! Pics tomorrow!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 11, 2017)

The worst thing that has happened when I ponied behind my cart was the horse nipping me or the back of the seat. I will pony Rowdy behind Dapper Dan, but not Dapper Dan behind Rowdy. You have to trust your driving hrose.

Rowdy's new owner is supposed to be here the weekend of the 27th. It sounds like the perfect setup for him. Hope it all works out. Dentist coming next Saturday; I'm glad I can get his teeth checked before he leaves.


----------



## MajorClementine (May 11, 2017)

So glad you found someone for Rowdy. And how good of you to send him off with a fresh dental. I hope this gives you some peace about him. 

As for ponying, I have that dreaded fear of the ponied horse freaking out and taking the lot of us down. Even though Major follows whatever Clem does and she's pretty dang level headed. Like I said, I'm totally in my own head about it. I really may have my son drive while I pony the other one. Or maybe a quick release type thing so I can unclip the ponied horse quick if needed. I like to always have an exit strategy in place.


----------



## Squeaks (May 11, 2017)

I definitely want a safer way to rig the horse to the cart, a better quick release system, something. I'm very picky about who I pony with the cart, let alone tie to it. Pebbles is very "I want to drive and you're not driving me, so I'll just pout with my crabby mare face and act like I'm super tired" She does try and walk alongside me, so I'll definitely try your suggested Marsha! She's very somber about following, but I'd rather her not get a gash from the axle of the cart.

I've been lucky as I've convinced my Mom to start driving so I've been able to at least work two in cart and pony one, pending the mood lol.

Rainy day/weekend here, so no driving until Sunday (sigh).


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 12, 2017)

Ponied Rowdy today for the first time. He tried chewing on the back of the cart at first so I had to tap him a couple of times with the whip. Then I just needed "aaaa" and he finally gave it up. We even passed some cows today. Dapper Dan trotted on, business as usual, so Rowdy didn't get too upset. He moved back and forth behind the cart, but never gave me any trouble. I've avoided driving DD in the heavier wooden cart, as I am concerned about his arthrtis and fragile stifle. Couldn't tell he was bothered at all after our 2 mile drive, so I'm going to quit worrying so much.


----------



## Cayuse (May 12, 2017)

I have not driven since last saturday. Its been cold and muddy and I've been working with the other pony getting ready for a show that's coming up. Next week it is supposed to be nice and warm so I hope to get Peanut out then. I was going to try and drive Peanut at a show soon, but I don't know if we will be ready, the weather has kept us from driving as much as I had wanted to. It all depends on the day. I have never driven him in company so I have no idea if he will get hot in company or not. As a matter of fact, I have never driven in company either!

I can always ground drive him around he show grounds for experience and to feel him out. They have an obstacle driving class that I thought would be fun.

Marsha, I am glad to hear it is working out for Rowdy. What kind of driving will they do with him? I know you said he will be a part of a pair. Will it be pleasure driving or CDE's?

Have you started searching for another mini?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 12, 2017)

The couple who want Rowdy are older but experienced. They have a horse that matches Rowdy and she wants to drive him for their pleasure in the team. They have a ranch and she has driven all kinds of hroses, but now that they are older she likes the miniatures, but misses having a team. I think Rowdy will shine for them in a team. And he will be in a place where there is lots going on, which he loves. Dapper Dan is probably the one who will have the hardest time. I do plan to look for another horse, but with my poor success rate, I'm not going to be in a hurry.

Good luck at your show, Cayuse!


----------



## Cayuse (May 12, 2017)

Thanks Marsha! I'm pooped out from polishing the pony, he has four high white socks and was pretty full of a!Springtime's worth of mud and crud. Hubby scrubbed his hooves me. They are pearly white but won't!stay that was long. I see my friend the ! is back!


----------



## MajorClementine (May 12, 2017)

Love how you ponied Rowdy with the cross ties so he can't get up along side or interfere with the wheels. Very smart. I imagine that Rowdy will be happy as part of a team. Some just need a teammate to be happy when working I think.

I don't know how anyone ever gets white to be white on a horse. I can never get all the dirt out of Major. I wash and wash and scrub and scrub and spray and soap and rinse but he's always got that dang grey dirt in there still....grrrrr.... How do you do it???

I had planned on driving today but then we got the county weed sprayer and sprayed our 5 acres of pasture. After that we went down to the barn and I trimmed the minis feet and decided that the wooly beasts needed clipped. Not an easy task when they are filthy dirty but I got most of the fuzzy long stuff off. Not the smoothest clip but I think, now that the winter coat is clipped off, I'll give them a bath on Monday and reverse clip their clean coats. It'll be easier to get more of the dirt out with the rough haircut I gave them today. I also hogged Major's mane all the way down because his is so thick and heavy. I clipped the top side then undercut it but then decided I liked it better just gone. I actually like when it grows back about 2" tall and I trim it into an arch from his ears to his withers. Like a tiny war horse!

Now that I've got them clipped so they won't sweat to death and freshly trimmed feet I'm hoping for a Mother's Day Sunday drive.


----------



## Cayuse (May 13, 2017)

I discovered a wonderful item at the show for getting out stains on white markings. It is made by Vetrolin and called Green Spot Out or something like that. A friend let me borrow some and it worked great. Smelled good, too. Spray it on and wipe away the stains!


----------



## MajorClementine (May 14, 2017)

Ha! I made it out for my Mother's Day drive! We came home from church early because my son wasn't feeling well. So, since hubby worked all night then only slept an hour before making me breakfast, I put the boys to bed and headed for the barn. It was an almost perfect day for driving. The wind did get pretty gusty a time or two but other than that is was sunny, 70*F, and lightly breezy.

I put my new plumes on Clementine for a few quick photos in the barn. I started out driving with them on but after a few good gusts of wind I decided to take them off and attach them to the back of the cart instead. I am really happy with how they turned out and how they look with my sulky.

We started out a little rough since I haven't had her hitched to the cart yet this year. She was naughty and wanted to go go go and not listen to me. I have no one to blame but myself for her behavior. I decided that this drive we would concentrate on getting her to just relax and walk. It took us the first 20 minutes, and a small setback due to some children on bikes deciding it was fun to chase us whooping and hollering, to start to settle in. Another 10 minutes and she was relaxed and walking calmer and quieter than I think she has ever done for me. I was able to have a lose rein and not have her try to trot out on me. She just walked along happy and quiet. We even started walking over sewer access covers! She always balks and goes around those. But on our way home today she decided it was okay to walk on them.

Today was one of the most enjoyable drives I've had. I was also able to get my harness and new comfy fit "v" breast collar adjusted better. The rest of my comfy fit harness is waiting for me to pick up in Illinois in July.

Please ignore the rough haircut in the photos....


----------



## Squeaks (May 15, 2017)

Always keep looking, Marsha




The last two we have found have been very lucky finds that were just a result of windowshopping. Dakota has the mind of an old soul and Pebbles loves her job. Your little driver is out there, just keep looking! It sounds like you found a lovely home for Rowdy, I imagine it'll be hard for everyone





I love that little plum, Clem! What gorgeous views too! Glad you got to enjoy a Mother's Day ride!

We planned on having a Cook-Out for my Mom so we went over early to enjoy the Mini's. It had rained almost all weekend and Sunday finally cleared up to enjoy them. I hooked up Hubby's new mare up and let him drive again. The two of them get along so well and she's a smart little rugrat. Coal was a little off and wasn't too happy about being driven. I kept it short because he seemed so off about it, technically I'm not supposed to be driving anyway. Wasn't sore or lame, he just wasn't feeling it. I think the asphalt reminds him of his less enjoyable days, his mood is entirely different on the trail.











I dug out the harness I used on Magic Man, it's not my favorite as it allows the shafts to float (for a wagon moreso than a cart) and standing is not something Coal likes to do, but after the Nokesville incident I'm doing my best to work with him every time. No wrap-straps that actually hold the shafts. He backs into cart, cart shafts lift up, he steps forward, cart comes back down. Vicious circle, so that'll be my next investment for him. Excuse his excessively dirty/dull bum, he needs a bath, but it's darn near impossible to keep him clean lol.






Geared Dakota up and worked on our ground driving. He's doing so well, but I am looking forward to gelding him, the boy burns through calories like no one's business and gelding will be so beneficial on many levels. I hooked up to the cart (solo) and he did amazingly well. He is learning to walk out without me at his jaw, but has a hard time going out alone if I'm not there. So we work on starting off at his jaw and I progressively walk back to the cart and command from there. Trying to do a very large circle is confusing for him too. He yields so nicely with his body he's just flabbergasted when I try and turn him in shafts as they create conflicting pressure points. Smart boy though!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 15, 2017)

So glad you got to drive on Sunday!

When I take children to drive in my cart they frequently want to go "yee haw!!!". Do not know where modern children are seeing this, but I do know that if I did that and the horse took off they would be scared out of their minds. Now when I see teamsters in old westerns galloping I have a much better concept of how dangerous it is and how skillful they are!

We watched the old "Ben Hur" recently and Charlton Heston was interviewed. He had to learn to drive a chariot for that movie. The man who did all the animal training and actually drove Heston's chariot in some of the stunt scenes in the race--Heston said he was the greatest athlete he had ever seen. In the scene where he was flipped over the chariot, he was supposed to be wearing a safety belt but was not, and by sheer physical ability got back into the chariot.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 15, 2017)

Squeaks, look like your had a great Mother's Day also! Enjoyed all the photos.

We were out of town so did not play with animals all day. I even made my chickens stay penned up, as I don't like for them to free range when we will be gone from dawn to dark. Took my two boys out for a 2 mile walk this morning and the girls were glad to get out and visit their favorite bug sites.


----------



## MajorClementine (May 15, 2017)

Squeaks - It makes me so happy to see your hubby behind that mare. How fun to have him enjoy driving the littles with you! My hubby (6'2") feels a little awkward driving the minis with me. However, he does enjoy hitching up our foxtrotter and driving with me. It is more fun sometimes when you have someone to drive with isn't it?

Marsha - The Yee Haw kids drove me nuts. Not because they didn't understand that Yee Haw isn't correct but because after I told the kids that the horse didn't like being chased on bicycles and yelled at they continued to do it. Oh they kept a little distance but once they discovered they got a reaction from Clementine (she spooked forward a few steps and shied to one side) they continued to try to get her to react again. Lucky for me she's a steady little thing and she didn't spook or shy again. She had them figured out after the first pass. My FIL said I should have turned the tables and chased them! Can you imagine?

My favorite thing about the drive yesterday is that I discovered that Clementine is capable of fully settling in and relaxing. We usually trot our whole drive (especially if we've got the foxtrotter following behind us). She's always pretty well behaved but as we all know, the faster you go the less brain cells they seem to have. Focusing on just walking and relaxing was the best thing we could have done. She had barely broke a sweat yesterday even though she's so fat her wither has disappeared...I kept her on the grass too long this spring. Now she's got a small neck crest to boot. Lots of work ahead of us.....


----------



## Cayuse (May 15, 2017)

Glad to see everyone had a nice weekend and Mother's Day.

I worked with Cappy today. It has been awhile and he let me know it. I ground drove him and did circles and transitions to keep his mind occupied.

He has the busiest mouth. I am using a mullen mouth as he hated a plain half cheek snaffle but if any one has any other ideas on what he might find tolerable, I'd be happy to hear them. A noseband, not tight, helps.


----------



## Northwolf (May 16, 2017)

Hi there

May I join your thread?



I was a silent reader for weeks (really like to read about your driving experiences and stories), but I think I can contribute some stuff too.

I just bought my first miniature horses; two stallions 7 and 9 years old. They complete our actual herd that consists of two older (35 and 30 yo) original shetland geldings and a miniature shetland stallion. All three shetland guys are driven single and/or in a team (just for fun). We live in Switzerland, so AMH are a curiosity here.

I plan to start the new horses in driving; one of them was hitched on a cart before and one is completely untrained. So there is a lot of work to do, but I'm looking forward to work with them - they are very great horses!





Greetings from the other side of the world 

Northwolf

(I'm sorry about my orthographical mistakes - I'm not very familiar with the english language, but always have a try... )


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 16, 2017)

Northwolf said:


> Hi there
> 
> May I join your thread?
> 
> ...


Exciting! It will be fun to see any differences in vehicles/harness/bits and terrain.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 16, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> Glad to see everyone had a nice weekend and Mother's Day.
> 
> I worked with Cappy today. It has been awhile and he let me know it. I ground drove him and did circles and transitions to keep his mind occupied.
> 
> He has the busiest mouth. I am using a mullen mouth as he hated a plain half cheek snaffle but if any one has any other ideas on what he might find tolerable, I'd be happy to hear them. A noseband, not tight, helps.


I have fabricated a flash band on a couple of mine. Ranger was still putting his tongue over the bit when he left me. I was seriously thinking of trying a bitless bridle on him.


----------



## jventresca (May 16, 2017)

Cayuse, you could try a bit with a key in the mouthpiece. A French link is a common one that comes in mini sizes.




Sorry, I only have a photo of the mouthpiece.

I know Iowa Valley Carriage has them.


----------



## MajorClementine (May 16, 2017)

Welcome Northwolf! Always happy to have more people on our little driving thread. Looking forward to hearing about your training with your new minis. Post a couple of pics of them so we can see the new guys


----------



## Cayuse (May 16, 2017)

Glad to have you join us here, Northwolf. We require pictures . Not really, but we would love to see your minis and Shetlands. 30 and 35 is a very respectable age, have you had them all their lives?

Thanks guys for the flash and bit suggestions. Sometimes I get so close to the situation I can't "see the forest for the trees"!

I will look into both. His mouth was quieting down as we were finishing up yesterday, but he started off looking like he was chewing bubblegum (it was ugly there for a little bit). The positive part of the session was that he is much more laterally comfortable (less stiff and rigid) than he was. We still have a way to go, but not as far ☺.

And this mouth was not dry, he frothed a little for the first time once he settled down. I have always heard that is a good sign (usually).


----------



## MajorClementine (May 16, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> Glad to have you join us here, Northwolf. We require pictures . Not really, but we would love to see your minis and Shetlands. 30 and 35 is a very respectable age, have you had them all their lives?
> 
> Thanks guys for the flash and bit suggestions. Sometimes I get so close to the situation I can't "see the forest for the trees"!
> 
> ...


I am placing an order today for a french link bit for Clementine as well as one for my riding horse. I have them both in single jointed snaffles and after reading and a few "duh" moments on my part I'm going to try the double jointed and see if they like them. I'm also going to try it on Major who does the "chewing bubblegum" thing you said your guy was doing. Let's compare notes after we try it out if you get one as well.


----------



## Cayuse (May 17, 2017)

I'll probably order one next week for him. The Mullen is much better than the snaffle but we are still not there yet as far as what his preference is. Good idea to compare notes ☺.

I have not driven Peanut for a week or so. He is not quite right and the vet was out today.

she drew blood for a CBC and to test for Lyme. We are thinking Lyme as it is common here and I have had

two other ponies contract it over the years. I am very worried. But that's my nature.


----------



## Northwolf (May 18, 2017)

Thanks a lot for the kind welcome





I even thought that you want to see photos, so I already prepared some. There is an album in my user profile for my miniature horse Massai http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php/gallery/album/366-massai/ where you can see more about our activities. I will set up another albums soon for my two older shetlands (which are part of the family since 18 years, but not all their lives) and for the new guys too.

Here is a short presentation of the two minis. I bought them from a woman who became mother some years ago and did not have any time for the minis. They're both completely untrained at the moment, so we have to start at the very beginning....

"Teddy", born 2008 in the US (sired by Lucky Four Black Velvet Supreme), 31", pulled a cart from time to time at the previous owner

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7LdELV7wSI9SThHZVZnaHpueWc/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7LdELV7wSI9M213clN5VGVjalE/view?usp=sharing

I drove Teddy in the team with Massai already three times and he did very well. But he isn't familiar with the bit and he has to get in shape before we can start with longer drives.

"Moony", born 2010, ~34"

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7LdELV7wSI9MzZBZjBzV19PLTg/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7LdELV7wSI9cGRadE45Z3dlXzQ/view?usp=sharing

He is a real youngster



He knowns lunging and was token for walks/jogging tours with his previous owner, but that's it... Actually, I work him to calm him down (he's kind of "squirrely") and lunging the correct way. And take him with me for running and walking too. He will learn carry the harness soon, but I don't want to rush with him, but I believe he's like a rough diamond and very talented. He has really nice movement - I didn't see something like that on a mini (ok, sure, I did not see many minis in my life  )!


----------



## jventresca (May 18, 2017)

Northwolf, you have cute boys! Your Massai reminds me of my very first mini, Chappie. He'll celebrate his 25th birthday this year. I love your photos of your trip down through the mountains to Italy. How many days did it take you?

My Chappie (What Knott's Prince Charming, 31" AMHA & AMHR)


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 18, 2017)

Gorgeous photos! There is some idiot on the internet that is telling folks nothing can be done with miniature horses. You are certainly proof that horses and ponies can do lots of things.


----------



## PintoPalLover (May 18, 2017)

Some really neat pictures Northwolf



Thank you for sharing them !


----------



## Cayuse (May 18, 2017)

Thanks for the pictures Northwolf, I enjoyed seeing your handsome minis.


----------



## Northwolf (May 19, 2017)

Thanks a lot!





@jventresca: oh, your Chappie is very cute and in a respectable age too! Do you still drive him or is he retired?

It tooks about 6 days for the 200-km trail to Italy. Mostly alpine mountain terrain and some of the passed mountains had an altitude of over 2500 metres. We almost lost one of the (big) horses fell down a rock wall and some of the (big) horses had problems with their condition. But not my pony, he was in a very good condition and the only problems we had were small injuries caused by his removeable boots. He was by far the smallest horse in our group!

With a mini, it's never boring because there is a lot more you can do with him compared to a riding horse  and every year, we discover new activities and we're not a the end at all... for this year, I plan to hitch them to a tandem and maybe to a troika, run a half-marathon with one or two minis, doing some horse agility workshops and learn some more dressage lessons, ... and a lot more *lol* But I suspect that we are not able to do ALL of the possibilities, because there is not enough time. We give our best!


----------



## MajorClementine (May 23, 2017)

Trying to find a balance working both my riding horses and driving horses it tricky. I am happy to say I've been out riding twice in the last two weeks on some beautiful mountain rides. Sadly I neglected my driving my using my spare time riding. However, I did lunge the little beggers in the round pen a bit to help get rid of some fat


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 24, 2017)

MajorClementine said:


> Trying to find a balance working both my riding horses and driving horses it tricky. I am happy to say I've been out riding twice in the last two weeks on some beautiful mountain rides. Sadly I neglected my driving my using my spare time riding. However, I did lunge the little beggers in the round pen a bit to help get rid of some fat


Very difficult to work multiple horses and have another life.

I am getting ready for a parade this Saturday. Big Memorial Day event in town. Last year I took Rowdy but this year I'm taking Dapper Dan. Last year was a little too exciting. But spiff up the harness and cart as the sun should be shining for the next couple of days.


----------



## jventresca (May 24, 2017)

We competed at the Gladstone CDE over the weekend. It was Flash's first event. Steel has competed there several times. I was concerned about their fitness but we finished the marathon 3 seconds too fast, even with walking at the end! They weren't even sweating. I think they could have done the whole course again. We made some mistakes and had some issues but I was very happy with the boys overall. They seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 24, 2017)

jventresca said:


> We competed at the Gladstone CDE over the weekend. It was Flash's first event. Steel has competed there several times. I was concerned about their fitness but we finished the marathon 3 seconds too fast, even with walking at the end! They weren't even sweating. I think they could have done the whole course again. We made some mistakes and had some issues but I was very happy with the boys overall. They seemed to enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! How can one finished a marathon "too fast"?


----------



## Cayuse (May 24, 2017)

Do you get time penalties for finishing too fast?

Looks like you had a wonderful day to be out driving. Beautiful pair. They look very happy.

Marsha, hope your Saturday is a sunny and happy one for you and DD.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 24, 2017)

I learned today that the newspaper used that wild photo of Rowdy and me from last year's parade in the paper today to promote the parade. That photographer must have been really impressed with us! The body paint folks are not going to be there this year so I can't get stars painted on Dapper Dan. Boohoo. Got my harness and cart cleaned today. Weather is supposed to be ideal.


----------



## Cayuse (May 24, 2017)

Did you post last years picture? I would like to see that, I think I'll go back and look to see if you did.

I posted on the "hours" thread that I ground drove Peanut today and he was hot to trot. I might hitch him tomorrow. He seems to be feeling VERY good.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 24, 2017)

Here is the picture from the parade last year that was in the paper. Looking back, we had no business being in the parade.


----------



## jventresca (May 25, 2017)

In a CDE the marathon is based on "ideal" time. The distance is measured in Kilometers. Your time is based on how fast your equine is allowed to go depending on size and level. We were doing Training Level and are VSEs (very small equines) so our speed was 9 kph (kilometers per hour). I don't remember the exact distance but it was around 4.5 K. The time allowed (ideal time) was 30:47 minutes. You have a three minute window so you can be as fast as 27:47. The maximum time is twice the time allowed. We came in at 27:44! After the last obstacle or 300 m before the finish you can walk if you want. I did ask the boys to walk at the end but should have done it sooner. You get penalties for too fast or too slow.

The tricky part is there are obstacles on the course. We had 4 to do. The distance is measured including the obstacles. {Historical note: When the CDE rules were first created (1960s) the distance inside the obstacles was NOT included so you had to go faster than the ideal time to finish in the window. I think it was more fun and challenging that way but no one asked me when they changed the rules.} But you want to go as fast in the obstacles as you can. Preliminary and above can canter or gallop! Each obstacle has gates marked by letters. Training usually does A, B, and C. The higher levels have more. My boys were faster than I expected, Yay! The time you spend in the obstacles counts has penalties for Preliminary and above. Training level the time doesn't count because you're supposed to be training your horse(s) and should take it easy until the horse(s) are ready to go fast.


----------



## Cayuse (May 25, 2017)

Thanks for the picture Marsha, That is a nice one, even though Rowdy looks a little... Rowdy! Has he gone to his new home yet? I bet he will learn a lot from his team mate when he is driven as a pair. He will have learn to go with the flow.

Jaye, thanks for the explanation re: the CDE. I think Peanut would love to do that, he is very brave but sensible. He would love the challenge. But I have no real place to work him properly and no one to take lessons from consistently. Plus I am not supposed to even drive right now until I get off a med that I am on

(But I do it anyway in my field, don't tell) which will be in September. So I don't think we will ever get to try it. It sure looks like a lot of fun.

I ground drove again today, he was much more mannerly. Did a lot of figure 8 and serpintines. He is getting very responsive. I was going to drive him but rain is forecast for this afternoon when my husband would be home to help, so I ground drove before the rain started. Rain tomorrow, too.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 25, 2017)

Who would have thought one could go through the CDE too fast! There is nothing like that in my part of world. I would love to watch one. I went to the FB page of the event but there were no recent photos posted. Some gorgeous turnouts!

The folks are coming for Rowdy next week. They were planning to come this weekend, but I was busy with the parade and working at the museum. Plus, my equine dentist postponed us till the 30th. So it worked out better to wait. I can work with DD this weekend and then concentrate on spiffing up Rowdy.

I lunged Rowdy a little this morning then did his side passing. I use an L pattern, and he has the hang of turning the corner now, going both ways. I hope he will show off for the new folks, but usually he is too excited with other people around to focus. The most I can ever get him to do is shake hands when I want to show off his tricks.

Hoping my sister will come out and drive with me so I can take him out in the cart one more time before he leaves. I won't risk taking him out alone at this point.


----------



## Cayuse (May 25, 2017)

It's nice that you are sending him to his new home with his teeth freshly done.

I wish I could get to drive. It is pouring right now.


----------



## MajorClementine (May 25, 2017)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Here is the picture from the parade last year that was in the paper. Looking back, we had no business being in the parade.


Every horse has a "first time" doing something. Clementine wasn't as prepared as she could have been for her first parade but I knew her and my self and felt confident that we would be able to do it safely. I didn't count on drones but that didn't end up badly even. And, like you said, apparently your entry was very much enjoyed by those watching the parade 

Rode instead of drove last night and came up on a mountain lion. It was only about 20 yards in front of me when I spotted it. Glad I was on a riding horse and not driving a mini. I think the mini would have looked like a snack on legs to that big kitty. It's tail was as thick as my arm. I don't think I want to see one that close up again.....

CDE's sound like a lot of fun. I got a little marathon cart for Clementine and am now in search of a teammate for her. I don't know that we'll ever make it to a show but I suppose we'll manage to have fun anyway. There just isn't a lot of that around here. Lot's of rodeos, reining, dressage, and other riding horse shows but only two driving shows that I know of and zero CDE.

Marsha....How the heck do you get them to side pass? The whole "pick up on one rein and move them over".... I can't figure it out. I just confuse the heck out of Clementine and she gets frustrated with me because she has no idea what I'm asking for. I need to be able to ask her to move her body over (like when she moves away from the rail) while keeping her head straight. I can't keep making her nosedive over to the rail to keep her in a straight line. It's driving me batty!


----------



## jeanniecogan (May 26, 2017)

the trouble here in w kentucky is that there are a few horses here, but nobody does anything with them, so i know how you feel. i used to do cde with my arab, we both had a great time and lots of friends their in the middle of the desert in roswell, nm. it sure is lonely here. thank goodness i have this forum and

charlie and daisy. would like to do parades too.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 26, 2017)

MajorClementine said:


> Every horse has a "first time" doing something. Clementine wasn't as prepared as she could have been for her first parade but I knew her and my self and felt confident that we would be able to do it safely. I didn't count on drones but that didn't end up badly even. And, like you said, apparently your entry was very much enjoyed by those watching the parade
> 
> Marsha....How the heck do you get them to side pass? The whole "pick up on one rein and move them over".... I can't figure it out. I just confuse the heck out of Clementine and she gets frustrated with me because she has no idea what I'm asking for. I need to be able to ask her to move her body over (like when she moves away from the rail) while keeping her head straight. I can't keep making her nosedive over to the rail to keep her in a straight line. It's driving me batty!


I tried him again in a parade last December and he was worse. So bad I had to unhook and lead him and even then he was like a trout on a line. Every time I take him to town or to a strange place or somewhere there are other strange horses he loses his mind. I've tried and tried. That's why I am happy he is going to a more experienced handler and where he can have the security of being in a team.

I was in an obstacle class one time where we had to sidepass in a cart to move the /cart between two boards. I am not sure anyone in the class was able to do it. I practiced it at home for a while but couldn't accomplish it. Crossing over to make a pivot turn my horse understands, but I couldn't figure out how to get the whole cart over--so I can't teach him.


----------



## Cayuse (May 26, 2017)

I hope everyone has a nice long weekend and gets to do some driving. Or riding!

Majorclem, how are the fjords doing? I know we should keep it to minis, but a tiny update probably wouldn't hurt. Have you been to drive them? I still have to order that snaffle for Cappy, time flew by this week. Have you tried yours yet?

Jeannie, I get lonely for horse people! I see more of them in the summer, at shows, but everyone

I know lives far from me.


----------



## MajorClementine (May 26, 2017)

The Fjords are in Iowa until the fall but my father has been out to drive them. They took them out on the highway yesterday and decided to change bits on them because they were a little harder in the mouth than they should be. I'm going out in July and will get to drive them then. Thanks for asking.

I ordered a half cheek french link for Clementine and a D ring french link for my riding horse today. I finally got around to measuring mouths and whatnot. I discovered that the bit I'm using on Clementine is a little small (like the rest of the harness it came with). It's 3.5" and I ordered her a 3.75". Hopefully the size up and the different style will be more comfortable for her and I'll get a little more response from her. I'm excited to try the french link with my OTTB as well to see how he goes in it. I'll post when the show up and I get a chance to use them. My mini bit I ordered from Iowa Valley Carriage.


----------



## Cayuse (May 26, 2017)

I had to go up in size too when I got both Peanut and Cappy their Mullen mouth snaffle. One is 4 and the other a 3.75. They look a little roomy, but it seems to work. It made a BIG difference in turning with Peanut, he is much steadier and more collected. He has a wonky tooth and I think the narrower bit pinched it against his cheek at times. The vet has been floating it down a little at a time. Hopefully it will be back to normal at the next float.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 27, 2017)

Survived the parade. It was a piece of cake with my steady Dapper Dan. He is not as showy as Rowdy, but I was able to give rides and let people pet him. Nothing fazed him as he is an old pro. No drones, but a helicopter did go over pretty low. Here we are posed by the boy scout troop. They were all wearing vintage uniforms,which was cool, in front of a vintage tent.

I wanted to polish his hooves, but could not get the bottle open. Next time I'll make sure it will open before I leave home.


----------



## Cayuse (May 27, 2017)

Marsha, you both look wonderful. Very Patriotic turnout! I can't tell, is the flag attached to your cart or is it part of the Boy Scout's float? I think it looks like yours. If it is, DD is a good egg to tolerate that flapping behind him!

How long is the parade route? Were there any other horses?


----------



## MajorClementine (May 28, 2017)

You guys look great. Nothing better than a steady horse to get you where you need to go. I love the cart dog too. Congrats on a successful parade!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 29, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> Marsha, you both look wonderful. Very Patriotic turnout! I can't tell, is the flag attached to your cart or is it part of the Boy Scout's float? I think it looks like yours. If it is, DD is a good egg to tolerate that flapping behind him!
> 
> How long is the parade route? Were there any other horses?





Cayuse said:


> Marsha, you both look wonderful. Very Patriotic turnout! I can't tell, is the flag attached to your cart or is it part of the Boy Scout's float? I think it looks like yours. If it is, DD is a good egg to tolerate that flapping behind him!
> 
> How long is the parade route? Were there any other horses?


The flag is on my cart. We were by a group of Harleys, vying with each other revving their engines. Dapper Dan is not fazed by that or sirens at all. He used to startle when bicycles or skate boards came up behind him, but no more. There was a quarter horse Queen ahead of me. Her horse didn't like our turnout and kept skittering around, but his rider handled him well. There was a group of mounted Texas Rangers. The local riding club had some riders. I tried to stay well away from all of them as I don't like causing trouble with the biggies. There was an Army band from Ft Sill; even had two bagpipes. That patriotic music really gets to me.

It is not a long parade. There is less and less interest every year. Big prizes for floats, too. I think it could have been better advertised. We did have a good amount of spectators, though, which is fun.


----------



## Cayuse (May 29, 2017)

We had Cappy out twice this weekend. I ground drove him first to take the edge off and see where his mind was and then we hitched him to the cart for the first time this year. He was better than I anticipated. I think all the sledding we did last winter helped. Hubby just walked with him and practiced turns, stops and a back up at the end. It will be awhile before they trot. I want to make sure Cappy is balanced enough and strong enough to trot with Hubby as he's a big guy. Cappy handled the walking just fine.

The first time we went out I used my betathane harness (the spotted harness I don't like) and I think I will just keep it for the sled. The shafts do not sit in the tugs, they float (no wrap straps, French tugs) and the cart rides forward, backwards, up and down, even with the breeching. I would have to get thimbles and that is one more peice of harness to fiddle with. I guess I'm old school, I want my wrap straps! Plus I can't manipulate the betathane it is too stiff.

Does anyone have at good exercises to help with flexibility? Cappy is is stiff on the right side. He is getting better, we do cones and serpentines to mix thing up.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 29, 2017)

Cappy may need a chiropractor. I have found this very helpful. He may not be able to flex because of pain. I got a horse one time whose shoulder was dislocated. Vet did not find it but the chiro did. Just a thought...


----------



## Cayuse (May 29, 2017)

Good idea. My vet is coming on Wednesday, I can ask her who she recommends. I have never used a chiro, but I know that there are several in the area.

He is much better than he used to be, so I think part of it is he at some point just got used to being crooked and now we have to re-learn. It wouldn't hurt to check him out. I don't want to ask more of him than I should.

Is anyone here familiar with the Masterson Method? That is cool. I used to do the TMJ release on my old mare and she loved that. I was skeptical at first, but it did seem to help. She loved it and would yawn and fall asleep.

It is nice there were a few horse in your Parade. In the next town over they have the mounted police in their Parade and that is it. I can't remember when the last time there was horse in our town's Parade.


----------



## jeanniecogan (May 29, 2017)

1 1/2 hour for charlie 1/2 hour for ground driving for miss daisy


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 30, 2017)

Rowdy's new owner came. We took the horses out for a drive this morning so she could "test drive" him. She lunged him a little before hitching (which he does not know how to do very well). We went around our 2 mile route, trotting and walking. She was pleased with his gaits. I asked her what she thought of him and she said "I love him". Of course, since his mate was along he was a perfect angel on the drive.

I got to observe him in action, which was fun. He is so beautifully showy in the cart! He is so glossy and shiny. Could it be the BOSS? She loved my Jerald Runabout and wants to find one. Her only negative thing was "he is kind of pushy".

He did all his tricks for her nicely.

He is off to AZ tomorrow on a new phase of his life. Dapper Dan will cry for two days. I have had my stomach in knots. Hard decision.

I stopped at his first vet's to ask for his health records and they would not give them to me. They said they needed the permission of his former owner. I said, could I at least see if he had vaccinations in the first 7 years, but they wouldn't let me see the record. Is that some new policy? I had the paperwork for everything I had done for him.


----------



## Cayuse (May 30, 2017)

Marsha, I have had that happen to me. The vets around here won't release any info at all without the former owners consent.

So tommorrow is Rowdys big day. I am happy that it all worked out well and she likes him. It IS a hard decision to make I don't envy you in having to say goodbye to him, but it really sounds like a wonderful new home.

All the work that you did with him shined through when she said "I love him".


----------



## paintponylvr (May 30, 2017)

I worked in a Vet's office here in NC starting in 1997. That was policy - even then. Part of the Hippa policy on privacy.

If the new O's vet wants the info, they can either have the previous O give consent to the vet clinic to release it OR they can have their vet go thru the clinic(some clinics will do it that way for the vet office, but not for the O).

How long had you owned him? Does the new owner really need previous info? I know that I used to be "anal" about that - not so much any more. It IS nice to know which vaccines he may have had over the years, but...

Hope you get to hear how he is doing in his new home. It's always fun (to me) to hear back - sometime YEARS later - about how a horse you worked with and owned is doing. (or bred,raised, trained, showed and then sold)


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 31, 2017)

I have had him about 18 months. The new owner said she will just put him on her vaccination schedule and not worry about the past. Dentist finally got out yesterday evening. Rowdy had a few points, so I'm glad he was seen, but overall he has a good mouth.

A friend who bought a Jerald Runabout the same time I did 15 years ago was thinking of selling the cart. Rowdy's new owners wanted to look at it. My friend had never used the cart or harness! The cart had been stored in a barn was filthy, but the tires aired up and it looks as though it just needs a good cleaning. The harness was in a big tool box and covered with white stuff--mold?? but supple and seemed fine. They decided to buy that outfit also. I would have bought the harness if they had not, as it had that very good bridle. It is the same harness I bought originally and it's the best bridle I've ever owned. Would have been nice to have it for a spare. I've never seen moldy leather before. What a mess. The folks were confident they could clean it up just fine.


----------



## Cayuse (May 31, 2017)

I drove Cappy yesterday and today. He is back in the jointed snaffle with a noseband as a reminder and his mouth has quieted. My husband drove him for about five minutes each time so we could feel out his mood and then I would take over.

He is starting to travel a little straighter and I am happy with his progress so far. I think the jointed snaffle gets the idea across to him better, plus he is getting stronger. Perhaps it is easer to isolate each side with the regular snaffle as opposed to the Mullen mouth. I still think a french link is an option I need to try though.

The other thing we tried was loosening the wrap straps. They may have been too tight, keeping him from being able to move correctly.

We did some trotting too. Not a lot as he is out of shape, but enough to have fun with.

I forgot to ask the vet about the chiro! I can email her.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 31, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> I drove Cappy yesterday and today. He is back in the jointed snaffle with a noseband as a reminder and his mouth has quieted. My husband drove him for about five minutes each time so we could feel out his mood and then I would take over.
> 
> He is starting to travel a little straighter and I am happy with his progress so far. I think the jointed snaffle gets the idea across to him better, plus he is getting stronger. Perhaps it is easer to isolate each side with the regular snaffle as opposed to the Mullen mouth. I still think a french link is an option I need to try though.
> 
> ...


Interesting about the wrap straps. I've wondered if mine are too loose sometimes.


----------



## Cayuse (May 31, 2017)

My husband has been helping me and he is a "batten down the hatches" kinda guy. When I was taking lessons with Peanut the instructor told us we had the wrap straps a little snug. Peanut went happier with them loosened. He moved more free. Yesterday it came to me that maybe he was getting a little over zealous with the tightening again and they were pretty snug when I checked. My husband works with boats so I guess he is used to tying things off tight. But Cappy's a mini, not the Queen Mary! We will see if it makes a difference with Cappy next time or if it was just a coincidence today.

I hope things went well for everyone this morning when Rowdy made his departure.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 31, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> My husband has been helping me and he is a "batten down the hatches" kinda guy. When I was taking lessons with Peanut the instructor told us we had the wrap straps a little snug. Peanut went happier with them loosened. He moved more free. Yesterday it came to me that maybe he was getting a little over zealous with the tightening again and they were pretty snug when I checked. My husband works with boats so I guess he is used to tying things off tight. But Cappy's a mini, not the Queen Mary! We will see if it makes a difference with Cappy next time or if it was just a coincidence today.
> 
> I hope things went well for everyone this morning when Rowdy made his departure.





Cayuse said:


> My husband has been helping me and he is a "batten down the hatches" kinda guy. When I was taking lessons with Peanut the instructor told us we had the wrap straps a little snug. Peanut went happier with them loosened. He moved more free. Yesterday it came to me that maybe he was getting a little over zealous with the tightening again and they were pretty snug when I checked. My husband works with boats so I guess he is used to tying things off tight. But Cappy's a mini, not the Queen Mary! We will see if it makes a difference with Cappy next time or if it was just a coincidence today.
> 
> I hope things went well for everyone this morning when Rowdy made his departure.


Thanks for asking about Rowdy. He got off on his new adventure, yelling until he was out of sight. The people are very pleased with him. He had a roomy trailer to ride in and it isn't too terribly hot yet. I think she will be a better handler for him than I am. She is calm, confident and doesn't talk too much or coo. Dapper Dan is not happy; I plan to spend a lot more time with him now that I don't have to think about working with Rowdy.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm glad Rowdy is going to get a teammate and a home you feel good about. That's about as much as we can ask when we have to let an animal in our care move on. Poor Dapper Dan though. Major goes nuts when we drive Clementine out of site so I can imagine his sadness at loosing a buddy. He'll settle into the new routine quickly I hope.

I was also taught that the wraps had to be pretty tight. Then I realized that maybe it wasn't so great when I was introduced to the "floating" shaft loops. I now loosen my wraps so that the cart is more free but can't move upward more than an inch and a half or so. Clem also seemed happier with this than she was when she the cart was anchored down tight. Seems like it would put more pressure on her all around the way I was wrapping it before.

I'm off to a camping weekend for my 11th wedding anniversary with DH. We do Search and Rescue training this weekend every year so it's like a big anniversary party with helicopters, rappelling, and a lot of story telling between departments. Saves me from having to actually plan something for our anniversary....


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 4, 2017)

Got a call from Rowdy's new owners. They got to AZ fine and he traveled just fine. They introduced him first to their big mare, who is gentle and older. Rowdy forgot he is a gelding. She asked me about that, and I said I don't think he has ever been with a mare so I had no idea how he would act! Anyway, he is fitting in fine. She wanted to get the information about what I feed because he looks so good.




AZ is so different from OK; even the hay nutrient will be different. He will have to adjust.

Dapper Dan is doing fine. He was lonesome, but I've been spending more time with him and he is okay. Will be keeping my eye out for another horse.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 5, 2017)

Dapper Dan to the chiropractor today. I tried a new one; some of the hrose folk were not happy with the old one. DD had a little trouble in the pelvic and in his neck but over all good. He wasn't as good to tell about what he was doing as the old chiro; she explained better what she was doing and why. This guy was rather taciturn--just the facts. He also said he couldn't tell if there was arthritis without xrays. But the former chiro is the one who first alerted me to Dd's arthritis issue. So, not sure what to think..

There was some discussion among the group about building up hind ends--good exercises to do.

One of the horse folk was saying that she never buys bermuda for her horses as if it is cut after it goes to seed, it is too high in sugar for little horses. So, I will take a look at my bermuda hay this evening; but I don't think I've ever seen seed heads in it. We do have some bermuda in parts of our pasture, but it is mostly native grass.

Maybe have made a contact through the chiro for another horse; his parents have some miniatures.

I was the only one with a little horse today.


----------



## Northwolf (Jun 6, 2017)

Is Dapper Dan all alone at the moment or are there other horses around?

I drove my minis 3 times over the short holidays; two times in the team and yesterday I hitched Teddy to the sulky. He was kind of lazy at the beginning, but after a few minutes, it worked great. The team driving was just awesome, I drove my minishetland and Teddy and they did very, very well  It was a real pleasure to drive them, even as we tried racing gallop!


----------



## Northwolf (Jun 6, 2017)

Here are some pictures of the team driving... They actually have some rests of the winter coats, because I didn't clip them this year.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 6, 2017)

Northwolf said:


> Is Dapper Dan all alone at the moment or are there other horses around?
> 
> I drove my minis 3 times over the short holidays; two times in the team and yesterday I hitched Teddy to the sulky. He was kind of lazy at the beginning, but after a few minutes, it worked great. The team driving was just awesome, I drove my minishetland and Teddy and they did very, very well  It was a real pleasure to drive them, even as we tried racing gallop!


Great pictures! I hope you are also going to post on the Hours To Drive topic, so there is a record of your time. I know it has motivated me to do more driving!

Dapper Dan is alone for now. A neighbor has some horses that he can see, but not get close to. I'm putting feelers out for another horse; just need to be super selective.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 6, 2017)

Nice to see your team Northwolf. I have only driven a team once in my life and that was about 25 years ago. It was a lot of fun, but intimidating. They were draft horses and huge!

I had Cappy and Peanut out several times over this past week. I worked on straight lines with Cappy and he does seem to be understanding the concept a bit better and able to carry it off. I had a couple of nice drives with Peanut, the only issue being the grass was just high enough to be VERY tempting.

Jeannie, I am pleased for you and Daisy

It was nice to hear an update on Rowdy!


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 6, 2017)

MajorClem, did you and Mr. MajorClem have a nice weekend? Sounds like you both might be firefighter/EMT's? My hubby is one. Volunteer. Keeps him very busy.

Happy belated Anniversary!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jun 7, 2017)

Hey all!! *wave, wave*

I haven't posted much, but have been enjoying lurking, reading updates and vicariously participating in the activities. I've let lupus defeat me the last few weeks...I suddenly realized that the less I do, the less I can do.?

Anyway, I logged on to bring something to Northwolf's attention. What caught my eye in the team picture (love it by the way!) was both horse's noses tipped out. Being who I am, self immediately asked "why, what's wrong with the hitch?"

The answer, I believe, is in the way the lines are hooked up. The two shorter check lines should be on the INSIDE, crossing from (for example) long left-hand outside line to the other horse's inside left-hand bit.

In other words, and perhaps more easily understood, swap your lines. The buckles for your check lines should be on the inside of the lines--between your two horses.

They are a good looking team, and seem happy working together! My hope is that one day soon, I'll be walking home and another 32" gelding will "follow me home" so Spanky will have a teammate! ??


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 7, 2017)

SCHF I am sorry to hear about your lupus. I have psoriatic arthritis and some days it is hard to keep going. I hope that you have some better days soon.


----------



## Northwolf (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi SCHF *wave back*






Thanks a lot for your advice. But there isn't anything wrong with the hitch. The lines are correct in that way (these are Achenbach lines and I learned how to drive with this type of hitch with certified trainers and use them for years - I'm not new to driving teams  ). It is the momental snapshot that confuses you - the horses just turned their heads slightly outwards. I can upload some more pictures to show you that is all correct with the hitch  When I take the lines up, both heads are straight.

There is another thing that might seems to be confusing. I drive with a special harness (customized Swiss traditional working harness). The back part of the harness does not contain a saddle like a normal harness. So you don't have two rings who leads the line but only one on neck strap.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 8, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> MajorClem, did you and Mr. MajorClem have a nice weekend? Sounds like you both might be firefighter/EMT's? My hubby is one. Volunteer. Keeps him very busy.
> 
> Happy belated Anniversary!


Thank you! We did have a nice weekend. Hubby is Firefighter (volunteer also), EMT, LEO, and Search and Rescue (and I'm single most of the time because of it. I am just the supportive wife who likes to get in on any of the training when I can. The guys are pretty used to me tagging along.

The chubby butt minis are looking much better now that I've got them off the pasture and on grass hay rations. I've been neglecting my driving again due to riding... Balance. I need more balance in my life.

Sundays are my best days to drive so I'm hoping to get out this Sunday morning. Maybe hubby will hitch the foxtrotter and join me.


----------



## Northwolf (Jun 8, 2017)

h sorry, I now understand what you meant with your post ;-) the short check lines ARE at the inside and the longer outside, on the picture it doesn't seems like because there are "leather saving straps" at the buckles.


----------



## Northwolf (Jun 8, 2017)

SCHF: Here is the detail view of the reins. It's quite very confusing to see that kind of lines on a small image


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 8, 2017)

MajorClementine said:


> Thank you! We did have a nice weekend. Hubby is Firefighter (volunteer also), EMT, LEO, and Search and Rescue (and I'm single most of the time because of it. I am just the supportive wife who likes to get in on any of the training when I can. The guys are pretty used to me tagging along.
> 
> The chubby butt minis are looking much better now that I've got them off the pasture and on grass hay rations. I've been neglecting my driving again due to riding... Balance. I need more balance in my life.
> 
> Sundays are my best days to drive so I'm hoping to get out this Sunday morning. Maybe hubby will hitch the foxtrotter and join me.


I know that "single" feeling all too well! We live two houses away from the fire dept. so hubby ALWAYS makes the calls.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 11, 2017)

My half cheek french link for Clementine arrived on Friday so I'm looking forward to trying it. My eggbutt french link for my riding horse arrived last weekend and I got to try it out midweek. I feel like I have a lot more directional control with it and I love that the eggbutt keeps it from pulling through his mouth. Hopefully I will notice the same benefits with Clementine. 

Clem has developed a fairly hard mouth (my fault I'm sure) while in the SJ snaffle. Any tips on how to correct this? Also, she loves to veer to one side. I can't figure out how to pick up her inside shoulder to get her to move back toward the rail without turning her into it...does that make sense??


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 11, 2017)

MajorClementine said:


> My half cheek french link for Clementine arrived on Friday so I'm looking forward to trying it. My eggbutt french link for my riding horse arrived last weekend and I got to try it out midweek. I feel like I have a lot more directional control with it and I love that the eggbutt keeps it from pulling through his mouth. Hopefully I will notice the same benefits with Clementine.
> 
> Clem has developed a fairly hard mouth (my fault I'm sure) while in the SJ snaffle. Any tips on how to correct this? Also, she loves to veer to one side. I can't figure out how to pick up her inside shoulder to get her to move back toward the rail without turning her into it...does that make sense??





MajorClementine said:


> My half cheek french link for Clementine arrived on Friday so I'm looking forward to trying it. My eggbutt french link for my riding horse arrived last weekend and I got to try it out midweek. I feel like I have a lot more directional control with it and I love that the eggbutt keeps it from pulling through his mouth. Hopefully I will notice the same benefits with Clementine.
> 
> Clem has developed a fairly hard mouth (my fault I'm sure) while in the SJ snaffle. Any tips on how to correct this? Also, she loves to veer to one side. I can't figure out how to pick up her inside shoulder to get her to move back toward the rail without turning her into it...does that make sense??


For the veering, try some backing exercises, cueing her shoulder to back straight. Back at least 10-15 feet.

Chiro visits have helped mine. Usually they are "out" somewhere.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 11, 2017)

_Dapper Dan and I had a good drive today. Little breezy, which made it nice for bugs and lessen the humidity. He was a little powerhouse today. _


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 11, 2017)

He looks sleek and happy. I thought you had a red bow in his mane but when I enlarged the picture it appears to be a chicken?!? A Rhode Island Red maybe?

I don't think I seen your sulky close up before. What kind of tugs does it have? Are they like what the large race horse sulkies use?

I drove Peanut this morning before it got hot and ground drove Cappy. Did not work on anything in particular, just enjoyed the ride (and walk).


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 11, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> He looks sleek and happy. I thought you had a red bow in his mane but when I enlarged the picture it appears to be a chicken?!? A Rhode Island Red maybe?
> 
> I don't think I seen your sulky close up before. What kind of tugs does it have? Are they like what the large race horse sulkies use?
> 
> I drove Peanut this morning before it got hot and ground drove Cappy. Did not work on anything in particular, just enjoyed the ride (and walk).


It's a red bow. His mane is thick and unruly so I braided part of it and just tied red fabric in it because he is so cute I can't help myself. The sulky was indeed used for racing in Florida. The hitch is a quick-hitch, used by trotters. I love this setup for exercise runs. The shackles are bolted to the saddle and the sulky shafts attach to them. The sulky is a Jerald, but I doubt anything like it has been made in 30 years. I love it.

I think Dapper Dan is doing all right without Rowdy. Yesterday he helped pick blackberries and supervised my husband working on the pergola.

Sometimes it is nice to not work on anything; just enjoy a drive and good horse company.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 11, 2017)

If you could hear me laughing! So it IS a bow. I should never second guess myself. I guess I need to upgrade the glasses.

Someone in town here has a large horse sulky that they are getting rid of. It is also an older one. The shafts are very graceful looking and have a nice, slight curve at the ends. My hubby wouldn't let me inquire about it as we have absolutely no use for it, which I suppose is wise. I hope someone takes it and restores it.

When I was a kid our neighbors had standardbreds and I remember squeezing onto one of those seats with my friend and going for a ride once in awhile. That was ages ago and I don't remember much about the equipment. Except for the hopples, I remember that. They had mostly pacers.

Anyway, I like your sulky. And DD's bow, too.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jun 12, 2017)

when i got Daisy, her mane was a bush. my friend told me about coconut oil. it is very expensive and i could tell it was working but not fast enough. i was browsing through "Dollar Tree" and found a cream with coconut oil in it. i got home and gobbed it on her mane and tail. the next day it looked better, but the second day it looked like a silky beautiful mane. give it a try.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 13, 2017)

Marsha Cassada said:


> _Dapper Dan and I had a good drive today. Little breezy, which made it nice for bugs and lessen the humidity. He was a little powerhouse today. _


How does DD like that hook up vs a shaft loop hitch that is lower down? Does he go the same in both or better in one than the other?



Cayuse said:


> If you could hear me laughing! So it IS a bow. I should never second guess myself. I guess I need to upgrade the glasses.
> 
> Someone in town here has a large horse sulky that they are getting rid of. It is also an older one. The shafts are very graceful looking and have a nice, slight curve at the ends. My hubby wouldn't let me inquire about it as we have absolutely no use for it, which I suppose is wise. I hope someone takes it and restores it.
> 
> ...


I so wish I could find a large horse sulky around here. I think my foxtrotter would be a blast in one of those. Of course, I'd need the saddle to go with it since the shafts hook to it directly. My hubby seems to think I have less need for "useless" vehicles than I think I do 



jeanniecogan said:


> when i got Daisy, her mane was a bush. my friend told me about coconut oil. it is very expensive and i could tell it was working but not fast enough. i was browsing through "Dollar Tree" and found a cream with coconut oil in it. i got home and gobbed it on her mane and tail. the next day it looked better, but the second day it looked like a silky beautiful mane. give it a try.


I gave up on Major's bushy mane. He grows a HUGE long mane but it's sooooo thick that it looks like a giant shrub hanging down to his shoulders. To brush it you have to part it down the middle and brush the underside first then bring the topside back over and brush it. I got sick of it and he seemed really hot and itchy so I hogged it right off. Now I keep it in a nicely arched 2" tall mowhawk and I love it on him. Very "war horse" if you will. I probably should have tried something like the coconut oil but I'm so very much not a patient person.....

I've been very lazy with my minis. You'd think the person keeping track of the driving hours would drive more. Nope. Big slacker here



My new comfy fit harness is sitting in Nauvoo, Illinois waiting for me to pick it up from my parents when we go out to visit them next month. Why I didn't have it shipped here instead of having them pick it up is really a mystery. I just thought, no need to ship when they are 20 min away from the shop. Um...duh... maybe so I could USE it! Sometimes I wonder about myself....


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 13, 2017)

Dapper Dan's mane is a problem. He has a cowlick. Half way down it goes one way and then it goes the other way. Over the last 15 years I have tried the hot towel, neck sweats, braiding, undercutting, curling iron, mousse...Nothing works. I was told the mane could be trained to lay all on one side. NOT. Now I just shave it down to where the mane divides and when I need it to be extra tidy, I put a braid at the beginning to keep it under control. When I first brought him home my bil called him Ivan the Terrible. Can't remember if I tried coconut oil or not.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 14, 2017)

You know MajorClem, I thought of you when I came across the sulky. I should've taken it but I bet the cost of trying to ship something like that from here to Utah would be prohibitive.

I have not driven since Sunday. I am trying to get ready for a couple of shows this weekend and we went to one last weekend. Not enough hours in the day to do both. And we had a heatwave.

How do you guys hitch your minis alone? I was thinking of putting in a heavier post near my fence as a hitching post. Can I harness him up, put his halter on over his bridle and tie him while I bring the cart up and hitch? I could hang a hay bag to keep him occupied. Does this sound reasonable? Cappy will stand just fine but I am not ready to drive him alone he is still too green, but Peanut who I can drive by myself won't stand still to hitch. He needs a header or his face in a hay bag. Unhitching is fine, lol. No worries there.

I know he is spoiled, but he is less spoiled than before, it is coming together in small steps.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 14, 2017)

Yeah, shipping all the way across the country would have been insane for sure. It's hard to find many horse drawn vehicles out here though...

So for Clem this is what I do to hitch alone. Not everyone will agree with it but it has worked well for us. I tie her to the hitching post and put her harness on. I leave her halter and lead on tied to the post while I bring the cart up and attach it to her. At this point I drop her halter off her nose and put it around her neck only while I put her bridle on. Once her bridle and reins are on I stand behind the cart, back her a couple of steps, turn her and walk her out of the barn before getting into the cart. I know that it is said that you should never tie a hitched horse, however, this is how we have always done it since I drive alone most of the time. I am there with her the whole time. The harness bag is there and the cart is there already so I don't have to walk away from her to get anything. I have also seen grooming collars used instead of a halter but I figure why bother when putting the halter around their neck works just as well?


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 14, 2017)

I think I'm going to give it a try, he stands tied with his halter on OK and is sensible. Thanks for explaining how you do it. I can do a test run when my husband is home. He may just stand with quiet with hay in front of him. Then I could keep one hand on him while the other fiddles with the traces and stuff. With a header he flaps all around and tries to engage the person into playing with him.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 14, 2017)

I buckle the halter around Dapper Dan's neck until I am ready to get in and drive.

I trained the last three horses to stand untied for hitching and that was much better. But Dapper Dan is too old to learn that new trick and I wouldn't trust him. I didn't know about training for that when DD and I got started together.

Working alone you gotta do what you gotta do. But, frankly, I would not do the hay bag. I think that could lead to all kinds of annoying habits later.


----------



## Northwolf (Jun 15, 2017)

My horses always learned to stand untied while hitching. For the unhitching too. It always worked great, even my 30 yo shetland gelding who was trained to drive again at the age of 25 (he had an accident at the age of 13 and wasn't drove for years). A good trick is to condition the horses always to get a goody BEFORE they start walking. I learned this trick from a therapy horse trainer - the horses never should walk away until the patient climbed up safely and the goody was the safe sign for the horse "now we're finished and it's ok to react to the GO-signal from now on". I'm not a big fan of feeding goodies all the time, but for this case it's worth to me to give a little treat. If they take a chance to do one or more steps before I hitched completely, they have to go backwards consequently.

Yesterday evening I shipped Massai and Teddy to drive with a friend of mine. I drove Massai with the sulky and Teddy ground-driven aside him. We enjoyed really! Terrain was flat and my horses were very easy-going, just had to slow them down all the time to not leave the (much taller) shetlands of my friend behind


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks for all your replies. As much as I hope he will learn to stand on his own, without a header, I have my doubts, but he may surprise me someday. Northwolf, the goodies are good idea, but he can't be hand fed as he used to be a biter. He is not without his faults, lol. He is however very loyal and a blast to drive. Of my three, he is my favorite.

Here is a picture of him taken last week.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 15, 2017)

Well I tried again. Looks like we got two for the price of one. He's my "Bestie"


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 15, 2017)

The trainer who helped me with Rowdy is very big into Showmanship. She is a firm believer that it is a good basis for any training. She showed me how to teach Rowdy to stand for hitching. It also came in handy when we were walking; I pick up litter on my walks and it was convenient to leave Rowdy on a Stand in the road while I went down into the ditch for trash.

I have my doubts I could ever teach Dapper Dan to stand like that. But now that it is just the two of us, maybe I will work on it.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 15, 2017)

Can I ask how you and she trains them to stand? I put them into position (like in showmanship, feet squared up)and verbally tell them to "stand" and when them move out of position, place their feet back into position. If they stand to say 45 seconds or whatever to start with, I praise them and we go on to some other task. I increase the length of time that we stand as they get better at it. Cappy is in the middle of this lesson right now. You should've seen his first showmanship class last month ? it was quite lively.

I try to practice it after they have been worked, their attention span is longer then. Peanut will stand perfectly to be UNhitched because the edge is off him then.

Does Dapper Dan fidget?


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 16, 2017)

Clementine has her good days and her bad days when it comes to standing to be hitched. I've found that it's just easier for me to keep that halter around her neck. She knows it means "stand still" and so she does. If she's naughty and I have to fight her hitching up then I get worked up then we both have a crappy drive. I wish I was a more patient person but I have to admit that I'm not and do things to help me avoid extra stress.

I'm headed down to the barn as soon as my foster kitty gets dropped off. She got spayed today and her little brother has been meowing his lungs out all day.... I prob won't drive tonight but I want to get Clementine's mane braided over to the other side. She still has bit of a cresty neck and her mane is starting to pull it over just a bit. I want to flop her mane to the other side to keep that crest from falling over on me. I may work them both in the round pen just a bit but I also need to feed the big guys, bute one mare, and change water so I don't think harnessing up is in my time frame. However, my son is off camping and I have a free morning tomorrow...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 16, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> Can I ask how you and she trains them to stand? I put them into position (like in showmanship, feet squared up)and verbally tell them to "stand" and when them move out of position, place their feet back into position. If they stand to say 45 seconds or whatever to start with, I praise them and we go on to some other task. I increase the length of time that we stand as they get better at it. Cappy is in the middle of this lesson right now. You should've seen his first showmanship class last month it was quite lively.
> 
> I try to practice it after they have been worked, their attention span is longer then. Peanut will stand perfectly to be UNhitched because the edge is off him then.
> 
> Does Dapper Dan fidget?


I believe it is consistency that is the answer. She practiced it while she was cleaning the pen or working around them. They were not allowed to graze while on the Stand. She used the whip and lead to cue their feet into the proper stance. I am not into Showmanship, so I did not worry about that; I just wanted them to stand untied.

I do plan to work with Dapper Dan on Stand. Too busy in the mornings and later it is too hot. Excuses, excuses...


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 20, 2017)

Cappy has figured out his mouth doesn't HAVE to be so busy ☺. The last two times out he has been pretty quiet, some chewing but no more of the "bubblegum" mouth.

MajorClem have you tried your new snaffle yet?


----------



## jventresca (Jun 23, 2017)

MajorClemintine - If your mare's crest is starting to fall over she may need magnesium in her diet. Just a little bit extra can prevent her crest from"breaking". Any feed mill that mixes their own grain will have some on hand as an additive. My local mill let me purchase a 10 lb bag. I added about 2 tablespoons to my problem horse's feeds for a few months and his crest is fine. It's been about 15 years.

I have a wiggler too. I keep setting him up so his feet are square and telling him stand. He's just a little better after a month. Took him to his first show. He drove very well, doing a wonderful slow trot and showing a little lengthen for the strong trot. He did not stand in line though. I made sure we were at the end of the line up with plenty of room between him and the next horse. When he got too twitchy we made a circle. In a field of 5 we still placed 4th in Turnout and 3rd in Reinsmanship. I was pretty happy with that.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 23, 2017)

jventresca said:


> I have a wiggler too. I keep setting him up so his feet are square and telling him stand. He's just a little better after a month. Took him to his first show. He drove very well, doing a wonderful slow trot and showing a little lengthen for the strong trot. He did not stand in line though. I made sure we were at the end of the line up with plenty of room between him and the next horse. When he got too twitchy we made a circle. In a field of 5 we still placed 4th in Turnout and 3rd in Reinsmanship. I was pretty happy with that.


Congratulations!


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 23, 2017)

Jaye, congratulations on your mini's maiden voyage. Sounds like it was smooth sailing for almost all of it!

I had Peanut out ground driving in the tall grass yesterday and a garden snake about 14 inches long slithered right between his front legs, he arched his neck to look but didn't miss a beat.

Today while I was driving him in our field, he kept giving every tree root we trotted by the stink eye and double take. I guess he thought the snake was back and had grown into a python...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 24, 2017)

I went to the local horse sale, which is held once a month, since I am looking for another horse. Wish I had not gone. I came home and groomed Dapper Dan; I felt so sorry for the little hroses I saw there it made me want to brush my own. I haven't been to the sale in a few years; guess it will be a few more before I go back. On the way home I stopped at a horse acquaintance, as I saw a little hrose in her pasture. She said it is for their 2 year old and he will have outgrown him by fall. So, I will wait for him. He is 10, a silver dapple, the same size as Dapper Dan and she said he has a very nice temperament.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jun 25, 2017)

Yes Marsha, the sales are so sad. I raised dogs for years and realised there are so many abused animals out there that i didn' want to add to the population anymore.

I am glad you found a mini at your friends, i hope it works out for you. temperment is sooo important.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 25, 2017)

Sometimes the good things in life find US in a round about way, sounds like you've been found! Silver dapples are stunning. Does the little guy have a name?

I can't go to a horse sale either, I went to one or two many years ago and that was enough. It makes you want to hold on to the ones you have really tight.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 25, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> Sometimes the good things in life find US in a round about way, sounds like you've been found! Silver dapples are stunning. Does the little guy have a name?
> 
> I can't go to a horse sale either, I went to one or two many years ago and that was enough. It makes you want to hold on to the ones you have really tight.





Cayuse said:


> Sometimes the good things in life find US in a round about way, sounds like you've been found! Silver dapples are stunning. Does the little guy have a name?
> 
> I can't go to a horse sale either, I went to one or two many years ago and that was enough. It makes you want to hold on to the ones you have really tight.


Unfortunately, his name is Bubba. I think he already knows his name so I probably couldn't change it. Hope they don't wait too long to call me, as he needs his feet done badly and I think he has parasites. I mentioned it to them and they are going to get some wormer from the vet. They were unsure how to dose a miniature. And their trimmer doesn't know how to do miniature feet. He is not registered.

There was one mare at the sale I went to check on. She was 7. Very poor, but she had possibilities. but when I put the lead on her and looked closer, the skin stuff wasn't herd damage, but that dreaded skin stuff that has no cure. Been there; done that. So I walked away. I've done my share of rescue but at this time in my life I need a horse I can use. And good hroses need homes also. So, I will wait for a good one.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 25, 2017)

One of the first ponies I learned to ride on was a "Bubba" and he was a REALLY good guy so maybe the name will bring you luck! He was not a mini, probably a grade Shetland about 10 or so hands. A good egg.

I think you are doing the right thing by waiting. My husband and I adopted a rescue (big horse) a few years back that animal control seized due to starvation and it was not something I would want to do again at this stage in my life, sad to say. We had her two years and she was a wonderful horse, but she was older and the damage that was done by poor care caught up with her in the end. We miss her a lot. My husband still can't talk about her without getting teary. Before we got Peanut we thought about fostering for the shelter, but we decided against it. It makes me feel guilty, but like you said, other ones need homes too.


----------



## Northwolf (Jun 26, 2017)

I never visited a horse sale, I'm glad about that. Luckily, it's not usual in my country to sale horses on sales like that. They're commonly selled via advertisments and the seller mostly visit the horse and take a look with or without veterinary advice before buying.

My shetland Massai is adopted from a rescue too. He was at the age of 4 and he only was 1 year in bad care. He was hold in a pig barn for this time



He had health problems like parasits, digestive problems and always increased liver values for many years and his growth was poor until he was 8 (he looked like a 2-year-old when he was 7... ). Then he started to regenerate and developed very well, got some muscles and a shiny fur. He got more self-confidence too. I never, never regret I got him because he's now the best horse I've ever had 

Because we actually have two retired ponies in our barn, I was focused on healthy horses when I was looking for a teammate for Massai. It's a lot of work to take care of a rescued horse and it can take years until they're regenerated. I needed a horse for driving immediatly because Massai is now 16 years old and I wanted to have a teammate for him before he starts to get old. And there are a lot of healthy horses that need a home too, like you said.

Marsha, sounds there and I hope it will work with "Bubba"


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 26, 2017)

I've been working on the Stand with Dapper Dan. He is working really well with me now that Rowdy is gone. Maybe they were not good for each other. Maybe because he is an "only" he is working better.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Jun 28, 2017)

I hope it's ok I jump into this thread so late in the game. I enjoy reading it and have learned some things I'd like to try. I also think it's a great way to track progress, for everyone!

I wanted to add too, I like Bubba as a nick name (we still call my youngest brother that), but I don't know if I could use it as an actual name haha hopefully he works out.

I just wanted to post about the last drive I did with little Miss May. It was the fifth I've done with her in the cart and the longest. Probably around 45 minutes. She worked like a pro (pfffhhhhht, like I know how a pro works haha it just felt so good). She really threw her body into it. She put her head down, held her nose at the vertical and lifted her body. It gave her such a smooth floaty trot, well, smooth for her, she's pretty choppy and bouncy.

We did have a couple things test her, but she came out a champ. First thing that threw her was a backhoe parked in someone's lawn with the bucked almost in the road. This was within the first couple blocks, so she was fairly fresh. She looked up at it and said "Nope" with a little startled jump and turned right around. She wasn't out of control or quick, just turned. I turned her back and trotted her toward it. She gawked at it, but went past it this time, albeit a little quick.

In my town, there are a number of girls who ride their horses around the roads. They don't REALLY know how to ride and goof off a lot. Nice girls, it's just hard to work when they're around. They were the second thing that happened...

I saw two of them a couple blocks up from me and just hoped they would leave me alone. Well they picked up a trot and started heading toward us. I pushed May into a faster trot to stay ahead of them (how I was going to out run them with our little legs I don't know haha) Well I turned up and down blocks a few times like you do when you think someone is following you in your car haha Well they ended up running up behind me at a gallop, so I know they were following us. Miss May threw her head up, started snorting, and flagged her tail (honestly pretty cute). She picked up her gait and seriously looked like a little Saddlebred. She started swerving back and forth as the girls gained on us.

I was going to yell at them, but was to focused on keeping little Miss under control. I managed to turn and get halfway down a block and the girls stopped in the intersection, so I wasn't even close enough to yell at them... but I was fuming. I don't know what they were doing, but I was not impressed. I did turn my head and gave them a "What the Heck!?" glare (I've been told I have a pretty mean face). Miss May put her head back down and acted like nothing had happened.

The rest of the drive was pretty uneventful. I did have to push a couple dogs away from us with the whip, but most people are pretty good about calling their dogs back. And I have yet to encounter an aggressive dog, most are just curious and Miss May has absolutely no problem with dogs.

I also got myself a Slow Moving Vehicle triangle. It's way bigger than I thought it would be and is a fabric one that Velcros on. I love it. I do think it made a difference with cars coming up behind me so that was nice too.

Fewh, novel over.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 28, 2017)

Glad Miss May went so well with you! I'm surprised those big horses were not scared of you. That actually sounded a little dangerous.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 28, 2017)

btw, are you logging your time on the Hours to Drive post??


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Jun 28, 2017)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Glad Miss May went so well with you! I'm surprised those big horses were not scared of you. That actually sounded a little dangerous.


Yes... I was actually very nervous... but we came out alright. Really nothing totally out of control, but a first in a cart!




And I do think they figured out (eventually) they were spooking her.

I am not logging my time, I haven't really kept close track. It's not to late to join in there? haha


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 28, 2017)

KLJcowgirl said:


> Yes... I was actually very nervous... but we came out alright. Really nothing totally out of control, but a first in a cart!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to late to join. I can add you to the spreadsheet anytime. Just post your times each time you go out and I'll get you added. Welcome!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 29, 2017)

Working on the Stand with Dapper Dan and I have to say one can even teach an old horse new tricks. He is doing very well with it. We are doing well with him being an "only". He is slimming down, too, since I only have him to drive.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Jun 29, 2017)

Thank you Major.



I'll start watching my time.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 29, 2017)

That did sound scary with Miss May, I am not a bravest person in the world and don't know what I would've done. What were those girls thinking????

Peanut gave me a nice drive yesterday. I spent some time fiddling with the harness, trying to get the traces just right. I bought a fleece breast plate pad and it is very thick, it will take up the last little bit of slack in the traces that needs to go, I think. I got red. I was hoping for black, but red was able to be shipped quicker, so red it is. Good color for the devilish mini.


----------



## jventresca (Jun 30, 2017)

KLJcowgirl - If I may suggest - The next time those girls start to follow you, turn around and face them. Miss May could have been concerned about the sound of something chasing her. If she can see it's just horses she probably won't be afraid.

Congratulations on handling all those experiences and having a successful drive!


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 30, 2017)

Peanut sporting his red fleece. It took up just enough slack in the traces to make things comfy all around. My husband drove him for about five minutes, long enough so I could snap a picture. He only walks so as not to over tax the old boy.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 30, 2017)

Nice picture! How old is Peanut?


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 30, 2017)

He is around 14-15 so not old, really. I don't know why I called him the "old boy"! Probably because he is set in his ways,lol.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 4, 2017)

Inspired by Northwolf, I decided to try our longer route today. Haven't been on it for a long time. I got halfway, and the road was impassable due to mud, so had to go back. It has beautiful wild flowers usually; I'll try again later. The farthest I've ever driven Dapper Dan is 6 miles. I know there used to be members on here who regularly drove 10 miles. It would take a LOT to get a miniature in that condition. The route I hoped to go today is a little over 4 miles. I think that is max for Dapper Dan (and me) at this point.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 4, 2017)

Hope your route dries out, it must be nice to have a change of scenery. It sounds like DD is happy being the only child.

I drove Peanut yesterday and practiced some obstacles. It was just breezy enough to keep the

bugs away.

Today I ground drove Cappy and then hubby drove him in the big field for the first time ever. It went better than I anticipated. They mostly walked and did a tiny bit of trotting. Then at the end I took over and worked about 15 minutes driving him. He had a good workout, mentally and physically. We are thinking of getting another cart so we can drive together. Maybe in the fall we will start looking.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 4, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> Hope your route dries out, it must be nice to have a change of scenery. It sounds like DD is happy being the only child.
> 
> I drove Peanut yesterday and practiced some obstacles. It was just breezy enough to keep the
> 
> ...





Cayuse said:


> Hope your route dries out, it must be nice to have a change of scenery. It sounds like DD is happy being the only child.
> 
> I drove Peanut yesterday and practiced some obstacles. It was just breezy enough to keep the
> 
> ...


Another cart would be fun so you could go together! The horses would probably like it, too. I ought to set up some obstacles for Dapper Dan, but I am just enjoying road work. Still resting from Rowdy, I think.


----------



## Northwolf (Jul 6, 2017)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Inspired by Northwolf, I decided to try our longer route today. Haven't been on it for a long time. I got halfway, and the road was impassable due to mud, so had to go back. It has beautiful wild flowers usually; I'll try again later. The farthest I've ever driven Dapper Dan is 6 miles. I know there used to be members on here who regularly drove 10 miles. It would take a LOT to get a miniature in that condition. The route I hoped to go today is a little over 4 miles. I think that is max for Dapper Dan (and me) at this point.


Cool! I'm happy to be an inspiration for other miniature horse drivers!



I hope your route dries out too... Do you have much hills or is your terrain flat? I think this the most critical point of how long can the driving distances be.

We have dry summer weather now in Switzerland. It's up to 90° F again outside after it cooled down a bit last week (that was great!). Our routes are all dry and clean, but we have lots of flies and horseflies around here. I have to go with the horses either early in the morning or late in the evening. Massai had both yesterday; I took him (and Moony) to a 6-mile-run very early and in the evening, I hitched him with Teddy for one hour (I do not know how far it was because the rout was new to me). On the way back, we stopped to chat with a rider that was on road with her mare. I was very proud of my two stallions who absolutely were standing still for a couple of minutes and not flirt with the mare!  And Massai was very spirited and motivated although he had a training in the morning.

I think on mostly flat terrain, 15-20 miles would be easy for him. We did up to 20 miles a day on our hiking tours through the alps last year and the year before. This year, we will focus on doing longer drives and runs instead of hikings.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 6, 2017)

The bugs are awful here, too. Horseflies, greenheads, mosquitos and faceflies. Last time I drove it was beautiful, cool and breezy, that kept the bugs away.

On the weather the other night, the weatherman showed the radar and he pointed out what was lines of bugs that the radar was picking up. Miles wide and 50 or so miles long. Evidently the bugs were picked up by my nice breeze and pulled along with it. That's a lot of bugs, I would think, to get picked up by radar.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 6, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> The bugs are awful here, too. Horseflies, greenheads, mosquitos and faceflies. Last time I drove it was beautiful, cool and breezy, that kept the bugs away.
> 
> On the weather the other night, the weatherman showed the radar and he pointed out what was lines of bugs that the radar was picking up. Miles wide and 50 or so miles long. Evidently the bugs were picked up by my nice breeze and pulled along with it. That's a lot of bugs, I would think, to get picked up by radar.


EEEEEE!! That's a lot of bugs! We have been so lucky this year. No mosquitos so far, even after all the rain. I have very few flies here, though have had bad fly years in the past. Do have to monitor the ticks, though. I check every day.

I am actually enjoying just having Dapper Dan. He came to chat while we were doing chicken house repairs and I've been taking him on my walks.

More rain, so my optional route is still impassable due to mud. The sides of the road are fenced so I can't get around the mud. I've thought of driving through, but they are large areas and it makes such a mess on cart/horse/driver. The County does not grade them or do culverts because no one lives on them. Farmers with 4 wheel drive don't even go on those roads because of the mud holes.


----------



## Northwolf (Jul 7, 2017)

Oh yes, we have a lot of ticks too - I usually check it every day



Our cat is actually sampling 3-4 ticks per day, the horses have 1-2 a week. This year is a "tick-year", because we had a very cold winter, so the tick population increased.

Marsha, that sounds bad



it's not easy for minis to go on routes with big holes and lot of mud. I know that. But sometimes it could be very funny to drive through mud and puddles  (when it's not too deep)


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 7, 2017)

Northwolf said:


> Oh yes, we have a lot of ticks too - I usually check it every day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did not know you would have ticks there, too.

I used to go through the mud holes. Good workout for the horse! But I do not enjoy mud as much as I used to.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 7, 2017)

Northwolf do the ticks in your area carry lots of nasty disease? Here we have Lyme disease, anaplasmosis and a bunch of other nasties that horse and human can catch from tick bites.

No drive for me today, it is raining.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 8, 2017)

Got in 15 minutes of ground driving Cappy and hubby just started to drive when a massive thunderstorm came out of nowhere. It was sunny and then all of a sudden we heard thunder and we barely got Cappy unhitched before it poured. It went from sunny to black in maybe a minute. And the sky was ROARING. I have never heard anything like it before. Husband and I looked at each other and said "that almost sounds like a tornado..." It was the eeriest thing. Really scary.

I am glad it left in as big a hurry as it showed up.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 8, 2017)

We heard a wind like that one time. Later we heard that a tornado had touched down about 8 miles away.

I've been caught out in the rain before. Dapper Dan enjoys it, but getting soaking wet isn't my favorite thing any more.


----------



## Northwolf (Jul 10, 2017)

We had (small) thunderstorms too here at the weekend. But when it turns from sunny to black in that short time, it's very impressive.



Cayuse said:


> Northwolf do the ticks in your area carry lots of nasty disease? Here we have Lyme disease, anaplasmosis and a bunch of other nasties that horse and human can catch from tick bites.


Yes, we have lyme disease and anaplasmosis too around here. And a nasty disease called "tick-borne encephalitis". I'm vaccinated against this disease because it can cause meningitis. A know people who had this kind of infection because we live in a high risk area for encephalitis. 

But the worst i've ever experienced with ticks was in Namibia where I worked 10 years ago. We had wild horses with hundreds (!) of tick on them. And not the pretty small ones; some of them reached sizes of up to an inch. We were not able to remove all the ticks of the horses


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Jul 10, 2017)

^^^ Ewwwwhh that makes my skin crawl! Poor guys.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 12, 2017)

Went on a spur of the moment drive. Peanut was needing a little attention so we went out for a jaunt and he was happy.

The bugs are amazingly awful!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 12, 2017)

Took Dapper Dan out for a quick run this evening after the temp dropped below 90. His Stand is coming along well. I use the whip to cue him back into position if he moves. No longer keeping the halter around his neck while hitching. Now, it would be nice if he would Stand unattended while I ran into the house to fetch something. Maybe that will come with time...


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 13, 2017)

Marsha, you need to train DD to run into the house and fetch what you need . I bet he could do it, too!

I am happy to hear he he standing better. Peanut yesterday was pretty good about it considering it had been about a week since I drove him last. I have been working with Cappy on standing still too as I have been showing him in halter. He is starting to figure out what is expected of him in a class. He will stand to be judged, but the judge better be quick about it, lol. He stands pretty good for hitching, but those halter classes are SO exciting! I was just telling a friend that it seems to take about a year for all mine to get the "stand button" installed. I seem to be blessed with squirmers.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 13, 2017)

We have a hitching post in the yard, but sometimes I just take him in with me. But having the cart attached, it would be nice if he eventually will Stand reliably outside the door.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jul 14, 2017)

I am so excited about this thread. we are all learning and practicing. i really enjoy it. i was asked about camping with the minis, should i put stuff on here or start another?


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 14, 2017)

Maybe start another thread so people who don't come to the driving thread can also enjoy reading about your camping trips? I am looking forward to hearing about them and seeing pictures if you have any.

Marsha, have you been to visit Bubba at all? My spell check keeps changing Bubba to Hubba, lol.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 17, 2017)

I drove by and saw Bubba, but their gate is shut so I can't just pull into the yard. He has no shelter right now; it was torn up by a big wind last month. They had it secured with posts in concrete; it pulled the concrete out of the ground. Not hard to do when the ground is saturated after a rain. We use mobile home anchors on our shelters. The wind moves them around a little but they don't turn into sails. I think I will give Bubba's folks a call and keep them motivated.

Had to give DD some banamine this morning before our drive. He is really wearing his back toe so I think the arthritis is acting up. Almost time for Adequan injection; I don't like to do it oftener than once a month. But he is doing overall well; we have to keep going in spite of a little pain and so can he. When we don't drive, I try to take him on my 2 mile walks. The exercise is supposed to be good for arthritis and it keeps his weight under control. Plus, since he doesnt' have a herd mate right now it keeps him socialized.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 18, 2017)

I made a bag for my sulky so I can carry a few tools. I used the pattern for the wheel chair bags I made for the nursing home. I can see some changes I need to make. Just used some cotton fabric I had on hand, something washable. It attaches and closes with velcro. I have a tool box on my cart, but since I've been using the sulky lately with Dapper Dan, I needed something to carry tools or odds and ends.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 18, 2017)

That bag is a good idea. I bet if you made one in orange it could double as a "slow moving vehicle" sign.

Do you have a date set for Bubba to arrive?

I ground drove Peanut today and he kept me busy, he was bad about stopping and diving for the grass so I had to keep him at a trot and busy. We trotted figure 8's all over the place until I was pooped out and puffing.

If I use a side check instead of the overcheck, will it keep his head up better? I really hate to shorten the overcheck more. I dread changing out my harness parts just to find out as my fingers fail me, lol. I have Conway buckles on the over check and those things make me .

No driving tomorrow, it is going to be hot and humid.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 18, 2017)

Orange!! Good idea. I will try to find some and maybe get something reflective to sew on it. Maybe I can order some online; don't have any fabric stores near me.

Do you have a harness/leather guy who can put a buckle on your overcheck? I sent my back strap off to have a buckle put on it instead of the conway. I think overcheck works better for grabbers than side check. I would shorten the overcheck. Once he figures out he can't reach the grass, I bet he gives it up. If you have trouble with your hands, it is probably hard to keep a strong contact on the reins, and he knows it. Some disagree, but I think the overcheck is a good tool for grabbers.

We have a heat dome over our area for the next several days. Even early in the morning it is pretty hot. We may not be able to drive for a while.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 19, 2017)

Ordered some orange nylon ripstop fabric on Etsy and some reflective tape. Now I need to tweak my pattern.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 19, 2017)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Orange!! Good idea. I will try to find some and maybe get something reflective to sew on it. Maybe I can order some online; don't have any fabric stores near me.
> 
> Do you have a harness/leather guy who can put a buckle on your overcheck? I sent my back strap off to have a buckle put on it instead of the conway. I think overcheck works better for grabbers than side check. I would shorten the overcheck. Once he figures out he can't reach the grass, I bet he gives it up. If you have trouble with your hands, it is probably hard to keep a strong contact on the reins, and he knows it. Some disagree, but I think the overcheck is a good tool for grabbers.
> 
> We have a heat dome over our area for the next several days. Even early in the morning it is pretty hot. We may not be able to drive for a while.


Oh he knows all about my hands! All three of mine are wise to my hands, they can sense when I am having a bad day before I snap on a lead shank. How do they know these things???

I'll shorten up the check and see what happens.

I'd have to send my bridle away to get modified and I don't want to loose the use of it right now. Maybe this winter. I like my bridle, it would be worth changing the buckles on. Good idea.

It is hot here, too. We are going to a show Sunday, I hope the weather cools a bit.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Jul 20, 2017)

Had a fun night last night. Maybe not so smart considering how little experience little Miss has, but she's been so good that I trust her.

My husband's Gran came to visit last night. She had had a rough day and my MIL and I decided to give her a ride in the cart. It was so fun. She kept giggling and waving at people like she was in a parade. Made my night!

Well, Gran decided that my MIL needed a ride too, as she'd never been in the cart. So I gave her a ride too.

The neighbors pulled in just as I brought my MIL back, and asked if they could have a ride sometime. I said, why not tonight!? So I took their two boys for a cart ride too. I let the oldest boy drive a little too, at a very slow walk. He was on cloud nine!

Now... I don't really want this to be a regular thing, but it certainly was a nice change up.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 24, 2017)

That's why we enjoy our little horses so much , kljcowgirl. Hope you logged that driving time.

We had a shower last night. Lightning struck the field across from our house and there was a good size blaze going. Local FD came out and then the shower came through so the fire was put out. Luckily the wind was away from our property. So, roads were muddy today. Yuck. Sulky tires bogged down and mud splashed all over us. Brought out those pesky little flies, too. Dapper Dan wore his fly bonnet today on the drive.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 24, 2017)

I posted this on the craft forum, but thought I would show off how well Dapper Dan is doing with his Stand now.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Jul 24, 2017)

That little bag turned out awesome! Love it! And good job standing Dan


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 24, 2017)

He is a good boy, way to go DD! He looks so cute in his ear bonnet, too.

The bag looks great!


----------



## MajorClementine (Jul 27, 2017)

Wow looks like everyone has been busy! Sorry I've been AWOL. Driving half way across the country will do that to you. Don't worry though, I'll be catching up on the spreadsheet and the driving hours very soon. Just keep posting and and I'll get caught up before we jump into August.

I know they aren't minis but my son and I got to drive the new Fjord team today. Well, he drove the team then I drove them single. It's so nice that they will willingly go together or alone. They don't come home until the end of September but it was good to finally meet/drive them.

Just wanted to check in quick to let you guys know I haven't abandoned the Driving Hours project. I may have even picked up a few prizes while out in Amish country. I'll post pics and more info soon. Happy Driving!


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 28, 2017)

Good to hear your having fun MajorClem!

We had Cappy out today for the first time since the big thundershower we got caught in. He was very sensible. I thought he might be a bit nervous as the last outing ended with him being afraid from the thunder, but he was fine. I ground drove him for quite awhile and then hubby took him out in the field and drove for about 15 minutes. The bugs drove us in. Those tiny gnats that bounce around their eyes are hateful .


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 30, 2017)

Well, our Stand didn't go so well today. I turned my back to get something and Dapper Dan took off, scattering harness parts along the way. He headed for the back 40, behind the pond. So, we had to work on the Stand some more, and I kept my foot on the reins while harnessing--just in case.

I called and left a message with Bubba's owner to see if I could borrow him for a month or so, just to see if he will work for me. That way I can check him out, get him wormed and some good hoof care, and possibly schedule the dentist. I would know in a month if he will work for cart work. If he doesn't, back he goes and I'm free. It will also be important that he is a good fit for Dapper Dan. Rowdy was not, and I realize it more the longer Rowdy is gone. We are both much happier and relaxed without him.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 30, 2017)

That sounds like a good plan for Bubba. I hope his owners will agree to that for you. It sounds like a win win for both parties involved. Do you know if he has ever been in harness?

Hope DD didn't demolish anything on his jaunt through the back 40.

Yesterday I drove Peanut and worked on hitching him alone. My husband was close by in case I needed a third hand. We did OK, but if I was faster it would be better. I still have not remembered to get my snaps for the holdbacks and I know that those would cut back the fiddling considerably. I got it done, but my old instructor would've been horrified at my sloppy ways.

We had a nice drive and I let him move out at the end. I usually keep it to a pleasure trot but he was being so good I decided to ask for more and he happily complied.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 31, 2017)

I did it!

I harnessed Peanut up in the barn, put the halter on over the bridle tied him to the post (with a safety knot) with a hay bag in front of him and hitched him up without any help.

Hubby watched from a distance, just in case. When the halter came off and the lines picked up, he automatically went into reverse and slowly backed himself up and off he went, he knew the routine by heart!

I am not too keen on having the hay bag in front of him, I will see how he does without it. But I think this is the routine he is used to as he knew every "step" of it.

We had a nice drive but he was a little bit goosey. I think he was hoping to get asked to move out again, but not today. Once he decided that it was back to slow and steady he got over himself.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jul 31, 2017)

Cayuse: I'm so glad you are finding a system so you will be able to drive more often. And what a good boy your Peanut is being.

Marsha: A trial run of Bubba would be a good thing. I know that cat and dog rescues are big advocates of the trial period so why not horse owners? I'm glad that you are not regretting your decision to find Rowdy a new home. Sounds like DD agrees with the decision as well.

I picked up my full comfy fit harness direct from Countryside Manufacturing while I was in Iowa this past week. I have to tell you, LeRoy who owns the shop is a great guy. He goes out of his way to make sure you are happy and everything is working for you. If you have any questions or concerns he is more than happy to discuss and help find solutions. He's also very good at problem solving so if you have a horse, vehicle, or harness that needs something unique he'll help figure out something that will work.

Anyway... so I was all excited to go try it out as soon as I got home and I came home with a nasty cold. My head feels like it's going to explode and I'm congested. I just want to sleep for a week. So feeding this morning and evening and checking water was the only attention any of the horses got from me. Oh, and fly spray...

Here's to a quick work week, feeling better, and trying out the new harness!


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 31, 2017)

I hope your cold doesn't keep you from seeing the mare tomorrow.

Will you post some pictures of your new harness when you get it all situated? I would like to see it. Did you get the one with the new fangled soft collar? I forget exactly what they are called, Freedom Collar maybe?

Feel better soon!


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 1, 2017)

The new Superflex collar is just like the comfy fit but you can get it lined with a color. What's funny about that is when I was out there last October my father and I talked to LeRoy about using a color lining in the euro collar. We also asked if he could make some of the harness parts in an accent color since he uses beta or bio and those both come in tons of colors. He did one with white just to see if it would work. Dad said since then he has had several requests for them since then and now he's decided to make the "Marafun" harness. It's a basic harness with every color option you could possibly dream up. My harness, however, is just the basic ComfyFit with the deluxe deep V breast collar. I may get a euro collar in the future. I did get the patent leather on it though because I think a little bit of shine looks nice.

Today is a better day than yesterday as far as my cold goes. I'm still planning on going to see the possible new driving mare this evening once I get through work. Lucky for me I have a straightforward day of regular dogs to groom so working with a cold isn't a big deal. Tomorrow is another story....but I'll worry about that tomorrow.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 1, 2017)

I saw the Marafun harness on their website a couple of weeks ago. They do look lik "fun" but 8 would never be able to!decide what color I would want!

I see I have added a random 8 along with the !'s


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 2, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> I saw the Marafun harness on their website a couple of weeks ago. They do look lik "fun" but 8 would never be able to!decide what color I would want!
> 
> I see I have added a random 8 along with the !'s


I know it's probably frustrating for you but I have to say, the random 8's along with the !'s made me laugh. And I feel like I've been hit by a truck so that was a great little bright spot in my day. I wonder what it will add next.

As for the marafun, I agree it looks like fun. We considered getting the superflex collar with red lining for the Fjords but then decided it would be too limiting since we didn't want to have to buy multiple harnesses at this point. We may, in the future, decide to get different colored harness parts to add when we are driving different vehicles. Like my lime green reigns for example. I think I'd like to get a colored noseband for Clementine or maybe a few different ones and change those out depending on my mood


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 2, 2017)

Nice having so many harness options. Where I am, everything has to be ordered online so one cannot see it in person first. There is nothing for miniatures around me.

Dapper Dan was obviously not going to Stand today. We had a lesson, but I kept one hand on the rein. Good thing, too...

He got startled by a huge crane flying up out of a culvert, but nothing dangerous. On the way home, he looked that culvert over pretty carefully as we crossed it.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 2, 2017)

I also have to order most things online, I can get halters locally and that is about it.

I would be startled by that crane too, flapping up out of nowhere!

MajorClem, no more 8's have appeared today, but then again the !'s seemed to have gone into hiding and I think they are related. Gremlins!

Hope you feel better real quick!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Aug 2, 2017)

I have never lived close to mini anything. not even the horses. always had to travel or buy site unseen. it sure would be nice to walk into a store and actually pick out which one i want. HEY, I KNOW. we should all move to Miniville. hehe.


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 2, 2017)

jeanniecogan said:


> I have never lived close to mini anything. not even the horses. always had to travel or buy site unseen. it sure would be nice to walk into a store and actually pick out which one i want. HEY, I KNOW. we should all move to Miniville. hehe.


There you go. We should just buy a valley somewhere and set up a town. We can have dirt paths instead of sidewalks and hitching rails at our homes and stores. Like Norco, CA.

I really enjoyed going to Iowa and being able to see the harnesses and actually talk with the harness maker about what I wanted. Sadly it was a 20 hour drive each way (and not the main reason I went) so I don't know that it will happen again soon. But it was a treat


----------



## jventresca (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm spoiled rotten! I live about 2 hours drive from Driver Heaven, the Lancaster County Amish community. Pequea Carriage Shop, Yonie's Harness Shop, and Driving Essentials are all there. Center Square Harness Shop, where I get most of my harness is a few more minutes down the road. Bird in Hand Carriage is a few roads south. The big Martin Carriage Auction is another 1/2 hour down the PA Turnpike.

There are some miniature horses for sale in this area but no big breeders like you have in Texas or the Carolinas. Most of the minis the Amish have aren't registered.

On the flip side I can't drive out my driveway without chancing becoming road kill. Seriously, I might as well live in a city. The closest trails are a 1/2 hour trailer ride away. I drive as much as I can on our little farmette. So there's always a tradeoff. Enjoy what you have!


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 4, 2017)

I can't drive on the roads here, either. The drivers are dangerous. I remember as a kid I!could ride all over town, from one end to the other, and never worry. We used to have orchards we could ride through. Two separate apple farms were connected by a dirt road and you could ride all day through them. Now its mostly houses :-(

and we are no longer a farming community but rather a suburb of Boston at this point. The sad thing is that people moved here because they liked the rural nature of the place but once they settled in, those very same people were very vocal in their complaints about the ruralness. They don't like farms, chickens, horses etc. and slowly the zoning is changing to exclude the very things that attracted them here in the first place.

We are hoping to move, but it just doesn't ever quite come together. I think we are getting closer, though!


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 4, 2017)

^^ That sounds exactly like what is happening here. Everyone wants to move to the cute farm town and now it's full of million dollar homes and property taxes are through the roof. Breaks my heart. They are currently putting in our first traffic light. Time to move...

I put all the new gear on Clem today and it fit great. However, I need thimbles for my sulky because the breeching is just not working, it wasn't designed to work with one. I also think I need to switch back to my leather lines. The beta ones I got are heavy and not working for us. I'll use them for riding reins instead on my big guy





Clem was a bit naughty but I can't really expect more since I've been neglecting her. What really worried me was her stifle making a popping noise. It happened several years ago on a drive but hasn't happened since until today. Those who have experience with a slip stifle feel free to chime in.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 4, 2017)

Is she sore on the stifle or just out of shape? If she is just out of shape with weaker stifles, a lot of walking with sets of short trots, lengthening the time of the trotting as she strengthens should help. Also walking/trotting over poles in hand or being ground driven is a good exercise.

Try to avoid small circles and sharp turns so not to stress the joint. My vet said trotting on an slight incline will also help strengthen the stifles. She also told me that they should have as much turnout as possible because the more they move the better it is for them.

I have had three with not the best stifles in the world and they all improved with exercise. One was very old and had arthritis, he needed previcox along with exercise, but the exercise in moderation was a big help in keeping him limber (he was not a mini but a medium pony).

I am also interested in hearing others stifles stories and suggestions.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 4, 2017)

I forgot to say it breaks my heart too, MajorClem. I am the fourth generation to live in our house and I feel sort of pushed out. We have those million dollar homes here, also. Its awful to feel like you don't fit in in your own hometown anymore

Our fire dept is going non stop! They will need to go!full time soon.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Aug 6, 2017)

I was supposed to go camping this week but everyday something came up and i never did get to go, yesterday i was a bit down in the dumps but i dragged myself down to the barn and hooked charlie to the wagon and went out for a drive. it was a beautiful day and we had a great drive. i felt much better and Charlie did too.

HEy!, i had a brain storm a few months ago. we are in the same deal as some of you, can't drive on the road. they are windey and hilly and people drive like maniacs. same small town problems. to top it all off, the ditches are horribly deep and dangerous. we have about 12 acres 2 larg e pastures and a big field (big to me anyhow). so my hubbly mowed the field and i went out with the lawn tractor and scalped myself a trail all around and through the field. serpentines , circles and figure 8's. my neighbors went crazy talking about aliens and crop circles, hehe. it gives me 4-5 times the driving space and i mix it up so the horses don't get bored. i will try to take a pic today.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 6, 2017)

My hubby mows me a path, too! Its getting overgrown and needs another pruning. I don't have an area as big as yours though, and the neighbors can't see it very well so we have had no crop circle excitement

I am glad that your drive was a nice one, I have heard the quote "the outside of a horse is good for the inside of man" or something close to that.

I think Winston Churchill said it, but I'm not positive.

I always feel better after working the minis.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 6, 2017)

We have tried the mowed trail thing but don't seem to keep it maintained. And the terrain is bumpy. But it is a great idea. I need to think about redoing mine.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 6, 2017)

No driving today, but we got a "new" golf cart and it will work well for ponying. We tried Dapper Dan on it today, tying different ways to see what worked best. He is an old hand at ponying, so he was fine. We are ordering a rear view mirror for the cart; I won't go out by myself with the cart and a horse until the mirror is installed. My dog loves it, almost as much as riding on the bicycle.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 6, 2017)

Cappy had a big adventure. Well, big for him. I ground drove him for awhile and he was great so we hitched him and Hubby took him out in the bigger field and they trotted all the way around each way several times.

Going down the slight hill, he cantered and I held my breath on that, but Hubby got him back after only 3 or 4 strides. And went they went around again I told him to steady him before he hit the little downward slope and that worked. I think it was a balance issue but Hubs said he thinks Cappy may have thought he was asking for the canter. If he knows how to canter in harness, he knows a lot more than I think he does,lol.

After they were done I drove him in the small paddock for a while to cool him down.

Marsha that golf cart sounds cool. Good idea!


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 7, 2017)

Sounds like Cappy enjoyed his adventure!

I too think a golf cart for ponying minis sounds great. We used to use a ranger to excerise 3 horses at a time.

I finally got Clementine and Major moved back up to my house. They were only half a mile down the road but this way I can go out and work with them even if I just have 30 min of down time and I don't have to load harnesses and everything in the car. It's fun to have them where I can look out my window and check on them.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 10, 2017)

MajorClem, did you ever get your French link snaffle and try it out? If you did, how did it go?

Oh, and I sent you a pm a week or so ago, I dunno if it went through, my computer being temperamental like it is!!!!!

It must be nice to have the horses home.

I think I found a cart for Cappy. It is a Kingston cart like my other one but it is scaled down for minis under thirty inches. My other Kingston cart is just a tad large for him so this might be just right.

The wheel base in narrower, but the cart is lower so I think it should be as stable as my other one. If anybody has a thought on that feel free to comment. My husband will be!the one using most, I think. He just mostly!walks and trots!a small amount.

The cart is lighter, too.

I had a nice little drive with him yesterday. He stills chomps a lot!when we first!start!out but gets over it.

I may need to play around with bits, but I am putting that off as he is trying pretty hard to get thing right in !most other aspects.

This ! is too much ! ?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 10, 2017)

Cayuse, I have an extra set of shackles like the ones on my sulky. I was wondering if you would like to have them? They are perfect for a trail drive, but I would not use them for obstacles or a lot of backing. If you have a cart/sulky you would like to try them on, let me know. I thought with your hands it might be a quick and easy way to hitch. I think they are used by trotters.

I have a pinched nerve. Had it for going on 4 weeks. Usually I get over this in a week or so, but this one is hanging on. I actually am going to a chiropractor (first time ever for me) as I am desperate. Xrays show it is a vertebrae issue caused by the farm accident when I was a child. Who knows how these things can come up to bite one in future years! I haven't driven much as sitting is so painful. I did go out yesterday, stoked on Advil. Had a lovely drive!


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 10, 2017)

Marsha, thank you for the offer! I will ask my husband if he can mount them on my cart. I will show him the picture and let you know. It is nice of you to think you me and my hands.

That is miserable about your back, I thought something might be up when you posted about getting the golf cart to use for exercising DD instead of hand walking. I hope the chiro helps. I have had back issues occasionally because of the arthritis and it no fun at all. PT is my friend.

I am sorry that you hurt.

Did you ever try a TENS unit? I have one that I got at Walmart or Walgreen's and it helps.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 10, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> Marsha, thank you for the offer! I will ask my husband if he can mount them on my cart. I will show him the picture and let you know. It is nice of you to think you me and my hands.
> 
> That is miserable about your back, I thought something might be up when you posted about getting the golf cart to use for exercising DD instead of hand walking. I hope the chiro helps. I have had back issues occasionally because of the arthritis and it no fun at all. PT is my friend.
> 
> ...


Don't know what a TENS is; will check it out. My husband is actually the one who wanted the golf cart. Walking is okay; it is sitting that is hard. But, sometimes I like to walk without the horse; I have found few horses that it is a pleasure to go for a long walk with. Going for a walk is not natural for a hrose and after half a mile they generally let me know it. The golf cart will give me another option to exercise them after I have had my walk.

You do have to drilll a hole in the shaft to install the shackle, so you may not want to do that. I did have them on my Jerald at one time, because I didn't know about regular harnesses.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 11, 2017)

Good thing I measured Cappy before ordering the Kingston cart. He grew! He officially to big by 1.75 inches and just too rotund through the middle for the shaft width. He is 31.75 inches. When we got him he was just a hair under 30. Dang!

Marsha, I haven't had a chance to show Dan the picture yet. I will try tonight.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 12, 2017)

Marsha, I finally got to show Dan the picture. He pointed out that since I am using one cart on two horses it won't work because they both need to be in a slightly different spot in the cart. I didn't think of that. But that you very much for the offer.

I hope that your back is improving. The TENs unit is a device that give electrical impulses to calm the nerves and help with pain. It is a patch with an electrode in it that you place on the sore area. It has a control box and you can adjust it to what is comfortable for you. It tingles and feels "zingy" but doesn't hurt.

We went to a show today and I am all pooped out. I don't think I will be driving for a couple of days.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 12, 2017)

Dapper Dan introduced another child to driving today. Grand daughter of our neighbor. She has been over before to sit on him, but this time she got to "drive". She didn't want to quit; we got tired before she did.


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 12, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> MajorClem, did you ever get your French link snaffle and try it out? If you did, how did it go?
> 
> Oh, and I sent you a pm a week or so ago, I dunno if it went through, my computer being temperamental like it is!!!!!
> 
> ...


I did get my french link and I've only tried it out a few times. I do feel like I have more directional control with it. She seems happy in it her head and mouth is more calm with this bit. I am happy with it and we'll see if I can get more collection with it.

I'll check for that PM. I may have missed it. I'm a bit slow sometimes.

With this minis at the house I'm able to work with them more and it's great. I spent 2 hours bathing them on Thursday so they could go roll in the dust right after




I did get Clem clipped again though and Major isn't an itchy dust ball anymore so that's good. Totally worth the 2 hours right...?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 13, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> Marsha, I finally got to show Dan the picture. He pointed out that since I am using one cart on two horses it won't work because they both need to be in a slightly different spot in the cart. I didn't think of that. But that you very much for the offer.
> 
> I hope that your back is improving. The TENs unit is a device that give electrical impulses to calm the nerves and help with pain. It is a patch with an electrode in it that you place on the sore area. It has a control box and you can adjust it to what is comfortable for you. It tingles and feels "zingy" but doesn't hurt.
> 
> We went to a show today and I am all pooped out. I don't think I will be driving for a couple of days.


No problem! I have a dedicated harness and sulky for the quick hitch so it works for me.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Aug 13, 2017)

my hubby went for a ride with me with my wagon. he has never wanted to do that so it was a very happy day for me.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 13, 2017)

jeanniecogan said:


> my hubby went for a ride with me with my wagon. he has never wanted to do that so it was a very happy day for me.


That is very cool! I've been driving for more than 15 years and mine has only been in the cart once. He will build fences, dig water lines, buy shelters--but he isn't a horse guy and just isn't that comfortable around them.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 14, 2017)

Wishing you many more buggy rides with your husband, Jeannie!


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 22, 2017)

Has anyone had any adventures lately?


----------



## jeanniecogan (Aug 22, 2017)

thursday, i am hoping to go on a camping, will be there for 3 or 4 days. will hopefully get some pics.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 23, 2017)

No adventures. It's been a rainy August and my favorite roads are not usable. We've been so lucky with bugs all summer, but had to spray myself and Dapper Dan for mosquitoes this morning. There is a road kill porcupine in the road. Ick. Quills all over the place.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 23, 2017)

No adventures here, either. Too buggy to drive in my field and I am too tired anyway. A little hiatus never hurt, I guess. Next week it is supposed to be cooler, maybe I will be recharged and motivated!by then.

Have you any news on Bubba?


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 28, 2017)

Our weather has turned beautiful the last week. Cool mornings and evenings and afternoons in the high 80s. Perfect weather for horsin' around. In fact, I'm waiting for hubby to wake up (worked the graveyard shift last night) to go on a horse ride with me. I did get some work with Clem in while I waited.




Decided to get my cones out that I bought at the second hand sports store for $0.39 each. I only put the saddle and bridle on Clem this morning as I was just planning on ground driving and didn't need all the "extras" getting in our way. I also pulled the beta reins off that I had made because, while I LOVE them, they are very heavy and I am not getting the response from her with light movement anymore. I put my lightweight extra long rope lines that I made for ground driving. Started out with the lines through the shaft loops because she's started spinning on me to avoid working. I put the cones in a circle and worked her in a walk around the outside of the cones both directions while I was in the middle. Then we wove in and out of the cones around the circle. I also put them in a line and did weaving then figure 8's. Then we worked walking around inside the cones then outside. We also worked in a CONTROLLED trot (this is big for her, she likes to trot all out) around the circle both directions. Also worked our "Whoa" and "stand" commands. Half way through I moved the lines up to the turrets on the saddle and she did great. No spinning. At the end of our work she stood rock steady while I untacked her, picked up the cones, brushed her out, and went in the house for a drink. Gave her a carrot, walked her to the middle of the paddock, ordered her to "Whoa" and "stand" then let her go. It was a really good session for both of us. By the end of it she was back to gentle pressure to turn and a lot more focus than we've had lately.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 28, 2017)

Always nice to have a good, positive workout! What a good girl.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 28, 2017)

Your doing way better than me on the "stand", I just can't get Peanut over that hump. He has improved a lot but he seems hardwired to squirm when being hitched. I have a suspicion he may have had a bad experience at one point in his life. He gets very defensive and worried. I find the less I correct him the better off we are, but that makes for SLOW progress. But harnessing/unharnessing and unhitching he is now at peace with for the most part, so I shouldn't complain.

.39 cent cones are a screaming deal!


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 28, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> Your doing way better than me on the "stand", I just can't get Peanut over that hump. He has improved a lot but he seems hardwired to squirm when being hitched. I have a suspicion he may have had a bad experience at one point in his life. He gets very defensive and worried. I find the less I correct him the better off we are, but that makes for SLOW progress. But harnessing/unharnessing and unhitching he is now at peace with for the most part, so I shouldn't complain.
> 
> .39 cent cones are a screaming deal!


We're working on it for sure. She was a little turkey when we were harnessing up. She kept swinging her butt over and I'd put it back. So she got mad at me and gave a little hop and kick. She didn't kick AT me just a little fit. By the end of the session she'd figured out that fighting me was pointless. She is a smart little thing I'll give her that.

We have good days and bad days I do still put the halter around her neck at least when hitching and unhitching alone. It keeps her from wandering off and keeps me from getting peeved off. It's never a good drive if I'm mad. It all goes down hill fast.

I figure some things you just have to work with a horse on. And if putting up with a little bit of the wiggles while still hitching safely is what it is then, unless you are showing, I say go with it


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 28, 2017)

LOL, Cappy is a "butt swinger"!

Little booger is pretty strong, too. His aim is amazing. He almost knocked me flat once or twice when I first started working with him. That phase is almost over, I think (and hope).


----------



## jeanniecogan (Aug 28, 2017)

well, the camping thing turned out to be a lot of work. i always over pack and then have too much in my way. need to get an organizer.

the first rides were nice but i felt charlie was moping or not feeling good. i was debating on taking him on his first trail drive. sunday am i got up and decidid to give it a try. when i pointed him at the trail i got a new horse, ofcourse it starts out at the bottom of a pretty steep hill. i thought he would balk, boy was i wrong, he just plowed up that hill like he did it every day. we went around a corner and there was anoth steep hill, i stopped to assess his breathing, hmmmm it was normal, so we plowed up the next hill. the trail was supposed to be 3 miles, unless you miss a trail sign, any how i was convinced we were lost, we were out for a long time, finally decided to turn around. i was really nervous as it was getting late. we turned around and charlie implied that he knew where his trailer was. sure enough he followed the trail and never made a wrong turn. im so proud of him, he listened to everything i said and even when we were stuk in the mud he listened to me, sure am lucky we found each other.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 29, 2017)

Charlie knew where the dinner bucket was! What a good boy 

I hear you about over packing, I always take too much stuff to the shows when we go. Two of everything!


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Aug 30, 2017)

Took Miss May off the road yesterday. To get to the trail I usually ride we have to walk up a rocky, hilly field, and I thought we'd try it. She chugged up like a champ. I was ready to get out if she struggled, but she hauled my butt up no problem! It was pretty cool for me. I did get out going back down, she didn't seem very stable. It was so fun. Gotta get out and find me some more cart accessable trails!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 30, 2017)

KLJcowgirl said:


> Took Miss May off the road yesterday. To get to the trail I usually ride we have to walk up a rocky, hilly field, and I thought we'd try it. She chugged up like a champ. I was ready to get out if she struggled, but she hauled my butt up no problem! It was pretty cool for me. I did get out going back down, she didn't seem very stable. It was so fun. Gotta get out and find me some more cart accessable trails!


They are so strong for their size!!


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Aug 30, 2017)

Marsha Cassada said:


> They are so strong for their size!!


For sure! I keep hearing that, but finally got to see it in action. Pretty fascinating. I'm thinking I'll take her up that often, give her some buns of steel


----------



## Northwolf (Aug 31, 2017)

Trail driving... I love it



this weekend we planned a super hike 3 days in the high-altitude mountains, but maybe we have to delay due to very cold and rainy weather... In that case, we will do some driving tours. Both possibilities are great, so I'm looking forward to the weekend.

@KLJcowgirl: yes, driving is one of the best you can do for the horses condition and shape especially trail driving! Keep going!

Teddy is currently in driving training since 4 months and is great how he developed until now.






And Massai, he's getting a machine



I always have to hurry Teddy a little bit when driving the team, otherwise Massai would pull the cart all alone... he's quite become very enthusiastic















Actually, they're both a bit skinny although they can eat a lot of hay. But they're healthy and very powerful at work. I now raised the grain a bit.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 31, 2017)

I love their colors, Northwolf.

Today the temperature was just right for a nice drive. A few bugs, but a light breeze kept them off mostly. We went the route this time that is impassable due to mud sometimes. And no pavement, which is better for Dapper Dan's arthritis. A few pictures of scenery. This is along the edge of our property.




One of the mud holes. Today it was passable. I walked behind and lifted up the sulky so it wouldn't mire.




Then a nice straight stretch to get a good trot going.




I tried to take some pictures of the beautiful cotton field, but camera ran out of juice. Next time we go out, Dapper Dan must wear the overcheck. Too many tempting clumps of grass under his nose on these roads.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Aug 31, 2017)

Beautiful pics you two! ^^^

Northwolf, buckskin is my absolute favorite color of horse! One day I'll have one. You've got two awesome looking little horses there 

That drive looks awesome Marsha!


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 31, 2017)

I enjoyed everyone's pictures.

Is that Buddy up ahead of you, Marsha. If it is, its good to see him out and about.

Peanut was feeling good in the cool weather today and gave me a happy drive. I drove Cappy out in the bigger field a couple of days ago for the first time ever. We even trotted quite a bit.


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 31, 2017)

Loving all the pictures! It's so fun to see the diversely different areas we all drive in. That's a lot of mud Marsha! Is it like that all year? We get mud and creeks across and down trails in the spring but now it's all just dry, dry, dry.

Dad picked up an untouched 8 year old sorrel stud mini for me as a winter project horse. He was going to auction and would have gone for meat I'm sure. He's quite nervous but not aggressive so I have hope that after gelding and working with him he'll be a good boy. Still looking for a good steady teammate for Clementine in the meantime. This guy, I'm told, was just to good to let go to a kill buyer. Dad and 6 other guys all agreed...so he's coming home to me. Wish me luck! I posted about him on the main LB page and a pick of his registration papers.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 31, 2017)

Yes, that's Buddy. I figure since he is on steroids, he might as well go along. That road is usually dry, but we've had a wet summer so it's been unuseable for the most part. Further on there are deep ruts where farmers got stuck, or 4-wheeled through mud areas. The road grader should be able to work on in pretty soon.

I think the new sorrel sounds like a good size. Isn't it odd that someone would go to the trouble to send in a stallion report and register a foal, and then not take more pains to market him?


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 31, 2017)

Does the new guy have a barn name? I am looking forward to seeing more pictures of him.


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 31, 2017)

I think we're going to call the new guy Pistol. We're a little "redneck" around here so we figure it fits. He's getting gelded tomorrow. I was going to pass on getting this little guy but I had 6 lifetime horse guys all telling me what a great looking and great moving horse he was and that I should take a chance on him. I have to admit, for never having his feet trimmed and being in a small pasture for 8 years he looks pretty good. They are going to trim his feet while he's a little drugged for the castration





Anyway... just thought I'd post this pic they sent me. He's a handsome guy for sure. I figure we take it low and slow like gentling a mustang.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 1, 2017)

He IS a handsome fella. I can see him all braided up like a draft mini. I like the name. Do you think he will live up to the old saying "Hotter than a two dollar pistol"?

His feet look pretty good!

I wonder what he is thinking, now that his life is all changed around.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 2, 2017)

Well, you can put me down for somewhere around 15 minutes of driving with Peanut. It was not a good day,lol.

Well now that is silly, I posted the hours on the wrong thread. That's how its been today. I drove Peanut and he was bad. Just bad from the get go. Back to biting and being miserable while being harnessed and hitched (so bad he got the over check hooked on the shafts, he couldn't do it again it he tried) and then he had two hissy fits ending in a buck. My husband was driving for that little bit of excitement.

This second issue, the bucking hissys, seemed to stem from the new holdback snaps. The!end of the holdbacks were longer and when the breeching engaged, they touched his flank. We fixed that by removing the snaps and hubby had a good spin with him so then I took over and he was back to his old self.

Anyway, I hope that solved part of the!problem. He is very fussy as to how he wants his harness.

As far as the biting goes, I think it was just a bad day.

We quit while we were ahead. Or was it surrendering???? Maybe it was a truce


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 2, 2017)

Isn't it funny how some, like Peanut, want their harness just so. And others don't seem to care? And to get the overcheck hooked on a shaft...that's a pretty good trick. He must have been wiggling all over the place. Sorry it was such a rough day driving. We've had those days here too. My stubborn side wants to force myself and the horse to work through them but knowing my short tempered side I often decide to stop before one of us loses our minds.

Dad worked with the new guy, Pistol, out in Illinois today. He's got him walking on a lead and tolerating minimal physical contact. The fact that he's learned to lead in a day gives me hope that once he trusts us he'll be a willing learner.

Watched our local parade today and was bummed not to be a part of it. But I just didn't spend the time needed with Clementine this year to feel safe putting her in the parade. She can be a bit naughty when not worked on a regular basis. I had to be satisfied with watching the parade. Which wasn't bad because we have a killer local bagpipe band (group? pipeband?) and I love hearing and watching them.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 3, 2017)

Yeah, he did the over check trick REAL slick. And then he was stuck. He had the whole mess so tight I had to unbuckle the overcheck at the bridle to get him loose. The holdback issue was my fault, though. The snaps gave it some extra length and the tail end was brushing his flanks. Totally my fault. This is why he has been such a good horse to learn with. He is a pretty good egg, but does not tolerated things that are wrong and will let you know you better fix it. He is both a blessing and a challenge!

He is in a much better frame of mind today in general. Back to himself on the ground. It is going to rain any minute now so I won't drive until tomorrow.

Pistol sounds like he is making progress and has some good sense. Lots of changes for him to adjust to and it seems like he is taking it all in stride. How are you going to!get him away from your dad ?

My husband loves Bagpipes, too.


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 3, 2017)

I see that a random "!" snuck it's way into that last sentence




And to answer your question I have no idea... I'm guessing when it comes time for driving training I'll be on the hook for that.

Clementine is my personality in horse form so my husband says I get a taste of what it's like trying to deal with me on a daily basis. I'd argue with him but I can see too much truth in his observation...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 4, 2017)

Talked to Bubba's owner today and she said I can try him out in mid October. They are getting ready to use him for a few weeks with their youngster, and they will call me when I can "borrow" him to see whether he will drive. I think this will work out well for me. If he doesn't work for driving, he can go back to them and I won't have any guilt. Need to get the dentist scheduled!


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 4, 2017)

Mid-October will be here before you know it. The summer went by in a blink.

I did not get to drive Peanut at any shows, or even show him this year which was my goal for this summer, but we had a good, fun year showing Cappy. And I have been having a good time logging my driving hours here with both of them.

I drove Peanut today and he was back to his old self. No shenanigans.

Did anyone go driving over the long weekend?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 4, 2017)

I wondered about your shows. Glad Peanut is behaving himself again.

I've been busy in the mornings so haven't driven and it's too hot later. But a cool spell is on the way so I'm hoping to get driving again. This little contest has really been a good motivator for me.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 4, 2017)

We went to a lot of shows, I think around twelve between Cappy and my welsh pony. Cappy did hi!self proud in the trail/obstacle in hand classes and my husband won a couple of nice ribbons in Liberty with him. He was over the moon with that. Me too!

We have had very cool weather here, the horses are getting fuzzy. It seems like two weeks early for the fuzzies to start.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 4, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> We went to a lot of shows, I think around twelve between Cappy and my welsh pony. Cappy did hi!self proud in the trail/obstacle in hand classes and my husband won a couple of nice ribbons in Liberty with him. He was over the moon with that. Me too!
> 
> We have had very cool weather here, the horses are getting fuzzy. It seems like two weeks early for the fuzzies to start.


Congratulations on the wins!

Mine are usually much fuzzier by now. Usually I have to clip in August, but this year I didn't. He is yakking up now, but still not too bad.


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 5, 2017)

I love that they are going to let you try out Bubba. That's such a great thing for the buyer AND the seller to be sure it's a good fit. Also, if your weather is anything like ours October is great driving weather (unless you count the freak storms that can come in).

This isn't driving related but I fell like all of you can relate. We had to put my husband's big percheron/appendix mare down this morning. She foundered this spring (17 years on pasture without a problem) and that founder turned into fatal sinker syndrome. She was the best riding horse we've ever owned. Packed anyone/anything/anywhere. Nothing like seeing your 6' 2" mountain of a husband sobbing as he loads his riding companion in the trailer for that final trip to the vet. But it did have to be done. She hurt to bad to even eat anymore and we had lost all hope for recovery to being pain free at some point. I cut her tail after so I can braid hubby a hatband so she can go with him on rides in the future.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Sep 5, 2017)

im so sorry about your horse. it's about the hardest thing to do, putting a member of your family down. very sorry.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 5, 2017)

Oh, I am so sorry for your loss. I have seen my husband in similar situations and those memories are hard ones. We had a old paint mare that we adopted from the SPCA, she was a wreck but caring and rehabbing her got my husband through a significant health crisis. When we lost her 18 months later, he was devastated. He still can't talk about his "Missy" without tearing up and its been six years. I hope that with time, the pain of today fades and that you both can remember your mare in happier times.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 8, 2017)

MajorClem how is Pistol doing?


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 10, 2017)

Pistol is kinda rocking it. I'm amazed at how quickly he comes around to things after being left alone for 8 years. They worked with him leading by each foot yesterday and loading and unloading on a barge (yup, a river barge) and the horse trailer. He's wary of people he doesn't know however so getting him used to people in general will take some time but his one on one interactions are really making a lot of progress.

We went camping with family this weekend so no driving but I do have the day off tomorrow so I'm hoping to get some ground driving in using the cones again.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 11, 2017)

Pistol's story makes me ?


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 12, 2017)

GAH!!! I just realized that, not sure if it was dad's mistake or the harness shop, but they didn't get the D rings on the breast collar to attach the yoke strap for pairs! I'm unsure if dad didn't communicate that I wanted them or if they forgot to put them down. So that's gunna cost me a little to get a new one. I've decided to go with euro collars... hope I like them.

So if anyone is interested in buying a comfy fit deep V breastcollar with black leather padding and patent leather finish message me. I now have one (less than a year old) for sale. mini size C


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 16, 2017)

Lovely morning for a drive. Breezy and the sunflowers are peaked. Monarchs migrating. Coveys of quail. When I got home, I put my sulky harness in a tub of soapy water. It's been a good year since I cleaned it. Then I'll oil it well. I keep the crupper clean and oiled, but the rest is neglected. Also noticed a noise in the sulky wheels, and Jim said a bearing is bad. Time for some maintenance!


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 17, 2017)

Peanut had his teeth worked on this week, what a mess. He was up to date on his dentals so I cant blame myself, but I do anyway. He is going to need more work done but seems very comfortable now. I ground drove him today and he was happy with it all, no fussing with his mouth, so I was comforted by that.

I was going to hitch him but the hubby got a call to the FD and he flew out of here with all the bells and whistles blaring, lol.

I see Marsha and Jeannie have "lost their bearings" ☺ Who will be next? These things come in threes...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 17, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> Peanut had his teeth worked on this week, what a mess. He was up to date on his dentals so I cant blame myself, but I do anyway. He is going to need more work done but seems very comfortable now. I ground drove him today and he was happy with it all, no fussing with his mouth, so I was comforted by that.
> 
> I was going to hitch him but the hubby got a call to the FD and he flew out of here with all the bells and whistles blaring, lol.
> 
> I see Marsha and Jeannie have "lost their bearings" ☺ Who will be next? These things come in threes...


When I was taking mine to a vet for dental work, I felt I was doing right by them. I actually hauled my horses 3 hours one way to a vet who was supposed to be good with miniatures. But when I discovered an equine dentist and she found sharp points in the back, I felt badly.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 17, 2017)

Marsha Cassada said:


> When I was taking mine to a vet for dental work, I felt I was doing right by them. I actually hauled my horses 3 hours one way to a vet who was supposed to be good with miniatures. But when I discovered an equine dentist and she found sharp points in the back, I felt badly.


Thank you, I DID feel pretty glum about it (still do). Its nice to know I'm not alone. I will have to haul him to the vet that does dentistry. She is not actually a dentist, but it is her specialty and what she likes to do and is good at it.

I have not trailered Peanut in a year so I loaded him today just for practice. Hopped right on.


----------



## Northwolf (Sep 18, 2017)

The "dentist" I have for my minis is a vet too. He was here last week for doing Massai and Teddys teeth and he will do the rest of my horses this week. I order him once or twice a year. When he's doing a minis teeth, he only works with mouth gate and the horse is under sedation, so he can detect sharp hooks. Teddy and Massai have both a sort of "Oligodontia", what means the number of the back teeth above does not match to the number of the teeth at the bottom (I don't now exactly how to explain this curiosity in English, but I hope you unterstand what I mean




). The last dentist who worked on Teddys teeth (at the previous owner; he's in my ownership since only 5 months) doesn't seem to work very well and he missed to check the very last back teeth. So the sharp hook on the last teeth both sides where oversized almost 1 inch!! That poor pony was not able to eat without feeling pain...



I felt really guilty to not order the dentist before, but I trusted Teddys previous owner who said that the dentist was working on his teeth last winter...

It shows me how important a good dentist with the right equipment is. I never ever would let a dentist work on any of my miniature horses without sedation and mouth gate, because it all is too tiny to detect some problems without fixing their mouths wide opened. It seems to be not the same as on big horses!

I actually drove Teddy the second time with bitless bridle to give his jaw the chance to regenerate. He's doing it great, but the team is much harder to keep straight. I think I will change to the normal bridle this week if he is accepting it.


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 18, 2017)

I didn't realize that you needed an "Equine Dentist" until a couple of years ago. We always had our vet check teeth and do floats. A few years ago my riding horse lost a tooth that set into motion a whole mess of problems with his front teeth. When I asked the new vet at our current vet's office (younger guy hired on pretty fresh out of school) he told me that vet school doesn't teach you much beyond the very basics of dental work. That I should find an Equine Dentist or Vet who had done Equine Dental schooling. I appreciated him being straightforward with me. I found a great gal who did wonders for my horses teeth and keeps everyone around here in good shape. I have to have her out every 6 months for the horse with the funky teeth and once a year for the others now that we've got them all situated. She was also really good to show me what was going on and then show me after she fixed it.

Today we work on de-sensitizing. Not counting towards driving or ground driving but I figure any work like this benefits driving. I ended up having less time than I'd planned today with a surprise dentist trip with my son. I took the tarp out and laid it on the ground and Clem went right over, sniffed it, and walked all over it. So I picked it up and shook it. Then I rubbed her down with it. She did try to walk away so I stopped until she stopped and we did it again. After 2-3 tries I put it on her and lead her around. I slid it off over her head then put it back on and draped it over her head for a while before sliding it off. She got used to it really quickly. That's my favorite thing about her. She learns quickly and accepts new things quickly. Next step, bridges and pool noodles


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 18, 2017)

What a good!girl. My first thought was that she looks like she is wearing a tent and is ready to go camping. She is worth her weight in gold with a level head like that. I bet she would be awesome in obstacle classes and in hand trail.

She reminds me of Cappy. I wish we could put them together as a team and see what would happen.


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 18, 2017)

Sadly this little one isn't registered. Her sire was but her dam was only WCMHR registered so.... that's why we've never shown her. That and there aren't many shows in our area and I would have no idea what I was doing





The two new minis are both AMHR registered so I'm hoping (with a lot of questions and help) we'll be able to show one or both of them.

I did take her for a 20 min walk around town today and then to pick up my son from school. I figure she needed the exercise and it would be good to be around all those kids yelling and riding bikes by us. Pretty uneventful walk. She shied at an A-Frame sign for a shop and a kid on a bike who thew his arms in the air when he saw her but that was all.

If only you weren't so far away, we could hitch them together and see what came of it... There aren't a ton of people who drive minis around here (or drive horses at all) so I've never even found someone (other than my dad) to go driving with. I'm totally jealous of pics of some of you with friends or groups going out for a drive. Driving with others motivates me more. I'm a social person... maybe too social sometimes


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 18, 2017)

I don't have anyone to!drive with either. I was thinking about that this weekend. I am in a bit of a slump because of it. I see a lot of friends when its show season, but when it is over I am pretty much alone. I really need to get a second cart for my husband so he and I can drive together.

I would love to take some driving lessons this Fall or send Cappy out for some training, he certainly could benefit from someone who has more expereience than I do, but there is no one around here that works with minis (driving). So I feel stuck.

Sorry about the !'s today! They are active.

Cappy has been hitched with another horse before, so I was told. I dunno how exciting the event was though, lol.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 18, 2017)

Interesting updates, everyone. I always enjoy introducing The Tarp.

The vet I took my horses to for tooth work did not sedate. But, then, I find he didn't get all the way in the back either. I'd rather sedate that not have a thorough exam. I'll be interested to see what Bubba's teeth look like when he comes here. I am sure he's never had dental care in his life. (My husband and sister say I can't call him Bubba, but I'm already used to it. If he knows his name, then he will stay Bubba. We passed him on the highway yesterday; I can hardly wait to get my grooming tools on him.)


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 19, 2017)

October is almost here Marsha! You'll be currying before you know it 

I put cones out for Cappy, he squirreled though those pretty well considering it had been awhile. I set them up in a serpentine. He is starting to use himself a better. We are getting straighter and his turns are less like trying to dock a bardge. I am keeping the Chiro in the back of my mind, but since he is continuing to improve, I am taking a wait and see approach. I think he has grown or thickened up a little, his bit has gotten a wee bit snug. I will have to upsize to a 4 inch bit. He should be way past the last growth spurt, I dunno why he got a fat head all of a sudden. Come to think of it, we let the bridle down too this week. Maybe it is his winter coat coming in that has snugged things up.


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 19, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> October is almost here Marsha! You'll be currying before you know it
> 
> I put cones out for Cappy, he squirreled though those pretty well considering it had been awhile. I set them up in a serpentine. He is starting to use himself a better. We are getting straighter and his turns are less like trying to dock a bardge. I am keeping the Chiro in the back of my mind, but since he is continuing to improve, I am taking a wait and see approach. I think he has grown or thickened up a little, his bit has gotten a wee bit snug. I will have to upsize to a 4 inch bit. He should be way past the last growth spurt, I dunno why he got a fat head all of a sudden. Come to think of it, we let the bridle down too this week. Maybe it is his winter coat coming in that has snugged things up.


I can't believe how quickly Clem and Major are turning into Wooly Yaks! It's the last week of summer for crying out loud. However, someone forgot to tell summer. It never hit 50*F here today.... it just rained, and rained, and rained. Miserable driving weather.

It's Officially Halloween Season for me. Forget Pumpkin Spice, it's time to drag out skeletons, jack-o-lanterns, headstones, and the coffin. I mourn the loss of summertime with (what my husband calls an obsession over) Halloween!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Sep 21, 2017)

Daisy has hair an inch long and very thick. i noticed it a couple weeks ago. we are aalll in different regions, i guess i better order some runners, hehehe.

Charlie on the other hand looks pretty normal ????

Daisy will definitely need clipping.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 21, 2017)

Funny how they can live in the same place and have two different coats.

Peanut is still pretty sleek yet Cappy is a Yak.

I set up cones in a cloverleaf pattern and Peanut and I did "barrel racing". He was all Happy Happy Happy and I was huffing and puffing.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 26, 2017)

We went on a little trip, and now we are home and it is cooling off, and it is supposed to rain for 5 days!! No driving here for a while. When we came into the driveway with the camper, Dapper Dan came galloping across the pasture to meet us. My sister came twice a day to care for my animals, so I hope it is because he missed me and not just because he was lonesome.

My husband offered to take Dapper Dan with us, but he reminded me what horses always do when they ride in trailers!


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 26, 2017)

He was lonesome because he missed YOU! You are his person ☺


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 26, 2017)

My mom helped me hitch Cappy on Sunday. She is 79 and used to help me with the horses back in the day.

She has has no driving experience so she wasn't sure where exactly to hold him, I looked up from doing the

holdbacks and she had him by the over check, holding it up between his ears. It sort of looked like she had caught a fish and was posing for a picture. We had a good laugh about that. It was nice to have her out with me. It was also the first time I drove Cappy without my husband feeling him out first. He was very good considering what he had to put up with ?.

The day before he did a lot of "testing" his boundaries, he was a little bit pushy about heading toward the gate and lots of little things. We worked on a lot of halting and downward transitions while heading toward the gate and backing up

and standing patiently. He knows.just how far he can push things, the little Smarty-pants.


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 29, 2017)

Okay here's a pic of Candace the wonder Mini. This is the first day, first time we had her out. She was quiet and responsive right out of the gate. Even with a bridle that isn't a great fit (her's is coming but hasn't arrived yet). She did everything we asked without a moments hesitation. She let the kids love all over her, give her a bath (didn't move a muscle) and brush her till she was shiny. We've got ourselves a winner. This is one time I can say buying a horse without seeing it first worked out well for us.

Candace is a little on the chubby side but we'll get her in shape. I am hoping to drive her and Clementine as a team and, as long as they don't hate each other, I think they will work well together. Candace is about 3" shorter than Clem but that's better than the 11" shorter that Major is...

Anyway... Here she is with my son driving her in our new arena. 
Cayuse, the shafts are 54" long and this is how she fits in them. She is adjusted back as far as the traces will allow and I fell like the shafts are at a good position at her shoulder. I feel like she would be more comfortable further back except then the shaft ends would be to far forward... I feel like maybe the bend is in a bad place?? I plan on heating them a bit and straightening out the bend a little. However, Candace seems fine with the setup and I'd rather have her a little forward and not have the shafts poking her in the neck or shoulder.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 29, 2017)

She and your son look great together. He must be one happy kiddo with two new minis! She doesn't look as chubbly as I imagined and she is very pretty.

Thanks for measuring the shafts. How big is she? 34 inches IIRC? Cappy is 32 but long in the body. Dan took some pictures of him today while I drove him, I will try and post one. He takes up a good amount of room in my Kingston cart so maybe 54 inches would work.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 29, 2017)

Ok, so I can see both pictures of your cart and mine now, I think Cappy might fit in 54 shafts. And I just realized I have shaft extenders that I add to my cart that makes it 55 inches. I can try that and see what happens. Thanks again for the measurement!

We did videos too today. That was is a learning experience. I thought his trot was really fast but it actually is quite slow. I think I have made him slow as I am very cautious and he tended to be forward. And he is still chewing more than I thought, but he has slowed that down some too. So all being said, I guess he is making slow progress


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 1, 2017)

@Cayuse : Cappy looks soooo nice! I have no idea how to get them to bend into the bit like that. How nice his neck and topline look. Any tips or secrets? Clem just runs around with her head up. I can't help but think her life would be easier and she'd be more comfortable if she dropped her head like Cappy to get to work. Not to mention how much better she would look.

I had so much fun driving in the Southern Utah desert. Now I've come home to the mountains and the weather is cold cold cold. Rainy, cloudy, some occasional snow... what happened to fall? Isn't it supposed to be between Summer and Winter???

I brought Clementines harness home (had to borrow it for Candace) and was all geared up to work with her so we can put the team together this winter. If it was just cold weather I could suffer through. But soggy weather is zero fun for myself or the horse. Maybe we'll dry out and warm up a bit and get some late fall weather. I keep telling my husband maybe the weather will make up for this in November.... but by then my horses will be down south. I'm just never satisfied am I


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 1, 2017)

Thank you! That picture captured a flattering moment. He sure doesn't look like that all the time! He does not hold collection like that for long, but we do get a few glimpses of what the future may bring. He comes together for bit, maybe six or so strides then it all falls apart. I think it is a matter of strength with him and that he is still figuring out his balance and how to use himself in the cart but I am not sure. I also have a suspicion (a very strong one) that he may have had some training at some point and I am just still trying to figure out what buttons to push, lol. He is very wise.

I have found he likes a really firm contact, much more that I have ever been used to in my riding days and a LOT more than Peanut. I THINK what has helped is making sure I have really even contact and keeping it steady.

The other thing is he has a naturally low headset, like a western pleasure horse. I have spent time trying to bring his head UP a little and he is getting there. When I ground drive him I make sure he is really marching forward, especially at the walk, that seems to help gather him "together".

It is interesting working with him, always something to puzzle out.


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 1, 2017)

^^A flattering moment for sure! Clem likes stronger contact than I am used to as well. Contact like that would make my riding horse a basket case





So after complaining about the cold windy weather I went out today after all. My parents are up for a visit after being gone 18 months and dad was really wanting to get his foxtrotter out for a drive. So I put my big girl pants on and hitched up as well. We went up to the town cemetery to visit my grandparents grave. The cemetery is up a STEEP hill so for the short but intense drive up the hill I got out and walked behind the cart while my 7 yo son drove her up. She was a champ. Once we got to the cemetery dad and I stayed in the carts while mom and the boy cleaned up the grave a bit. Clementine stood like a champ. On the way back my son got in the doctors buggy with my parents (they had blankets!) and I walked behind the cart and ground drove Clementine down the hill since my little EE doesn't have breaks. It's way too steep a hill for her to be holding me and the cart back. We drove 55 min and about 4 miles.

Driving Candace last week was so fun BUT it's a totally different type of driving. She's amazing and steady and I can let my young son drive her around the arena by himself right out of the gate. She really is Candace the wonder mini. However, driving Clementine is sooooo much fun for me. She likes to go, go, go. No plodding along for her. She is so athletic and gets into such a nice trot. She needs work on her form but man is she fun.

I do think that she and Candace will end up working well as a team. When you get Candace to pick it up she moves much like Clementine. I think Candace will steady Clem a little and Clem will put a little pep in Candace. At least, that's how I'm hoping it'll work out.


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 3, 2017)

Finally a beautiful fall day here! It was sunny and 60*F without even a breeze. I finished up my grooming day early and couldn't resist taking Clementine out. I knew it was the only chance I'd get this week since I'm leaving Thursday afternoon to go to the Troyer Auction in Colorado.

We went 4.08 miles in 50 min. The first two miles we did in a 8.5mph trot and it was wonderful. We took a few roads we've never taken before and one road we will never take again on a weekday afternoon. It was dump truck after dump truck and not much shoulder. Clementine was steady as ever (and they were LOUD trucks) but it made me uncomfortable. I do carry a halter and rope in my "trunk" so I at least knew that if she got nervous I could walk her to a quieter road. I've also decided that I'd better get myself a helmet. My little town is growing and growing and there is soooo much traffic now. Better safe than sorry.

We also had several dogs chase us. Clem usually gives one lurch forward when they start but comes under control in the next step. I got my whip out and gave a couple dogs a nasty swat on the nose. One of them was a sheepdog bigger than Clementine. One solid whack with the whip and he decided we were no fun to chase.

I know all my driving pics look the same but here we are...oh and with our new Comfy Fit harness and "bun bag" (diaper or poop bag sounds so sad). Worked like a charm. Now I can drive in the fancy neighborhoods without worry of the homeowners hating me for leaving gifts in the road.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 3, 2017)

"Bun bag" gave me a chuckle. Glad you got out and about on a nice day. You must have a good aim to be able to drive and swat dogs simultaneously. I'd be all afloat, I can't multi-task at all, coordination is shot to heck. Darn dogs, they can be their own worst enemy sometimes when the urge to chase comes over them. We have a leash law here so we almost never see a dog running loose. When I was a kid though, it was different and I remember being afraid to ride by certain houses because of the dogs that lived there.

The helmet is a good idea.

Hope you have another good drive day soon!


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 5, 2017)

Eeeegh, I've never had to actually swat a dog, and I hope I don't have to (but I will if I must!) I get LOTS of dogs chasing me when I'm out driving. Many of them just stay in their yard and bark at me. The rest that come out into the road after me I point my whip at them and put on my growliest, meanest voice and give them a firm, scary "NO". So far they've all stopped and looked at me a bit befuddled. I've had a few yelp and run home with their tails between their legs like I had swatted them lol!

The best one I had though was on maybe my third or fourth drive. I drove past a house and a Blue Heeler came out to follow us. He didn't bark or do anything, but I could see he was eyeing May's heels (like they do ha). He followed us for about two houses, and I was just about ready to swat him when I heard a very, very loud "GET BACK HERE YOU A-- HOLE!" Dog shriveled up and sauntered back home. He knew he was in trouble haha and I couldn't stop laughing.

Love the Bun Bag haha. And Candace looks awesome! What a cute little girl, I hope she works out.

And Cayuse, that picture of Cappy should be framed! Looks fantastic!


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 5, 2017)

Thank you KLJcowgirl!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 5, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> Thank you KLJcowgirl!


I agree!

We are getting tons of rain here. Some sort of equinoctial weirdness, I suppose. I can hardly poke my nose out without getting it wet. Don't know when I will be able to drive again. Good thing Dapper Dan enjoys rain.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 6, 2017)

It showered off and on here all day and it is!supposed to continue like that all weekend, so probably no driving here either. I did have a short drive with Cappy the other night and he keeps improving in the straightness department. He even was able to bend a little bit once or twice when I asked. I'm still keep his lessons short.

Any news on Bubba? October is here!


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 8, 2017)

Ground drove both yesterday, what wild, uneducated beasts they were! We had both out at the same time in harness, hubby walked one around while I worked the other. You would think that they never saw each other before. Oh the drama!

Both of these silly animals have seen other driving horses before at shows so I don't know why the rodeo commenced. ?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 8, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> It showered off and on here all day and it is!supposed to continue like that all weekend, so probably no driving here either. I did have a short drive with Cappy the other night and he keeps improving in the straightness department. He even was able to bend a little bit once or twice when I asked. I'm still keep his lessons short.
> 
> Any news on Bubba? October is here!





Cayuse said:


> It showered off and on here all day and it is!supposed to continue like that all weekend, so probably no driving here either. I did have a short drive with Cappy the other night and he keeps improving in the straightness department. He even was able to bend a little bit once or twice when I asked. I'm still keep his lessons short.
> 
> Any news on Bubba? October is here!


They said mid October. I will give them a couple of weeks before contacting. They probably have in mind for me to board him all winter, but that's okay. If I get him trained to drive and they decide not to sell, I am wondering if I should do some kind of contract? Am I being too suspicious?


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 8, 2017)

I don't think you are being suspicious at all. Something is writing is always a good idea. What if you turn him into a super driving mini and they sold him out from under you? That happened to me when I was a kid, the neighbors were horse dealers and would get in cheap horses, I would ride them and clean them up and then they would get sold for more than I could afford. I got a lot of experience working with horses that way and at least I got to ride, but I never got my dream horse. From them anyway.


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 10, 2017)

I agree that a simple contract is in order. Maybe stating that you are giving him a 60 day trial and any training done in that time period is just you testing him out and all his feed and whatnot are your expense. After that 60 days you can decide to purchase or not (and they can decide to sell or not). That way they can't expect you to keep him all winter but you should have a good idea if you want to continue with him or not. It will cover both of you that way and you'll both know what to expect timewise. Obviously you can make it for whatever length of time you feel but it's not just open ended and you don't train a great free driving horse for someone






My new harness for Candace showed up over the weekend. I went with the comfy fit with the Euro collar for her and another Euro collar for Clem when I (hopefully) hitch them as a team. After buying 2 new comfy fit collars and an extra euro collar I'm thinking I'm out of $$ for a little while. They are totally worth it though. I was hoping to take Clem out in her new collar today but clients were late picking up so it didn't work out. However, tomorrow I'm planning on hitching up and taking the nephews for rides... unless it rains


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 13, 2017)

It is 90 degrees today!! I'm so scared we will go directly from summer to winter without a nice fall. No way can I drive my yak in this heat.


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm jealous... I woke up to snow....


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 15, 2017)

Marsha Cassada said:


> They said mid October. I will give them a couple of weeks before contacting. They probably have in mind for me to board him all winter, but that's okay. If I get him trained to drive and they decide not to sell, I am wondering if I should do some kind of contract? Am I being too suspicious?


I am giving a Bubba a pass for now. The owners seem a little difficult to communicate with so I got cold feet about the deal. If my new one doesn't work out and they still want to sell him in the spring, I will reconsider.


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 15, 2017)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I am giving a Bubba a pass for now. The owners seem a little difficult to communicate with so I got cold feet about the deal. If my new one doesn't work out and they still want to sell him in the spring, I will reconsider.


Always go with your gut for sure! Sorry about that. I had my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 16, 2017)

MajorClementine said:


> I'm jealous... I woke up to snow....


I hope it melted.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 17, 2017)

OK guys, motivate me. I am lazy, in a slump and have not!driven for a week or more. My welsh pony has had arthritis issues that we have had the vet out twice for (x-rays and blocks and equioxx) and I am worried about him alot and just don't feel much like working with the minis. Winter is coming! I need to get out and enjoy the last of Fall! The minis need love!

Tell me to get over it and get out there!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 18, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> OK guys, motivate me. I am lazy, in a slump and have not!driven for a week or more. My welsh pony has had arthritis issues that we have had the vet out twice for (x-rays and blocks and equioxx) and I am worried about him alot and just don't feel much like working with the minis. Winter is coming! I need to get out and enjoy the last of Fall! The minis need love!
> 
> Tell me to get over it and get out there!


Sorry to hear about your welsh. I feel for you with the arthritis thing. Hope you get in the mood to work with your miniatures. Play with the one you like best.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 18, 2017)

Thanks Marsha, I made myself take Cappy out today. My mom said she would hold him for me so we ventured out and had a good time. I kept him in the small paddock today, lots of squirrels rustling and jumping from tree to tree so I chose to be cautious. He did get a little "looky" once, and felt a little light, but I did a couple of circles and transitions and he refocused. I should've lunged him first or ground driven, but I was a lazy bones.

He was absolutely perfect to hitch, stood like a statue. He likes my mom ?


----------



## Northwolf (Oct 19, 2017)

@Cayuse: I'm sorry about your welsh too



I've also an arthritis patient in my barn, but at the moment, he's all ok because of the dry weather.

Glad to hear that Cappy is doing well! I think that good driving is a question of routine, so keep going on!!


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 19, 2017)

Thanks Northwolf. Sorry to hear that you have one with arthritis, too. My fellow is feeling better, he is on Equioxx now, this being the fourth day. He trotted out of the barn this morning . He still is not 100% himself, but I hope when the farrier comes and removes his shoes, he will improve more. We had glue on shoes applied and that was when this all worsened for him. They are just not the right option for him.

Cappy and I went for another drive. He wanted to stop and eat the fallen leaves, once we got over that, all was good. Today we reversed direction at the trot! It doesn't sound like much but I am working in a small area and he really has to work the turn to fit it in without breaking into a walk and he is not the most flexible of minis. I was proud of his effort. I think he was, too. He was happy with all the praise.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Oct 19, 2017)

glad cappy is doing so well, keep up the good work. also very happy that your welsh is feeling better.


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 20, 2017)

Glad to hear your Welsh is doing better. Arthritis in horses is a bum deal for sure.

I'm down south again so I spent the day driving Candace. I brought the sulky down with me so I had a lighter option for her than just the wagonette. I have loved my sulky ever since I got it and fixed it up but I was never super happy with the way it fit Clementine. What a difference with Candace! It fits her so well and I was able to get it balanced so that the shafts just hovered in the loops. And boy was Candace peppy without a wagonette full of people behind her. I took her out twice with the wagonette full of friends and family and once with the sulky today. She had her harness put on at noon today and didn't have it off until 5:00 this evening. I did unhitch the carts while she was tied between drives but just left her tacked up. She is such a good little horse. We took Ferb (one of the Fjord team) out as well. Phineas (the teammate) is on stall rest for 6 weeks. We were our own tiny parade. The neighborhood we drove through had the best Halloween decorations so it was so much fun driving around!

I'm not sure of the mileage since my phone died but we drove a total of 2 hours 45 minutes. Good thing I'm one of those people who still wear a watch


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 20, 2017)

Jeannie and MC, thanks for the kind words about my pony.

MC I love the name Ferb. I hope his teammate will be OK. Candace sounds like on in a million.

Cappy and I ventured out into the bigger field today. We did a little cone work and some transition work. I halted him from a try going down the little slope and the breeching must of went into play because he stopped with his heiny tucked way under himself after their first time, which was a bit of a lurchy mess.

He decided he did not want to back up today. "Uh-uh, nope, not gonna do that lady!". He finally relented when my husband bribed him, after that he was more than happy to back up. I think our wires were crossed.

Now that I think of it, I bet he thought he was going to back into the breeching.


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 21, 2017)

I remember getting Clementine used to the breeching. The person who first trained her to drive didn't use a breeching since she shows. So our first little down hill was a bit of an experience for the both of us.

So how did the hubby bribe him to back up? I love that your husband works with you working with the minis. It's a real treat for me when J has the time to come help me, or better yet, when he has time to hitch the foxtrotter and drive with me.

I wish any of you were closer to me, or I to you, so we could drive together....


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 21, 2017)

Hubby stands at his head and holds a small treat under his chin (Cappy's chin,not hubs ) and down towards his chest. When Cappy's reaches to get it and can't, he steps back and tucks his chin to try and get at it and it starts a backward motion. He is sort of chasing the treat backwards.

We coincide the treat under the chin with my cues (I use a verbal "back" and ask!with the lines) to back and it works pretty good. I start doing this in hand first so they have some idea about it. Teaching them to back up is one of the few things I routinely use a treat for. That and clipping ears. It makes my life easier.

Cappy would not back at all when we got him, trying to get him out of the straight load trailer was interesting for awhile. He backs up fairy well most of the time now, but once in awhile still pulls a blank. I do think the breeching confused him yesterday, but maybe he was just feeling muley. He's not telling!

My mom taught me the back up trick when I was a kid and I have used it a lot.


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 22, 2017)

I love that trick! What a great way to teach them to back up. I could have used that on a few riding horses who didn't like to back out of our straight load trailer. I'll be storing that little gem away for future use. Thank you!

It was a perfect day for driving today. 70*F, not a cloud in the sky, not a breeze to stir up dust. Took another load of friends on both wagons to view local Halloween decorations and drove for almost an hour. My son drove Candace for a bit today as well. Also took new pictures of Candace and Pistol to send in with their papers to transfer ownership. Their pictures on their papers are... well they could be improved



And since I plan on keeping them until they are no longer on this earth I figure, might as well have good pictures.


----------



## Northwolf (Oct 22, 2017)

@Cayuse: Nice trick



My horses all were easy to back up from the beginning. I always breathe in and build up myself when giving the command to back up, sometimes it was necessary to touch them easily with whip or hand on their chest. They understood always.

@MajorClementine: How is Pistol doing?

I had Moony on the cart yesterday for the second time. But the first time I didn't put on the breeching, so this time it was new for him to have a breeching AND the cart. He didn't notice it.... I always use breeching when I introduce him to the harness a did many, many lessions with different situations where anything was touched him in the way the breeching will do it. I even pratice with him lunging in gallop with tightened harness. I think, the breeching is the most sensitive thing for horses that are new to the driving.

I wonder how cool Moony was when I hitched him to the cart and unharnessed him! He will become a great driving horse.

Yesterday, I drove my tandem again. I'm very proud of my two guys!



Today, the weather was very bad. I took Moony for a run with me and drove with the two others with the wagonette. The brakes behind were broken, so we did a short drive. Now, I have to let repair the carriage


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 23, 2017)

Loved the video, it always makes me smile to see two sets of tails swishing in rhythm.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 24, 2017)

They appear to understand their tandem job perfectly. You have done a wonderful job training them.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Oct 24, 2017)

too cool, that is awesome. i wonder if charlie and daisy would do that. how do u decide who is in front?


----------



## jeanniecogan (Oct 24, 2017)

MC i wish also that we could ride together, any of us, but we are scattered all over.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 24, 2017)

I ponied Buckly behind the cart today and he acted like a pro. The only time he got excited was when we passed the neighbor's mares. We passed cows and he looked them over, but didn't miss a beat.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 24, 2017)

So Buckly passed the Cow Test! This is good


----------



## Northwolf (Oct 25, 2017)

Cool, Buckly seems to be very confidently





(My two boys both failed the cow test when they were new... but meanwhile, they don't care about cows too. It takes a little time to assure them that cows aren't evil  )

@jeannie: Normally, the lighter and more spirited horse is choosen as front horse. It has to be very reliable and well educated to go in front. You have limited possibilities to interact with the front horse. So I would potentially prefer always the more experienced horse go ahead. The horse in the back can be a trainee because it will benefit from following his teammate. I have the perfect team for tandem here: Massai (in front) is the more spirited and faster one, and he's way more experienced. My back horse Teddy isn't very experienced in single driving and is very hard to keep on a straight line, but in the tandem, it's easier for him to understand the rein impulses because he can follow the front horse. I hope to improve his skills in that way.

I would practice tandem driving first on the ground with every team before hitching to a cart.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 27, 2017)

We have mud everywhere, anybody want some? 

Too much mud to drive so Cappy was ground driven.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 28, 2017)

Drove Peanut today, he was enjoying himself so much that for some reason I kept almost asking him to canter. I think I reverted back to my riding days, lol, as the urge kept hitting in the same spot I used to canter my gelding years ago. I wonder what he would've done?

We did serpentines around the cones and I did not knock any over at all. That's a first, I think. Probably a last, too.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 28, 2017)

I think you should let him canter, especially in that controlled area. They need to learn how everything feels on their body at that gait. Wow on your successful cone run!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 28, 2017)

Beautiful day for driving today. High of 58, blue sky and no wind. Stopped to chat with the neighbor and Dapper Dan wanted to wade in their doggy pool. She told me if I ever wanted to part with him, she wanted him. Not happening.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 28, 2017)

I don't know if Peanut WOULD canter in harness. He is not a big "canterer" at all, on the lunge line he doesn't like to canter and trotting is his preferred gait if he is playing in the paddock.

Do you canter DD?

I have never done it and the thought makes me nervous! I guess I lost my one chance at it, I should've done it when it felt natural.

My husband cantered Cappy once, he said he asked him to trot with a stronger cue than I use and Cappy just rolled into it. I was watching and thought he did it deliberately.

It was in the high 50's here today, too. One of the last beautiful Fall days. We are getting a storm Sunday and Monday. High winds will take the leaves and then it will look like winter is right around the corner.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 29, 2017)

Northwolf, do you enjoy the tandem or team driving more?

There is a movie called Darby O'Gill and the Little People. At the beginning, the Squire drives up with a tandem rig. I think it is a dog cart, or governess cart. I think that is the only time I've seen a tandem in the movies.


----------



## Northwolf (Oct 30, 2017)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Northwolf, do you enjoy the tandem or team driving more?
> 
> There is a movie called Darby O'Gill and the Little People. At the beginning, the Squire drives up with a tandem rig. I think it is a dog cart, or governess cart. I think that is the only time I've seen a tandem in the movies.


I love both; tandem and team driving. Tandem is much more difficult and needs more skills to proper drive, but team driving is more action. Tempo is higher when I drive the team. I've tried to canter the horses when I drive them in the tandem last time, but Teddy was not able to canter and it was a little mess with him. But we improve our skills in tandem driving every time!

When I drive the team, cantering is a normal thing for the horses. I also drive curves, hills and water graben in gallop. They love the action too






I don't know the movie, but I'll have a look. I've never seen a tandem in a movie, this seems to be a rarity. Thanks for the tipp!

@Cayuse: I recommend to practice the canter too when educating a horse in driving. This will help to control the horse when it is cantering accidentally. And I wouldn't miss cantering, it's just fun! I've some ponies who were not able to canter because the haven't the balance to do it in a controlled area. This will be better the more trained they are. And they often need a clear command to jump into canter. Moony is a non-cantering candidate too



He can do 2-3 galloping strides before he falls back into trot on the lunge, but I'm happy with this for the moment. Massai is the opposite; he loves cantering and if he has the choice, he always prefers canter over trot.


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 30, 2017)

Clementine is one that loves to canter. She gets into a nice smooth canter and it's my favorite stride on flat paths we know well. She's a blast to drive. If she's not cantering she's trotting. Trying to get that girl to walk (which I sometimes force her to do so she remembers it's about what I allow) is a pain. Occasionally we'll go out for a single mile drive and I'll make her walk the whole way. But more often than not it's 4-5 miles at a good trot. Especially if someone is driving the foxtrotter along behind us. We can actually out-pace him





Clementine heads south in the morning. She and Major (along with 3 riding horses) will be joining Candace, Pistol, and the Fjords for the winter. The nice fall weather is about to turn ugly here so it's perfect timing. Lucky for me it's only a 4 hour drive so I can easily make quick weekend trips to drive all winter. They'll get a lot more use this way than they get when I've got them up here in the snow.

Speaking of tandem.... Google "suicide hitch" Also "15 in hand" This guys is amazing!

Marsha: Any more adventures with Buckly??


----------



## Northwolf (Nov 1, 2017)

MC, thanks for the tipp! Just checked it out - it looks just amazing and it seems to be a great driver!  I cannot imagine how heavy the lines are with a 15 in hand percheron hitch, uff!

Did your horses safely arrived? I would miss my horses if they were 4 hours away



and do you plan to visit them all weekends?

One day, I'll have a 3- or a 4-in-hand... My 30 year old shetland gelding is feeling better with his arthritis the last few weeks, maybe I'll try to hitch him again for short drives this winter. He loves being not just a pet, we always took him out for easy walks 2-3 times a week. If I add him to my tandem, I'll get a unicorn hitch





While talking about winter driving, I'm very looking forward to drive with the sleigh (IF there will be snow...).


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 1, 2017)

Northwolf, glad to hear your Shetland is feeling better. My welsh pony started on Adequan injections on Monday. I believe I see a difference already.

We pulled the shoes and that helped a lot, too.

The vet wants me to start giving him some light work. I see more ground driving in my future as he will not drive except to pull a sled. He is afraid of the shafts :-(. He may be my "work pony" this winter, pulling the manure tubs, and the minis will get lazy ?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 1, 2017)

Mine does very well with the adequan. Hope your pony does too, Cayuse.

Today I put the bit on Buckly for the first time. He yawned and gaped a couple of times, and then never made another comment about it. No chewing, no chomping. He carried the bit as though he did it every day of his life; I know he has never worn a bit before. We did our 2 mile walk. He did lather up a little as we passed the pasture of mares. Removed the bit and rope halter and we did a little tarp work. He walked on it fine and only stiffened up a little when I dragged it over us. Practiced our tricks, then he went off to tell Dapper Dan all about it.

Is he just a stoic, or is he really this level headed??

The moon is right on the 18th so I will reschedule the gelding. I know it needs to be done, but I dread it.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 1, 2017)

He really could be that level headed. Peanut is and that is why I put up with all his quirks and peculiarities, lol. Nothing phases him except shadows, and then he doesn't spook, he just tries to step over it. Does his eye remain "soft" and inquisitive when he is learning something new? I have found that the ones who are stoic and just "tolerating" something different have a look to their eye. Not glazed but sort of detached, if that makes sense.

Where did you get your rope halter? I have been thinking of getting one for each of my guys. I have seen nice ones that look like a regular halter but with the rope noseband and they are expensive, more than I want to pay. I think they are called the Hybrid Halter.

Oh, and Peanut doesn't like hula hoops, but thankfully we don't run into those too often


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 1, 2017)

I ordered the rope halter from Diamondktperformance on Etsy. Sent my measurements and they custom made it. I got the stiff rope instead of the soft. It's my first rope halter and I'm liking it. I got it for Dapper Dan but it fits Buckly better.

Buckly had that inward, detached look at first; he has had a lot happen to him in the last month or so and was doing the wait-and-see thing. But the last couple of days he is coming out of it and really paying attention to me. Ears up and really looking at me. He's still stand offish, which is okay by me, after the last two. We'll see.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 2, 2017)

Thanks Marsha, I will look up the halter. I think it would give me slightly more more control.

Buckly sounds like a really nice little guy, I am enjoying hearing about him.

It's fun when they relax and start to come out of their shell.It is like unwrapping a chocolate that you don't know the flavor of.


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 2, 2017)

Marsha: It sounds like Buckly is really coming along. Some of them are just that level. I'm hoping my Pistol might be one of those. He gets over things and accepts them very quickly. Especially for a horse who was untouched for 8 years. I'm excited to see how your Buckly progresses.

Northwolf: Yes, thank you, the horses arrived safely. I will miss them. This is the first time in 15 years that I haven't had to care for a herd of horses twice a day. But I am a wimp and a fair weather horsewomen. So other than feed and a quick hello I don't work with my horses much when winter sets in. We get deep snow and can stay below freezing for weeks at a time. Having the horses 4 hours south makes a huge difference. Where they are now gets no snow at all and only drops below freezing at night. The daytime temps are in the 50-60*F all winter. So even though they are a ways away, I'll use them more this way. I will probably go every other weekend.

Cayuse: How did you find out Peanut doesn't like Hula Hoops??


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 2, 2017)

I was practicing for a trail class and one of the obstacles was going to be walking the horse over a hula hoop on the ground, stopping with their hind feet in the center of the "hoop" and then pivoting their front end around while the back feet stay in the center of the "hoop". Hard to explain, but like a turn on the haunches.

Anywho, not thinking, I bought a hula hoop with beads in it that made a swishy noise. Peanut stepped on it and almost jumped into my arms (he really jumped on me he was so scared). I was oblivious to why he was so scared, so I compounded the issues by picking up the hula hoop and trying to show it to him, that's when I realized it was making this HISSING rattley noise like a SNAKE but I was still too dumb to PUT THE THING DOWN. Here I am, trying to calm him down while holding on to the very thing he is going nuts over. I still can't figure out why I did that! I think he thought I was chasing him with a rattlesnake.

That was a year ago. I took the "hoop from heck" out this Fall, emptied the beads out of it and tried again.

After I fed him treats from the middle of it he tiptoed over it, but gave both it and me the stink eye.

Your winters sound just like ours here. I am not really looking forward to shoveling snow and cold toes.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 4, 2017)

Ponied Buckly again yesterday. This time I put the sulky harness on him. He was perfectly calm with the crupper and girth. Took the bit fairly easily and didn't chew it a lick. We went our 2 miles. He did fine, only neighing at the mares as we passed by. Haven't seen the cows up close lately. Froth on the bit, which is supposed to be a good sign, right?


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 4, 2017)

Buckly appears to be right at home in his harness and DD looks very nonchalant. Two happy minis 

Are you going to drive DD in a Christmas Parade this year?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 5, 2017)

Today Buckly raised his hoof for the hand shake cue without my touching his leg! He is a smart boy

I helped my sister put the harness on her new driving horse. Jackie O did great. The children drove her, too. So glad she finally got a sweet one to play with. Jackie O came from Teacup Stables. She is a retired brood mare.

Maybe we will get to do a Christmas parade this year. Have not looked into any scheduled ones yet. May just drive around town with our bells on and give rides.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 5, 2017)

Jackie O is a cute name.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Nov 7, 2017)

I want to check out the tanendem deal again. how do you attach the front horse to the cart.

i was watching charlie walk accross the pasture this morning and daisy was right behind him ... i need some hints, i gotta try this it looks soooo cool


----------



## Northwolf (Nov 8, 2017)

Great! Looking forward to see Daisy and Charlie as a tandem 

I use long traces for the front horse that are fixed at the carts singletree. And trace holders on the back horses breastcollar. But there are other possibilities, too. You can use a second singletree that is fixed on the back horses breastcollar. It may be more safely if you use a second singletree because with the long traces, it's more risky to ravel.

I recommend to try the tandem first only on the ground, without cart



I ponied my horses to walk in a row on many walks at the halter!


----------



## jventresca (Nov 9, 2017)

Another attachment method for the lead horse are tandem keys and cockeyes. The tandem keys are short metal pieces that fit over the tongue of the breastcollar buckle. Cockeyes are on the lead horse's traces and have snaps that hooks into the tandem keys. I use a carabiner type snap that I put through the slot end of the traces.

I think using a singletree with minis would be hard. Too much slack and the wheeler would be getting smacked in the knees by it.

I tried to drive two horses that were used to driving in a pair. The lead horse liked to hesitate hoping the wheeler would come up next to him. It didn't seem to matter which of the pair was leading or following, they really wanted to be next to each other.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 9, 2017)

Jaye, I was watching an antique carriage driving class this fall and if I remember correctly it was a team of four (big horses) and they had a singletree in front of the wheel horses. There was a lot of swing in the singletree and it made me nervous to watch. It seemed really low, knee high. Is that the level it is supposed to be at? Is a lot of swinging normal? And the traces near the wheeler looked low too (point of hock). Is that a normal set up? It looked like if there was some shenanigans someone would get hung up.

They were HOT horses and it made me nervous to watch. They did fantastic though!


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 13, 2017)

Be sure to post pics if you get them set up as a tandem. Even if it's ground driving pics. I think I would need lots of ground driving for myself to get used to how to drive that setup and giving proper cues at the correct times.

This thread is officially 2 years old! And almost 100 pages long. How fun it's been to keep up with everyone on here.

Jaye: I wonder if that Tandem Keys and Cockeyes are what they used on the "suicide hitch" video I watched. It looked like the horses were connected to each other that way but the wheel horse was the only one actually hitched to the cart.


----------



## jventresca (Nov 14, 2017)

http://www.frogmusic.com/drivingpairs/articles/pair-driving-101.html

This is a link to a good site about pair driving. There's several photos of tandems as well, horses, ponies and minis.

Cayuse - My impression of tandems with a single tree between them is "danger!" also. I'm sure an expert can make it work though. I think that hitch is more useful if you plan to use the leader for actual pulling. The tandem keys set up is fine if you're just driving tandem for the "hay" of it, like a sporting tandem. A sporting tandem was used pre horse trailers when a person wanted to transport their hunter without wearing them out. The riding horse would be the leader of the tandem, not pulling, just going along. They would wear their riding bridle and saddle. The traces could be run through the stirrups. There's a very nice article in the Driving Digest showing photos of a sporting tandem driven by a lady. The leader is wearing a side saddle!

Major - I didn't see the suicide hitch you mean. Northwolf's hitch is the first time I heard of bringing the traces from the leader back to the carriage. I would think it could be a matter of how long can traces be made in leather and still be manageable. Now we have all sorts of new materials to make durable straps that are light and easy to care for.

Northwolf - What are your leader traces made out of?

Thanks!

Jaye


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 21, 2017)

Some days are a step forward and backward at the same time and today was one of them. I took Peanut out for what I thought would be 20 minutes of ground driving. He was just 100% naughty in every way he can be. He came out of the barn spooking, bolting, bucking, whirling, the works. It was a rodeo. He bit me. You name it, he did it. I finally got him settled and working ok, but I still was not happy with him and I will admit to being frustrated and that was my big mistake and that is the key to Peanut. You can never become frustrated with him as he can sense it (even if you don't outwardly show it) and he gets wound up. I ended on a good note and put him up, but I was still just feeling like although we ended the session OK, he got away with alot. So after talking with my husband we thought we would take him out for a short spin it the cart when he got home from work.

I knew it would be dark out, but Northwolf's post about night driving encouraged me to forge ahead (thank you Northwolf). I turned on my outside light, harnessed him and put him to the cart and had a WONDERFUL drive. He was awesome. I had never driven at night and my paddock is near the road so I thought the headlights might bother him but he was great. And the best thing was two firetrucks went by with all their lights ablaze and he didn't miss a beat.

Then he stood rock solid to be unhitched. Like a statue. And he got a lot of love and praise for THAT!

So that is the good and the bad of Peanuts "Drive Day". I learned that I need to be constantly "neutral" when working with him as he picks up the slightest changes (he is the one who instantly knows when my arthritis is kicking up too, and works it to his advantage, lol). He is a good teacher.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 22, 2017)

My problem is after my last two failures, I am way down in confidence. I keep asking myself if it was all my fault. If so, will I fail with Buckly also? Just something I will have to work through. Buckly seems so calm, I am hoping he will take care of me.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 22, 2017)

I don't think it was your fault, some horses just are not meant to be driving partners and sometimes the reason is only known to them. Unfortunately you ended up with two in a row. I have one that I can't drive. I tried several times and he said "no" and meant it. I don't know why he doesn't like it, but he has made his opinion known. He will pull a sled, but not anything with shafts.

From what you have written about him, Buckly sounds like he wants to please you and sounds very level headed. He passed the "cow test"  and I know I could not pony either one of my bozos behind a cart and have them behave nicey like Buckly does.

How is the ground driving going?

I took Peanut out for 10 minutes today and he was a gentleman. I felt badly about our mutual frustration with each other yesterday and I really hoped for a quick, quiet ground lesson that I could end with an abundance of praise and he delivered.


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 22, 2017)

I agree that some just don't want to do it. The only failure would be not listening to your gut and forcing yourself and a horse to be unhappy together. I think Buckley sounds like a good guy. You take so much time and care with teaching your new ones. I think he might be the one you've been looking for.

Well, I drove Clem today. She's not been happy lately I could tell by her attitude. My son tried to move her over and she bit his shirt. In the 7 years I've owned her she's never done anything even close to that. Especially not to him. She's been being housed with Pistol and is a total beast towards him. She's also been put on the hot-walker several days a week and I'm pretty sure she hates it (I would). So I've put her back with Major and asked that she not be put on the hot-walker more than once a week for 10 min or so.

I hitched her to the wagonette for the first time. We (husband, son, parents) hitched up 4 horses to 4 vehicles and went for a family drive. Clementine wanted to keep up with the foxtrotter and did not want to stay in a walk. She fought me the entire way. So on our way back I took a turn and trotted her for and extra 6 blocks. Well she's haired up and it's warm down south. Also, the wagonette is heavier than she's used to pulling. By the end of 6 blocks there was less pep in her step and she was happy to walk.

By the time we got back she was wore out. I've never seen her so tired. I also noticed that she's thinner than I like (that winter hair has been fooling the folks down here feeding her) so she's getting some rice-bran until she fills out a little. I took her for a short walk to cool down, let her roll in the arena, gave her some grain, and put her back with her buddy for the night. Hopefully it helps to improve her mood.

Candace got out as well driven by my son with my mother as his groom. Candace is still the Wonder Pony. They had a lovely Thanksgiving drive with her. She's so mild mannered and willing. My son is so in love with her!


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 23, 2017)

Could CLem be reacting hormonally to Pistol? I know he is gelded but maybe he has some residual testosterone floating around that she is picking up on?

You are a good horse Momma to pick up on something being not quite right with her!

Could she be a little sore from the hotwalker? Hopefully it is just the change from the move that she needs to get used to.

Glad Candace is doing well!

Has Pistol worn his harness yet?


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving to Everyone! Hope we all get a holiday drive in before the turkey.


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 23, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> Could CLem be reacting hormonally to Pistol? I know he is gelded but maybe he has some residual testosterone floating around that she is picking up on?
> 
> You are a good horse Momma to pick up on something being not quite right with her!
> 
> ...


So I found out a couple of things:

#1 When we had a friend feed for a few days she "kinda forgot" and Clementine (along with the other horses) didn't get fed for almost 48 hours. These horses get fed twice a day, every day. Dad said she was never aggressive with Pistol at feed time until he came home after that friend had fed. We just found out about her forgetting to feed (Yes, I text her a reminder so I don't know what happened).

#2 Clementine is underweight...quite a bit underweight. With her winter woolies and all the hot walker walking (which I have put a stop to) she has dropped weight and no one really noticed. When her hair was matted down with sweat after driving I couldn't believe how she looked.

So... I think starving her for 48 hours plus being in with a horse she'd only known a week started the aggression. She bit me hard on the shoulder last night when I went to brush her while she was eating. She's NEVER acted aggressive toward people until yesterday. Big red flag.

I have moved her back with her buddy Major and put them in the bigger stall. There is an empty stall between Clem and Major and any other horses so she doesn't feel she has to defend her food. I also went back to the hay net and basically stuffing it full twice a day. She's also getting a little rice bran grain. I'm also ordering her a smartpak with the MareHarmony and some Cocoasoya to help her mood and weight. I am hoping that being back with Major in a non threatening environment and getting her weight back up will bring her back to the sweetheart I know. In the meantime, I've asked the kids to stay out of her stall and away from her so we don't have an accident.

Pistol is slated to put his harness on tomorrow. I can't believe what a little gentleman he is turning out to be. He follows you around and doesn't flinch when you reach out to him or touch him all over. I have big hopes for this guy.

Happy Thanksgiving all! I'm Thankful to be in a position to own horses big and small.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 23, 2017)

Yes, thanks for reminding me to be thankful for my little horses!


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 23, 2017)

MajorClem, this is just a thought but you don't suppose she is ulcery from missing the meals? She has had a lot of changes and that might've been the tipping point. What made me think this is the biting, when Peanut had his "stomach complaint" he was horribly mouthy. He is mouthy anyway, but he was aggressive and rude when his stomach wasn't quite right. I put him on a digestive supp and it made a huge difference. I did a couple of weeks of gastrogard, but the supplement seemed to help more.

Hope she feels better soon!

Oh, good luck with Pistol tomorrow. I'd love to see!a picture of him


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 23, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> MajorClem, this is just a thought but you don't suppose she is ulcery from missing the meals? She has had a lot of changes and that might've been the tipping point. What made me think this is the biting, when Peanut had his "stomach complaint" he was horribly mouthy. He is mouthy anyway, but he was aggressive and rude when his stomach wasn't quite right. I put him on a digestive supp and it made a huge difference. I did a couple of weeks of gastrogard, but the supplement seemed to help more.
> 
> Hope she feels better soon!
> 
> Oh, good luck with Pistol tomorrow. I'd love to see!a picture of him


I think you make a good point. I will add a digestive supplement to her smart pak.

I have to say she seemed to be much more calm this evening. She's been back with her buddy and a stall away from any other horses for 24 hours. She showed zero food aggression tonight so I am hopeful that we can get things sorted out and get her back to her normal self.

Driving fun with Candace and Pistol tomorrow. Pics for sure!


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 24, 2017)

Sounds like she is on the mend . When we got Peanut, he was so used to fighting for his share of hay that he would paw it into a pile and pee on it as soon as I threw him his portion. I guess it was the poor little devils only form of defense against the marauders he was turned out with.

Hope you had a fun day with the gang!


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 25, 2017)

Today was a productive day but ended in very little actual driving time for me. When we got down to the barn my son went and got Candace and I helped him hitch up to drive. Then a good friend of the family brought his little pinto mini, Smokey, for two reasons. #1 to hitch him and Candace as a team and #2 to swap harnesses. Our harnesses got swapped at the manufacturer and I noticed when I helped him fit Smokey's harness. He piggybacked on my order so his harness matched mine specifically so we could drive Candace and Smokey as a team. The harness maker must have swapped our measurements. Candace's harness was quite small on her and Smokey's drown him. Simple swap and everyone is happy.

So we swapped harnesses and my son drove a little more while they tacked up Smokey and swapped out his shaft loops for quarter straps. Then switching Candace's harness and hitching them up as a team. Coolest thing ever. As much fun as they are single, double the fun as a team! My dad and this friend were teamsters taking tourists on wagon rides with draft teams for almost two years. So to see these two senior men being pulled by this tiny team was quite enjoyable. They sent pictures to all of their teamster friends. On their drive a lady stopped them and seriously offered to buy the team for her daughter!







Smokey is on the left (with his nose cut off in this photo) Candace on the right.

I drove for a total of 10 min. The guys were having too much fun!

Mom and I got our riding horses out and did some arena work. When we were done we saddle one of the Fjords for my son to ride. It was a day full of horse for all!

Didn't get Pistol in harness due to Jim showing up with Smokey...


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 26, 2017)

Gosh they are amazingly cute! Aren't they matched nicely! I can see why someone offered to buy them and why the guys did not want to give up the lines. Id love to see a picture of the guys with them, it would inspire my husband, I think. Men and minis make me smile. It's usually all bluster about how tiny the minis are and how they need "real horses" but they usually warm up to them pretty darn quick 

Did you drive the fjords as a team? You look very comfortable driving two.


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 26, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> Gosh they are amazingly cute! Aren't they matched nicely! I can see why someone offered to buy them and why the guys did not want to give up the lines. Id love to see a picture of the guys with them, it would inspire my husband, I think. Men and minis make me smile. It's usually all bluster about how tiny the minis are and how they need "real horses" but they usually warm up to them pretty darn quick
> 
> Did you drive the fjords as a team? You look very comfortable driving two.


I have driven the Fjord team but we have one of our team down with bone spurs. We're hoping he'll recover.... it's a waiting game now.

I'll have them send me a pic of the men driving


----------



## Northwolf (Nov 28, 2017)

Wow, looks great, MC!  I'm looking forward to see Candace and Clementine as a team  I think Clementine will cool down and get normal in short time. My horses always were "not themselves" for weeks after a move to another barn. Even my old gelding, he moved at the age of 28 to our new home and he needed 3 months to calm down. I think, the older they are, the more time they need to settle down.

Glad to see you're all busy with your horses! I'm busy with my horses too, but we had a really stormy, rainy weekend. Friday was still dry, I made a night drive again. I gave a trial to a kind of thee-horses carriage when I drove my team with Moony came along with us on the right side of the team horses with long reins. It was fun!  Very looking forward hitch him in the team. Saturday we had a thunderstorm and it was raining all day long. But on sunday it cleared up a bit and I hitch the team without Moony. It was a real mud-drive! At the end, we were all muddy, but happy





During the week, when I'm back from work, I usually go for a walk with the boys or take them with me go running. We all wear reflectors and lights to be seen in the dark. Just bought three lighting neckbands for the horses. Now, we are feeling like walking christmas trees


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 28, 2017)

I was wondering how Moony is coming along. I have only driven a couple of times at night, when there was a full moon. Once I saw a gigantic meteor. I'm sort of afraid of nocturnal critters out by myself. If I had someone to go with me I'd do it more often.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 3, 2017)

Planning to do a parade this weekend. Got my sleigh bells polished up today and the cart decorated. Zipped the Santa hat to his bridle. Cleaning up the yak will be a challenge. I think I'll use the air compressor.

Some good news about Buckly: the trimmer was here on Friday. He commented that Buckly is wearing all hooves evenly. I think this means his body is balanced. He showed me the correct way to fasten the rope halter. Later, my sister told me that he really likes Buckly (he didn't tell me that).


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 3, 2017)

Do you blow them clean with the compressor? I have two that will stand for stuff like that and it sure makes live easier. Peanut, on the other hand is horrified by it. Whenever I have the vac out for the others I take him out and give it a try. He is getting a bit less wild eyed with it. I don't push it, he will either come around or not and there is always the brush!

When is the parade? I hope you get some pictures so we can see DD all decked out in his Christmas finery.

Was Buckly well behaved for his trim? It is nice that the trimmer liked him ☺

I have been getting Peanut out more. My husband drove him the other day and had so much fun that he did not want to hand him over to me! Wish I could get him a bigger pony of his own to drive, but the "inn" is full.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 4, 2017)

Yes, I blow them with the compressor. I can vacuum in the summer, but with the yak fur, the compressor works better. I'll introduce Buckly to it also. He behaves very well for the trimmer. Buckly is somewhat reserved; I am not meddling with this as I have had my fill of spoiled brats. Hard to take photos of a night parade, but hopefully my husband will try to get some. My sister is taking her new miniature girl, Jackie O, also.

My inn is full also.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 8, 2017)

We are supposed to get snow tonight so maybe I can use the otter sled tomorrow. Proabaly with Peanut the first time out. Maybe I will just have him pull the manure tubs to the pile so he can adjust to the change and I can ground drive him. You can't spring anything new onto Peanut, he has to be eased into change!

I am another year older so getting down onto the otter sled and back out again ought to be a trick,lol. Just had my shoulder injected yesterday, so maybe that will make a new woman outta me. I think I will have to put a half bale of hay onto it and sit on that.

Have a nice time at the parade, Marsha! Wish I was there to see you and DD.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 9, 2017)

Marsha: Hoping you can get some pics of the parade. I too wish I could come join you. We could make a whole group of us. Wouldn't that be fun!?

Laurie: I can't remember if you were able to use your otter sled with the shaft set-up yet?? I know what you mean about new things. That's one thing that Clementine needs too. A slower introduction to new vehicles. Candace you can hitch to anything. Single, double, right side, left side, she doesn't care. Clementine is really sensitive to how a new vehicle pulls and needs a 10-15 min of ground driving the first time around to get comfortable with it.

I still owe you guys a few pics of the men driving the minis and our new ride when it gets here.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 9, 2017)

I used the otter ! Sled with the shafts a few times with both the minis. Peanut was baffled! by them at first,!I think he relies on the regular!shafts for guidance. I may just us the old plastic sled with him, he is happy with that arrangement. I just clip!the!!traces up so they don't hang and off he goes. Not too stable, but he is good with it. Cappy loved the otter sled shafts.

Dan and I were talking about the set up today and what we were going to do about!each mini. Peanut also went better with the curved breast collar, that helped him a lot. I will probably start Peanut out with the old sled and go from there.

These ! are active tonight


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 10, 2017)

Perfect weather for a parade. The floats were incredible for a tiny town. Hard to photograph at night, but I'll try to put a few float photos on the photo forum later. My sister took Jackie O also. She is an incredible little horse.

Isn't the Santa wonderful? His beard is even real.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 10, 2017)

Looks like you had fun  DD looks great. Did Santa have treats? DD looks hopeful for one! Did you make his sparkley blanket? How does it stay on? And how do you and your sister get the Santa hats to stay put? They always flop around too much and get in their face when I try to put one on a halter or bridle.

Is Jackie O new to your sister? It is nice that you could both be at the parade together. Makes for some nice shared memories.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 10, 2017)

How fun! So glad you had your sister to join you. No one is bundled up too heavy, what are your temps like right now in the evenings. We're down around 12*F once the sun goes down around here so we'd look like we were dressing for the North Pole if we did a night parade. I bet it's a really great parade with all the lights though.

Love the santa hats. We have antlers for our riding horses. Really just antler headbands we ziptie to their bridles. Tried to put a big red nose on Comic one year but he kept shaking it off....


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 10, 2017)

I made ear holes in a hat and it is zipped to the headstall. I stuffed it part way and sewed it so it wouldn't flop over so much. But he does not like it. I used a blanket for a pattern for the cape and it just has two ties in front. Holes for the terrets and it stays on well. DD was not in a good mood. After being air compressored, which I think he enjoyed, I shut him in the trailer to keep him clean. Hay bag and a bucket of water. By the time he got out for the parade he was fed up. The hat really annoyed him. Jackie O was a little angel. My sister got her from Wilma Bouska of Teacup Stables. She is a retired brood mare. It was a lovely warm evening, no wind Ideal for a parade. My toes got a little cold by the end, but otherwise it was perfect.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 11, 2017)

Okay here's a couple pics. First one is my dad (draft horse teamster) driving the mini pair. Candace (left hand) who belongs to my son and I, and Smokey who belongs to another draft horse teamster friend.




Second pic is the day we hitched up all the horses we had (except Phineas as he's down with a hurt foot) and made our own parade. My mom, who is driving Clementine (bay mini) in this pic, was actually riding with my son who is driving Candace (pinto mini) and I was driving Clementine. Mom just hopped in my cart to hold Clementine while I took the picture.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 11, 2017)

What great photos! I hope there were some neighbors home during the day who got to enjoy your parade! Your dad is a handsome guy.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 11, 2017)

Thanks for posting the pictures! Your dad looks happy, minis will do that to you (when they aren't being exasperating).

That chestnut horse is handsome. Reminds me of a horse we had when when we were young and I rode a lot.

How is wee Clem feeling since she started her supplements and had her roommates rearranged?


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 11, 2017)

Thanks for the kind words guys. I couldn't find the pic with all 3 men on the mini wagonette. But they all had HUGE smiles on their faces. They drove all over the neighborhood impressing people with their manly team.

The chestnut is my father's Fox Trotter. He can be a handful but boy can he move out!

Clem seems to be doing a lot better. No more aggressive episodes. I think being back with her best buddy was the right move for sure. I haven't driven her since I started her supplements so I'm interested to see if they help with her focus, but she is putting on some weight and seems to have relaxed. I'm hoping she's on the mend.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 14, 2017)

Looks like I am done driving Cappy until the end of the year. He has anaplasmosis. It is a bacterial infection from ticks. He has to have IV oxytetracycline for three more days (5 total) and a two week recovery. This is my second horse to get it over the years and I have had two with Lyme, also. Ticks stink.

If you guys can, could you send some positive vibes his way? He would appreciate it (me too!) Thanks!

He is feeling better than yesterday. Appetite and temp back to normal. The antibiotics are working quickly, but I worry.

The barn has been quite with him under the weather. Peanut and Oatie have been subdued and very mannerly. Sometimes it does not take much to change the barn dynamics. Hopefully they will all be bouncing around again soon and up to their usual antics.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 14, 2017)

Oh, dear. I have never heard of that terrible tick infection. Did you find the tick on him? I hate those disgusting things. I'm so sorry for you both. Dapper Dan had a tick on him about a month ago. I think I got it off him in time; don't they say you have 24 hours to get them off? It's so hard to find them in all the fur. Get well soon, Cappy.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 15, 2017)

He is doing pretty well, appetite and attitude good . Two more days of antibiotics to go.

We have a lot of ticks in this area, the wild turkeys help control them a little and we have lots of wild turkeys, I counted 30 or more out here.

I have also heard it takes 24 hours for them to transmit anything.

I took Peanut out for a drive in the sled. I was expecting some antics, but he was much better with the curved shafts and buckle down carriers than he was last year. He was "bouncy" walking, not quite jigging,but very animated. He enjoys having a job. He remembered his "standing while the sled gets loaded and unloaded with stuff" lessons from last year.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 15, 2017)

Poor Cappy! Luckily we don't have much of a problem with ticks here. I've found a couple on the horses over the years but that's it.

I'm glad Peanut enjoyed his work. And how clever of him to remember his "stand still" lessons


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 15, 2017)

Peanut today. It was quite cold. I can't say enough good things about Tractor Supply's fleece lined jeans!


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 15, 2017)

Tried to post a picture above but it wouldn't post. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 15, 2017)

Oops! It worked!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 15, 2017)

Wheee! Dashing through the snow!


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 17, 2017)

Took him out today, he was hotter than a two dollar pistol.

I can't quite seem to get him perfectly comfy in the sled, it is better than last year though. Hopefully with tweeking and time he will decide it is ok. I started a thread about the shaft issue.


----------



## Northwolf (Dec 18, 2017)

Oh no, poor Cappy



get well soon for him!

But I love your sled! I want to have one like this too. I only have a normal all purpose sled without shaft. This works too, but it's not specially comfortable... Now, we don't have enough snow for going sledding. I hitched Moony yesterday to the sled and drove him about 1 hour, he did very well. But I couldn't sit on the sled all the time because the roads were snow-free.

I drove with my team Teddy/Massai this weekend too, despite of coldness and on saturday, it was rainy and the roads were icy. I put them their boots with the spikes on, but it was still slippery and I have to drive carefully and slow.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 18, 2017)

Northwolf, I actually have a regular sled without the shafts, too. I like that one a lot better. Especially after today, lol.

We had a moment of excitement that was not good and totally preventable by me. I had Peanut out in the sled and had ground driven him, using him to pull the manure tubs. He has suddenly gotten the notion to back up or pop up when I ask him to stand. I finally figured out it was because I did not have the driving whip to cue him, so I got it and lo and behold, Peanut stands perfectly. Issue solved and everybody's happy.

So after I drove him a bit, I pull him up near the barn and Dan and I start to tweak the shafts to get them level while he is quiet (jokes on me) so I am standing directly behind the sled so can tell Dan when he has the shafts even and I am holding the lines and Dan is leveling the shafts and all was right with the world, UNTIL, a squirrel jumped out of a tree. I saw it coming in slow motion and stepped to go to Peanut's head just as he saw it and he bolted, ripping the ends of the lines away from me and he took off with the sled and everything. He ran like the devil's own device was attached to his back end. The more he ran, the more noise it made and the more he ran. And I was thinking I ruined my pony.

Fortunately,he was in the small paddock and Dan muckled onto him. The first thing I did was assess he was in one piece and I immediately got in the sled and moved him off. I did not want him or I to even spend an second longer than we had to thinking about what happened. He trotted off just fine. I then took him in the big field

and went on a long trot. He was good. Really seemed to settle down and was not so goosey and uneasy, it was almost like all the running with the sled clanking behind him desensitized him better than I ever could.

I am pretty mad at myself that I put him in a bad spot. The first thing I was taught about driving was to never leave their head when out of the cart. It was drilled into me, and the one time I didn't do it, I got into a mess. I should've been heading him while Dan was tinkering with him. I hope he is forgiving enough to put it behind him. He seemed to be.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 18, 2017)

Northwolf, I actually have a regular sled without the shafts, too. I like that one a lot better. Especially after today, lol.

We had a moment of excitement that was not good and totally preventable by me. I had Peanut out in the sled and had ground driven him, using him to pull the manure tubs. He has suddenly gotten the notion to back up or pop up when I ask him to stand. I finally figured out it was because I did not have the driving whip to cue him, so I got it and lo and behold, Peanut stands perfectly. Issue solved and everybody's happy.

So after I drove him a bit, I pull him up near the barn and Dan and I start to tweak the shafts to get them level while he is quiet (jokes on me) so I am standing directly behind the sled so can tell Dan when he has the shafts even and I am holding the lines and Dan is leveling the shafts and all was right with the world, UNTIL, a squirrel jumped out of a tree. I saw it coming in slow motion and stepped to go to Peanut's head just as he saw it and he bolted, ripping the ends of the lines away from me and he took off with the sled and everything. He ran like the devil's own device was attached to his back end. The more he ran, the more noise it made and the more he ran. And I was thinking I ruined my pony.

Fortunately,he was in the small paddock and Dan muckled onto him. The first thing I did was assess he was in one piece and I immediately got in the sled and moved him off. I did not want him or I to even spend an second longer than we had to thinking about what happened. He trotted off just fine. I then took him in the big field

and went on a long trot. He was good. Really seemed to settle down and was not so goosey and uneasy, it was almost like all the running with the sled clanking behind him desensitized him better than I ever could.

I am pretty mad at myself that I put him in a bad spot. The first thing I was taught about driving was to never leave their head when out of the cart. It was drilled into me, and the one time I didn't do it, I got into a mess. I should've been heading him while Dan was tinkering with him. I hope he is forgiving enough to put it behind him. He seemed to be.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Dec 18, 2017)

i am out of the loop, but good vibes come your way for cappy.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi Jeannie! Cappy says thank you! He got his last IV med yesterday. He is feeling back to his old self. The vet said he can have a little light work at the end of this week, as tolerated. He was also anemic,probably from the anaplasmosis, so he is on Red Cell. All that iron and vitamins should put some pep back in his step.

Equine Geritol! (Do they still make Geritol?)

How is your Adventure coming along???


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 18, 2017)

Cayuse, something like happened to me with Dapper Dan many years ago when we were both younger and greener. I was ponying a colt behind and I got out to do something. I had the reins in my hand, but DD took off and there just wasn't enough rein slipping through my hand to stop him. We had no neighbor at that time and no fencing, so he took off heading west, with the colt bopping along behind the cart. Almost caught him about 1/4 mile, but he took off again when I got close. He ran around some boulders and the cart got stuck between two and that finally stopped him. Miraculously, a few straps were broken on the harness and one foot board on the cart. I got him untangled and managed to fasten enough straps to hold things together and drove him home. We got home safely and he wasn't bothered about the episode at all. Had to send the harness off to be fixed and order a new board from Jerald for the cart. The colt didn't seem to have a clue what happened.

DD is rather an ornery little cuss so I have to keep a sharp eye out with him. I never get out of the cart now without a good grip on the reins. He seems to know when he can get away with something. Good thing he is so cute.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 18, 2017)

That is just what happened, I did not have enough reins, I was at the very end of them as I was standing behind him. Dan and I had just been talking about putting on the longer reins but I didn't as as we were adjusting the other parts. It was a combination of mistakes on my part. He didn't even jump that much, it was "just enough" and then I think he surprised himself and off he went.

It is reassuring to hear DD was unscathed from his episode. I hope Peanut will be OK. I drove him about 15 minutes afterward and he was fine.

I wonder what your colt thought, being taken for a joy ride like that!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 18, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> That is just what happened, I did not have enough reins, I was at the very end of them as I was standing behind him. Dan and I had just been talking about putting on the longer reins but I didn't as as we were adjusting the other parts. It was a combination of mistakes on my part. He didn't even jump that much, it was "just enough" and then I think he surprised himself and off he went.
> 
> It is reassuring to hear DD was unscathed from his episode. I hope Peanut will be OK. I drove him about 15 minutes afterward and he was fine.
> 
> I wonder what your colt thought, being taken for a joy ride like that!


Dapper Dan was pretty wound up on the way home that day (we both were pretty strung out), but I knew I had to drive him immediately for both our sakes. He was fine after that. The colt just went along for the ride; I don't think he had any idea what was going on. All was well that ended well. Sounds like your episode ended all right also; do you think Peanut and Dapper Dan may meet somewhere on the genetic tree?


----------



## Northwolf (Dec 19, 2017)

Seems accidents like that belongs to the driving




I had some situations like you both describe, with all my horses before. Massai, as an example: he destroyed my first cart when he kicked and bucked against the shafts. It was my bad; I didn't desensitize him enough before hitching and I used a harness that was not fitted well. It took a couple of years until he accepted the shafts. And now he's the best driving horse I've ever had and he's very reliable. All I did was giving him routine, that's the key for a safe driving... And not asked too much at a time - rather not driving too long and end up when he was relaxed. And 16 years ago, my old gelding Domino ran away with the empty carriage after he was frighten when a motorcycle started very loud. He was stopped by a man after he ran along a road, very luckily that he didn't clash with a car. My fault was to not sitting on the carriage and not having any reins, I lead him on the halter. Today I can hitch him to the team.

I've learned a lot and I try to do it better with my new horses now.

Yesterday in the evening, I hitched Moony to the sled again, because it was possibly the last time we had enough snow for a couple of weeks. We did a short drive in the dark and Moony was very cool. He's pulling very straight forward, he's not afraid of any noise from behind and the sled doesn't confuse him, even when the sled is wiggling around. Almost kind of boring, but I'm very happy with him! Just pay attention to not ask too much at a time...


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 19, 2017)

A big thanks to Northwolf and Marsha for sharing their stories, I am glad to know I am not alone .

I took him out this morning, I felt I had to as our snow is rapidly melting and it will be awhile before I get back out I think. I put his old "summer" breast collar on (I was wondering if the curved one irritates him) made sure I had my whip to cue him with in case of a backing up episode, and brought absolutely no expectations with me. Oh, and I changed my reins to the longer ones!

He rolled his eyes a bit at the sled at first but we just ignored it and continued hitching. I picked up the lines and he was just like his usual self. He was a bit impatient to start and had one little backing up spell but tapping his butt reminded him to stand. He was SO much better with the regular breast collar, much more relaxed and consistent. So we had a nice drive of about a half and hour. He was his old self. I was relieved! We even saw "the squirrel" that instigated the excitement yesterday and he kept his composure.

Marsha, I was also wondering if Peanut and Dapper Dan were related somehow ?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 19, 2017)

Dapper Dan is from the Vant Huttenest and Hemlock Brooks lines.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 19, 2017)

I wish I knew Peanuts breeding. I do not have his registration papers. I am sure he was at one point, but his papers were never passed along. I think he may have been used as a breeding stallion at one point in his life. I believe (heard) he was gelded late. I have a feeling he was fairly difficult to handle when he was intact, that could be why he was gelded. Or maybe he was a dud as a stud and his papers were held so as not to encourage using him as a sire. It would be fun to know his ancestry. And if he did sire any foals. I would buy one of his babies. (I THINK I would,lol. One Peanut is enough sometimes!)


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 21, 2017)

Well, after our walk today I introduced the shafts to Buckly. I didn't have anyone to help me. There was no way he was going to let those shafts come up on him! I ended up tapping them around on him, and asking him to approach through the front. We ended calmly, but I can see I will need help to move ahead. A little disappointed in his reaction, but the last two took the shafts calmly at first and then turned out to be zanies, so maybe Buckly's initial reaction is a good thing.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 21, 2017)

It can be frustrating to work alone, some things are just so much easier with two people, having that third hand might make a big difference as you can concentrate on steadying him as someone brings the cart up. Have you had him dragging anything yet? Can you make a set of shafts that he can drag? Or that someone can hold up behind him/next to him just so he gets used to feeling the shafts against his sides without you or him having to worry about the cart? I bet he will come around. It's probably just part of the learning curve.

Did you have blinkers on him? I have heard that sometimes that makes a difference when it comes to putting them to a cart. I guess some are better if the can see what is going on and some are better if they can't. I don't know how true that is, though.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 21, 2017)

He didn't want something coming up behind him. He's been a little jumpy lately; I'm going to keep them confined for a few nights in case it is some varmint prowling around.

My sister will come out and help me. My husband cannot help; it must be a "horsey" person. There is no hurry; I just thought I'd try it today.

I actually think he is better without blinders. He is very smart. I always feed Dapper Dan first. Yesterday Buckly was heading toward Dapper Dan's side and I said, "no, don't go over there". He shook his head a couple of times and went back to his own side.


----------



## Northwolf (Dec 22, 2017)

Don't worry, it will be fine in the end



Does Buckly already know the breeching? If not, it may be a good idea to really get him used to the breeching, until he doesn't take note about it. I always took my horses out to walks many times with the full harness including the breeching. On walks, you can perfectly accustom him to any things touching him. You can, as an example, take a whip or a knob with you and carefully touch him from time to time with that suprisedly while walking. Until he doesn't note anymore. I recommend do not hitch a horse to a cart when it doesn't accept touches from any objects behind.

A helping hand may be helpful, I agree. My husband (he's non-horsey too  ) helped me a lot. It never was a problem that he's not used to work with. He was mostly more calm than me because he didn't imagine what problems can occur...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 22, 2017)

Northwolf said:


> He was mostly more calm than me because he didn't imagine what problems can occur...


Ha! I can relate to that; it was rather nice when I didn't know what could happen. My husband is not an animal-guy. He likes them all right, but doesn't really have the patience to help me.

I don't really think the breeching will bother Buckly. I think it is something coming up behind him. Now that I know, we can work on that. I do take the whip while walking. And I carry a plastic bag with me to pick up trash, so sometimes I whip it out of my pocket to startle him. I flip it on him when it has trash in it.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Dec 22, 2017)

There is so much knowledge in this thread , that i can't believe it. just the little things you say are really helpful , like , my husband doesn't have the patience, means a lot to someone out there is about to give up because her husband doesn't have the patience either. that would be me. this is all so helpful ...


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 23, 2017)

jeanniecogan said:


> There is so much knowledge in this thread , that i can't believe it. just the little things you say are really helpful , like , my husband doesn't have the patience, means a lot to someone out there is about to give up because her husband doesn't have the patience either. that would be me. this is all so helpful ...


I agree. I can't tell you how many times I've gotten help/ideas from this thread without even asking for it. There is so much wisdom in everyone's experiences.

I am afraid I'm going to be in the same boat with Pistol as you are with Buckley. Everything (and I mean everything) is a new experience for him so something coming up from behind will probably not be well received at first. Hopefully we'll get the time to put the harness on him while I'm down south this time.... one thing at a time eh?


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 23, 2017)

Anybody ever drive with a quarter sheet under their harness? If so, do you have any tips, or know where I can get one? I need one and can't find one anywhere. Horse sized ones, yes, but not mini.

We had snow last night and it was drizzling lightly this morning, I turned Peanut out with his rain blanket on for a few minutes and then decided to drive him. I brought him in and he was dry under his blanket and seemed warm. I harnessed him up, and he started to shiver when I buckled the crupper (I even warmed it first so he would not have a cold heiny). I thought he would warm up once he started moving but by the time I hitched him he was shaking hard all over. I flipped out as that is how Cappy's anaplasmosis started, with the shakes. So I brought him in, bundled him up and as soon as his blanket went back on he was fine. I took his temp twice and he is normal. So I think he just needs a cover while he is working. He does not grow a lot of winter coat, it is very fine and not thick. I think the biothane harness retains the cold, too. I should store it inside. Poor Peanut.

Any suggestions on how to keep him warm while I drive? Thanks!


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 23, 2017)

I was looking at Chrysalis Acres today. If they don't have one she can make you one I think. Seems like she does a lot of custom stuff.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 24, 2017)

I will check out her website. Thanks! I found a peice of fleece I had and sewed on some ties. I used!it today and he was nice and warm with it. I looped it over the water hook and then tied it to the backband and it stayed OK. The breeching held it down well enough to use. I thought he might be goosey with it at first, but I guess he decided to choose warmth over foolishness. If have to make a nicer one, I think I can. I would put ties on the bottom, too. Probably connecting to the tugs.

I also made a!fleece cover for the crupper, I KNOW that was appreciated. No more hunched up heiney ?.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 25, 2017)

Cappy and I went for a easy drive in the sled. We had a snow storm last night and it a was beautiful Christmas morning. It was his first outing since the vet cleared him to work so we went slow and took a couple of breaks.

I hope everyone had a nice holiday.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 29, 2017)

I love the crupper cover idea! That would be COLD without it for sure. I'm glad you were able to use your sled too.

I drove Candace an hour yesterday while I was waiting for the menfolk to haul off the poop pile so we could go riding. She is soooooo fat. I've never had a mini that got fat on air like this one. I swear, you feed her one treat and she gains a pound. She did not want to go. She was walking so slow I wanted to get out and push. No amount of encouragement would change her mind. So, I reached out and gave her a slap on the rump with my hand. That got her into an easy trot that I made her stay in until I asked for a walk. I made sure to wait until she was warmed up so I wasn't asking her to trot when she was cold but geeze, talk about a pain in the butt. However, she's still my steadfast steady wonder pony.... just slow.

We also went for a nice afternoon horse ride in the desert. I imagine we were quite a site. We had a string of 6 horses none of them the same breed or color. We had:

Sorrel Fox Trotter

Black Quarter horse

Grey Percheron

Blond Belgian

Dun Fjord

Bay Thoroughbred

It was a great ride. My son rode Ferb the Fjord for the first time on the trail and he was Ferb the Fabulous Fjord! I couldn't ask for a better mount for my 7yo son.

Off to drive Clementine now!


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 29, 2017)

Went to drive Clem and she tried to kick and bite when I touched in front of her hip on both sides. Had the vet come look at her and he think's it a stress injury to the muscles. Maybe from her rear legs slipping out from under her while pulling our heavier cart. I asked if that would take this long (a month so far) to heal and he said muscles take a while. So we're going to bute her for a few days to see if it helps and go from there. He doesn't think ulcers since she's eating, drinking, and pooping normal still. If she's not improved when I come down again in two weeks I'll take her back to the vet for further examination.

So, since we couldn't drive Clementine we drove Candace. My son gave his young cousins a 30 minute ride in the arena. Then I took her for a 50 min drive through the neighborhood, then my son took a friend who showed up for a 15 min ride and then my mom drove her for another 15 min. She got a pretty good workout today. I've noticed that she is not very willing to trot on the asphalt (unless it's her idea) but in the deep sand arena, where it is much harder and heavier to pull the cart, she loves to trot. I'm thinking maybe she's one of those that needs driving boots to help lessen the impact on hard surfaces. Anyone else have a mini like that?


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 30, 2017)

I hope Clem comes around for you, it is so frustrating when you can't pinpoint exactly what's bothering them.

Both my minis are happier to go on softer ground. It sounds like she might benefit from boots. She is not getting foot sore from getting too fat is she? No heat in her hooves?

The desert ride sounds nice, who rode the thoroughbred?

Here is a picture of the shafts, they look uneven to me, does anyone else see it?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 30, 2017)

How are the bearings? My husband wonders, after looking at the picture, if one wheel is "braking" due to bad bearing.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 30, 2017)

No wheels, it is the otter sled.

Do the shafts look like one is bowed to you Marsha?

They are the darndest things to adjust and make even. They look even when there is no horse in them. But when one is hitched, they look lopsided from the back. Maybe the shafts are OK and its the horse that's

crooked ???

ETA: I just had a!thought. I wonder if my HARNESS is crooked? I will have to measure the straps that hold the!shaft carriers. In the picture one looks longer maybe. If it is, that would mess things up for certain.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 30, 2017)

That shaft looks bowed to me. Even if that shaft loop was laying against the horse the shaft seems like it would still be bowed. It seems the shaft is pulling the harness out though, not the other way around....

On our ride the thoroughbred was mine. He's a big 16.2hh bay that didn't want to race for my grandpa. Now he's my big ol' baby with princess feet and special orthotic boots.

Candace has gotten fat so she's on a diet. No heat in her hooves but it can't be helping her legs and feet any. I think I am going to order her boots. I wanted the Cavallo CLBs but they are out of stock in the #3 everywhere I look. I can find the easy boot minis.... I may go ahead and get those.

So since we made it to our 300 driving hours I spend my time today working with Pistol. He accepted the harness with very little fuss. No problem putting the collar over his head or cinching up the saddle. He didn't love the crupper but it took him all of 2 minutes to settle in. After 15 min of walking around in harness (he was relaxed after 2 or 3 min) we added "shafts". Also known as a poop fork handle and a small broom. The poop fork rattled and he wasn't crazy about it at first. But after lunging on his lead in both directions for a bit he settled into that as well. He is still a bit jumpy and spooky when things come up suddenly so we are working on that as well. He will not be hitched to anything until I feel he is solid and confident with people and things coming at him. He's a quick learner but I would hate to have an accident and ruin his confidence and mine. 

My hubby also ground drove his new big Belgian cross riding gelding that we bought in October. He did well ground driving but needs some time pulling a drag before we put him to a cart.

Here's Pistol in Clem's harness. Not a perfect fit but okay for practice.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 31, 2017)

Marsha Cassada said:


> How are the bearings? My husband wonders, after looking at the picture, if one wheel is "braking" due to bad bearing.


I thought it was a sled, but that nice dashboard made me think you were driving a cart in snow. It was a strange thought to me that bad bearings could drag one side of a vehicle, but he is a mechanical genius so I threw out that suggestion.

Have you measured both shafts to see if they are the same length? I bought a nice driving bridle once that I could never get to fit. Finally thought of measuring the side pieces and one was 1/2" longer. Threw the whole fit off. I sent it back and they fixed it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 31, 2017)

Pistol is doing a good job so far. I like the idea of using tools. When I was ground driving Buckly last time, the whole time I was out I was planning to practice with shafts when I got home. Drive up into the yard by the barn, unhook, feed, go in the house--not once did I think about practicing with the shafts. I think I am losing my mind.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 31, 2017)

I kinda felt bad for Pistol. He looked pretty redneck pulling around a broom and a broken rake.... I think I'll make a dummy shaft set out of PVC with snaps on it to hook to the collar rings so I don't have to use bale twine. I'm also thinking of making them "U" shaped so I can add a little weight to them and so he gets the feel for them not moving out to the sides when he swings around.

How did you introduce Buckley to the bit?


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 31, 2017)

Pistol looks accepting of his new activity ☺ We do redneck here too sometimes, duct tape and baling twine are our friends!

PVC shafts work really well!


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 31, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> Pistol looks accepting of his new activity ☺ We do redneck here too sometimes, duct tape and baling twine are our friends!
> 
> PVC shafts work really well!


We put the kids in swings hooked to the hot walker while we work the horses




Glad to know we aren't the only ones who do things a little country sometimes. If you don't have what you need, make it outta what you do have!


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year to Everyone!

It was ZERO out this morning. Now it is 10. No drives for me. My three guys are double blanketed, which I hate to do but they definitely needed it. It's just awful with the wind.

My husband is out on a house fire call. I worry. It is too cold to be fighting fires, but someone's got to do it. I feel for the home owners :-(


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 1, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> Happy New Year to Everyone!
> 
> It was ZERO out this morning. Now it is 10. No drives for me. My three guys are double blanketed, which I hate to do but they definitely needed it. It's just awful with the wind.
> 
> My husband is out on a house fire call. I worry. It is too cold to be fighting fires, but someone's got to do it. I feel for the home owners :-(


Ugh, I know how that feels. Chimney fire??

Yup, no driving for me if it was that cold. I had planned to drive today but our hour and a half trail ride turned into an all day adventure. I'm coming back down in two weeks though so hoping to get Clem sorted out and get back to driving her.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 1, 2018)

We haven't been above freezing for 4 days. Even had a wind chill of -31. By the time the day warms up enough to play with horses, it is too close to dark to do much. Hopefully later in the week it will warm up some. There was a beautiful ring around the moon last night. It's called a halo or moonbow. Ice crystals in the atmosphere.

I didn't know how Buckly would tolerate the cold, but he seems to do fine.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jan 2, 2018)

i seem to have missed where buckley came from. it seems that we have 3 new horses. tell me what page or a least month so i can catch up


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 2, 2018)

jeanniecogan said:


> i seem to have missed where buckley came from. it seems that we have 3 new horses. tell me what page or a least month so i can catch up


I got Buckly in October. He is 9 years old, and was a stallion. I am hoping he will be a new driving horse. We are just getting started, as he doesn't really know anything. Some ground driving so far and I have hope.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 2, 2018)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I got Buckly in October. He is 9 years old, and was a stallion. I am hoping he will be a new driving horse. We are just getting started, as he doesn't really know anything. Some ground driving so far and I have hope.


I didn't realize that Buckly and Pistol were so similar. Pistol is 8 and was also a stallion. He hadn't been handled but he's gotten over that. Have you already introduced Buckl to the bit? I'm pretty sure I'm going to need to pick your brain as to what you are doing with him because I've never started one driving before. We've gotten as far as introducing all parts of the harness and one session with "shafts". After that I'm at a bit of a loss....


----------



## Northwolf (Jan 3, 2018)

MajorClementine, how is Clementine doing? I think Pistol looks great with the harness. I'm sure he will doing a good job





Yesterday I drove with Moony single, but he was a little bit nervous. He's kinda spooky since new years eve. Maybe the fireworks... Luckily he doesn't struggle against the harness or the shafts yet. But I'm working with him now very carefully until he's back to normal. No driving today, there is a winter storm with almost hurricane force sweeping over us. We heard the trees crashing in the forest this afternoon. So it's too dangerous out there...

New years greetings from Massai and Moony: https://youtu.be/Pgus1JVH7qE


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 3, 2018)

MajorClementine said:


> I didn't realize that Buckly and Pistol were so similar. Pistol is 8 and was also a stallion. He hadn't been handled but he's gotten over that. Have you already introduced Buckl to the bit? I'm pretty sure I'm going to need to pick your brain as to what you are doing with him because I've never started one driving before. We've gotten as far as introducing all parts of the harness and one session with "shafts". After that I'm at a bit of a loss....


Buckly took to the bit with no trouble at all. He never even chewed it. First horse I've ever started that took it so easily. Maybe Pistol will also. I do the bit before any other harness parts. Maybe that's not the right way. I let them wear it around for a while, and take them for walks with it under the halter.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 6, 2018)

Maybe next week I can drive. It is supposed to warm up to the mid 30's. It has been so cold here the weatherman said to keep the horses!in (along with other animals) if you have them. I have never heard that before about horses around here. I had them out about 15/minutes!to clean!stalls. They are quite feisty. Lots of running and prancing went on. Bouncy Ponies.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jan 7, 2018)

We are in the deep freeze here, also. I board my boys, so I haven’t even seen them in a week! Today we’re supposed to get almost to 30*, but it’s my daughter’s birthday and I have to work, so probably only cookies and grooming today. The rest of the week looks much warmer, so I will try to make up for lost time!


----------



## Northwolf (Jan 8, 2018)

We had up to 60 last week, and a storm that causes damage. Mud, mud, and more mud on the roads... There are a lot of fallen trees in our forest, so we had to go alternative routes. Not all are passable for carts, so I had to give way to a road with more traffic. Yesterday, I drove the tandem Massai and Teddy on a road that we've never drove before. On a crossroad, Massai (the front horse) wanted to go not that way I've planned to drive; he wanted to go the left direction as I asked for the right. We discussed a while, until I unhitched him and drove Teddy alone for passing the traveled road, then we reached a road with less traffic. I hitched Massai again in the front and drove along. He asked a few times again to go another direction as I wanted, but he took my orders and he stays controllable. It was ok and he did a good job in the end.

I'm not sure what was the problem at the crossroad, I'd NEVER ever had that sort of problems with Massai. Hope this was the first and the last time. I decided to practise more with the tandem in the next time. It should be more reliable, but it's also my fault because I didn't practise enough the tandem on unknown roads.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 8, 2018)

I bet Massai just got himself a little confused if he is still a little bit unsure in his role as lead horse.

He probably will be fine the next time out. It would help if we could read their minds!

Today I ground drove Cappy and he was pretty bad. He did a lot of chewing and head tossing. He seemed really irritated around his ears, so I investigated and found the bridle to be pulled forward into his ears. I put his other bridle on and he was a little better. I then tried Peanut's bridle on him (with Cappys bit) and he breathed a sigh of relief. I think he grew a little bit and his head has broadened. That plus the winter fur has made thing snugger. So I guess I need to go bridle shopping :-(


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 8, 2018)

Seems like I have to check the adjustments every time with all this fur.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 9, 2018)

Peggy P said:


> We are in the deep freeze here, also. I board my boys, so I haven’t even seen them in a week! Today we’re supposed to get almost to 30*, but it’s my daughter’s birthday and I have to work, so probably only cookies and grooming today. The rest of the week looks much warmer, so I will try to make up for lost time!


I just realized on your signature that you have an OTTB as well. I've got a 2000 model. Bold n' Easy whom we call Comic due to his April 1st birthday and his goofy antics of dunking EVERYTHING in his water and stealing hats and gloves from heads and pockets.

I'm headed south this weekend so hoping to drive.

My goals for the year are to get Candace and Major as a team and Clementine with Pistol. We'll see....lofty goals!


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 9, 2018)

I know I won't be trying a team any time soon with my two, it would be mayhem ? . Anyone who drives a team has my admiration.

I did some ground driving with Cappy, used Peanut's bridle again and he was a good doobie. I have no idea what size to get him, À or B. The A fits with everything adjusted on the last (loosest) hole. The blinders could be a touch wider, but he seems happy, and actually drives better with them close. I am afraid if I go to a B it will be huge. I have "bridle fatigue" or something ever since the custom one I ordered year ago fit so badly. I will just have to measure, call and order!


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jan 9, 2018)

MajorClementine said:


> I just realized on your signature that you have an OTTB as well. I've got a 2000 model. Bold n' Easy whom we call Comic due to his April 1st birthday and his goofy antics of dunking EVERYTHING in his water and stealing hats and gloves from heads and pockets.
> 
> !


TheOTTBs can be quite the characters, can’t they? Festin is really my daughter’s horse, although my name is also on his adoption papers. He’s really a great horse, just a little too high maintenance for me. I like push button, go down the trail like I’m window shopping horses, and Festin needs to have someone in the pilots seat all the time. No one believes he’s 21 yrs old, he acts like a 4 yr old. Forever young, I guess.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 9, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> I know I won't be trying a team any time soon with my two, it would be mayhem . Anyone who drives a team has my admiration.
> 
> I did some ground driving with Cappy, used Peanut's bridle again and he was a good doobie. I have no idea what size to get him, À or B. The A fits with everything adjusted on the last (loosest) hole. The blinders could be a touch wider, but he seems happy, and actually drives better with them close. I am afraid if I go to a B it will be huge. I have "bridle fatigue" or something ever since the custom one I ordered year ago fit so badly. I will just have to measure, call and order!


I think my easier team will be Candace and Major since Candace is so steady and isn't bothered by anything. Major and she already get along well and she can drive right or left and is a great helpmate. Clementine and Pistol will be more of a challenge as Clementine has quite a bit more "spunk" than Candace and Pistol is still spooky about things. He'll be getting lots and lots of desensitizing and ground driving before he's ever on a cart and the two of them will get lots of groundwork as a team before they are ever hitched to anything with a human in it. I think Pistol has the mind for it he'll just be a little more work.



Peggy P said:


> TheOTTBs can be quite the characters, can’t they? Festin is really my daughter’s horse, although my name is also on his adoption papers. He’s really a great horse, just a little too high maintenance for me. I like push button, go down the trail like I’m window shopping horses, and Festin needs to have someone in the pilots seat all the time. No one believes he’s 21 yrs old, he acts like a 4 yr old. Forever young, I guess.


I'm getting to the point I'd like a quiet horse as well. Comic was given to me by my grandfather when he pulled his last horses off the track. Comic was 6 at the time. He was the first horse that I called my own. My parents and I had two of my grandfathers OTTBs already that we shared between the three of us. The mare my mom still rides (also 21) is a handful all of the time. I can't say much against Comic's character since he's always taken good care of me. The spring he turned 11 it's like his brain finally kicked in and he mellowed out a lot. However, he is still very co-dependent and if he's riding out with another horse don't even think about trying to split them up. Talk about throwing a fit!

Glad Festin found a good home with you and your daughter. They are a horse class all their own for sure.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 10, 2018)

MajorClem are you starting to work with Major again? That would be cool if he would team up with Candace.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 10, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> MajorClem are you starting to work with Major again? That would be cool if he would team up with Candace.


Now that I have the arena to work him in I'm going to try with him again. He's very accepting of the harness and cart. He's just a little more reactive than I'd like him to be. I'm hoping that pairing him with Candace will help him with that since she is so steady. He's a very willing horse but just not confident on his own. He hollers at the other minis if I take them out driving where they don't care if they go out alone or if he leaves them. I think being part of a team may be the ticket for him. I'm going to ground drive him some more on his own then try some groundwork with him and Candace together. She's patient and steady so I've got my fingers crossed.

My plan for this weekend is to get Clementine and Candace both out for individual work. A drive for Candace and a drive or ground driving for Clementine depending on how she is feeling. I'm also wanting to work on some desensitizing and introducing a bit with Pistol and ground driving with Major.

If things are going really well I'd like to take a turn driving the Fjords (dad usually works them while I work the minis) and take Comic out on a trail ride now that I've got his foot pain under control.

I think my weekend plans may be overly ambitious....


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 11, 2018)

I hope the days are longer out there than they are here! Sounds like you will need every minute of daylight to get all the training done. We are dark at 4:30 ish.

I ground drove Wee-nut today, he was so happy to have something to do. They are all getting!the winter doldrums. Today I did not get snapped at when girthing him. He didn't even offer to. I don't think it even crossed his mind to try, and that was a satisfying

moment. I put him on a antacid/hindgut supplement about six or so weeks ago and it is helping him a lot. He is less gassy (he said I wasn't supposed to talk about that  and seems generally happier when being brushed and worked with.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 12, 2018)

So glad the supplement is helping. I've got Clem back on her supplements and she seems less witchy today.

I ground drove Clementine today. She was giving me a bit of attitude and I wasn't sure if that was because her witchy attitude lately has gotten her out of work or because she hurts. She's not nearly as sensitive in the gut as she was... I would say she's at 90%. So I figured that her cruddy attitude wasn't going to get her out of light duty work. She tossed her head and gave me fits for the first 7-10 minutes then settled in (as much as she ever does) and quieted down a lot. We worked cones and around the arena for another 10-12 minutes then I called it quits. We ended on a good note and she didn't try her spin maneuver on me so I count it as a win.

After Clementine I hitched Candace. Dad drove the Fjords, our friend drove Smokey, and I drove Candace. I noticed, when harnessing, how "stumpy" Smokey's legs looked. Then when driving next to him I thought "wow his face is long and his nose is kind of big". Then it hit me. I believe that Smokey has the dwarf gene. It doesn't make him any less of a horse that's for sure. He's right up there with Candace the wonder mini at half her age. He's also a gelding so no worries of him passing the gene on. It was just an observation.

It was really fun to drive with another mini. I've only ever driven together with the big guys. It was so great to have someone else on my level and going my pace that I could chat with.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 13, 2018)

Clementine was 100% better for me from the beginning. Her attitude was better. She didn't show any signs of tenderness, pain, or irritation when I brushed or pushed all around her sides and belly. She was so much more calm as well. I think having a short and constructive lesson yesterday followed by another today was a good idea. She did try me a few times, bolting forward a few steps for no reason other than to see if I was awake but that's very typical of her. She settled into a walk with her head low and was much more quiet with her mouth and head.

We introduced Pistol to the bit today. He did play with it quite a bit but didn't fight or chomp it. We led him around with his halter on under the bridle. We did hook the reins to the bit after a while and I put gentle pressure on the bit to turn while my dad led him with his halter still. By the end of it he was walking behind my dad with a slack lead and bending his head with my gentle pulls. We ended on that note. He's got a good mind and is taking everything really well. For now we'll just keep working all the little steps over and over before we go forward anymore. I want to make sure he's solid with the handful of things we've thrown his way before we add more to the list.

My son drove Candace in the arena then up and down the road while we walked Pistol next to, in front of, and behind the wagonette to get him used to seeing and hearing it. It was a family affair today for sure.

Tomorrow I'm going to hitch Clementine for a light drive. She gets bored easily and prefers driving to ground driving and is usually better behaved. So after her good willing attitude ground driving today we'll go out for a bit.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 14, 2018)

I am betting Major will work for you in a team. Some just cant seem to work alone. The Rowdy I had was like that. He went like a lamb as long as his pasture mate went too. But he just could not handle being alone.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jan 14, 2018)

Hey y'all!! *Wave, wave*

Headed out now to do my bit of groundwork with Spanky while it's mild and sunny.

We are just getting started on a structured training schedule for us all. I'm looking forward to sharing our progress. Here are a couple of pics from the start of the snow last week:


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 14, 2018)

Love Spanky's blaze! It is almost like my welsh pony's blaze, curving above his eyes like that.

Oh,I got your address! I will mail it out Tuesday or Weds. Post office is closed on Monday.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 14, 2018)

I need some advise or commiseration. I ground drove Cappy today. We started off in the "spotted" betathane harness that has been problematic. I wanted my husband to see the trouble I was having with it and the difference in the horses attitude when wearing it as opposed to the leather harness. He bought me the harness as a gift and I didn't want to tell him I wasn't going to use it without him seeing why.

We started of with both spotted bridle and harness, the complete set. Sure enough, Cappy was obnoxious, shaking his head, mouthing the bit, whirling, generally all worked up. Thrashing his head so bad he undoes the over check.

So I changed the bridle. Some improvement noted. Changed the rest of the harness and he reverts back to his normal old self. My husband agreed, something about the spotted harness is setting him off.

Peanut acts the same exact way in this darn spotted harness.

Its official. They hate the harness and I hate the harness.

I have gone over every inch of it and can't really see an fit issue except for the entire thing is extremely stiff and does not mould to them like leather would.

There is nothing sharp.

So, I guess my question is, has anyone had a harness that fit, but the horses

said different? If it was just one of them, I would say it was an attitude issue, but when both are saying "NO" and seem unhappy in the same way, I tend to think they are trying to tell me something.

I cleaned and boxed up the harness and it is going away! Hooray!

Thanks for listening. I promise I will speak no more of said harness!


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 14, 2018)

Dad had one draft horse that was like that. He hated the synthetic harnesses and, near as we could tell, the fit was the same. I think some horses are more sensitive to the fit and feel of the harness than others. Some will wear anything, some like what they know. Maybe that harness had something that you couldn't see but was rubbing or pinching somewhere when put on. Something that looks fine when you inspect the harness but goes wrong in a way that you can't see when it's all buckled on. Props to you for listening to your horses. Sorry it didn't work out. Spotted harnesses are so much fun!


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 14, 2018)

Thanks for telling me about your dad's experience. Glad to know its not just me. I have gone over ever part of the whole harness on and off the horse and can't find anything peculiar. I think you are right, some just don't like the synthetic. I!will say this particular harness is very stiff and that probably doesn't help.

I did find another spotted harness. It is made by Tough 1. It's not expensive and the reviews for Tough 1 harnesses are all over the place, but I thought I might try it. Has anyone ever had one made by them?

I just mostly need something for the sled. I could get another Big Dee harness, they both LOVE that harness, but Cappy has outgrown the bridle that comes with it. I was going to get a separate bridle anyway, so maybe that's an option. It is an easy harness to use, buckles and such work nicely.

Tomorrow I will take him out and start from scratch with the comfy harness. I felt badly today for letting him get all bothered and worked up. But at least we figured it out and ended positive.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 15, 2018)

Starting from scratch worked. He was much happier today and over the events of yesterday. I even tried a new way of!doing things and met with success. I ran the lines through the shaft carriers and when I did the smaller circles, kept the outside line around his bum. I only did this on a whim, to see what would happen, I usually keep the line through the turrets and across his back. Anyway, he was quite happy with this arrangement. I only kept it set up that way for a few minutes at the end so he could adjust to it slowly, but he offered up a couple of nice bending circles. He is not the most flexible fella, so I was impressed with his effort.

I really think he knows the ropes and he is the one teaching me.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 18, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> Starting from scratch worked. He was much happier today and over the events of yesterday. I even tried a new way of!doing things and met with success. I ran the lines through the shaft carriers and when I did the smaller circles, kept the outside line around his bum. I only did this on a whim, to see what would happen, I usually keep the line through the turrets and across his back. Anyway, he was quite happy with this arrangement. I only kept it set up that way for a few minutes at the end so he could adjust to it slowly, but he offered up a couple of nice bending circles. He is not the most flexible fella, so I was impressed with his effort.
> 
> I really think he knows the ropes and he is the one teaching me.


I do this with the lines as well. Clementine has a nasty habit of throwing her head up then spinning to wrap the reins so I have no control. Someone here suggested running the reins through the shaft loops and it's worked wonders for us.

For a harness, Countryside Manufacturing in Iowa (who makes the ComfyFit harness for Chimacum) sells really great synthetic spotted harnesses. I've run his harnesses on everything from Draft to mini and never had a problem. If you do he'll make it right.

Glad you had a good ground session with him. It feels good when you've had such a rough one the time before.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 18, 2018)

I will look into that harness. I have someone interested in the old one, but I dunno if I want to sell it to them in case they have the same problem! I warned them about it and they were unphased by it, so maybe their mini is used to synthetic.

I had Peanut out today in the old harness, what a difference! My happy fella was back.

I used the old plastic sled, tied up the traces with baling twine (!) and off we went.

I used the fleece cover I made and he stayed pretty warm. I think I should upgrade to a real quarter sheet, but it adds a decorative touch to the tie dyed plastic sled and the baling twine. And my orange trapper hat.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 18, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> I will look into that harness. I have someone interested in the old one, but I dunno if I want to sell it to them in case they have the same problem! I warned them about it and they were unphased by it, so maybe their mini is used to synthetic.
> 
> I had Peanut out today in the old harness, what a difference! My happy fella was back.
> 
> ...


May need to see a picture of this colorful setup!

If you told them about your problem with it and they still want it I would go ahead and sell it to them. Full disclosure is all anyone can ask. I'm sure if it causes them a problem they will think "well, she warned us" and won't be upset.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 18, 2018)

My trapper hat is red plaid. Aren't they the BEST warm hats? We have been down to 4 degrees for several days. Hanging onto a cough, so I don't want to get out in the cold yet. Warming up tomorrow, however, so I'm hoping to get the boys out. Dapper Dan is raring to go.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 19, 2018)

They ARE warm, mine has been a blessing. I bought it a year ago at Tractor Supply. Hubby and I were horsing around and I tried it on for kicks and he jokingly said "you wear it, you buy it" so I ended up with it. I never thought I would wear it and then THIS winter happened!

Sorry you have a cough, I had it last week and Hubby was pretty sick with it for a week and a half over New Years. Seems like everyone has it.

Glad DD is feeling hot to trot.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 20, 2018)

I loaded up Buckly and took him to town today to get some exposure. I think we walked about 5 miles. We went around the park and over the metal bridge that spans the lake. My sister led her little Jackie O; she is totally unflappable, so Buckly did things he might not have done otherwise. Quite a few children came up to pet, so he got some good exposure there. When we got back to the trailer, she brought the sulky shafts up behind him, did some bumping, and he did well. So good day for ground driving him.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jan 20, 2018)

i have not beenable to do more than give my ponies basic care. water froze for an ntire week water had to bucket water from the house. temp 0 =14 same time. sc here i come. i will make up driving time when i get there. too old for this weather


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jan 20, 2018)

glad buckly is coming along so well.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 20, 2018)

It is hard when the temp gets that low, we went through that a couple of weeks ago and had to lug water from the kitchen for about 14 days. And all the dressing and undressing of umpteen winter layers can wear a person down.

How would you like to move to Maine, Jeannie? There is a house for sale that we are so tempted to look at. Four acres and a nine stall barn. But you'd have to put up with beastly winters. Love to have you as a neighbor though  Its about 30 miles from me. It has apple trees and a ring. If you buy the house, then I won't have to ☺

Marsha, That is quite a walk you and Buckly went on! Sounds like he is making real progress with the shafts. One of these times I bet it just clicks for him and it will be easy peasy for him after that.

I drove Peanut today. Probably the last time until we get more snow for the sled.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 21, 2018)

We have had a terrific cold spell also. Luckily have heated water for horses and chickens. Now we are back to more normal weather for OK. It was brutal.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 21, 2018)

I'm always embarrassed about my horses this time of year. They are so yakish and unkempt looking. I don't like to do the bridle path too short, as I think they need that fur for warmth so they have mohawks. And then they have no ears to speak of. And they seem to have no hooves, just short hairy legs. Dapper Dan really is a very nice looking horse! I've never seen Buckly without winter fur. It is always amusing when we are out and about that people want to know how old they are. They think they are baby horses, and are incredulous when we say they are 9 or 16 or 20! We did get someone stopping us to ask if we would do a birthday party. Have to think about that... We even met a child who was terrified of horses; he had been to a play and two boys were in a horse costume.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 23, 2018)

Marsha, our neighbors daughter is afraid of our minis. She watches them from her bedroom window, and her dad says she talks about them all the time, but she will only come as close as the end of our driveway. That makes me sad .

Cappy had his teeth floated last week. I was talking with the vet about his "busy" mouth and whether or not it was him evading because of discomfort or habit. She checked him over and said his molars were super close to his cheek so she did a "bit seat" so he would have a little more room in there. I have never had this done before, and have heard controversy about it, but she only took a tiny bit off and I did actually notice a difference when I had him out this weekend. I suppose it is too soon to tell as I need a few more outings with him, but I am hopeful this did the trick.

We are having an ice storm so no driving for the next week or so. I hope it melts fast.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 26, 2018)

@Cayuse: How is the bit seat working for you? I've heard of it but never had it done for any of my horses.

My minis are all in full Yak coat right now. Clementine grows a full beard. It's the most amazing thing I've ever seen. The hair under her jaw is 4-5" long. Yup, I measured




I could braid her beard and put beads in it for crying out loud!

I think it's time to take Clementine back to the vet and have an ultrasound done to check for tumors/cysts. She's still uncomfortable when you are around her flank in front of her hips. She's also got a terrible attitude. She was always my rock steady with ground manners. Now when you take her out to walk her she's trying to run past you, spin around, and bolt. She's always been spunky but this is not spunk. This is just terrible attitude and behavior. Something is not right. I really hope we can figure this out and get it fixed. I thought we were doing better because she will settle in after 5-10 minutes but she's being handled a lot more now and she's still nasty at first. I could normally leave her alone for 3-4 months over the winter, hitch her in the spring, and she would be fine. Now I'm nervous to even hitch her. I'll update with what I find out.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 26, 2018)

Sure hope you find out something about Clementine. That is worrisome.

Buckly is a little reactive on the rt rear. Not as bad as when I got him, but still noticeable. I will get on the schedule for the chiropractor and see if that is the issue.

My equine dentist does a bit seat on my horses, if needed.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 26, 2018)

MC, I have only had Cappy out twice since his dental but I do think the bit seat has helped. It will take a few more drives for be to be certain. I can't even get the ponies out to the paddocks because we have so much ice right now, so I think it will be a week or so before I can drive again. They are turned out on a 8x20 cement walkway that runs behind the barn that I was able to clear off and rig up a temp fence around. They can't move much but at least they get a change of scene. We are supposed to get melting weather over the weekend. I hope.

Clem does sound like she might have some kind of repro thing going on almost. She's not getting "fat" is she???

I'm still thinking of her and Pistol....

I had a pony that would retain a follicle sometimes, once she bled into her ovary and was pretty sick with what looked like colic. After this happened several times we had to put her on Regumate. It stopped her cycles and she was comfortable after that. She was awfully grouchy before the regumate.

Marsha, I saw that Buckly is almost ready for the shafts to be attached, it sounds like he is learning at a good rate! ☺.

Do your guys have a bit seat done on them currently?


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 26, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> Clem does sound like she might have some kind of repro thing going on almost. She's not getting "fat" is she???
> 
> I'm still thinking of her and Pistol....
> 
> I had a pony that would retain a follicle sometimes, once she bled into her ovary and was pretty sick with what looked like colic. After this happened several times we had to put her on Regumate. It stopped her cycles and she was comfortable after that. She was awfully grouchy before the regumate.


This does concern me. Another reason we are taking her to the vet. If she is pregnant my dad is in big trouble for putting them together after he was told not to. I love having the horses down south but it is hard when I'm not the one overseeing their daily care. If she foals he's already been informed that he is going to be the proud owner of a brand new mini horse. Which he will have for the duration of it's life since the last thing the world needs is another "accidental" mini horse. Luckily, dad and I have a great relationship so, while he know's I'm serious, he still loves me.

I agree with you that even if not pregnant is sounds like a reproductive problem. Mom and dad will be trailering her to the vet then calling me to let me talk to the vet to express my concerns and give consent for ultrasounds or scope or whatever he thinks needs done. That way there is no middle man. Less confusing for everyone involved.

In good news. Dad has been working with Pistol. I talked to Mom today and she said he's "Sooooo nice". He's ground driving now twice a week. Dad is going to build the PVC shafts soon now that he's pretty solid on his cues. Maybe I will have a teammate for Clementine after all....if I can get her straightened out.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 26, 2018)

Uh oh! Dads in trouble.

Seriously though, your dad sounds like such a nice man. I wish he and my husband could hang out and talk horses together. My husband would like another man to share the horse interest with, I think.

I hope all goes well at Clem's visit. When is her appointment?


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 29, 2018)

I can't get the vet to answer the phone or call me back! I'm calling again one minute after they open tomorrow. I know they are really busy and it's a small family run clinic but geeze. Anyway... I love the vet and his son who comes down to help him a couple times a month. The son is one of the top equine vets in the state and works at the largest equine surgical center in Utah. So I get pro vet care at country vet prices. I'm willing to put up with a little frustration for that.

Thank you for the kind words about my Dad. He is a good guy. And he LOVES to talk.

Totally not driving related.... I put a deposit down on a standard poodle puppy today. I've been wanting one ever since I started grooming 15 years ago and it's finally time. She's technically a "Parti" poodle. She's chocolate brown with a white patch on her chest and white toes on every foot. Like hot cocoa with marshmallows! I'm so in love with her. I've named her Coquette. The french term for a flirty woman. Coco for short. Oh, AND she was whelped on my birthday! It's meant to be



She comes home March 16.... it seems like so long. She's going to be my cart dog. So I guess it's a little driving related.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jan 30, 2018)

again, we have more in common. standard poodle is my favorite.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 31, 2018)

I've only met one standard poodle and he was amazing.

I planned to drive yesterday and had DD all brushed and ready, but the wind was so terrible I gave up. I was planning to drive him tonight during the full moon, but the wind is predicted to blow all night. And there were lots of coyotes howling around (full moon?) so I think I will give it a pass.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 31, 2018)

The moon was beautiful here last night, but is was so cold!

I hope to start ground driving again in a few days. My ice is about gone and everyone can get out again but those days just standing made a huge difference in their fitness (or whatever little bit of fitness they had). Everyone was stiff. I have hand walked Peanut a couple of days and lunged him this morning for a short period of time. He has weak stifles so I need to get him strengthened again. He was a handful on his walk yesterday morning, reverted back to his bad self, lol. I walked him again in the evening when hubby was home and he was much better. I tripped over a wild raspberry vine and fell FLAT on my face. I thought he'd spook and high tail it outta there, so said to hubby who was going to grab him "don't touch him, I'm OK, I got him" and gathered my wits (and dignity) and pulled myself up. Peanut just stood there, rock solid, no foolishness. I was amazed at that after his morning "airs above the ground" episode. Wise little stinker, he is.

It's a funny thing, when I was a kid I was taught to NEVER LET GO of the reins, EVER!!! And 50 years later, flat on my face, I was NOT GIVING UP that lead line. Even to my husband.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 1, 2018)

Well, my neighbor came over to walk the horses with me. Dapper Dan was hanging back. I was leading him and could hear his hoof drag, which happens sometimes. She was leading Buckly and noticed he was having trouble. So, I am thinking he has been frolicking again and hurt himself. Not bad enough to limp, and he can still flex the leg up, but I think I will make him rest for a week. Boy, does stall rest annoy him.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 1, 2018)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Well, my neighbor came over to walk the horses with me. Dapper Dan was hanging back. I was leading him and could hear his hoof drag, which happens sometimes. She was leading Buckly and noticed he was having trouble. So, I am thinking he has been frolicking again and hurt himself. Not bad enough to limp, and he can still flex the leg up, but I think I will make him rest for a week. Boy, does stall rest annoy him.


Boys will be boys no matter what their age, lol. Between Buckly and DD, who usually instigates the other into playing? Or does DD do the frolicking on his own?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 1, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> Boys will be boys no matter what their age, lol. Between Buckly and DD, who usually instigates the other into playing? Or does DD do the frolicking on his own?


Dapper Dan frolics on his own. Sometimes he runs around snorting, then will leap into the air like a circus pony. He doesn't know he is getting too old for that.

I have seen Buckly gallop around and leap into the air, all four feet off the ground, but he does not play. He is somewhat aloof.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 2, 2018)

MajorClem, how is Clem? I was just peeling a clementine orange for lunch and I thought of her!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 2, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> The moon was beautiful here last night, but is was so cold!
> 
> I hope to start ground driving again in a few days. My ice is about gone and everyone can get out again but those days just standing made a huge difference in their fitness (or whatever little bit of fitness they had). Everyone was stiff. I have hand walked Peanut a couple of days and lunged him this morning for a short period of time. He has weak stifles so I need to get him strengthened again. He was a handful on his walk yesterday morning, reverted back to his bad self, lol. I walked him again in the evening when hubby was home and he was much better. I tripped over a wild raspberry vine and fell FLAT on my face. I thought he'd spook and high tail it outta there, so said to hubby who was going to grab him "don't touch him, I'm OK, I got him" and gathered my wits (and dignity) and pulled myself up. Peanut just stood there, rock solid, no foolishness. I was amazed at that after his morning "airs above the ground" episode. Wise little stinker, he is.
> 
> It's a funny thing, when I was a kid I was taught to NEVER LET GO of the reins, EVER!!! And 50 years later, flat on my face, I was NOT GIVING UP that lead line. Even to my husband.


They are so strong! Glad you were not hurt.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 2, 2018)

Thanks Marsha! Only my pride was hurt, really. I had so many layers on I think I was protected.

I see on the other thread Buckly was put to the cart and did well! A big thumbs up for the little man!

We have ice again :-(. I am getting discouraged and squirrelly. I am wishing for snow, we might get some Sunday night, but it might turn to rain. :-( again.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 2, 2018)

Wish you could send some of your moisture to us. I would even take the ice. I did have a little ice yesterday--left the horse tank faucet running all night. Luckily it was turned down pretty low, but it sure made a mess. It was interesting to see where the water flow went. The sun was out today, even though it was a little nippy and windy. Just bundled up and we went for it. I can do a route that is sheltered by the mountain most of the way.


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 2, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> MajorClem, how is Clem? I was just peeling a clementine orange for lunch and I thought of her!


Can't get her in to our vet until the 14th but she's eating fine and doesn't seem uncomfortable unless you poke at her so I think she'll be okay waiting. She's still acting like an overly hormonal mare so my fingers are crossed that she's not pregnant. I'll post an update once we chat with the vet.

We could use some moisture here too. Our highest snowpack for the state is 86%. But that same area last year was over 200%. The average for the state is around 40%. We can survive one drought year (but hay is going to be $$$) but if we don't get some serious moisture this spring and next winter we are going to be in for a world of trouble.

Poor DD. Getting old is hard. You think you can do things then your body fails you. I've been experiencing a bit of that myself. Hope he feels better soon and doesn't need more than the week of stall rest. That would make anyone go stir crazy.

It looks like I'll be getting zilch for driving this month. We are going on a family vacation at the end of the month so that means no weekend trips down south during the month. Hopefully I can play catch-up in March and I'll have a full week down south in April. I'm not sure if I love having the horses south or not. I could have driving all winter up here this year. When it has snowed it's only stuck around for a day or two and the back roads have always been clear enough to drive on. Oh well, win some lose some.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 3, 2018)

We went through a drought the summer before last. Hay went up and although this was a good hay year, the price

remained about the same. Maybe that is because I do not get local hay, I think it is Canadian. when I buy it it is priced out by weight and not bale. I am not used to buying it that way and had to adjust. I get a small load every two or three weeks and it is always a surprise what the invoice will be.

Not only is it sold by weight, I think the price is dependent on what hay is selling for in the market that day. If I order hay and want to leave a check, I have to call the feed store after the truck is loaded to get the total.

Anyone else get hay by the weight instead of bale?

No driving for me either, weather will not cooperate for the next 10 according to the weatherman. I lost my gumption somewhere anyway. This is a long winter. Time to hibernate.


----------



## Northwolf (Feb 5, 2018)

I always buy the hay by weight. It's mostly locally produced hay and my feed store is expensive compared to the price if I would buy the hay directly from the producer. But there is a guaranty on it and I can bring it back if the quality is not good. If we have a bad hay year, they import from other countries. We had french hay last year and this year we had a load of german hay. I never buy big amounts because I would not store too much.

I had a little adventure with Moony this weekend. On saturday, I drove him. He did great, but he was kind of sleepy and slow. He has the habit to stop or slow down and stare if he's confused about anything he sees. And there are a lot of scary things around him. He always was a scary type, but I'm glad he's stopping and not running away - usually...

On sunday, I took him running with me, as I usually do on sunday mornings. This is a great opportunity to show him the world and discover new routes without risk. We're used to go about ~10 miles on a normal sunday. This time on the way back home, we just follow a railway line, as - unfortunately - a train was coming from the back. I never showed him a train before and I didn't realize that this could be something that scares him. He panicked and broke free, and I was surprised by his reaction. Bye bye, Moony... I just saw him running the upward going road in a furious speed, NO CHANCE to keep up... Luckily, the road has not very frequent traffic and it's going straight upwards, so I hoped he will stop soon and graze. But not Moony! He desided to go home and I saw him far away as he cooled down a bit and jogged the road homewards. One mile after the railway line, an older couple could stop him. As I catched up him, he was almost normal and cooled down. His breathing was nearly at a normal level. I thanked the couple for stopping my horse, I was very glad there was anyone catched him before he ran on a road with more traffic. We continued our running trip as nothing was happened






Next weekend, I'll take him again to the railway and show him from a little distance that trains do not eating little horses


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 5, 2018)

Thank goodness you caught up with him safely. What a scary adventure. Trains are frightening. We have a lot of large farming equipment here. The scariest are heavy trailers full of cattle. They make a terrific racket and usually the farmers are driving pretty fast. Even my experienced horse is a little nervous of them. Combines are another scary monster.

I was wondering how Moony was doing. Smart boy to head for home.


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 5, 2018)

Wow! I'm glad your adventure with Moony ended well. Nothing more scary for a horse owner than a loose and running horse. I'm glad he cooled down and you were able to finish your run. I've got one horse who works up and up and takes forever to calm down. Sounds like Moony has a pretty level head after a scare. I think that makes a huge difference. Clementine is that way. She does spook but she is also quick to recover.

I finally sent in my paperwork to get Candace and Pistol transferred into my name. It's all been sitting here finished just waiting for me to address it and take the time to walk to the post office. Isn't it amazing how the smallest things seem to be so hard to accomplish. I took all new pics of both horses since the pics on their papers are terrible. They are a bit wooly in the pics but at least they aren't in the shade of a tree or facing away from the camera like the previous pics.

I think I've decided to go south for a short weekend this month before our family vacation. Especially if I find out that Clementine has something going on that requires surgery or special care. This is the hardest part about not having the horses here with me. I'm used to overseeing all vet care and being the middle man is hard.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 5, 2018)

Oh,poor Moony! I am glad his misadventure ended OK. That is pretty scary. I can sympathize alot with him, anything big like that makes me nervous, too. When I was about ten, our teacher, who LOVED trains, took a few of us kids on an outing. We went to a train station where he knew one the conductors so we could climb aboard the Engine and have a look around. I was quite frightened by the Engine. I felt like Moony, I wanted to run the other way!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 9, 2018)

I disregarded a cardinal rule today and took Buckly out without wearing gloves. I attached the sulky to him and was leading him and we went for our walk. He was doing so well I got overconfident by the cows. He lost his cool and started bucking. Dragged me off my feet and down into a ditch. I couldn't get to my feet and was afraid he might stomp on me, but he just kept going around me. One more buck and I would have lost the grip on the lead rope. Thank God he stopped before that buck. I managed to get him settled down and we walked back toward home. Everything looked okay on the harness but he got pretty spooky on the way home so I unhooked. Rope burns on my hands, but I'm so glad I was able to hang onto him. It would have been a catastrophe otherwise. Moral: always wear your gloves when working with a green horse and don't get overconfident.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 9, 2018)

Wow, I think we are all experiencing some coincidental horse drama this past couple of weeks. That was a close call Marsha, glad you're both OK. I hope your hands will feel better soon. I bet you will be sore all over tomorrow. I was when I fell flat last week. Sometimes you can wrench something and not feel it in all the excitement.

Blasted cows. I think you need to buy or borrow one and put it in their paddock for a month or so. Then they will have to get used to the idea.

Do you think Buckly might have learned that the cart is going nowhere if he acts up and that all the rattling and shafts and stuff are OK?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 9, 2018)

It was my fault; I hope I did not ruin him.

One of the straps broke on the breast collar so I will have to send it off for repair. No driving until I get it back.

Next time I will have someone go with me.

I really like him--he is the first horse since Bridget that I have felt this way about. I may end up sending him to be trained. The closest is Rosa Roca which is about 3 hours from me. Too far to go for lessons; he would have to be boarded.

He was wearing the rope halter. He had pulled it all the way down his nose. Thank goodness the knot held. My guardian angel was watching out for us for sure.

Took three advil when I got home.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 9, 2018)

He sounds like he has been level headed up until now. I bet you didn't ruin him. If they have a good mind they can be pretty resilient. I thought I ruined Peanut when he took off in the otter sled witout me but he was OK. I know it is a different situation as Peanut is seasoned and Buckly is green, but I do think their mind has a lot to do with how well they can recover from an incident.

If you really like him maybe it would be worth investing in him (Rosa Roca). Sometimes it's so hard to find one that you can get that special connection with. It was for me, anyway.

Who was Bridget?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 12, 2018)

Bridget was a retired brood mare that was given to me a few years ago. She took to driving after just a couple of ground drives and acted like she had driven her whole life. Such a sweet nature! I only had her a little over a year. She always had some trouble with her eyes, but it escalated. I chose to put her down rather than have the eye removed, as the other eye was troublesome also. She came to me with that condition. She was 21. Took me a long time to get over that.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Feb 12, 2018)

that is the humane thing to do. so sorry for your loss. and glad she had a good home and good memories to take with her.


----------



## Northwolf (Feb 12, 2018)

Oh no, seems february is not a good month for us




I'm glad you could hold Buckly and he's not ran away and had an accident. I hope he will recover from this frightening event and not adapt his fear with the cart and/or the harness. I did a fault too with Moony and have to go some steps back with him to not ruin him, I think I'll not hitch him again until we eliminate the fear. By the way: I weared gloves when I lost Moony, but he was too strong and I burnt my hand too a little bit...

Sorry for your loss with Bridget


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 12, 2018)

Northwolf said:


> Oh no, seems february is not a good month for us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These little guys are so strong, especially when they get startled. On the way home that day I tried to lead him home hitched, but I had to unhook. I could tell he was escalating and that I would not be able to hold him. Luckily, he stood pretty quietly while I undid the quick hitch.

I think what Buckly does not like is something following him. He doesn't really mind the shafts against his sides. One good thing that I noticed with our little episode was that he did not kick the sulky. He bucked and tried to run, but did not kick.

Next time I try hitching the sulky, I will have two helpers. My sister and I will cross tie him to lead and my neighbor will lead Dapper Dan. Maybe Buckly will be calmer if his pasture mate is along. I will try a little longer before contacting the trainer.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 12, 2018)

I am sorry about Bridget. I went through a similar thing with my POA. She had chronic eye issues. It started with a small scratch on her cornea that ended up needing surgery (misdiagnosed and treated as bacterial infection when it was actually fungal) and after that it was just one eye issue after another in both eyes. We made the decision that we would treat her but draw the line at surgery, if it was ever needed again, as it took too much out of her (general anesthesia). We never had to make that call as we lost her to colic.

You did the right thing for Bridget.


----------



## jventresca (Feb 14, 2018)

Marsha - I'm wondering if you use a bucking strap with Buckly and if you drive him with or without blinders.

I'm sure you didn't ruin him because you kept a hold of him. The horses that won't drive again after an accident are the ones that get away and manage to get rid of the carriage.

I'm guessing you don't have an inclosed space to drive? You may want to ask around to see if anyone closer than the trainer has a ring you could drive in once in a while.

Hope you're feeling ok!


----------



## Northwolf (Feb 14, 2018)

It's a good idea to take DD with you. Buckly will be calmer, I think. Glad you have two helpers. Sometimes it is better if you have not experienced people with you, because they may be less nervous because they don't know about the risks of driving a horse  (this is my experience - my husband helped me a LOT when I had trouble to break Massai to drive... He didn't likes the shafts and bucked when they touched him... hu, this is long time ago,and it took months to correct this - now he's the best driving horse I've ever had!!!)

Teddy has a training break. I had the vet today because he foundered since monday. The vet thinks he has a musculary injury in his right shoulder. Teddy is now on Equipalazone and will have a break for a week. Next week, I can start with walks if he's better. Hope it's not too bad, but I'm confident.

I'll spend more time to work with Moony while Teddy recover


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 14, 2018)

I have used both open and blinder bridle with Buckly. He does fine with both. I do think he prefers the open, as he likes to see what is around him.

Hope Teddy heals quickly for you.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 14, 2018)

Northwolf, sorry to hear about Teddy. I hope he is on the road to recovery and feels better soon.


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 14, 2018)

I hope Teddy recovers fully and quickly for you.

And update on Clementine, she went to the vet today. He didn't think it was ovarian cysts... But he was stumped as to what it could be. I explained that my biggest concerns were her obvious discomfort and her sudden aggression. Which I'm sure the aggression has to do with the discomfort. He said the pain seems to be in her intestines so he did a fecal and float. Said there was some sand in her manure so he wanted us to up the dose of Sand Clear she is on. I keep all my minis on Sand Clear already. However, in the winter they eat off the snow so the sand has a chance to fully leave their system. Now they are down south they are on sand year round.

Basically she's fine as far as he can tell. But that doesn't help me figure out why my normally kind and gentle mare is acting like a total turd. Could it just be that she hates it down there? I'm tempted to haul her and her buddy Major back up here and see if she returns to her normal self. The only down side to that is the spring is hard up here. Freezing rain and wind and she doesn't have much shelter up here. I would have thought that she would have settled in. She's been down their for 4 months now.

Needless to say I'm a bit frustrated. It breaks my heart that I can't trust her anymore. I have to keep the kids away from her because there is a chance she will bite them like she did me. And with their little faces closer to her height that worries me. I'm kinda lost....


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 14, 2018)

MajorClementine said:


> I hope Teddy recovers fully and quickly for you.
> 
> And update on Clementine, she went to the vet today. He didn't think it was ovarian cysts... But he was stumped as to what it could be. I explained that my biggest concerns were her obvious discomfort and her sudden aggression. Which I'm sure the aggression has to do with the discomfort. He said the pain seems to be in her intestines so he did a fecal and float. Said there was some sand in her manure so he wanted us to up the dose of Sand Clear she is on. I keep all my minis on Sand Clear already. However, in the winter they eat off the snow so the sand has a chance to fully leave their system. Now they are down south they are on sand year round.
> 
> ...


I got a stallion from a bad situation one time. He was a kicker. My neighbor noticed that his hind feet didn't set flat when he walked. He had a congenital ligament problem. I took him to OSU veterinary school for xrays. I had put him on Banamine for a few days and I could tell his attitude was better. When I told the Vet that, he affirmed that pain contributed as a cause of his aggression. How did your vet determine she has no cyst or other reproductive problem?


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 14, 2018)

His opinion was that the pain wasn't in the correct area. He also ruled her out due to age. She's 8. I don't think he sees a lot of small equine. He's not our regular vet since this is her first winter south. He said if she doesn't improve with the sand clear (which I doubt she will since I give it to them once a week anyway) that he'll run a blood and maybe hormone panel.

I was kind of frustrated at his lack of answers but I have to remind myself to be patient.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 14, 2018)

Well that IS frustrating! Poor Clem.

Marsha has a good idea with a banamine trial for a couple of days to see if the attitude improves. Then you'd be sure if it was pain related.

If your gut feeling is to bring her home, maybe that is the thing to do. Could you rig up a temporary shelter?

Maybe she is just stressed at the new place for whatever reason and "home" might set her straight.

I just reread your post and see he thinks it is intestinal. Has her feed changed since the move? Have you tried pulling her off everything but hay and seeing how she tolerates that for a week or so then add things back one at a time, seeing how her attitude is with each addition?

Peanut gets moody and ugly when he is on anything with soy in it. It took forever to figure it out. Maybe she has a food sensitivity?

I'm just throwing things out there in hopes something might fit. You will find the peice to Clem's puzzle, it just might take some time.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Feb 14, 2018)

i just lost my whole message. long story short i agree with Cayuse about bringing the two home only ii would put them in their regular schedule.when they get there. good luck i feel really bad, but i will say a prayer that she gets better.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi there Jeannie! How are you doing? Have you settled in with your son? I was wondering the other day about your minis, are they with you or are you having to board them?


----------



## jeanniecogan (Feb 15, 2018)

see the adventure thread


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 16, 2018)

Took Peanut out for a few short minutes today. It was too muddy to do much so we worked on walk/halt/stand transitions. Halt followed by Standing is not his favorite thing to do, so I took advantage of his natural hesitancy to not go much faster than a plod through the muck and mire. I outsmarted him for once.

Has anyone been able to do much with their horses at all? Anything besides driving?

Cappy learned to stand on a small step stool. He pretty much taught himself. He was on the crossties while I was cleaning his stall and he was impatient so he pawed my step stool over to the front of himself and put one foot up on it. I happened to have a treat in my pocket so I reached over and gave it to him (probably a bad thing to do, reinforcing that impatient streak...) and the next thing I know he has both feet up on the stool. So I gave him another treat . Now he flips his feed pan over in his stall and stands up on it whenever we are around. He always looks quite proud of his accomplishment.

I wonder if someone taught him this before.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Feb 16, 2018)

where waas the camera


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 17, 2018)

I would only allow him to stand on the pedestal at your command. I've seen horses where this can be a bad habit. But you are right, they look so proud of themselves. Both of mine love it when I get out the little purple stool.

I've been walking with my horses but not driving. Checking for ticks every day. Around the area the chickens have cleaned them up, but I'm letting the horses go out into the "wild" area lately and they have picked up a couple.

Working on Stand with Buckly.

Having an arthritic attack so I'm not in the mood for ground driving. Hope to do it this weekend, though. The days are getting longer; that will help.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 17, 2018)

I didn't even think about the camera, Jeannie!

Marsha, I do think it could become quite a habit. Thanks for reminding me to keep it within limits. I should not have treated him for it, but dang, he was trying SO HARD!

I hope your arthritis flare up passes quickly. It sure can take the shine off of a day .


----------



## Chamomile (Feb 18, 2018)

Zorro, my three year old colt, beginning his ground driving training. I start them with one line and then we move to two lines when they are understanding voice commands and become consistent. He is very smart and will walk along, lower his head, step his foot over the line so it's between his front legs, then walk along. He will then lower his head again and step his foot BACK over the line so it's running along side his body as it should. He does this over and over on our walks.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 19, 2018)

That's a good skill to have. Zorro looks like he is off to a good start! I saw a video last year of a mule team, I think there were 40 mules, and you could see when the did a tight turn they would step over the traces like that. I think the person that showed me the video called it "jumping the traces" but I could be wrong. They all seemed to know what they were doing and did the job without batting an eye.

Northwolf, how is Teddy doing???


----------



## Northwolf (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks for the good wishes for Teddy




It seems he recovers quickly. I took him to a very short walk the first time yesterday and he was very happy to walk again. His moves were way less shaky than last week! Not completely cured yet, the lameness is still there, but much better.

I registered Moony in a horse clinic to be gelded next week... His behaviour on sunday when we met some horses on road was very, very bad... They had a mare who was in heat, so Moony was almost out of control. That was the point I decided to geld him, he's no longer substainable as a stallion. The gelding operation will be on wednesday. After that, I hope to start driving with him without restrictions.

@Chamomile: Looks great! I was on a workshop on saturday were I learned how to work with (big) horses in the woods and they showed us how to do the first steps to train a young work horse to pull wood trunks. They took a lunge line and drawed it between the horses legs (fore and back legs) and then tightened it up in all variations to learn the horse to not kick. It's very important to do this, for driving horses too. So you're on the right way with Zorro!


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 23, 2018)

Hope all goes well for Moony next week. It sounds like he will be much happier once it is over.

I found a home for the infamous "spotted harness". I gave up trying to sell it, there was absolutely no interest in it which surprised me as it was a nice harness. So I donated it to a rescue here that runs a small used tack shop to help support itself. They were happy to get it and I was happy to see it go. I also donated my old show saddle and that was not as easy to let go. It was a bittersweet day.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 24, 2018)

Hope Moony's gelding went smoothly. Was he the only one, or were there several that day?

I, too, have donated items that gave me relief to pass on, for one reason or another. But I'm sorry you let your show saddle go.

The weather was balmy today after 4 days of ice and snow. The roads are impassable so we had to work on the pavement. I have kept Dapper Dan confined in the small pasture so he will be less likely to slip and hurt himself. Both boys are so dirty it's embarrassing to be seen with them. DD is starting to shed a few hairs.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 24, 2018)

My boys are dirty too. They get dandruffy this time of year. I might vacuum them tomorrow and see if that helps a little.

My husband and I ground drove both minis together today for a half hour, we traded off half way through so we both got to work each one. I am trying to get Peanut used to working in company and he was pretty good about it. Very relaxed. Cappy started off pretty flippantly, but settled down. He likes my husband better and is less testy with him. He likes men better than women in general. He was always handle by men.

I ordered a new bridle for him as he doesn't quite fit his old one any more. And a wider bit. I have come to the conclusion he is better in a regular snaffle. He is wise enough to realize he can lean on the mullen

mouth with no real repercussions but the snaffle will give him feedback if he tries leaning on that, the little stinker

I might contact the woman that helped me two summers ago and see if she is still giving lessons. It would be nice to start back up again if she is.


----------



## Northwolf (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks Cayuse and Marsha. I hope the castration will be without complications. I'll bring him tomorrow to the clinic and the vets will make an analysis of his health before they start the operation. They will put him to a general anesthesia and he will stay 2-3 days. He does not have cryptorchidism and is developed normally, but he's already 8 years old, so the operation is potentially risky. I hope the cold temperatures will not affect negative, we have a minimum of 5 degrees and max is 23, but from thursday on, it will be warmer.

Finally, I managed to hitch Moony and Massai together on saturday! It was the very first time for Moony pulling in a team. I was waiting too long for this step (don't know why, I guess I was frightened about that), but on saturday, I suddenly thought "Just do it!!" and I did it



It was GREAT! I selected an easy route without any scary things. Moony knows each tree and stone on this route. Due to the cold wind, there were no other riders or drivers around. Perfect for Moony's debut  He was very gentle while I harnessed him (I was alone). Then, we started... And Moony pulled, like it was the most normal thing in the world!!! Even trotting was easy for him. It seems he very likes this job! I had to request Massai to pull more to not let Moony doing the work.






We even did a turn. As I unhitched them, Moony stood absolutely still until the command to leave the carriage came. I always attached importance to calm down the horses on hitch and unhitch.






(they stand free on the photo, traces are not tied)

I'm very happy with this first time! Looking forward to drive more with him. When the gelding operation is over and Teddys shoulder is cured, we hopefully start to drive three-horse hitch. I've found a very good used three-horse line recently.

Teddy is better too. His shoulder is on the way to heal, but it takes a little time. I clipped his head, neck and belly before his shoulder was hurt and he's wearing blankets now, because he freezed and shuddered. Even when I walked with him he was shuddering, so he wears a walker rug. This looks pretty curious, but it doesn't matter 

@Cayuse: driving lessons are a good idea



It helps to have another person around to calm down the horse and the driver too. I was looking for YEARS to find someone who helped me, but gave up and tried to do all alone (my husband was helping a few times when it was necessary, but it's not his hobby, so if it's not urgent, he won't support). This works, but it takes more time to do it alone and it could be very helpful to have tips from a professional. I would take lessons too if I had a trainer.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 26, 2018)

Glad to see Moony is working so well. I think many horses work best in a team; some just don't like working by themselves.

You do such a good job of training by yourself.

The horse I got recently, Buckly, is nine. Since he is older, the vet had me drop him off so he could be monitored after the gelding. Usually I just stay till it's over and the horse can stand safely. Gelding is pretty routine here. Because of his age, however, the vet had me drop Buckly off and I picked him up about 4 hours later. He was already almost completely awake and had no problems. A couple of days later he still had a little swelling and seemed to enjoy the hydration when I hosed off the blood. He had not been handled much in his life and I was careful when I used the water.

I am always glad when it's over. I have never had one done in midwinter; we usually do ours in late fall or spring when there are few flies.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 26, 2018)

I will keep my fingers crossed for an uneventful day with Mooney tomorrow. My three boys were all gelded late, at around 7-9 years. I did not own them when they were gelded, but the all came through it fine. I was told my welsh pony had a longer time recuperating, but he was a cryptochid and the surgery was not an easy one.

All three have retained a little bit of that "hey, look at me, I'm the MAN!!" attitude that stallions can have, but a lesser level.

I hope you can give us an update when his procedure is done!


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 26, 2018)

I had to cook supper so I didn't finish my post and then it was too late to edit.

Northwolf, I see your guys are in loose ring snaffles. How do you like that bit? I almost ordered!one to try as I am tired of always fiddling with the half cheek hooking on everything (it is me and my hands, not so much the horses doing anything).

I have not emailed the instructor yet, but I will tonight. She helped me when we first started Cappy two summers ago and then I had some health issues and I had to take a break and then suddenly it was!winter!

I have completed everything she suggested we do with him and now need to take it to the next level. And I would like to show Peanut in pleasure driving this summer, but I need some moral support !

It IS difficult to work alone, my husband can help and we usually do OK, but we could do better, lol. Around here there is not a lot of trainers that want to bother with minis. I live in an area that is pretty equestrian oriented but it is either hunter/jumpers or Morgans, so if she is not instructing anymore I will have to continue to muddle through ?

Marsha, About the saddle, it made me sad all weekend. More than I expected. I had so many happy times in that saddle. I will admit to having a difficult time adjusting to the fact that my "big horse" days are over. I even looked at horse sale ads this weekend but common sense overruled!


----------



## Northwolf (Feb 28, 2018)

Thanks for keeping your fingers crossed, folks





Just got a call from the vet that Moony woke up. He's ok. He will stay under surveillance one more day and if there are no complications, I can pick him up tomorrow. Convalescing will take 10-14 days and he has to be separated from the other horses that time.

Cayuse, I use loose ring snaffles because my horses like them more than the half cheeks. It's a kind of french link bits, but with rounded center piece. Never had problem with these bits, I would recommend loose ring snaffles for driving if the horses accept it better than driving bits


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 28, 2018)

Thanks for the update! Good to hear he is awake and OK. I bet you are relieved that it is over.


----------



## Northwolf (Mar 5, 2018)

I picked up Moony on friday. He's ok, no swelling and the wound looks good. The doc was very confident. He needs now a few more days resting in the box, according to the vet, it may be 10 to 14 days of resting. He don't likes it



Yesterday, I took him out for a first walk. I looked at his long mane and was a bit frustrated... He may will lose the mane



But I know it was better to geld him. I want to drive and not too breed.

Teddys shoulder is still not yet cured. When he walks, it's all ok, but he don't likes to trott and when he's trotting, there is still a lameness. But the good news is that he romped around the paddock. So it can't be that bad. I will give him any weeks to cure anyways.

There was an onset of winter last week. We had snow and so I took the little sleigh on saturday and hitched Massai and Domino (who is my retired shetland gelding at the age of 31). We all three enjoyed the sleigh drive. Massai proudly wore the sled bells! The sound was sooooo awesome, I love them! 

I've tried to film (not as simple as that), look at the video:


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 5, 2018)

You have lots of news, northwolf. Glad Moony is home. I don't see why gelding would have any effect on his mane. Our vets do not want newly gelded horses to be stalled; they want them out moving around. Interesting that it is different in different places.

Sorry to hear about Teddy. Do you have access to a chiropractor? I wonder if that would help him?

Your snowy team looks good! What fun! And the bells sound awesome.


----------



## Northwolf (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks Marsha





The gelding operation was not "open" like it's usuable for younger stallions. They called it "coated operation" (don't know the english definition). They sutured the wounds and told me, the different to normal operations (where moving around afterwards is important), is that he shouldn't move around for this two weeks. Otherwise the wound could be ripped or other complications can occur. Maybe, Buckly had no suturation on the wounds?

Yes, I'll call the chiro if it's not cured in a few weeks. The vet told me it can be a longer story if it's - as she suspected - a strain trauma. It can take up to 3 months. I was very hopeful it's not a strain as it was much better after the first two weeks... But I'm afraid it's really a strain.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 5, 2018)

No, I don't think Buckly had sutures, but I am not sure. They wanted the area to drain. He had a little drainage, but not bad. I did not let him out in the pasture for a few days, but he was in a large lot so he could move around. I will ask my vet about the "coated operation."

Dapper Dan was favoring a front leg one time and I took him for xrays. Discovered he had a bone spur and arthritis. After being on medication, he was having a hard time getting in and out of the trailer and stiff in harness. After the chiro treatment, he hopped into and out of the trailer like a colt. The pain of the arthritis was gone, but he was using his body as if it were still painful. Can't explain it very well, but I became a believer in chiro after that. He is on monthly Adequan injections and joint supplements and doing great. I do the chrio for him at least once a year. Last time he was fine and the chiro did not even charge me. He has injured his stifle a couple of times and it takes quite a while to get over that. Stall rest for 6 weeks. Boy, does that annoy him!


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 5, 2018)

Domino looks great! I never would guess his age!

I have had Peanut and Cappy out several times for short lessons. It is still too soon to!take the cart out of storage, snow is expected Wednesday.

Cappy's new bridle arrived and we fit it to him yesterday. The bit I ordered is a little big, but he seemed quiet with his mouth. The 3.75 inch bit was pretty snug, this one has a lot of play. I was afraid the 3.75 might pinch so I sized up just to see what would happen. I will let him decide which he like better. I do think the vet putting in the "bit seat" when she floated him last month was beneficial.

I did get ahold of the instructor and she will be able to give me some more lesson, so that is something to look forward to. She liked Cappy, so I hope we can start with him when Spring arrives and the mud dries up.


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 5, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> I found a home for the infamous "spotted harness". I gave up trying to sell it, there was absolutely no interest in it which surprised me as it was a nice harness. So I donated it to a rescue here that runs a small used tack shop to help support itself. They were happy to get it and I was happy to see it go. I also donated my old show saddle and that was not as easy to let go. It was a bittersweet day.


I'm glad you were able to pass on the spotted harness. I'm also surprised that there wasn't any interest in it. Around here you can't give away driving tack but that's because there just isn't much interest in driving compared to other parts of the country. I'm sorry about having to let your saddle go. I know it was about letting go more than just a saddle.



Northwolf said:


> Thanks for the good wishes for Teddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad Teddy seems to be healing. Even slow progress is good progress. I'm also happy to hear that Moony did well with his gelding. As for his mane. My Major was gelded at 11 years old. He did swell more than a young horse but other than that he was fine. Anyway.... he had the longest, thickest mane I'd ever seen on a horse. Now, 7 years after being gelded, it's still just as long and thick as ever. I think there is a good chance Moony will keep his long mane.



Northwolf said:


> Cayuse, I use loose ring snaffles because my horses like them more than the half cheeks. It's a kind of french link bits, but with rounded center piece. Never had problem with these bits, I would recommend loose ring snaffles for driving if the horses accept it better than driving bits


I've found that loose ring bits can pinch when driven in pairs. I always used a fixed ring bit for pairs driving. But singles I have used a lose ring. I agree, the half cheek just gets caught on everything!



Cayuse said:


> I do think the vet putting in the "bit seat" when she floated him last month was beneficial.
> 
> I did get ahold of the instructor and she will be able to give me some more lesson, so that is something to look forward to. She liked Cappy, so I hope we can start with him when Spring arrives and the mud dries up.


I'm glad to hear that the bit seat seems to be working for you guys. I was wondering about that.

Lessons are always fun and so beneficial. It's great when you have someone who knows their stuff that can watch you and your horse and help correct and adjust. I'm always asking my husband "How is she moving?" Or "How do my hands look?" and he just always says "Good". Such a good husband. Not all that helpful in this situation but he knows how to keep himself out of trouble





I am thinking of getting hold of the instructor that Clementine and I worked with to see if she'd like to do a few "touch up" lessons with us. Maybe she will have some insight into our attitude problem. If she feels it's attitude for the sake of attitude or discomfort.

I am recovering from the worst cold/flu I can ever remember having. It hit me the last day of my Vacation (so glad it waited) and has had me bedridden. So sorry it took me so long to catch up on everyone's driving hours and goings on. Still trying to figure out Clementine.... Other than that it's life as usual in Utah.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 6, 2018)

Glad your back MC ☺ (!)


----------



## Northwolf (Mar 8, 2018)

@MC: I hope you get well soon!







MajorClementine said:


> I'm glad Teddy seems to be healing. Even slow progress is good progress. I'm also happy to hear that Moony did well with his gelding. As for his mane. My Major was gelded at 11 years old. He did swell more than a young horse but other than that he was fine. Anyway.... he had the longest, thickest mane I'd ever seen on a horse. Now, 7 years after being gelded, it's still just as long and thick as ever. I think there is a good chance Moony will keep his long mane.
> 
> I've found that loose ring bits can pinch when driven in pairs. I always used a fixed ring bit for pairs driving. But singles I have used a lose ring. I agree, the half cheek just gets caught on everything!


Oh, good to know Major didn't lose his mane. I knew stallions who had great, long and thick manes and after beeing gelded, it was only a poor mane left



Maybe, there were other reasons for this. I hope Moony will keep his long hair. But if not, it's not the end of the world





That's a good point with the bit, you're right. Loose ring bits can pinch. For "green" horses in a team who romp around, I normally use the post curb. Domino, as an example, I always drive with curb or half cheek (and always the team mate too), because he can be restive. For Moony, I used the loose ring because that's the only bit he knows well. Maybe, I'll get him used to the curb bit for next time.

@Cayuse: Thanks, I think Domino looks horrible at the moment



He's rubbing all the time (I asked the vet to have a look on him, but she didn't found any parasites, she thinks the reason is it's too warm for him) and his fur has holes.

Glad to hear about Cappys new bit fits well and you can start with the lessons in spring!

@Marsha: I've heard so many good example of horses who got cured by the chiro or other manual and alternative therapies. I do believe in this methods too



I asked the hoof trimmer this week, who is bioenergetic therapist. She thinks doing chiro may be dangerous because the injury is still acute (better wait for some weeks). But she offered leech therapy, so she'll treat him in the next weeks.

Moony is very annoyed about the stall rest too



When I took him out for short walks, he's scratching with the front legs and dither around while being groomed. But it looks good and I think I'll release him from the stall rest on the weekend!


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 9, 2018)

Northwolf, real live leeches?? I missed this when I read your post the first time! I think I have heard leeches release an enzyme or something that stimulates tissue healing, is that right?

Have you used leeches before? I am interested in hearing more about this.

We had a huge NorthEaster here and lost power for about a day and a half. We had nothing to do so we took Cappy out for a spin in the sled yesterday and today. My arthritis was kicking up so we just did a lot of walking, the sled jounces quite a bit. We took that (as well as the deeper snow) as an opportunity to work on the "stopping and standing quietly" issue. And walk/halt/walk. Lots of that.

Here is a nice boring picture of him standing. And another one just for fun. Ignore the breeching set up, I forgot to take it off, lol. My bad. I don't use it when we haul the manure tubs and that is what we started off doing.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 10, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> Northwolf, real live leeches?? I missed this when I read your post the first time! I think I have heard leeches release an enzyme or something that stimulates tissue healing, is that right?
> 
> Have you used leeches before? I am interested in hearing more about this.
> 
> ...


Look at all that snow! We were almost 80 degrees today. Buckly worked up a sweat just ground driving.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 11, 2018)

Marsha I wish we had some of your warm weather. We are supposed to get another Nor'easter and a foot of snow on Tuesday. It was 40 here today, but I am ready for warmer days.

My paddocks were trashed from the first storm, you can see some of the downed branches behind my head in the picture of Cappy standing.

On the bright side, I saw a flock of red-winged blackbirds today  A sure and happy sign of Spring!

This is what Peanut thinks of the snow.


----------



## Northwolf (Mar 13, 2018)

Looks great! I would like to have snow again too. This winter, we'd only two times some snow, and it doesn't last more than a few days



But I think, spring is now arriving here, I like it too





@Cayuse: yes, living leeches! You're right, they release something like an enzyme that helps to heal several problems. I never did this before on one of my horses. The most popular and successful cause to use leeches on horses is laminitis, it's approved that this kind of therapy can help a lot when laminitis is acute. I hope the leeches help a little bit for Teddys injury. His movements are not as good as before yet.

Moony is now back to normal life



I took him together with Massai to a run yesterday. The boys were incredible... I had to stop several times as they were too fast. I think I'll hitch Moony on saturday. He's recovered well and seems strong enough, and he's maybe a bit bored from doing nothing...

My two oldies are very motivated now. I drove Domino together with Massai and on sunday I added Prince for a three-horse hitch, who is my sisters pony (36 y/o) to the hitch. Boy... that was not easy to drive. The oldies always wanted to run, but I'm carefully with them because they have both problems with their joints and the road was very muddy. It was hard for them to understand to walk. If they stay in good condition (I take them for walk every day), we'll drive them more this year. It was so lovely to see how motivated they were!

I'm looking for a new carriage now. We had a mobile horse scale here and after we weighted all horses, I asked to weigh the carriages and carts too. They were all way heavier than expected (the carts, not the horses  ).


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 13, 2018)

Northwolf, you can have ALL of my snow ! As much as you want!! We are in the midst of year another blizzard/Nor'easter right now. Heavy snow and winds. We are forecasted!to get 12-18 inches.

Thanks!for explaining about the leeches. That is interesting and cool.

It is nice to hear that you keep the older minis busy. I have a particular soft spot in my heart for old horses. I'd love to see a picture of both your older ones driving together.

Cappy had a reaction to his vaccination last week so I don't know when I will be able to work him again as he is quite sore in his neck. Maybe I will get Peanut out to play in the snow tomorrow. I have been working on his ground manners every day for the last two/three weeks and it is beginning to!show. He is one that needs constant reminding not to crowd/nip/rub/push. I have found that moving him quietly out of my space and making him stand away from me works well when he has a "moment". He is learning that I want him about 18 inches away from me and not "in my pocket" all the time. He actually seems happier when we keep our mutual distance from one another.

I have lots of ! today. They remain a mystery.

ETA: Northwolf, do the reuse the leeches or can the only be used for one treatment?


----------



## Northwolf (Mar 14, 2018)

My therapist reuses the leeches, but only on the same horse. She have to store the leeches one year before they are willing to bite again. Treatment will be next week!

I have a photo from the drive on sunday



it's a little bit blurred....

This is the most funny team I've EVER had 




But it worked well. My husband told me this is kind of a suicide squad.

I've sold my carriage yesterday... the new one will be ordered soon, I'm in contact with a german carriage builder who will produce a nice marathon carriage especially for my purposes. I'm so excited!

Still not sure about the colour of the carriage. Any suggestions?


----------



## jeanniecogan (Mar 14, 2018)

i vote for navy blue


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 14, 2018)

That is pretty awesome!

When you turn left, does the littlest guy on the right have to really move out to keep up?

Your sister's pony looks great ☺!


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 15, 2018)

Northwolf said:


> My therapist reuses the leeches, but only on the same horse. She have to store the leeches one year before they are willing to bite again. Treatment will be next week!
> 
> I have a photo from the drive on sunday
> 
> ...


The fact that you have the ability and knowledge to hitch these 3 horses together and make it work is very impressive. I think this may be my favorite team I've ever seen !


----------



## Northwolf (Mar 16, 2018)

Thanks a lot you two  I think it's a big benefit that the horses know each other since many years... we bought the two big ones in 1999 and 2000. Massai came in 2005.

My biggest dream is to drive all of the 5 horses together in an 5-hitch... not sure if this is possible. The time is running for the older ones, they won't live forever, sadly. Maybe a 4-in-hand will possible, we will see.

@Cayuse: yes, Massai, the smallest one, has to move faster when we turn left. But he's the one with the fastest stride, curiously



so it doesn't matter.

@jeannie: navy blue is one of my favorite colours... I ordered the carriage today, but still not decided about the colour. My favorites are dark green, navy or dark blue or silver grey. I think it will be silver grey, because this will match to every horses colour and it's not as boring as black.

I drove with Massai and Moony yesterday. The first time after Moony was gelded and the second time ever he was driven in a team. It was wonderful! I really not expected that he's doing so great, he's such an amazing horse! And they both were very motivated to pull.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 18, 2018)

Northwolf, I showed my husband a picture of your team of three, he said he agrees with your husband! He also said I can't try it with my three boys, lol. Not that I ever could as they are all enemies.

What is your new cart going to be like?

Silver is a nice choice, especially if the fittings on the harnesses are silver colored. Blue is nice too.

I have not been able to drive at all, it is too muddy for the sled, too snowy for the cart and just too sloppy to feel like ground driving. We are supposed to get another snow storm on Wednesday. And another next weekend.

I was hoping to take Peanut to a pleasure show at the end of April and go in the pleasure driving class. I have my doubts about it now. I have to have cataract surgery in three weeks, between that and the weather I think my plan to show in harness was overly ambitious. I feel like I will never get to meet that goal. But you never know.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 18, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> Northwolf, I showed my husband a picture of your team of three, he said he agrees with your husband! He also said I can't try it with my three boys, lol. Not that I ever could as they are all enemies.
> 
> What is your new cart going to be like?
> 
> ...


I cannot imagine team driving Dapper Dan either. He is not a team player.

I wish we could have some of your mud. It isn't officially spring here yet as the mesquite trees have not budded out. But I think our freezes are over. I'm thinking of clipping next week. When I took DD out today, it wasn't that warm but he was sweaty when we got back from all his hair. They are not shedding much yet. I don't know what regulates that. My sister's miniature is shedding like crazy. I can always throw the blanket on them if we get a late cold spell.

I hope you get to do the April show. Can you postpone the cataract surgery?


----------



## Northwolf (Mar 19, 2018)

@Cayuse: Massai is not a team player too



He always try to bite the team mates, but I think this is kind of playing. I've tried to use blinkers to avoid biting, but that makes him angry. So I have to accept this tic; usually the team mates strike back. When I drive correctly and focused, they don't fight each other. At home in their barn and paddock, they like each other and all make a lot of social grooming.

Still not chosen the colour of my new cart. But it be silver for 90%... It's this model: http://www.maier-sulky.de/schlitten-und-kutschen/102-pony-marathon.html 

I'm very, very excited and impatient! It will be built expecially for me. Every weel has an independent suspension, so I hope it will be more comfortable to drive in our terrain. Delivery time is about 12 weeks and I have to import it from Germany.

@Marsha: The only one of mine who started to shed is Moony... The others want to keep their fur. I've clipped Massai and Teddy half because of the sweating, but I think I'll clip them in the next weeks fully. We have an onset of winter again...


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 19, 2018)

Marsha, I had been thinking about postponing the surgery. It took so long to get the appointment just to see the eye doctor (6 weeks) that it pushed everything forward into Spring. Today I went for a physical and now have yet another issue to address :-(. Only posting about all of it because it's fouling up all my driving plans. GRRRR.

DD probably will be happy to get rid of his coat, I clipped my welshie a!couple of weeks ago. We had some warm days and he!was hot. You are right about the blankets, just throw one on. I have Oatie bundled up and he is happy as a clam.

Northwolf, Peanut bites too although he is so much better than he used to be. It seems to be a nervous habit and "tic" does describe it well. He is trying overcome it but sometimes, when excited or stressed, he forgets himself. But I love him anyway and wouldn't trade him for the world.

The cart is gorgeous! I would be excited and impatient too!

Will it be for both a team and single?

I fell in love with the red one on their website


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 19, 2018)

I am embarrassed. I was getting all ready to give Dapper Dan a birthday party for his 21st birthday next month. Checked his papers to make sure of the date and got a shock. He was not foaled in April of 1997, as I have had in my brain all these years. His foal date is August of 1996! I think the seller told me that 4/97 information and I fixed it in my brain. Haven't looked at his papers in all these years.

He is a year old than I thought, and will have to wait for his party.


----------



## Northwolf (Mar 20, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> Northwolf, Peanut bites too although he is so much better than he used to be. It seems to be a nervous habit and "tic" does describe it well. He is trying overcome it but sometimes, when excited or stressed, he forgets himself. But I love him anyway and wouldn't trade him for the world.
> 
> The cart is gorgeous! I would be excited and impatient too!
> 
> ...






I wouldn't give them away for no money of the world, too! They are part of the family





Yes, the red one (the buggy?) is cool too... I thought about it, but the marathon fits better for our terrain and the big benefit is that my husband can drive with me. He preferres to stand on the back of the carriage and doesn't like to seat. The cart will have a team and a three-in-hand shaft, because for single driving it's too heavy.

Marsha, exactly the same happened to me years ago when I registered my old shetland gelding we bought in 1999 without identification documents. I miscounted and registered a wrong birth year. I noticed later that I registered him one year younger... so, in his papers, his birth year is 1988, but in fact, it's 1987... but no worries, the older they are, the less one single year counts



and they get better every year!


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 20, 2018)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I am embarrassed. I was getting all ready to give Dapper Dan a birthday party for his 21st birthday next month. Checked his papers to make sure of the date and got a shock. He was not foaled in April of 1997, as I have had in my brain all these years. His foal date is August of 1996! I think the seller told me that 4/97 information and I fixed it in my brain. Haven't looked at his papers in all these years.
> 
> He is a year old than I thought, and will have to wait for his party.


Have a party anyway! Good reason to eat cake ?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 22, 2018)

A guy driving by today called on the phone upset because Dapper Dan was out in the pasture with blinders on. My husband explained it was a fly mask...


----------



## Northwolf (Mar 23, 2018)

Folks sometimes...



do you have already flies and other insects that early? We don't have, not just yet.

Teddy has his leech-treatment yesterday. It was very interesting to see these curious animals "at work". I made pictures (caution: it's a little bloody!)

http://horse-art.ch/shettyforum/2018/03/20180322_192053.jpg

http://horse-art.ch/shettyforum/2018/03/20180322_194917.jpg

The leeches sucked more than an hour (when it's cold outside, it takes more time until they bite and they are a bit slower) before they let go. Teddys shoulder was soaked in blood afterwards, but this is normal because the leech enzyme is anticoagulant. It's anti-inflammatory and anitbiotic too, so I hope it helps on his shoulder strain trauma. Today in the morning, the bleeding on the bite wounds was stopped (in normal case, it can bleed up to 24 hours), but his blanket was soaked. He looks well. I'm exciting if it works. Maybe, we'll give a try with the leeches on Dominos ankle joints, which are osteoarthritic. Leeches can help a lot with arthritis, the therapist said.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 23, 2018)

Most interesting! How soon will you know if it helps?


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 23, 2018)

Marsha,people are so quick to be judgemental about things they know nothing about. A friend of my husbands was all flustered this year because Cappy did not have a blanket and my other two did. Well he DOES have a blanket, but it happened to be warmer when he got turned out than it was when the other two were out, so I pulled it off so he wouldn't be hot. Ya just can't win some days! Hope your hubby educated the fellow!

Northwolf, will the area get scabbed over after the treatment? I wonder how well they would work on humans with arthritis. Thanks for posting the pictures.

I had a small dry spot in the pasture so I ground drove Peanut today. It was nice to work with him. Maybe in a week or so the cart can come out.

All this endless mud has brought thrush to my barn. I have been treating with Coppertox every other day with good luck. My farrier said almost every horse he sees has it this year because of the wet.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 23, 2018)

I hate thrush. Dapper Dan's hooves are rather upright and tend to have the frog tight so I have to keep an eye on him when it's wet. I've never used coppertox. I just use peroxide. I guess I should invest in some coppertox--in case it ever rains again here.

Cayuse, would you consider using leaches for your arthritis? My grandfather used to keep bees and he wanted them to sting him for that reason.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 24, 2018)

I would consider leeches if they were in a place I couldn't see them too closely. I don't think I would want to look down and see them on my hands , but if they worked, I might be able to tolerate even that. Maybe if I thought of them as "pets" instead of giant ugly worm things I'd do OK??!!?

I think I could try it on a shoulder or hip or knee and not be too squimish.

Peanuts feet are upright with a deep, tight frog, too. He has a deep crack-like area at the back of the frog between the heel bulbs that got nasty. It is improving with the coppertox. The farrier recommended Thrushbuster but it was sold out.

Cappy has a few spots of it and Oatie has it in just one hoof. Coppertox thankfully is working on them, too.

I ground drove Peanut today and he was so good and enjoyed the walk. He was quiet to harness and unharness too. I just wish I could figure out his mouthiness. It is SO much better than it was two years ago, but it is a habit he falls back on like a security blanket when he gets agitated or nervous. I do not react when he gets that way, I just back him out of my space and redirect/refocus him. This is the best approach. Chastising him makes it worse. I just have to remind myself of how far he has come and not over analyze it. He is what he is!


----------



## Northwolf (Mar 26, 2018)

@Marsha: The first two days, there was no difference. But Teddy was MUCH better yesterday!!! I couldn't believe it




He's now willing to trot and going up- and downhill was no problem. But I'm still very carefully with him. The injury he has normally needs 3-4 months of recovering (and it's only 6 weeks ago it happened).



Cayuse said:


> Northwolf, will the area get scabbed over after the treatment? I wonder how well they would work on humans with arthritis. Thanks for posting the pictures.


Yes, it's a little bit scabbed now on Teddys shoulder, but it will heal quick. The scab is part of the healing process, my therapist said, and I should not remove it. But on human patients, the therapists use to make a bandage after the treatment. I think it would help with arthritis, I've heard a lot good results. It may be worth a try, particularly because there is no danger of side effects (except allergic reactions if there is an allergy) after a treatment. There are people who have the leeches as pets to reuse them from time to time, really



so it's a low priced therapy. I am actually thinking about having leeches as pets for my horses and in case of need for myself too.

But back to driving...



Cayuse said:


> I ground drove Peanut today and he was so good and enjoyed the walk. He was quiet to harness and unharness too. I just wish I could figure out his mouthiness. It is SO much better than it was two years ago, but it is a habit he falls back on like a security blanket when he gets agitated or nervous. I do not react when he gets that way, I just back him out of my space and redirect/refocus him. This is the best approach. Chastising him makes it worse. I just have to remind myself of how far he has come and not over analyze it. He is what he is!


I think you doing it right. I know this issue from my old gelding. Refocusing and not react is the best approach, I agree!

I drove Moony in the team the last three days. It was great and I tried to vary the driving routes. He's a horse that is afraid very fast. Once, he jumped back until he was almost sitting in his breeching when he saw a frightening thing (don't know what  ). I thought he gets more frightened now but he didn't. He accepted the limit given by the harness and calmed down. I'm glad he accepts the harness so good.


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 26, 2018)

Wow, there is a lot going on with everyone. Gotta admit, Northwolf, the leech thing is so interesting AND creepy at the same time! Maybe I can stick some to Clementine to suck the attitude out of her. 

Cayuse and Marsha: It sounds like Clementine has feet like your two. I coppertox her feet every time I trim them. Those deep frogs are a pain to keep cleaned out and dry for sure!

Clementine is just fine until you touch her. The more you pet or groom her the more irritated she becomes until she lashes out and bites. It doesn't matter where you pet her. She just gets irritated. She's fine on a lead or out running/playing with the others. She eats just fine as well. I think we're going back to the vet and I'm going to ask him to check for cysts just to rule them out. Then on to the Chiro. Maybe she slipped and her back or something is out causing general irritation with any physical stimulation?????

Drove the new wagon with the Fjords this weekend. Was only south for 2 days this time and dad really wanted to get the wagon out. After waiting for 6 months for it to arrive from Poland we are so happy with it!




I picked up my poodle puppy 5 days later than I had planned since I ended up on the Epic Road Trip to Walla Walla, Washington to pick up the new wagon. But I finally got her and I am in love! She's such a low key puppy. Don't get me wrong, she can run and play with the best of them. But when you pick her up she just goes limp and will sit with you for hours. When we eat dinner (or like when I'm sitting here on my computer) she parks under my chair and goes to sleep. I think we're going to get along. She's met the horses and already started riding on the wagons/carts so I think I've got myself a new cart dog. Coquette the cart dog. Works for me!




Heading back down South in two weeks so I'll be driving my horses then. I'm "babysitting" Smokey for the summer so I'll be driving him and Candace as a team all summer to keep both horses in shape. Plus, she's so much more motivated when she's teamed up with Smokey. Can't let him pass her you know. I need to build an evener for my cart....


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 26, 2018)

That looks like the Cadillac of wagons! Very pretty. Very pretty puppy, too!

How did they ship the wagon? Did you have to assemble any of it?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 26, 2018)

Wow! Fancy, gorgeous wagon! Your dad must be really excited to begin using it.

Something to consider with Clementine and grooming--do you think there could be static electricity going on? I had a horse that hated being brushed. I tried spraying the brush with a grooming mist and it helped. I was sewing with my Pffaf the other day using a straight stitch on polyester, and the needle suddenly leaped over to a stitch for joining two pieces of fabric! My husband said there must have been static electricity buildup. As I was trying to figure out what was going on, I must have discharged the static because I continued sewing without trouble. He told me to touch the grounded floor lamp while sewing. Sheesh. Electronic stuff!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Mar 27, 2018)

IM FLAT OUT IN LOVE. IS COQUETTE A STANDARD POODLE>? I HAVE HAD ALL THREE SIZEES LOVED THEM ALL. ANYHOW THAT IS MY KIND OF DOG.


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 28, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> That looks like the Cadillac of wagons! Very pretty. Very pretty puppy, too!
> 
> How did they ship the wagon? Did you have to assemble any of it?


They shipped it strapped into a cargo container with one other wagon. We weren't there for the unloading but they guy that was said they were strapped down well and filled the container. We didn't have to do any assembly on our wagon other than put the front lamps on. His however, is an omni-bus. He has to assemble the whole top level AND it was so tall that they had to put smaller shipping wheels on the front and the front wheels on the back. So now he has to take off the shipping wheels and move the rear wheels to the front and put the big rear wheels on. Lots of work for him. Also, he has to take the top level back apart to fit it in his storage garage.



Marsha Cassada said:


> Wow! Fancy, gorgeous wagon! Your dad must be really excited to begin using it.
> 
> Something to consider with Clementine and grooming--do you think there could be static electricity going on? I had a horse that hated being brushed. I tried spraying the brush with a grooming mist and it helped. I was sewing with my Pffaf the other day using a straight stitch on polyester, and the needle suddenly leaped over to a stitch for joining two pieces of fabric! My husband said there must have been static electricity buildup. As I was trying to figure out what was going on, I must have discharged the static because I continued sewing without trouble. He told me to touch the grounded floor lamp while sewing. Sheesh. Electronic stuff!


Static is a HUGE problem here. It's so dry. I'll try spraying her with my "anti-static" dog spray and see if that helps at all. I never would have thought of that but it irritates the crud out of me I've got static cling. That's crazy about your sewing machine. This is why hubby does all the electrical work around here 



jeanniecogan said:


> IM FLAT OUT IN LOVE. IS COQUETTE A STANDARD POODLE>? I HAVE HAD ALL THREE SIZEES LOVED THEM ALL. ANYHOW THAT IS MY KIND OF DOG.


She is a Standard. She's such a love! And I've decided I'm a sucker for brown. Brown horses, brown dogs, brown chickens.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 31, 2018)

My sister came out to help me today. I attached a big piece of cardboard to a rope for Buckly. Only put the rope through one side of the harness, through the tug. My logic was if the pressure is only on one side, he would not panic if he thought he could move away from it. Indeed he did, pushing against my sister with the white of one eye on the cardboard following him. We took him about a mile, cross tied between us. He was pretty stressed at first, but after about half a mile his head dropped and he stopped putting pressure on the lead. It was the noise behind him that was worst. The rope putting%2


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 31, 2018)

What is with that per cent sign? And it didn't post my whole message.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 1, 2018)

UhOh, Is your % going to be like my !'s ???

What was the rest of your post?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 1, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> UhOh, Is your % going to be like my !'s ???
> 
> What was the rest of your post?


Don't remember what I wrote. I think our internet went down as I was posting and the rest of the message fell through the cyber crack.


----------



## Northwolf (Apr 3, 2018)

I hope you all enjoyed the easter days?





I did! And drove a lot. We had bad weather on friday, saturday and sunday. But I drove my "new" team Massai and Moony every day, didn't care about the weather. Moony gets better every time I drive him! He's so great when I hitch and unhitch him, he's very calm and has a lot of patience. He stands like a rock until I finished the hitching or unhitching, I can even place him to the shaft (not yet hitched) and walk away, and he stays. And when we drive, I can stop the horses and let them wait and I do not use anyone who holds them. It's unbelievable how quick he was learning that. In the beginning, he was a little fidget and moving around all the time, could not be quiet for a second.

But, like all horses, we have problems too  He's still scary when we pass living areas, farms and roads with heavy traffic. We work on this. The last times, I always drove similar routes and vary step by step. And cantering is a problem too for Moony. He's a trotter, and when he's cantering, it's too fast and can get uncontrollable. So we try to avoid canter. It's not easy because Massai loves cantering, he tries to start canter from time to time.

Yesterday, the weather was better (very sunny and warm) and I packed Massai and Moony for driving outside with a friend and her two ponies. Massai was hitched at the sulky and I took Moony beside him. It was the first time I took Moony to drive out of town!!! I parked the trailer on a road with lot of traffic and let him eat some hay there. He was stressed first but cooled down. We drove a 90 minutes route and the boys had a lot of GO. Moony was a bit nervous as we passed farms with big farm machine, but he cooled down and did not try run away. So the trip was a complete success





My friend and I decided to do more trips like this.

Oh, and my sister was here on saturday to drive her pony Prince. She was not driving since years! So I helped her to hitch Prince. He loves driving. He's a bit taller than the other minis, he's 42". It was no problem for him to pull the carriage with two adults and three small children (uphill, I leaved the cart).

@Marsha: Great that your sister is helping you! I think Buckly made progress, didn't he? Do you use blinkers? Some horses are scared if they don't see what's following them. Maybe it's an idea if you use something on a rope you pull-along while walking with Buckly? Like a pull-along toy (don't know the word in english; we had ducks on wheels we pulled after us when we were children



), or a bobbycart or something. I used to pull long ropes or branches on a rope after me to get the horses use to things following them. And I never (re-)started to drive until this get "normal" for them.

@MajorClementine: Awww, what a lovely puppy! And your dads new wagon is great. How many people can have a seat on it?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 3, 2018)

Buckly pulled a large piece of cardboard. It made different noises sliding over the surfaces. He doesn't seem to mind the pressure of the rope on his side or rump-- but that scary thing behind him! I did not use blinders on him. I let him look around to see what's behind him. It also lets me get a better idea of what's going on in his head if I can see his eyes.

Buckly is hardly bothered by traffic or equipment, thank goodness.

Moony is a lucky horse that you are able to team him with a steady mate to help him learn.

Hope to hear Teddy is continuing to improve.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 3, 2018)

Marsha isn't interesting how much we can read from their eyes? Sometimes it can be subtle but the eyes always have something to say.

Buckly sounds like he settled down pretty quickly when pulling the cardboard. Have you tried him with it again?

I can tell when Peanut is mad/frustrated, he wrinkles his muzzle as if he is pursing his lips.

I drove Peanut twice, both for short times as he is out of shape. He was happy with it all, even stood quietly for all the harness adjustments that we needed to make.

I think I picked out a new cart. It is not fancy. Another easy entry cart with heavier wheels. It is blue.

I am hesitant about the color, just in case I ever use it for shows, but I am leaning towards it. It is REALLY blue. I would love red, but they don't have it.

Glad you had a fun weekend Northwolf, sounds like you were busy!


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 4, 2018)

Northwolf - Your Moony and his trot/fast canter sounds like my Clementine. I have to keep her to a walk or an easy trot or she gets going too fast and can get out of control. It sounds like he's really coming along. Like it's starting to "click" in his mind. And dad's new wagon holds 12-14 people including the driver and groom. One more if a kid wants to sit on the tiny seat in the front between the driver and groom. It folds so the groom can walk through to the back of the wagon if needed.

Marsha - Pistol is also trying to get used to "the thing" following him. He's okay with weight but not as okay with the noise. Dad started him in my driving bridle but I'm thinking of having him try an open bridle so he can see what's behind him. He seems to figure things out and accept them quickly when he can see them so we'll give this a try.

Cayuse - What cart are you getting? I would love an easy entry cart with hard rubber tires. Like some of the larger heavier wagons/carts have. I keep looking at carts and my hubby says "How many do you need?". I told him it's like buying different trailers to pull behind the same truck. You need different ones for different things





In my news... I drove Clementine today. I think I have my horse back. I'll try to keep the story short for you guys.

I decided I was going to hitch her and see how she was. So I got her out and tied her to the fence and started currying her. She is shedding so much right now. At first she was pretty annoyed with me. Pawing with gusto, swinging her rear from side to side, picking up her back legs. I tied her short so she couldn't get around to bite me if she felt so inclined. She is used to being tied short when we tack up on the lawn so she can't eat so this was nothing new to her. Anyway... I was on her right side and gently put a little pressure on her hip to move her over. She kicked out at me. I smacked her with the flat of the curry then put my foot up against her hip and pushed her over where I wanted her. It sounds harsh but I didn't push her any harder than I do with my hands. I just wanted to be out of range of that hind leg. Then I went back to brushing her. She put her ears forward and stood there quiet while I brushed her EVERYWHERE! She stood quiet while I harnessed her. We ground drove around a bit and she was quiet. So I hitched her and climbed in the cart. She is always eager to go when first hitched but she was easy to bring down. She didn't fight me or throw a fit. So we headed out on the road. She stayed in a walk or a low trot for me. She did shy at a few things but sometimes she looks for things to be scared of so that wasn't new. We drove for 30 minutes and ended on a great note. I was overcast but pretty warm and she's still very wooly and out of shape from not being driven much so I didn't want to work her too hard and make her miserable.

I am starting to wonder if whatever problem she had in the beginning caused the bad mood. Then she kept on with the bad mood even when she was feeling better. I didn't beat her into submission I just let her know that I wasn't going to put up with unnecessary crud. At the end of our drive she only had a little sweat where the belly band was, I gave her a little handful of grain, brushed her all over again, and she walked quietly on a loose lead back to her stall and went to happily eating her hay. HOORAY!!!

I have her on a pre/pro biotic and I don't know if that's what made her feel better but I'm keeping her on it. Several of you suggested it and I'm sticking with it!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 5, 2018)

Weather was supposed to be nice today, but so far this morning it isn't. We've had some terrible winds and cold snap lately. My Buckly cardboard blew away and I haven't found it yet. It had 30 feet of rope on it; I would have thought it would have caught on something nearby. I should have put it in the barn, but I thought I'd leave it out where he could ponder over it. Hoping to take a horse out today, but if the weather stays chill and windy, I will pass.

Upcoming outing with Head Start. If enough horse folk show up, I will take Buckly to be manhandled by pre schoolers while DD is giving rides. If not, Buckly will stay home. He needs the exposure, but will need adult supervision.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 5, 2018)

MajorClem, I bet your theory could be right. She picked up some bad mannerisms when she felt sick and they became a habit because they worked. If only they could talk and advise us of their "issues".

Cappy is going through a snitty spell. He's been pushy and mouthy and using his rump to ram whoever is in his space out of the way. The rump thing is a nuisance. It is a habit he came with and falls back into from time to time. His timing with the manuever has been perfected .

The cart is from Frontier Equestrian. Their mini easy entry. I should call and get the measurements on it and get the ball rolling.

Marsha, I hope you got out today. It was too cold for me today and we have had about three or!four days of hard winds, too. And rain.


----------



## Northwolf (Apr 9, 2018)

Spring arrived in central europe!! We had up to 74 degree on the weekend. And very sunny. My horses were all a bit tired and enjoyed laying flat on the sun. They had to work, but we took it easy and I did not hurry them up. I hitched my team Massai and Moony two times. A friend visited me on sunday with her two ponies and so we drove together. Each of us had a team. It was just fun! And we both realized we have superhorses as two free-range stallions who freaked out passed our way. But our two teams took it easy and did not not try to run away too. They just observed with interest how the girls ran after their horses to catch them.

I'm SO happy with the team Massai and Moony, they match very well. And Moony is the best trainee I've ever had (disregarding from being scared about big machines and other scary things, but luckily he didn't try to run away the last times).

Teddy and the old boys had grooming day yesterday. I washed them because they started rubbing, especially the old ones. I did not find any parasites, but I preventive used a anti-parasite tincture. Hope the rubbing will be better.

I walked a lot with Teddy last week, I think he's almost ok now. The scab on the leech-bite wounds is almost away, so I think I can slightly start driving soon. I had the ok to start again working with Teddy a few weeks ago but I don't wanted to rush.

Looking forward to my new cart who has three-horses-shafts and independent suspension...

@MajorClem: I welcome back Clementine! Glad to hear about the good news



Did you moved your horses back to your home or are they still in the south?

(sorry about the question, I'm not sure I missed out something but I didn't read about)

@Cayuse: Congrats for choosing a new cart  when will it arrive? It's the one without brakes, isn't it? I checked the website and saw they have a lightweight marathon style carriage... That would be MY cart if they were a european company





@Marsha: how is Buckly doing? Did you work him the last few days? I thought about him these days, I still have my fingers crossed for you and Buckly!!


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 9, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> MajorClem, I bet your theory could be right. She picked up some bad mannerisms when she felt sick and they became a habit because they worked. If only they could talk and advise us of their "issues".
> 
> Cappy is going through a snitty spell. He's been pushy and mouthy and using his rump to ram whoever is in his space out of the way. The rump thing is a nuisance. It is a habit he came with and falls back into from time to time. His timing with the manuever has been perfected .
> 
> ...


The little wagonette that I have is a Frontier Cart. We also have the large horse size for our team. We've been really happy with both carts.

I'm hoping that Clem is indeed feeling better and just needed an attitude adjustment. She was still doing well and behaving when I left.



Northwolf said:


> @MajorClem: I welcome back Clementine! Glad to hear about the good news
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are still south for a few more weeks. Middle of May they will be coming home. Just in time for perfect driving weather up here.

In other news.... dad kept telling me that Candace was not losing any weight on her "diet". I told him to quit cutting back her feed. If she wasn't getting smaller than that was just her shape and he needed to feed her the regular amount. He weighs the mini's feed so we know exactly how much they are getting. When I went down to see her this week I almost passed out. She's not fat.... SHE'S PREGNANT! I took one look at that little horse and there was no doubt in my mind. Especially when she's much fatter on one side than the other and two hours later the fat has switched sides. Poor thing. He's been feeding her less trying to get her weight down and she's trying to grow a baby. She's already bagged up too so it won't be too long.

When I told him she was pregnant he said "There's no way, we've had her too long". Nope dad, we've had her since September. That's only 8 months. So surprise, my Iowa mini was a 2-4-1. Now let's just hope that everything goes well. Neither one of us has ever had a horse foal so we're a bit out of our league but our direct neighbor at the horse barn has lots of experience so he's helping us keep watch on her. She's been moved to her own stall and pretty much free feeds on grass hay. The stall is secure so the baby can't get out and nothing can get in. Now it's just a waiting game.

Any words of wisdom?


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 9, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> Northwolf, I wish it was warm here! It was 30 degrees this morning. Peanut has been rubbing and itching, too. I washed his tail today with an anti fungal and I wormed him last week. He goes through spells of itchiness. It seems to be his tail mostly, and I have to keep his sheath very clean or he flops himself down on the ground and drags himself along on his belly to itch it.
> 
> I have not ordered the cart yet. I am still debating on the color, lol.
> 
> ...


Northwolf, I wish it was warm here! It was 30 degrees this morning. Peanut has been rubbing and itching, too. I washed his tail today with an anti fungal and I wormed him last week. He goes through spells of itchiness. It seems to be his tail mostly, and I have to keep his sheath very clean or he flops himself down on the ground and drags himself along on his belly to itch it.

I have not ordered the cart yet. I am still debating on the color, lol.

I was supposed to have my cataract fixed today but chickened out .

Northwolf, I wish it was warm here! It was 30 degrees this morning. Peanut has been rubbing and itching, too. I washed his tail today with an anti fungal and I wormed him last week. He goes through spells of itchiness. It seems to be his tail mostly, and I have to keep his sheath very clean or he flops himself down on the ground and drags himself along on his belly to itch it.

I have not ordered the cart yet. I am still debating on the color, lol.

I was supposed to have my cataract fixed today but chickened out ???.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 9, 2018)

MajorClem!!! I missed!your post somehow. I think because it was at the top of the page (and I managed to quote myself, too,I seem to be technically challenged today)

About Candace, Wow! She deserves here very own ! 

I hope that she has a baby that is a duplicate of herself, she is such a good girl. Are you happy? Any idea at all who the daddy might be?

Do you have pictures of her with her belly?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 9, 2018)

Wouldn't it be great if the baby was a good as she is! Hope all goes well for her.

I cannot get inspired to work with Buckly. Today was a good day to do it; I even walked out to the barn to harness him, and then turned away.


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 9, 2018)

Cayuse: I've chickened out of dental work before! I feel for you. Having a procedure on your eyes sounds like less fun than dental work.

I'm excited about the baby because who doesn't love a baby mini. However, I really hadn't expected it and never really had the desire to breed anything so I'm feeling kind of overwhelmed. No idea who she was bred to since I had a buyer who picked her up at the sale for me. He knew the previous owner though so I'm going to call and leave a message on his answering machine (Amish...phone at the business and only returns calls between 7-8AM) and see if he can ask who she was most likely exposed to. The thing I am a bit bummed about is, even though Candace is registered, the baby won't be. But I guess, since we will be keeping it, it's not such a big deal. 

I really hope it has the same attitude as Candace.

I am horse sitting Smokey this summer so I was hoping to drive Smoky and Candace quite a bit as a team. Kind of hard to do when she's nursing. When can you put them back to work? I am totally clueless. 

Marsha: I was feeling that way about Pistol this weekend. I got Clem out and we sorted through some of her issues then I went in to get Pistol and he's as jumpy as he was when we first got him. He's doing that fun thing where he's regressing. Gah! Dad is going to keep working with him but I just didn't have the patience or energy and that's never good. If I lose my temper with him that'll set him back even further.

Here's a couple pic of Candace. Only driving related because she's my wonder driver. Oh, and two weeks ago she spent the weekend with Smokey at Smokey's owner's family reunion pulling kids around in the wagon all day. I'm glad she was pulling with Smokey as a team. He's a good puller and she doesn't seem any worse for the wear.






It's kind of hard to tell in the pic but her udders are full and solid. Each side is a good handful for lack of a better way to explain it. Also, they were much more swollen on the day I left than they were 5 days previous when I arrived.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 10, 2018)

If Candace's former owner will cooperate, he might be willing to file a late stallion report, if the stallion is registered. AMHA will certainly work with you. Buckly was with a mare before I got him and I offered to do a stallion report for her, but they didn't care. Too bad for the baby. I would still do it, if they asked.

I feel a little impatient about training Buckly because of Dapper Dan's age. And at 10, Buckly isn't getting younger either! I still believe he will work out.


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 13, 2018)

It's official!!! My minis are back! Spring driving for me!

Well I can drive Clementine and Smokey anyway. Candace gets time off since she's too big to fit between the shafts anyway. I was bummed that I wouldn't get to drive her and Smokey as a team while I'm watching him this summer but I forgot to be grateful that I'll have a second horse to drive even with Candace out on maternity leave!

Whooooo hooooo! Maybe I can build some hours now!


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 13, 2018)

Glad they arrived safe and sound!


----------



## Northwolf (Apr 16, 2018)

Yeah, I'm glad too your horses arrived safe!



Great, you can make now some hours with your horses!

We had a very sunny and warm weekend. Drove two times with the M-team. Teddy came with us to get some training. On sunday, I hitched Teddy for the first time after his shoulder injury. HE'S BACK! Nothing reminded his shoulder was so bad two months ago. He was pulling like a tractor and seemed very happy.

How are you all? Does the spring arrives too in your regions?


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 16, 2018)

I know it's not driving related unless you count that momma is s driving superstar... but here is our new future driving star. Meet Perry! He's amazing.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 16, 2018)

Well that was fast! The trailer ride musta shook things loose !

He is adorable and a nice color, too.

How is Candace?

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 16, 2018)

Northwolf, glad to read Teddy is back to his old self. Must be nice to drive him again. I bet he was happy to get out and go!

No springtime here in New England. We had sleet yesterday and sleet with high winds today. I did get to drive Peanut on Friday before the wet weather came. I have not done a thing with Cappy except lunge him a bit everyday and practice some in hand things with him. It is hard to work two when the weather is not cooperating at all. It has been gray and damp and gloomy for what seems like months.


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 16, 2018)

Northwolf said:


> Yeah, I'm glad too your horses arrived safe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So happy Teddy is back!!!! What a great feeling that is when you've had one that's been injured and off duty and they make a full recovery back!

Spring around here teases us. It's a running joke that our weather goes as follows.

Winter

Fool's Spring

Second Winter

Spring of Deception

Third Winter

Mud Season

Actual Spring

Summer

False Fall

Second Summer

Fall

Right now we are just getting over Third Winter and into Mud season. It snowed Thursday night and a big rain storm is now blowing in. Hopefully another couple of weeks and we'll be into actual spring. Then the spring riding and driving begins!!! And all the tack has to be adjusted smaller as they lose their winter wooly coats. Clementine still has a full beard. I usually clip my driving horses down but not until June since our nights still get so cold.

Now that I have horses up here I need to get my carts back up here too. FIL is going down south in a couple of weeks to pick up a trailer he bought so he said he could bring my carts and wagonette up with him. It'll be muddy nasty weather off and on until then so I'm not losing much driving between now and then.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 16, 2018)

MajorClementine said:


> I know it's not driving related unless you count that momma is s driving superstar... but here is our new future driving star. Meet Perry! He's amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My gosh, that was fast! What a handsome fellow! Looks like she is a superstar mom as well.


----------



## Northwolf (Apr 17, 2018)

MajorClementine said:


> I know it's not driving related unless you count that momma is s driving superstar... but here is our new future driving star. Meet Perry! He's amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was very surprised to read about that, not expected yet! Congratulations to the little boy! I love his color





@Cayuse: I had doubt how he's feeling the day after our first drive... But he's all ok! I'm so happy, hope it's definitely over.

Seems we grabbed all the good spring weather for Europe... The forecast is sunny and warm the whole week, it may reach summer temperatures. I think about clipping the horses.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 23, 2018)

Tell me I did the right thing, guys.

There is a "strangles" outbreak in several places around me, near were I show. My minis are not vaccinated for it because there is some question as to the effectiveness and safety of the vaccine in older horses.

So I decided to forego show season. I do have a call in to my vet for her opinion, but I really don't want to risk strangles and I don't want to risk the vaccination, either.

I am so disappointed. I was going to show Peanut in harness for the first time this coming Sunday. I didn't post about it because I was worried it would be an epic failure, lol. I was going to share the good, the bad, and the ugly about the event afterwards. With Peanut, I was pretty sure I could count on a little of all three of those things happening, probably simultaneously, lol.

I know I am doing right in keep in the horses home, but I even postponed that darn cataract surgery to show this Spring (that and I chickened out, now I suppose I HAVE to get the eye fixed...no excuses)

?


----------



## Northwolf (Apr 24, 2018)

Yes, I think you're doing the right. I wouldn't risk the horses health for a show, too. But it's a pity anyway, I appreciate you're disappointed about that



I feel for you!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 24, 2018)

Instead of renting a stall, could you just stay at your trailer? As long as they

don't touch or drink from the same water you should be safe. I don't think it is airbourne but through body fluids. Although, I suppose, judges could pass it around in a halter class. So sorry you had to make a hard decision.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 24, 2018)

Thanks for listening and letting me whine about the situation. It is!!so nice to be able to come here and talk it over with people who understand. I set this one goal for myself a long time ago and I just can't seem to reach it for various reasons, none of them related to Peanut.

Marsha, we don't get stalls, we work out of the trailer. You're right about the transmission, via buckets and secretions (nasal and cough) but since it is at numerous barns in the area it makes me think the risk is too high that someone might show up with a horse that is carrying it.

Maybe when it all dies down we can go to one in the late summer.

On the bright side, if I am not showing this summer, I will have more time to work Cappy.


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 25, 2018)

I think you made the right decision. Any time you make a decision for the benefit of your horses health, it's the right decision. Even if it's hard and disappointing. It also helps get a quicker hold on an outbreak. The more people that keep their horses home the less distance the virus can spread. 

I also agree with your decision to not vaccinate the older horses for it. I'm believe that vaccinations are a good thing when used correctly. So many times we over-vaccinate or vaccinate when we shouldn't.

I would have loved to hear how Peanut did though



I've never had the guts to show anyone. I have no idea what I'm doing and not as willing to step outside my box. Next year? Or like you said, after this outbreak is under control maybe later this year.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 25, 2018)

I talked at length with my vet today she thought staying home was the best option. We went over the vaccination option and the conversation solidified how I felt about it. I sure learned a lot in 24 hours!

MajorClem, I was pretty nervous (and really excited) about showing him in a driving class. I have never driven at a show before and it was completely out of my comfort zone. Wish you lived close to me, we could step out of that "box" together!

Cappy's vacation is over. I took him out yesterday. He wore his new bridle for the second time and he seems happy with it, and the larger bit, too. The bit looks a little low and sloppy to me, but if Cappy's happy, I can live with it.

The cart shopping is ongoing, the goal has changed and my husband wants something that he can use with Cappy to "move things with" like brush and little logs and leaves and the neverending supply of manure tubs. So if any of you have an idea what kind of vehicle would work, let me know. From his desription, it sounds like he want a "manly" cart, lol. He even requested heavy duty tires. I'm coming up with a blank on it. A flatbed? I thought a forecart would be cute, but that it is not exactly what he described. And I can't find mini ones anywhere :-(

Marsha, did you clip Buckly yet?


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 25, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> I talked at length with my vet today she thought staying home was the best option. We went over the vaccination option and the conversation solidified how I felt about it. I sure learned a lot in 24 hours!
> 
> MajorClem, I was pretty nervous (and really excited) about showing him in a driving class. I have never driven at a show before and it was completely out of my comfort zone. Wish you lived close to me, we could step out of that "box" together!
> 
> ...


I would LOVE a forecart for my minis. The great thing about them is you can hitch anything onto them. So you can put a skid/sled on and haul hay or hook a chain on and drag logs or tires. Pioneer makes mini forecarts I believe.

Glad you feel good about your decision after talking with your vet. Care to share some of what you learned?

Also very glad that Cappy is happy in his new setup. Isn't it funny how sometimes we think it's the perfect setup and they hate it. Then a goofy, to us, setup works for them? Opinionated little beggers aren't they?


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 26, 2018)

MajorClem, I can try and share what I learned, but it was all thrown at me so fast that I can't swear I'll be completely!accurate. What I THINK I learned was that with the strangles vaccination it is either a live intranasal vaccination or an injection. The concern with the injection form of vaccination is infections at the injection site that can be pretty nasty. The concern with the nasal vaccination is if the horse has a certain amount of antibodies to the strangles virus already (from having it or having an exposure) and you give the vaccination, it can trigger some kind of exaggerated immune response and that reaction can also be pretty nasty. So to make sure it is safe to give, they can do a titer to see where the antibody levels are. If you know your horses health history you don't need the titer, but if the horse is new to you within 2-3 years you should pull the titer before giving the intranasal vaccination. Since I have had Peanut and Cap less than three years, the titer was recommended. And then after all that was explained, the vet said the vaccination is not all that effective and it might not prevent strangles but it WOULD make it less severe if they got it.

So after ALL that, I said no. It seemed like too much risk and not enough benefit. Sorry to be so long winded with that!

Every time I go to the Pioneer website, they have no mini forecarts. Maybe I am at the wrong site?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 26, 2018)

My neighbor took in a rescue. She thought just having a fence between it and her own 4 horses would be enough. When she called the vet out to look at the rescue, he told her to move him away from her horses quickly. All four of her horses got strangles. She didn't move the rescue quickly enough. The good news, everybody got well and the rescue went to a fine new home.

My two boys got into a kicking match tonight. Luckily I was standing right there and sprayed them with the water hose. Then separated them. What in the world!

Tomorrow is a full day.. 87 Head Start children. Got my cart washed and tires aired. Washed the dirt and bird guano off the trailer. Dapper Dan will have a dose of banamine in the morning. If I see he is getting tired, i will put him up and all the children won't get rides. My sister will have her little hrose also. My neighbor is coming to help with Buckly. I'm a little worried about him and the children and would prefer to handle him myself. But she is a hefty lady and I don't want DD to carry her and two children. She is a good rider and hrosewoman, so I'm sure she will be fine with Buckly. But I worry.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 26, 2018)

The boys must have Spring Fever! Do they ever get possessive of you, Marsha? Sometimes mine get!a little peeved with each other if one thinks I am playing favorites.

Have fun tomorrow ☺. Sounds like Buckly will be in good hands, but it is!hard not to worry. I bet he will be fine and the experience will be good!for him. I hope you have some pictures to share afterwards. 87 kids, that is alot!

I have edited!out so many ! today. I can't keep up with them. They are everywhere.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 26, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> The boys must have Spring Fever! Do they ever get possessive of you, Marsha? Sometimes mine get!a little peeved with each other if one thinks I am playing favorites.
> 
> Have fun tomorrow ☺. Sounds like Buckly will be in good hands, but it is!hard not to worry. I bet he will be fine and the experience will be good!for him. I hope you have some pictures to share afterwards. 87 kids, that is alot!
> 
> I have edited!out so many ! today. I can't keep up with them. They are everywhere.


I wasn't with them when they acted up. But I had them confined in the corral because we were working in the area and I didn't want to have to keep the pasture gate shut. They were likely peeved at being shut up. I've had Buckly 7 months now. I do detect a little possessiveness once in a while in him. Dapper Dan is such an independent character; he is so full of himself there isn't room for competition.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 27, 2018)

The Head Start outing went well. Got hitched by 9 am and children arrived. We gave rides until 11:30. Then about 12:15 two more classes came. We finished about 1:30. My helper ended up being needed to give rides on the big horses, so she didn't get to work with Buckly. He got some exposure, however. I was getting Dapper Dan all harnessed and found I didn't have a bit in my driving bridle! No one had a small bit. Called husband, and he brought me one from home--22 miles round trip.

All the little ones enjoyed going into the horse trailer to neigh and jump and scream. No one got stepped on or bitten. Weather was ideal.

Didn't get a picture of my sister and her little Jackio O; she is a beautiful little power house. Some children preferred to ride in her cart as she is a showy pinto.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 27, 2018)

Looks like you had a perfect day!

My husband loved the picture on the right (I do too), he said Dapper Dan looked happy. It is a beautiful picture of everyone and DD. It could be an ad for promoting minis!

Sounds like your hubby was the hero of the day. Good thing he was home at the time and knows what a bit is!

I see Buckly looking cool as a cucumber in the background 

PS: I would rather ride with DD because he is bay ☺.


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 28, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> Every time I go to the Pioneer website, they have no mini forecarts. Maybe I am at the wrong site?


I looked on Pioneer and you're right. They no longer have mini forecarts listed. They have draft and halflinger and that's all I can find. Grrrrr....!


----------



## Cayuse (May 4, 2018)

Who has been driving? Anything new going on with anyone?

I had Cappy out yesterday and today for a short time. The fist time hitched to the cart this Spring. He is out of shape so we kept it slow. My crooked little man tried to carry himsef straight, which we had worked on last Fall, until he got a little tired. That is when we stopped. He also offered to bend once or twice, so he did remember his lessons from last year.

I still can't manage to drive through a set of cones without flattening one!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 4, 2018)

I've been taking them for walks and doing some ground work, but too lazy/uninspired to drive. Thought I would wait until Dapper Dan's boots arrive to take him driving.


----------



## MajorClementine (May 4, 2018)

I've been so slammed with work, and the unexpected baby horse, yard work, new puppy in training. Add all that to not having a cart up here yet (still all down South) and I just haven't been motivated to get the minis out. I feed and brush them out twice a day (shedding, shedding, shedding) but they are just hay burners at the moment. We've had some big rain storms come through recently too. The weather can't make up its mind....


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 5, 2018)

MajorClementine said:


> I've been so slammed with work, and the unexpected baby horse, yard work, new puppy in training. Add all that to not having a cart up here yet (still all down South) and I just haven't been motivated to get the minis out. I feed and brush them out twice a day (shedding, shedding, shedding) but they are just hay burners at the moment. We've had some big rain storms come through recently too. The weather can't make up its mind....


Busy time of year for sure! With the days getting longer one would think we'd have more time to work with our horses, but yard work and gardening call instead.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 14, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> Who has been driving? Anything new going on with anyone?
> 
> I had Cappy out yesterday and today for a short time. The fist time hitched to the cart this Spring. He is out of shape so we kept it slow. My crooked little man tried to carry himsef straight, which we had worked on last Fall, until he got a little tired. That is when we stopped. He also offered to bend once or twice, so he did remember his lessons from last year.
> 
> I still can't manage to drive through a set of cones without flattening one!


I was looking back to the beginning of this topic and see you are at two years of driving in April.   You've come a long way.


----------



## Cayuse (May 15, 2018)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I was looking back to the beginning of this topic and see you are at two years of driving in April.   You've come a long way.


Thank you .  I have learned so much about driving here from everyone and appreciate the help I have received.  It is so good to have a place to come and share the all the ups and downs of the learning experience.

Since my show season was put on the back burner, I have been driving Cappy more.  I drove him out in the bigger pasture twice and he was good.  I tire him out in the paddock first, making sure his mind is on business.  His balance is better than last year, he is not so much on his forehand all the time.  I have put off calling the instructor because the weather was so cold and wet up until about two weeks ago.

I actually drove both minis yesterday, my husband was home and he hitched Cappy while I unharnessed Peanut.  It worked out well.   Today my arthritis is miserable so I just did chores and called it quits.  Now we are having a thunder storm.  I don't mind the rumbles, it is peaceful (unless its really a bad one).

How is Buckly coming along?  Do you have him dragging things again?  I think I read in the "hours" thread that he was?


----------



## MajorClementine (May 15, 2018)

?Happy 2 year driving anniversary Cayuse!!! You are waaaaaay ahead of where I was at two years. You're way ahead of where I am now at 5 years. So sorry to hear about your arthritis. Did the thunderstorm coming in make it worse??

So I'm completely overwhelmed right now. I went from having 2 minis to having 6 to care for. Pistol was an unexpected purchase that my father made. Pistol was supposed to be his project but the responsibility is all falling on me. If you don't work with him every day he just goes back to being a skittish mess. He's good natured but very suspicious. Guess that's what happens when you have no human contact for 8 years.

Then there is the new baby, Perry. I love the little guy but he was totally unexpected and he's a little handful. I love love love Candace and she was supposed to be my one new mini. I was supposed to have 3 not 5.

So where does the 6th one come in you ask? Dad told his friend that we (me) would keep Smokey for the summer while he is in Illinois. I  don't mind taking care of Smokey and we love to team drive him with Candace but she's out of commission for a bit and Smokey gets fat on air. I hate to give him back at the end of the summer with a hay belly and no muscle tone from standing around unused all summer but having 3 horses to drive and 2 to try and gentle and train and Major to keep in shape with walks and lunging I'm about fit to be tied!!!!

Sorry about the rant. I'm bailing water as fast as I can but the good ship "Sanity" is slowly sinking. No carts this weekend   but hopefully in the next week or two my FIL will be headed down to pick up that new trailer and can fill it with carts for me to bring up.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 16, 2018)

I would let Pistol veg for awhile.  And I believe Candace can drive now.  I have seen quite a few photos of foals running beside moms in harness.  I could never do 6horses.  I have 2. I have had 3 before and it was hard.  I pony an extra behind the cart to exercise one.  Hang on to your sanity!


----------



## MajorClementine (May 16, 2018)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I would let Pistol veg for awhile.  And I believe Candace can drive now.  I have seen quite a few photos of foals running beside moms in harness.  I could never do 6horses.  I have 2. I have had 3 before and it was hard.  I pony an extra behind the cart to exercise one.  Hang on to your sanity!


I have to get Perry halter broke before I can drive Candace. He's a little independent. He quit following her at about 4 days old.... like I said, little handful. I've got a mini foal halter on order so when that gets here we'll get to work so we can get her on the cart.

I'm really excited to get some team driving in this summer though. I'm also wondering if I can pair up Clementine and Smokey to teach Clem to be part of a team. Smokey is one of those almost bomb proof horses and he also out ranks Clem in the herd so I'm thinking, even though there is a big size difference, he may be the one to help with her. So we'll be ground driving them together soon


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 16, 2018)

MajorClementine said:


> I have to get Perry halter broke before I can drive Candace. He's a little independent. He quit following her at about 4 days old.... like I said, little handful. I've got a mini foal halter on order so when that gets here we'll get to work so we can get her on the cart.
> 
> I'm really excited to get some team driving in this summer though. I'm also wondering if I can pair up Clementine and Smokey to teach Clem to be part of a team. Smokey is one of those almost bomb proof horses and he also out ranks Clem in the herd so I'm thinking, even though there is a big size difference, he may be the one to help with her. So we'll be ground driving them together soon


That little rascal!  If he won't follow mom then it wouldn't work to have him loose.  Hope the Clem/Smokey team work out!


----------



## Cayuse (May 16, 2018)

The good ship "Sanity" is slowly sinking...  That got me giggling MC!  I have been on that particular vessel myself and the bailing buckets always seem to have holes in the bottom.

Six is a lot to care for,  my small group of three wears me out some days.

 I think the pairing of Clem and Smokey sounds like a great idea!  Hope the carts get to you soon so you can get started ☺.

If Perry is independent, maybe he can learn to stay in a pen while his ma is being worked with, it could be like semi-weaning lessons.  Maybe as long as he can see her, he would be OK if you drove her around but stayed close.

Thank you both (MC and Marsha) for noticing my "two years" ☺!

Oh, and yes the arthritis get worse when storms come through, mostly when it involves humidity.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 18, 2018)

I notice ground driving Buckly that when I ask for a whoa he always turns slightly to the left.  So I am trying to be ready with the right rein.  Also, asking for quick whoa-walk up transitions is helping him to stop more straight.  He still wants to move left when asked to Stand.  Right now I am more concerned with getting a good Stand that whether he is straight.  We will work on straightness later.  I trotted behind him today--he was a little spooked at first with me coming up quickly behind him, but soon figured it out.  I need to work him more; just too lazy.

Dapper Dan wore his boots today for the first time on a full drive.  We went our 2 mile route.  It was a pleasure to see him trotting comfortably on the rough gravel.  One time on the paved road he seemed to slip, but I think he is still learning to lift his feet in the boots.  I stopped to check them 3 times.  Once I tightened two of the boots.  No debris in them when we got home and no sign of any rubbing.  I'm pleased!


----------



## jeanniecogan (May 18, 2018)

thanks Marsha for being the  'easy boot tester'.  it is on my list of 'gotta haves'.    However i dont need to have them here, it is mostly sand and very rarely seldom even see a stone let alone a rock,  nothing like rock heaven (Ky.)  i think i lived there??? really don't remember


----------



## Cayuse (May 19, 2018)

I have a lot of rocks here, too.  I envy the good footing that you have now Jeannie.  I was just mulling over what to do about my welsh pony, he has thin soles but can't be shod without sedation. The gravel bothers him sometimes.  I spent the afternoon reading up on Venice Turpentine and Durasole.  I think I might try one of those.

I drove both Peanut and Cappy today.  It was an odd day.  They both were very "looky".  Lots of animal activity in the underbrush and trees, it was like driving in a jungle.  Squirrels thrashing and birds screeching and branches snapping.  Plus it was cool, no heat to take the edge off.  Plus, I did not ground drive Cappy first and he needs that or to have a run in the paddock first to blow the stink off. That is something I always need to remember to do.  But we got finally got settled and hopefully worked off the excess energy.  

Come to think of it, even the welsh pony was all goofy this afternoon.  Maybe the deer were in the area. Or Bigfoot.

I am looking at a used cart next week that a friend has for sale.  If the measurements are right, we will bring it home with us.


----------



## Cayuse (May 20, 2018)

Greetings from Peanut.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 25, 2018)

My sister came out with Jackie O and we had a very nice drive.  Had to stop once for a neighbor to spray some OFF on my sister.  We went through a rather rough place then had to go down through a ditch to get back up on the road.  Had not been that way since the rain so I didn't think about standing water.  Had to get out of our vehicles so our horses could get through the tall grass and mud.  I wondered what the Easy Boots would do, if they would get sucked off or filled with debris--they did neither.  DD did not stumble once this time and I was happy to see the toes on the back feet are rounding out and not worn square any more!  I had to wash the boots but there was hardly any debris in them so I don't think I need to worry so much about debris rubbing him.  Nice breeze so once we got out of the tall grass no mosquitos.  Very nice drive!


----------



## Cayuse (May 25, 2018)

Thanks for the Easy boot update,  I am glad they are working out for DD and that you had a nice drive.  It is nice to hear your  first hand experience with them over differing terrain.  I would like to get a pair for Peanut at some point, probably in the Fall as that is when my field get hard. The Cavallo boots I have for Cappy are too small for him.  

I hitched and drove Cappy by myself yesterday.  My mom watched and was on "stand by" if I needed a hand.  He was a good boy and stood very quietly.  Then I ground drove Peanut.  I am still not comfortable putting Peanut to the cart without my hubby near by to speed things up if I can't hitch him fast enough. Peanut has his own timetable and runs on his own schedule☺.  I have hitched him alone while hubby putters around the barn and that's OK.  I'm not ready for 100% solo yet.  I need to know someone is nearby.

MajorClem, did your carts get to you yet?  Hope you can drive this weekend.

I hope EVERYONE  has a chance to drive over the long Holiday weekend!


----------



## Cayuse (May 26, 2018)

Hubby spread the manure pile yesterday.  The tractor tire left a big flattened hunk of old black poo  hidden partially in the grass.  Peanut and I came trotting down the hill this morning at a pretty good clip and all of a sudden, BAM! he slammed to a halt.  I think he thought it was a hole in the ground ?.  He did the same thing once with a snake in his path, he screeched to a halt and then jumped sky high over the snake, gathered his wits and proceeded on with our drive like nothing happened.  Scared me though!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 26, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> Hubby spread the manure pile yesterday.  The tractor tire left a big flattened hunk of old black poo  hidden partially in the grass.  Peanut and I came trotting down the hill this morning at a pretty good clip and all of a sudden, BAM! he slammed to a halt.  I think he thought it was a hole in the ground ?.  He did the same thing once with a snake in his path, he screeched to a halt and then jumped sky high over the snake, gathered his wits and proceeded on with our drive like nothing happened.  Scared me though!


Good thing you didn't fall out of the cart.  Mine has done that with black tar lines in a street.


----------



## MajorClementine (May 28, 2018)

Sounds like everyone is enjoying the spring driving. I am envious of those of you who have trails to drive on. It's all road driving for me around here. You'd think in such a rural area there would be more trails but most of them have been closed to horses to accommodate the big city move-ins and there mountain bikes. Our biggest trail system just got shut down to horses due to hikers complaining of poo on the trails. Breaks my heart. 

My FIL is going south to deliver and install some cabinets and will be coming home on June 7th with an empty cargo trailer. He has kindly agreed to stop and pick up my wagonette and EE cart so I will finally have something to drive. I'm really sad to have missed driving all of May. Our weather is so great this time of year. We really need to get the kinks worked out of our horses living in two different locations during the year. I may rotate taking who goes south in the winter. Then I can work with one or two of them both places and I'll keep at least one vehicle in each location.
 

Marsha: So glad the boots are working for you. I think I'm going to be getting fronts for Candace and Clementine. With nothing but asphalt to drive on I think it would be a good idea to prevent concussive injuries to their joints. 

I am trying to decide if I need to thin out the herd a little bit. It would be a huge stress relief in one way but a stressor in another. It stresses me to have so many to work with but at least I know they are happy and well taken care of if I'm the one caring for them.... We'll see how the summer goes.

And... in final news. Clementine seems to be back to her old self. Gave her and Major their summer shave downs on Friday and she stood there totally unbothered. Hasn't been aggressive or unhappy at all since coming home. I think she will NOT be going south again. Apparently she doesn't like the desert.


----------



## Cayuse (May 28, 2018)

:ThumbUp  for Clem! Happy that she is feeling back to herself.

I  completely understand about your reluctance to"thin the herd", in all my years of having horses, I have only sold one.  There has been a lot of really old timers hanging out around here, they don't ever move on unless it's to that big pasture in the sky.    Do you have any trustworthy friends who might like to lease a mini?  That way you would be able!to get!a break, but still retain some control over their care.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 28, 2018)

I have sold afew.  One always thinks no one will takesuch good care of them.  But mine all went togood places, excellingat driving, when I could nit take them farther, or as pets.  Don't be afraid to let them go.


----------



## Northwolf (May 29, 2018)

I agree with Marsha and Cayuse. I leased a mini two years ago. 15 yo gelding and not worked. He was such a nice, lovely boy! But he was his own man and his beliefs in live was to rather hang around on the pasture than working... Then, we discovered he had a genetic disease called tracheal collapse and vet advised to retire him because it's incurable. His future was to be a lovely pet for children. So the owner took him back for her little boy and I was looking for a new driving mini, then I found Teddy and Moony. I felt very bad at this moment, but I think this was one of the best decisions I've ever done. The mini with the incurable disease is now enjoying the retirement and he's very beloved by children in his new home. He is much happier there than he was here because he don't have any pressure to perform.

I think it's better to have less minis and train them well than having more horses and not enough time for each. I have three mini horses (and my two old, retired ponies who have their rest home until they die at our place), but it's the maximum for me. It works, but it's only working because they do very well and I can train them all at a time when I have not enough time to work them separately.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 29, 2018)

Called a trainer last night.  I'm going to send Buckly to him.  He only has big horses but I know he can do littles also.  It isn't that I let my horses get away with stuff, it is more that they know I am not naturally a boss mare, a leader.  I am tired of people telling me I need to train myself; I have tried to train myself to be a leader and it just isn't going to happen.  I just can't seem to match myself with the correct horse.  My husband watched me with Buckly lately and a few nights ago he told me I should get rid of him.  I am going to try the trainer.


----------



## threeten (May 29, 2018)

I mostly lurk here but this sounds so much like my experiences. I can ground drive a green horse but those first times in the cart I always have a trainer do it. I have found that most ponies will have a least one "blow up" in the cart and then they settle into it. I think you are doing the right thing and a trainer can work with you to help you get started with him.


----------



## Cayuse (May 29, 2018)

Your not alone in finding it difficult to be the leader.  I have always had a hard time with it.  I can do it for a short period time if I remain very cognizant of having to be the "boss" but it does not come natural and it can be kind of exhausting, if I am to be honest about it.  Basically, I'm a pushover ?.  Peanut needed a leader badly when I bought him and I learned a lot from him (and another mare I had) but I am surely glad he and I have  (almost) reached our happy place of mutual respect and have "peaced out" lol.

Sending Buckly to a trainer sounds like a really good option.  You like him and his personality and that's a big plus right there.

When is he going to start his boot camp?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 29, 2018)

He will call me tomorrow to set up something.   He is a young cowboy, but a wizard with horses.


----------



## jeanniecogan (May 29, 2018)

well, i will stick my two cents here.  you have to make hard decisions in this horse world.  i had to let my big guys go.  it was soooo hard.  Traveler, a born on the farm baby that we kept for 14 years was just too much for me.  he was a big quarter horse.  not a mean bone in him.  but i actually couldnt clean his stall and couldnot get on him anymore.   a young man came along and brought his own saddle and pad with him.  he brushed him and talked to him.  (i should stick in here that he only loved me and acted up, a little when he thought someone otherr than a family member was going to get on him).  but he fell in love with this young man and Traveler never looked back when he led him to his trailer.   i cried for days, but i knew i did the right thing.

sending Buckly to a trainer is an awesome alternative.  i am having a little fear of Daisy,  don't know why but i am having someone come over and drive her for a few days. i hope that will bring back my confidence.  Dont ever be afraid to ask for help.   wouldnt it be great if we could get together once a month and help each other.  i think we would sail through all our problems together.   love you all.


----------



## Cayuse (May 30, 2018)

Marsha Cassada said:


> He will call me tomorrow to set up something.   He is a young cowboy, but a wizard with horses.


Nothing wrong with a cowboy, sometimes they have more horse sense than the fancy trainers and he sounds like he might be one of those that has a knack with horses.  Wish we had a few good cowboys around here.  Good luck with him!

Jeanne, I get nervous with Cappy when I am in the pasture instead of the smaller area.  I make hubby drive him  out there first.  Cappy has more respect for my husband and usually a few spins around with him settles him down.  Cappy has just so much to say before work starts in earnest. I keep waiting for this phase to pass!

 You will get sorted out with Daisy.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 30, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> Nothing wrong with a cowboy, sometimes they have more horse sense than the fancy trainers and he sounds like he might be one of those that has a knack with horses.  Wish we had a few good cowboys around here.  Good luck with him!
> 
> Jeanne, I get nervous with Cappy when I am in the pasture instead of the smaller area.  I make hubby drive him  out there first.  Cappy has more respect for my husband and usually a few spins around with him settles him down.  Cappy has just so much to say before work starts in earnest. I keep waiting for this phase to pass!
> 
> You will get sorted out with Daisy.


I think the modern cowboys are a little more scientific than the ones I knew growing up in the wild west.  Life was harder on man and beast in those days.

What I fear is that Buckly will turn out to be like Rowdy--fine as long as his pasture mate is along but a dangerous brat when I tried to take him out by himself.  Buckly has never been alone.  Dapper Dan was an "only" for our early years together, and off and on he has been an only.  He likes his companion, but can work alone.  If Buckly cannot work alone, then I am in trouble again, as I don't have anyone to regularly drive with me.   If I were younger, I would seriously consider getting a team setup.  But it isn't something I want to do by myself at this point in my life.  I just want to have a nice horse and go for a pleasant drive without drama.  Is that too much to ask??


----------



## Northwolf (May 31, 2018)

Thumbs up for your decision, Marsha! I think Buckly will turn into a nice driving horse, he just needs self-confidence. If you're always in fear that he's turning into a Rowdy-like, you're sending the wrong signals by your subconscious and you cannot stop this. So the only way to break out of this pattern is getting professional help who can show Buckly that he's a cool and balanced driving horse. Good luck for Bucklys boot camp, I'm excited to hear about his progresses


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 31, 2018)

I have been told that I am very good with a new horse that has a questionable past, is unhandled, skittish, or generally spooky and fearful.  I can have them clipping, loading in a trailer, leading nicely, ground driving, and doing a few tricks.  But,  I think I have to acknowledge that I am pretty much a failure at taking the horse farther along.  If the horse is somewhat docile by nature, I am okay.  But if he is resistant or "hot", then I cannot seem to move him along in training.  I agree that psychology plays a big part, but it is more than that.  I am not a natural leader and that's that.  A horse that requires a strong leader won't work well for me.  I do feel good that I have taken horses that were neglected pasture ornaments and brought them along to be companions, drivers,  and even to shine in the show ring--for someone else.  

Buckly goes to the trainer next Wednesday.  I think the cowboy is excited to work with him!  We have to wait till next week, as the cowboy is competing in a big regional rodeo this weekend.    He frequently rides his horse to work cattle without a bridle.  I haven't even talked cost yet.  We are supposed to firm everything up on Monday.


----------



## Cayuse (May 31, 2018)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I have been told that I am very good with a new horse that has a questionable past, is unhandled, skittish, or generally spooky and fearful.  I can have them clipping, loading in a trailer, leading nicely, ground driving, and doing a few tricks.  But,  I think I have to acknowledge that I am pretty much a failure at taking the horse farther along.  If the horse is somewhat docile by nature, I am okay.  But if he is resistant or "hot", then I cannot seem to move him along in training.  I agree that psychology plays a big part, but it is more than that.  I am not a natural leader and that's that.  A horse that requires a strong leader won't work well for me.  I do feel good that I have taken horses that were neglected pasture ornaments and brought them along to be companions, drivers,  and even to shine in the show ring--for someone else.
> 
> Buckly goes to the trainer next Wednesday.  I think the cowboy is excited to work with him!  We have to wait till next week, as the cowboy is competing in a big regional rodeo this weekend.    He frequently rides his horse to work cattle without a bridle.  I haven't even talked cost yet.  We are supposed to firm everything up on Monday.


Marsha,  I think your strengths far outweigh your weaknesses when it come to horses.  Taking in neglected or mishandled ones and turning them around is not as easy task and usually harder than starting one that is a blank slate because of the baggage that they come with.  That you are able to do it says a lot!

Is the trainer close to you so you can visit while Buckly is there?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 1, 2018)

Yes, I plan to go up and watch him work, if possible.  He is about an  hour away.    I have begun separating the boys during the day.  They are together at night.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 1, 2018)

Cappy and I had a lesson today.  It went pretty well.  We worked on ground driving, keeping him soft in the bridle and the clarity of my aids.  I ground drove him then the instructor drove him and then I finished up with him.  Cappy remembered her from two years ago and remembered she means business, lol.  He was not lackidasical with her.   Instructor makes it look so easy.  She said all of the bumps in the road are of my making : -) therefore fixable.  So if we fix me and my bad habits, hopefully we will progress a little further instead of being stalled out.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 3, 2018)

I've had my boys separated during the day for 4 days now.  Buckly is much more responsive to me.  I think if he were my "only" we would get along more quickly.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 3, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> Cappy and I had a lesson today.  It went pretty well.  We worked on ground driving, keeping him soft in the bridle and the clarity of my aids.  I ground drove him then the instructor drove him and then I finished up with him.  Cappy remembered her from two years ago and remembered she means business, lol.  He was not lackidasical with her.   Instructor makes it look so easy.  She said all of the bumps in the road are of my making : -) therefore fixable.  So if we fix me and my bad habits, hopefully we will progress a little further instead of being stalled out.


What tips about your "bumps" did you get that you can share?


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi Marsha, One of our "bumps" is that I don't give concise and clear aids and mean it.  As an example,  I am a great on for asking for an upward transition and not getting after them if they don't comply.  I am what I!would call a "picker" in that I ask for a trot, and ask and ask and ask, but I don't get firm about it so they loose all respect for me and I end up picking at them all the time to do something.  She told me to "ask once, if no response ask again firmly, and if then no response, ask again followed by some encouragement(not harshly) with the whip"   It's not just transitions, I am wishy washy with everything concerning the horses. I guess it all goes back to that thing about being a "leader".  I have a hard time maintaining the boss mare role. Probably you and I are a lot alike in that way.   I want to be their friend and not their leader and they take advantage of that a little.  

Another thing that I don't do is support them throughout a turn,  I just ask for the turn and then not support them with both the inside and outside rein.  I drop contact and then they are on their own looking for  guidance.  I was starting to learn this two years ago, when my lessons stopped.  It is not easy for me to do for some reason and Cappy likes a lot of contact.  Peanut can do without it 

If I think of other specific things the instructor said, I will post them. I would say that  the theme of the lesson was I don't offer enough guidance.

When she ground drove Cappy,  he was marching right along, she was even driving him one handed and he was turning with a flick of her wrist, lol. He is a funny little mite, like I said, he seemed to remember her from two years ago and was happy to see her.

How are the plans going for Buckly, is he still going to the trainer Wednesday?


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 5, 2018)

Th instructor did say that Cappy was much better about getting into everyone's space and being rude.  She noticed he was a lot less pushy and the lessons she had given me in the beginning worked well. So that was a positive thing I thought that I would mention.  

We have worked quite a bit with the "box" formula.  They have their space, which is like an invisible box, and the handler has the same.  Horse should not step out of their "box" and into yours without an invite.  This teaches them to respect your space and stay a certain distance from you.  The past year or so the phrase "Cappy, get back in your box!" has been heard often.  It seems to have worked ?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 5, 2018)

I like the box idea around the horse instead of around me.  That seems to me a useful leadership tip.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 5, 2018)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I like the box idea around the horse instead of around me.  That seems to me a useful leadership tip.


It is SO much easier to me to remember a box around them than to imagine one around me.  The concept works slick with Cappy.  It works pretty good with Peanut, too.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 7, 2018)

I hope the cowboy gets back to you on working with Buckley. So many times (for me anyway) a trainer is the answer. Outside help is almost always a good thing. It's like grooming clients that tell me their don't won't let them brush him. "He bites me when I try" they say. I almost never have any trouble brushing those dogs. I'm confident handling the dogs and they know I mean business. I think horse trainers are the same way. They understand horses in a way we sometimes don't.

 I am thinking my dad needs to send Pistol to someone to train him or he needs to take him back down south and work with him himself. This little guy has the most amazing movement I've ever seen and he doesn't have an aggressive bone in his body. He'd make an amazing driving horse but he needs someone that knows how to work with a skittish horse. I'm not that person. Marsha, I need you to take him and work with him to get over his fears. He just lived his whole life without human contact so he's wary of it. He's so sweet but I've got no idea how to progress with him and no time.

My EE cart is for sure coming home this week! The other carts will come up later this month when my dad has time to bring them up (he wants to bring his marathon wagonette up as well) but I'll have the EE and it works on all 3 of the drivers. I'll take Smokey out first to get him some exercise since this is the longest he's gone without being driven. He's getting to be pushy in his stall and needs worked. Then hopefully Clementine and I can go out and enjoy a drive...she still seems to be her old happy self. Although, I have to say, I'm wary around her after that nasty bite. It'll take a while before I trust her fully again. But I'm also more vigilant around her and make her keep out of my space. I'm going to start telling her to stay in her box!

We'll see how the spring/summer go with all the minis. I'm moving them up from the barn to my back yard this weekend. That way I can work with Perry (the baby) and Pistol on a daily basis even when I only have 20 minutes to spare. Plus, there is so much more activity and things to get used to up here. Kids and dogs in the yard, the metal shop next door, lawn mower, etc. I think it will be good for Perry and Pistol to both be around more people, things, and noise. There is no one living down at the barn these days so it's dead quiet all day and night. The deer, owls, and sandhill cranes have moved in even.

Anyway....if I'm still overwhelmed at the end of the summer then I may have to think about re-homing a mini or two. Smokey will go back with his owner and, unless dad is willing to take Pistol and work with him, I may see if someone wants to buy and train him for driving. He really is a beautiful horse. Anyone need a project?


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 9, 2018)

I bet the baby is getting big. It will be nice to have them in your backyard, it will be so much easier. .We have an owl living near our barn too.  He scared me the other night.  I went out to check the horses because I heard something and when I was in the barn I heard this incredibly loud  "whoo whoo WHOO" and what sounded like talons scratching on the metal roof.  It gave me the willies.  I hear the owl every night, but not THAT close.  I think that he was what got the horses restless.

I hope that your cart arrives in time for some driving this weekend.

Peanut had a lesson Friday, we worked on me again.  Keeping my chest open and having a straight line from hands to bit, also worked on getting him to step under hi!self a little bit more on the inside of turns, we got a few steps here and there.  He was using muscles he forgot he had so it was "one step at a time."  I got the all clear from the vet about going to shows, so we took him to one today.  I brought the cart just in case, but I ended up just ground driving him all over the show grounds.  He has not been shown for two years and although he was very very good in the halter classes, he was just just a little bit too amazed at the larger horses for me to feel comfortable driving him.  He ground drove with both me and my instructor and after about 15 minutes was relaxed and happy.  I wanted to leave it there, on a happy note for him. He really tried pretty hard.  Again,  it was one step at a time.

I will try and post a picture tomorrow.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 9, 2018)

Glad you are able to go to a show!  It will be a grand event when you get to drive.  Love to see pictures.

I find as I get older it is harder for me to take instruction from a trainer and implement it.  And I worry that my incompetence is confusing my horse and frustrating him. 

The Belgian folk contacted me and said after chores on Monday they will call and talk about Buckly.  I have not ground driven him in a a few weeks.  We go for walks and work on some ground exercises.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 10, 2018)

Yes! I hear the instruction and my mind processes the command but it takes awhile to put the whole thing into action. My body and my mind seemed to have grown disconnected.

I hope the Belgian trainer turns out to be nice.  I wonder what ever happened to the cowboy.  Hope he didn't get wiped out at a rodeo or something.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 10, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> Yes! I hear the instruction and my mind processes the command but it takes awhile to put the whole thing into action. My body and my mind seemed to have grown disconnected.
> 
> I hope the Belgian trainer turns out to be nice.  I wonder what ever happened to the cowboy.  Hope he didn't get wiped out at a rodeo or something.


Yes, I was a little worried about the cowboy too.  I see his mom at weight watchers so I will ask her about him.

Hope tomorrow to hear from the Belgian folks.  They said they would call after chores, about 10 am.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 10, 2018)

Here is Peanut at the show yesterday.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 10, 2018)

And another one.  I was pretty happy with the little fella ?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 10, 2018)

Peanut is a handsome boy!  Love the white on his forehead.  Bigs and littles, or just littles at the show?

If we were closer, I would love to work with Pistol a little.  That is probably my favorite part, working with a scaredy horse and helping them get over fears.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 10, 2018)

Thank you!  He was the littlest one at the show.  He went in pony/mini halter and did super well.  We went in the solid color class which was  both biggies and ponies and he got a little stressed at the in gate/ out gate when a lot of the biggies crowded him.  He kept it together enough get placed in each class, I was over the moon about that.  By the end of the day he was acclimating to the big horses.   

Pistol does sound like he would be fun to work with.  How far from MajorClem are you??? ?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 10, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> Thank you!  He was the littlest one at the show.  He went in pony/mini halter and did super well.  We went in the solid color class which was  both biggies and ponies and he got a little stressed at the in gate/ out gate when a lot of the biggies crowded him.  He kept it together enough get placed in each class, I was over the moon about that.  By the end of the day he was acclimating to the big horses.
> 
> Pistol does sound like he would be fun to work with.  How far from MajorClem are you??? ?


I'm about 3 days from Pistol!

Glad to hear you placed! Congratulations!


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 14, 2018)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I'm about 3 days from Pistol!
> 
> Glad to hear you placed! Congratulations!


Maybe I'll drive out and drop him off for the summer.... I'd even pay you for your time/feed. Wish it were possible. He needs someone to understand him a little.

Love the pics of Peanut at the show. Doesn't he clean up all nice and shiny!


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 14, 2018)

Too bad you couldn't arrange a convoy to get Pistol to Marsha.   You'd need a driver in the middle though.  Then it would be one day each.  I suppose two days if you count the

turn around time :-(    I fell in love with Pistol when you posted the picture of him in the trailer last year.

Have you moved him to your house yet?

Did your cart arrive?


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jun 14, 2018)

Peanut is a very much a surprise.  He is so handsome.  Nice to meet you too, Cayuse.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 15, 2018)

jeanniecogan said:


> Peanut is a very much a surprise.  He is so handsome.  Nice to meet you too, Cayuse.


Thank you Jeannie,  That Peanut is FULL of surprises. ? Both good and bad.  

Remember the nursery rhyme about the "little girl with the curl in the middle of her forehead, when she was good she was very, very good and when she was bad, she was awful"?

That would be Peanut.  I have learned to embrace and enjoy his many selves, lol.

We had a lesson today.  Ground driving.  We worked on transitions again and keeping a steady contact.  He challenges me because he is so responsive he reacts faster than I do and I end up!dropping the contact on downward transitions.  We got it together though.  But I was pooped afterwards.  

I just want to take a minute and thank everyone here for always being so encouraging.  I appreciate everyone's advice and help.  You guys are the BEST!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 19, 2018)

Well, it wasn't a drive but we had an interesting walk this morning.  Outside our gate was a fat porcupine on the side of the road foraging.  He raised his quills when he saw us.  Buddy was excited, but he knows better than to mess with porcupines.  Dapper Dan gave him a second look.  We watched him for a while.  He has large feet, I suppose for climbing and digging, and sort of lifts them up and they flop down when he walked.  He found something to eat and sort of sat like a squirrel while he ate it.

We went on with our walk and on the way home I found a big long tow chain on the the side of the road.  I tried to drag it, but it was too heavy so I hooked it to Dapper Dan and he dragged it home.  Porcupine nowhere in sight when we returned.  I hope he is not up in our trees, gnawing.

With Buckly at the trainer, Dapper Dan and I spend more time together.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 19, 2018)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Well, it wasn't a drive but we had an interesting walk this morning.  Outside our gate was a fat porcupine on the side of the road foraging.  He raised his quills when he saw us.  Buddy was excited, but he knows better than to mess with porcupines.  Dapper Dan gave him a second look.  We watched him for a while.  He has large feet, I suppose for climbing and digging, and sort of lifts them up and they flop down when he walked.  He found something to eat and sort of sat like a squirrel while he ate it.
> 
> We went on with our walk and on the way home I found a big long tow chain on the the side of the road.  I tried to drag it, but it was too heavy so I hooked it to Dapper Dan and he dragged it home.  Porcupine nowhere in sight when we returned.  I hope he is not up in our trees, gnawing.
> 
> With Buckly at the trainer, Dapper Dan and I spend more time together.


We've got porcupines here and dogs are not as smart as horses. Every time one of the dogs goes and tries to bite it and ends up with a face full of quills. And they don't learn after they've been quilled. They try again with the next one. We all carry pliers in our trucks/saddles/campers for this reason. Glad your horses are smarter than my dogs. Not that it's hard....

I love that you had DD drag the chain home. Don't you just love roadside finds? What a good boy he was to bring that heavy chain home for you. How did you hook it to him??

 



Cayuse said:


> We had a lesson today.  Ground driving.  We worked on transitions again and keeping a steady contact.  He challenges me because he is so responsive he reacts faster than I do and I end up!dropping the contact on downward transitions.  We got it together though.  But I was pooped afterwards.


I'm totally jealous of your lessons. I wish I had someone close that I could take lessons from. However, I have found a somewhat local mini/pony group. They are based 2.5 hours away from me but they are having a clinic this coming weekend. They are doing classes on halter, driving, obstacle, desensitizing, and several other things. I think I'm going to take my son and drive out. We won't take a horse this time but they hold these clinics twice a year. I am hoping to get my son into showing halter and then driving now that Candace has had her baby. He can work with her while I work with Perry. She's got such a pretty head (well I think so anyway) and I think my son would gain some confidence in the ring by doing halter before driving.

Baby Perry is much more friendly these days. It's the grain. He knows we are the givers of the pan of grain. Hey, whatever works. He really does need a playmate though. He's going to have to settle for a grumpy gelding because that's all I've got. I'll put him in with one of my geldings. Probably Smokey since he's been sharing a fence line with Perry since he was born. They know each other pretty well. That's a couple moths away though.

Paddocks are mowed (had to get rid of the foxtail) and ready for the minis to come up this week. We had a big storm blow in over the weekend so I figured I'd let the minis stay at the barn for the weekend. Really high winds and I don't have wind shelters for them up here. But, after tomorrow, they'll just have to weather the storms up here.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 19, 2018)

Glad you are getting your horses.  That will be fun.  Enjoy the clinic.  I've got to a couple in my state.  They are always 2+ hours away for me also.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 19, 2018)

MC hope you and your son have fun at the clinic.  I have never been to one as a participant.  I get nervous!   

I think it would be great if your son could show Candace.  And maybe you can show Perry?


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 19, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> MC hope you and your son have fun at the clinic.  I have never been to one as a participant.  I get nervous!
> 
> I think it would be great if your son could show Candace.  And maybe you can show Perry?


I would love to show Perry but it would have to be an open show as he's not registered. Trying to figure out who she may have been exposed to was a bit of a joke. Which is another reason I'll most likely keep him for life. Good thing he's cute ?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 19, 2018)

MajorClementine said:


> I would love to show Perry but it would have to be an open show as he's not registered. Trying to figure out who she may have been exposed to was a bit of a joke. Which is another reason I'll most likely keep him for life. Good thing he's cute ?


Well, if Perry is anything like his mother, you will have a good one.  I was told that Buckly's sire is a good driving horse, so I was hoping for the best.

The chain we drug home is about 30' long with a hook on each end.  I just looped the chain around Dapper Dan's neck with the hook.  Husband was excited to add another chain to his stash.  I have found cattle whips on the road.  One I traded for a bale of alfalfa.  Found a nice pocket knife one time.  I have tried putting an ad on the radio for stuff, but no one ever called, so now it is finders keepers.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 22, 2018)

We moved the horses up to the house last night and everyone settled in really quick. Which is great considering only 2 of the 4 have lived here before. Everyone even got along with the neighbors horses whom they share a fence line with.

I had an hour to kill today so I got Clementine out. I was going to hitch her but we've had so much growth around here over the winter that I thought it better to ground drive her. I live right at the junction of Center and Main Streets here and they are BUSY in the summer. We used to drive on the shoulder of Main Street when we got to that road but now we have to drive in the narrow (single file only) bike path along the road between the parked cars and the moving traffic. I'd hate to have her hitched if she decided to pitch a fit about that new development. She didn't love the bright white lines we had to stay between but settled in. She was hard to get going at one point when she saw all the parked cars in our way. She's used to that shoulder being clear passage. She just stood and looked and looked. Didn't try to turn back just didn't want to go forward. Once I got her moving it was no big deal.

The only problem we had was making the right turn off of Main Street back onto Center Street to go home. We moved out of the bike lane and into the right hand turn lane and cars were still trying to squeeze around us. For crying out loud! We're turning right too. I see them do this to bicycles as well. I always try to stay out of the lane of traffic UNLESS I need to make a turn or go around a large obstacle. Then I move into traffic when it is safe (with my slow moving vehicle sign on my cart or myself) and take my turn just like bicycles do. Luckily for me Clementine is sassy and doesn't let things like a car cutting too close bother her.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 24, 2018)

Happy to hear you got out and about with Clem. Nice that she has reverted back to her former happy self!

Peanut and I had a lesson yesterday.  We ground drove and then hitched him.  Still working on me (it all begins and ends with me according to the instructor, glad to know I'm so important ?, she is right though, fix yourself and the horse will follow).  I am getting the hang of keeping my chest open, my elbows down, and steering from the shoulders in a pull back, not sideways or whateverways the old body feels like doing.  When I steer correctly, he is more flexible and stays more "together".

When I used to ride, I had an mare that was very crooked and to teach her to bend and give on a circle, my old instructor had me move the inside hand slightly towards the opposite hip while using inside leg.  Well, the inside hand to the hip didn't translate well to steering while driving, lol.  I was not doing it intentionally, it was just habit.  

I have been doing exercises with his hind legs after he works and is stretched out.  They do seem to be helping his flexibility.

Oh, I harnessed up my welsh pony today and ground drove him.  For the first time in six years.  He was a good man (surprised, but good ?).


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 24, 2018)

I read your post with interest, Cayuse, about the trainer.  I had forgotten about the shoulders and elbows.  I will pay attention next time I'm out to see if that lesson is second nature now or if I need to work on it.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 25, 2018)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I read your post with interest, Cayuse, about the trainer.  I had forgotten about the shoulders and elbows.  I will pay attention next time I'm out to see if that lesson is second nature now or if I need to work on it.


This instructor is really big about soft but dropped elbows.  They have to be "just right" like the Three Bears bowl of porridge.  Not dropped and clamped to your side, not loose and floppy, but relaxed at your side.

Peanut is having an slight attitude issue.  He has become a bit more pushy and mouthy.  She noticed it too and we both thought it was a bit of a "push back" from him because his life is now a bit more regimented.  I expected nothing less from him, he questions everything like a kid testing the boundaries.  In fact, I was warned of that when I bought him, his prior owner said "he'll test you every step of the way, that one!"  But  once he has his little "moment" usually all is right with the world.  In the midst of his "moment" I have learned to keep his feet busy and to breathe,  if I breathe deep and let it out he softens. It might  sound weird but I think there is some connection to us breathing out the tension and the horse being in tune to that.    Sometime I can even see him let out a big breath too!  Good boy!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 25, 2018)

If we are breathing, we are not holding our breath.  I also need to make sure I am not clenching my teeth.  They are so aware of subtle body language.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 25, 2018)

Dapper Dan was very lethargic today.  It might have been the high humidity.  Temperature was mild, but it was very humid.  I am wondering if he might have slipped in the mud and pulled something--we've had rain the last two nights.  When in the cart, his tail hangs perfectly straight down when he is trotting.  When his stifle hurts, his tail moves back and forth.  Today his tail was moving a little.  We did mostly walking.  Once we're a mile from home, we have a mile to get back!  He doesn't have Buckly to frolic with, so hopefully he hasn't hurt himself.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 30, 2018)

Marsha , I hope that DD is feeling better by now and ready to roll when you get home from the tractor show.  You are right about horses being so sensitive to our body language,  today I had my lesson and Peanut was responding to the slightest shift of my upper body, I lean forward or even think about leaning forward and he slows to a walk. The lesson went pretty good.  He spooked a couple of times at my husband who was rummaging in the shed. Every time we progress, he throws a little more at me so I have to take another step forward in learning.  I flattened the cones twice ? but we were coming in at them from tight angles (good excuse, anyways).  We worked on a little of everything, transitions and keeping his walk lively and l learned how to use the whip  on the outside shoulder to correct him when he take a corner and pops a shoulder to the outside.  That will take some getting used to, my dexterity is not the best.  Learning to use a driving whip with a dropped lash is a little challenging.

We were taking a break in the shade for a minute and I noticed while we were talking all three of us (peanut, me and the instructor) let out a big relaxed sigh at the same time. Then we were done! I was pooped.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 19, 2018)

No driving here for a few days.  It is 115 as I write.  I think a high pressure dome has settled over us. Eeeek.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 19, 2018)

That is hot!  I have not driven in almost two weeks, I guess.  My father-in-law passed away and my mom was in the hospital for a week, both at the same time.  It has been rough going. I took Peanut out for a ground driving session a few days ago, but just wasn't into it.  My instructor is on vacation so maybe when she returns I will get back into the swing.  I paid in advance for a few lessons so that should motivate me.

We did take the welsh pony to a show and that was a break from it all.  I can't exactly say I had fun, but it was a diversion.  He was a good boy and HE had lots of fun


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 22, 2018)

We took Cappy to a show yesterday.  Decided to go at the last minute.  At lunch break I was able to ground drive him in the ring which was nice.  He was so good.  A friend offered to let me use her cart so I could drive him, but I had not driven him for awhile so I decided "discretion was the better part of valor" and didn't. But I wish I had.


----------



## Northwolf (Jul 23, 2018)

Great idea to take Cappy to the show! ?

I had to renew my round pen this weekend by removing all the weeds grew on it the last months. After I removed the plants, I had to level it out and because the gate is too small for our lawn tractor, I hitched Teddy to the leveling tool. It was a hard work for him, but he did great!


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 23, 2018)

Go Teddy!  It makes me happy when I hear about a mini being used for a job like that.  They can be useful little critters ?!

My hubby showed Cappy in a couple of classes, I was proud of him.  I have been pestering him to show him in halter for awhile, he finally relented. He even bought himself a fancy cowboy hat for the occasion ?.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 25, 2018)

50 minutes for Dapper Dan today.  Lovely morning.  Have to get out before it gets too hot.


----------



## Northwolf (Jul 30, 2018)

It's too hot here! We have actually up to 95 and way too dry. We're wishful waiting for rain   The trees started to let fall their leaves due to the aridity. I was in Munich this weekend with a friend who was looking for a new mini and the horse people said they have had NO rain since april! No more grass on their pastures   

My drives are slower and easier due to the heat and we use fly blankets. The horses are well. 

I can pick up my new carts tomorrow! Very looking forward! ?


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 30, 2018)

It has been hot here, too.  

I had an early morning lesson with Peanut.  I am not a morning person, but to avoid the heat, I rousted myself up and out early.  The short ground driving sessions have proved to be positive.  The quality of his walk is slowly improving and the trot, too.  He is a little more flexible through his hindquarters.   The instructor and I were both on the same frequency today, we both said at the same time that it is time to "upgrade" his harness ???.  I don't know whether to laugh or cry on that particular thought.  I LOVE my little harness and I had such a bad experience with the custom "spotted harness" that I dread shopping for a new one.    But since we are asking him to use his back now, he probably needs a back saddle with a tree.  I have never used a harness with a tree,  so this will be a learning experience.

Can't wait to see your new cart Northwolf!


----------



## Northwolf (Aug 1, 2018)

Folks, I'm in HEAVEN! ? I picked up my new carts yesterday... and tested the marathon carriage yesterday in the evening and today early morning. IT'S AMAZING!!! Tested it on uneven paths with lots of chuckholes, but it doesn't matter. It's REALLY designed for trail driving (and fast driving ? ). I love this cart!

... but the look of the cart needs getting used to it, haha ? it's not the most beautiful cart I've seen, but the one with the highest comfort!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 1, 2018)

It looks extreme--extremely comfortable and extremely balanced.  How do the boys like it?


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 1, 2018)

Pretty fancy!  I am envious of that seat, it looks very comfortable.  Can you also change it around to use with just a single horse?

What is the little red switch for? The one under the seat?  It can't be the ignition ?!

Hope you have many wonderful drives with it!


----------



## Northwolf (Aug 2, 2018)

[email protected] Cassada[/USER] The boys LOVE the new carriage, I'm sure! ? It's running much easier than any cart I've had before. And very quiet! We drove on uneven ground and they pulled the cart like it was on a paved road. On wednesday, I drove Massai and Moony with the cart and allowed them to go very fast. Funny as heck! 

[email protected][/USER] Thanks! I did not order the single horse shafts, but a three-in-hand shaft. It's almost the same, it's a single-horse-shaft with extensions on both sides. So I could theoretically drive with one horse too, but I think the cart will be too heavy for my small boys. The manufacturer added a 4-in-hand extension as a present, I didn't order it ? But I think we will try the 4-in-hand hitch together with the horses of a friend of mine.
You're right; the red switch is the rocket ignition ? No, not really, this is the switch for activating the parking brake.

This is the first 4-wheeled cart I've bought who is built especially for my purposes and not a product from the rack. The manufacturer, located in Germany, is famous for building great two-wheeled carts for race horses and minis. I've ordered a new sulky who is super lightweight at the same time and I picked up the two carts on tuesday. I didn't had time to use the sulky for the first time yet, but I'll post pictures as soon as I can test it. And I should test the new marathon with all 3 horses in the next few days. Oh, I'll be very busy next time to test my carriages and work with my horses


----------



## Northwolf (Aug 5, 2018)

Not the best picture, but the best crowd of horses 










They are doing great! I hitched all three together one day and it was awesome, more than I expected! ? Hope I can make photos when we drive the next time.


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 5, 2018)

Wow everyone has been so busy! The weather has been hot and so so smokey around here. We've had on HUGE and one small wildfire burning in the valley and then we've got fires all around in the surrounding areas in our state and others. It's so bad we all walk around with red eyes. Worse than allergy season!

I haven't been driving the minis much due to the weather and work but I did spend an hour trying to hitch Smokey (the horse...not our weather) a week ago. His owner sent his harness with him but didn't send the shaft loops or slot end traces to make it a singles harness. Luckily his harness and mine are the same since he bought what I bought so we could hitch his Smokey and my Candace together. So I cobbled together a singles harness from parts of mine. Only to find out that I have no traces that will fit that short little guy to my EE cart. So I think, well maybe I'll hitch Candace and they can go as a team. Her baby is 3 months old and has basically weaned himself so I'll let him graze the lawn and take her for a short drive. Started working towards hitching the team only to discover that one of the quick release snaps is missing from Smokey's trace so I can't hitch him with those either! I dearly love Smokey's owner but I have to admit, the way he keeps his tack drives me bonkers. Usually it's just in a big tangled pile wherever it was dropped when it was removed.

So no mini driving but we did take the Fjord team out twice. 10 miles one day and 7 the other. They are a lot of fun. I also managed to trim all 6 minis feet. Foal hooves grow fast!!! Here's a pic of the Fjords on "Legacy Bridge" going over the Provo River just for fun.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 5, 2018)

That's a pretty picture!  They are handsome little horses (or are fjords considered ponies?).   They look like they would be fun to ride, too.

I hate the smell of smoke.  I would be sniffling and have a constant migraine.  I hope you are not so close to the fires that they pose a threat.  Has your husband been fighting them?  Maybe rain will come soon and end the mess.

How is Clem doing?

I hitched Peanut ALL BY MYSELF today.  With no stand by.   I have ALMOST done it many times,  but he would always fuss or fidget at the very end, and I would call Dan in for help. I can do Cappy alone when he is being worked regularly, but Peanut has always been a two man job.  Today Peanut stood.  

I even was able to ground drive him into position and lower the shafts down, instead of flubbing all around and bringing the cart to him.  

It took three years, lol.  But we got there


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 5, 2018)

I think they are considered "horses". These guys are both about 13.2hh. The left hand horse (Ferb) is my son's riding horse. He's a baby sitter. We've ridden some difficult terrain and some horses have had big upsets around him and he's just steady on with my son on his back. Phineas is an okay riding horse. Not a beginner horse. Not as willing as Ferb but I think that is to do with the arthritis in his front pasterns. I think he's in a bit of discomfort often. We bute him if we are going to ride or drive him.

Hubby has been up on both fires. Our "Dollar Ridge" fire was a huge fast moving fire. It kept breaking through the barriers, over the fire breaks, and jumped a major highway. 90 or so homes were lost but, thankfully, no lives.

Clem is good. I need to get her hitched and see if that continues to carry over to her working attitude. She's pretty aggressive toward her paddock mates but she's been housed with only Major for the last 8 years so having 2 new buddies, one of which is a majorly aggressive pain in the butt, is new to her. However, that aggression has not been toward people or Major since they've all been together. I think it's just boss mare stuff within the herd.

Hooray for hitching alone! It's great when you get to that point because it gives you so much more driving freedom. I still can't drive Clem to the cart but she does stand well while I bring the cart to her. Props to you for getting him ground driving into the cart. I need to work on that.


----------



## Northwolf (Aug 6, 2018)

We have problems with the dryness too and high forest fire danger in most regions of our country too. There is a fire prevention all over and until now, there were actually no fires. But our pastures are very dry and the forest is dry and colourful like in september or october. It's still very hot here   We are still waiting for rain.

Wow [email protected][/USER] the fjords look awesome ? and great to hear you could hitch Clem alone. This is a huge progress in a driving horses education when they are stable enough to get hitched by one person.

[email protected][/USER] Happy to hear too that Peanut is doing such a great job! I cannot drive most of my horses into position to the shafts, but I normally do not try this when I hitch a single horse ? I usually position the horse in front of the cart or sulky and pull the cart the last few inches to horse. Do you drive your horses backwards into the position?

I hitched the boys yesterday all three together for the second time. I was all alone and they did awesome!  I'm now slowly get used to the weird system of a three-in-hand-rein. I drove with Massai in the middle, but my goal is to drive Moony in this position because he's the one who is the most peaceful guy of them. 







They love their job like this! It's much easier when the are three instead of two pulling the cart. 

On saturday, I tested my new super lightweight sulky. What a fantastic (or FUNtastic ?) vehicle! I drove Massai for a longer drive and he was trotting like heck and never got tired. Later, I drove Teddy and he was much faster than with old carts (who are fun to drive too, but heavier). We're in love with the new sulky and hope to go for small endurance drives soon.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 6, 2018)

Northwolf they look so cute, all three of them side by side.

This is how I hitched Peanut.  I had the Cart standing upright, shafts pointed up, like when you are storing it.  I ground drove Peanut to the front of it, lined him up as best I could, and then backed him to the base of the cart.  Then I held my breath, lol.  With one hand on the reins, I reached over and lowered the shafts down and put them in the tugs.  He didn't budge.  It was a lot easier than having the cart shafts resting on the ground and trying to reach for them and pull the cart to him while he wiggled. I have no idea how correct it is to do it this way, but Peanut gave his approval ?


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 6, 2018)

[email protected][/USER] What a great way to hitch! I'm going to try that. Certainly easier than trying to maneuver and manipulate the cart with the shafts resting on the ground.  

@Northwolf - You are braver than I am to hitch those 3 alone. If I'm hitching just two I like to have help. What good boys you have. And they look pretty smart out in front of that cart. Isn't it fun when you can get out and trot, trot, trot with a light weight cart? I've got an old sulky that I repainted a few years ago and boy can we cruise in that cart. Plus it is set so low and the wheels are so wide that we can really make some fun sharp turns without worry of flipping over. It's not as comfortable as a lot of carts out there but it sure is fun. And here's to hoping that we both get some rain in the near future. I'm afraid we're all going to dry up and blow away.


----------



## Northwolf (Aug 7, 2018)

[email protected][/USER] Great way to hitch a horse, I think this is a correct as to lead the horse to shaft by hand, but it's more "advanced" than leading the horse on its head. ? I will try this next time when I hitch!

[email protected][/USER] There are two things my horses learn when I hitch/unhitch: 1. There is NEVER a person who's holding them on the bridles when I hitch. There CAN be a person who's standing in front, but I always instruct than person to NOT hold any horse if it's not necessary. So, they learned fast how to stand still without help. 2. I always wait at least 10 seconds when I finished hitching/unhitching before I do the next step. The next step is propably guide the horses away from the cart (all two or three together) or check the harnesses before we start. 3. Before I climb the cart, I smoothly check the hole hitching, go around the cart and finally, give the horses a treat before we start. So they are waiting for their treat instead of waiting to finally go ahead ? 
Is your old sulky the one who's painted yellow you posted in the vehicles thread? Looks like much fun! ? This vehicles are made for fast speed! 

I drove the boys again yesterday. This time, I changed position and Moony was in the middle for the first time. The team was more confident and focused better on the work than on each other. My husband made a short video while we were trotting slow. It looked good, but I was not happy to see that Moony and Teddy still struggled a little against their bits. Not very bad, but it could be better. They had this problem as long as I worked with them. Occasionally I tried with driving bits, but Teddy doesn't seems to be happy with this. Yesterday I switched back to snaffle bits. Maybe I should change to the bits and make a video again to see how this looks compared to the snaffle. And work with them alone to get them used better to the bits. As I know from the work with Massai, it could take YEARS of training until they accept the bit. But as I know too, there is a key to every horses mouth and I want to find the keys to help them.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 7, 2018)

What kind of bits are you using?  From the picture the look like what we call a Butterfly bit, but it hard to see.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 7, 2018)

I lead Dapper Dan in front of the cart and use the whip to cue him to move into position.  I stand in front of him and he knows to "get straight".  Then I bring the cart/sulky shafts up beside him.  I've used the whip to cue my horses to "get straight" when I'm in front of them on ground work.  It helps when we are working on side passing or backing maneuvers.

Very nice seeing your countryside, Northwolf!  And the fencing was interesting too.


----------



## Northwolf (Aug 9, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> What kind of bits are you using?  From the picture the look like what we call a Butterfly bit, but it hard to see.


Yes, I use butterfly bits. I learned that they're less wiggly in the horses mouth than snaffle bits. Sometimes, they like more the snaffle bits and sometimes the butterfly bits. But I think both (Moony and Teddy) have had problems with any bits before I get them. The former owner drove Teddy with a bitless bridle and Moony doesn't know anything, she said.

[email protected] Cassada[/USER] Nice idea to learn the horses to straight up   mine know this only from hitching to the team cart. When I say "to the cart", the position up to the team shaft. This works well, but I've never tried it when i hitch a single one. 
Oh yes, the fencing on my picture is quite interesting... ? It's a little bit messy, I think... Many farmers (cattle and sheep farmers) have messy fences around here. At our own farm, we have metal panels for the permanent paddock and electric fences on the pastures, and for the dog we have mesh wire fence like on the picture, but more handsome ?


----------



## Northwolf (Aug 13, 2018)

On saturday, we visited a woman in Germany who's driving long distance races with her shetland (35" tall draft type). Their longest distance on one day was 55 miles. The average pace is about 6,2 mph. The summary of the miles the pony made on competitions will reach 620 miles (1000 km) on their next race who will be in a few weeks. He was even winning against arabian horses on races.
She allowed us to drive the little boy for a while and IT WAS JUST AMAZING! ? He has a very, very frequent trot and he's quite fast when he's trotting. The walk was not as fast as I expected; it was comparable with the pace of my own horses. Very valuable experience to drive with this little shetland and meet his owner. Great to know about what's possible with a shetland or a miniature horse!!!

We're now thinking about train for long distances too... I think, 16 miles would be possible with one of my minis. I installed a speed indicator on my marathon carriage and will install one on the sulky too to get an idea how fast and how far we are driving. On saturday morning, I drove the minis in a 3-in-hand-team again and had an eye on the speedometer. Since we have hills and lot of roads to cross, we're not as fast as the race-shetland is (the terrain was almost flat with slight hills). We had an average of 4,6 mph on 6,2 miles. There was a short gallop route (a half a mile I think) and I allowed the boys to go as fast as they would. We reached 18,5 mph! This was fun ? But I'll now concentrate on endurance and try to focus trotting more regularly.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 17, 2018)

My sister brought her little horse, Jackie O, out this morning.  She doesn't get out often so isn't in great driving shape.  We went about 5 miles, almost all walking.  I like a good trotting outing myself, but this was good for Jackie.  She was sweaty under the harness, but otherwise doing great when we got home.  Dapper Dan didn't even sweat.  We started about 7:30, so we could get the drive in before the heat got too bad.  The road I chose has a nice stretch of dirt, which I thought would be good.  NOT.  A bunch of cattle went down it while it was wet and made it almost impossible to drive on with our carts.  Next time, we will both trailer to an area where we can have all dirt roads, a bridge, and some shady trees.  And hopefully no cattle trails.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 19, 2018)

My last couple of drives were early in the morning, too.  It has been so humid. but it finally broke yesterday and was 70 and dry today.   Peanut had a lesson today.  The instructor ground drove him and then I did.  We worked on his flexibility and getting a nice marching walk.  She can get him to do things so much quicker than I can.  I can "see" what she is asking for and the response he gives but I am so clumsy with my hands. I have quiet hands, but they seem to have a delay on them when it comes to asking for something with finesse, lol.  It takes awhile for the "intent" to do something to leave the brain and find its way to the reins.  I did get him to step under and round his back and reach for the bit a few steps.  He looks so pretty when he carries himself that way.    I was happy that I was able to ask him to do something new to both of us and have him respond.   

Northwolf 18 mph sounds speedy!  

Marsha, have any minis caught your eye?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 20, 2018)

You are doing amazingly well with your training, Cayuse. I no longer work with Dapper Dan on finesse when we are driving.  He is older, and I am rather discouraged, so we just go out for pleasure and exercise.  BUT when I was out with my sister and we were driving abreast on the road, a truck came up behind us.  When I asked Dapper Dan to move over, he didn't want to bother to respond in a timely way.    It all turned out fine, as the truck driver saw us and there was no danger, but it makes me realize that I need to keep Dapper Dan more responsive.  Also, my response when I perceived the truck behind us was not correct:  I responded more in a panic reaction that what was required.  If I had asked Dapper Dan to move in a calm, controlled way, I'm sure he would have done fine.  We never stop learning.

18 mph is amazing!  What good boys, and the new vehicle must be working perfectly for you all.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 20, 2018)

Marsha, sometimes I wish I could just go for a long leisurely drive like you do and see the sights (no cows though!)  I envy where you live for the ruralness.  I have to drive in my pasture :-( as there is no other place.  All the open land is gone and it makes me so sad.   Sometimes I just hitch him up and drive around cones and stuff and goof off with my husband, but right now I am trying to take advantage of having someone who can teach me.  I am trying to learn as much as I can, while I still can.  We are taking him to the instructors house this weekend for a lesson to see how he reacts.   He should be fine.  I probably will be nervous though.

About Dapper Dan, it it easy to let them get less responsive.  At least for me it is. Mine have a way of figuring out exactly what the smallest amount of effort is that is needed to get the job done, and that is that!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Aug 21, 2018)

I am so excited to tell you that i have met some ladies who drive and belong to the club i tolld you about.  the club had a drive and so the new girl that moved in with Matt.  (no funny stuff, its her and her spouse and they have a room accross the hall frm us. (me and mike).  anyhow she went with me on the new bigger cart and charlie.  when we got there, we were the only ones to show up  hehe, that's my luck.  anyhow the owner of the property harnessed up a welsh pony and took us on a tour of th polo property near her.  we had a great time.  it was so much fun.)

when we got back yo her place, the vet was waiting for her.   i was lucky enough to get the ponies their shots and coggins.  Jennel the property owner, invited us back so we went back monday and she had another friend there to go with us also.   we took a really long drive 2 1 /2 hours.  charlie was still lookinf tired tonight so that was too long for him yet.

the girl that lives here , her name  is Pinken,  she is a rider but has certainly taken an interest in Daisy, so i am teaching her how to drive daisy.  so nice to have some fun news.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 21, 2018)

Sounds like you are making lots of new friends. It is nice to have a group of people to do horse stuff with.  Did you get to see any polo ponies in action? One summer I had a job exercising polo ponies.  It was a fun .

It also sounds like you got your new cart?  What is it like?  I never did get mine, so!ething else always seems to take the money.  If you did get a new cart I would love to hear about it and see pictures.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 30, 2018)

When I had Dapper Dan out today, we stopped to watch Tereon (aka Buckly) at work.  They are hitching him to a wheel barrow, using a surcingle and both leading him from either side.  He is doing pretty well!  He did have one little tantrum while I was watching, but calmed down and finished fine.  She said it's about the 10th time they've had him on the wheel barrow.  It's actually a great training vehicle; it's a good weight and very noisy. Working together, they are really making progress with him.  I asked how he is doing with their five big horses, and they said "he is the boss".  No doubt about it. 

They have ordered a harness and are looking into carts.  They love him and are excited to work with him.  All good!


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 31, 2018)

Nice update about Buckly.  I didn't realize he remained so close to you.  Did DD seem to want to reestablish their acquaintance?  

We took Peanut to a lesson last weekend.  It was a  big adventure for him,  LOTS of new things to see.  He was really pretty good. And very happy.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 31, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> Nice update about Buckly.  I didn't realize he remained so close to you.  Did DD seem to want to reestablish their acquaintance?
> 
> We took Peanut to a lesson last weekend.  It was a  big adventure for him,  LOTS of new things to see.  He was really pretty good. And very happy.


Yes, my neighbors wanted him.  He and dd touched noses  they recognized each other but did not seem too interested.  Tereon has a new herd and dd is pretty self sufficient.  I am going to look at a horse on tuesday .

Sounds like peanuts lesson went well. Yay!


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 1, 2018)

Peanut was pretty good.  He did a lot of gawking at a herd of goats that got running in the pen across from the ring.  I don't blame him, they made a huge commotion.  We worked through it OK, distracting him by driving through sets of cones.  

Hope things go well for you on Tuesday !


----------



## jeanniecogan (Sep 2, 2018)

WELL, YES ,                    CAYUSE, I  GOT A CART.  NOT WHAT I WANTED, BUT IT WILL DO NICELY.   I BOUGHT A REGULAR EZ ENTRY CART THAT SEATS 2 BECAUSE JERSEY (MY GRANDDAUGHTER) WAS COMING AND I WANTED TO TAKE HER CAMPING.   WORKED WELL.  IT HAS A DIFFERENT KIND OF SPRINGS ON IT AND IS VERY COMFY.  I THINK THEY ARE CALLED C-SPRINGS.

SEEMS LIKE EVERYONE IS TRAINING.  IM GLAD TO HEAR ALL IS GOING WELL.  HAVE A NICE LABOR DAY WEEKEND EVERYONE.   ANYONE COMING THIS WAY.


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 2, 2018)

[email protected][/USER] I was so hoping we'd be able to come out your way this summer but my year has not gone at all as planned. I'm about to give up and get out of the horse business all together. It seems every time I think I'm going to get out to drive or ride my horses something comes up. I even paid to have shoes put on my gelding (I usually trim him myself and ride him in boots) to make it easier for me to go riding spur of the moment. Have I gone? Nope. Have I planned to? Only 100 times. Same with driving. I'm getting really frustrated with myself....

[email protected] Cassada[/USER] I just got caught up on Buckley's status. I'm sorry that he won't work out as a "Marsha horse". There is one out there it's just turning out to be a journey to find one. I was so lucky to get such a great horse with Candace when I had a third party shopping for me. Buckley is such a handsome boy and you are always great to do right by your horses and find them just the right situation. If only all horses were so lucky to have someone like you.

Happy driving everyone!!!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Sep 3, 2018)

oh major,  dont give up, keep trying. i have had Periods of time when i had months like you are having once almost 9 months,   but my horses were always there waiting for me tO GET BACK TO THEM.   dont give up    remember THIS TO SHALL PASS.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 5, 2018)

MC, Jeannie is right, don't surrender yet.  With one thing and another, I went almost a whole year without being able to do much with the horses.   Life just gets in the way some days, but things have a way of changing, so hopefully you'll get back in the saddle or cart soon.

Marsha, did you check out that mini yesterday?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 5, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> MC, Jeannie is right, don't surrender yet.  With one thing and another, I went almost a whole year without being able to do much with the horses.   Life just gets in the way some days, but things have a way of changing, so hopefully you'll get back in the saddle or cart soon.
> 
> Marsha, did you check out that mini yesterday?


Supposed to go monday.  I called today to get directions and she had sold him.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 6, 2018)

Well that is a bummer. Too bad that she didn't let you know someone else was interested, or at least let you know he was sold :-(.  Why is it that finding the right horse is like looking for a needle in a haystack?  Years ago when I was looking for a pleasure riding horse, there were none in my area.  Absolutely nothing.  The year before and the following years, there were plenty available.  I ended up buying a  13.3  hand green broke  MARE (!) when I wanted the exact opposite.  I partly bought her because no one else wanted her, she was a misfit. Too much pony for kids, too small for most adults.   I guess that was why she was the only horse left available, lol.  Poor little mare, I did come to love her though!  

SOMEWHERE out there, there awaits a horse for you!


----------



## Northwolf (Sep 10, 2018)

[email protected][/USER] and [email protected] Cassada[/USER] don't give up! your time will come and sometimes, things that takes longer are the better ones. I keep my fingers crossed for you both!

I was on my very first driving competition yesterday. I drove my stallion Massai in a team with a pony owned by a good friend who was my groom at this competition. It was kind of a CDE, but without dressage. In the morning, we had to drive on a trail through the city and solve several quests on the route. It was about 6 or 7 miles and we had a lot of fun together. Afternoon, there was a cone driving competition. Funny too, but we practiced only once before and so I had a few (3 out of 16 obstacles) mistakes. The boys were just amazing!!! The people didn't notice Massai is a stallion, his behaviour was just awesome! I didn't expect that, he normally has not the best behaviour if other horses are around. My friends horse was also doing very well, he's a little bit jumpy and scares about traffic. But not this time! He was very cool and both were working as a great team - although they have a height difference of 10 inches   (yes, it was looking a bit curious, but it doesn't matter). Unexpected, we had the 3rt place (2nd place had equal scores, but the younger horse team). 

Next year, we will hopefully drive with two teams or one big (4-in-hand) team. I'm very looking forward!


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 10, 2018)

Northwolf,  glad to hear that you had a good time at the CDE!  I went to my first ADT yesterday with Peanut. It consisted of dressage, cones, and obstacles. I did not drive him in the event, but I drove him after he completed the obstacles to cool him out.  I was able to go in to the arena a practice the cones for a few minutes.  He behaved great, once he settled down.  It took a long time to get him quiet enough to hitch, but once we did, it went smoothly  He is still fairly intimidated by the big horses, but I think that will change with time.  

Now I have to gain the courage to drive him in one.  I will say the obstacle part completely baffles me.  I need to see more of it to understand it. It is like barrel racing, but not, lol.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 11, 2018)

Loved reading your competition experiences!  Way to go!


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi Marsha! You would like the ADTs I think.  The people were fun.  Lots of different horses, from minis on up to big horses.  One gorgeous welsh pony was there, I wanted to sneak him home with me ?.

Have you looked at any horses this week?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 12, 2018)

Yes, I did look at some horses, as a matter of fact.  We went up to the big city for the weekend to share some celebrations with our sons/families.  Took our RV (it was weird going without Buddy).  Passed a pasture full of little horses so we stopped.  I went back the next day, when we had more time, to look at them more closely.  One mare looked possible.  But when I led her around, her hocks popped.  Her feet were VERY long, and I wondered if that would do it.  My dil, who is a certified barefoot trimmer and lives nearby, is going to stop by next week and evaluate the mare.  The man says he will get his farrier out this week.  If my dil thinks she is sound, I may get her.  Supposedly she has been in harness before.  The other horses in the herd were too little or too skittish.

I have been incapacitated with my spinal stenosis for over a week, so no driving time.  Afraid to sit in the sulky, and it's really hard to get down and put DD's boots on right now.  If I am better in a day or so, I hope to drive.  The weather has turned off nice and cool--perfect!  He is fine alone, but I would like to find him another companion.


----------



## Northwolf (Sep 17, 2018)

[email protected][/USER] Sounds great! Peanut will become an awesome competition driving pony! ?

[email protected] Cassada[/USER] Moony has popping knee joints. He never had a problem with this, he's moving normally (until now). The popping is getting better the more muscles he gained. I keep my fingers crossed the mare is ok! 

I have received some pictures of our competition adventure: 

We met a team of percherons. They did the same cones trail course as we did. And we already thought it was very difficult...  OMG

















Last week, I didn't drive much. We had a lot of other activities. I picked the ponies up for a swim in the lake one evening (I have TONS of photos - do you want to see some?). And the dentist was here. And the vet was here too to make an endoscopy of Teddys trachea because he had an abnormal breathing when he's working. He did not found the cause, so I'll bring Teddy in a vet clinic in two week where they can make a dynamic endoscopy. After the endoscopy, Teddy has an imflammation on his larynx, so I took him only out for walks, no driving for the moment. Hope he'll recover fast and I hope they will find out what's the problem in his breathing. I had a miniature shetland years ago who had a tracheal collapse and I had a big pony with COPD longer ago. Teddy hasn't the same symptoms and it seems not to be that bad right now, but I want to know about BEFORE it starts to be very bad. 

oh, and I had a little adventure with Moony. I hitched him on saturday to the sulky. He did great, but as we cantered up a hill, the breeching was skittered up, under his tail. He frightened and his reaction was to kick against. I got him back under control after a few kicks and drove along. After a few minutes I realized one of the cords was between his legs. I immediatly stopped to fix it, and we continued. He luckily go ahead like usual. At home, I saw he was injured on his inner tigh because of the cord. I was a really stupid driver!   He had a rest now for one day. He's such a great horse that he's not freaking out!


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 17, 2018)

Nice pictures. Peanut would've been pretty flustered at seeing the percherons.  He has a really big spacial bubble around himself that he does not like invaded by larger horses.  He is getting better about it slowly. 

What is a dynamic endoscope? Is that scoping them when they are exercised?  I had Peanut scoped this Spring as he was a little noisy.  They found two tiny polyp like thinks at the back of his nasal passages.  One on each side and they are indentical.  The vet said since they were symmetrical and indentical it was a normal deviation in his anatomy.  The noise comes from a little irritation they get from mucous when the pollen is bad.  An antihistamine helps him.

Hope Teddy will be OK.

Marsha, is it too soon to know any more about the mare?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 17, 2018)

My sister lost her miniature two years ago.  He had a collapsed esophagus.  Do not know if that is the same thing as a collapsed trachea.  It was 80% collapsed.  Hope Teddy is okay!  That is a worry.

Lovely photos of your boys!  I'm so glad to hear Moony is turning out to be such a good boy.  I seem to remember he was somewhat reactive when you began work with him.

Nothing on the mare yet; I am waiting for my dil to check her out.


----------



## Northwolf (Sep 18, 2018)

[email protected][/USER] Interesting that Peanut scares about big horses. My horses all "like" big horses and want to say hello allways we see some of them  Normally, the horses are frightened about my minis!
Yes, exactly. Dynamic endoscopy allows them to scope while the horse is moving. I hope the equipment will fit the small size of Teddy; my vets endoscope is a little too large and it was not very comfortable for Teddy. 

[email protected] Cassada[/USER] Oh, what a pity  Collapsed esphagus seems to be something different. Does your sisters mini had problems with breathing too? 
Yes, you're right. Moony was (and is) a little bit reactive. He scares about everything: cows, big machines, trucks, colourful things like garden gnomes  and so on. But it's getting better step by step, I'm very proud of him that he's doing so well. I think the team driving really helps! And routine, routine, routine...


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 18, 2018)

Northwolf can we see the swimming pictures? ☺


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 18, 2018)

Had to do a little ground driving while out with Dapper Dan today.  I have become so lazy and he is rather hard headed, so a little refresher was in order.   We both bestirred ourselves a little today.   A good drive today!


----------



## Northwolf (Sep 19, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> Northwolf can we see the swimming pictures? ☺


Yes, of course ?


----------



## Northwolf (Sep 19, 2018)

... and a few more


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 19, 2018)

Is that Moony with his nose almost underwater?  That is a nice picture.  They all look happy.  Little Sea Horses!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Sep 20, 2018)

northwolf,  i am so excited to see your team of different sizes.  mine are about the same difference in size and i want to team them up now thanks for sharing. any advice before i run out to the barn and hook them up?  anyone?


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow you guys have been having fun. Thanks to Northwolf for all the fun pictures! Love the hitch with different size horses. I need to get Clem and Candace hitched together since that's why I got Candace in the first place. It's time to wean my little Perry so maybe it would be a good time to put those two mares in together to learn to play nice. Or maybe they'll just both end up with battle damage....

Marsha I'll be waiting to hear what your DIL thinks of the little mare you've found. Clementine has a knee that pops sometimes but she's never had problems with it. However, I too would be cautious of a horse that has joints that go pop. Buying horses is so tough. Fingers crossed for you finding the right one sooner rather than later.

So...time to be honest with myself (and you guys). I think I'm scared to hitch up since it's been so long since I've driven. Our "little town" has blown up in the last year. I'm live at the cross section of Center Street and Main Street. We now have a traffic light and way more traffic than we did a year ago. Lots of big semi trucks, dump trucks, and other commercial traffic since we're on a State road AND now we've got the only light in town. I know that Candace is traffic safe but I haven't hitched her since she foaled so I'm nervous. Will she still be the same quiet safe horse she was while she was pregnant or was she just feeling slow? And Clementine is pretty high strung anyway. I have ground driven her around town this spring and the only time we got into a bit of trouble she decided she was going to stop and not go a step further. On Main Street with afternoon traffic mind you. When she gets like this even the whip won't motivate her. The problem is we have to go on the bike lane between parked cars and moving cars for a bit to get back home no matter where we go to drive. A bad place for her if she decides to be naughty.

I would love to trail drive them but I've never done it. I have a Kingston EE and a little single seat sulky.... I'm thinking the EE would be better off road since it's got springs at least. I just need to find a decent trail. Lots of mountain bike/horse riding trails around here but most of them are single track and pretty twisty and hilly.....

Truth is my driving is mostly self taught. I did take Clementine to a trainer and she gave me some lessons while she was working with Clem. Then it was all book reading, asking questions here, there, and everywhere. I'm still very much a work in progress but that doesn't help me help my horses when they are having a problem. I really wish there was a bigger driving scene around here. Mostly it's farmers who learned from their daddy who learned from their daddy. Which is great, but it doesn't help me get Clementine to soften or bend or carry herself better. It doesn't help me communicate with her. Sigh.... rant over. Sorry about that guys


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 21, 2018)

Sorry for the double post.... It was my turn to mow the lawn today. How many minis can you spot??


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 22, 2018)

I can totally relate to the reluctance to drive you are feeling, MC!  I bet Candace would be just fine to try; her personality will be the same.  She might be a little herd bound now; it would be nice if someone could walk along leading another horse on your first outing.   I would recommend the sulky instead of the EE.  I feel much more secure in my sulky than in the cart.  The only downside to it, is if you have bad knees, getting in and out in a hurry.  It's also easier to ground drive if you get in a sticky spot.

Which one is Perry?  You have a handsome herd!

My dil checked out the white mare and felt she was sound.  I called the guy and his price was a little too high for me.  She is not registered.  The way he boasted about how much the person he bought her from paid for her, I figured she was registered.  He thinks she is 5-6, but from his history of her I think she is closer to 10+. He had no record of the former owner; I could probably have contacted her through AMHA and found out more about her.   I could probably work with AMHA and dna and maybe get her registered.  There are too many unknowns to take a chance with the price.  If I don't find anything at the sale tonight, I might call him next week and see if he is ready to come down.  He said he had other people interested--well, so be it.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Sep 22, 2018)

well, i think   i count 7.  what a lawn mower.   pretty scene.


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 22, 2018)

[email protected] Cassada[/USER] I'm with you. I am willing to pay what a horse is worth but sometimes what the owners 'think' they are worth is different than their actual worth. Especially where he doesn't know an age for sure and has no papers to prove an age. I find that unregistered horses are always a few inches shorter (in the big horse world) and a few years older than the seller says they are ?

Perry is in the far left of the photo. He's above the bay mare. His momma is in the far right of the photo. We separated them last night to wean him and he nor his momma hollered or cared. Perry and Pistol are pasture mates now and 10 minutes into the move they were standing butt to head scratching each others backs.

[email protected][/USER] There are 6 minis and then you can see my neighbors big horse back behind the kennel. That's Pistol back behind the raspberry bushes. No matter what he was always hiding so I snapped this pic anyway.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 24, 2018)

MajorClem, I get where you are coming from with the nervousness.  We have no place to drive either.  When I went to the ADT a couple of weeks ago, it was my first time driving in an open area, and with other horses around.  I was WAY out of my comfort zone even just driving him after he competed, lol.  I was glad for the opportunity to get to drive him in a different environment though. And we muddled through it. With sweaty palms 

I bet Candace will be fine.  Maybe ground drive her to a few days first and like Marsha said have someone with you the first couple times.  I had one person walk on each side of me with Peanut at the ADT at first, until I got comfortable.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 27, 2018)

Ponied Nugget behind Dapper Dan today in the cart.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 27, 2018)

He looks happy and right at home. Appears as though the cart doesnt faze him much 

His face reminds me so much of my welsh pony!


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 27, 2018)

He's so stinkin' handsome! Looks like a good size match for DD. Team driving in the future maybe??


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 28, 2018)

I DID IT!!! I finally drove one of my horses. Stop the presses and mark it on the calendar. It only took me 2 hours of prep to get going. My harness and horse (Candace) were borrowed to be team driven the last time she was used (3 weeks before she foaled). The harness was put away in a giant tangle of pairs lines, quarter straps, pole straps and whatnot. And my shaft loops were nowhere to be found. 2 hours (and much silent cursing) later I had a singles harness on Candace. I got her hitched and all adjusted and we were off. And I must note, my mom is up for a few days and helped me with this process by holding Candace while I adjusted harness and cart. So nice to have a helper this first time.

We took a short 20 minute drive on pretty easy roads to ease her back into working. Weather is 70F today so really nice. We did do one long hill at a nice walk to help her build up some muscle but the rest of the ride was on pretty flat roads. She was such a good girl. I always just thought she was lazy. Nope. She moved into an easy working trot the second I asked her to. We had one small mishap when we had to come through the busy intersection to get back to my house. We went through with our line of cars when our light turned green but on the other side there is a very very short steep down hill (maybe 50' of hill) and she broke from a quick trot into a canter. Our EE cart isn't really built for that so it banged into her causing her to kick. So we were canter kicking down the road. However, she stayed in a straight line and came back under control quickly. But then we had to walk past the house, go down to the cross walk and come back to the house at a walk so we didn't end on a bad note.

We did a total of 1.25 miles. I'm hoping to take her on a similar route on Sunday.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 28, 2018)

Oh, the joys of harnessing!  

Glad your mom can help, always nice to have a second pair of hands.  Sounds like Candace  hasn't missed a beat.  I bet she will be more lively to drive now she is not "carrying" an extra four-legged load


----------



## jeanniecogan (Sep 28, 2018)

so happy for u.    even 20 minutes can mke you feel a whole lot happier.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 30, 2018)

That going down hill thing is a little scary.  I stopped doing a certain parade because there was a steepish downward curve on the route.  One really needs to tack on a steep hill and that wasn't possible in a parade.  With driving boots it might work better, but I don't like steep hills especially when there is pressure from traffic.  You both did good!


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 30, 2018)

Marsha Cassada said:


> That going down hill thing is a little scary.  I stopped doing a certain parade because there was a steepish downward curve on the route.  One really needs to tack on a steep hill and that wasn't possible in a parade.  With driving boots it might work better, but I don't like steep hills especially when there is pressure from traffic.  You both did good!


This is when I think I need to add a hand break to my EE cart. I understand why they don't have breaks but being able to apply just enough pressure to keep the cart from slamming into the horse on a steep hill would be nice.

I'm having bit woes. Anyone who would care to comment is welcome. Candace needs a bit that actually fits her. I was hoping for a butterfly french link but no one has it in her size. She needs a 4". I did find a butterfly mullen in her size. I've never driven in a mullen. She's very responsive to direction and has always had a good whoa. Even yesterday when she was canter-bucking she stayed straight and came down under control quickly. She's got a tiny little mouth so I hate to put a single jointed bit in there. I also hate my half cheek I have on Clementine because the short half cheek piece catches on everything. Advice?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 30, 2018)

MajorClementine said:


> This is when I think I need to add a hand break to my EE cart. I understand why they don't have breaks but being able to apply just enough pressure to keep the cart from slamming into the horse on a steep hill would be nice.
> 
> I'm having bit woes. Anyone who would care to comment is welcome. Candace needs a bit that actually fits her. I was hoping for a butterfly french link but no one has it in her size. She needs a 4". I did find a butterfly mullen in her size. I've never driven in a mullen. She's very responsive to direction and has always had a good whoa. Even yesterday when she was canter-bucking she stayed straight and came down under control quickly. She's got a tiny little mouth so I hate to put a single jointed bit in there. I also hate my half cheek I have on Clementine because the short half cheek piece catches on everything. Advice?


Mini Express has nice french link bits for miniatures.  My smallest is 3 1/2".  I have a mullen also in miniature size but my horses didn't like it.  They really prefer the french link.  I would not use a single jointed.  My new horse has a very small mouth.  I think Mini Express makes a 3 1/4"; I may have to order one of those. I've been very happy with their bits.   He was wearing a bridle when I saw him at the sale, but I prefer to get his teeth looked at before I ground drive with the bridle.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Sep 30, 2018)

mullen bits are great for a responsive horse.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 2, 2018)

MC if you have to stay in a snaffle, but don't like the half cheek, an egg butt or dee ring snaffle sometimes will work. I have seen them mini sized, but off the top of my head can't remember where, Chicks horse supply maybe? I don't like half cheek either, my lines always get caught and everything else hooks on them.  I never would've thought of those bits, but I read about it somewhere a while ago.  Maybe it was on here!

Cappy has been enjoying his ground driving sessions.  Peanut is still getting a lesson every week.  We have been practicing turning around obstacles, what I am using now are spools that are about 18 inches high that my husband brought home from work.  I don't know what was on them, rope or wire or something, but empty they make good obstacles to drive around.  Easy to move.

I did not realize there was so much to a simple turn around an obstacle.  Instructor has me look at four point around the base and aim for that.  If the first point is hit too wide or too close, then coming around to the next obstacle is set up all wrong.  Once you are at that first point it is too late to fix it if you goof, so you are always looking ahead.  This is hard, I always look down!


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 3, 2018)

I ended up ordering a butterfly french link for Candace and I'll just give my 4.5" half cheek snaffle to Smokey's owner to use until we can find him something else. I may have to put him in and eggbutt or D-ring like you suggest. Much better than that half cheek. Seriously... I understand it keeps the bit from pulling through their mouth but at the cost of catching on everything imaginable. 

Those Spools sound like great obstacles! Much more of an obstacle than the cones I'm currently using. Picked them up used at a sports store for $0.50 but they aren't "in the way" enough sometimes and Clementine seems to like to make a sport of running them down. Okay, I'm sure it's my lack of driving skill but I can't help but think that if the obstacle were a little bigger she'd be more interested in NOT HITTING IT!

I need to build my house out on the property so I have more room to practice driving around obstacles and whatnot. I can tell you right now that my driving lacks all the little details and practicing simple turns and walking and trotting on the rail would help us a bunch. 

I was hoping to drive again on Sunday but the rain started and is supposed to last for a week. In the meantime I'm online shopping. When I got my cart from Kingston they were using wood sword end single trees. Well I've had a trace slip off it a time or two so I put clips through the keepers and that helped but I was still nervous. So I was browsing their site for a cart cover and noticed they now have metal single trees with hooks and loops. Mine just got here today. Now I can use my slot end and my quick release traces on my cart with no worries about a trace slipping off. I held off on the cart cover but will order one when I've saved up a little tip money. Putting new single tree on tonight.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 5, 2018)

MC my Kingston cart came with the singletree that you just ordered and it is great, easy to work with.  I am trying out a cart right now and it has the wooden singletree that you slip the traces over, they are a tight fit and it makes me nervous that I won't get the traces on far enough, but if the rest of the cart is a "go" I guess I can figure something out to secure it better.

We tookPeanut over to the instructors for a lesson this morning, he was quite smitten with the big horses still.  I hope he gets over it or at least becomes more moderate in his enthusiasm over the large pretty mares.  Such BEE -YOO- TEEFUL Mares he says!


----------



## Northwolf (Oct 15, 2018)

[email protected][/USER] It makes me happy to hear you started again with driving!!!  

[email protected][/USER] But Peanut is gelded, isn't he? 

I have great news about my horses! I took Teddy to an equine vet clinic to check up his breathing problems. They found out he has a minimal restricted trachea, but it's not as bad and his lung is all ok. The vets gave me the OK to continue working with him normally! They recommended to clip him in the winter months to facilitate work for him and confirmed that he's a little bit lazy. I'm soooo happy to have assurance about him, so I can drive him without a bad conscience.
A few days after this diagnosis, I took him back into the team again and we hitched a 4-in-hand for the very first time with my old shetland!! My shetland is 31 and has bad ankle joints, so we drove very carefully and only a short route. I have a short video: 


It was AMAZING!!! It's one of my greatest dreams to drive a 4-in-hand one day. What a pity that Domino isn't younger  I hope to drive a few times more with this team, it's a great feeling and they are working just awesome! I love my minis


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 15, 2018)

That hitch looks like so much fun! Not to mention you get to work 4 horses at once. That's my biggest motivator to get a couple of mine going together. I can work them at the same time! 
Very glad that Teddy got the "OK" to continue to work. That's always a good feeling.

My new singletree and bit got here so I'm hoping I can try them out this week before the horses head south. I've got the vet/dentist coming today to do teeth and (hopefully) geld Perry. It's a freezing cold morning though and I'm not looking forward to standing in the barn for several hours this morning. We had one week of fall then straight to winter. Woke up to snow yesterday. I should get more driving in this winter though. I'll go south once a month or so to drive and ride.

@Cayuse Those wood sword end single trees can be a pain. Especially if your tack is not leather but a synthetic material. It doesn't stretch and give like the leather does so the traces have a tendency to slip off. I ended up putting strong but small C-clamps on the end of mine. My trace keepers were triangles of metal so I clamped the C through the triangle and around the singletree. I don't know if that makes sense or not...?


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 15, 2018)

Nice video Northwolf!  Your Shetland looks great, I bet he is happy to get out for a short jaunt now and then.  And good news about Teddy  :ThumbUp .

Yes, Peanut is gelded, but he was gelded late.  He finds other geldings to be threatening and he needs to be the boss over them, and mares are just delightful  :wub .

I had thought of getting his hormones tested, but what good would it do?  He is what he is, and with more exposure and training, he is learning to deal with his emotions. We are going to another ADT soon, so it will be interesting to see his reactions this time out.  We are hoping for a less "big" response to a new environment, and a response that is shorter in duration.  Last time it took about 1.5 hours for him to settle.  I would be happy if he took an hour this time.  Once he sees it all and gets the giggles out of his system, he is fine.  I think he just need milage under his belt and to see more of the world.

MC,  The C clamp is a good idea, right now I am using shoe laces and looping it through and tying them.  We did get the footman's loops attached, we screwed them on.  I got U shaped ones from Tractor Supply, not real footman's loops, but close enough.  I did buy the cart .

Good luck with Perry today, hope it goes easy for him.  It has been cold here, too.  No snow though, but cold enough for hat and jacket.


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 15, 2018)

Cayuse, I'd like to see a pic of your cart. I always like seeing everyone's vehicles. Glad you found a footmans loop solution. 

Perry hasn't dropped yet so no castration today. We did teeth for 3 minis and 3 big guys instead. It was so cold this morning that I put a space heater in the office/tack room and we brought the minis in and did their teeth in there on the rugs. So much better than freezing. By the time we got to the big guys it was warm enough to be mostly comfortable. 

Good luck at your ADT. I would love to do something like that. I would have no idea what I was doing though and it's quite a drive to get to any events like that around here. Maybe someday.


----------



## Northwolf (Oct 16, 2018)

[email protected][/USER] Oh yes, this is a great motivator to drive with teams. Even when it's "only" a couple, it's much more efficient and definitely more fun, for the horses too. But the disadvantage of a 4-in-hand team is that I need a helper... with a couple or a triple I often drive alone (I know; this is not the way to go and I wouldn't recommend to drive alone at all). 

[email protected][/USER] Thanks! Yes, he looks great and I'm very carefully with him and his health. One evening, I called the emergency vet because Domino had a colic, and the vet (who was never saw him before) thought Domino is not older than 20... Domino has osteoarthrosis in both ankle joints and it's sadly the most severe type of arthrosis called osteolytic arthrosis. The joints were hardly distructed last time they made X-rays. But this is almost 6 years ago and there's still no lameness and he's still the chief of the herd. Hopefully it will persist the next years. I take him out for little walks usually 2-4 times a week. Yes, he enjoys the short drives, although he did not pull that much.
I think Peanut will calm down the more you take him out to strange places. My stallion Massai has BIG problems to control his emotions when other horses were around... but the last few years, he calmed down and when we were at the last competition, no one noticed that he's a stallion


----------



## jeanniecogan (Oct 16, 2018)

northwolf, i wasnt kidding about putting a team together with charlie and daisy,  if you have any suggestions , i would sure appreciate them.  i have everything i need, but time,  t is coming close to time to move in to our house.  im so excited.    i love your four in hand.  have fun.

to veryone else i am happy to hear the good news. we will be moving soon.  in a couple weeks i will be getting back to normal,  whatever that is, hehehe.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 16, 2018)

Jeannie, good luck with the move, I bet it will be nice to have a place of your own to "hang!your hat".

MC the cart is a G and S brand.  I will try and get some pictures.  It is a bit clunky but it has good balance and lots of leg!room.  I have long legs, so that is a big plus.  I called the guy that makes them and I can get replace!menT  parts from him.  I might spring for a new seat.  Maybe Santa!will bring one.  I see my old friend the ! Is here for a visit, its been awhile.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 17, 2018)

You are all inspiring!  Thanks for updates and tales of experiences.


----------



## Northwolf (Oct 18, 2018)

jeanniecogan said:


> northwolf, i wasnt kidding about putting a team together with charlie and daisy,  if you have any suggestions , i would sure appreciate them.  i have everything i need, but time,  t is coming close to time to move in to our house.  im so excited.    i love your four in hand.  have fun.
> 
> to veryone else i am happy to hear the good news. we will be moving soon.  in a couple weeks i will be getting back to normal,  whatever that is, hehehe.


Good luck with the move! I'm happy to hear about you've found the perfect home. I'm a little bit jealous  If I travel ever to the United States again, I would like to visit you! 
I think it's easy to put together a team of horses when they already know the cart. The size doesn't matter that much, but the pace they have. The first step on a new team should be to find out if they're matching in their pace. So I would like to do in-hand walks with both horses together. Next step will be either to drive one horse (single) and let the other one walk beside the driving horse (like ground driving) or put them directly together with the team harness but without cart (like ground driving a team). I prefer the first variant and always let my "new" team horses go beside the driving horse until they work perfectly together. But be carefully if you try this! Because the ground driven horse is not attached to the cart, you can easily drive against the horse with your cart, if it stops accidentally! I never use blinkers on the ground driven horse to add more safety.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Oct 19, 2018)

thank you,  Northwolf,  those are good tips.   Daisy almost always coms with Charlie and i , so their steps pretty much match.   You are an inspiration to us all as Marsha said.  love all your pics.   Also you are welcome in my home anytime.    AS ARE YOU ALL.


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 22, 2018)

Horses all headed south today. Loading was a bit tricky because Smokey is evil. Yup, he's evil. And because he's evil he's made Clementine hate him with a vengeance. My dad ended up feeling her vengeance in the form of a hoof to the kidney....

We had all 6 minis loaded up front in the trailer. Well everything was going fine until Smokey decided he wanted to flip around and start kicking everyone. This is his "go to" move. I've never had a horse that kicks like this one. Oh and Smokey is the one we were "babysitting" for a friend. He's not one of our herd. We've had him for the last 6 months. Anyway... He started getting wild so dad went to get him out. Well he got a hoof to the kidney in the process. So I made the decision that Smokey was banned from the front "mini compartment" of the trailer and had to ride with the big guys in the back. 
 

5 big horses loaded in the rear of the trailer with the two Fjords (who had lived with minis before we bought them) loaded in last with Smokey under their heads. So first photo is all 6 minis in the front with Smokey along the back as he was trying to back up to kick. Dad was hustling around the trailer while I tried to keep the baby from getting nailed. Second pic is Smokey with the Fjords in back. Last pic shows just how much more relaxed the whole herd of minis is with Smokey gone. Amazing how one horse can upset the whole balance.

Horses arrived at their winter digs safe and sound with everyone in perfect condition   I'm headed down next weekend to do some blanket clips since it's about 20 degrees warmer where they are now.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Oct 22, 2018)

Boy, how big is that trailrer?  must be huge.  How many horses all together.   Thanks fo the pictures.


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 23, 2018)

24 feet long. It has a sliding divider which is great because it makes it so versatile. There were 6 minis and 5 big guys in the trailer. 

You can see how skinny Pistol got in that picture of the minis. And that's after we put some weight back on him. He was getting pushed around AND when we had the dentist come out he had HUGE hooks on his front molars. He looked like a vampire horse. He should be able to chew much better and get much more nutrition out of his feed.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 23, 2018)

I hope your dad is OK today.

Those dental hooks can raise heck with their mouths.  I had a pony gelding who had terrible teeth because he had a facial fracture at some point in his life, most likely from a kick. His teeth did not meet up and wore uneven.  I had his teeth done routinely by a vet who I thought was doing a good job but when we changed vets and the new vet floated him, she found a massive hook on his last molar that had grown back towards his throat and pressed on his tongue.  I felt pretty awful about it but I had trusted the other vet to do the job right.  Now they all get sedated and floated with a speculum holding the mouth open so that they get a good view.  Pistol should feel much better now that his teeth have been "polished"!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 24, 2018)

MajorClementine said:


> 24 feet long. It has a sliding divider which is great because it makes it so versatile. There were 6 minis and 5 big guys in the trailer.
> 
> You can see how skinny Pistol got in that picture of the minis. And that's after we put some weight back on him. He was getting pushed around AND when we had the dentist come out he had HUGE hooks on his front molars. He looked like a vampire horse. He should be able to chew much better and get much more nutrition out of his feed.


I had the same experience with teeth.  Thought I was doing the right thing with my horses.  Then I got an equine dentist and Dapper Dan had big hooks in the back.  Another older mare I got was worse; her owner had regularly had her teeth looked at by a vet who was supposedly so good.  She had hooks going up into her sinus in the back.  I think a lot of the vets don't go all the way to the back, either because their tools are not correct or their hands are too large? 

I agree; one animal can cause such discord.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 24, 2018)

OK, so here is the tale of Peanut and the ADT.  We went to his second ADT on Sunday.  Got there early, did a lot of hand walking and ground driving early on before the instructor arrived.  He was better than he was at the first ADT, sort of.  Still lots of drama, but it was of a shorter duration.  He did decide to buck while I was ground driving, but he got right over it and went on nicely.  So we hitch him and my instructor gets in the cart to take him to the dressage arena.  She gets about halfway there and he has a weird bucking/stamping tantrum.  I snap the lead on him and lead him to the arena area and then let him go. All of a sudden he is fine. He goes into the arena.for his test and looks really good, until he doesn't lol.  He got his tongue over the bit.  Never did this before, so its a new wrinkle.  We are able to go into the arena and fix it as it is a schooling show.  One we fix it, he is a ROCK STAR.  Yay Peanut!

So then it was time for the cones part of the test and did a very nice job. Go Peanut! 

At lunch we work on manners around other horses and we walked and walked and walked until he relaxed.  He was much better about the big horses this time.

Then it was time for the obstacles.  We managed to get to the obstacle course without incident and he kept his tongue in his mouth so even though he was slow, I considered it to be a very successful part of the day.

And then I drove him back at the horse trailer area and had fun.

He was last place, but Peanut thinks his green, sixth place ribbon is a blue one.  I don't have the heart to tell him otherwise.  

We all slept well that night!

The End.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 24, 2018)

Way to go, Peanut!  Love those first place ribbons.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Oct 25, 2018)

great job, glad you had  a good day.   im so jealous in a very friendly way.


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 25, 2018)

Hey, I'm with Peanut, a ribbon is a ribbon. How cool that you got to go participate and Peanut is working through his excitement at events.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 2, 2018)

MajorClem, did everyone get settled into their winter home? Did you bring Clem this year?
What has everyone been up to?
Not much new here, it has rained for 7 days. Some days wetter than others. I ground drove Peanut once.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 3, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> MajorClem, did everyone get settled into their winter home? Did you bring Clem this year?
> What has everyone been up to?
> Not much new here, it has rained for 7 days. Some days wetter than others. I ground drove Peanut once.


I hear you on the rain! We are a swamp and my usual unpaved roads are impassable. I'm taking mine out on the paved road at least twice a week just so they can walk on solid ground a little.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 3, 2018)

Marsha, I think we have had three sunny days in the past month, it is awful. I am watching feet daily as mine tend to get a bit thrushy (well, not mine, but nothing would surprise me in this waterlogged mess).
Last weekend we had a northeaster and lost power, tonight we are supposed to have a repeat performance​
We have new emoji thingys.


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 3, 2018)

The horses are all settled down south. I did take Clementine as all the hay got hauled down there and that left us with none for the winter. Hubby and I weren't happy about that but it was one of those family battles that wasn't worth the hurt feelings to fight. Clem has some serious food aggression. She's perfect unless its feeding time. I think the problem started when the friend that was supposed to feed a few days last winter starved the horses for about 60 hours. That's the first time she got the attitude. I think she had gut problems for a bit after that and between guarding her food and being in pain she was a mess. Then having to deal with Smokey for the last 6 months and fighting him she's learned some really bad manners. We are working on it. She doesn't get away with it with any of us but she still tries it. But while she was eating her hay I did a trace clip on her clipping around and under her belly with zero problems. Anyone else had food aggression problems towards humans? If it is time to eat and you go poking around and pestering her she gets ticked. Once she's eating she's a lamb.

We drove the Fjords last weekend but no minis. It was a crazy whirlwind weekend. I went to bed after midnight 4 nights in a row and got up before 6AM. I wasn't in the headspace to hitch up.

We aren't getting the rain some of you are getting but it's windy windy here which is pretty unusual. Sadly I'm not going south until December. November is slammed. I'll catch up on our driving hours soon I promise!


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 5, 2018)

MajorClem, Peanut has had aggressive tendencies related to food. I can't feed my minis together as it gets really ugly. I gave up after Cappy flipped Peanut over (so I guess!Cappy is a little aggressive about his vittles, too). Peanut was so worked up about gaurding his food when he first came to us that he would paw his hay under himself to guard it, then pee on it so no one else would want it. Seeing that happen every night made me sad for him. But now he is much more relaxed now about his hay and will let me work around him when he is eating. It took awhile to get to that point.


----------



## Northwolf (Nov 12, 2018)

Minis are so amazing!

We had a 6-hours-tour yesterday to visit someone. I hitched Moony with the sulky and the girl who is helping me with grooming the horses drove Teddy the half way and the other half with Massai. We did 22 miles. We passed many roads and railroads on our way and the boys were very tough.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 12, 2018)

Amazing! Did you pony Massai the first half? How did their boots do the whole way?


----------



## Northwolf (Nov 12, 2018)

Yes, Massai had to follow the sulky the first half, and he hated it! He always wanted to pass by the cart... he was happy as we switched place for the second half with Teddy 
We did not have any problems with the boots. Teddy and Moony wore Easyboots and custom leather boots and Massai had his Equine Fusion Allterrain. No rubbing or injuries!


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 14, 2018)

Northwolf, Sounds like your minis are very fit! I wish I had the ability to get mine out on longer drives more often. We have been doing lots of ground work with Peanut working on flexibility and it is keeping him in shape better than I thought, but driving would be great for his wind. I have done a lot of running with him in the last six weeks so the ground work is probably better for me  than sitting in the cart.
Cappy has started work again, lunging and ground work. He was not worked with much this year and has gotten a pot belly, so it is boot camp for Cappy. He lost his manners somewhere along the way, too! He quickly turns into a "bull in a china shop" when left to his own devices.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 16, 2018)

Marsha, do you have a Holiday Parade to take Dapper Dan to this year?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 16, 2018)

Yes, there is one coming up in two weeks I am hoping to do, weather permitting. It is a night parade, so difficult to get good pictures.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 21, 2018)

We had about four inches of snow yesterday eve. I took Cappy out in the otter sled for a bit. He remembered his old job of hauling the manure tubs and seemed happy with it. When we were done with the "chores" I got in the sled for a quick spin. We stayed in the small paddock for that, just in case he decided to get fancy. He was tired by that point and was happy to plod along.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 23, 2018)

Ground drove Nugget for the first time today. He had worn a bridle before so that was no big deal. He has a very short mouth, so adjusted it the best i could for his hairy head. He did well. Just had a hard time responding to "walk up", which surprises me as he does well with that on our walks and on the lunge. I think it is me being BEHIND him that is confusing. No twirling around at all.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 23, 2018)

Nugget probably wondered where you disappeared to when you were behind him! I am glad he was a good boy. What kind of bit do you think you will end up using on him?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 23, 2018)

I use a copper french link. Just an open bridle for now.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 29, 2018)

Marsha, if your parade is this weekend, I hope the weather cooperates. 
It has been either wet or wetter here :-(.
I have not been able to drive except once in the sled with Cappy and once with Peanut for at least a month. I am doing some ground work, but it is too muddy to accomplish much. It is so wet here that the Christmas tree farms (cut your own tree) in town have shut down this week as it is too damaging to have people! and vehicles in the fields with all the muck. We need another hard frost.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 29, 2018)

Cayuse, you are sure having some uncooperative weather. Our weather has been absolutely gorgeous the last few days. I didn't play with the horses today because we had dr appt in OKC and went to a Christmas tree farm to get our tree. For some reason, I am just not motivated to work with Nugget. Lazy bones, I suppose! Parade is next weekend. Hope the weather holds.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 29, 2018)

Maybe it is the time of year? I have not been all that motivated either. I had to push myself to get the sled out, but had fun once I did. I wish the snow had stayed around. All this mud is depressing. On the bright side, the wet weather has brought the wild turkeys close to the house and barn. I love to watch them. And so do the horses.


----------



## Northwolf (Nov 30, 2018)

I think it's the november blues all around...  I'm less motivated too to drive, I do very short drives because it's too cold to sit for a long time on the cart. But I take the boys out for walks and running EVERY day and we love it  nothing better than a run with them before I go the office


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 3, 2018)

Just getting caught up with everyone's daily adventures. I'm better at keeping up with recording the driving hours than I am keeping up on this thread so don't worry 

@Northwolf What a fun trip with your horses! I was amazed at the Amish horses when I went to Iowa. They drive miles and miles and think nothing of it. They also know that when they stop it's time to rest. I guess that's why they have so little trouble parking them hitched for hours only tied by line to their bit ring. If I'd gone 10+ miles I'd just stand and rest too. I'm glad all your horses made it, but I'm not surprised. As much time as you spend working them I'm sure they are in great shape for long drives.

@Marsha Cassada Glad to hear you are starting work with Nugget. It's always interesting when you start driving them from behind and have to get them used to following cues rather than following you. Hoping the weather is good and we get parade pictures.

@Cayuse Glad you've gotten the sled out already. Didn't you get it pretty late last year and not get to use it much? I can't remember if it was last year or the year before. Time goes by so fast and the years blend together. That's great that Cappy remembered his job. He's a good one for sure!

I've been stuck in the cold North so no driving for me... I don't know about this sending all the horses south thing. I may keep Major and Clementine up here next winter since we finally got a shelter for them after they left this fall. They get soooo much hair that I know the cold weather doesn't really bother them. I also think Clementine would benefit from being up here with just Major and getting some personal attention. I also have sled runners for my EE and would like to get the OtterSled rigging or something similar. We've already got a good hard base layer of snow this year so it would have been perfect for sledding.

Happy Holidays everyone!!!!


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi MajorClem!
I'd want to keep Major and Clem home, I'd get lonely without a mini around, lol. When life gets crazy (and it has been lately), they are who I talk to. They hear a lot of laughter, tears, and cuss words and don't get all judgey as long as the hay pile gets replenished frequently.

It rained again all weekend so no driving. I had a lesson Friday, we worked on ground work with Peanut. Keeping his mind and feet moving makes for a happy Peanut. Doing some of the same with Cappy, too.
No rain forecasted for seven days! Hope stuff dries out now.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 4, 2018)

Hope you get to keep Clementine and Major with you. I'm sure they would be fine in your winter weather. And since you have a "sled"!!!
Weather has been great for over a week. This weekend is supposed to be snow/ice storm. No parade for me. I am strictly a fair-weather parader. They may even cancel the parade. 
I take mine for walks, too. Sometimes I do both at the same time, but if their gaits are not compatible it is too hard. Nugget and Dapper Dan do pretty well together, but Nugget doesn't understand the whole "going for a walk" thing. So I take them separately for now.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 9, 2018)

Did the weather forecast change over the week so you could go to the parade?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 9, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> Did the weather forecast change over the week so you could go to the parade?


They postponed the parade till the 22. I am going to try and take Dapper Dan to my mom's nursing home before Christmas.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Dec 10, 2018)

i have been lost for so long , something wrong with my connection to this forum, i think it is straightened out now. boy did i miss u all. glad to get caught up. sounds like everyone is doing pretty good now. we r ok here.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 10, 2018)

jeanniecogan said:


> i have been lost for so long , something wrong with my connection to this forum, i think it is straightened out now. boy did i miss u all. glad to get caught up. sounds like everyone is doing pretty good now. we r ok here.


Did you get that bad weather, Jeannie?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 10, 2018)

40 minutes ground driving Nugget. My neighbor came and helped me. We took Dapper Dan along and I think it helped Nugget understand the cues to walk up. He is maneuvering much better now, too.


----------



## Northwolf (Dec 11, 2018)

We had very bad weather here in Europe  all day very rainy, cold and finally tons of mud on the roads. Santa (who's coming on december 6 in our country) and his donkey were clumping through the mud in the forest instead of snow. Last weekend, we had stormy winds that destroyed some trees. Today was the first day with a slight frost. Hopefully winter is coming up now. 
I cleaned my carriages and harnesses on sundays while it was stormy outside.



MajorClementine said:


> @Northwolf What a fun trip with your horses! I was amazed at the Amish horses when I went to Iowa. They drive miles and miles and think nothing of it. They also know that when they stop it's time to rest. I guess that's why they have so little trouble parking them hitched for hours only tied by line to their bit ring. If I'd gone 10+ miles I'd just stand and rest too. I'm glad all your horses made it, but I'm not surprised. As much time as you spend working them I'm sure they are in great shape for long drives.


When I was visiting amish friends in the US 15 years ago, I was very impressed about their horses. But I was a bit sorry for the horses that the hitching looks uncomfortable. And they were too skinny, I think 
Thanks! Yes, they're in great shape. When I take them out for a run, we can go easily 8 or 10 miles and they're not tired afterwards... Driving is a little bit more exhausting because we have hills. But it's no problem to drive 2 or 3 hours without having a rest. It's a lot of fun, whatever we do!  I wish everyone could have that much fun with their minis!

@Marsha Cassada Sounds great! Keep it up! Nugget will become an amazing driving horse!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 19, 2018)

3 grand daughters are visiting. The youngest, age 8,
is loving the horses. She is riding Nugget and drove Dapper Dan. It is so good for Nugget; she leaps up and throws herself across his back to get on, rubs him all over, and generally sends out horse-lover vibes to him. He was jumpy at first but settled down and seemed to enjoy it all. She drove Dapper Dan for an hour.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 19, 2018)

She makes me wish I was eight again!
I hope she gets more opportunities to drive DD while she is visiting.
Every mini should have a little girl that loves them .


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 21, 2018)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone!!!! 

Had anyone here tried skijoring with their mini??


----------



## Northwolf (Dec 24, 2018)

Thanks, Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all too!

@MajorClementine no, but we drove sleigh in various combinations. Hoping to drive with a 3-in-hand cart with sled skids IF we have any snow this season. Actually, there's no snow and it's way too warm here  mud, mud and more mud


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jan 3, 2019)

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL MY FELLOW FORUM FRIENDS


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 3, 2019)

Well, we had a little snow so I tried Dapper Dan with the sled. It wasn't a good vehicle because of the metal runners--snow too thin and soft. If we'd had something like the otter sled it would have worked better. I was surprised that Dapper Dan had trouble figuring out what I wanted. We churned up some snow and got twizzled up a little in the traces until he figured it out. when we finally got onto a smooth place and he could get into a gallop it was great fun! Whee!! It's still snowing; if it gets colder we might try it again tomorrow.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 4, 2019)

Otter sleds are great! They are big enough to put in something to sit on. I use a small half bale of hay covered in an old blanket and it fits perfect. Warmer than sitting on the cold plastic. Plus easier to get I'm and out of the sled with.
Peanut had a hard time figuring out what to do, too. I think it was the lack of shafts that confused him.
Glad you had fun! Your snow will be making it's way here shortly.

My new harness finally came. I have not seen it yet. The gal that I ordered it through will come fit it soon. I am nervous that Peanut will not like it.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 4, 2019)

HI Jeannie! Happy New Year to you, also!
 I need your address for your 2018 hours to drive award. Can you message me through the forum?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 9, 2019)

I ground drove Nugget today. We spent about 15 minutes going 50 feet at one point. He wanted to go back instead of forward. Finally I kept him turned in a tight circle until he was tired of that, then he went a few steps straight then tried to go back again. We did the tight circle that way. Eventually, he gave up and we continued our route.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 12, 2019)

Came South for some driving. Started off work Clem and her bad attitude. Worked through it. I thought we were only going to ground drive and be lucky if we ended on a good note but she got her head in the game and ended up hitching up and heading into the neighborhood. She was amazing!

Candace got hitched for a short bit after we got back and was still "wonder mini". But she has a new gear... High gear! Now that she's not pregnant she will trot all day.

Hubby drive Ferb the Fjord, dad drove Red the fox trotter.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 12, 2019)

I am envious! You all are in short sleeves. It was 14 here this morning with a wicked wind chill.
Hubby summed it up "Dang! Its cold out!"

Glad Clem is back to herself


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 18, 2019)

Dapper Dan wearing his 2018 participation medal for driving! He is such a winter yak right now--not looking his dapper best.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 18, 2019)

DD IS fuzzy! Cappy is that fuzzy, too. Peanut isn't and has to wear a blanket or he gets too cold.

Did you drive today? I took Peanut out for some ground driving. We are supposed to get snow this weekend so I thought I would stretch his legs and get his mind back on work a little in case I want to take the sled out. Sometimes Peanut is a puzzle. He gave me his usual resistance to being bridled. If he is worked every day he is pretty good about it, but when worked sporadically, he reverts back to flinging his head around. He has had everything checked out teeth and ear wise and the bit and bridle are mild and comfortable, so it appears to be a defensive habit he falls back on. Makes me wonder what caused the behavior in the first place. Other than that little momentary tussle, he was happy to work. My husband would say of his antics "it's just Peanut being Peanut" and that's probably the best explanation I'll ever get of his shenanigans.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 18, 2019)

It was nice today but I didn't drive. I was going to hook some pvc poles to Nugget, like Zorro, but I had some computer work to do. I noticed this evening that Nugget seemed a little odd--big storm coming in around midnight, so I'm wondering if he is affected by the barometric pressure. I am out of prebiotic; guess I'd better order some. We are supposed to get winds over 60 mph with single digit wind chill. Got the animal waters filled and the hatches battened down.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 18, 2019)

We are getting the same storm on starting Saturday night into Sunday. It is supposed to be bad with ice, snow and high winds followed by frigid air. I'm OK with the snow, but the ice part scares me. A few years back we lost our power for 2 weeks from an ice storm.
Sometimes when the weather changes drastically, I give my guys some gas-x tablets for their stomachs. Or tums. They gobble them down like candy.
Stay safe tonight, Marsha.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 26, 2019)

Ground drove Nugget today. The first 20 minutes I attached the pvc poles. He did not do well. We got about 50 feet before he had a fit and it took the rest of the 20 minutes to get him back to the barn, one step at a time. If he took two steps, it escalated. But we made it back. I'll try to have some help when we do it again. Maybe I should have done the two mile ground drive first, but I was sort of thinking I'd do the ground driving with the pvc poles. He is improving on his rein response.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 26, 2019)

Marsha, can I offer a little unsolicited advice? If this doesn't suit your style please just disregard. I suggest the next time you drag the pvc yourself so Nugget can get used to the sound of it before he has it attached to him. I tend to break things down into small increments. First I drag the poles as I lead the horse, with me between the horse and poles. Then when that is a boring thing I will drag them myself as I ground drive. Its kinda awkward and I usually tie a rope between the poles and hook it over one arm so I can handle the reins and still drag the poles. My poles are in a travios set up with a short pole between them at the back but even dragging a single would help maybe. That way if there is too much stressing I can drop the poles and drive on and then circle back and try again.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 26, 2019)

Thank you, reignmaker. I have dragged poles with him before, but it has been a while and I had a helper. This time I thought I could do it myself. The first 50 feet were fine, and I thought we were going to do fine; then he lost it. I could not turn loose of him to slip the loops off to release the poles, and I decided anyway that if I took off the poles he would consider himself the victor. We advanced one step at a time; I wanted him to know that he would stop when I said so. Luckily, my husband came up then and watched until we got back to the halter area, then he took the poles off while I held Nugget. He is not a "horse guy"; he doesn't know how to help. I've learned from the past not to get him to help with training. But it sure was nice for him to be there to remove the poles!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 26, 2019)

Hehehe, sometimes even those who aren't able to really grasp how to help with training can be a BIG help by offering a second set of hands. Your Nugget sounds a bit like my "problem child" , when he does well he's a star but some days its like he has taken a huge step back in his skill set. Mine has been hitched and driven and gone very nicely but he has also had an absolute melt down over something new that should have been easy. Keeps it interesting that's for sure.
Regarding the 'stop when I say so' I hear you. I don't like to stop until my objective is reached but I will back off and come back to it as many times as I must to get some kind of win. When the horse throws a fit I am happy to just let him walk away from whatever set him off and circle around until he is calm then go back and try again. Sometimes tho a person is forced to recognize that on this day their 'win' is not what they initially aimed for and you just have to drive them thro the storm and finish when you can.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 3, 2019)

We had Cappy out twice this weekend pulling the sled and moving manure tubs. I only ground drove him as he needed a tune up. It has been a long time since he has driven. He was a little strong to start but settled down.
Hubby got in the sled at the end for a short walk with many "halts" along the way as reminders to not get pushy. Cappy seemed pleased to have something to do.
My harness came today  and it fits both minis just right.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 3, 2019)

MajorClem, I recieved my package in the mail yesterday. Thank you! 
11 months to go!​


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 8, 2019)

@Cayuse What harness did you get? I'm sure you posted about it when you put in your order but my memory fails me. Glad it fits. Nothing better (IMO) than a new harness that is a good fit out of the box. I'm thinking I'm not going to get out of 2019 without ordering a MaraFun.....


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 8, 2019)

I got the harness from Yonies Harness. They do only harnesses and driving equipment. The harness was sort of semi custom as I wanted a few add ons to their pleasure harness. It is the padded style, synthetic. I got a semi V breast collar with an adjustable line of draft and a bridle with dual over checks, a fitted crown and a few other!doo-dads. The back saddle has a tree, I am holding my breath that they will adjust to it OK. It fit Peanut well when I ground drove him the other day and he seemed happy. !Cappy wore it for a few minutes and it didn't ruffle his feathers. I might have to get trace extenders, I won't know until I can get my cart out and hitch them though and the weather just has been to uncooperative.
I had a freind from "back in the day" who is sales rep for there harnesses. She came and measured them up for me. They took an A sized harness with a B sized breeching (big bums!). The weird thing is the minis were only one inch apart or exactly the same on their measurements. Odd as Peanut is taller by about three inches.

Hope you get to visit your guys soon, maybe over the long weekend?
What color Mara fun harness would you get?


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 9, 2019)

Isn't that funny about measurements? Candace and Smokey look like twins when they are next to each other but their harness sizes are soooo different. And then you have two who look very different but end up wearing the same size harness. Go figure.

Marafun harness would have to be some lime green (I'm a little obsessed) maybe with a little blue.... I haven't let myself get that far along in my thought process because if I pick out colors and everything for sure I'll end up buying it


----------



## MindySchroder (Feb 10, 2019)

This is exactly why I stress that people send in their measurements when they order harness! Just buying an A size harness or a B size will ensure it doesn't properly fit the horse when you get it. 

I also stress that people measure the actual pony and not their existing harness. I always can tell that someone has measured an existing harness when they send the measurements in because the numbers will be soooo whacky! LOL! 

People really hate it when I second guess measurements, but they often measure something too small and when I ask them to remeasure they are shocked at how off they were. 

I JUST got this MaraFUN harness two days ago! Of course we are sitting at about -20 degrees so trying it on has to wait until we warm up a little bit but I can hardly wait! It's black with lime green 'trim'.

It's mostly for Mikey but Zorro will wear it sometimes too!


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 10, 2019)

Better watch out Mindy, MajorClem is quite fond of lime green...that pretty harness might find its way to her house 

I have only been able to try out my new harness ground driving a little bit. The weather hasn't been very too here, either.
I did have Peanut out today, it was cold and his nemisis the Turkey Vulture has reappeared so he was quite a handful. He would not go to the corner of the paddock where the Vulture was seen roosting this morning until my husband went over and "beat the bushes" to show him it was safe. He then was fine. Before then, he would sit and spin. Last Spring we had a few days of the same behavior and that was just high spirits and foolishness. I am estimating today's antics where 75% legitimate concern over the bird as the last time it was out there it dive bombed him.
He seems to like the harness. I can't wait to hitch him and see if the traces are long enough. I may need extenders. Can someone tell me how those attach?
​


----------



## MindySchroder (Feb 10, 2019)

LOL! Lime green is my favorite color right behind teal  And the ponies look so GOOD in green!

Trace extenders usually buckle onto the slots of your existing traces. Then they have a slot on the other end to attach to your single tree. The ones I have ended up being just a touch too long for what I needed and were a bit unwieldy. I ended up just ordering the next size up in traces and that solved my issue. Are your traces buckle in?

Also traces often seem too short until you get them attached to the vehicle. And then somehow they are the right length! LOL! I'm not sure why that is....


----------



## Northwolf (Feb 11, 2019)

One day, I would like to have such a cool harness too... IF they would ship to Europe... 

We have a very messy weather situation that makes almost impossible to drive at the moment. There was a lot of snow that came very fast - it was possible to drive the sled once. 




But the other day, the snow disappeared and then we've had snowy mu, then icy roads. Yesterday, it started again to snow and within one night, we have had 10 inches. But this afternoon, it starts to rain  No fun at all. So I walk or go running every day with my horses, instead of driving...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 11, 2019)

We have had terrible fog for so many days! We think it will burn off, but it just hangs around. Or it might clear off a little by 4 o'clock and then it is too late to drive. I walk in it sometimes with my orange safety vest on, but it's a little scary. NOT like the Oklahoma prairie at all!


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 11, 2019)

The weather has been difficult to work in here, too. Our winter here sounds similar to Northwolf's. Last winter I was able to work them much more. 

Mindy, my traces are buckle in. When we fitted them, she said she was pretty sure that they would be fine, but they DO look short. I have room to add one more hole if I have to. Enough room to add maybe a tad under two inches. If it doesn't work, I will take your advice!and just buy longer traces.


----------



## Patty's Pony Place (Feb 11, 2019)

Northwolf said:


> One day, I would like to have such a cool harness too... IF they would ship to Europe...
> 
> We have a very messy weather situation that makes almost impossible to drive at the moment. There was a lot of snow that came very fast - it was possible to drive the sled once.
> 
> ...


I could surely send a harness to Europe! Have already sent three to Norway! And my, how good your pair would look in THIS harness!! We brought colour into this market way back in 2012 - nice to see how many others have followed suit, and learned about measuring for harness, so they actually fit. I have helped and guided quite a few people on that line!!


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 12, 2019)

Northwolf said:


> One day, I would like to have such a cool harness too... IF they would ship to Europe...
> 
> We have a very messy weather situation that makes almost impossible to drive at the moment. There was a lot of snow that came very fast - it was possible to drive the sled once.
> 
> ...



Feeling your pain! We have had so much rain, which we don't like to complain about after years of drought. Our clay soil can only accept so much water. Lots of sinking mud and a lake in my round pen which once it drains, it rains again so all we can do is go for walks or do a little ground driving down our gravel road back & forth.


----------



## MindySchroder (Feb 12, 2019)

Northwolf said:


> One day, I would like to have such a cool harness too... IF they would ship to Europe...



WOW! It sounds like you have some crazy weather going on over there! We have been having many many days of below zero with wind and snow. The snow I love! I don't mind the below zero, but the wind is starting to weigh on me...

Chimacum Tack sells harness over seas all the time  We ship world wide!


----------



## minister man (Feb 13, 2019)

Patty's Pony Place said:


> I could surely send a harness to Europe! Have already sent three to Norway! And my, how good your pair would look in THIS harness!! We brought colour into this market way back in 2012 - nice to see how many others have followed suit, and learned about measuring for harness, so they actually fit. I have helped and guided quite a few people on that line!!


 Does anyone know if harness like this is available in Canada?


----------



## Margo_C-T (Feb 13, 2019)

You will be happy to know, it is MADE in Canada....I believe Patty is near Edmonton. I can verify that all their products....carts, harness...are of high quality and backed by deep knowledge.


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 13, 2019)

@minister man Check out Patty's Pony Place online. She is indeed based in Canada and very good at what she does.

I was hoping to drive today. I came south for the sunshine... well it's rain... So I spent the day saying "hi" to the crew and snapped a few shots of Major. He makes friends wherever he goes. He's such a laid back gentleman. He was a 10 yo stallion when I fell in love with his personality and bought him. Even as a stud he was polite as ever and so sweet. I had him gelded soon after getting him and even though he'll never be a great driving horse he's still my favorite (shhh... don't tell the others).


The rooster comes to share grain in the morning and the peacock at night. Both belong to different neighbors but both have found out that Major is willing to share the goodies.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 13, 2019)

Sorry!to hear about the rain . And it never rains much there, according to my mom. Hope the sun shines for you tomorrow.
We had a snowstom last night and I was hoping to go out in the sled, but the snow ended with rain. So now we have slush.

Major looks!good. I can see why he is a favorite . I like his buddies!

That looks like some lovely hay you have there in the background.

​


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 14, 2019)

Awww Mr. Hospitality. Love it! How tall is he?


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 14, 2019)

Major is a shortie at 28". 

We're lucky to have great hay growers close by. It comes from Enterprise, UT. They ship most of their hay to California but we're lucky to know a few hay farmers really well. My father was the UPS man in Enterprise for 35 years and he makes friends easily.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 17, 2019)

The last time I took Nugget for a walk he was impossible. He is so herd-bound he cannot even focus. I was worn out when we got home. This time I used the stud chain. It was a lot easier on me and he was able to focus on me. He was not nearly as distressed, which is interesting. When we got home, we practiced our side passing, walking on a 12" wide board, and standing on a pedestal. I am not going to ground drive him any more, I don't think, as he is not a suitable driving horse for me. 
Dapper Dan and I had a good drive. It takes me a while to get his boots on as his feet are so hairy. He is standing nicely now for harnessing, and moves over at my cue to be straight for the shafts. It was pretty cold and windy but the sun was shining. We didn't hurry as long as the wind was at our back, but on the way home we mostly trotted as we were into the wind. Brrr! Stopped to chat with a neighbor and Dapper Dan had a drink out of their cattle tank and tried to eat his hat. It was so nice to be out driving after so many foggy, miserable days. Snow is due so this may be our last outing for a while.


----------



## Northwolf (Feb 18, 2019)

Crazy weather... It's now too warm - and sunny. I love this! But in the forest, we have still BIG ice plates that makes impossible to drive. I've tried it on friday and saturday, but it was dangeraus, even with spikes on the horse boots! I'm VERY looking forward to springtime now. 

Massai injured himself last week. He got tangled up in Teddys horse rug when they played together. My husband was outside and came back a few hours later. He found them tangled up. Massais front leg was ravelled in the cord, he wasn't able to put it down to the ground any more for hours. He walked on three legs the first time after we free him, so I called the vet who gave anti-inflammatory. And he had a few days of stall rest. It was a big luck that he recovered fast. He's almost ok now. But I'm still waiting to drive with him until next weekend.
I have now installed rated break points on all rugs to improve safety.



MindySchroder said:


> WOW! It sounds like you have some crazy weather going on over there! We have been having many many days of below zero with wind and snow. The snow I love! I don't mind the below zero, but the wind is starting to weigh on me...
> 
> Chimacum Tack sells harness over seas all the time  We ship world wide!


Great to hear you ship worldwide!  I've a friend who's VERY interested in Chimacum harnesses, I think we'll order our harnesses together one day 



Marsha Cassada said:


> The last time I took Nugget for a walk he was impossible. He is so herd-bound he cannot even focus. I was worn out when we got home. This time I used the stud chain. It was a lot easier on me and he was able to focus on me. He was not nearly as distressed, which is interesting. When we got home, we practiced our side passing, walking on a 12" wide board, and standing on a pedestal. I am not going to ground drive him any more, I don't think, as he is not a suitable driving horse for me.


Maybe, he's better working without having the stress to become a driving horse. Time will show up! I think it's a good idea to work with him on his focus and behaviour. Once, you will be able to work on the driving education 
(it took a half a year before I started Moony as a driving horse! And another eight months to get him to the cart. He was still 8 years old at that time. I did many, many walks, went running and worked with him on ground manner and trust. He's a very reactive horse! But he might become the best driving horse I've ever had. Patience payed off!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 18, 2019)

I always read the posts about Moony with great interest. it was exciting to read when you actually got him working!


----------



## Northwolf (Feb 19, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I always read the posts about Moony with great interest. it was exciting to read when you actually got him working!


Thanks Marsha  Yes, it is very exciting to get him work. I was very carefully to do not too much at a time, because he's kind of horse who is gets panic when he don't know something. We're actually working on his traffic safety. I took him to a railroad and highway a few times in the last weeks, but not on the cart, only in-hand. He was a little bit spooky und tried to runaway once, but cooled down fastly. I'm proud of him! We've had some regressions, sometimes he gets frightened when a big car passes too close, but I'm always prepared, always stay cool and steady. So he calm down fast. The other problem is to walk across living or industry areas. He often stops and stares at the ghosts he sees, but it's way better than it was one year before.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 24, 2019)

Today was gorgeous. Ideal for driving. Dapper Dan and I drove with Tereon (nee Buckly) and his new owner. We were on the road some and also on a path across pasture. They did very well together. I am so happy to see Tereon working so well! I still do not think I would be able to handle him myself, but he is really progressing nicely for his new owners. I believe I did him a great favor by passing him on.

Dapper Dan had to do some trotting to keep up with Tereon's longer legs, but it was not a problem.


----------



## Patty's Pony Place (Feb 25, 2019)

Margo_C-T said:


> You will be happy to know, it is MADE in Canada....I believe Patty is near Edmonton. I can verify that all their products....carts, harness...are of high quality and backed by deep knowledge.


Thank you Margo! We rely on 100 years of traditional knowledge in all we do. No "fads" around here!!


----------



## Northwolf (Feb 28, 2019)

@Marsha Cassada I like to see photos of Tereon and DD! It's great that he works well at his new owners. I think it was the right for him. Hoping the new owner would adjust his harness correctly soon, so it might be perfect! 

We still have under 30 degrees at night and almost 60 during the days, but the glazed ice on the roads in the forest disappeares veeeery slowly...  Driving is still difficult, but I tried to hitch the boys on the weekend and they did great. Teddy was on the sulky yesterday and loved it. We had a colic issue with our oldest pony who is 37 on Sunday (after the vet gave him a sedation to treat his foreskin that was inflamed on Friday). I thought he will die now, but the vet don't wanted to give him up and treated him. The next day, he was almost normal.
Massais leg is recovered, but I wanted to wait a few days before we start again with driving. He's very bored about doing walks only; he wants to work! I took him out on the bicycle last weekend and he was so pleased about. Hopefully I can drive him week!

... and finally, I had two incidents with Moony last week. Once as he broke away on a run early in the morning as a dog came out of the forest suddenly and Moony was scared. I wasn't able to keep him and he run away, but stopped after 100 m and waited for me. I was very surprised! The next morning, a hunter shot in the forest very close to us exactly at that moment we passed, and not only Moony was shocked!  and the same: Moony broke away and run, but stopped after a few metres and waited for me... This is such a great pony!


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 28, 2019)

Hi,
Glad to hear your Moony stopped & waited for you when he got spooked! What a good boy. My heart always jumps when I get surprised like that. I tie a knot at the end of my lead rope when I'm out with one of mine because my hand won't slide past the knot if he moves off. He usually spooks in place but I never know with this guy.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 28, 2019)

We talked about Tereon's harness a little. They did adjust the breeching better and shortened the shafts. I saw some other issues, but he was going well so I did not make any comments. She is an experienced horsewoman, though new to driving. She will get it all figured out a little at a time--just like the rest of us do. Obviously, she is much better at training than I am, so I am not going to tell her what to do. She said she might take Nugget to work with, but I think he is inherently scary and will not be reliable for me even if she gets him into the cart.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 28, 2019)

Nice to see the pictures of Tereon. He is bigger than I remember!

Norwolf, hope your old pony continues to improve from his colic episode.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 28, 2019)

Yes, I turned in Tereon's A papers as he was over. He is still registered in R. Dapper Dan is 32". Poor hairy little yak, he is not looking his dapper best right now.

Hope your older pony recovers, Northwolf. So hard to watch them suffer.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 1, 2019)

Dapper Dan is!the same exact size as Cappy. They would've made a nicely matched team. 
Cappy is just as hairy as DD. I will probably body clip him at the end of March as he takes forever to shed. I am looking forward to "clipper day"


----------



## Northwolf (Mar 4, 2019)

Thanks folks! The old boy recovered - he's fine now and wants to go out daily again  He's such a cute pony; he always wants to go fast, and he likes to trot. But since his eyes are not so good, he stumble if there is a hole or a stone on his way. So I have to be careful and hold off if the ground is too rough. Not easy for him  Hope he will have a good and fulfilled life the next few years! We celebrated his 37th birthday yesterday!

@Marsha Cassada good idea to take Nugget to Tereons new owner! Maybe she could help you with the training.

Moony will go to a race training with a girl (who is helping me regularly with grooming) next saturday. It's a kind of a test training and it's mandatory for every horse and driver to do before they get the permission to start on trotting races (this is a special kind of trotting race, only for small horses and children up to 16, but it will take place on authentic racecourses under real conditions). I'm now train Moony to not canter if it's not requested. He should be able to go proper trot for this races. He's such a great trotting pony and getting fast for his small posture (up to 11 mph).
I clipped Teddy and Moony this weekend because it was really warm and sunny here. The ice is almost gone, so we can stroll around with the carts finally! I'm so happy!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 4, 2019)

Northwolf, my first driving vehicle was a racing sulky. (Still have it). It was used for miniature horse races in Florida. I don't know if they still do that. The vintage photo is of the sulky and one of the horses the owner had. I clocked one of mine at a steady 11 mph--whee!


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 4, 2019)

Northwolf, happy to hear your pony is better. Pony trotting races were popular here when I was a kid. I lived in an area with several Standardbred race tracks and Fairs that offered racing and I think the pony!races evolved from that. Can you post some pictures of Moony when he gets to a race?

Marsha, do you think you will send Nugget over to Tereon's house for training? (When I re read that sentence it sounds like two little kids planning a play date )


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 4, 2019)

Cayuse, do they still have pony races? I have not heard anything about that in a long time. Tried to get it started in Canada, I believe, but not sure anything came of that. I've only been to two horse races so have no experiences with that.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 7, 2019)

No, there haven't been pony races for about 40 years. The standard bred industry slowly went downhill and that went with it.


Here is a weird thing, new posts are not showing up on my computer until two or three days later. I didn't see Marsha's post above until today, and there were several others on different threads. Is it just me? I bet it is just me.


----------



## Northwolf (Mar 11, 2019)

The training was great on saturdays! We met the breeder of Moony and she was sooooo pleased to see him in that condition. Moony and the girl did such a good training - the trainer was excited! Unfortunately, we have had heavy rain all the time, so the photos I made aren't very good. I will upload some of them.
We're now looking for a correct race sulky, because mine is not allowed to use in races. And I ordered a beautiful harness bridle and lines in RED to pep up his racing harness. Hopefully we will have the complete equipment on May 12 to compete the first race.

@Marsha Cassada wow, what a horse! It's a taller one, isn't it? You may give me some tipps for the race training, I'm an absolute beginner in horse racing!  One of the main problems we have is that Moony sometimes likes to canter instead of trot. I'm working now on proper commands for cantering. Hope this helps. 

@Cayuse I think I saw the posts in time. Very weird... I recommend to delete the browser cache and/or update your browser, I you have an older one. This can resolve the problem.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 13, 2019)

It's a swamp here. Don't know when I'll be able to drive or ground drive again. Pond is overflowing and we are losing little fish. Maybe some will survive to the Red River.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 13, 2019)

Nooo! We are finally drying out, please don't send your water my way! Your weather is usually my weather 48 hours later. Did you have a storm?
I got the cart out today! 
Finally tried the new harness with the cart and sure enough, the traces are one adjustment too short. We can cram him in and connect him to the singletree, but just barely. So I have a call in to order something to fix the problem. I dunno if it will be extenders or new traces. Probably new traces.


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 22, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> Nooo! We are finally drying out, please don't send your water my way! Your weather is usually my weather 48 hours later. Did you have a storm?
> I got the cart out today!
> Finally tried the new harness with the cart and sure enough, the traces are one adjustment too short. We can cram him in and connect him to the singletree, but just barely. So I have a call in to order something to fix the problem. I dunno if it will be extenders or new traces. Probably new traces.



Any chance of getting buckle on trace extenders? New harness are so exciting but so much work to get adjusted and tweaked just right. Then you get it all done and winter or summer hits and they magically change shape and you're adjusting all over again


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 22, 2019)

Hi MC! I!just ordered the new traces yesterday! I don't mind having two sets, the short ones fit the sled well so I might just keep them attached to the sled for winter.
Hope all is well with you!


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 22, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> Hi MC! I!just ordered the new traces yesterday! I don't mind having two sets, the short ones fit the sled well so I might just keep them attached to the sled for winter.
> Hope all is well with you!



Glad you got your traces ordered. Hate to miss out on spring driving weather. I'm pretty sure I have an average of 2 sets of traces to every one harness as well. Some vehicles use slot end traces, some use my quick release traces, the sulky needs longer ones, the EE needs shorter... 

I'm good. I've just been slacking in the horse department since horses aren't up here yet. 2 weeks and they'll be here though. Got my mini shelter all set up and 1500# of hay ready for them. Just need to put some fill in the shelter to slope it towards the edges so it doesn't turn into a mud pit with the spring rains. A lot of good shelter does them if they are knee deep in water


----------



## Northwolf (Apr 30, 2019)

My new ComfyFit harness arrived 2 weeks ago!!! Its so awesome - we absolutely love it! I'm so happy to have the possibility to add color to our driving. It's a real eyecatcher! 



The ponies love to pull with that collar. They all do a better canter with the deluxe collar (I meanwhile adjusted it a little bit to the top compared with the picture above which I shot on our very first drive)


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 30, 2019)

Welcome to the comfy fit club! They really mean it when they said "comfy". My horses all love these harnesses. I started by just getting a Deep-V collar to put on my old harness, then I got the bridle, then I just got the whole harness for both minis and the Fjords.

I love the blue! Very smart looking on that sorrel mini! So glad you are enjoying it. It's nice when you find a piece of equipment that just works great for you and your horses.


----------



## lilly the pony girl (May 1, 2019)

It is a beautiful harness.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 19, 2019)

My sister and I did the local patriotic parade on Saturday. Big storm blew through that morning, but the parade time was gorgeous. Just enough wind to get the flags moving. They put

us in front of the Army caisson and it was sort of a problem because I kept stopping for children to pet Dapper Dan and the soldiers had to stop the caisson. Finally they went around me and that was better. Sometimes those big horses act up around our little ones, but these just looked at us curiously. It's a big job getting ready for a parade and then dismantling afterward. I always forget how much work it is. Our driving horses are seasoned paraders. My sister is holding Nugget. True to his unpredictableness, the waving flags, moving vehicles, and banners didn't faze him, but if someone stepped out from behind a vehicle he tried to bolt. He got some good exposure.


----------



## Cayuse (May 19, 2019)

Looks like you had some fun in the SUN. And I can see why it is a lot of work. What does DD have on his ears? 
He is one in a million!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 20, 2019)

It was a headband. I zip tied it to his bridle. I thought it would be cute but when I saw it in the photos I'm sorry I put it on him. Poor guy.


----------



## Cayuse (May 20, 2019)

On my screen, in the picture taken from the cart, he looks like he has 4th of July sparklers coming out his ears . It IS cute!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 20, 2019)

The things our poor horses have to put up with!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 26, 2019)

Installed a little odometer on the sulky. It is for bicycles. Calibrated for the wheel size. It only computes time while the wheel is moving, so stopping to chat with neighbors doesn't register for time. But it's fun to see mph as we go and total distance.


----------



## MajorClementine (May 29, 2019)

Marsha I love the pictures of your parade turnout! Dapper Dan is such a gentleman. I'm glad Nugget got to go along for the experience as well. And how fun to have an odometer. I think I might take that idea and install one on my EE cart.

I have my minis back but this has been the third wettest spring in history for our little valley. It's been over 100 years since we've had rain like this. We have 7-10 days of rain and then a day and a half or so of sun/partial sun. Luckily we don't have too big of a problem with mud around here now that the grass has finally come up but it makes for some miserable driving.

I did contact the Colorado Driving Society about helping at a CDE in August and they sent me the forms to fill out. My parents are both going as well and my son. We'll take turns helping out and spending time with my son.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 30, 2019)

Majorclem, I hear you about the rain. It has been insane here. Even after the rain stopped in my area, it continued to rain farther north so the rivers are up and the dams are full. We have had 4 days of sunshine! and yesterday I was able to walk out to the pasture without boots for the first time. My dirt road driving route is now passable also. I've been waiting for the mosquitoes, but so far they have not been bad. Drowned, maybe... Some wild life has been flooded out of nests and dens so we keep a sharp eye out.
One good thing is all the beautiful wild flowers. And we have a chance to enjoy them on the roadsides because it is too wet for the County to mow. When I am out with the horses I have to stop often to enjoy a new flower, or some pretty butterfly. Driving a horse on a country road is a great way to enjoy nature.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 31, 2019)

I have a question about bits. The smallest bit I have is 3 1/2". It is half cheek french link. It seems too large for Midnight. I can't find a smaller bit. Can anyone suggest a bit that might fit her better? Maybe a different style? An accessory that might keep it in place better? 
I've been ground driving in a simple open bridle; I don't have a driving headstall small enough for her and don't want to invest in one unless I know she is going to drive for me. An overcheck might keep the bit in place better, but I can't attach one to the open bridle.
No driving folk around me to look at equipment or get advice.


----------



## Cayuse (May 31, 2019)

Would a bit lifter help? I bet you could make one if you are handy.

Big black horse.com has a 3 inch half cheek snaffle in stock. I thought I remembered seeing one that tiny there when I was looking for bits, so I just went and checked.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 31, 2019)

I looked on the bigblackhorse site and could not find a 3". Maybe I didn't see it if it is a broken snaffle; I don't care for those.
I think a bit lifter would help; maybe I can fabricate something. The only caveson I have is way too large for her. Her head is teeny.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 2, 2019)

It was a broken snaffle , I forgot that you don't like them (I'm not crazy about them either).


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 26, 2019)

I think most of our "Drive Day" chatter has moved over to the "Driving Hours" forum. Glad we have so many active and chatty drivers this year. Our little group keeps growing!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 29, 2019)

I can't get anyone to help me with Midnight, so I'm just going to get brave and move forward by myself. Today I took her on the golf cart for a mile or so; she is confined to the dry corral for her weight, so I wanted her to have some good exercise first. Then we ground drove a little. Then I put the sulky on her and ground drove her. She does not mind the sulky on her at all. I did not get in; we just ground drove. Forgot to time it.

I've been putting a plastic jug in the corral with her with a few boss in it. It gives her something to do, stomping and carrying it, while she is confined.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 29, 2019)

Working her with the golf cart is a great idea! I bet it tires her out a bit, gets the sillys out. 

I dunno if it is just me but almost the entire month of June is missing from the thread, it ends on June 2 and restarts Weds with MajorClems post. Its been that way for a few days on my iPad. Sometimes I think I'm lost in the "Mandela effect" with this iPad!

20 minutes driving Peanut yesterday, we worked on nothing. Just trotted and enjoyed the evening.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 29, 2019)

25 minutes this afternoon driving Cappy. A lot of it was just standing around working on patience and backing up and walking through cones. We were both lazy, it is hot. I think I posted this before but I can't tell because of the missing block of pages, but between the adequan and exercises he is moving better.

Marsha, I wish I lived near you, I would help with Midnight. I probably wouldn't be a whole lot of help, but I could hold and lead and stuff.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 2, 2019)

My sister came out and we drove over 3 miles. Mostly walking as the terrain was rather rough. We ponied Midnight and Nugget. Got home before the day warmed up too much. Then I ground drove Midnight a little and put her in the sulky. My sister put the lead rope on her while I rode in the sulky and drove. Midnight did very well.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 2, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> My sister came out and we drove over 3 miles. Mostly walking as the terrain was rather rough. We ponied Midnight and Nugget. Got home before the day warmed up too much. Then I ground drove Midnight a little and put her in the sulky. My sister put the lead rope on her while I rode in the sulky and drove. Midnight did very well.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 4, 2019)

I drove Midnight today! All in my small confined pasture, which is out of sight of Dapper Dan. I think it is about 2 acres. I got my courage up and got into the sulky seat. She did pretty well. I really do think I need to get the chiro out for her, though. She has quite a lot of trouble turning left.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 4, 2019)

I was going to ask you on the other thread if she was in the sulky or the cart. I am so happy that she was a good girl for you. Did you take her out for a jaunt with the golf cart first? 
Having an enclosed area to work in is so helpful. I temporarily divided my field two weeks ago so I could have a place to drive Cappy that was a little!bigger than the small paddock but not too big.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 4, 2019)

I have not put her in the cart. The sulky is so much easier for me to control and it is lighter weight. We are not working on smooth terrain and I don't want to frustrate her. The pasture is pretty smooth; mowed short and the biggest holes have been filled in.

No, we did not go in the golf cart first. 
There was a large turtle crossing our path at first and she jumped, but did not actually bolt. 
Always makes you wonder about the past of a sale horse. Besides those two white areas on her back that look like old bites, she has a broken bone on her nose that did not heal properly. Vet checked it out and saw no problems. I have texted the chiro to see when he is in our area again.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 5, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I drove Midnight today! All in my small confined pasture, which is out of sight of Dapper Dan. I think it is about 2 acres. I got my courage up and got into the sulky seat. She did pretty well. I really do think I need to get the chiro out for her, though. She has quite a lot of trouble turning left.


Yay! Glad to hear of this latest accomplishment. Good for you two!


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 5, 2019)

I had a pony with a broken nose/cheek. He came to me that way and I didn't notice it for awhile. I'll post a picture of him when I get to the other computer. He had a dent under his right eye. He was also stiff on one side. I think it was the opposite side of the old injury, maybe from compensating somehow when it was hurting.
Sounds like Midnight was very reasonable about the turtle. I would've startled a!bit too!
I wonder if the white spots on her back are from an I'll fitting harness in her past? Cappy has an old one right where the saddle sits.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 5, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> I had a pony with a broken nose/cheek. He came to me that way and I didn't notice it for awhile. I'll post a picture of him when I get to the other computer. He had a dent under his right eye. He was also stiff on one side. I think it was the opposite side of the old injury, maybe from compensating somehow when it was hurting.
> Sounds like Midnight was very reasonable about the turtle. I would've startled a!bit too!
> I wonder if the white spots on her back are from an I'll fitting harness in her past? Cappy has an old one right where the saddle sits.


She is hard to photograph because she is so dark. btw, do not think she is black; she is definitely brown. Black bay? Anyway, tried to take a picture of the white marks, and the bump on her nose. The bump is, luckily, not in the way of tack. I'm pretty much positive she was never ridden with a saddle or driven. She came through the sale without even a halter. Her tail was full of cockleburs all the way to the rump. Sun was down already; I might try again tomorrow in sunlight. She has a beautiful, glossy coat now and even a few dapples. Also, she is very afraid of camera flash. Will have to work on that...


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 6, 2019)

The first thing I noticed is her dapples! She is a pretty color. Maybe what they call around here a "seal brown" because they are dark and slick like a wet seal?
She is lucky that you and your sister went to the auction that day 
Her white spots are in a different spot than Cappy's. His is right on top about an inch behind his withers.

Peanut gave a cart ride to two little boys, age 3 and 4.5, from New York City yesterday. They come to visit their grandparents every holiday weekend and we promised them a cart ride last winter. Peanut was super. Dan (hubby) got in the cart with the kids and I walked at his head. The youngest one actually was able to steer Peanut, who was VERY cautious and moved one. step. at. a. time. 
Poor kids never want to go home to the city and I can't say as I blame them.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 8, 2019)

The chiropractor came out today. Dapper Dan had a few minor issues; he was surprised at how good DD is for his age. Midnight had ribs out, lumbar, pelvic, issues in her neck. Poll was pretty good. No driving for two days.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 11, 2019)

I took Midnight out today. We ground drove first and she was not great but improved. I hitched the sulky and ground drove. She wasn't perfect but not too bad so I got in. She went for a while then decided she was going to act like a prima dona, so I dismounted and ground drove her to the tie up. Took the golf cart and kept her at a good trot for 1 1/2 miles. I stop at my turn around point to check to see if she is okay and she is not even breathing hard. So back we go home. So, I hitch her again and ground drive some more. At the last, I got in and drove her for a few minutes. It was feistiness today; no sign of discomfort. I think the chiro session really helped her.
I have to say I think she is a natural driving horse. She took to the harness and vehicle as though she were born for it. Now, if we can work together successfully, we will be a good team. 
I'm not ready yet to invest in a custom driving bridle, though...
She would LOVE going to one of those natural horsemanship clinics like Zorro attended!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 16, 2019)

My sister came out as planned. She drove Dapper Dan and we went out on the road. Several different terrains, which was good. I wanted Dapper Dan to be with Midnight the first time she went out of the property in harness. Midnight did very well! We trotted a few times and she came down to a walk easily. We stopped at a neighbor's to ask her to take pictures and Midnight stood very quietly for about 10 minutes.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 16, 2019)

I am so happy for you Marsha! And your sister looks happy for you, too . Midnight looks great. DD doesn't look too shabby, either. Shiny fella!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 30, 2019)

Been too hot to drive. By the time I get my garden taken care of and horses groomed, it's too hot to go. Heat makes me lazy, too!


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 31, 2019)

Too hot here too. And very humid. I did ground drive Peanut on Monday when the sun got behind the trees. The weather is supposed to break tonight so maybe I can drive tomorrow. 
The farrier came and trimmed them today. Thankfully we have fans in the barn, so the poor guy didn't over heat.
I am going to look at a cart in the next day or so. Dan has a friend whose wife had a mini and is selling her cart and harness. The cart is a wooden easy entry one. I saw it a coup!e of years ago. All I remember about it is that it's almost new. I dunno if I really need another cart though. It all depends on the price and if it will fit Cappy without being too heavy for him. He is in my metal cart now and it is working out for him. If this cart is really well balanced I might go for it. I dunno. It IS hard to find nice vehicles around here so that is another consideration.
And a stock trailer has co!e on the market near me. A four horse older Moritz. I might look at that. It would make transporting the cart a lot easier. I could load it in the back of the trailer. We have never had a stock trailer so it would take some getting used to. 

That's about it in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 31, 2019)

A wooden ez cart sounds worth looking at. I have a Jerald Runabout, but there are so many attractive styles now. More than when I got mine many years ago. I might choose something different now; it was the only kind I knew about. It's been a good cart, but I've seen some that are more stylish.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 1, 2019)

We are supposed to get the cart measurements today. If it has the 48 inch shafts I'll go sit in it. I am hoping it has more leg room that my Kingston cart. I get sore hips from the Kingston cart because there is really not enough leg room for me. My husband is tall, but he says the Kingston has enough room for him. I guess it's a very individual thing.
The G and S cart I have has lots of leg room, but Cappy is too wide to it. Even since he has lost quite a bit of weight, he barely fits between the shafts.
Jerald carts are nice! They used to be THE cart to get when my uncle had his Morgans.

I think I decided against the horse trailer, Dan wasn't all!that keen on it. We had our two horse reconfigured to fit the minis two years ago and I think he doesn't want to have to think about trailer work again.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 1, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> We are supposed to get the cart measurements today. If it has the 48 inch shafts I'll go sit in it. I am hoping it has more leg room that my Kingston cart. I get sore hips from the Kingston cart because there is really not enough leg room for me. My husband is tall, but he says the Kingston has enough room for him. I guess it's a very individual thing.
> The G and S cart I have has lots of leg room, but Cappy is too wide to it. Even since he has lost quite a bit of weight, he barely fits between the shafts.
> Jerald carts are nice! They used to be THE cart to get when my uncle had his Morgans.
> 
> I think I decided against the horse trailer, Dan wasn't all!that keen on it. We had our two horse reconfigured to fit the minis two years ago and I think he doesn't want to have to think about trailer work again.


The stock trailer wouldn't work for the cart most likely. I have a stock trailer with open back--I ordered it specifically so I could haul the cart. The cart rides in the back section and the shafts stick up into the air. Do not think a regular fully covered stock trailer would work to haul horses and cart at the same time.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 1, 2019)

Shafts are 50 inches by owners measurement. Do you think that is too long for minis? My carts measure 48 and 46.5 or 47.
I will measure it when I go see it. They may have measured to a different point than I do. 
They sent me a picture of it, it looks similar too the cart DD is pulling in your picture of DD and Midnight. It has elliptical springs (?) I don't know much about those.


----------



## Northwolf (Aug 16, 2019)

Hi there! It's time to let you hear from me. We are still alive!  And I'm happy to be back, I'll read this thread after I wrote this to be fully updated of what's going on.

We are veeeery busy this summer. I had a holiday and the horses enjoyed their off-time (2 weeks) too. They're back in training already and I'm working them mostly twice a day. Plus, we have a treadmill now  I hope to improve their strides and it seems it works great! Massai and Teddy are doing very well on the treadmill, Moony needed a lot of time and patience to get used to it. Finally, he's going safely on the treadmill and understood he had to walk. But no worries: my horses never walk longer than 15 minutes on the treadmill, it's just a tiny addition to their daily training!
Moony's 2nd race was on august 10. He behaved well! We found out he doesn't like the starting number boards which are fixed on the shafts. But though, he was doing very well on the racetrack. He got the eight place out from 15 starters again. I'm a very little bit disappointed because his start was very good and then, his young driver did not realize she drove on the outside border of the racetrack and the concurrents, who drove on the inside bande, were passing by... No problem, next time, she knows how to do - most importantly was, he did nor run away or bucking or something else. Just a lovely race horse on the track  His next race will be on august 25. 

I will do a change in my career (hopefully, in a few years): I'm going to be a horse hoof trimmer! School start is this weekend and the education will take 3 years. I'm very looking forward!

I have to share a lot of pictures in next few days


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 20, 2019)

A photo of my boulder obstacle course. They work pretty well for turns. Not seen to the side is a target range and a pile of sand we keep on hand that make good obstacles. A farm pond is on the left with some scary water birds and plopping bullfrogs.


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 20, 2019)

I like that natural obstacle course! What a great way to practice. And you can always stick some letter cones on them and run them in different patterns. I want to build a driving track around my 4.5 acres...just trying to convince hubby...


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 21, 2019)

Glad your back Northwolf, I missed you!

Marsha, Plopping bullfrogs would be a new adventure for my guys. I'll trade you a few turkeys and a squirrel or three for a coup!e bullfrogs .

MajorClem, did you go to the CDE and do some obstacle judging?

Not much new here. Hubby has been driving Cappy a little bit. He and Cappy have an "understanding". Funny how animals can really bond with a certain person. I seem to be just the maid service to Cappy, I keep his room clean and the food coming. My husband, on the other hand, is Cappy's BFF!!!


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 22, 2019)

Cayuse: I got an email saying the Colorado CDE has been canceled for this year  They didn't give a reason why so I don't know if they didn't have many people enter or if they are having some type of equine virus outbreak. We were really looking forward to it so we're pretty bummed. We might drive our horses/minis in the local parade next weekend since we'll be here now. My new neighbor just started a PreSchool and is trying to drum up business so maybe we'll carry her business banner for her.

Isn't that funny how some animals and people get along great while others don't? My husband and his previous mare were the same way. She and I DID NOT get along at all but the two of them were Best Friends. And I was the one she got the most attention from. However, I am glad your husband has been able to drive him some. It's always nice to have someone to drive with. I know I always get out if someone else is willing to go. It's too easy to talk myself out of going alone because there are always chores to be done instead.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 22, 2019)

That's too bad about the CDE.
I hope that you go to the parade and take some pictures for us to see.

Cappy is an odd little dude. Sometimes I can't read him and that is unusual for me. He will be very aloof and then suddenly give me a "head hug" where he wraps his head and neck around my leg and wants a cuddle. Then two minutes later he'll give me the stink eye. It is perplexing. But I love him despite his quirks. 
His prior owners said he liked men best and they were right.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 24, 2019)

Well, darned if Cappy isn't proving me wrong. He gave me a wonderful drive today and actually seemed to enjoy working for me. Dan warmed him up first for about 15 minutes and then the "ogre lady" took the lines and made him work a bit, lol. We had a blast. I set up a few cones and weaved around them and did some figure eights and he really put his heart into it. Usually he is like "yeah, yeah, you want left? Well, I'll get there eventually". Today he was eager.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 24, 2019)

I took Dapper Dan in to the riding club clinic at the Fairgrounds. I thought I was supposed to give a demonstration of harness parts and hitching. I did interact with several children that were there, but miniature horses and driving are "chopped liver" to play day/rodeo folk. "So glad you came" was a pat on the head to the little horse lady. A total loss of 4 hours of my day in the hot sun, except for a couple of interesting things the vet tech had to say. I let several children sit in the sulky; some I actually let drive him. I'm not going to do that any more; it isn't fair to him. Attached, a photo of one of the bigger girls driving him. They enjoyed it so much, but unless their parents get on the band wagon, there is no way they will get a horse--much less a harness and cart.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 1, 2019)

She looks happy, I bet driving DD made her day. You did a nice thing by introducing them to driving. Even if their parents can't/won't get them a mini, maybe when they are adults they will be able to.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 2, 2019)

A weird thing happened on our drive this morning. A neighbor dog came out of the undergrowth on the side of the road and Dapper Dan did a big shy. He leaped sideways. Didn't think anything of it, but when we got home he was missing a boot! I never even noticed. Got the golf cart and went back to the shy spot and there was the boot. I was thinking it would be torn or the velcro came loose. It was all intact and velcroed like normal. I suppose the sideways twist/leap he did, and maybe the other hoof caught on it and just pulled it off. Anyway, he was fine, boot was fine. It was just a strange little driving episode.
The dog was a stray. Dove season started yesterday and it was some kind of bird dog. I guess it ran away or got lost from its owner while hunting. It's staying at the neighbor's, but I went home and put my chickens up. Straying bird dogs and chickens don't mix well.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 2, 2019)

Some sad news today Nugget is gone. He had a bad colic with bloating. Vet tried oil and had him on iv. He didn't make it. He was fine last night; when they went out this morning he was nearly dead. Something about swelling pressing on lungs, I think. She was able to get him up and into the trailer to get him to the vet. She asked about a necropsy, but the vet did not think it would be useful. 
Sister said he was drinking and eating; nice big piles of poop evident. It just came up out of the blue. 
We are wondering if someone may come by and feed them things; little horses are so cute that people sometimes cannot resist stopping.
The whole thing was so quick. We are still in shock.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Sep 3, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Some sad news today Nugget is gone. He had a bad colic with bloating. Vet tried oil and had him on iv. He didn't make it. He was fine last night; when they went out this morning he was nearly dead. Something about swelling pressing on lungs, I think. She was able to get him up and into the trailer to get him to the vet. She asked about a necropsy, but the vet did not think it would be useful.
> Sister said he was drinking and eating; nice big piles of poop evident. It just came up out of the blue.
> We are wondering if someone may come by and feed them things; little horses are so cute that people sometimes cannot resist stopping.
> The whole thing was so quick. We are still in shock.


Marsha I am so sorry.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 3, 2019)

Really sorry to hear this sad news.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 3, 2019)

I am sorry to hear about Nugget. Please pass on my condolences to your sister, too.
Wasn't your neice working with him? It will be hard for her, too.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 3, 2019)

My sister's grand daughter helped her with him. She was small and fearless and helped a lot to desensitize him. He actually seemed to really enjoy small children and being ridden. I saw him last week and he was frisky and sociable. My sister was feeling pretty confident that he was turning into a driving horse too, though he had a history of bolting. I am still shocked at how quickly something like this could happen to one of our horses.


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 3, 2019)

Oh Marsha! I'm so sorry to hear about Nugget. Colic is such a nasty thing and can progress so quickly. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 4, 2019)

I ground drove Midnight a little today and then put the regular harness on her and hitched her to the Jerald Runabout. Formerly she had only had the light sulky on her. No breeching. She stood nicely for hitching, untied, with a good "stand". I did not put the bridle on, but lead her by halter since the weight and feel of everything was new to her. We even backed a few steps so she could feel the breeching. She got a little worried one time in a tightish circle but we stopped and did our "cross over" cue. Did a couple more tight circles. It would have been ideal to have someone with a lead rope while I ground drove, but working alone I just have to do my best.


----------



## MindySchroder (Sep 4, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Some sad news today Nugget is gone. He had a bad colic with bloating. Vet tried oil and had him on iv. He didn't make it. He was fine last night; when they went out this morning he was nearly dead. Something about swelling pressing on lungs, I think. She was able to get him up and into the trailer to get him to the vet. She asked about a necropsy, but the vet did not think it would be useful.
> Sister said he was drinking and eating; nice big piles of poop evident. It just came up out of the blue.
> We are wondering if someone may come by and feed them things; little horses are so cute that people sometimes cannot resist stopping.
> The whole thing was so quick. We are still in shock.


I'm so sorry to hear this Marsha. What a horrible shock. It's never easy to lose one but to have it happen so fast is just horrible. It's been a hard year for many of my horse friends


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 4, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I ground drove Midnight a little today and then put the regular harness on her and hitched her to the Jerald Runabout. Formerly she had only had the light sulky on her. No breeching. She stood nicely for hitching, untied, with a good "stand". I did not put the bridle on, but lead her by halter since the weight and feel of everything was new to her. We even backed a few steps so she could feel the breeching. She got a little worried one time in a tightish circle but we stopped and did our "cross over" cue. Did a couple more tight circles. It would have been ideal to have someone with a lead rope while I ground drove, but working alone I just have to do my best.



It sounds Like Midnight is coming along nicely. I think it's great you are motivated to get out and work with her alone. Sometimes I want to go work with them and know that I should but it's so easy to talk myself out of it when I'm alone. Always easier/more fun with someone else. Anyway... I'm glad Midnight is working out. She seems like a smart girl. Did you teach her the "cross over" cue before ever hitching her to help her with tight circles and other sticky situations?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm working to teach her to side pass. She's figuring it out. It comes in handy when turning in harness. And also comes in handy in the nursing homes when quarters are tight.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 7, 2019)

I hitched Midnight to the Jerald again today and ground drove. We stayed in the corral area where the boulders are as it is more confined. The boulders make great obstacles, but when we didn't steer exactly right we did bump over a couple. She didn't seem to mind. We got a wheel caught against a large one so I had to go to her head and do some backing and crossing over. She handled that well. She doesn't seem to be affected by the heavier cart. I ordered a new brow band and throat latch today, so hopefully I can get her into the driving bridle. She has a very good whoa and we harnessed out in the open, untied
with a good stand.
I believe I am very good at taking a horse that knows nothing and getting him to be comfortable with all kinds of basic things; loading, grooming, farrier, ground work, ground driving. But I am having trouble with my confidence moving on to cart work.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 7, 2019)

I think it sounds like you are doing a super job of moving on to the cart with her! It hasn't been that long since you started and she is doing great. Getting her wheels caught and keeping sensible about it is a big thing. It shows she trusts you to fix the problem for her if she gets into a pickle and that is the start of "teamwork" !


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 9, 2019)

You and Midnight seem to be doing very well. I think you guys will do great moving forward. It really sounds like she's learned to trust you and take cues from you. Hopefully you will build some self-confidence as you two continue to progress.

Apparently I only get out for one good drive per month.... It's kinda sad. Every time I think I'll go out I end up working on a project. Right now it's building bedrooms in our basement. But this morning I decided it was time to slack off on the work and go have some fun. My parents are up helping with construction so we put down the tools and hitched up the horses. Candace took me for a 5.5 mile ride around some backroads in town. We drove an area we haven't driving the horses before and it was nice to get out on some new roads. We also made some new friends and gave a few rides. One mom told us thank you for driving by because she home schools and she and her kids are reading "Little House on the Prairie" so it was perfect for her kids to see horses hitched up and pulling wagons.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 22, 2019)

MajorClem I hope your bedrooms are done and that your were able to get out again for a drive or two. Did you order a new cart? Has it arrived yet? I would love to see pictures of it.


MajorClementine said:


> You and Midnight seem to be doing very well. I think you guys will do great moving forward. It really sounds like she's learned to trust you and take cues from you. Hopefully you will build some self-confidence as you two continue to progress.
> 
> Apparently I only get out for one good drive per month.... It's kinda sad. Every time I think I'll go out I end up working on a project. Right now it's building bedrooms in our basement. But this morning I decided it was time to slack off on the work and go have some fun. My parents are up helping with construction so we put down the tools and hitched up the horses. Candace took me for a 5.5 mile ride around some backroads in town. We drove an area we haven't driving the horses before and it was nice to get out on some new roads. We also made some new friends and gave a few rides. One mom told us thank you for driving by because she home schools and she and her kids are reading "Little House on the Prairie" so it was perfect for her kids to see horses hitched up and pulling wagons.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 24, 2019)

My sister came out this morning. She drove Dapper Dan in the sulky and I drove Midnight hitched to the Jerald Runabout. This is the first time I have sat in the cart while she is hitched. Roads were muddy so we had to stay on pavement; maybe a good thing as she didn't have to work very hard. We drove 1.3 miles then turned to come home. About a mile from home the valve stem on the tire failed and we had a flat. So I had to get out and ground drive the rest of the way home. 
I did ask her to trot, walk, whoa, back. We did some zigzags on the road. I do think she might be better with blinders; still waiting for my bridle parts.
She had no trouble at all with the weight and had plenty of stamina. We would have done more trotting without the flat.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 25, 2019)

That's a pretty picture. She looks nice in the natural colored cart with her dark coat. Her ears look happy and relaxed. Forward but not on alert.
Hope that you and your sister can get out again soon.

Is your sister looking for another mini?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 25, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> That's a pretty picture. She looks nice in the natural colored cart with her dark coat. Her ears look happy and relaxed. Forward but not on alert.
> Hope that you and your sister can get out again soon.
> 
> Is your sister looking for another mini?


She has Jackie O to drive. She didn't want to load up and bring her + cart, so we took Dapper Dan. Midnight lived with Jackie O for a few months so they know each other. They would drive together fine.
My sister is a natural rescuer. I'm sure she will find another little horse to help soon.


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 26, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> MajorClem I hope your bedrooms are done and that your were able to get out again for a drive or two. Did you order a new cart? Has it arrived yet? I would love to see pictures of it.



Bedrooms are getting soooo close. I thought the drywall/mudding/taping would never end but we textured the last wall late last night so I can prime it today. Then on to painting. But it's a huge relief and feeling of accomplishment to have the walls DONE! After painting is doors, floors, and trim then we are good to go. It's been a long haul but after this our home remodel will be done from top to bottom. It only took us 13 years.....

And I do have to admit that I've been taking a few hours off here and there to drive. Especially when my folks come up and I have someone to drive with. Life can't be all work can it?

I did put a deposit on a new "Cricket" cart from PPP back in June. They have been working on some new designs through the summer so it looks like they have been pretty busy. I've also got a new suspension for my Kingston EE on order with them to be shipped at the same time as my cart since I'm not sure the new cart will have enough adjustment to fit both Clementine and Candace. I figure I can at least make the old EE cart a more comfortable/functional vehicle. 

The only down side to a new cart is I get to make it any color I want... which, of course, means I may need a Marafun harness to match


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 26, 2019)

The new cart will be fun 
I have been thinking about a new Kingston. I went directly from driving Peanut to Cappy the other day and noticed how much smoother the Kingston is.
Glad your remodeling is in the home stretch. We always have something going on here as it is an old house. Last year it was new windows. Made a huge difference in our heating bill.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 27, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> The new cart will be fun
> I have been thinking about a new Kingston. I went directly from driving Peanut to Cappy the other day and noticed how much smoother the Kingston is.
> Glad your remodeling is in the home stretch. We always have something going on here as it is an old house. Last year it was new windows. Made a huge difference in our heating bill.


What makes a cart smoother? I've only ever driven in my Jerald Runabout. My sister put solid wheels on hers but I do like my tubed wheels better. I have an expert tire changer here. He can remove a tube, install a new one, and have it ready to go in less than 5 minutes. Which is great, except when one is a mile from home and the valve stem fails!


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 27, 2019)

You know, I am not sure why one is smoother than the other. Dan says it is the springs under the seat. One has bigger springs. But I am not so sure that's it. The bouncy cart's seat sits back behind the axle by a few inches and the smooth cart's seat is right over it. Bouncy cart does have a higher seat by maybe four inches. I really am stumped why there is such a significant difference in the ride. If anyone knows, please tell me!!!

There is a such a difference that I am wondering if all the "bounce" is transmitted to the horses back. I am going to drive Peanut in the Kingston cart this weekend (the smooth cart) and see if he pulls any differently.
Both have solid "no flat" tires. One carts tires has heavier spokes, I don't think that would matter though.

A five minute tire change is pretty darn good! I'm impressed with that!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 29, 2019)

May not hear from Mindy for a while. Montana is snowed in with power outages. I am getting my Equine Fusion boots from her, so I've been watching her weather. We are still way too warm and sultry here in OK. Wish we could divide our weather and level it out a little!


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 29, 2019)

The next time we see a picture from Mindy, she'll be in her sled! I can't imagine snow in Sept.

I drove Peanut yesterday in the Kingston. No bounce. So it definitely is not a difference in the horse's way of going that is causing the rough ride. It is the cart itself. 

I need to bust out the WD40. I have developed a squeak in the singletree. And it's a loud one.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 30, 2019)

Cappy reverted to his old self today. I tried to ground drive him and it did not go well at all. Spooking and spinning and barging. I have not seen this from him in a year. Dan drove him and he went OK and then I drove him and really worked him. He did get over himself but it was very discouraging to realize that the behavior was still there. 
It was our first cool day and the squirrels were everywhere, but to blame it on that is just making excuses. We still have holes in our training.


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 2, 2019)

Silly Cappy! That's what I thought Clem was going to do last week. It's strange how one day they get a bee in their bonnet!

Okay I have to share.... Look what I just scored at auction. A Jerald viceroy! Wheels need new bearings as it sat in water (thus how it looks) and it needs a new dash and fender covers. But I'm in love!!!


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 2, 2019)

Oh, that is really pretty. Viceroys have always been one of my favorites. Very elegant!


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 2, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> Oh, that is really pretty. Viceroys have always been one of my favorites. Very elegant!



Thank you! I'm so excited. Can't wait to get it home and fix it up. And.... it may be coming home with a new teammate for Clementine. We'll see how the sale goes on Friday!


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 3, 2019)

Love it! Good score, happy for you!


----------



## Cheryl W (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh Awesome @MajorClementine !! Am sure we would never find something like that up here (in Maine).


----------



## Cheryl W (Oct 3, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> The next time we see a picture from Mindy, she'll be in her sled! I can't imagine snow in Sept.
> 
> I drove Peanut yesterday in the Kingston. No bounce. So it definitely is not a difference in the horse's way of going that is causing the rough ride. It is the cart itself.
> 
> I need to bust out the WD40. I have developed a squeak in the singletree. And it's a loud one.



Ah ha, @Cayuse -- different cart made it better. Was wondering this myself about the EZ Entry. Ezzie trots and I end up with a horrible back ache. Driving was supposed to be easier for our backs. LOL Hmm...am going to be refinishing the EZ Entry (removing all the paint, cleaning the rust spots and putting on a better paint). Maybe we should consider selling and investing in something better.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 3, 2019)

Cheryl, about the bounce. I also swapped back to my old harness with wrap straps instead of those infernal buckle down tugs things and that helped some with the bounce. It was mostly the cart though.
I must be doing something wrong with the buckle down tugs/shaft carriers. I have never had them work right. Too much play in them no matter what I do.

MajorClem, have you picked out a new mini to bid on? I am looking for one myself and there is absolutely nothing in my area, or New England even


----------



## MindySchroder (Oct 3, 2019)

So our team driving experiment has begun! Things were a bit dicey but interesting and we survived 

I wrote a blog about it that you can read here: https://www.theessentialhorse.com/post/driving-my-team-part-one






Today we will do it again with some adjustments and on Sunday I am hauling the ponies to my friend's house in Helena, who has an indoor area, and we will hitch them to my tire drag for the first time! I need that extra hands on help for that step and don't want to do it in the field where things can go very wrong very fast and create problems where I currently don't have any. My friend drives Percheron teams so will be a big help!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 4, 2019)

Wow! So many newsy things! "New" viceroy and team driving!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 4, 2019)

MajorClementine said:


> Silly Cappy! That's what I thought Clem was going to do last week. It's strange how one day they get a bee in their bonnet!
> 
> Okay I have to share.... Look what I just scored at auction. A Jerald viceroy! Wheels need new bearings as it sat in water (thus how it looks) and it needs a new dash and fender covers. But I'm in love!!!View attachment 40588


If you cannot get the wheels cleaned up, I took my Jerald wheels to be powder coated. I chose satin black, but there are many colors. They still look great and it's been about 8-10 years since I did them. Just an idea...


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 4, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> If you cannot get the wheels cleaned up, I took my Jerald wheels to be powder coated. I chose satin black, but there are many colors. They still look great and it's been about 8-10 years since I did them. Just an idea...



I love that idea. Thank you for the suggestion. I didn't even think of that and they would look so nice.

So...apparently today I bought two new minis. Yup, cause I didn't have enough already. I bought a blue roan paint and a grulla. Both geldings. Both about 3 years old and broke to drive single and double. I paid WAY more than I had planned to for the paint but I wasn't the one there bidding. My dad (who is currently in the dog house for it) was the one at the sale. The other horse I felt was the one for me when I saw his photos that dad sent me. I know it sounds dumb since I didn't meet him and he's still a scrawny 3 year old but I think there is something about him. I hope I'm right. Dad said he drove all over like a dream and came through the sale driving by kids and was calm as calm. I got him for a good price and I'm hoping to team him up with Clementine as he's closer to his age and I'm hoping a level headed gelding will help her.

I won't meet my new guys until Sunday so I'll have to wait to update everyone with pictures and my thoughts after meeting them.

Dad also picked up a Mare/Gelding Fjord team since we had to have one of our Fjords put down (high ringbone) this fall. Dad wants to try running a unicorn hitch with the 3 we now have. This fall should be one big driving adventure. Lots of ground driving and fitting new teams together.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 5, 2019)

Your gonna be busy! Which one did you really want, the grulla? Good thing they are both geldings... or you might have even more in your herd this Spring.
Can't wait to see them both!
Next year I should have your dad be my agent and pick one up for me. Probably would cost the earth to ship, but there are no options around here. Nothing.

Sorry to hear about your dad's horse.


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 6, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> Your gonna be busy! Which one did you really want, the grulla? Good thing they are both geldings... or you might have even more in your herd this Spring.
> Can't wait to see them both!
> Next year I should have your dad be my agent and pick one up for me. Probably would cost the earth to ship, but there are no options around here. Nothing.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your dad's horse.



Hubby is convinced I need to sell one or two of the drivers next spring. Maybe we'll figure out how to get one to you! 

It'll be a busy fall/winter for sure but we're all looking forward to it. The one I really wanted was the grulla. He's kind of a scruffy ugly 3 year old right now but sweet as can be and drives. My dad loved the roan paint and my husband, who is at home and met the horses today, says he's an awesome horse. My son loves him too and was riding him around bareback. I'm just a sucker for the scraggly but sweet horses I guess.

And YES! Geldings this time. Every mini mare he looked at they told him was "exposed". So no promises one way or another but the last thing I needed was a pregnant mare.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 6, 2019)

20 minutes with Midnight today. Wearing her bridle with the new browband and throatlatch. I will try for a picture later. She did very well.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 6, 2019)

MC grulla's are a nice color, one of my favorites. Do they have their winter coats yet?
I'm a sucker for scraggily too! Scraggily ease easy to fix 

Marsha are you driving Midnight with blinkers now? I cant remember if you said you were or not. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone"s pictures!

I drove Cappy twice this weekend and he redeemed himself. I even asked for an extended trot and got one. He didn't get over excited about it. I though he might. He did a nice pivot, too. Almost perfect to the right, but pivoting to the left needs a little work. He's trying though.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 6, 2019)

Double post, sorry guys !


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 8, 2019)

Tried the new minis out today. Blue Jeans is a driving master. My son took him out first and he did everything he was asked to do with the lightest touch. Then I took him for a bit and even my husband took him for a spin. I'll get pictures up soon. He did seem a little tender on a front foot when hubby drove him down the gravel drive but the new cart is heavy and not well weighted so he had a lot of weight on the saddle. Also, he has nail holes where you can see he had shoes on before he was trimmed for the sale (the Amish run shoes on their minis. They are the cutest shoes you've ever seen!). I'm guessing he's used to shoes and a little tender. My son hopped on his back in the barn after and he seemed fine. He may need front boots to drive long distances.

Peanut Butter is young. They said he was 3 but I think he's 2 turning 3 in the spring. He just looks like a scraggly 2 year old. He's flat backed still and needs some protein to fill him out. He acts really young too. He's a land shark. He dives for any food he can find and is fidgety when harnessing. However, once harnessed he's very responsive to the bit and gets to work...unless you pass tall grass. But these are all things that will come with time and teaching. He's a good natured little guy and I think we'll get along just fine. He's a bit stubborn but not a mean bone in his little body.

I'm hoping that Blue will make a good steady teammate for Clementine. He'll pull his share that's for sure! He's a stout and strong little guy! I can't believe how thick his leg bones are.

Peanut Butter has fuzzy winter/colt coat so I'll have to wait until next spring to see what is under there. He's got a light mane and tail but his mane doesn't grow much. It's thin and short. His forelock is only a few inches long. I don't think he'll ever grow a long mane so I'll probably hog it all the way to the skin when I shave him this spring and just keep it in a short mohawk.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 8, 2019)

I want to post a picture of Midnight in the cart. Please let me know what you think of harness adjustments. I need to punch a hole in the strap from girth to breast collar to shorten it. The breast collar can go up one more hole but that's it. Do you think it looks okay?
She was a little unruly today, for some reason. She did settle down a little at the end. We maneuvered in the mown area, went out on the road a little ways, then finished by going around the boulders.
I'm working a little on whip cues. She is really uncomfortable with a whip so I have to be very careful. I'm not using it all while driving yet. While doing ground work, I am tapping to get her to move. Rubbing it around on her. Just trying to get her to relax with its touch. She doesn't even like it if I hold it while we are longeing, so I end up laying it on the ground and just rely on body position to move her. We are only longeing at a walk mostly, and sometimes a little trot.
The new browband and throat latch made by JSRI. I think they do very nice work. What do you think of the fit of the bit and bridle?


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 8, 2019)

I'm kinda zero help with the harness (looks pretty good to me) but I just wanted to say how great she looks. You've done some amazing work with her!


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 8, 2019)

OK, where are the pictures MC???? We need  to see the new boys. Glad that you got to drive both already. Your friends will be lucky to get Candace, hope she likes her new team mate.

Marsha, Midnight looks wonderful. She is thriving with you. I think the harness looks good. Maybe the breast collar could go up one hole but its hard to tell as it is blending into her coat color and I'm not certain what I am seeing.


----------



## Patty's Pony Place (Oct 9, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I want to post a picture of Midnight in the cart. Please let me know what you think of harness adjustments. I need to punch a hole in the strap from girth to breast collar to shorten it. The breast collar can go up one more hole but that's it. Do you think it looks okay?
> She was a little unruly today, for some reason. She did settle down a little at the end. We maneuvered in the mown area, went out on the road a little ways, then finished by going around the boulders.
> I'm working a little on whip cues. She is really uncomfortable with a whip so I have to be very careful. I'm not using it all while driving yet. While doing ground work, I am tapping to get her to move. Rubbing it around on her. Just trying to get her to relax with its touch. She doesn't even like it if I hold it while we are longeing, so I end up laying it on the ground and just rely on body position to move her. We are only longeing at a walk mostly, and sometimes a little trot.
> The new browband and throat latch made by JSRI. I think they do very nice work. What do you think of the fit of the bit and bridle?View attachment 40600
> View attachment 40601


Hi Marsha - your harness looks good - I would only check the tightness of the martingale. It should be tight "enough" to assist in keeping the breast plate in its proper position when in draft. 
The bridle is a tough one - very common issues with fitting a mini. The winker stay is too long. The blinds can rarely go up high enough on the eyes to have them centred on them, but due to the placement of the buckle above the blind, that can rarely happen, as it drives the brow band up under the horse's ears. I have no suggestions in terms of getting the one you have to fit right though. I make my bridles different than any bridle available, due to exactly this issue. You could look at getting a nose band made for the bridle, and you also have your bit up-side-down - you have the side cheek of the bridle hooked into the line ring, so flip it around. That won't change the fit of the bridle any, but it will put the curve of the mouthpiece at the right slope in the mouth.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 9, 2019)

Patty's Pony Place said:


> Hi Marsha - your harness looks good - I would only check the tightness of the martingale. It should be tight "enough" to assist in keeping the breast plate in its proper position when in draft.
> The bridle is a tough one - very common issues with fitting a mini. The winker stay is too long. The blinds can rarely go up high enough on the eyes to have them centred on them, but due to the placement of the buckle above the blind, that can rarely happen, as it drives the brow band up under the horse's ears. I have no suggestions in terms of getting the one you have to fit right though. I make my bridles different than any bridle available, due to exactly this issue. You could look at getting a nose band made for the bridle, and you also have your bit up-side-down - you have the side cheek of the bridle hooked into the line ring, so flip it around. That won't change the fit of the bridle any, but it will put the curve of the mouthpiece at the right slope in the mouth.


When I ordered the bit from Iowa Carriage, I thought I was attaching it the correct way. The bit has some grooves on one side and I was told those go at the back. I will try turning it around and see what happens. I do have a caveson; just don't bother to use it. I've read different opinions on its use. I just hate loading her up with more leather.
I know the blinder stays are too long; I can possibly send it to my leather guy and have them shortened. Her head is so teeny, it's a real challenge to fit her. 
Thanks for your comments.


----------



## MindySchroder (Oct 10, 2019)

She is such a nice looking mare! I love your set up. She looks very nice with everything all put together!

Your bit is upside down, as mentioned above. The baucher cheek bit is a leverage bit in that it has a purchase, this is the part that the bridle attaches to:


This is the part that will apply some poll pressure when you lift the lines. I'm betting that she will go even better in your bit when you have it turned around! Also make sure to have the bend of the purchase going out, away from her face:


As you can see they tip every so slightly outward. It is so easy to get this part turned around as well and have those tipping in and pinching a little bit.

Don't worry!! I see people with their baucher cheek bits upside all the time.  

You can get a set of smaller A size cheeks which will have smaller winker stays on them to better fit her tiny face. We made the smallest A size bridle I have EVER seen about a month ago. The brow band was 11" and the nose band was 15" around! It's so so cute on her little guy's head. He had been rubbing off his other bridles so custom was the only way to go!


He is so little he makes his bit look HUGE! That is a 3" roller mouth! LOL!

Also I'm wondering if you can set your saddle back a little bit further on her back? It should sit more on the flat of the back and not so close to the withers. I think this will also help her breast collar sit a bit nicer as it is kind of crowding into the saddle. Sometimes when they are so close together pinching can occur between the back of the breast collar and the front of the saddle.

You girls look like you are going to have so much fun!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 10, 2019)

I will try moving the saddle back. She has such a plump stomach I'll have to see how many holes I have to work with! And now she is getting all furred up, so it's worse.
When I ordered the throat latch, the maker needed reassurance that it was long enough, at 13". 
I will work on the bit before we drive again.
I will think about what to do with the blinders. 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 11, 2019)

Here is my son driving Blue. My son is in love with this horse. He may be replacing Candace IF I can let her go to my friend. I make no promises. I may keep them both.￼

Below is Peanut. I didn't take my training harness down so I didn't have one small enough to drive him in. He's so scraggly still but should fill out over the next year. Can't wait to shave him next spring and see what's under that coat!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 12, 2019)

Some people search for years for one good driving horse, and you have a whole collection now. One of my favorite things is taking a scraggly horse and watching him bloom. Thanks for the photo update.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 12, 2019)

Looks like you have two keepers there, MC  Your son and Blue look look like a good match.
Does Peanut have any white on his face? He is a nice color.


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 13, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Some people search for years for one good driving horse, and you have a whole collection now. One of my favorite things is taking a scraggly horse and watching him bloom. Thanks for the photo update.



It really is getting out of control around here. One or two of them are going to need to find new good driving homes in the next year or so. I can't wait to see how Peanut turns out. He's got a ton of potential.



Cayuse said:


> Looks like you have two keepers there, MC  Your son and Blue look look like a good match.
> Does Peanut have any white on his face? He is a nice color.



S loves Blue for sure. I paid more than I wanted to for him but he's starting to show his value. I'm not feeling as bad about it. Peanut does not have any white on his face. He was listed as a grulla dun... we'll see this spring I suppose.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 14, 2019)

Got the bit rightside up. Midnight noticed it was different. Adjusted the collar up and it seemed better. Need to take a picture to see for sure. She wore her boots on our drive. I got them on quickly this time. We mostly manuevered around in the yard, then the boulder area. I did take her out on the road for about half a mile. I had a little trouble bringing her back down to a walk from a trot. Otherwise she did pretty well.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 19, 2019)

My sister and her grand daughter came out today to help me. My sister drove Dapper Dan. Before she arrived, I drove Midnight around the property and the boulders. Then we went out on the road. She wore her new boots. She doesn't really like getting them on, but once they are on she is fine with them. We practiced some transitions and she did well. I ended up putting the reins on the lower ring of the butterfly to try. 
When we got back from the drive, the grand daughter spent an hour riding both horses. Dapper Dan bucked her off at first, but she is game and didn't give up on him. Then she rode Midnight. I wasn't sure how Midnight would do being ridden, but she was fine. They were two tired little horses tonight.
I did not want her to use a bridle on either horse; we just put lead ropes on the halter.
We were on dirt and gravel roads most of the drive so I was curious if there would be debris in the boots. And also checked to see if they rubbed anywhere. Everything looked good.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 23, 2019)

I took Midnight out today by myself. We did a little inside the yard, then I took her out on our 2 miles route. She did really well until about half way; strangers with barking dogs were in an area where usually there is no one, and she didn't do well there. We stopped to talk to the people; they petted her and quieted the dogs. Ground drove her a little after that. Then she knew it was on the way home and wanted to trot too quickly. Practiced walking/trotting/whoaing. Once she jumped sideways and luckily I was sitting alertly in the cart. Not a bolt (thank goodness) and she stopped quickly before we tipped into the ditch. The last quarter mile she was perfect. Then we did some boulder work before unhitching. 
She has such a nice stride that when in a working trot, it is so smooth. When we get farther along with training, she will be such a pleasure to drive. I'm not ready to relax yet, though.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 3, 2019)

Now that the weather is cool and brisk, Cappy and Peanut are full of beans. 
Dan and I have had the chance to drive together several times, or share driving one of the minis. We have been working a little more with Cappy as I am trying to get him solid enough that I can drive him alone. I can hitch him alone, but he is always "up" the first few minutes of driving him. I hope with age he will settle.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 17, 2019)

MindySchroder said:


> She is such a nice looking mare! I love your set up. She looks very nice with everything all put together!
> 
> Your bit is upside down, as mentioned above. The baucher cheek bit is a leverage bit in that it has a purchase, this is the part that the bridle attaches to:
> View attachment 40606
> ...


On the chain of the bit--can I close up those links? I've already lost one and my husband had to make me a new one. Is there any reason to leave them open?


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 17, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> On the chain of the bit--can I close up those links? I've already lost one and my husband had to make me a new one. Is there any reason to leave them open?



I don't know if you're supposed to or not but I close them down so they don't fall off. I've had the same problem.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 18, 2019)

Took the two to the dentist today. I decided to use the vet who just opened up the new equine facility instead of my mobile dentist. I took the horses to the elevator first to weigh them, for the sedation. They both weighed 250#.
Both had some sharp points, but over all it was a general maintenance visit. He complimented me on how well they were cared for, which was nice. But he said Midnight was "obese". I know she is a little plump; I need to keep her in the dry lot more.
Another surprise: when he did Midnight's teeth last fall she belonged to my sister. My sister told me the vet estimated her age at 5 years old at that time. Well, today the same vet thinks she is either 3 1/2 or 4 1/2 years old. I'm to watch two teeth--if they fall out she is 3 and if they are permanent she is 4. Wow! I hope I have not been working her too soon. I thought she would be going on 6 now. I feel confused.
Anyway, teeth are good for another year.
In case anyone is interested, the charge was $100.80 for each horse. When I took a horse last fall, it was $60. I guess he is having to pay for his state of the art horse hospital--which is fine with me as I may need it some day.


----------



## MindySchroder (Nov 18, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> On the chain of the bit--can I close up those links? I've already lost one and my husband had to make me a new one. Is there any reason to leave them open?


Yes you can. They are left open in case you need to shorten or lengthen the chain. Sometimes depending on the horse, you can have the chain a bit loose for pleasure drives, but then at an event you may need to tighten the chain a bit. But if you don't have to do that then just close those up!


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 21, 2019)

Marsha, Peanut and Cappy had their teeth done last Friday. Cappy was labeled overweight, too. But not as overweight as he once was, so I guess that's some progress. His teeth had a lot of points and hooks so I am glad I had him done before winter. Peanut has a bad tooth that we need to watch, but he barely needed any floating. 
The vet had a new portable float machine. She wore it like a backpack and it was supposed to hold a charge for ten floats. It looked much easier to use. Smaller, quieter and less invasive.
I my bill was $390. I think $75 of that was the farm call. That seems high to me, but I live in an area where horse care is pricey. 
I pay $10 a bale for first cut (good sized bales 45-50 lbs) and second runs around $12-$15 a bale. This would be from secondary sources (Agway) and not straight from the farm which is a little cheaper.
What do you all pay for hay?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 21, 2019)

I wonder what Cappy weighs? Midnight is a little taller than Dapper Dan, but she is finer boned. I'm not very worried about her weight. She is frisky and healthy.
Alfalfa here--horse alfalfa-- is $10-12 for a good-sized bale out of the barn. I pay $5 a bale for bermuda grass hay. Don't use much, but I like to have it on hand. 3-4 bales of alfalfa will last me till next summer.
When I used the mobile equine dentist, the last time was $135 per horse. I have to run an extension cord out to the horse shelter for her to use. She has a little Dremel-type tool, which I like. But I was concerned that she wasn't getting all the way at the back, so that is why I used this vet. Her "halter-thing" was much better--vet had to wrap tape about his side straps for my little horses. Vet just had big horse tools, but he was careful. He said the little guys are a lot harder to do than big horses. We just have to trust they know what they are doing...


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 23, 2019)

Cappy weighs 297. He is very heavy boned, like a draft type mini, so I think that accounts for a "little bit" of his weight (the rest being some chub). He has actually lost about two inches around his girth since his diet started so I am pleased with that.
Peanut weighs 276 which she thought was just right for his size and build.
We did the measuring and computing way of getting their weight. She measured their height, length, and girth and did some magic math and came up with those numbers. I use a weigh tape and her numbers and mine were fairly close.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 24, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> Cappy weighs 297. He is very heavy boned, like a draft type mini, so I think that accounts for a "little bit" of his weight (the rest being some chub). He has actually lost about two inches around his girth since his diet started so I am pleased with that.
> Peanut weighs 276 which she thought was just right for his size and build.
> We did the measuring and computing way of getting their weight. She measured their height, length, and girth and did some magic math and came up with those numbers. I use a weigh tape and her numbers and mine were fairly close.


Dapper Dan is 32 1/2" . He is more of the old-fashioned body style. Midnight is a little taller; have not measured her, but she is much finer. she actually looks a little odd with her teeny legs, head, and feet and her round middle. But since she's been working more, her chest is filling out and her hind is toning up. Not sure what to do about the middle of her! I am thinking it is partly hereditary; maybe something conformational.

Have not driven, but worked with Midnight on side passing, longeing, and walking on the plank. She walks the plank perfectly. She is getting the hang of the side passing. Also working on "by me" , "get straight", and the "stand". She is getting better with whip cues, not so reactive. If she is only 3 1/2 years old--and not 5-6 as I thought-- I am impressed with her mind.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 25, 2019)

here is Midnight. I do not think she is obese.


----------



## MindySchroder (Nov 26, 2019)

This summer I had blood tests done on both Zorro and Sky as I like to have a baseline to work from. It turned out they both had elevated liver enzymes. Enough to worry my vet about possible liver failure. Zorro is 4 and Sky is 18. This worried me because I lost another miniature horse mare to liver failure just last summer, when her battle with IR and founder was finally won, her liver just gave up. I guess, according to my vet and a few others that I consulted, this is common with horses that have IR or Cushings. It's just often not caught. I had Bonnie's blood tests done every 6 months for two years so we knew exactly when her liver started failing. She began to sleep all the time, get weak and lose weight. Liver failure is painful so I opted to have her put down before she got to where she could not stand any longer. Bonnie was 6 years old when she died.

Why did this happen again? The vet was wondering about their food. But they do NOT eat the grass here and the hay was different from when I was feeding Bonnie. My minis do not get grain and weren't getting anything that worried the vet or could cause liver failure. He consulted with another vet at Washington university and she said it was due to them being over weight. My vet figured Sky was about a 100 pounds overweight and said Zorro was as well. I did agree that Sky was that fat but didn't feel that Zorro was as much as 100 pounds over weight... maybe 50 pounds.

They went on a crash diet. 5 pounds of feed, twice a day, 1 1/2% of their current body weight. That was all they got. They both lost weight but only after I upped their exercise routine. I was driving and ponying them 4-5 miles 5 days a week at the least. When I take Zorro on our group drives we can drive as much as 15 miles a day. So it blew my mind that he could be fat at all. I feed a low quality low sugar low starch hay and have everything tested that they put in their mouths. But these little guys are SUPER efficient. This also led me to driving them as a team. I was trying to up the exercise and be able to work them at the same time. I don't feel that Sky gets as good of a work out just being ponied. But she does look pretty good if I do say so myself.

But this whole thing got me thinking. If my ponies, who work and get out and don't have access to endless green grass, are fat and were failing, then what about those ponies that are truly obese, who don't have jobs and eat and eat and eat? I wonder how some people can get away with having their ponies be fat and happy and healthy? I wonder if their livers are also working harder than they should? So many questions...

Here are a few photos! 
Sky Before the diet. Photo taken April 2019:




Sky after diet and exercise. Photo take Sept 2019:


Zorro Before. Photo take April 2019:


Zorro after. Photo taken Sept 2019:



It's not easy caring for ponies. Balancing their food, exercise and mental well being. I lay awake many nights worrying about them. Are they happy? Do they need more hay? Then did I over feed them yesterday? Sigh. But I do love them and want them to be healthy, active and happy for a long long time!


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 26, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> here is Midnight. I do not think she is obese.


I don't think so either. She is just furry and adorable. She will look different in the summer at the same weight.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 26, 2019)

Mindy, you have certainly given me something to think about. Someone on another group said loss of muscle was an early sign. Though, for older horses that could just be attributed to general aging.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 26, 2019)

It is super hard to feed minis. I weigh every scrap of hay my two get (and the welsh pony, too). The minis get 5 pounds of hay a day and the welsh pony gets 11. 
I found that a "home depot" utility bucket holds one pound of hay when it it stuffed 3/4 full. I bough a cheap scale and use it daily to remind myself not to get heavy handed. When it is cold, I give an extra handful with each meal (and then feel guilty). I am home all day so they get hayed 5 times throughout the day, the last feeding being at 10pm.
Mindy, I am sorry for the loss of your mare. About 6 years ago my POA coliced and ended up in the hospital. She had very elevated liver enzymes (bordering liver failure) and we never figured out why. The lab values came down and she never had liver issues again. Vets put her on Denosyl (I think that's what it was) for awhile and that seemed to help. Now I wonder if it wasn't because she was overweight a bit.


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 27, 2019)

And every horse is so unique in it's metabolism and exercise requirements I think. Clementine can eat nearly free choice and only get worked very little and she stays slim and trim. Candace, on the other hand, can be rationed on food and get regular exercise and, while she builds a nice round muscled rump and top line, still has a belly. So trying to figure out the proper nutrition for each one, especially when housed together, is tricky. I have young ones who we are giving grain to get the protein to help them grow correctly, fat ones who have to be kept on grass hay, an old guy who we struggle to keep weight on, and a few in-between. The battle is real.

On top of feeding... Candace has rubbed a spot under her mane and just in front of her shoulder (the ideal injection site if you will) completely bald. The skin is smooth and white, not pink or irritated, but it's bald. Major did the same thing last year and ended up rubbing himself sore. I never saw anything (lice or other) but as soon as I treated him for lice (some stuff I got for cattle years ago that works wonders. You only use a few drops) he quit itching. So I'm going to treat her when I go down tomorrow and see if that takes care of it. It's got to be something they are picking up from the cows/goats next door because when they are at my house they are fine. As soon as they come south at least one of the minis starts rubbing bald spots.

And in driving news..... We took the new fjord team out today and apparently they haven't been widely exposed to cattle. Phineas fixated on a couple cows and jack-knifed the new hitch wagon. Isabella was trying to get him to go forward with her but he was determined. We always drive a team with a "groom" so my husband was able to jump down and get the horses under control on the ground while my dad kept the lines. My son was in the back and my mom was on the cart behind Candace with me. Grandma to the rescue as she ran and extracted my son from the wagon that was in the process of wrecking. Luckily they got them straightened out without the wagon tipping and were able to get the team settled and continue on. They spent over an hour driving them up and down the road to get the used to all the livestock. There are goats, cows, turkeys, peacocks, chickens, and horses on that block. That first upset was the only one.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 27, 2019)

MajorClementine said:


> And every horse is so unique in it's metabolism and exercise requirements I think. Clementine can eat nearly free choice and only get worked very little and she stays slim and trim. Candace, on the other hand, can be rationed on food and get regular exercise and, while she builds a nice round muscled rump and top line, still has a belly. So trying to figure out the proper nutrition for each one, especially when housed together, is tricky. I have young ones who we are giving grain to get the protein to help them grow correctly, fat ones who have to be kept on grass hay, an old guy who we struggle to keep weight on, and a few in-between. The battle is real.
> 
> On top of feeding... Candace has rubbed a spot under her mane and just in front of her shoulder (the ideal injection site if you will) completely bald. The skin is smooth and white, not pink or irritated, but it's bald. Major did the same thing last year and ended up rubbing himself sore. I never saw anything (lice or other) but as soon as I treated him for lice (some stuff I got for cattle years ago that works wonders. You only use a few drops) he quit itching. So I'm going to treat her when I go down tomorrow and see if that takes care of it. It's got to be something they are picking up from the cows/goats next door because when they are at my house they are fine. As soon as they come south at least one of the minis starts rubbing bald spots.
> 
> And in driving news..... We took the new fjord team out today and apparently they haven't been widely exposed to cattle. Phineas fixated on a couple cows and jack-knifed the new hitch wagon. Isabella was trying to get him to go forward with her but he was determined. We always drive a team with a "groom" so my husband was able to jump down and get the horses under control on the ground while my dad kept the lines. My son was in the back and my mom was on the cart behind Candace with me. Grandma to the rescue as she ran and extracted my son from the wagon that was in the process of wrecking. Luckily they got them straightened out without the wagon tipping and were able to get the team settled and continue on. They spent over an hour driving them up and down the road to get the used to all the livestock. There are goats, cows, turkeys, peacocks, chickens, and horses on that block. That first upset was the only one.


That was a pretty scary experience!! I don't know why cows are so scary. I've had a deer and a coyote jump out in front of me that causes less commotion than a staid cow in a pasture behind a fence. (they probably see more deer and coyotes than cows, though)
Interesting about the itch.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 27, 2019)

Cows are the Devil in Disguise.


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 28, 2019)

I am battling the cow issue here too! There are cattle behind my property which are on a rotational grazing system so they are not always present, which has made it harder for my mare to get used to them. She has started to bolt a couple of times when driving by. Their land is elevated above ours and when they gather at the fence line they do look huge! I walked her out there just on the lead a couple of weeks ago because the neighbor had just moved them on her quad and Annie spooked and tried to run so we circled around and around and I got her to stand and relax there near them for about 10 mins. If they were there regularly we'd probably be able to get over this sooner. Thankfully gelding could care less about the cows. He has another issue now which I'll share in another post.


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 28, 2019)

Cows...what is it? They must indeed be the Devil in Disguise (and why in the world is there a "g" in the word "disguise"??)

Drove Candace and Blue Jeans as a team yesterday. They did awesome. Had to hitch Blue a little closer to the cart because, while he is the stronger horse, he tends to be lazy and would let Candace pull the cart herself if he could. Luckily he is very responsive to voice commands so a "Blue, get up" usually gets him back into the game. We did a quick ground drive with them to make sure they were going to go okay (they've both driven double just not together) then we hitched them to my Frontier Wagonette. They very quickly figured out how to match gaits and their "Walk-on" "Get-Up" and "Whoa" were on point. This may end up being my dream team. Blue is a little bigger than Candace but only about 1.5" so with all their gear on and hitched it's not super noticeable. They are both pintos which is fun too. Blue and sorrel pinto...so not matched but at least it's not a solid and a pinto  I was hoping to start ground driving Clementine and Peanut but we've got rain for the next two days so the arena is a swimming pool... yuck!

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (Nov 29, 2019)

Cows are definitely horse eating monsters disguised as herbivores. I was out on a trail ride (trying to battle my fear of my horse bolting in an open field...) when my TWH Outlaw decided that the field of cows meant his death...even though he had lived with one for the first two years of his life. Some rearing, spooking, attempted bolting and slipping and falling on his butt ensued and I leaped off at the first safe opportunity in a full blown panic attack (which was extremely embarrassing in front of my friends who were thankfully very understanding). Needless to say any confidence that I had out on the trail is gone. I think my riding days are going to come to a close sooner than I thought. I’m happier working with minis. I’m more confident working with minis, even after what happened with Coady. I do adore Fjords though and would probably snatch one up if I had the opportunity 

MajorClem, I’m glad your bovine bonanza ended well, though I can’t imagine how terrifying it was in the moment! Congrats that Candace and Blue are making such a nice team! They look adorable together!


----------



## MindySchroder (Nov 30, 2019)

It's funny to me how scary cows are. The worst I've come across are dairy cows. Must be something about the black and white... We have a BIG ranch right across the road so we have to get used to 100's of Angus cows that roam around. In the winter sometimes we meet them on the road when they walk across the cattle guards that are filled with snow, to come looking for better grass. So we have to get used to them. Luckily both Zorro and Sky are fine with them! But I do worry about the mean cows, the ones that like to lower their heads and come after you. Sitting the Hyperbike (or any miniature horse cart) I'm at just the right height for them to clobber me right in the head! Eeeek!


----------



## MindySchroder (Dec 4, 2019)

Ground drove Sky and Zorro 4 miles today. They were both full of it! I had Sky's bridle on because she pulls less when ground driving in the bridle and I wish I had had Zorro's on as well! He was dragging me all over the place. And he would pull really hard to the right which resulted in his halter being pulled crooked.

It was so ironic because I'm reading Mark Rashid's A Journey to Softness in which he talks about NOT pulling on a horse because that will encourage them to pull on you. So I would soften my hands and my belly and Zorro would swerve hard to the ditch and end up out in the Sage Bushes. So that didn't work. And I have no idea why he was so adamant about doing that today.

So I took one of Sky's 18' long lines off her bridle and tied it to Zorro's halter. I tied the other end of her long line to the buckle on her bit and then I used Zorro's lead rope to tie the two of them together. LOL!

They did pretty well like that! Zorro was still leaning on the rope and the long lines and trying to veer right so I switched the two ponies, putting Zorro on the left and Sky on the right. This fixed everything. He quit pulling so hard to the right and started walking straight.




They literally drug me all over, walking super fast and trotting some. Sky did her little jigging trot (which I am so GLAD I don't have to ride! I've ridden plenty of big horses over the years that did that. They are not fun.) and Zorro walked his super long striding walk. His hind foot way over reaches his front hoof print. It's so cool to watch him stride out. It's just like a long striding big horse!



I wish I could be as energetic as those two fat ponies are!! We are all fat together but I am always always the slow one. LOL!


And as usual this mare has the cutest face! She can be so hard to deal with and then she will look at me like this. THIS is why I just keep on trying! LOL!


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 5, 2019)

Wow 4 miles behind a team is a lot of work! Love your set-up though. Extra points for creativity! And that overreach that Zorro has is impressive for sure. I don't know how you keep up with those two. Color me impressed. And how are they so clean???


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 5, 2019)

MajorClementine said:


> Wow 4 miles behind a team is a lot of work! Love your set-up though. Extra points for creativity! And that overreach that Zorro has is impressive for sure. I don't know how you keep up with those two. Color me impressed. And how are they so clean???


Yes, I wondered how they stay so clean. I'm taking mine to a nursing home next week and will have to use the air compressor and safety glasses.
Midnight has a long stride also. I can hardly wait to feel that movement in the cart when we get comfortable together.
Sky is certainly photogenic!


----------



## MindySchroder (Dec 5, 2019)

The track is still mostly snowy and they will always lay where I put the sawdust  So I make sure to have a nice bed for them AWAY from the mud. Plus my little track has gravel and sand and not very much mud. It's only muddy where they eat which happens to still be covered in several inches of snow! And I find their winter coats stay so much cleaner than their summer coats. Something about all that fluff. If it gets muddy I let it dry and it just falls right off!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 5, 2019)

Since we haven't been out much lately, I ground drove Midnight instead of putting her in the cart. She got felt all over to be de-ticked first. I didn't find the big fat one until I took her halter off to put on the bridle and there is was, under the halter strap. Luckily that was the only one. She stands nicely without being tied to harness, not even wiggling to see what's going on with the crupper. We did some light longe work first so she would be mentally ready to listen to cues. She's getting better with whip cues, not so reactive. On our drive, we tried to use all the various terrains along the way: gravel, rocks, grassy ditches, dirt, and pavement. A few birds flew up and startled her, but it was just a dramatic shy, not a bolt. No crying for Dapper Dan today along the way! She is such a fast walker, I have a hard time keeping up with her. I'm not up for trotting very long, either. We zig zagged across the road and did figure 8's to work on reining. She is improving a lot.
Closed up the links on the chin chain of the bridle as I think that is where they need to be. Steel so strong, my husband had to put the links in the vise to close them. If I ever have to remove them, I'll probably need a bolt cutter...
When we got home I introduced her to the jingle bells that she will wear around her legs at the nursing home next week. She was suspicious of that jingle, and when I first put them on her, she said "I'm not taking a single step 'cause it makes too much noise". But she was walking around jingling in just a little while.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 5, 2019)

I put the bells on Midnight again this evening. She stood perfectly still for a minute, then reached down and untied one of the bows. Then she walked away, picking up her feet carefully. Her legs are so skinny I have the velcro wrapped all the way. The bells are attached to human restraint cuffs that I got in an auction box; they work well to attach the bells to.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 5, 2019)

Well, we had a ton of snow so we hitched up Cappy to the sled and I promptly (like within two strides) flipped the thing over and got dumped into the snow. I have no luck with that thing! Cappy took off had had a lovely run until we caught him. Dan got in and walked him around and it almost flipped him out too, but he managed to end it on a positive note. I hope I didn't ruin my horse :-(
On a positive note,. I had a wonderful drive with Cappy the day before. I'll take 25 minutes for that


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 7, 2019)

We don't get enough snow here for a sled usually, so I've been looking for one of those plastic snow saucers. So far have not found one. I might need to look into the Otter.


----------



## MindySchroder (Dec 7, 2019)

My sled tips over too! LOL! But I use that as a training practice Zorro has learned to stand quietly when it tips over and I am laying in the snow laughing. He is such a good boy!


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 7, 2019)

Turkeys are the Devil in Disguise


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 7, 2019)

Cappy toted the manure tubs today.
Did I mention turkeys . . . ?
Lots and lots of turkeys. . .
We dealt with it .


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 10, 2019)

Marsha- Glad to hear Midnight is coming along. She seems like a very smart and patient horse. Like she takes the time to figure things out rather than just reacting to them. My Clementine has a fast walk as well so ground driving isn't my favorite thing to do with her... I'm a bit too lazy for that right now.

Cayuse- Sledding is the only reason I'm sad the horses go south for the winter. I'd love to try it out. Except the flipping over into the snow part...that part sounds cold. Oh, and we have turkeys here too but have yet to come across any while driving. I'm guessing it would end in near disaster.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 13, 2019)

Ground drove Midnight so she could have more practice with the leg bells. only left them on for 15 minutes as the noise drove me crazy . she did well.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 17, 2019)

Two grand daughters here. One drove Dapper Dan and I drove Midnight. The other girl drove the golf cart. We had to pass cows! Luckily they just stood and stared. Midnight did well with the cart crunching gravel behind her, neighbor dogs running out, birds flying up, and the cows. I was so pleased with her. The two girls have played with the horses alot and Midnight really enjoys that.


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 18, 2019)

Awww Midnight! You have done a great job with her training. Looks like you got a nice sunshiny day too.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 18, 2019)

Willow Flats said:


> Awww Midnight! You have done a great job with her training. Looks like you got a nice sunshiny day too.


I was thinking my sister would come and help, as I was a little nervous taking Midnight and letting the girls drive Dapper Dan. But he is a furry baby sitter. The girls were wonderful with the horses! Midnight followed them around, and Dapper Dan didn't even hide behind the pond. Both horses lay down to sleep and allowed the girls to come and pet them as they rested. It was just what Midnight needed. She will miss them.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 21, 2019)

Took Midnight to town today to drive with my sister. She drove her Jackie O. I didn't put the bells on Midnight as I wanted to keep it simple for her. Lots of excitement with so many horses at the boarding place! She settled down well, though. Stood untied for harnessing, as usual. We took off for the neighborhood. We stopped to let people pet the horses. My sister gave rides, but I didn't do that with Midnight. She was fine with the light traffic. We had a steepish hill and she braked with the breeching fine. Some Canada geese on the park lake were not good, but she didn't lose her mind, just showed that she did not like them. A Santa on a Harley passed us and she was fine with that. On the way home there was a very aggressive dog that barked at us. He was on a chain. She has been barked at by lots of dogs and doesn't mind them, but this dog had a "predator" bark. She did not like him. When we got back to the boarding pens, I took Midnight into the pen where my sister is feeding 3 half grown steers. One was bottle raised and very friendly. He came up and touched noses with Midnight. She wasn't bothered by them at all. My sister's horse was tired and sweaty, but Midnight was not tired at all and not sweaty. A very good outing for her. And I was so pleased with her nice "presence" in harness. She also showed some nice gaits today, and transitioned well. We did quite a few turns on streets and she did those well. So happy she has her boots!


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 22, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Took Midnight to town today to drive with my sister. She drove her Jackie O. I didn't put the bells on Midnight as I wanted to keep it simple for her. Lots of excitement with so many horses at the boarding place! She settled down well, though. Stood untied for harnessing, as usual. We took off for the neighborhood. We stopped to let people pet the horses. My sister gave rides, but I didn't do that with Midnight. She was fine with the light traffic. We had a steepish hill and she braked with the breeching fine. Some Canada geese on the park lake were not good, but she didn't lose her mind, just showed that she did not like them. A Santa on a Harley passed us and she was fine with that. On the way home there was a very aggressive dog that barked at us. He was on a chain. She has been barked at by lots of dogs and doesn't mind them, but this dog had a "predator" bark. She did not like him. When we got back to the boarding pens, I took Midnight into the pen where my sister is feeding 3 half grown steers. One was bottle raised and very friendly. He came up and touched noses with Midnight. She wasn't bothered by them at all. My sister's horse was tired and sweaty, but Midnight was not tired at all and not sweaty. A very good outing for her. And I was so pleased with her nice "presence" in harness. She also showed some nice gaits today, and transitioned well. We did quite a few turns on streets and she did those well. So happy she has her boots!


Saturday

What an outing that was, with exposure to a lot of different things! Sounds like Midnight handled herself very well. Happy for you two.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 22, 2019)

Sounds like you had a wonderful outing. Dapper Dan better watch out, Midnight is catching up to him with her good behavior!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 23, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> Sounds like you had a wonderful outing. Dapper Dan better watch out, Midnight is catching up to him with her good behavior!


He does get jealous, but he knows he's always the special one. 
I've had Midnight since the spring. I'm really noticing a positive change in her. Her eyes are "outward looking" now. She is more confident. She is comfortable living here. At first she was restless and didn't seem happy. 
When we were driving yesterday with Jackie O and at the boarding pen, I wondered if the two horses remembered each other and if Midnight remembered living there. She was only there 5-6 months. When we saw her at the sale; her tail was all cockleburs, right up to the top, and she was super scruffy. Not thin, though. My sister purchased her and I got Nugget at that time. I talked to Nugget's owner, but did not pay attention to whoever brought Midnight, so I don't know anything about her past.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 23, 2019)

I bet Midnight remembered living there. Years ago I had a little grade morgan mare that I regrettably sold. After being passed around to several owners she ended up at a place about a mile from me. The woman didn't want her as she had heaves and she didn't want to bother with it. I bought the mare back and started leading her home. When we got about a half mile from my place she perked up. By the time we were about a 1/4 mile from our barn she was just about dragging me towards "home". She knew exactly where she was going!
I'll never forget her nostrils excitedly "sniff sniff sniffing" more and more as we got closer to our destination.


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 23, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> He does get jealous, but he knows he's always the special one.
> I've had Midnight since the spring. I'm really noticing a positive change in her. Her eyes are "outward looking" now. She is more confident. She is comfortable living here. At first she was restless and didn't seem happy.
> When we were driving yesterday with Jackie O and at the boarding pen, I wondered if the two horses remembered each other and if Midnight remembered living there. She was only there 5-6 months. When we saw her at the sale; her tail was all cockleburs, right up to the top, and she was super scruffy. Not thin, though. My sister purchased her and I got Nugget at that time. I talked to Nugget's owner, but did not pay attention to whoever brought Midnight, so I don't know anything about her past.


I was just wondering about Midnight's past experience and where you found her after reading your post the other day.
Now I'm wondering if you know her age.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 23, 2019)

Willow Flats said:


> I was just wondering about Midnight's past experience and where you found her after reading your post the other day.
> Now I'm wondering if you know her age.


The vet thinks she is about 4 years old, from her teeth.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 26, 2019)

A short video of Midnight from a drive with my neighbor on Monday. She is the one who took Tereon (aka Buckly). She drove him, and tried taking a video of Midnight in motion. She is so good with Tereon (sp?); he leaps when startled and sort of takes off, but she is young and confident and handles him perfectly. She helps make him look good. So glad she has him now (and not me). This was taken when we just got started and her four dogs were running around us. Midnight had never met Tereon before either, so her head is up more than she usually carries it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 26, 2019)

Took Dapper Dan out for a drive today and ponied Midnight. We got off the beaten track for a shortcut into unknown vacant land, just for something different. Grass and weeds were as high as their backs. Dapper Dan just plowed through. Midnight got caught in wire. I was keeping a sharp lookout so caught it right away. She stood quietly while I got her leg out. We made it back out to the road; guess we won't go adventuring there again.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 29, 2019)

Nice video of you and Midnight, she looks keen to move out and have a trot. She is a pretty little mare.

I have done nothing with the boys for a couple of weeks. We all had the flu here and the snow melted so the ponies have been loafing. We may get snow tonight so maybe I can get Cappy out for a spin before year's end.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 29, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> Nice video of you and Midnight, she looks keen to move out and have a trot. She is a pretty little mare.
> 
> I have done nothing with the boys for a couple of weeks. We all had the flu here and the snow melted so the ponies have been loafing. We may get snow tonight so maybe I can get Cappy out for a spin before year's end.


Wondered what happened to you. Mud isn't good.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 9, 2020)

My problem has been wind. We had gusts to 50 mph. It has slacked off today, but, of course, I am busy now. Last night Dapper Dan stepped on one of my hens and hurt her foot. Everyone clusters around the barn at suppertime and she didn't get out of his way. She's hobbling around today, poor thing.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 11, 2020)

We were supposed to get snow with this latest weather pattern. I bought one of those plastic kid saucers, hoping to have some snow fun. We don't get enough snow to use a sled. No snow for us. Just a lot of cold wind.
Cayuse, you are actually lucky that your property "perks". We had to have a lagoon here.


----------



## Northwolf (Jan 15, 2020)

Hi to everyone! And a happy new year!

I am still alive and I think it's time for me to join the forum again  I've missed you all! I've had a lot of work last year and not very much time, but we still drive a lot. 
Sadly we had to let go our oldest pony Prince. We had to put him to sleep on nov 19 after he haven't eat for about 3 days and none of the vets I've called have found out why. They think he stopped eating because of his seniority: Prince was 37 years old. We still miss him and he leaves a huge gap in our barn  His best buddy Domino, who is 33 years old, was very nervous after the loss of Prince and needed a lot more attention. He's now accompany my three minis and me on every evening walk, so I'm often on road with 4 ponys at the same time  it's a little bit messy, but it's fun too 
We have now a trainer to improve our driving. He's a pro in driving 4 in hand (he was in the top ten of 4 in hand world championships last year with his welsh ponies). We're learning a lot! Driving in an arena is new to me and my minis. We are still struggling with the balance of the work power of the team. Teddy is such a lazy boy when he's hitched in the team  but we are getting better every time and improving step by step. We won a little combined driving class last september, I was very surprised about that!
To enjoy more mobility, I've bought myself a new trailer. I can now load up to 5 minis and one carriage at the same time to the trailer. It's definitely less stress for me to go to the driving trainings and events now. 
Moony finished his first trot racing season last year with two 6th places (out of 15 starters). He's getting better and more self confident every time! He's still starring at creepy things, but he didn't try to runaway again. We are very looking forward to the race season 2020. 
As you maybe know, I'm not only a passionate driving, I'm also a very enthusiastic runner and I love doing sport. So I connected my hobbies a few years ago and took my minis with me when I'm going out for running. I've enhanced it from 4 times a week to 6 times, and finally enhanced my routes  so I'm actually on an average of 35 miles a week (counted only the running). 2019's summary was higher than any year before. I've logged all our activities (including running, hiking, driving, treadmill, normal walkies, ...) and made a summary and it looks like this: 


I'm very proud of my little boys! Hopyfully we will continue like this in 2020.

Of course I will join again the driving challenge (I think we're not the most active drivers, but we will try to keep up with you all!).

Greetings from cold Switzerland! Anna


----------



## MindySchroder (Jan 16, 2020)

WOW @Northwolf! Your list is so impressive! I wish I could run with my ponies but my body was never meant for running. LOL. I'm so sorry to hear about Prince. It sounds like he lived a very long happy life with you. HUGS to you and all your ponies!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 23, 2020)

Even though I haven't driven in a few days, we are still working. I'm taking them for walks, working on ground maneuvers, and tricks.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 24, 2020)

Northwolf, sorry to hear about Prince. Is he the pony that you drove in a team occasionally last year?

I hope that you continue to log your driving hours with us.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 25, 2020)

I tried to do what Mindy did: take both of mine ground driving. It was not successful. They are too mismatched in their gaits and Midnight is too scared to get close to Dapper Dan because he is so bossy. I might try again some other time.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 25, 2020)

Well, at least you tried Marsha! I don't even want to consider the outcome if I tried to put Cappy and Peanut together. It would be ugly, I'm afraid. They are enemies. Their gaits are very different, too. Peanut is bouncy and has alot of action. Cappy moves very long strided and low headed.
I had Cappy in the sled yesterday for one last trip before our snow gets washed away tonight with a rain storm. Peanut was quite sick for a week so I was too busy with him to be able to enjoy the snow we got last weekend as much as I had hoped to. 
If anyone is so inclined, some good healing thoughts for Peanut would be welcomed


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 25, 2020)

I don't think my two are really going to bond. Iv'e been waiting for my driving area to dry out from the last rain and worked on trailer loading every day this week because I needed to bring my two minis to get their teeth floated yesterday morning. I loaded Annie (my new mare) first because she is the more confident of the two. When I brought Kriss in she immediately whirled and proceeded to give him both back feet. It's a bummer because I had to use the divider, where my original plan was two horses in the front and carts in the back for future driving excursions. The upside is I didn't catch a hoof and they both have their teeth done.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 25, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> Well, at least you tried Marsha! I don't even want to consider the outcome if I tried to put Cappy and Peanut together. It would be ugly, I'm afraid. They are enemies. Their gaits are very different, too. Peanut is bouncy and has alot of action. Cappy moves very long strided and low headed.
> I had Cappy in the sled yesterday for one last trip before our snow gets washed away tonight with a rain storm. Peanut was quite sick for a week so I was too busy with him to be able to enjoy the snow we got last weekend as much as I had hoped to.
> If anyone is so inclined, some good healing thoughts for Peanut would be welcomed


Sorry to hear Peanut isn't feeling well. Praying for Peanut!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 25, 2020)

Marsha, I'm in the same boat here. I wish mine could get along and I could work them together, it would be a good time saver! Midnight is really coming along though. Looking forward to hearing about her progress this Spring/Summer.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 26, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> Well, at least you tried Marsha! I don't even want to consider the outcome if I tried to put Cappy and Peanut together. It would be ugly, I'm afraid. They are enemies. Their gaits are very different, too. Peanut is bouncy and has alot of action. Cappy moves very long strided and low headed.
> I had Cappy in the sled yesterday for one last trip before our snow gets washed away tonight with a rain storm. Peanut was quite sick for a week so I was too busy with him to be able to enjoy the snow we got last weekend as much as I had hoped to.
> If anyone is so inclined, some good healing thoughts for Peanut would be welcomed


What is up with Peanut? What a worry!


----------



## MindySchroder (Jan 26, 2020)

Driving my two together is VERY HARD. I know it looks easy in the in the videos I share but I am working my butt off to keep things moving in the correct direction and Sky is always dragging the both of us. I have to be paying attention at all times and talking to them to keep things as even as I can. It's easier when they are in their team harness, but I still have to work very hard. This is why I typically pony Sky behind us... LOL!


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 26, 2020)

Thanks Willow Flats! He's doing better, fingers are crossed he remains well.
Marsha, it was quite a worry! He had a "fever of unknown origin" probably from anaplasmosis (ticks! ) and a secondary colic. He finished his sixth and final dose of IV Oxytet on Friday. It was a really long week. Still waiting on the Lyme titer to see if that is positive as they can be infected with both at the same time.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 26, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> Thanks Willow Flats! He's doing better, fingers are crossed he remains well.
> Marsha, it was quite a worry! He had a "fever of unknown origin" probably from anaplasmosis (ticks! ) and a secondary colic. He finished his sixth and final dose of IV Oxytet on Friday. It was a really long week. Still waiting on the Lyme titer to see if that is positive as they can be infected with both at the same time.


Danged ticks!! I hate those little buggers.


----------



## Northwolf (Jan 27, 2020)

@Cayuse sorry to hear about Peanut :-( I hope he gets well soon!



Cayuse said:


> Northwolf, sorry to hear about Prince. Is he the pony that you drove in a team occasionally last year?
> 
> I hope that you continue to log your driving hours with us.


Yes, I drove him a few times last year. He was the most motivated driving I've ever had 



MindySchroder said:


> WOW @Northwolf! Your list is so impressive! I wish I could run with my ponies but my body was never meant for running. LOL. I'm so sorry to hear about Prince. It sounds like he lived a very long happy life with you. HUGS to you and all your ponies!


Thanks Mindy! Sometimes, I wish I'd more time to drive my minis, but since I'm working as a software developer, I've that need to move outside in my leisure time 



Marsha Cassada said:


> Even though I haven't driven in a few days, we are still working. I'm taking them for walks, working on ground maneuvers, and tricks.


That sounds great! I think it's very important to keep the horses movable, and there are many other things we can keep them busy except driving


----------



## Northwolf (Jan 27, 2020)

I forgot to tell about great news: we have a new pony in our barn, we picked up him 7 days ago. His name is Fuego, he's a 17 years old partbred shetland gelding, he's taller than my minis. He's not my own, his new owner is a girl from a near town. Fuego was a good driving pony, sadly he had laminitis in 2018 and 2019 and his previous owner lost her motivation to work with this great guy. I'm positive he will not get sick again when he's worked regularly and getting the correct feed (only hay, no grain or grass allowed to him). For me it's a great opportunity to practice my hoof trimmer skills too. We will now carefully start to work him on the ground again and will get him back to the cart in 1-2 months.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 29, 2020)

Sending healing vibes for Peanut 

I have to echo Mindy's comments on team driving. Even hitching two seasoned minis together still presents challenges. Especially when I'm used to driving singles. I have to remember that the lines effect both horses. Do when one gets out ahead of the other I have to pull back with both lines even though my first response is to pull the line on the side of the faster horse. Trying to keep them even, get the lazy puller to step up and the faster horse to back off.... Then if their gaits don't match... 

I love reading about everyone trying out pairs on here. It seems like, as a group, we encourage and push each other to try new things. It's so much fun!

NorthWolf it's good to have you back! I looked into running with my minis last year when I was training (I'm not a runner so it was all new to me). I might try it this spring.... I think my colt, Perry, would love it. That little guy lives for running and none of the other horses will run with him.

Marsha, I loved the video of Midnight! You've done so great with her. It's been fun to see her progress. I can't wait to see how she progresses through this year.


----------



## jodymclean5 (Jan 30, 2020)

Northwolf said:


> I forgot to tell about great news: we have a new pony in our barn, we picked up him 7 days ago. His name is Fuego, he's a 17 years old partbred shetland gelding, he's taller than my minis. He's not my own, his new owner is a girl from a near town. Fuego was a good driving pony, sadly he had laminitis in 2018 and 2019 and his previous owner lost her motivation to work with this great guy. I'm positive he will not get sick again when he's worked regularly and getting the correct feed (only hay, no grain or grass allowed to him). For me it's a great opportunity to practice my hoof trimmer skills too. We will now carefully start to work him on the ground again and will get him back to the cart in 1-2 months.


Hi Northwolf
I would like to talk to you about your mini pack saddle. We are attempting to build one for a larger pony for packing this summer and my husband has questions. Could you email me at [email protected]
Thanks
Jody


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 30, 2020)

Midnight was really wound up so it was a little nerve wracking. So cold. I should have taken her farther but my hands were frozen. Easy to keep all the rest of me warm, except hands. My new bell surcingle from JSRI Show Equipment came today so I tried it on her. We did some gentle longeing wearing the bells. She did not like it. 
She didn't want to put her boots on. She didn't want her tail brushed. She didn't want to leave bossy old DD on our drive. I wanted to get her to walk more on the drive, but she was too feisty. Because of weather, we haven't done much work lately and she was feeling uppity.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 30, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Midnight was really wound up so it was a little nerve wracking. So cold. I should have taken her farther but my hands were frozen. Easy to keep all the rest of me warm, except hands. My new bell surcingle from JSRI Show Equipment came today so I tried it on her. We did some gentle longeing wearing the bells. She did not like it.
> She didn't want to put her boots on. She didn't want her tail brushed. She didn't want to leave bossy old DD on our drive. I wanted to get her to walk more on the drive, but she was too feisty. Because of weather, we haven't done much work lately and she was feeling uppity.View attachment 40855


Hi Marsha,
I can relate to you! We both have new girls that we are working with around the weather and Annie and I have days like the one you have described here and then followed by a good day. Yesterday, when I had a chance to drive Annie it was so windy that I almost turned around and went back inside. But she surprised me and did so well I almost cried I was so happy. And of course when we finished the wind died down!

I am planning to trailer her an hour from here to a play day this Saturday where there will be minis and full size horses taking turns driving a course. I figure I'll walk her around on a lead first so she can see all the horses and carriages and if she takes that in stride I'll hitch her and we'll give it a go. It will be timed and all that but I don't care, it's just for experience. Iv'e been working on stand with her because she will need to be able to stand with the other horses and wait her turn. It's time she gets to go in the trailer somewhere fun other than the vet or dentist!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 30, 2020)

p.s. Midnight looks cute in her bells and her boots.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 30, 2020)

The play day sounds fun! Hope you two don't scare those big horses too badly. Dapper Dan has been known to cause a rodeo, just standing there hitched to the cart looking handsome.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 3, 2020)

Finally had a nice day today, not too muddy, not too cold. Ground drove both the boys and they wore me out  with their foolishness. All three of us seem to have forgotten everything we know .
Glad no one was watching!


----------



## Northwolf (Feb 4, 2020)

MajorClementine said:


> NorthWolf it's good to have you back! I looked into running with my minis last year when I was training (I'm not a runner so it was all new to me). I might try it this spring.... I think my colt, Perry, would love it. That little guy lives for running and none of the other horses will run with him.


Thanks MajorClementine  If you're not yet in a good running condition, I suggest to start running without horses first, and add the horsey later. It's a lot of fun to run with miniature horses! They definitely love it and it's very good for their shape.

--------------------------
We did only a few drives last time. Not very much time... here's a video with Moony on a fast sulky drive:

He's such a good boy, it's a lot of fun to drive him! He loves running fast, but he's always under control. Even when he's getting scared. When outside temperature is low, he's going nut too, but we made it to turn his energy into positive engagement. We will start his trot racing training soon for the new trotting season. His first race this year will be in May. 
If you ever have a horse who's unsure, don't loose your mind, keep going on and just go for walks, do not try to enforce something. I think the best training is to walk or run with your horse, preferably long distances  We take our minis to hikes from time to time. That is a great option to show them how exciting the world is and that they don't have to fear anything.




I successfully introduced him to the treadmill last summer. That was a mess! He don't wanted to climb on the treadmill first. It needed some weeks of patience to persuade him to climb the treadmill AND leave it safely backwards. Then we started the mill. That was the bigger part! He got panic and tried to jump over.  So we did very, very small steps. Tried to start the mill only for one step and stop it, then two, and so on. I remember I was soooo proud of him as he did a full 5 steps in a row on the treadmill without getting scared! Always stopped the mill after a few seconds. Then he did half a minute, not perfect, but without having an accident. As we reached one minute, it was almost done. I increased the time, always very carefully.
He's now a Pro  can go over a half an hour, very relaxed but diligent, can handle speed differences (only walk, we do no trotting on the treadmill) and the most important: he LOVES it! He even climb on the machine when I do not ask for, when he has the opportunity.


I think every new thing we add to our horses experience, make them stronger and gives them more trust to us, and that's what we need when we are driving our horses!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 4, 2020)

Great post, Northwolf. I was noticing the halters on your hike photos. It's interesting what different equipment is available in our countries and areas.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 4, 2020)

Love the pictures and videos Northwolf!
It must be a very strange sensation for them when they first get on a treadmill. Sort of like us when we first encounter an escalator.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 4, 2020)

Still on a high from Annie's success at her first play day. The scurry she placed 2nd and 4th in was an optimum time scurry where she had to keep a steady working trot. We had to run the course, turn around and do it in reverse without coming in under 71 seconds, but be the fastest and closest to 71 seconds. she came in at 71.8 seconds with me and the first place winner was 71.5 seconds. It is a really good challenge for controlling your speed. They hold one each month with different (just friendly competition) courses and have 9 acres to drive around and some hazards so I plan to keep taking her. It's just so nice to have a horse that I can take places.

My 12 yr old friend came to drive this morning and my husband was here so we hitched both horses and traded drive time for a couple of hours. Kriss Kross was really anxious and acting up driving around with Annie, like he has in the past. I take him out solo and no problems. Like driving a perfect horse!
I did have Autumn drive him one day while I ground drove Annie, leap frogging around him and he did fine with that. Maybe it's just other horses in carts? I wish I knew how to help him. Maybe have my husband drive him while I walk with a cart? Something else that puzzles me is that while he goes great with the cart, he has the same high anxiety when ground driven, both with blinders and without. I found out his prior owner thought he was nuts and sold him as pasture pal to the woman who sold him to me and didn't mention any of his issues. He is as sweet as can be so I am not going to give up on him. He is here to stay. Maybe put driving in company aside for now and work on confidence building in hand or start over with ground driving until he can relax? Drive him solo and don't worry about it? Any ideas?


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 4, 2020)

NorthWolf,
Enjoyed your post. What beautiful scenery too!


----------



## MindySchroder (Feb 4, 2020)

I love your post NorthWolf. Moony on the treadmill is really neat. I love the sound his hooves make as he walks on it.

Willow Flats I have to agree with NorthWolf 100%. Taking them out for walks, hiking and introducing them to many new things without the cart is a great way to help them gain confidence in themselves and us as handlers. I walk with my minis all the time in between driving.

I also think driving him on his own as often as you can is a good idea. To keep reminding him he can do it and is good at it. I would put him in situations in which he has the time he needs to find relaxation. And then when he finds that, immediately stop, reward and if possible, put him away, or at least take all the pressure off.

My mare Sky is a basket case when driven in company and is great alone. So we do TONS of ponying behind Zorro when I drive him. She is getting so much calmer that I have high hopes I'll be able to drive her some more this summer with my friend Molly. Sky loves both of her mares so that is a great place to start!

Today we went on a 2 mile walk in the freezing cold. Both ponies did wonderfully. I was so happy with how happy they were to be out. And Sky was super calm and confident. She did give me mare face a few times. LOL! But at least she wasn't frantically trying to drag me and Zorro down the road! Whoot!!


Zorro so happy to he out!


Sky making her mare face. LOL!


Our freezing selfie! I was so cold! I was wishing for one of those knitted nose hats. LOL!!


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks everyone for all the driving stories, pictures and videos! They’ve kept me going during my driving-less time. Here’s some overdue updates on my mini crew:

My precious Coady is officially retired from driving...the breastcollar irritates his collapsing trachea if we’re not on a flat, smooth surface. That means arenas, fields and hills are all out. He might be able to pull the cart in the little park down from our house as it is paved, but since the accident he completely loses his crap when I try to ground drive him there now. With the mental and physical driving limitations, I’m just going to retire him from driving. It’s a shame because I have him almost totally voice trained and such a good little driving dude, but I have to do what’s best for him. He’s still a great little walking friend, hiking partner and in-hand jumper, so we’re going to do those things together instead! As others have said here recently, there more to do with minis than just driving 

Rosie the itty bitty rescue mini is a very petite 30” with hind legs that are slightly crooked due to the neglect that she endured in her first 5 years of life, so I don’t consider driving to be an option for her. Her royal highness is currently working on her in hand training...hopefully she’ll be able to mingle among her royal subjects at a few local shows this year in in-hand trail.

I don’t talk about Shasta much...she’s my first mini. She’s had so many health problems that at 16 (17 in April) she looks like she’s 26 going on 27 if not older. Thankfully I’ve found a good medicine and diet combo along with a really good farrier and she’s actually doing well. I was afraid I’d have to have her put down this winter and I’m very glad that she’s made a turnaround! 

That concludes my mini herd at home! Now for my newest project...Eve! She’s a 41” tall micro pony that the owner of the barn where my riding horse is boarded rescued last September. I ground drove her last year and she’s a very smart girl. She took to it like a fish to water. She’s not afraid of the cart at all. I worked with her tonight for the first time this year (weather and illness) and she did great! She might be pregnant with a mini mule as she was in with an intact mini donkey jack last summer before she came to the barn. I’ve inquired about purchasing her as my new driving pony and if that happens I’ll have the vet out to determine if she’s pregnant or if she just has a hay belly! She’s a smart but stubborn girl. Her answer to not understanding is planting her feet vs Coady who’s reaction is offering everything he knows (backup, side pass, go forward....) or spooking. She’s a great learning experience for me and I’m really excited to see where we go! I’ll get pictures up soon.

I’m sure there’s more to say but I’ll conclude my novel here  Enjoy a picture of Princess
Rosie in her new rope halter! I got it from Star Point Horsemanship and we both like it!


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 5, 2020)

Mindy - Thank you so much for your reply and encouragement.
Minidreamz - Looking forward to seeing a picture of Eve and hearing about your new adventure.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 5, 2020)

Willow Flats, do you think it might be a noise issue with Kriss? If so maybe ear poms would help. It doesn't exactly sound like he's afraid of noise if you can drive him alone without a problem, but I thought I'd throw that theory out there anyway.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 5, 2020)

Aww, Rosie is adorable! What a kind eye she has.Pretty eyelashes! 

Sorry to hear that Coady is now retired, but at least you have found a way to still enjoy his company. He sounds like one in a million.


----------



## MindySchroder (Feb 6, 2020)

I too am sorry to hear about Coady, but am also very excited about the bigger pony!! As you know 40-41" tall is my favorite!

Today Zorro and I went sledding. We had a blast. BUT the big sled, with the shafts, is just too heavy when the snow is heavy and wet. It is hard to pull and takes the fun right out of it. So I rigged up a single tree for the little sled and we had some fun with that one! But no shafts  At least he could pull it though!


----------



## Northwolf (Feb 7, 2020)

Thanks for the compliments, folks 



Cayuse said:


> Love the pictures and videos Northwolf!
> It must be a very strange sensation for them when they first get on a treadmill. Sort of like us when we first encounter an escalator.


oh yes, it was confusing the first time. They didn't unterstand that they had just to walk immediately, but now, they're all used to it and love it. I mostly use the treadmill only for 5-15 minutes to warm them up or to pass the time while I'm grooming another horse. It's amazing what simple regularly short treadmill training can do to improve the horses walking quality!

@MindySchroder I'm jealous - you have snow?!? What a fun... We didn't have any snow that season. One day, it was snowing but only a few minutes  I've built an extension to my cart to use it as a sled, and another extension to hitch three ponies on it (I already drive three-in-hand on my marathon carriage, but also wanted to try this on a small cart with sled skids).


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 7, 2020)

MindySchroder said:


> I too am sorry to hear about Coady, but am also very excited about the bigger pony!! As you know 40-41" tall is my favorite!
> 
> Today Zorro and I went sledding. We had a blast. BUT the big sled, with the shafts, is just too heavy when the snow is heavy and wet. It is hard to pull and takes the fun right out of it. So I rigged up a single tree for the little sled and we had some fun with that one! But no shafts  At least he could pull it though!
> 
> View attachment 40878



I got chilled watching your video.  You always come to mind when I'm just about ready to make a u-turn to the house when weather conditions aren't perfect for driving. Thanks to you, I've had some fun times I would normally have missed out on!


----------



## MindySchroder (Feb 9, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> I got chilled watching your video.  You always come to mind when I'm just about ready to make a u-turn to the house when weather conditions aren't perfect for driving. Thanks to you, I've had some fun times I would normally have missed out on!


Oh I'm so happy that you found some fun in the cold!

Today Zorro and I went out in the little sled. He is much happier pulling it than the bigger longer sled with shafts. If a set of shafts would fit on this sled I would go that route but alas this sled is so small and lightweight that shafts would most likely damage the front of it.

I put a plastic crate upside down and then covered it with a blanket and sat on that! Zorro happily went down the road. We did 2 miles because he was really breathing hard and I didn't mean for this to feel like torture. I know pulling the sled is MUCH harder than pulling the cart. I also got out quite a bit and walked to give him a break. I know this is frowned on but we have been doing it this way for his entire time driving. I would be more reluctant to do this with Sky for sure! And there are many ponies I can remember driving that I would NEVER do this with!

Here is our video from yesterday:


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 9, 2020)

MindySchroder said:


> Oh I'm so happy that you found some fun in the cold!
> 
> Today Zorro and I went out in the little sled. He is much happier pulling it than the bigger longer sled with shafts. If a set of shafts would fit on this sled I would go that route but alas this sled is so small and lightweight that shafts would most likely damage the front of it.
> 
> ...



Loved the video and the music! Thanks Mindy


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 9, 2020)

Today Midnight and I went out with Tyrion (aka Buckly). We went a little over 5 miles. It was nice having my neighbor watch Midnight's movement and let me know how she was doing. She does have a long stride; her hind reach ahead of her front on the stride. Tyrion had to trot to catch up with her walk. We clocked 8.6 mph on a few trots. This is her longest jaunt and she didn't even have a sweat when we got home. I think she was a little tired, but not unduly. She and Dapper Dan took off at a gallop together for the far pasture when we got home. She was a very good girl.
Me sitting in the sulky seat for 5 miles--I had a little trouble after that!


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 10, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> Willow Flats, do you think it might be a noise issue with Kriss? If so maybe ear poms would help. It doesn't exactly sound like he's afraid of noise if you can drive him alone without a problem, but I thought I'd throw that theory out there anyway.


Hi Cayuse. I missed this. Thank you, you're right, we have to consider everything! He is good with noises so that's a plus.


----------



## Northwolf (Feb 10, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Today Midnight and I went out with Tyrion (aka Buckly). We went a little over 5 miles. It was nice having my neighbor watch Midnight's movement and let me know how she was doing. She does have a long stride; her hind reach ahead of her front on the stride. Tyrion had to trot to catch up with her walk. We clocked 8.6 mph on a few trots. This is her longest jaunt and she didn't even have a sweat when we got home. I think she was a little tired, but not unduly. She and Dapper Dan took off at a gallop together for the far pasture when we got home. She was a very good girl.
> Me sitting in the sulky seat for 5 miles--I had a little trouble after that!


wow, Midnight is quite fast! How tall is she? Nice to hear you had a long, enjoyable drive  I know this issue when I sat too long in the sulky... *my back*  

I'm working on a fast trot with my mini Moony, as you know he's starting on pony races for the second season this year. We improved his trot immensely: I tracked max. 9 mph last year, this year we had already peaks of 11 mph. I think this is quite fast for a A mini (33.5"). The other ones have to canter when he's trotting that pace.

I worked with the team Teddy/Moony this weekend. They were great! Massai is having a team driving break actually, because he was too engaged and always "stole" all the work when he was hitched in a team. So my trainer recommended me to give him a little break from driving while working the other ones more, so they can learn how to pull with more engagement. The beginning was hard... they were both used to not doing too much, but now, even lazy Teddy is getting better every time.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 10, 2020)

I think Midnight can go faster but she does not know how to use her body in harness properly just yet. I keep her under control when she is trotting fast as she is so green; I may not have the skill needed to help her maximize her pace. I have not measured her, as it is not an issue since she is not registered. I think she is about 34", though; she is taller than Dapper Dan's 32". Her normal walking pace is 3.5 mph. 
Interesting that Moony/Teddy are having to learn as a team. How fortunate that your trainer noticed what was going on. I think it is so helpful to have someone observe; it's hard to see most things when one is actually driving.


----------



## MindySchroder (Feb 16, 2020)

Our drive today was super fun! The road was a bit slick but we made it work. As we were trotting along I was going to have Zorro turn around at the 3 mile mark but Zorro decided he wanted to go off roading... so off roading we went! .

The snow was up to their knees. We went until we got to a drift that was belly deep to them, thigh deep to me and Zorro decided he had had enough. He is so funny. It’s no easy feat pulling the bike through heavy wet snow that deep but he was all for it!



On the way back I asked Zorro to canter and he went straight into the nicest smoothest canter. I love it when he does that. Usually when we canter Sky does her incredible power trot but today she wanted to move her legs too so she started cantering. Then, she started galloping past us, bucking and snaking her head! . There was a moment of excitement until I steered Zorro closer to the ditch and Sky had to fall behind us. Then we were cantering up a steep hill and Zorro had to power up it. Sky always makes me laugh.

On the way down the long steep hill I got out and walked because it was super slick and I didn’t want my weight to be pushing Zorro faster than he could manage on the ice. When we got down to the corner where the neighbors horses are Sky let me know that she would like to roll please. So I let her! . What a goof! All the bucking and cantering must have got her adrenaline up and a good roll made her feel so relaxed. Zorr watched and when she was done he gave a good body shake and a huge blow out. Clearly he was receiving some relaxation from what she was doing. 



These two. There is never a dull moment!


----------



## MindySchroder (Feb 18, 2020)

Today we started with some trailer loading. Last year he was getting a little nervous about getting in the trailer because every time he got in we went somewhere. So for the next two weeks I'll have him get in and eat a bucket of mushy feed and then get out. Sometimes I'll tie him and shut the door while he eats it and sometimes I'll just stand outside the back while he eats it. I want him to feel that he can come out if he wishes to at first so he isn't so anxious when I take him over to it.

Of course today he was awesome! LOL! He wasn't nervous at all. He stood and smelled the back of the trailer and the floor for a minute then hopped himself right on in! I tossed the rope over his back and let him do his own thing in there. I have removed all the dividers for now so he feels he has more room. 

Then we went for a 3 mile walk. I drove him with one line and he did great. He is such a fun pony.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 19, 2020)

When I pony Midnight with the sulky I use the whip to cue her to stay behind us. She is faster than Dapper Dan, so staying behind is something she has to do that isn't natural. I just hold the whip out on the side she wants to come up on, and she moves behind us again. In the cart, I cross tie her behind the seat. I don't pony Dapper Dan behind her as I'm not sure how that would work out yet!


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 20, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> When I pony Midnight with the sulky I use the whip to cue her to stay behind us. She is faster than Dapper Dan, so staying behind is something she has to do that isn't natural. I just hold the whip out on the side she wants to come up on, and she moves behind us again. In the cart, I cross tie her behind the seat. I don't pony Dapper Dan behind her as I'm not sure how that would work out yet!


Marsha, I would love to see a photo of what your cross tying Midnight to the cart looks like since I have never done this myself. Just if you think of it and have time one day.


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (Feb 21, 2020)

Finally getting some pictures of Eve posted! She had her first hitched drive yesterday and she was a little champ! The vet will be coming out soon to find out if she’s pregnant or is she just has a particularly chubby hay belly!


----------



## MindySchroder (Feb 22, 2020)

Minidreamz0581 said:


> Finally getting some pictures of Eve posted! She had her first hitched drive yesterday and she was a little champ! The vet will be coming out soon to find out if she’s pregnant or is she just has a particularly chubby hay belly!


Yay!! It looks like your harness is fitting her very well  I'm so excited for you and for her!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 23, 2020)

Weather has been unfriendly for quite a while. I haven't done much with the horses. This makes Dapper Dan more attached to me when I go out and makes Midnight quite uppity. Or, as Uncle Remus would say "biggity". Running around freely in the pasture with nothing to do but eat and play has gone to her head. As soon as this latest round of cold-windy-wet passes, she will need some refreshers. It's satisfying to see her frisky and healthy, though. 
I was asked to take on a horse this past week. Not a rescue exactly, as it is not starving, but living in a very unsuitable place. Not free, of course ($150). Strong temptation to take the horse, as one of my favorite things is getting a bedraggled, neglected horse and grooming and socializing it.
I decided against taking on the horse. She is a little taller than I'm comfortable with, and I have worked so hard to get rid of parasites here that I don't want to introduce a new horse now. And it takes all my energy to keep up with the two I have. I can't save the world, I can only do my best.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 23, 2020)

I wish I lived near you Marsha, I would take the horse and we could fix it up together. I need a project and love to fix them up like you do.
"Biggity" is running rampant in my barn, too. Fun to see them feeling good, but it makes working with them interesting.
I ground drove both of mine this weekend and Peanut was obnoxious but settled down. He always does this thing with his head, he pulls down and then snakey shakes his head. Usually when I ask for a walk to trot transition when he hasn't been worked in awhile. I was hoping that the habit would be gone this Spring, but his "Biggity" self pulled the trick out of his back pocket again . But we worked through it.
And Cappy was discouraging. He is SO good for Dan but he just gives me a hard time. I ground drove him today. Dan started out with him and he was great, I took over and he was pulling and diving for grass and shaking his head in a tantrum and when Dan took him back . . .he was just fine again. It puzzles me because in hand Cappy gives me no trouble and appears to like me. And I like Cappy! So where are we going wrong?


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 24, 2020)

My farrier was here this morning and we had a conversation about Cappy. He said "Cappy is the way he is because he knows that you're a pushover". Probably some truth to that!

It was a gorgeous morning, warm enough not to have to wear gloves and a jacket so I took Peanut out for a spin and he was perfect. And happy .
Cappy can wait for his turn tomorrow. My head hurts and I am done for the day.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 24, 2020)

Cayuse, I was just thinking that your Cappy sounds a little like my Annie. Maybe not, but she is more forward and confident than any other horse that I have had and can be pushy. Horses want to know that you can take care of yourself to be their leader, so I have had to step up my confidence and consistency when handling her. She periodically tests me, asking are you the leader today or am I the leader today? I am practicing being firm, but fair with her and then heaping praise on her when she does something right. Funny, my farrier once told me somebody needs to be the leader and your horse will do it if you don't. 

A couple of months ago I wrote a post about contacting the breeder of Kriss; my other driving horse to find out more about his past, because his problems were not disclosed by the seller. A few days ago I contacted another woman listed on his paperwork and she confirmed that he had troubles which is why she sold him as a pasture pal, considering him unreliable and dangerous as a driving horse. She purchased him after a show and when she tried to drive him at home he blew up on her. He was very nervous when I got him home and hitched him at first. Then twice I brought him to a play day and he had a bad melt down both times! But I have been driving him for almost two years here at home with no problems until now. I am only going to work him in hand which is all I can do safely when I am by myself during the week.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 25, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> My farrier was here this morning and we had a conversation about Cappy. He said "Cappy is the way he is because he knows that you're a pushover". Probably some truth to that!


I am a pushover also. Trainers tell me I need to be a strong leader. I try, but dominant horses see right through me. We are what we are and need to work with our personalities.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 26, 2020)

WillowFlats, I am sorry to hear about Kriss. It is good though that you could get some info from a prior owner even if it just helps to validate what you are seeing with him.
About Cappy, he does look for someone to be the leader. He is an odd little guy. He can be VERY pushy and dominant sometimes but can also be, IDK exactly what to call it, insecure? Sometimes I find him hard to read as I don't know if he is bluffing or is really nervous. My husband just treats him with a "git it done" attitude and it works out well for the both of them.
One example of his attitude is Cappy always had a spook in him when first hitched. Guarenteed to happen within the first five minutes. Every time. I would usually pull him down to a walk and restart him trotting when I felt he was ready because I thought he was nervous. Last summer he pulled this stunt and for some reason I was "done" with it and wacked his butt and sent him forward. This helped . So the next time he tried it, the butt got wacked again and he got sent into a good strong forward trot, lol. Things improved after that. I don't think he would take a reprimand so well and have such a postive result from it if he was reacting from "nerves".
And he is a complete grass hog with me. I ground drive him and his nose is down all the time even with the overcheck. With my husband, he marches happily along for the most part and knows (nose) better than to dive for grass. Oh he'll try it once in awhile, but it's random and half-hearted.
The positives are he is so darn smart and he loves to do obstacles in hand, halter, and showmanship. He will really listen and work with me on those things. And he loves attention!


Marsha, How do they know??? That we are pushovers? They seem to instantly know that I am one no matter what I do!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 26, 2020)

I think horses know we are pushovers by body language. Just the wiggle of an ear can communicate from the herd boss to "move over". We pushovers just don't have the presence the dominant horses respond to. I've watched Tyrion (aka Buckly) with the 5 large horses he now lives with. He is their boss. One biggie comes up, towers over him and pretends to bite him on the neck. Tyrion reaches right up and threatens back with teeth and laid back ears. The big horse always backs away. The big horse could stomp him into the dirt, but backs off. Tyrion's new owner treats him like a horse and puts up with no nonsense. No treats. No kisses. Just the facts, ma'am. He is not a pet, and that suits him.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 26, 2020)

My old instructor said it was body language, too. No matter how much I try to give off a "boss mare" aura I fail. In fact, sometimes I think it makes things worse by setting up a confrontational situation (not always, but with that certain horse that has the tendency to want to best you, the super smart ones )


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 26, 2020)

I think a pushy horse like Annie sensed my physical strength was lacking too. She is stocky, and weighs about 290 so it's a lot easier for her to throw her head down to get grass with me than it is with my husband. I have to pay closer attention and be ready when ground driving or leading over grass. It sure is pretty here but I'm tired of the competition!


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 27, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Midnight was really wound up so it was a little nerve wracking. So cold. I should have taken her farther but my hands were frozen. Easy to keep all the rest of me warm, except hands. My new bell surcingle from JSRI Show Equipment came today so I tried it on her. We did some gentle longeing wearing the bells. She did not like it.
> She didn't want to put her boots on. She didn't want her tail brushed. She didn't want to leave bossy old DD on our drive. I wanted to get her to walk more on the drive, but she was too feisty. Because of weather, we haven't done much work lately and she was feeling uppity.View attachment 40855



Beautiful bells! JSRI is recovering the dash and fenders for my Jerald buggy. I really wanted to order bells as well. They are so nicely done. But I'll have to wait until next year after surveying spending all my $$ on the buggy.

@Northwolf I love Mooney on the treadmill. He's such a nice looking guy and I've always found treadmilling horses fascinating. I remember my grandfather's racers on treadmills.

@Willow Flats that play day sounds so fun. Our little local mini group is going to try to put together a few play days this spring. I'm excited to join them. I've never done anything like that. I'm thinking I'll take my 2yo colt to start working with him and my ugly ducking Peanut Butter.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 27, 2020)

Ground drove Midnight 50 minutes. Took her to the neighbor's who had poles set up and we practiced that. She needs a lot of work like that. I have cones, but I don't do well with them; the taller poles give me more visual reference. I need to make some for myself. When we got back home, I hitched and we went back and did the poles. 15 minutes hitched. She is so fast, the half mile to the neighbor's doesn't take long to cover in the sulky. Took me a lot longer to walk it at first!


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 27, 2020)

Our next play day is March 7th. I'm going to try and make it every month. They set up timed courses but also have 9 acres to drive around in and some tricky obstacles. Really good practice for us! Several people that come compete in CDEs and are accomplished drivers so I learn a lot. One of the minis was the triple crown winner last year here.
Last summer he had Muffy Seaton out there to do a clinic so I audited that as Kriss was my only driving horse back then. She is really good and happens to like the minis too which is a big plus.

I'm taking my little 12 year old buddy whose been coming over and learning to drive. She has started competing in western dressage with her lesson horse, but is horse crazy so she will do anything horsey since she doesn't have her own horse.


----------



## MindySchroder (Feb 28, 2020)

Yesterday Zorro and I tried out the newest sidepull bitless bridle by Countryside for Chimacum Tack! So far we both like it. I'm not a big driving bitless person, but I know that there are people that are. They may as well have a good safe bridle to do it in! I do ground drive in the halter quite a bit and this bridle offers far more stability and comfort since it was designed to do this. Pretty cool!

What are your thoughts on driving bitless versus using a bit?

What about with blinders versus an open bridle?


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 28, 2020)

I used to ride my large pony with a bitless bridle. He had bitting problems from a old fractured facial bone. The fracture healed crookedly (happened sometime before I got him, vet said probably when he was a colt) and his upper and lower teeth did not meet properly and his teeth were a crooked mess because of it. Anyways, the bitless bridle was great for him. He would get very "hot" under saddle with a regular bridle and I assume it was from pain. He was happy and relaxed with the bitless.
My POA on the other hand, hated it and did not adjust to it. I did not feel safe riding her with it.
The only problem I had was that sometimes the reins did not "release" fast enough after asking for a turn. They would get stuck in the rings. This was a Dr. Cook type bridle/crossunder type of set up where the reins went under the chin through rings.
Would I drive with a bitless bridle? I might try it if I had a trainer or someone to help me out. Especially with Cappy. I think might be a canidate for one.
Regarding blinders vs open bridle, I feel whatever works best for each individual horse is OK. My personal preference is blinders. My two horses are very "looky" and somewhat reactive. One I would not drive without blinders. A part of this stems from being used to blinders having grown up around Morgans and Standardbreds where they always use them. I do keep my blinders "open" and not tight so the vision is not too limited.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 28, 2020)

Probably would not use a a bitless bridle. But I can see where one might be good, as in the case of the old injury. Use to ride our horses with a hackamore when I was a kid. We had no clue how it worked; no one ever told us. The hackamore may have been worse than a bit; we had one "hard-mouthed" horse that wouldn't respond to the bit at all, but the hackamore got his attention.
I've had horses that preferred no blinders. Dapper Dan goes either way. Midnight does better with blinders; it keeps her focused. But I have driven her in open bridle also. 
Good that you are checking out the bridle on Zorro, so you can give a good answer to enquiries.


----------



## Crimson Rose (Feb 29, 2020)

I am so excited about this bridle! I am going to train my future pony with positive reinforcement, and having a nice bitless driving bridle is a must for me <3 It looks lovely so far! I can't wait for you to test it more and for it to become available.


----------



## Patty's Pony Place (Feb 29, 2020)

Here is a link to the TTeam Lindell - which Linda Tellington-Jones designed, and developed, many years ago. https://ttouch.ca/2020/01/17/ttouch-lindell-sidepull/


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 1, 2020)

Mindy, thank you for letting us know! I'd really like to try it at least for ground driving.


----------



## Northwolf (Mar 5, 2020)

Thanks for sharing, Mindy!



MindySchroder said:


> What are your thoughts on driving bitless versus using a bit?
> 
> What about with blinders versus an open bridle?


The former owner of my mini Teddy used to drive bitless with a caveson. She recommended me to drive him bitless. I tried it twice, but it didn't work. Grass was always too attractive for him and he've learned from the former owner how to NOT obey with the bitless bridle. And when there was no grass, he was walking like a drunk, swayed from the left to the right to the left... roadside. He didn't care about what I was trying to say with the lines. So I stopped using the bitless bridle and started him completely new with a bit. That worked as expected, great. He's respectful and I need much less firm to lead him.
My other minis are too reactive to drive bitless. I think, my insurance company would not pay in case of an accident if a bitless bridle was used (a lot of european insurances do not pay for riding or driving accidents if the horses where drive or ride bitless). But I think for a new started mini, it can be a great possibility to drive them bitless, especially when they have teeth issues.

I always use blinders when I drive them in a team to not confuse the teammate when I correct or push one of them. Hitched as a single horse, it doesn't matter, I use both - with or without blinders. I think it's important to get them used to drive without blinders too, since they're not getting panic when the blinders (or the bridle, accidentally) are removed suddenly and they see the cart is following them.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 6, 2020)

The play day I was so looking forward to is still scheduled for tomorrow, but two things have happened. I caught a terrible cold and the forcast is calling for rain showers so Annie and I will just have to wait till next months.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 6, 2020)

Hope that you feel better soon Willow. Next month will be here soon.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 6, 2020)

Oh, pooh, Willow!


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 6, 2020)

Thanks! After the play day portion they are having a clinic to learn a new ADS Preliminary B dressage test for events held in April. I won't be competing and if I did would be at training level, but you can learn a lot by auditing the clinics. All the advice and corrections given the driver's are really helpful. 

I'm hoping the weather cooperates for them because the trainer is from England, so it will be business as usual.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 7, 2020)

My new harness arrived yesterday, the one I had to exchange for a smaller size. It fits! Well, it fits Peanut. I think it will JUST fit Cappy with a longer girth . I will try it tommorrow. Cappy is one hole larger than Peanut everywhere and I have room to let the harness out one hole so we should be good. 
It is supposed to be 50 or 60 tommorrow so I hope to be able to work them.
I clipped their chin whiskers and bridle paths. Soon I will do the rest of them.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 8, 2020)

No driving lately, but we've been on long walks. Two little children came out yesterday to pet and brush. Midnight isn't so bad, but I can hardly wait to tidy up Dapper Dan. That wild mane is driving me crazy! I scissored the hair around his hooves so the farrier could at least find them.


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 10, 2020)

@MindySchroder I would love to try that bitless with Perry as we progress with our training. I've never done bitless before but Perry is a smart little thing and if anyone would excel at it, it would be him I think. I'll have to look into it a little more... You've got me curious for sure.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 12, 2020)

Long walk yesterday. My neighbor will sometimes go with me so I can take both horses. We both marveled at Midnight's progress. My neighbor is not "horsey", but she noticed it also. Midnight walks with me so confidently now. She used to crowd up against us while walking, but now she is showing her confidence and striding along in her own space. I need to hitch her; don't know why I am so lazy. Spring fever??


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 12, 2020)

An hour driving Midnight today. 20 of that was chatting with a neighbor. I wanted her to check the saddle while I was in the sulky to make sure I was balanced. We drove around the poles a few times. Then went on the road. She is so fast, we did our 2.56 miles in 34 minutes. I did ask her to walk part of it. Her trots clocked 9.6 mph. We need to work on turning left. When we are working on side passing, she goes pretty well to the left, but can't seem to figure out her feet going to the right. I think if keep doing the poles, she will get better.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 14, 2020)

As soon as this wet weather passes, we will be ready for some more work. Midnight is prepared.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 15, 2020)

Where did you get the mask? Can't even get toilet paper around here!

Ground drove Peanut today and cleaned his bridle. His harness can wait until next time. Still working around the mess in the field, one more inspection and the leach field will get finished. It breaks my heart as it has ruined my pasture. This giant lump right in the middle of it looks like someone buried a dinosaur. Or two.

My first show is in 6 weeks, but with this corona virus, I doubt if they run it. Lots of clinics and stuff are being canceled. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 15, 2020)

It was an old mask I had in my work area for when I do sanding. There was even a mud dauber nest on it. 
I feel for you with the mess. Hopefully by the time the show season begins, things will have settled down. Not much reaction in my rural corner of the world. Stores are stocked. No one is closed. The only closures are the nursing homes restricting visitors. Hard to know what to think about it all.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 19, 2020)

It's been so wet and soggy here. My horses are solid mud balls. Neighbor came over today and we walked my horses on the paved road, just to get them on some dry, solid ground for a bit. I can't walk them both myself--just doesn't work out. And walking one 2 miles, then the other 2 miles isn't in the cards any more for me. Very breezy! We all got a work out. Maybe tomorrow I can scrape enough mud off Midnight to put on the harness.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 20, 2020)

We had a week of rain too and it was a mess, but we have had a few dry days so I'm going to drive today and tomorrow or Sunday too hopefully. We are on govenment orders to stay home here because of the virus. Everything on my regular schedule has been cancelled except I haven't heard from my tax accountant yet, and I also have a dental appointment which I'm sure I will be hearing from them. Crazy times!


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 21, 2020)

It was a beautiful day today! Me and Annie. My dog Shorty there on the right likes to follow us along or ride on the cart when I let him.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 22, 2020)

We had a sky that blue yesterday too! I commented to hubby about it. Annie has a blaze just like my welsh pony. Love a blaze!
Good that you can get out of the house. It has been slightly nuts here, too. We are not on governent orders to stay home, though. 
My husband is working from home now which is a big change (not a bad change, just different)and stores are limiting their hours. Agway only lets 4 customers at a time into the store and alot of places are not taking cash, just credit cards. 
I ground drove Peanut yesterday. He rolled. Spring shedding got the better of him 
SNOW tommorrow!


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 22, 2020)

And we are getting more rain starting tomorrow! Really taking advantage of the nice days. The only things we are allowed to leave our homes for are essentials such as food, medicine, or exercise. We cleaned up our bikes today so that will be something else to do.

I love Annie's coloring because she never looks dirty. We have a ditch that fills with water when we get a lot of rain and then I put on my rubber boots and I take Kriss for a walk in it and when we emerge his socks are nice and white.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 22, 2020)

Annie is beautiful.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 23, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Annie is beautiful.


Thank you Marsha


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 26, 2020)

I see you have cut Zorro's mane. I really need to do Dapper Dan's, but I was afraid to do it yet in case he needed it to stay warm. But if Zorro can stand it in Montana, I think DD can stand it in OK!
Midnight did well today. She is going out without Dapper Dan very well now. We did road work and also the poles. She is getting better with that. She is allowing me to cue her with the whip now without startling too much. She loves to trot and it's a challenge to keep her in a walk. And her trot is so much fun that I enjoy it too. She's been with me a year this month.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 26, 2020)

A year with Midnight is a great milestone Marsha. It will be a year on June 29th since I brought Annie home. I'm really looking forward to sharing our adventures in driving this summer on the forum.

My husband has promised to build us a bridge. He told me he is going to build it in 3 sections bolted together so if we ever want to move it, we can. It is very flat here. I have a wide ditch that runs the full length of our property on one side that we created paths that slope down into it on either end and we drive that but other than that it is (Willow Flats!) I put a piece of plywood down so Annie could get used to the sound a bridge would make and she drove over it just fine.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 30, 2020)

I ordered one of the Spookless CD's to try out because Annie has been really reactive to noises. I've been playing it while she eats, slowly increasing the volume and it has been amazing to see the progression of her getting used to all the different sounds. Today when we were driving someone started firing a gun and she barely flinched and did not break gait!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 1, 2020)

Dapper Dan and I had a nice drive today. A utility crew was working on the power lines so we passed several big trucks parked on both sides of the road
(all with motors running). The only problem was a long-dead porcupine that something had drug into the middle of the road. He refused to go past it, so I had to get out and ground drive him around it. On the way home, he barely glanced at it. We visited with horsey neighbors for a few minutes. We drove 2.6 miles. Mostly walking.


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 1, 2020)

Love this picture Marsha. Beautiful scenery with the road stretched out before you!


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (Apr 5, 2020)

Wow, Willow Flats, I don’t know if I’ve seen a picture of Annie before! She’s gorgeous! Love her blaze! 

Marsha, love DD with his snazzy fresh hairdo! Lovely picture!


So Coady and I have spent all of 2020 rebuilding our relationship after the accident last year. I couldn’t help him relax in harness when I was scared of him being scared about things. He’s pulled a cart out at the boarding barn twice since the accident and he did great, but at the house...he’s afraid of going down the driveway. Not that I blame him, but there’s no room at our house to drive as we live on a hill, so if we’re going to drive at home we have to go down the driveway to drive at the little park that’s just down from my house. His understandable fear of going down the driveway after the accident combined with his collapsing trachea had brought me to the decision to retire him from driving. Being home from work for a few weeks has allowed me to spend more time with him and he’s made it pretty clear that he doesn’t consider going for walks to be ‘real’ work. He wants his job back. 

I decided to give him a shot at ground driving since he’s been acting quite bored and I was very impressed with how he did. We’ve got some issues to work through of course but all in all he was great. I was so proud of my brave little guy  

Our relationship is strong and we are confident in each other, so I think we’re ok when it comes to confidence. We’ll keep working on it. The biggest issue is his breathing. He’s on a magnesium supplement which helps take his edge off (I swear the horse is ADHD...) and it also has helped him drop some weight along with a strict diet. Losing weight combined with some MSM added to his diet has helped to get it a bit more under control. Any improvement is good. Once things calm down with the corona chaos I’m going to trailer him to a vet that’s about an hour from here. They have imaging equipment that far surpasses what our local vet has. They said that depending on what they find there may be medicine that can help his breathing even more. He didn’t have many issues with his breathing when he was pulling the hyperbike, so I’m going to get the lightest easy entry type cart that I can find for him. He and Eve are similar in size, so I should be able to get a cart that would fit them both. 

At them moment I can’t work with her as the boarding barn is under tight restrictions and I barely have time to visit my riding horse that is boarded there. Plus, she is HUGE...she wouldn’t even fit between the shafts of the cart I currently have. I’m 95% sure that she’s going to have a baby mule this spring. Depending on how things go with Coady I may pursue purchasing her after the baby is weaned. Who knows. I’m going to do my best at balancing what harness work his otherwise healthy body can handle with the job that his mind needs. To be honest I’ll be happy with whatever we can do, even if it’s just the occasional drive at a walk. I’m so happy to be working with my boy in harness again!


----------



## MindySchroder (Apr 6, 2020)

For some reason I NEVER receive updates when people post here! I have them all turned on. It's a conundrum...

I'm so happy to see all the happy ponies, green grass and blue sky! We have been COLD, windy, cloudy, snowy and miserable for the entire month of March and the beginning of April. The wind makes it so cold.

I have been spending a lot of time with my ponies but no driving, so can't track my hours here. But it's time well spent and is only making our foundation stronger. Yesterday the two ponies and myself had a very nice afternoon out walking and being together. I trimmed both of their feet as well. Sometimes it's nice to just spend time with them 

I hope to get Zorro back on the long lines this week! I am also going to take my lawn mower out and make one of my arenas larger. I'm hoping to make an area that is all dirt this year as well for some more intense hand work where I do not want the temptation of grass at all. Usually if I am focusing on softening in the poll with movement the grass is fine because it will encourage him to lower his head, but if we are standing and doing relaxation and tension release the grass is just a distraction for him. And it allows him to NOT focus on the things going on in his body, which he loves to ignore!

Great job you all getting out and getting some driving in!!!


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 6, 2020)

MindySchroder said:


> For some reason I NEVER receive updates when people post here! I have them all turned on. It's a conundrum...
> 
> I'm so happy to see all the happy ponies, green grass and blue sky! We have been COLD, windy, cloudy, snowy and miserable for the entire month of March and the beginning of April. The wind makes it so cold.
> 
> ...



If it's any consolation, I get a beautiful blue sky driving day one day, and the next the wind gusts up to 40 miles an hour, followed by 2 days straight of rain which has left muddy trails for me on my driving track. It takes a couple of days to dry enough to drive.
Spring weather here is always all over the map.
You are right though about using that time to connect with our horses and do other kinds of training.
A friend gave me a ball she never used and we have had some fun with that and getting used to umbrellas and other scary things.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 6, 2020)

Midnight and I had a wonderful drive today with Tyreon (aka Buckly) and his new owner. We went about 4 miles through beautiful country with wild flowers. Weather was ideal. Wind came up briefly, but it was probably a good thing as both horses are quite hairy. Mostly gravel road and I was pleased when we got home that there was only one teeny rock on the Equine Fusion boots. But she does pick her feet up nicely, so I'm sure that helped. We ended up by going around the poles at her house. We did mostly walking and there were a couple of steepish hills, so that was good.


----------



## MindySchroder (Apr 9, 2020)

The ponies and I had a beautiful walk yesterday. Today it is supposed to get up to 60 degrees so it's Pony Spa Day here! Since we will be getting snow again this weekend with lows in the teens I won't clip them yet, but I'm crossing my fingers that it will continue to steadily warm up and I can at least trace clip them next week! They get so sweaty and the hair in their arm pits gets all tangled and matted. 

No driving yet. Just working on relationship stuff with Sky and relaxation with Zorro. Those things are going wonderfully!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 9, 2020)

MindySchroder said:


> The ponies and I had a beautiful walk yesterday. Today it is supposed to get up to 60 degrees so it's Pony Spa Day here! Since we will be getting snow again this weekend with lows in the teens I won't clip them yet, but I'm crossing my fingers that it will continue to steadily warm up and I can at least trace clip them next week! They get so sweaty and the hair in their arm pits gets all tangled and matted.
> 
> No driving yet. Just working on relationship stuff with Sky and relaxation with Zorro. Those things are going wonderfully!



I guess your snow is the cold weather we are supposed to expect. Lows could be in the 30's. I think Dapper Dan's coat has grown out enough by now, but I've ordered a new blanket just in case.


----------



## Northwolf (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi to everbody! How are you in this crazy times? I hope you're all okay and healthy! We still are. Due to the lockdown and the fact I have to work in home office, I have more time to enjoy with my minis. I drove a lot in the past few weeks. We don't have a really strict exit lock in Switzerland, we still are allowed to go outside in the woods. I'm very grateful for that. There are regions in Europe where people are not allowed to visit their horses anymore nor took them outside. Very strange. 
I hope this will be over soon!


----------



## MindySchroder (Apr 16, 2020)

We too can go outside and hike in the mountains here in Montana. I know some of the more populated areas have closed their public lands which I think is such a shame  How are people supposed to keep it together emotionally if they can't go outside?

We are having lots of late spring snow and cold temps. Lots of wind. It's too cold to do much as far as relaxation and tension release as we are all shivering too much. So I am leaving the minis to enjoy their hay and shelter and I am staying inside much of the time, except when the sun is shining! Then I am outside walking.

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 16, 2020)

We can get out for walks here but boarding stables are shut down so people can't ride or visit their horses.

I have not been able to even ground drive my minis because of the ongoing septic saga. Last week was the final straw when the filled my smaller paddock with 3 huge dump truck loads of gravel and sand. They started with one truck full dumped smack dab in the center and then a few days later filled it with two more. I can't even get out the gate to the big paddock as their is a load blocking it.
The state inspector gave the final approval on Monday to finish it and told my husband that everyone with well/septic issue can't get the work finished because all of the wet weather we had all winter. Of course it rained yesterday so they couldn't work to finish up and get rid of the loads of stuff in the paddock. I'm really getting discouraged.
So when you guys go for a drive, think of me and I will be riding with you across the miles .


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 16, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> We can get out for walks here but boarding stables are shut down so people can't ride or visit their horses.
> 
> I have not been able to even ground drive my minis because of the ongoing septic saga. Last week was the final straw when the filled my smaller paddock with 3 huge dump truck loads of gravel and sand. They started with one truck full dumped smack dab in the center and then a few days later filled it with two more. I can't even get out the gate to the big paddock as their is a load blocking it.
> The state inspector gave the final approval on Monday to finish it and told my husband that everyone with well/septic issue can't get the work finished because all of the wet weather we had all winter. Of course it rained yesterday so they couldn't work to finish up and get rid of the loads of stuff in the paddock. I'm really getting discouraged.
> So when you guys go for a drive, think of me and I will be riding with you across the miles .


Cayuse, I am so sorry to hear this, when I thought you were done with that project. How frustrating!
Brighter days are ahead for you. Hang in there!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 16, 2020)

Cayuse how frustrsting! We have had roller coaster weather. we are not confined here in the outdoors. i wanted to drive today but the wind was tòo strong.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 17, 2020)

Well, as I type this the guys are here with backhoes and tractors and are busily pushing around mounds of dirt. 
I went out to the barn early this morning to let Peanut out and discovered the tractors, bales of straw, geotextile and assorted stuff piled up in the remaining paddock space but no guys to be seen anywhere. I almost had a fit, thinking that they had dropped it off and would be back next week and there was NO ROOM for Peanut (or anyone else). They showed up about 10 minutes later . Hopefully they will be finished today!


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 18, 2020)

I think I mentioned on another post that we built a driving bridge and Annie drove right over it the first time, so we had a lot of fun taking turns driving her over the bridge earlier this week. 

My husband thought we better put some kind of stain on it to preserve the wood, so he sprayed it with some Linseed oil he had in his shop that he uses when he builds decks.

Today I went out to drive, and asked my husband to take the reins so I could get a picture of Annie going over the bridge and when she got her front feet on it she was slipping all over & couldn't get any traction. Awk! It surprised us as it seemed dry. She didn't freak out and she was scrambling, going down and trying her best to go forward. He backed her off. Was scary and glad she didn't get hurt! She is such a champ, dealing with us morons.

We are going to take the belt sander out there and rough it up.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 21, 2020)

Nice bridge! If the sander does not work there is some stuff at Home Depot that is awesome. It comes on a roll like wallpaper and one side is embedded with tiny rough pebbly stuff and the other side is sticky. You peel the bottom off and place it where ever you need traction. I have it on my cement floor in my garage because it is treacherous when wet. It sticks to most everything, too.

And my septic is DONE!
The pony's paddock is back to usable and all three had a great run yesterday. Flying Horses! Happy Horses!


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 22, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> Nice bridge! If the sander does not work there is some stuff at Home Depot that is awesome. It comes on a roll like wallpaper and one side is embedded with tiny rough pebbly stuff and the other side is sticky. You peel the bottom off and place it where ever you need traction. I have it on my cement floor in my garage because it is treacherous when wet. It sticks to most everything, too.
> 
> And my septic is DONE!
> The pony's paddock is back to usable and all three had a great run yesterday. Flying Horses! Happy Horses!


So glad your septic is done! Back to living large with your minis! 

We sanded that finish off the bridge and I walked Annie over it and she slipped a little on one end where I think some of the sanding made it too smooth so my husband got out his planner and roughed it up. He is so over this bridge!  It doesn't look that big in the picture, but it is 21 feet long. It is bolted together and can be taken apart in 3 pieces if we ever want to move it with the tractor. I drove her over it several times today after it was planed and she did fine. I think we are going to get the saftey deck paint with the grit in it, since we need to preserve it in some way. And we do have a roll of that product you mentioned left over from a job if we need it.


----------



## MindySchroder (Apr 26, 2020)

That is a beautiful bridge! I have a little bridge envy over here 

Here is a little video of our drive today!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 27, 2020)

MindySchroder said:


> That is a beautiful bridge! I have a little bridge envy over here
> 
> Here is a little video of our drive today!



You have a beautiful place to drive!


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 27, 2020)

Mindy, I always long for your roads! The well traveled roads around my place are zoned 55 miles an hour, but cars are going 65 and there are ditches on both sides. I drive all around my property unless I trailer somewhere. Just recently the people across the road said I could drive on their 10 acres too which will be nice.

We have been setting up cones courses and timing each other which is fun. I think the next addition will be a mailbox on a post that you have to stop and get something out of.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 27, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> Mindy, I always long for your roads! The well traveled roads around my place are zoned 55 miles an hour, but cars are going 65 and there are ditches on both sides. I drive all around my property unless I trailer somewhere. Just recently the people across the road said I could drive on their 10 acres too which will be nice.
> 
> We have been setting up cones courses and timing each other which is fun. I think the next addition will be a mailbox on a post that you have to stop and get something out of.


I do my driving out on the roads. Sometimes I think those of you with restricted areas are better off. The work with cones and obstacles is so good; I can't get motivated to do much of that because I don't have to. But, we do stop for the mail frequently on our way in and out of the property.


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 27, 2020)

Thanks for the encouragement Marsha. I really needed it today! Annie is in heat and oh so crabby!!! I have had all geldings and only one mare before her who was very sweet and not marish at all, so this is my first experience with the intense mood swings. I have had her on raspberry leaves daily with her supplement, which is what Mare Magic is but it doesn't appear to be giving her any relief. 

I printed up the letters for dressage and laminated them last year. Thinking of setting up a dressage course too, and downloading the various tests just to practice. I went to a Muffy Seaton clinic and she admonished all the CDE people for complaining that dressage is boring, because cones and the marathon are so much more fun. She said everything you do in dressage is the basis for all the other driving that you do. I was practicing the things Mindy suggested from clinic she attended and the backing and stopping with the cones exercise was really good as Annie had been backing but not precise at the halt on rein backs. Before that I was having her back up and putting the tire in a hoola hoop but the other is much better as we were working on straightness too. 
When ever I am traveling in a car looking out the window or when I go camping, I always think ooohhh that would be such a good place to drive!


----------



## MindySchroder (Apr 28, 2020)

@Willow Flats I do the same thing... look for lovely roads to drive on. Yesterday I even pulled off the road and went walking for a little bit to find a good mountain trail I can take the bike on 

I'm so glad you are having success with the exercises I shared! I am getting ready to set up a place for Zorro and I to play around with them myself. I just mowed a larger arena area in my field so I can haul my barrels and cones out there. It's a nice way to mix up our driving. I also have a mowed path in my field that we drive on the days I don't feel like putting down the miles on the road. Three times around my track equals 1 mile, so we can still track our mileage!

It's so fun to see what other are doing. I find it very inspiring!


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 28, 2020)

Mares! I have had them run the gamut from reasonable to unbearable when in heat. Poor things. Regumate helps if you get to the point that you (or they) can't stand it one more minute. I swore I would never use it but surrendered in a hurry with my POA. Hang in there, hopefully Annie's hormones will settle down as Summer nears and her heat won't be so strong.

I used to love the dressage part when I was taking lessons. I had no interest in marathon part at all. I think that is why my instructor lost interest in helping me, she loved the marathon and cones. If they had shows with just dressage I would be there!


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 28, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> Mares! I have had them run the gamut from reasonable to unbearable when in heat. Poor things. Regumate helps if you get to the point that you (or they) can't stand it one more minute. I swore I would never use it but surrendered in a hurry with my POA. Hang in there, hopefully Annie's hormones will settle down as Summer nears and her heat won't be so strong.
> 
> I used to love the dressage part when I was taking lessons. I had no interest in marathon part at all. I think that is why my instructor lost interest in helping me, she loved the marathon and cones. If they had shows with just dressage I would be there!


Cayuse, I am seriously considering the Regumate! Not just the bad attitude but the incessant calling out to the neighboring horses. My gelding is giving her a wide berth, poor guy.

Here at least for the HDT's you can sign up for only one event and just do dressage if you want. 

Mindy, 
Thank you for posting that information! It is hard to describe driving techniques sometimes in words, but I'd love to hear more about what everyone is doing and has learned so I can keep improving.
I'm trying to work on sitting up straight. I saw a video by Coachmans Delight on this and I think you also talked about the effects of posture while driving for the horse and balance of your cart. And another thing I am focusing on is using my core muscles, because I notice when I do that my back doesn't hurt.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 28, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> Cayuse, I am seriously considering the Regumate! Not just the bad attitude but the incessant calling out to the neighboring horses. My gelding is giving her a wide berth, poor guy.
> 
> Here at least for the HDT's you can sign up for only one event and just do dressage if you want.
> 
> ...


I agree, posture is important for cart balance and fatigue. I am actually less tired after driving Midnight, when I have to stay alert and keep focused on hands and body, than when driving my rocking-chair Dapper Dan.


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 28, 2020)

Marsha, It's nice to have that seasoned horse when you want to relax though! I think Annie will eventually be that horse for me. She has become so light in the mouth. I jot down on my calendar when I drive her and we are up to 47 drives. My goal is to have 100 drives on her by the end of summer.

I ground drove Kriss Kross today after giving him some time off. Basically a mental break. I have only been taking him for a walk here and there. He was fearful of the new bridge on the lead line and I had encouraged him over it the other day, so I didn't push it today. He freaked out when I ground drove him into a wide open pasture and jigged all the way back to the barn, so I ground drove him around and around a smaller area near his comfort zone and gradually worked our way out of that area and around our shop and back and eventually a little ways down our gravel road. He is the sweetest boy, but gets so anxious. I need to start ground driving him regularly. You heard it here. Now hold me to it!!!!


----------



## MindySchroder (Apr 28, 2020)

It was a beautiful day for a loooong walk. We did 5 miles but there was so much UPHILL! And yes there was uphill going both directions! LOL!





We came across this GIANT moose print. So glad we didn't come across the moose that made it!


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 28, 2020)

Anyone in the market for another driving mini. I'm way overwhelmed with 7 minis and a new baby!!!

Mindy that's a big moose!!! I have come across tracks AND the moose that made them when snowshoeing. Talk about a "back away slowly" moment.

Cayuse I need to pick your brain about the dressage stuff. It completely baffles me and I don't have anyone very close by to take lessons from. I'm trying to figure it out and "hot mess" is what best describes us.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 29, 2020)

MajorClem I don't think you are a hot mess! I don't know a lot about dressage. Some of what I know carried over from when I was riding and took dressage lessons. I pretty much stunk as a rider (timid), but I liked the challenge and goals of dressage. It gave me focus.
What mini are you selling? Seven is a barnful. Glad you got them home for summer though so you can use them.

Mindy, that is a humungous moose track. I ran across a moose on my way home from work one night, it was running down the side of the road. I thought it was a horse as it was near several horse farms. I followed it about 1/4 mile, slowing as it slowed, wondering what the heck I was going to do with this giant loose horse in the middle of nowhere in the middle of the night. Finally it stopped. I stopped behind it. Then it turned around and headed straight at me  and more . It wasn't a horse. And it wasn't happy. Thankfully, reverse gear worked.


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 29, 2020)

I am working up Wally (Walnut who was previously Peanut) to sell. He's young and very willing just needs work. He's a sweetheart.
I would like to get down to 4 and sell 3 but even selling 2 would be great. BlueJeans is a rock solid driver and may be the other one to go....It's so hard... I just can't work them all and I have Perry who just turned 2 and needs worked more often to get him moving in harness.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 29, 2020)

MC I sent you three messages with two!different titles to answer your questions, I am having technical issues so posting here to make sure you know I tried!to! Answer. Gremlins  or something are loose tonight.


Walnut is a wonderful name. He came from the auction last Fall?
How is Candace?


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 29, 2020)

MC Let me know if!you got my messages OK? Not sure if my pm is working. Thanks!
And green is good!



MajorClementine said:


> I am working up Wally (Walnut who was previously Peanut) to sell. He's young and very willing just needs work. He's a sweetheart.
> I would like to get down to 4 and sell 3 but even selling 2 would be great. BlueJeans is a rock solid driver and may be the other one to go....It's so hard... I just can't work them all and I have Perry who just turned 2 and needs worked more often to get him moving in harness.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 29, 2020)

If I didn't have Midnight, I would want Blue Jean. Is your son okay with giving him up?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 30, 2020)

Took Midnight out today. She has been calling for all the neighbor horses lately. Must be a spring mare thing? I didn't know what she would be like driving.
We went 2.72 miles, almost 3 miles, in 35 minutes. I made her walk some, but even her walk is fast. We did some different obstacles today, changing the route a little. 
She came down to a walk when I asked, whoaed, but her stand was not great. We really need to work more on some poles as she is not as flexible as I would like; I need to get some of my own poles to work with. My neighbor had taken hers down, so we didn't get to play on those. Maybe I can stick a pvc pipe in the top of my little cones? At least that would be a good visual for me.
This month she's been driving for only 6 months, so she is really doing a good job, all things considered.


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 30, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> If I didn't have Midnight, I would want Blue Jean. Is your son okay with giving him up?



He loves him BUT he has more interest in his 4H horse and riding than he does in driving. I would be picky about the home for Blue so you would have been the perfect place for him. I'm happy that Midnight is working out so well for you though. Heaven knows you had a bumpy road finding her.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 5, 2020)

Drove Midnight with my neighbor and Tyreon. It was breezy, but cool so the horses were feisty. We passed cows and Midnight hardly noticed them. (Yay!) Neighbor and I discussed how we show tenseness. I have to uncurl my toes and sometimes unclench my teeth. She said her shoulders get tight and her forehead tenses. I noticed today that when we are passing something that Midnight is unsure of and she hesitates to walk forward, that my hips are tense as though I am pushing her forward. I wonder on a riding horse if that would communicate to the horse? Seems as though it would.
Did a lot of walking (and talking). Midnight enjoys going with Tyreon.
Neighbor had just picked up another miniature. She went to a kill pen site. Sure wish she had told me she was serious about getting another miniature as I could have helped her find a good one. The mare she got appears to have some eye problems and is completely wild. She dragged my neighbor across the arena, skinning up her leg badly (the neighbor's leg). Also the blood test showed positive for in foal. I went to look at the mare a few days ago and she is very antisocial. People assume those animals are abused, but I think some of them are just born crazy. Guess I will not be visiting any kill pen sites!!


----------



## MajorClementine (May 5, 2020)

That is too bad about her "rescue" mini. I wont buy from kill sites because they can go buy two more with the money you pay for one. I want to save them all but I hate enabling kill buyers and they rarely tell the truth about the horses OR they know nothing.

I have a whole slew of minis and would have been happy to sell her a good one 

Hooray for Midnight ignoring cows! You're doing amazing work with her and she seems to be turning into such a great little cart horse for you.

I need to pay attention to communicating stress and tension to my horses both in riding and driving. I curl my toes too and lean forward as if to push them onward. It makes my riding horse stressed and I'm sure it transfers down the lines to my driving horses too.

I had to delouse my entire mini herd today. They came back with a nasty infestation. I'll bathe and shave them in a week then dust them again a few days after that. Poor itchy ponies. Dad just thought it was spring itchy. May have dusted them a little heavy since my container should have done 14 horses and I did 7 with it.... But they are still in their winter wooly coats so it was hard to get it to the skin. Plus, after they shook off a huge white dust cloud poofed off them and I'm guessing that was at least half of what I put on. Not to mention when they rolled they left dusty whitish spots in the dirt....


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 5, 2020)

I agree about the kill pen plot. The last one she got a couple of years ago gave her whole herd strangles. 
If I had known she was serious about getting another miniature--some people say "ooh, I'd love to have another" and don't mean it, I would have helped her find a good one.
I've never dealt with lice. At least it is something you can get rid of. I guess that is one reason I'm ready to clip in the spring, to see what is under that long fur. Good luck!


----------



## Willow Flats (May 5, 2020)

I had Annie all to myself today. I normally don't drive her when I am here alone because she is still somewhat green. I think I mentioned a while back that a neighbor fired up his motorcycle suddenly and Annie didn't react at all and I was so proud of her. Well now I know that is because it wasn't moving until we were out of sight. We have a long gravel drive (parallel to my Neighbors drive) that leads to the main road which we don't travel on. Annie and I had just headed down the drive when my neighbor came ripping up on his motorcycle coming in our direction, but on his side and she spooked big time! There is a section of trees between our two roads where I didn't see him turn in, so lets just say we both got surprised!

I should probably take her in hand and lead her to the end of the drive and stand there with her and wait as traffic goes by to get her used to it. I have only done that once. She was o.k. with cars, but it is anything with a loud engine that moves. We have a loud ride on mower she is afraid of. Maybe I should start that up at a distance while my husband is in the cart. Better him than me  Anyone have any advise for me?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 6, 2020)

It's so hard to create situations for desensitizing. Maybe your neighbor could give you a quick call when he plans to leave on his bike so you could take her down your drive on a lead.
Some bikes pass me on the road that are pretty quiet. Most bikers are very considerate, and slow down so they are not so alarming. Maybe ask your neighbor to go slow down the drive? I'll bet he would; he just wasn't thinking about scaring your horse.
The thing that spooks mine the most is a pickup pulling a long rattly trailer. There is something about that trailer...
Yesterday the County passsed us with two big 10 wheel gravel trucks. I didn't know what to expect from Midnight, but she did fine. As long as they didn't use the air brakes! Not sure what honking would have done to her.
When you say she spooked big time--was it a bolt, or did she take a big leap?


----------



## Cayuse (May 6, 2020)

Mow Annie's field while she's out grazing if you can. That should help her get used to the mower on her own time. Don't even have to mow, just drive the mower around until she's bored with it.
Motorcycles always make me tense up when I hear them coming. My guys live on a busy rode and hear alot of them during the summer, but I just can't get used to them!


----------



## Willow Flats (May 6, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> It's so hard to create situations for desensitizing. Maybe your neighbor could give you a quick call when he plans to leave on his bike so you could take her down your drive on a lead.
> Some bikes pass me on the road that are pretty quiet. Most bikers are very considerate, and slow down so they are not so alarming. Maybe ask your neighbor to go slow down the drive? I'll bet he would; he just wasn't thinking about scaring your horse.
> The thing that spooks mine the most is a pickup pulling a long rattly trailer. There is something about that trailer...
> Yesterday the County passsed us with two big 10 wheel gravel trucks. I didn't know what to expect from Midnight, but she did fine. As long as they didn't use the air brakes! Not sure what honking would have done to her.
> When you say she spooked big time--was it a bolt, or did she take a big leap?


I'd say it was a bolt, but she actually turned us around so we didn't go too far. I got her under control and made her go back the way we were headed just to show her that there was nothing to worry about and she is not going to be making the decisions for us. By that time he had cut the motor and she settled down.

The neighbor is older, so he doesn't ride his bike very much. He restores vintage tractors so there are lots of sounds coming from their way. Annie used to tense up and rush past their place, but is becoming more relaxed as we travel past. They have a dog that periodically rushes the fence and goes crazy, but I think she has learned to anticipate that so those spooks are just a surprise leap. I don't have to drive by there and can stay on my driveway on this side of the trees but I want her to get used to things.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 6, 2020)

.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 7, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> I'd say it was a bolt, but she actually turned us around so we didn't go too far. I got her under control and made her go back the way we were headed just to show her that there was nothing to worry about and she is not going to be making the decisions for us. By that time he had cut the motor and she settled down.
> 
> 
> When I horse goes into bolt, his muscles do not allow him to go anywhere but straight. I had a bolting horse one time and did some research. I suggest you wear driving gloves every time you take her out. Sometimes being able to hold onto the reins securely is a life saver. And a skin saver. I think working her on a confined area is better, too, as she can feel the security of the enclosure. Road work can be too much pressure for them to handle. I did not keep my bolter, but he did pretty well after that when I just worked him in the confines of our property. I never took him back on the road after the second bolt. And he zapped my confidence severely.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 8, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> Mow Annie's field while she's out grazing if you can. That should help her get used to the mower on her own time. Don't even have to mow, just drive the mower around until she's bored with it.
> Motorcycles always make me tense up when I hear them coming. My guys live on a busy rode and hear alot of them during the summer, but I just can't get used to them!


Thank you Cayuse. Yesterday I trimmed some trees and had the little trailer attached to the mower and remembered your suggestion. I drove around and Annie was worried at first but then decided it was no big deal. So simple!
Then last night I saw Emma Massingale posted a video of a training session where she had 3 horses in her large arena standing and was weaving around them in her quad. Well, one was standing on a platform, one standing ground tied and one lying down not budging an inch as she flew around!


----------



## Cayuse (May 15, 2020)

I'm on the fence about driving this year because of the pandemic. I live in an area that has quite a few cases because of our proximity to Boston which has been hit very hard. I don't want to do anything risky that might cause a trip to the hospital. A part of me thinks I'm being paranoid but the sensible side seems to be over ruling. So I don't know what I'll do. I have been ground driving Peanut frequently because he loves it and doing agility things with both. I may just take the summer and ground drive both he and Cappy. I could take the opportunity to re start Cappy. 
Life is very different.


----------



## MajorClementine (May 16, 2020)

Do whatever makes you feel safe and happy. I am staying home since I have a newborn even though my area isn't hit very hard and we are "yellow" now. That means gatherings of up to 50 and in restaurant dining. I feel better just keeping my family here where I know they are safe. Well...barring any broken arms from the trampoline I suppose. But I know what you mean about wanting to stay out of the hospital. No one wants an ER trip on a good day, but now with the pandemic.... no thanks!

Nothing wrong with a year of ground driving. You'll have an awesome driver. I think it's easier to fine tune things with ground driving. You could get creative and set up poles and things for him to work over and around. Your creative and resourceful and I can't wait to see what you come up with.

I'm looking at a lot of ground driving this year too. I feel safe putting my son in his carrier and ground driving the horses that way but I don't feel safe strapping him to me in a cart. Too much can go wrong too quickly. At least with ground driving I can always drop the lines if things get too ugly. That's also why I set up my round pen. A controlled environment seems best right now.


----------



## Cayuse (May 16, 2020)

Thanks MajorClem, I needed a pep talk. It's just so weird right now and uncertain, too. We can only have gatherings of 10 or less and everything non essential has been shut for two months. The state started a "partial reopening" last week but that may or may not last depending on the numbers.
I ground drove Cappy today, he was a good boy and remembered all his lessons from last year. No foolishness.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 17, 2020)

I drove Dapper Dan today and ponied Midnight. Total miles on the sulky since I got the Cat's Eye is 87 miles. (No mileage count on the cart)
I haven't driven Midnight lately, but she's been working. Walking with me and going with the golf cart. She is side passing pretty well now; not perfectly, but she is getting the idea. We are working on giving to pressure, figuring out what her hind end is supposed to be doing, "stand", and learning the word "lift" for her feet. The farrier always says this, but my horses have no idea what he's talking about! So I thought I would try to teach it, to make things easier for him.
Last Sunday I allowed an inexperienced young woman to drive Dapper Dan. I swore I would never do that again, but she was so thrilled and seemed so confident, so I let her. She was confident, all right, but had no idea what she was doing. Poor Dapper Dan headed down the road and she had no control. Finally the girl's mom and I got in the Gator and went to rescue her. Dapper Dan was very upset. I tried to show her about giving the correct signals with the reins; I didn't want to discourage her from owning a little horse. We got him headed back and I walked with her part of the way till I could see she was doing all right. 
When I got back in the cart to drive home, he was so excited/distraught he took off running away from them! I hope this has--finally-- taught me a lesson. He is so good, it makes me take advantage of him.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 17, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I drove Dapper Dan today and ponied Midnight. Total miles on the sulky since I got the Cat's Eye is 87 miles. (No mileage count on the cart)
> I haven't driven Midnight lately, but she's been working. Walking with me and going with the golf cart. She is side passing pretty well now; not perfectly, but she is getting the idea. We are working on giving to pressure, figuring out what her hind end is supposed to be doing, "stand", and learning the word "lift" for her feet. The farrier always says this, but my horses have no idea what he's talking about! So I thought I would try to teach it, to make things easier for him.
> Last Sunday I allowed an inexperienced young woman to drive Dapper Dan. I swore I would never do that again, but she was so thrilled and seemed so confident, so I let her. She was confident, all right, but had no idea what she was doing. Poor Dapper Dan headed down the road and she had no control. Finally the girl's mom and I got in the Gator and went to rescue her. Dapper Dan was very upset. I tried to show her about giving the correct signals with the reins; I didn't want to discourage her from owning a little horse. We got him headed back and I walked with her part of the way till I could see she was doing all right.
> When I got back in the cart to drive home, he was so excited/distraught he took off running away from them! I hope this has--finally-- taught me a lesson. He is so good, it makes me take advantage of him.


Glad it all worked out! You might have noticed I have not had the percheron girl driving my horse. (didn't want to say things on-line) I learned I have to be careful who I let drive my horses too.


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (May 17, 2020)

I had an amazing 40 minute ground drive with Coady today. He’s naturally very high strung, and since the accident last year all of that nervous energy has turned my confident, happy boy into a spook monster. I’ve done a lot of desensitizing work with him but he’s still been spooky. He doesn’t spook at as much after the desensitizing work, but he is still nervous and when he spooks it’s big. He had several signs of a magnesium deficiency, so I’ve had him on Quiessence for months with little to no results. Then a saw that some folks were talking about MagRestore on here and decided to give it a try. I’ve only had him on it for a few days and I’m already seeing a difference! I think that today’s success was partially because of all of the work that I’ve done with him and partially because of his new supplement. I was thrilled almost to tears at my boy today. He was my Coady again; my confident, happy boy who loves his job. He was still as _enthusiastic _let’s say as he always was, but he relaxed and enjoyed his walk like he used to. He gave a few scary objects the stink eye, but no big spooking issues. I’m overjoyed and hopeful that I’ll be able to actually hitch and drive my boy like I used to. His breathing is a little more controlled on SmartBreathe and I plan on taking him to a very good vet that’s about an hour from here once this corona madness (hopefully) calms down a bit to see if there’s anything else that I can do to help his breathing. Hopefully my precious boy and I will be a driving team again before we know it!

Cayuse—I wouldn’t blame you at all if you decide to just ground drive this year! You do what you and your little dudes are comfortable with. I’ve looked into horse agility and I’d love to try it with my two someday! 

Marsha—I’m glad that DD is ok after all that. I think that people think that driving is easy, but there’s a touch and a finesse to it. Glad everything worked out ok without any accidents! 


Here’s me and my boy today...ignore me and just look at Coady lol. Messy quarantine hair!


----------



## Cayuse (May 18, 2020)

Nice picture of you and Coady. Your hair looks pretty good to me! 
It's nice to hear that he is settling down. I bet alot of it is from all your hard work with him. A reactive horse can be so difficult to deal with sometimes. On one hand, they are usually very responsive to give you what you want but oh boy, on the other hand they can be their own worst enemy. Cappy is reactive and he gets MagRestore. It helps  along with consistant work. I never really believed in the magnesium hype until I tried it and saw the benefits in my guys. I give it to Peanut too, for his muscle tension.
Does Coady have allergies or is it a mechanical (for lack of better terms) thing with his trachea?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 18, 2020)

I was interested in the discussion about magnesium. My horses get oat groats, which are high in magnesium, and also a little alfalfa, which is high in calcium. Calcium needs magnesium to be utilized. Without a professional evaluation, it would be difficult to assess whether the combo I use is correct for maximum nutrition, however. The groats can be measured precisely, but alfalfa is so unpredictable. Even weighed, some is more stemmy/leafy. Is the calcium in the whole plant or only in the leaves?
An article I read about spring grass mentioned that magnesium is less then as the grass is growing so quickly. So complicated!
Need to also check my supplement to see what the trace minerals are.


----------



## MajorClementine (May 18, 2020)

I have been reading up on magnesium as well. I thought it was interesting that calcium needs magnesium but magnesium doesn't need calcium. I've had Clementine and Blue on it just over a week. Did the "loading dose" the first week and now just once a day. I haven't worked with Blue yet but I have to say that Clementine is not as sensitive as she usually is. For the last year and a half she's laid her ears back, kicked, or swung her head at me (bit me once) if I touched her flank area. She used to love being groomed but has barely tolerated it lately. I clipped her yesterday and she stood quiet the whole time. And you'd better believe I was keeping a close eye on her. Getting bit once was all I needed to not trust her. I'm getting some footing in my round pen this week so I'll see how she moves. She's usually tight on her right side so we'll see if that is working out too or if the attitude change is just a fluke.

Candace is my go-to horse for inexperienced drivers. Poor thing would put up with just about anything I think. I have a neighbor who really wants to buy her (he has a little guy that matches her and they go great guns as a team) but, even though I need to thin the herd, she's my steady Eddie.... I use her to train my green horses to drive in a team hitch and she's the only one I feel comfortable driving while ponying another horse with us. She's also one of my only registered horses that I can show in AMHA/R shows.


----------



## Cayuse (May 18, 2020)

You don't want to sell Candace, she's a gem.
I have been thinking for about a year now of getting a new mini or pony to drive, almost bought one last summer, but with all the uncertainty lately I keep talking myself out of it. I still wish I had one I could drive by myself so I don't have to rely on Dan for help hitching.

I went ahead and drove Peanut yesterday. I stayed in the small enclosed area. For now I think I might continue with that, it seems like a good compromise and Peanut is sensible. Cappy will wait until times are better.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 18, 2020)

120 minutes for Midnight today. I took her to town and drove with my sister today. We went through the neighborhood and to the city park. There is a walking trail around the dam, and we went on that. She didn't like the Canada geese, but was sensible. A couple of noisy trailers went by and she was startled, but didn't lose her mind. At the end, I was pretty warm and thirsty so we went through the drive-up of a local hamburger joint for a cold drink. Midnight liked being fed crushed ice.
Also went to the elevator and had her weighed on the public scale. A year ago she was 260. This time she was 280. Not good. 
My sister's little horse had to go to the vet this morning. She had a 2" splinter in her neck. Likely from rubbing on the fence boards. Vet removed it without a problem. It wasn't where the breast collar lays, so she was fine to drive. I did not take my phone, so no photos. 
So, that's our horsey drive news.


----------



## Cayuse (May 18, 2020)

Sounds like a nice day Marsha! Midnight has come such a long way with you.
Where do you go to weigh her, is it a feed dealer? Do they weigh a lot of animals and do you weigh her hitched and subtract the weight of the cart and harness or do you unhitch her?
We have no place to weight them locally here.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 19, 2020)

The scale is at the grain elevator where wheat trucks are weighed. the trucks drive onto the scale. I led Midnight onto the scale bare, not hitched. I don't think it is totally accurate for light things; the weight can be off 10% either way. I thought of weighing my cart separately, but that was after I had already reloaded it into the trailer. There used to be a public scale by the cotton gin, but that is closed now and no one mans the scale. I should ask my vet to let me take her into his office and use the pet scale


----------



## MajorClementine (May 19, 2020)

What a fun drive with Midnight. You've come a long way with her. I love that you took her through a drive through. We used to do that on our riding horses before town got so big. Thanks to the winter Olympics held in Utah our quiet little valley is now full of wealthy big city folk who wanted to live in the cute farm town. Since then they have successfully forced the dairys to shut down and almost run the horse people out completely. 

I don't know how I missed your comment on your milage on the sulky. That's a lot of miles! I might have to look into getting one of those. Not that I drive that many miles but it would be fun to keep track.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 19, 2020)

Midnight gets a little nervous still. She left a pile in the neighborhood street. I am thinking I will take a trash bag with me next time and clean up, if I can. Doesn't hurt to be considerate. Dapper Dan never goes while he is working; hopefully Midnight will get better. She did wait till she got home onto the grass to urinate, instead of doing it in the trailer. Thank you, Midnight!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 19, 2020)

I don't know how I missed your comment on your milage on the sulky. That's a lot of miles! I might have to look into getting one of those. Not that I drive that many miles but it would be fun to keep track.[/QUOTE]
You can attach the Cat's Eye to any vehicle. I've thought of getting another one for my regular cart. I'm not digitally savvy, so the mechanical Cat's Eye suits me so I have not downloaded an app; plus, some areas where I drive have no cell service, so I'm not sure the GPS would work. 
I've had the sulky for almost 20 years; I wonder how many miles I've put on it? Just installed the Cat's Eye less than a year ago.


----------



## Cayuse (May 19, 2020)

Marsha, would a "bun bag" work on your cart? That way you wouldn't have to get out and shovel up a mess. I think MajorClem has one on her cart. I bet you could make one, you are handy like that.


----------



## MajorClementine (May 20, 2020)

I do run bags on all my vehicles (or I attach them right to the harness if attaching to the vehicle is tricky like with a sulky) because fancy neighborhoods have grown in all the fields around me ( I miss when they used to grow hay) and people don't seem to like the piles of free fertilizer that I leave. Go figure...


----------



## Cayuse (May 21, 2020)

My hubby drove Cappy today. They have an understanding . I wish Cappy was bigger so he could do more with him. Dan mostly just walks him around so they do OK together but I am so tempted to look for a larger pony. I think maybe I'm the one who wants a larger pony....


----------



## Willow Flats (May 22, 2020)

Was such a fun drive day! My little 12 year old friend got to come back to drive today. Her parents wanted us to wear masks because of the Covid thing, so we looked like a couple of outlaws. There was tons going on! We had a little wind and the pastures around me had all manner of opportunities to see Annie's progress. One neighbor has a huge willow tree that borders my property and he had a guy in a lift with a chainsaw cutting huge limbs off his willow tree which were crashing to the ground. The woman in the back with the cows was checking her fencing on her quad. the people with the tree had visitors which all walked out to their back pasture and were holding up their phone at me facetiming their grandkid so she could see the pony pulling the cart, while their dog is going nuts. Annie did really well. I was driving and trying to wait out the activities before giving the reins to my little friend. The tree cutting was all done and she had fun driving over the bridge. Then towards the end the guy drove a noisy, rattling trailer full of the cuttings out into his back pasture and Annie did spook just a little by breaking into a trot. But I was really proud of her.

Things are opening up here again. There was an HDT here locally last weekend. Because of everything going on there were only 16 entries on Saturday and I am not sure about Sunday. Almost all of the minis were brought to it from Southern California by one trainer down there who is going to be relocating to Texas, so it is really going to change things here as far as minis at our CDEs and HDT's. However, I met two women with minis that were competing and live in the next town, and one is starting to train driving horses. And the Play days I was going to are starting up again. You used to be able to just roll in the first Saturday of every month, but now because of our government's social distancing rules they are only taking so many people and you have to reserve your spot. I got Annie on the roster for June 6th!


----------



## Cayuse (May 23, 2020)

Annie is making great progress! June 6th will be here before you know it! We still have no shows here and I don't think I'll be going even when they restart as I am in a high risk group. I might, but I'll probably skip this year. I miss it so much. We had the entire season planned out and then, Kaput! The countdown is on for next year already, 10 months and 2 weeks!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 23, 2020)

Oklahoma is hosting their first show the end of June. I don't compete, but I'm glad things are beginning to function again. The local riding clubs have begun their play days again, but doubt I will go as the arenas are too deep for Midnight. If I check into it, I will have to see what medical is required for the horses. And i don't really think they would welcome a miniature at their events. At least we don't have to wear masks outdoors here.


----------



## MajorClementine (May 23, 2020)

We have zero shows in this state and the closest ones in neighboring states are an 8 hour drive... 

I'm glad to see things starting to operate in states that have shows though. Even if they are asking people to wear masks or keep their distance from each other. You can still visit in a mask or 6-10' apart. We don't have to wear masks outside here but have been asked to please wear them in public buildings. 

My son's 4H riding club has started up and they meet at the outdoor arena every Tuesday night. I'm going to take a mini and cart on the nights my hubby can go with us and drive around the fair grounds. There is lots and lots of room to drive around down there.


----------



## Cayuse (May 23, 2020)

Going to the fair grounds to drive sounds like a great idea. Does your son bring his horse to the 4-H meetings? If your bringing one you may as well bring two (or three!)


----------



## Willow Flats (May 23, 2020)

The guy that holds the play days said he is only taking 8 turnouts and has marked spaces for trailer parking at wide distances where you hitch your horses and once in our carts we are always at a distance anyway. He didn't mention masks. 
I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 24, 2020)

MajorClementine said:


> We have zero shows in this state and the closest ones in neighboring states are an 8 hour drive...
> 
> I'm glad to see things starting to operate in states that have shows though. Even if they are asking people to wear masks or keep their distance from each other. You can still visit in a mask or 6-10' apart. We don't have to wear masks outside here but have been asked to please wear them in public buildings.
> 
> My son's 4H riding club has started up and they meet at the outdoor arena every Tuesday night. I'm going to take a mini and cart on the nights my hubby can go with us and drive around the fair grounds. There is lots and lots of room to drive around down there.


Shows are about 4 hours from me. I've done it a couple of times and learned a lot. If it were more convenient I would do it sometimes, as it really motivates one to work with one's horse.


----------



## MajorClementine (May 25, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> Going to the fair grounds to drive sounds like a great idea. Does your son bring his horse to the 4-H meetings? If your bringing one you may as well bring two (or three!)



Yes my son rides one of our Fjords for 4H. He's not a fine tuned arena horse but he's the best 4H horse I could ask for my beginner son. Very first time to the arena with horses everywhere and he was quiet and steady. Even when the other horses got upset about the roping steers from rodeo club getting loose. Ferb just stood there with a hind leg cocked watching all the cows and other horses run around upset. My son and Ferb have come a long way after just one year. I had never had any experience with 4H and after last year I'm a huge supporter of the program.

Anyway... yes to bringing extra horses. We have a 2 horse trailer that we take so that means Ferb in one side and up to 3 minis in the other. My sulky will fit in the bed of the truck!

This week my parents will be visiting so we're going to hitch the Fjords (Phineas and Ferb) to the wagonette and drive them to 4H then unhitch Ferb and saddle up for 4H, then drive them home. I'm wondering if any of my minis are in good enough shape to make the 5 mile trek there and the uphill 5 miles home....


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 27, 2020)

The last two times I drove Midnight, we were with another horse. Yesterday we went out alone. She was not comfortable with it, but did all right. My toes did curl up in my shoes a couple of times. I asked her to walk quite a bit but the walk was pretty fast. We tacked back and forth across the road some. Did whoa and stand some. But she was pretty hyper. We went 2.3 miles in 30 minutes, if that tells you how fast she was walking.
We almost fell into a ditch once because the wheel got too close to the edge and for some reason she would not move over. Luckily I was in the sulky so I just stood up and braked (like the Flintstones). If I had been in the cart I would have had to just go down into the ditch and figure it out from there. I had just been bragging about her that afternoon to a woman who used to help me train: Midnight is doing so well! Midnight is so sweet! 

Last night I got out the old cones and we cut some pvc to stick through the cones to make poles. (I just cannot do cones; they are too low for me to get a visual reference.) I'm going to ground drive Midnight for a while, working on being more responsive. When we are out on a walk, I work on moving her back and forth and in figure 8s. On ground work, we work on giving to pressure with the lead. But out on the road in harness she isn't as responsive.


----------



## MajorClementine (May 27, 2020)

Isn't it interesting how much confidence they get from being with another horse. Sounds like she was still a pretty good girl for her first time out by herself. She'll build her confidence I'm sure. And I have used the Flinstone breaking method myself in my sulky.

I love the idea of using the PVC to make the cones taller. That would be a huge help to me as well. The short cones are difficult to navigate sometimes. I end up running them over without realizing it. 

I took Wally and Blue to the fairgrounds during my son's 4H practice last night. I had the harnesses all set up for my sulky but when I went to get it the tires were flat. I ended up taking my new EE cart that I picked up from an auction last fall and the traces I brought were too short for it. So I ended up ground driving Wally. He's such a good boy. I asked him to "step up" then we walked along while my mom walked with us. We were just visiting like we were out for a walk while Wally did everything and went anywhere I asked him to. I am driving him in a side check because he dives for anything greenish.

I ended up hitching Blue even though it left the shaft ends sticking out like harpoons. He had to lift his head over the shafts to turn the poor guy. I did have my husband right there just incase we snagged a line or the bridle on the shaft (which we did and he stood there like a good boy while we fixed it). I paid more than I wanted to for Blue but he's proving to be worth it.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 27, 2020)

I ground drove Annie today and we had a really good training session. My neighbors on the other side had workers cutting shrubs, trees and weeds back because they want to replace some of the fencing. They had a chainsaw going and a weed eater and my husband was home working in his shop using the table saw and chop saw, and the whole front of his shop was open. So we ground drove near all of it. She had a couple of spooks, but she was able to overcome her fears and eventually stand relaxed near each of those things and I got a whole lot of exercise.


----------



## Cayuse (May 27, 2020)

Sounds like everyone is keeping busy and making progress.

MC I sure wish you lived closer, I'd move Blue into my barn when Dan wasn't looking 

Willow, Annie sounds a lot like Cappy. He always has a bit of a spook in him when we first start out. His spooks are getting smaller, but they are something he feels the need to hang on to.

Marsha, you made me giggle with the "toes curling". I'm glad you missed the ditch. Midnight is a good girl, she's come so far in a year. Just don't let her know when you've been bragging about her and you'll be fine!


----------



## Willow Flats (May 29, 2020)

So my young friend came this morning to drive. We are going to make it every Friday. I set up a cones course to challenge her and she did pretty good. I want to make some numbers because I am always switching things up. I know you can buy them, but I was thinking I'd just make some on card stock and laminate them. I think I'll punch a hole on each side and make a loop with a cord and just slide them over the cones. Right after I wash them all off. The birds like to perch on them and poop! 

Our weather is so crazy! We were having a heat wave and it dropped 20 degrees from yesterday and we are going to have thunder showers tomorrow so it will be a good day to make my numbers.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 3, 2020)

WHooo weee! Drove Cappy in the field two days ago. Hubby drove him first. What a sight to see. He was amped up and looked like a miniature Park Harness Horse. I was standing in the middle saying "easy, easy, easy" and every once in awhile I threw in a Hail Mary. Cappy had one ear on Dan and one eye on me and really did his best to keep himself together. Seeing him like that is something I will always remember. I drove him afterwards and had a great drive. He was a bit quieter by then thankfully . Today we drove him and had a nice drive. 
I drove Peanut yesterday and he was HAPPY and very willing.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 5, 2020)

Got up early to feed the horses so I had time to take Clementine out before my husband work today. I took her three miles and she was full of it trotted out from the very beginning. however she did have her head on straight and we had a great drive took us about 30 minutes to do 3 mi and then we walked the last half mile.


Mr Walter Walnut also known as Wallyhas got to be the smartest horse I've ever driven. we ground drove some hills to work on strengthening a stifle and I also stretch both of his legs. his right leg is less stiff today than it was yesterday. I'll keep working with him and see if I can't get it to improve. The cool thing about Wally is he slows down when he gets nervous rather than spookingtspooking the side or jumping he walks very slowly by something and takes a look at it. today we walked around construction barrels next to a giant articulated loader that was driving around and did circles around manhole covers and mailboxes. I think I'll team him up with Perry those two ought to be a fearless team.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 5, 2020)

We have had a major heat wave and it finally cooled down today. Drove Annie for an hour this morning. My friend came over and rode with us which was nice as I had Annie at the stand for quite a while and had someone to chat with. I think she is ready to chill tomorow as she waits for her turn at each event at the play day. We have really been working on it.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 5, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> We have had a major heat wave and it finally cooled down today. Drove Annie for an hour this morning. My friend came over and rode with us which was nice as I had Annie at the stand for quite a while and had someone to chat with. I think she is ready to chill tomorow as she waits for her turn at each event at the play day. We have really been working on it.



We'd love to see pictures of the play day!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 5, 2020)

Yes! Hope someone can get some pictures of the play day. 
We are very hot and humid here right now. I don't feel like driving. Storm and rain last night and you'd think today would be cooler, but not.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 5, 2020)

Hot here today too. I did drive Cappy, he was pretty good until I got after him for trying to eat leaves off the trees. Then he pouted. I think he has the ability to hold a grudge, lol. Dan took some pictures of him, I did not have any recent ones. 
MC, Cappy has stiff stifles too.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 5, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Yes! Hope someone can get some pictures of the play day.
> We are very hot and humid here right now. I don't feel like driving. Storm and rain last night and you'd think today would be cooler, but not.


I know that here (we are pretty dry usually) after a storm, if the clouds hang in it is soooo humid and hot and muggy the next day. I can't blame you for not feeling like driving. That humidity can be brutal.



Cayuse said:


> Hot here today too. I did drive Cappy, he was pretty good until I got after him for trying to eat leaves off the trees. Then he pouted. I think he has the ability to hold a grudge, lol. Dan took some pictures of him, I did not have any recent ones.
> MC, Cappy has stiff stifles too.



What do you do for his stifles? I think his recent growth spurt has something to do with it. I stretched him out last night then ground drove him at a walk only today for 25 minutes. We did hills and lots of big circles and serpentines. Then I stretched him out again after he was warmed up from our drive. I'll gently stretch him again tonight when I grain him. I did start him on the magnesium as well. He did look better today than yesterday so I'm hoping it's just tightness and can be worked out. He's never been lame and he trots out just fine. It's only noticeable at the walk.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 6, 2020)

I take about ten minutes of marching walk to warm up Cappy and since he is out of shape I have been doing alot of cones and serpantines to try and work both sides equally. He has a little arthritis in his stifle, so I give him a Hyaluronic supplement and Adequan. Exercise helps him alot. The more he moves the better he is. I tried stretches, but that seemed to make things more sore. Peanut, on the other hand, has stiff stifles and stretching does wonders for him and he enjoys it. I think the magnesium has helped Peanut alot, Cappy is on it for his diposition but I'm not sure if it helps his body soreness, it probably helps.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 6, 2020)

The playday was interesting! Annie was a little nervous at first but she did pretty good being green still. She had been standing around in the heat until I worked her yesterday, and now it has dropped 30 degrees with some wind so she was pretty fresh. They had an extremely challenging course set up. It was a pick your own line course. Not follow the numbers and make your best time. You had to go through every cone but only once and some you could go in any direction and some you could only go in one direction. Everyone was trying different routes based on what turns could be made! Annie balked at one set of cones each time we did the course near the tree where she spooked that one time while she was there for training when the cows stampeded next to this arena. She went through the cones but only after she either jumped sideways trying to avoid it or actually slammed on the brakes when it was my husbands turn.

The really good part though was that Annie was able to stand calmly with the other horses while waiting her turns.  So that was really good. This was only her second play day and she couldn't do that the last time, so we are making progress! 

All of us were so busy agonizing over the course to think about taking pictures! More like a "work day" than a "play day!" lol


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 6, 2020)

MajorClementine said:


> Got up early to feed the horses so I had time to take Clementine out before my husband work today. I took her three miles and she was full of it trotted out from the very beginning. however she did have her head on straight and we had a great drive took us about 30 minutes to do 3 mi and then we walked the last half mile.
> View attachment 41525
> 
> Mr Walter Walnut also known as Wallyhas got to be the smartest horse I've ever driven. we ground drove some hills to work on strengthening a stifle and I also stretch both of his legs. his right leg is less stiff today than it was yesterday. I'll keep working with him and see if I can't get it to improve. The cool thing about Wally is he slows down when he gets nervous rather than spookingtspooking the side or jumping he walks very slowly by something and takes a look at it. today we walked around construction barrels next to a giant articulated loader that was driving around and did circles around manhole covers and mailboxes. I think I'll team him up with Perry those two ought to be a fearless team.


Your reins are interesting. How do you like using the wider ones?


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 7, 2020)

Marsha, I like them because I have the soft bumpy grip stuff on the ends I hold on to. Tammy Rose made these for me. My hands are bad from so many years of grooming so the wider lines combined with the soft grip makes it a lot easier on my hands.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 7, 2020)

Willow, glad your play day was productive. One or two more and Annie will be an old pro at it. The weather does make a difference doesn't it? Had my own cool weather shenanigans here today!


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (Jun 7, 2020)

So I ground drove Coady this evening. My little dude didn’t look thrilled when I harnessed him, but he quickly got over it and we were having a nice drive. Poor guy...he was doing so well for me, but he’s been a little touchy about his mouth since the accident (the right side of his mouth was injured). I brought him around a tight right turn and either something hurt his mouth or something took him back to the accident because he completely lost it. He reared, shot backwards, then shot forward. He mentally checked out. I was able to calm him down a little, but it was a crazy spook fest back up the driveway. He was such a wreck that he wouldn’t even calm down to eat a little grass after I unharnessed him. He would grab a bite, then fly around me like a crazy pony. (I wasn’t trying to lunge him) It was disappointing after the amazing ground drive we had a few weeks ago and it was awful seeing my little man so upset. I wish I knew exactly what triggered him. I know it was something to do with the bit but I’m not exactly sure what. I’d try driving him bitless but I’ve tried several times with a halter before and it did NOT go well. Not to mention that he’s a very forward guy so I’m not sure how I would feel about driving him hitched without a bit. To be honest I’m not sure how safe he would be to hitch anymore. He’ll be ground driving beautifully, then suddenly something will set him off and he does a huge spook. There’s a lot of days that I won’t even ground drive him because he’s especially spooky that day. I just don’t know. I don’t want him or I to get hurt. At the very least I’d like to ground drive him some, even if I don’t hook him again. It’s a nice way to get some exercise for the both of us. I hate to give up on hitching him again; especially since he’s such a wonderful pony to drive, but I have to put our safety first. I’ll wait and see I guess. Thankfully I have Little Joe to drive for the time being to get my driving fix in!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 8, 2020)

I have been in that spook situation more than once and it isn't anywhere I want to be again! 
The bitless bridle works off pressure, like a hackamore. It isn't anything like driving with a halter. If you could find someone to borrow one and try him out it would be good. Not sure investing in one as an experiment would be ideal right now.
Is Little Joe a reliable driver? You might consider ponying Coady behind the cart for exercise.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 8, 2020)

Minidreamz, I think you can try a bitless bridle with just a small fee at Yonies Harness. If you decide it's not for you they refund you.
I had a pony with a damaged jaw that I rode bitless for a little while and he was very responsive to it.
One thing I thought of is Coady's vision. Have you had it checked? I may have asked you this before, if I did I forgot! I'm sorry that he is having a hard time.
Another thing I just thought of was maybe he has a pinched nerve and when he turns "just right" it hurts. I really wish that they could tell us what is bothering them when they are upset.


----------



## MindySchroder (Jun 10, 2020)

@Minidreamz0581 it's so hard to try to guess what their triggers are. And sometimes I think we will just never know. I'm sorry that his drive didn't go better. I was hoping that he was moving forward for you


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 10, 2020)

Well, I bought an egg butt french link snaffle for Cappy. It will be interesting to see what he thinks of it. He has a very fussy mouth and the best I've been able to do for him is a regular half-cheek snaffle with a good curve to the mouth peice. A jointed snaffle with less curve was a fail as was a mullen (epic fail). I got the eggbutt because I am tired of the half cheeks getting caught on everthing and being poked by them (i know they shoudn't rub their faces on humans, but it happens) If this does not work, I'm not sure what to do, it's a problem beyond my ability to sort out. He is current on his dental. He likes the bit to hang low with less than one wrinkle and he is happy when he can chomp. If you guys have any suggestions, let me know. I also thought of a rubber bit, but I'm afraid he'd shred it! Chomp chomp!


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 11, 2020)

Tried the new bit with some positive results. I was ground driving in the pouring rain so it's too soon to get excited. He did seem to chomp less. His mouth was still very active, but more moderate in it's activity. He did seem "lighter" laterally. More free in the jaw maybe. Turning was an adjustment as he kept dropping contact, but I think that is just a matter of the both of us finding his happy place.
I may have gotten the bit a little large, but maybe I can put bit gaurds on it to take up the room. The picture is from the last weekend.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 11, 2020)

He looks content with the new bit, though do I see a little swish of the tail?


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 11, 2020)

That picture is with the old bit. It caught him bewteen chomps! You do see a tail swish but it is a good swish. It's hard to explain but his tail gets moving in time with his bum and his hoof beats like a pendulum. It's cute to see when your sitting behind him. I don't think he moves it, it just has a life of it's own.
He really was a good boy today, I had him out in the pouring rain and he tolerated it well. The sky opened up as soon as I got out and I really wanted to see how he'd be with the bit so I just toughed it out. We were soaked. While my harness was wet I cleaned it. It was a productive afternoon.


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (Jun 12, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> Tried the new bit with some positive results. I was ground driving in the pouring rain so it's too soon to get excited. He did seem to chomp less. His mouth was still very active, but more moderate in it's activity. He did seem "lighter" laterally. More free in the jaw maybe. Turning was an adjustment as he kept dropping contact, but I think that is just a matter of the both of us finding his happy place.
> I may have gotten the bit a little large, but maybe I can put bit gaurds on it to take up the room. The picture is from the last weekend.
> View attachment 41554



Oh my goodness! I hadn’t seen a picture of Cappy yet! Referring back to the discussion of having a soft spot for bays...wow! What a handsome little guy!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 12, 2020)

I don't know what's wrong with me. I am not motivated to drive at all. Mornings are pretty pleasant, so there is no excuse. I've been working on the ground a little with Midnight, brushing and grooming--just am not motivated to hitch. I rode my Ebike 10 miles today, so I don't think it's just plain laziness. Maybe I need someone to drive with me; my sister is too busy and my horsey neighbor is moving. Usually, I am fine going by myself. In a funk, I suppose...


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 12, 2020)

Hi Marsha! I am much more motivated when I have someone to share it with or if I am working on a particular new skill with my horse. I started teaching Annie to pivot in the cart and we are also working on backing straight. She has mastered the stand finally! To be honest I was so looking forward to the play day, but I forgot how they set up courses that are challenging you to be thinking and problem solving on how to get around the course and remembering patterns. Do this and then do it backwards kinds of things while flying through it. I am wanting to work on basic skills and communication with my horse, not trying to remember where I am going and where I have been at top speed. I guess we all have different things that interest us. I'd like Annie to become a good solid trail horse and would like a second one too.

Today my friend came over and she rode with me for 50 minutes while we tooled around and then worked on some of the things I mentioned, so she could see what I was doing. It is fun to be introducing another person to driving, and because she is young; just turned 13 I feel like I am passing something on to her as the next generation of drivers here is non-existent!

I saw something on You Tube a while ago with a kid that belonged to a driving drill team with all these young mini drivers. I'll have to see if I can find it again and post the link. It was really neat to watch as they filmed some of it with a drone so you could see it from above.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 12, 2020)

Thanks Minidreamz! I guess it's been a long time since I posted a picture of Cappy. It's a flattering photo, he has his flaws! He's a funny little man. I have had him for four years and it's taken a long time to get to know his personality. My husband bonded with him immediately but for some reason he was indifferent to me. Finally that has changed. Cookies help


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 12, 2020)

Marsha, you will get motivated again. I think we all are feeling that "funk" one way or another in our lives these days. Life has changed so much. 
Working on the ground is productive. I've been doing alot of in hand and ground driving obstacles and agility things this Spring with the boys and find it more fun that just ground driving. I thought of you and a conversation we had here a year or so ago concerning teaching them to stand on pedastals. I think it was you that said once they learn to do it they can be pesty about it. Both mine kept trying to stand on things so I went ahead and taught them a command and gave them an object to stand on. They think it's great. I probably will regret teaching them because they ARE pesty about it but at least with a command I can control it. I hope I haven't created a monster!


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 12, 2020)

Willow, I felt similar when we went to a schooling show several years ago. The courses were so complex (forwards and backwards and timed) and all we wanted to do was give the horse a postive experience and do some basic schooling. I felt like a fish out of water. I just could not do it. You did 100% better than me. I ended up driving around behind the trailers!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 13, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> Willow, I felt similar when we went to a schooling show several years ago. The courses were so complex (forwards and backwards and timed) and all we wanted to do was give the horse a postive experience and do some basic schooling. I felt like a fish out of water. I just could not do it. You did 100% better than me. I ended up driving around behind the trailers!


A CDE would be easier than these! For those you get to study your dressage test in advance and you can walk the cones over and over the day before and you go through them in order! You can even drive your golf cart around the marathon beforehand and they are well marked. You don't show up and get 10 minutes to look at something, memorize it and go for it as fast as you can. Although, not everyone goes fast, because they are just trying to get around and not mess up because they ring a bell and you get disqualified. 
What I would love to do is a driving clinic like the one Mindy posted about a while back. That would be my dream!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 13, 2020)

And my husband says he could care less about the challenges. There are driving trails and some hazards to drive on there and that's what we like to do best too. Just getting to drive somewhere besides home and around other horses is good. Annie was less nervous this this go around, but the extra excitement does help you make better times!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 13, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> Marsha, you will get motivated again. I think we all are feeling that "funk" one way or another in our lives these days. Life has changed so much.
> Working on the ground is productive. I've been doing alot of in hand and ground driving obstacles and agility things this Spring with the boys and find it more fun that just ground driving. I thought of you and a conversation we had here a year or so ago concerning teaching them to stand on pedastals. I think it was you that said once they learn to do it they can be pesty about it. Both mine kept trying to stand on things so I went ahead and taught them a command and gave them an object to stand on. They think it's great. I probably will regret teaching them because they ARE pesty about it but at least with a command I can control it. I hope I haven't created a monster!


Something about standing on a pedestal makes them feel so good. Their faces are so expressive--"look at me! I'm so smart and handsome!"


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 13, 2020)

Finally drove today. I drove Dapper Dan, as I was in the mood for a very relaxed outing. Mornings are quite pleasant. Wheat harvest is going on now so we got passed by grain semi trucks and noisy trailers. We just moved over into the ditch while they passed. Of course, this gave Dapper Dan a chance to snatch some grass, but I didn't care. 
We left the road and went off into a neighbor's pasture property. It's been a while since he mowed the path, so it was rather rugged, but beautiful and fun, and something different
. Ponied Midnight behind. We went 2.69 miles. Lovely drive.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 13, 2020)

I bet Dapper Dan was happy to get out. That picture is beautiful, at first I thought it was all trees in the distance, then I realized they were rocks.
DD looks sleek and shiney. 
I never tried to pony mine. I don't think I would succeed at it. Peanut would be OK, but Cappy can be obstinate.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 13, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> I bet Dapper Dan was happy to get out. That picture is beautiful, at first I thought it was all trees in the distance, then I realized they were rocks.
> DD looks sleek and shiney.
> I never tried to pony mine. I don't think I would succeed at it. Peanut would be OK, but Cappy can be obstinate.


Midnight is too green and Dapper Dan is too ornery to pony him behind Midnight. She keeps her place behind very nicely; I just cue her with the whip if she starts to come up beside. She gets a little impatient because Dapper Dan is much slower than she is, but that's too bad; she needs to learn patience. Dapper Dan has ponied many a pony over the years. Some are ornery and obstinate--he just digs in and tows them. After a time or two they learn the drill and are fine. I've never been nipped by a ponied horse, but one chewed the cart back rest; I had to have it recovered.
That is part of our little mountain range in the photo. Bigger than it looks. Auodads live on it.
I'm very happy we did not meet any rattlesnakes today. With the wheat fields being cut, that sometimes drives the snakes out into the open.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 13, 2020)

DD is worth his weight in gold, he has taught manners to quite a few horses!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 14, 2020)

Here is the link to the kid's mini horse driving drill team. I came across it last month while googling horses for sale. I didn't even know this was a thing. Thought you all might like watching it. The end of the clip is the best part. Made me want to be part of a pinwheel!


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 14, 2020)

That was awesome! I enjoyed that!
Can you imagine if one one left when they were supposed to go right ?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 19, 2020)

I took Midnight to a chiropractor today. Nothing special going on; it's been a year and I wondered how her body was doing after driving. He did a few adjustments, but said it was "just maintenance". The farm where we met was interesting. 26 peacocks, many strutting and calling. Also raised great danes. One was totally intrigued with Midnight. I wanted to have them stand next to each other, but his owner said he wouldn't stand next to a horse.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 23, 2020)

Today was the day to drive Midnight. I think it's been nearly 3 weeks since we were out last. Can't get anyone to drive with me, so we just went by ourselves. Hitched in the middle of the area, untied, as usual and she stood nicely. I had trouble getting the girth strap to buckle on the longest holes--how can this be when they are on dry lot half a day?? 
I ground drove a few minutes around the boulders and obstacles in the yard and then headed out for the road. Just to give a hint about trouble one can get into--I stopped to open the gate and laid the reins down. Took one rein and asked her to walk up through the gate. Oops. The slack reins wrapped themselves around the axle. She whoaed nicely and I had to unbuckle the finger loop, disentangle the rein off the axle, rebuckle the loop, and we were finally ready to go. What a good girl! Noticed she had gotten her tongue over the bit, so we had to unbridle and rebridle. She rarely does that now, but I watch for it.

There was quite a lot of traffic today, well 6 or seven vehicles passed us. That's a lot for our road! Because we had not been out recently, I turned her to face all the traffic. Of course, they all came from behind so she got some good practice turning. We did mostly walking. 
She had worked up a little sweat by the time we got home and had a nice roll.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 23, 2020)

So Midnight has been midnight snacking? I thought she looked plump in the picture above. Cappy put on a "beer belly" this month and he gets no grass. I think it started with the new first cut hay. More work for both our horses is in the future?
She has turned into a great driving horse for you hasn't she? You should be proud of your accomplishment!
I'd love to see a picture of you driving her, can you get your hubby to take one sometime?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 25, 2020)

Even though the chiropractor didn't find anything glaring, I did notice that Midnight moved much more freely in both directions on our recent drive.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 29, 2020)

I would like to get a few of mine to a chiropractor here. I really should start making a few calls and see who works in my area and what they charge. I think Clementine would really benefit.

Our camping trip this weekend was fun but wasn't great for driving. The mountains up here are packed this summer as I'm sure they are everywhere. The camping spots we usually set up at were taken so where we ended up, while nice, was in a spot that had really steep roads. I did end up driving Candace for a bit but we were always headed straight up a big long hill or straight down. My horses just aren't in good enough shape to do that for more than an hour or so.

Sunday the wind came up and blew like crazy. We ended up moving our camp to a new location when one of our favorite spots cleared out. It was so windy we could stand on the bluff and watch tree after tree blow over. It was supposed to rain/snow overnight so we decided to pack up and head home. We're headed back out for a few days in the middle of the week (we left the trailer, it's only 30-40 min from home) with riding horses. I may take a mini and a cart since I can't be gone on an all day ride with a nursing baby back at camp. But I can go out for an hour drive and the driving is much better from our new camp site.

The horses did do about 6 hours of pony rides over the two days. Any time we were in camp they had a kid sitting on their back. My 3 year old niece is horse crazy (just like her momma was/is) and ate her dinner sitting on Blue's back by the camp fire. My husband just held the lead while he sat by the fire and Blue stood there with Halley on his back while she ate her dinner. We also took them on a few short hikes and down a steep ravine several times to get to the water. We could have hauled a bucket up but we figured it was good for them to go up and down the hill. And, being the lazy humans we were, we held their tails so they could pull us up the hill back to camp.

It wasn't quite what I expected but it was a good experience anyway. I think I'll take a mini camping every time we go.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Jun 29, 2020)

Drug my track with May on Saturday. I usually drag that with the 4 wheeler, but I got a new harness with a collar and I've been dying to use it. 

I had a blast. Never used horses for real work before lol. She wasn't too sure at first, but dug in quick.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 30, 2020)

MajorClem, I enjoyed reading about your camping trip. I made me think of Jeannie and her trips she write about.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 1, 2020)

KLC That's awesome! A working mini. I love it!  

I got a new horse on Sunday. He is a 4 year old silver bay minimal pinto gelding with only a month of driving training but I just could not pass him up after I went to see him.
The trainer vacuumed him all over with a noisy shop vac before hitching. I drove him all around the place and out on the road with traffic. He was so good in the trailer and is settling in really well here. He is smart, curious and chill. Trying to get a decent photo of him, but it is hard to see his face with all his forelock!


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 1, 2020)

Congrarulations! He's very pretty. Does he have a name?


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 2, 2020)

Thank you. His name is Rocko.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 2, 2020)

Now that Rocko has had a few days to settle in I want to start driving him, but I'd rather someone be around for our first time in a new place for him.
I adjusted Kriss' bridle and harness to fit him, but then just ground drove him. He did really well. Went over the bridge no problem. I wasn't sure how he'd be so I ran the reins through the footman loops so I could control his hind end if needed, but I need not have worried because he seems to have a really good mind. If he got concerned about anything he took a good look then carried on. I was relieved he liked Kriss' bit because it was really pricy. Things are looking up around here!


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 2, 2020)

Good idea to have someone on hand for your maiden voyage. He sounds like he's fitting in nicely. How big is he? It's a big help when all your gear fits and you don't have to buy new and wait for it to arrive.
Is he going to be for you to drive?


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 2, 2020)

KLJcowgirl, I like the pictures of May. I use Cappy in the winter to pull the manure tubs to the pile with a sled. He's the only one I have that "earns" his keep


----------



## Kazie (Jul 3, 2020)

I agree with Cayuse about the maiden trip. It does sound like he's fitting in nicely. Congrats on a good mini!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 4, 2020)

He is 35" but needs to get fit. I cannot feel his ribs! I'm going to drive him today be cause my husband is here and then we can make sure the cart is balanced. My plan is for each horse to be switched around and driven by everyone so they are more well rounded. We all three are working on the halt with Annie so she stops right now, not in a couple of steps. I'm taking what the trainer is having me work on for the week and showing them. Let you know how it goes today!


----------



## MindySchroder (Jul 6, 2020)

I love reading about what you all have been up to! I have been missing in action but have been getting some pony time in... we've mainly been hiking lately as I had a friend visiting and only have the one Hyperbike.

Also we had nearly two weeks of big wind storms followed by thunder, lightning and pouring rain, daily. It made hitching up and driving a bit tricky, but just walking was easy enough to fit in between the storms!

I took the ponies up to the mountains for a little unicorn photo shoot on the 4th. That was a lovely way to spend the holiday!

Zorro is super good about water and water crossings. He will always drink from running water on our drives and hardly hesitates to step right in!

Sky on the other hand has struggled with water all her life. In fact it wasn't until she was 15 that I was even able to get her to go THROUGH water! Let alone drink out of a moving stream. And she only did it then because we had big horses in front of us and behind us on our group drive and she felt she COULDN'T stop. However she has been pretty good about water since then. To be honest I didn't think she would walk in this creek as it was fairly close in this spot with all the trees and moss covered rocks. The creek was moving fairly fast and was ice cold. But she didn't even hesitate, just followed me straight in! Then we waded up the creek a fair distance so I could position her in this beautiful spot. Both ponies looked like the 'real' deal in this gorgeous setting! It's such a beautiful spot that it doesn't even look real!










Of course I did enhance these so the ponies look like the real deal, kind of glowing! It was a fun day. I'm hoping to be able to drive Zorro today!


----------



## MerMaeve (Jul 6, 2020)

@MindySchroder, super cute!! It's beautiful country out there!
How did get them to stand still for the pictures with out a lead rope/reins?


----------



## MajorClementine (Jul 6, 2020)

@MindySchroder Where did you get the unicorn horn? I'm looking one for the pony that my nieces ride. I love love your photos. How fun and I love how the horses "glow".

@Willow Flats Rocko is a looker! He's almost the same color as my Wally (albeit a lot cleaner), go figure  It seems like he's going to be a great driver for you. Maybe you'll be able to drive him and Annie as a team at some point.


----------



## MindySchroder (Jul 7, 2020)

MerMaeve said:


> @MindySchroder, super cute!! It's beautiful country out there!
> How did get them to stand still for the pictures with out a lead rope/reins?


I did photo shop the lead rope from my mare, the one with the flowers. She doesn't really listen and is very independent. LOL! But Zorro, my gelding is a professional super model and will stand all day to have his photo taken and be fed treats. So I just unsnapped the long lines and we snapped away! He is wonderful at this and knows that he is to put his ears up and stand pretty!





MajorClementine said:


> @MindySchroder Where did you get the unicorn horn? I'm looking one for the pony that my nieces ride. I love love your photos. How fun and I love how the horses "glow".



I bought these two horns from The Unicorn Maker on Etsy. They are made using a 3D printer and lego plastic so are incredibly lightweight. They are pricey! But I feel totally worth it as they look real


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 7, 2020)

Annie is in LOVE with Rocko, which I am happy she likes him so much, because they will be traveling together to playdays and such. She has been acting shamelessly towards him if you get my meaning.

The past two times I drove Annie she was fussy and rushing, especially back to the barn. She is a forward horse but normally easy enough for me to handle without much pressure. I thought it was frustration due to the recent schooling she has been getting.

Today I took Rocko out first and my new trainer/friend was here so she drove him for a little bit after and was really impressed with him.

Next I hitched Annie and she was all go, not listening too well. My friend drove her and she was even worse with her. When I drove her back she was rushing to get back to the barn. I stopped every 10 feet and made her stand. All of this behavior coincides with her new boyfriend Rocko showing up on the scene!

I was hoping my friend and I could start driving them at the same time and switch mid way 2× a week but we decided she is going to have to be driven away from Rocko and the barn until she can behave first, so I'll have to drive them one at a time for now.
If anyone has dealt with this let me know. My friend says she will settle down after a while. I can't believe how nice she is to Rocko. She was horrible to Kriss Kross for the longest time. 

Saturday my two new friends are both bringing their minis here so we can all drive together. Finding these new local mini friends has been a real miracle! We'll see how my two do with visitors.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jul 7, 2020)

You can try a mare supplement with her to get her to calm down a little. Red Raspberry leaf and Magnesium are common for "mare-ish" mares. I supplement Clementine because of her mood swings. She worse around other mares but I'm guessing it will help with her behavior in regards to Rocko as well.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 8, 2020)

Thanks MC! I have her on raspberry leaf, but will add the magnesium to see if that helps. I've only had one other mare besides Annie and you could never tell when she was in heat.


----------



## MindySchroder (Jul 8, 2020)

The raspberry leaves are meant to add magnesium to their diet, but if they are very low in magnesium I have found they don't do much. The powder is more effective. I feel when they are cycling they tend to be lower in magnesium, though that is only my observation and not scientific in any way.

Also another way to look at this is that she doesn't need to learn to go out with out Rocko but that you can honor her wish of having him join her. It's not a battle for us to win against them, but it can be a time for us to learn to listen and then respond accordingly. If she is feeling lots of angst about leaving him and you keep making her leave him it's very likely that feeling will actually grow and get worse and not get better. Horses really respond to us when we listen to them. Just another way to look at the situation.

My mare Sky was so anxious when I would take Zorro last year. She started to become a danger to herself (and us!) and would race around smashing into fences and gates and falling down on the ground. This started with her whinnying and running around when I would take him out and escalated to her hurting herself. I finally decided I would just take her everywhere with us. So for about 6 months I did that. I have found that now I can take Zorro on a drive or even drive away in the horse trailer and she will whinny but doesn't run around, panic, pace or worry. She just simply goes back to eating. Is this because I honored her worry and allowed her to join us and she found it's easier to stay home? LOL! I don't know exactly and wish I could just simply ask her. But for whatever reason, she is calm now when I take Zorro away.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 8, 2020)

That's an interesting thought Mindy and something worth trying! It's so hard to figure out because I took Rocko out first yesterday and she was not the least bit upset. I'm also wondering if she is experiencing physical discomfort with her heat.

I started he on the mag restore too after I read MC's comment so I'm willing to try anything. At least she's not screaming out to the neighboring horses like she did for two days straight last time.
Feel bad for her. Raging hormones are not fun!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 8, 2020)

When I first got Midnight she was a little crazy around Dapper Dan. I guess because he was a new guy. She settled down in a couple of weeks. Once in a while she does a "mare thing" around him, but not often. She gets anxious left behind or going without him, but doesn't lose her mind. I usually take her when I drive DD.


----------



## MerMaeve (Jul 8, 2020)

Is Rocko gelded? Sounds like Annie is got a crush!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 8, 2020)

MerMaeve said:


> Is Rocko gelded? Sounds like Annie is got a crush!


Yes, he is gelded. In all honesty, everyone around here has fallen in love with Rocko! He's just that kind of guy.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 9, 2020)

Today went so much better with Annie! Yesterday I was painting an arbor we just finished building to create shade for grooming and hitching and all the while I was thinking about things to work on with the horses and Annie's new rushing back to the barn. I don't know if you guys watch Barry Hook's You Tube videos, but I so admire the way he trains driving horses. He's a big but gentle guy and always calling them darling or baby while in training. Probably easier than to remember all the clients horses names! But one thing he always says is; "the horse needs to do what I've asked him to do, because I've asked him to do it." And I was thinking of all the special times with my horses when they didn't want to do something like cross a bridge or a puddle or whatever and that feeling you get when you encourage them to overcome it, or when they are frustrated learning something new like pivoting and you help them with it and they get it. Then I remembered watching a Barry Hook video of him schooling a horse that wanted to get back inside the barn with his buddy and knew this was something I needed to help her with too. It took a lot of half haltling and circling around the barn but she eventually walked up relaxed and we quit on a good note. I was so proud of her!


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 10, 2020)

My husband watches Barry Hook alot. The one thing I noticed about him is those horses are WORKED. This is not a criticism, just an observation. When I was having a hard time with Peanut "standing still" I watched Barry and when he worked on standing still, those horses were tired. So much easier to get them to stand when they are tired! So I revised my training and only asked Peanut to "stand" at the end of the drive instead of at the start of my drive and viola! Thank you Mr. Hook  ! 
The traffic that guy drives in makes me  I'd like a Barry Hook desensitized driving horse of my own.


----------



## charlottein (Jul 10, 2020)

Hello everyone! I have been enjoying reading your adventures. I just had my first driving lesson, with the trainer who is training Chaos this month for me. We had a lot of fun with her experienced mare this afternoon, and are excited for our little man to come home and to drive!


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 10, 2020)

Hi charlottein! I wish i was still taking lessons, they ARE so much fun. How long have you had your Chaos?


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 10, 2020)

Yep, he is all about training a safe driving horse!

Rocko did really well today! I had a friend picking blackberries at the back part of my property. They are so high and dense that she was obsured from view and her head suddenly popped up when I drove Rocko out there. He stopped and took a good look and I asked him to walk and he kept his eyes on her for a bit, but just soldiered on. My little buddy was here too, so I let her drive him for a bit too and she got to canter him, so now she's in love. She wanted to ride in the cart with me, but I'm going to wait on that until he gets fit. He is just plain squishy!!!!


----------



## charlottein (Jul 10, 2020)

We have had him 8 years, leadlined with my daughter when she was little, and since she grew out of years ago, we have been meaning to train him to cart. Instead we just enjoyed him instead! The trainer said he is really doing well, so that is good! Our lessons will just be this month while he is training, though I am sure we will want an occasional one after that.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 14, 2020)

I'd love to see a picture of him if you want to share.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 18, 2020)

I finally took Midnight out this morning before it got too hot. The first weird thing, was all the straps on the breeching were unbuckled! What the heck? Surely the grandchildren didn't do such a thing?? She stood patiently while I tried to figure out where the straps went. 
We headed out and she walked so nicely. She was actually almost brilliant today. Just a couple of teeny shies at scary bushes and objects. There were a lot of big yellow grasshoppers, jumping on her head and shoulders. She just shook her head and didn't get upset.
On the way home, the neighbor flagged me down and needed help, so I had to hurry her home and end the drive. I had planned to do some poles and rock maneuvers at the end of our drive, but we'll save that for another day. Things are a little sere right now; a nice rain would be good.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 18, 2020)

She looks nice with the natural wood cart shafts.
I don't think mine would tolerate grasshoppers very well. Peanut MIGHT, but Cappy'd have a fit


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 18, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> She looks nice with the natural wood cart shafts.
> I don't think mine would tolerate grasshoppers very well. Peanut MIGHT, but Cappy'd have a fit


I was a little concerned about the big grasshoppers, but she just shook her head and kept going. I hate those crawly feet and I thought she'd object, but she didn't seem bothered. What a good girl!
I was hoping the cows would be by the fence today, but I guess they were all in the shade somewhere. 
Can you figure out why children would undo buckled straps on a harness hanging in the horse barn?? There is no other explanation; they were in the barn over the Fourth, playing with Midnight. That strap that hooks to the footman's loop is a dilly to figure out when it's removed. I'll have to have a talk with them when they come to visit next time.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 19, 2020)

That particular strap is always a stinker! I always get the thing backwards. Same with the wrap straps. They LOOK so easy until you take them off. Your story reminds me of when I was a kid and cleaned a double bridle for the first time. Straps and bits and curb chains and reins everywhere. Thankfully Mom came to the rescue.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 19, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> That particular strap is always a stinker! I always get the thing backwards. Same with the wrap straps. They LOOK so easy until you take them off. Your story reminds me of when I was a kid and cleaned a double bridle for the first time. Straps and bits and curb chains and reins everywhere. Thankfully Mom came to the rescue.


At least you had permission and learned something from the experience. 
But it reminds me of when the harness arrives in a box, all mysterious straps and buckles! 
No harm done, and it gave me a chance to brag on Midnight standing so patiently.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Jul 26, 2020)

Drove Que Paso for the first time this year. We were kind of miserable with the heat/humidity and the knats so we just walked around for about 30 minutes or so. I used my new crossties under the metal carport for the fist time. It was wonderful. She stood still while harnessing and hitching and for me to get in the cart for the first time ever. She enjoyed the carport, too. We worked on backing, pivots, turns, and whoa/stand. Her whoa/stand were crappy but her pivots and turning were great. We ran into an obstacle with a shaft end (at a walk) and I had to back and pivot her to get off it and she did all this without getting flustered.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 26, 2020)

Dragon Hill said:


> Drove Que Paso for the first time this year. We were kind of miserable with the heat/humidity and the knats so we just walked around for about 30 minutes or so. I used my new crossties under the metal carport for the fist time. It was wonderful. She stood still while harnessing and hitching and for me to get in the cart for the first time ever. She enjoyed the carport, too. We worked on backing, pivots, turns, and whoa/stand. Her whoa/stand were crappy but her pivots and turning were great. We ran into an obstacle with a shaft end (at a walk) and I had to back and pivot her to get off it and she did all this without getting flustered.


What a good girl to deal with the obstacle so well!


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 1, 2020)

I didn't drive today because I went to watch an HDT. I think I mentioned that the guy that brought all the minis to the HDTs in the past moved out of state, so there was only one mini competing today!

It was encouraging to see some really good driving and also how people handled it when things went haywire. I always like to watch the water hazard in the marathon portion. Some plow right in, others take their time and some outright refuse! One horse reared up and all 4 feet left the ground! She was not having it. With a full size horse the navigator can help you out when trouble comes and you get hung up on something, but when you are driving a mini you're on your own.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 3, 2020)

Drove Dapper Dan in a different area today, a neighbor's pasture. Pretty rough trail up to the pasture but he isn't bothered by that. We saw an old homestead with cellar and well. 
He hasn't been his feisty self lately. Could be the weather, or his 24th birthday coming up. He seems fine, so it is probably just summer heat. Nice and cool this morning, though; perfect driving weather. No bugs (except grasshoppers.) We ponied Midnight so she wouldn't be left home alone.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 3, 2020)

Hard believe he'll be 24, he looks great Marsha. Have you done a mid summer clip yet? I just did my welsh pony yesterday. I was pretty hot and itchy afterwards, but he was cool as a cucumber.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 3, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> Hard believe he'll be 24, he looks great Marsha. Have you done a mid summer clip yet? I just did my welsh pony yesterday. I was pretty hot and itchy afterwards, but he was cool as a cucumber.


No, usually I have to clip him in August but this year he isn't hairing up as bad. I'm keeping his head and legs tidy. I might still have to later, but so far he's okay.
I'm really trying hard to work on the weight on both of them; I hate to think what they'd look like if I WEREN'T trying...


----------



## Willow (Aug 5, 2020)

I didn't drive today because a friend of mine called me for some help. She got a mini from a rescue and doesn't know anything about her background, but was told she is about 6 years old. Cute, sweet little black mare. My friend just found a mini harness at a garage sale, so I went over and tried the harness on her. She is missing a couple of pieces but I have an old harness here, so I think we can work it all out for training. Anyway, I put the saddle on her and fastened the crupper and she just stood there. So we attached the reins to her halter and I just started ground driving her. No issues whatsoever! My friend had some pool noodles laying there and I asked her to stuff one in the tug and she just marched on! I think she has had some training. This is a big time score for my friend and for me to possibly be getting another driving buddy!!!! I had invited her over a year or so ago to try driving. You just never know who you are going to convert!


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 5, 2020)

The above post is me. I usually use my phone and I was on my desktop, so I guess you are a guest if you are not logged in.

I measured Annie today with a level and a sliding t-square. She is actually a little over 37"


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 6, 2020)

Today is my dad's birthday. I always take a sheaf of local wheat to his grave on this day. My sister and I drove our horses out to the cemetery. Beautiful morning. We did encounter some loose dogs today, which is unusual. We walked calmly by, and the dogs came out and barked, but didn't bother us. I had my whip ready. Our horses don't mind dogs. Encountered some goats and a sheep--which freaked Midnight out. But Jackie O paid no attention, so I put Midnight behind her and she survived. We did end up on a highway for a half mile or so, but drivers were very polite. Midnight and Jackie O work so well together. If we ever tried to do a team, they would be perfect. We did not think those old pioneer folks would mind a horse walking among their resting places.
The photo is my sister's black & white pinto, Jackie O, and Midnight. Such good girls!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 6, 2020)

Willow said:


> I didn't drive today because a friend of mine called me for some help. She got a mini from a rescue and doesn't know anything about her background, but was told she is about 6 years old. Cute, sweet little black mare. My friend just found a mini harness at a garage sale, so I went over and tried the harness on her. She is missing a couple of pieces but I have an old harness here, so I think we can work it all out for training. Anyway, I put the saddle on her and fastened the crupper and she just stood there. So we attached the reins to her halter and I just started ground driving her. No issues whatsoever! My friend had some pool noodles laying there and I asked her to stuff one in the tug and she just marched on! I think she has had some training. This is a big time score for my friend and for me to possibly be getting another driving buddy!!!! I had invited her over a year or so ago to try driving. You just never know who you are going to convert!


That is so exciting! Rather like my Midnight; she came from a sale with no background. Never know where one will find a good horse.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 6, 2020)

Nice way for you and your sister to honor your dad Marsha. I have a feeling he was smiling down on you both.


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 6, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Today is my dad's birthday. I always take a sheaf of local wheat to his grave on this day. My sister and I drove our horses out to the cemetery. Beautiful morning. We did encounter some loose dogs today, which is unusual. We walked calmly by, and the dogs came out and barked, but didn't bother us. I had my whip ready. Our horses don't mind dogs. Encountered some goats and a sheep--which freaked Midnight out. But Jackie O paid no attention, so I put Midnight behind her and she survived. We did end up on a highway for a half mile or so, but drivers were very polite. Midnight and Jackie O work so well together. If we ever tried to do a team, they would be perfect. We did not think those old pioneer folks would mind a horse walking among their resting places.
> The photo is my sister's black & white pinto, Jackie O, and Midnight. Such good girls!View attachment 42071


That is a really sweet picture! So glad you two were able to honor your dad in that way.


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 6, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> That is so exciting! Rather like my Midnight; she came from a sale with no background. Never know where one will find a good horse.


I thought of Midnight when I met her!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 8, 2020)

Took Midnight to town today for the birthday party for our town. She was by herself and cried a little but did all right. She gave some cart rides and got petted and photographed. The children this time were exceptional. They asked intelligent questions and interacted with her. And she had some fondant from the cake. I dressed up in pioneer clothes.


----------



## charlottein (Aug 8, 2020)

I am so excited! I drove my Chaos for the first time today! He just came back from 30 days of training on Monday, and I had 2 lessons with the trainers other horses while he was training. So it took me a bit to get him all harnessed up right. I then ground drove from behind the cart around a the block first, and then hopped in and went. He did so well! Finally my dream of driving him is coming true. I need to trim some straps on his harness a bit, and had to punch some holes, and want to adjust his blinders a bit - they are the non-wired kind. But seriously so excited!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 8, 2020)

charlottein said:


> I am so excited! I drove my Chaos for the first time today! He just came back from 30 days of training on Monday, and I had 2 lessons with the trainers other horses while he was training. So it took me a bit to get him all harnessed up right. I then ground drove from behind the cart around a the block first, and then hopped in and went. He did so well! Finally my dream of driving him is coming true. I need to trim some straps on his harness a bit, and had to punch some holes, and want to adjust his blinders a bit - they are the non-wired kind. But seriously so excited!


How exciting! So happy for you. Getting a harness tweaked is amazingly difficult.

I am not sure I would ever name a horse "Chaos". I've had a "Rowdy" and a "Buckly" and a "Cowboy" that were all unsuitable for me. Is there anything in a name?? Maybe I've become a little superstitious...


----------



## charlottein (Aug 8, 2020)

Hah, no he is the most gentle sweet boy, though very clever and not a fan of other boys. He is such a doll that even the trainer wanted to keep him, as does pretty much everyone who meets him. That is the shortened version of his registered name - Bondes Bouncin B Glorious Chaos. The only Chaos he causes is when he is way to smart and finds ways to open latches and get into your things!

Hopefully I have the harness all right! Need to find my book and double check. I did watch a couple videos to double check too!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 8, 2020)

charlottein said:


> Hah, no he is the most gentle sweet boy, though very clever and not a fan of other boys. He is such a doll that even the trainer wanted to keep him, as does pretty much everyone who meets him. That is the shortened version of his registered name - Bondes Bouncin B Glorious Chaos. The only Chaos he causes is when he is way to smart and finds ways to open latches and get into your things!
> 
> Hopefully I have the harness all right! Need to find my book and double check. I did watch a couple videos to double check too!


When the trainer wants to keep one, that's a good clue!


----------



## Dragon Hill (Aug 9, 2020)

Congratulations charlettin, how exciting! Chaos sound like a dream. Having the right pony makes everything so much easier. I do hope you'll be able to share some pictures of your beautiful boy.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 9, 2020)

Charlottein, if you run into any problems with fitting the harness you can always post a picture here and someone will be happy to help.


----------



## charlottein (Aug 9, 2020)

Thanks I definitely will Cayuse! Hopefully I can get some pics this week. I was having too much fun to stop and ask my hubby to take some.


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 10, 2020)

It has been really hot here. Too hot to even drive in the evenings. This morning I thought I'd ground drive Rocko for about 30 minutes before the heat got bad because I wanted to get some exercise. So we did some walk/trot transitions for about 20 minutes when I got the idea to walk him down our long drive to the road so we could go past the barking dogs. They were barking and jumping all over their wire fence and Rocko was cool as a cucumber.

When we got to the road a neighbor was pulling into his driveway so we crossed the street and I asked if we could circle around his front pasture. He said go all the way to the back of my property. It's 10 acres and there is a trail all around it. So we had a great time. On the way out to the back portion the trail wound around an old barn and there were some bushes on one side. The barn was all open and full of stuff but Rocko paid no attention to any of it. On the way back as we were approaching the barn something skittered in the bushes and Rocko jumped sideways...no big deal, but at the same time as we emerged from the bushes we heard some snorting...sounded more like a growl but it was just two horses in a neighboring pasture that were going out of their minds thinking it must be their birthdays because somebody got them a pony! Actually they looked more like llamas because their heads were up in the air they were so excited which scared poor Rocko who whipped around and suddenly the bushes, the indian statue that was in front of all the stuff in the barn had surely come to life and everyone including those two horses, especially the snorter wanted to kill him. So we had our first big lesson, in are you going to trust me even in this? He got really upset, so I'm glad I wasn't in the cart so we could work through it more easily. We circled around by the horses for a while and stood and watched them until everybody settled down. My neighbor said he had never seen those horses move like that before. So everybody got a little exercise today. I got a whole lot more than I had planned, but I didn't want to end on a bad note.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Aug 10, 2020)

Wow, what an adventure! I am glad you were able to work through it, and also glad your adventure was in the morning.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 10, 2020)

It's so interesting how big horses are so scared of little horses. I've had Army Cavalry riders ask me to not drive my little horses in harness around them in a parade. And when a couple of horses start acting crazy, it is easy to set off our little ones. Good thing it all worked out for you this morning. It's so hard to plan for anything that might happen.


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 11, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> It's so interesting how big horses are so scared of little horses. I've had Army Cavalry riders ask me to not drive my little horses in harness around them in a parade. And when a couple of horses start acting crazy, it is easy to set off our little ones. Good thing it all worked out for you this morning. It's so hard to plan for anything that might happen.


That's surprising. I really admire you and Dapper Dan for being able to drive in parades. How did you get started? Obviously one would have to have a horse with a good mind for starters. I've thought about lining up some kids to make noise for practice and then just walking one of my ponies on a lead in our town's parade someday in the future to see how it would go. I'll have to make sure I have trained a solid citizen to take before that day happens.
Can you share some parade advice?


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 11, 2020)

Took Wally out for a few min today then had to tend to the baby so I left him out to graze... He decided to play on the swing set. He's such a good boy. Just kept trying to graze like he wasn't wrapped up in two swings.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 11, 2020)

How the heck...???
Wally!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 11, 2020)

Wally! You are lucky boy someone came and rescued you. 
Mine graze around my swings but it never occured to me they could get tangled in them. Good grief.


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 11, 2020)

That must have been quite the surprise when you first saw him in that tangle! Good thing he is so laid back.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 12, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> That's surprising. I really admire you and Dapper Dan for being able to drive in parades. How did you get started? Obviously one would have to have a horse with a good mind for starters. I've thought about lining up some kids to make noise for practice and then just walking one of my ponies on a lead in our town's parade someday in the future to see how it would go. I'll have to make sure I have trained a solid citizen to take before that day happens.
> Can you share some parade advice?


They don't seem to mind the sirens and horns honking. Bicycles coming up behind, and people darting out from the crowd are worse. They do like following; if you can have yours follow another miniature it will help alot. No way can one prepare for everything one might encounter. At one parade, Dapper Dan refused to cross the black tar lines in the street! A horsey person on hand is good; just a well-meaning amateur doesn't work as well.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 12, 2020)

I have been working with Midnight, winding water hoses and lead ropes around her legs and asking her to lift her feet. I'm hoping this will help if she ever gets tangled up so she won't panic.


----------



## MindySchroder (Aug 17, 2020)

Here are a few videos of our recent drives. It's been so hot and I don't do well in the heat so we took a couple of weeks off. Then it cooled down and felt like fall so we got back out there, only to have it heat up again! LOL! But we will drive when we can...


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 18, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> They don't seem to mind the sirens and horns honking. Bicycles coming up behind, and people darting out from the crowd are worse. They do like following; if you can have yours follow another miniature it will help alot. No way can one prepare for everything one might encounter. At one parade, Dapper Dan refused to cross the black tar lines in the street! A horsey person on hand is good; just a well-meaning amateur doesn't work as well.


How did you handle the black tar lines with DD? Did you have someone to lead him over them, or go around? I saw a horse at the last HDT I went to absolutely refuse to go through the covered bridge. Fortunately after some shenanigans the driver had a navigator that got out of their vehicle and led the horse through. A pony also balked at the water hazzard and started rearing and somehow got one of the shafts over her back. This woman also had a navigator who could pop out and make things right. We never know what new thing our horses will need a little time and training with because it's new and they just haven't been exposed to it before. Like you said; you can't prepare for everything. It's such a special feeling for me though when they come across whatever it was that scared them the next time and it's no problem.


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 20, 2020)

No driving here! We have been having record heat and lightning which has caused fires all over California. No fire here but we are covered in ash and it is really smokey. Annie has broken out in huge hives! Just gave her an antihistamine.
We have some family members 30 miles away that have been evacuated. Crazy times!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 20, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> No driving here! We have been having record heat and lightning which has caused fires all over California. No fire here but we are covered in ash and it is really smokey. Annie has broken out in huge hives! Just gave her an antihistamine.
> We have some family members 30 miles away that have been evacuated. Crazy times!


Good grief. What next?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 20, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> How did you handle the black tar lines with DD? Did you have someone to lead him over them, or go around? I


Luckily it was on the street as we were approaching the parade beginning. I took him up on the side of the street. It was sort of an open area with rough grass. The parade route was on a bricked street so we were fine there. He has never bothered about tar strips since, so who knows what was in his horsey brain that day. But there was no way he was going to step over those.


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 24, 2020)

The fires are still not contained here and the air quality is really bad with all the smoke. Feeling pretty helpless for my 3 horses. 

I have been treating Annie with antihistamines and her hives have pretty much disappeared so that's good.

Not sure what it's like in other states with Covid, but you can't even get a haircut here. Now with all the smoke I can't do much outside which is my favorite place to be. Looking forward to fall!!!


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 24, 2020)

We've had some really smokey/ashy days here with local fires but they usually only last a couple of days. I can't imagine how bad it is there right now. A bunch of our wildland fire guys from here in Utah just headed out to California to help. I hope, with more help coming in from other states, they can get the fires under control.

It's just been too hot to drive here. We are usually cooling off by now but we've had a record breaking hot/dry 4 weeks here.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 24, 2020)

Mornings have been beautiful here. I try to get my yard work finished before it gets hot. Getting the horses brushed and produce picked and everything watered takes time. Then I sometimes go for an ebike ride. About 10 miles is a good ride before it gets too hot. I've been too lazy to hitch Midnight--and I still have a little touch of anxiety so I put it off. Chores are my excuse. It's sad, but true.

Hopefully my sister will come out this week for a drive and we can get some more miles on Midnight.


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 24, 2020)

MajorClementine said:


> We've had some really smokey/ashy days here with local fires but they usually only last a couple of days. I can't imagine how bad it is there right now. A bunch of our wildland fire guys from here in Utah just headed out to California to help. I hope, with more help coming in from other states, they can get the fires under control.
> 
> It's just been too hot to drive here. We are usually cooling off by now but we've had a record breaking hot/dry 4 weeks here.


Really dry and hot here too! We can use all the help we can get. 
I get homesick for our old mountain town but had to remind myself that if we hadn't moved we would be evacuated right now and wondering if our house was still standing. We put a lot of work into it, so I hope for the new owners it makes it so they can enjoy it for years to come.


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 24, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Mornings have been beautiful here. I try to get my yard work finished before it gets hot. Getting the horses brushed and produce picked and everything watered takes time. Then I sometimes go for an ebike ride. About 10 miles is a good ride before it gets too hot. I've been too lazy to hitch Midnight--and I still have a little touch of anxiety so I put it off. Chores are my excuse. It's sad, but true.
> View attachment 42193
> Hopefully my sister will come out this week for a drive and we can get some more miles on Midnight.


Marsha,
Love this picture! Made me smile
I'm with you. It's always best to have someone along when you are working with a new or still a little green horse. Really neat that you have a sister that drives!

I'm starting to consider Annie no longer green, but she needs miles outside of her comfort zone. My new friend works at a ranch so our next step is to trailer out there and drive the trails when the heat and smoke are gone. 
Rocko is is still green and learning to use his body and needs to build muscle. He had only 30 days of training when I got him and I have driven him just 18 times.

I might bring them both to the next play day if the air quality improves.


----------



## ravenwoodfarm (Aug 25, 2020)

Good Morning from Florida! It’s very hot here so driving Tucker has to be first thing in the morning. My husband comes along in the farm cart since Tucker is still somewhat green and needs miles. Prayers for all you facing the fires. We are in the peak of hurricane season ugh!


----------



## MindySchroder (Aug 25, 2020)

Zorro and I went camping with our friends Molly and Gracie and then Molly switched Gracie out for Goldie on Saturday. We went to a large lake that is about 2 1/2 hours from my house and just 25 minutes from Molly's, Canyon Ferry. My dad has a lake house up there as well.

We went around looking for good driving trails and found a beautiful trail on the first day, but we weren't sure if we were trespassing so we didn't repeat that one. Though I would have loved to because Zorro lost a boot there! Eeeek! We did back track but couldn't find the boot. Good thing 4 new boots for him arrived at my house while I was gone!

This video is Friday afternoon and the first trail:


Then on Saturday we braved the highway for about 3/4 of a mile and drove the ponies over to my dad's house! There we played on the beach and went in the lake with the ponies for about an hour and then drove back to our camp site. Molly has a Sacco dog cart that she can put behind her hyperbike and then her toddler can ride with us! Of course he did NOT ride on the Sacco on the highway, only once we got on the quiet lake road. Molly's hubby followed us on the highway with his flashers on because we had to climb a long steep incline that was also curvy and I was worried people would come around the corners going 55 and not see us until the last minute. People following were polite when they passed us but of course the vehicles coming towards us didn't slow down. It was harrowing for sure!


Then on Sunday we went exploring up what looked like a promising trail that swiftly turned into a nightmare. But me being me, kept wondering if the trail would get better. It did not. So we had to turn around and go back down. Something we were all dreading! The ponies kept trying to dive off the trail, thinking the grassy steep hill was better. It was not. Driving with me can be scary I'll admit! Of course we were out hiking at this point. The ponies could never have pulled us up this incline.


After we survived this, were thoroughly sweaty and stinky, we chose to drive around the nice little lake side subdivision roads. Again we ended up off roadin' some, bouncing around the rocks and bunch grass and the cactus. Sigh. Next time we will stick to the roads and start earlier in the day! We all got too hot and tired on this drive. When we got back to camp we packed up and headed home! No videos or photos from this part as I was just too tired after the climb shared above.

On Friday this week Molly and I will be heading to Great Falls Montana to pick up my new Shetland baby, Oliver. I am so excited!!! I'll bring Zorro along so the baby doesn't have to ride home alone. Zorro's an old hand at trailering and I'm hoping they will bond some in the trailer on the way home


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 25, 2020)

Nice looking colt, congratulations Mindy!


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 25, 2020)

Mindy, Oliver looks like a real cutie! Wondering what height his parents are and what you think he might finish out at.

Zorro will be a great example for him and give him confidence on the ride to his new home. Excited for you!


----------



## MindySchroder (Aug 25, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> Mindy, Oliver looks like a real cutie! Wondering what height his parents are and what you think he might finish out at.
> 
> Zorro will be a great example for him and give him confidence on the ride to his new home. Excited for you!



Thank you both for your compliments!

Oliver's mom is 36 or 37" tall. I'm not 100% sure how tall his daddy is. Here is a link to a blog post (https://www.theessentialhorse.com/post/introducing-double-treble-finely-tuned-aka-oliver) that has photos of his parents. I guess his daddy is known for making big babies. They often out grow their AMHR papers. Of course I like them too tall so it will work out perfectly! He was 27" tall when he was born and this photo is him standing beside a 34" tall mare. Oliver is 4 months old right now:


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 26, 2020)

You will certainly enjoy Oliver. They have a different movement than miniatures, I think, and he will be so flashy. Look out, Zorro, for competition some day! That drive will be one to remember, Mindy!

I took Midnight out today. I don't know why I am still so nervous about going out alone. She hitched up nicely and we took off, leaving Dapper Dan behind. About half a mile into our drive she decided she didn't want to go on. I had used the whip to cue her into position for the cart and left it behind, but was able to persuade her to go on by voice and rein. The first mile, she waffled around on the road, trying to see if she could turn back, but we kept going. Passed some nice cows and she gave them a look but wasn't very concerned. (I'm rather glad they didn't follow us on the fenceline, though.) About 2 miles in I stopped to pick up a stalk of milo to use for a whip as she was still trying to waffle. She is so sensitive that a slight brush with the stalk got her on the straight and narrow. 
Then I decided to turn on the music on my phone. Oh dear! That set her off. I like old folk songs and the harmonica sounded like a bogey for sure. She finally settled down from that and got used to it. The next scary thing was dried clumps of debris that had washed up and lodged in the fences by the road. We got past those. Then two big tractors with wide plows were in a field, revving up. She got past those fine. 
The last two miles were uneventful. She had worked up a sweat by the time we got home, as it was also warming up some. A nice roll and some breakfast, though, and she was all good. We went 4 miles total, around the section. Some dirt, some gravel, some pavement.
I have to say my toes did curl and time or two. But Midnight is such a good girl and comes down from being silly easily.
When I was out walking two days ago a wild hog ran across the road in front of me. It is a fear that we will see one on our drives. But I am assured by hunters that they are very shy and we are very unlikely to encounter one.


----------



## MindySchroder (Aug 26, 2020)

Sounds like an eventful drive with Midnight for sure! Those mares certainly keep us on our toes!

Zorro is also a Shetland so I am familiar with the bigger movement for sure!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 26, 2020)

MindySchroder said:


> Sounds like an eventful drive with Midnight for sure! Those mares certainly keep us on our toes!
> 
> Zorro is also a Shetland so I am familiar with the bigger movement for sure!
> [/QUOTE
> Now I think I remember you said he was a Shetland. Some people think their temperament is quite different than Miniatures. I've only owned one Shetland, so I can't say. What do you think? I am wondering if Midnight may be Shetland; looking at Oliver's picture I remember the way the mare I had before stood, and Midnight seems similar.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 26, 2020)

Marsha, that sounds like a great drive with Midnight. She is proving to be sensible. You should be proud of all you have accomplished with her since she came to you.

Mindy, your little guy is a leggy one, bet he'll grow big, which if he was mine, would make me happy. He sure is his Daddy's son . He makes me wish I had the ability to get a youngster to start, but I'm past that! I do better with the old-timers at this point, lol.


----------



## MindySchroder (Aug 27, 2020)

It's probably not fair to compare Zorro to other miniatures. His Shetland is 100% Arenosa. If you have followed the Shetland trend you may recognize this bloodline as being VERY flashy and firey in the halter ring. And you rarely see them driving. If you do it's briefly in the show ring. Definitely NOT doing what Zorro and I do! I put many many hours into Zorro, preparing him 100% in all ways before every attaching him to anything. During his 2-3 year old year I wasn't sure he would even be a driving pony. He was very reactive and snorty all the time. He instinct was to run and hide. He was explosive. So in that way I would say he was definitely harder than a mini. LOL! But again his pedigree makes that a little different.

Oliver is a completely different blood line and one that is proven in the driving ring. So his temperament is already so different than Zorro's was at his age. I'm super excited to bring him along! And now that Zorro is such a solid citizen he can really help Oliver tackle hard things with a quiet mind. This is the right time to bring in a baby that's for sure!

And @Cayuse I too love my minis big and my ponies small! LOL! 40-42" is my favorite height for driving. I just do too many very difficult drives for the tiny minis. My friend Molly's little 32" mare is a rock star but she does have to pick and choose which drives to bring Goldie on because sometimes she just won't physically be able to do them. But she will NEVER stop and will always give it her all!!


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 28, 2020)

Our sky cleared finally so my little friend came over to drive this morning. Thank goodness my husband was home working in the shop. Autumn was driving Rocko and I was driving Annie. We were having such a good time. Autumn was cantering Rocko. And my husband had come out and asked if he could take a turn driving Annie, so he was heading her up while I got out of the cart when all of a sudden we were buzzed by a low flying helicopter that was so loud. Annie spooked and I was out of the cart but had the reins in hand and asked my husband to hang on to her head. All was good until I heard him say Uh Oh! I looked up and Autumn was on the ground and Rocko was flying off with the cart behind him! I was able to give Annie over to my husband. It all happened so fast I didn't see it. I had left our front gate open because we have been driving down our road and turning around at the main street and he was headed that way but by the grace of God he turned at the barn and around and around the barn and the first pasture he went. The cart did get on it's side once but popped back up. 

She has a very slight build, I don't even think she weighs 100 lbs, plus the fact that she was cantering at the time when he spooked is what I think led to her flying out. Had they been at a walk I doubt it would have went that way. She rides and knows how to control a horse. When I got to him and got him to stop I just stood there with him until he calmed down. The reins were wrapped around a wheel, but luckily there was slack in them and were easy to remove. I told her I would drive him back, but she wanted to get back in the cart and so she drove him around for about another 10 minutes and he was fine. She scraped her elbow and Rocko scraped the back of his leg, so I had two to doctor but everyone is going to be just fine. She was wearing her helmet and the flange popped off of it so I am glad she was wearing it. No idea why that person dipped so low with that helicopter! It was really loud. No wonder they use them to herd cattle and wild mustangs!!!


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 28, 2020)

Wow,Willow! Sorry to hear about the helicopter, I sure hope the pilot didn't do it intentonally. We have alot of small planes here and sometimes they fly low over our paddock but no dive bombing. Glad Rocko and Autumn were able to get back on track for a few minutes afterwards, the fact that he settled down quick is a good thing.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 28, 2020)

Yikes! And double yikes! Any damage to the harness or cart? I bet Autumn will be a little sore tomorrow.
Crazy aircraft! Pilot was probably saying, "O look at those cute horses; let's fly down and get a closer look."
Thank goodness it turned out okay. At least Rocko didn't wreck. Something similar happened to Dapper Dan and me many years ago and he acted like he forgot all about it the next day. Hope Rocko does the same.


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 29, 2020)

We were really lucky he didn't wreck. It is such a wierd feeling to be calmly making your way to your horse under those terrifying circumstances without running! 

Just the day before we went for a walk down the main road and cars were buzzing by and a bike zipped right by his nose and no reaction.


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 29, 2020)

No damage to harness or cart.


----------



## MindySchroder (Aug 29, 2020)

Wowza!! You guys are so lucky that it all ended well for sure! What a relief!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 30, 2020)

I took Dapper Dan out this morning. We had rain in the night so had to stick to paved roads. Ponied Midnight. It was already getting muggy; ugg. You can see the haze in the distance. He was a little sweaty when we got home so I decided to clip him. Didn't work, as blades are dull. I'm sending mine off to be sharpened and decided to order some new 10's and some 7's. Andis site says they are out of stock. Chewy site says it has blades.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 2, 2020)

Now I am not sure what to think about Rocko! When my husband came home I told him about Rocko not wanting to lift his back feet and he said he was like that with him that morning. *BEFORE* the helicopter incident. 

I exercised him today and he seemed completely fine. Afterwards, I picked up his front feet no problem. When I went for the backs he threw his behind into me to push me away and wanted to fight about it. I took a rope and wrapped it around his back leg, which before I could do anything he rested that foot, and was standing there resting with all his weight on the supposedly bad leg, licking and chewing. He hasn't been one to lift his back feet right away willingly, so now I am not 100% sure if this due to pain or a new testing he is trying out. I lifted both back hinds with the rope, just held it for a few seconds on each side, and he seemed ok with it. I am going to still assume he has a pain issue for now to be safe, but I am looking forward to Saturday where he will get a full assessment.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 2, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> Now I am not sure what to think about Rocko! When my husband came home I told him about Rocko not wanting to lift his back feet and he said he was like that with him that morning. *BEFORE* the helicopter incident.
> 
> I exercised him today and he seemed completely fine. Afterwards, I picked up his front feet no problem. When I went for the backs he threw his behind into me to push me away and wanted to fight about it. I took a rope and wrapped it around his back leg, which before I could do anything he rested that foot, and was standing there resting with all his weight on the supposedly bad leg, licking and chewing. He hasn't been one to lift his back feet right away willingly, so now I am not 100% sure if this due to pain or a new testing he is trying out. I lifted both back hinds with the rope, just held it for a few seconds on each side, and he seemed ok with it. I am going to still assume he has a pain issue for now to be safe, but I am looking forward to Saturday where he will get a full assessment.


Definitely sounds like he needs to be looked at. Let us know what you find out. It's the way to know if he is testing you or asking for help.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 2, 2020)

I agree with Marsha, it won't hurt to have someone take a peak at him just to be on the safe side.

I ground drove Cappy today and he was just awful. It's days like this when I wonder why I bother, lol. He reverted back to spooking and being super "hot", spinning and jumping and doing whatever else fell into his head. The one thing that concerns me is Sunday when we were done driving, I went to fix his harness and he snapped at me. Today he did the same, only it was not a nip but more agressive. Something to keep an eye on as he's usually not like that, so I wonder if he is uncomfortable. My hunch is he isn't, rather he's feeling TOO good with the cool weather. He's been known to be pushy and rude so I guess I shouldn't be surprised that this part of his personality has reappeared for whatever reason. I'll just have to cope  until he rearranges himself back into "Happy Cappy". Good thing he's cute and I love him.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 2, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> I agree with Marsha, it won't hurt to have someone take a peak at him just to be on the safe side.
> 
> I ground drove Cappy today and he was just awful. It's days like this when I wonder why I bother, lol. He reverted back to spooking and being super "hot", spinning and jumping and doing whatever else fell into his head. The one thing that concerns me is Sunday when we were done driving, I went to fix his harness and he snapped at me. Today he did the same, only it was not a nip but more agressive. Something to keep an eye on as he's usually not like that, so I wonder if he is uncomfortable. My hunch is he isn't, rather he's feeling TOO good with the cool weather. He's been known to be pushy and rude so I guess I shouldn't be surprised that this part of his personality has reappeared for whatever reason. I'll just have to cope  until he rearranges himself back into "Happy Cappy". Good thing he's cute and I love him.


Dapper Dan snapped at me one day recently when I was hitching. I figured maybe his arthritis was bothering him, but we went anyway and he was fine when we got home. And same here, good thing he is cute and mostly loveable! He'll always be my special horse, even when he is terrible. But I know the feeling of why am I trying to drive; why can't I just have a lawn ornament. Then, we have a good day and all's well.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 3, 2020)

Sometimes I would like a mini that I could hitch and drive by myself without needing assistance. I've posted about it before and worked on it with both of them but they each have their seperate issues that keep me from being independent. On the other hand, they have many positive qualities, so it all works out in the end.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 3, 2020)

My trainer friend came over today and we had planned to drive Annie and ground drive Rocko, but her horse had a very serious colic yesterday and ended up in surgery and she wanted to go visit him today. The surgery was successful but the whole ordeal was pretty scary. So we just took Rocko and Annie for a walk out on our two lane road where cars fly and they both did really well. She was banging on the mailboxes along the way, drawing Annie between closely set mailboxes and running her up and down the ditch that runs along the roadway. She is really good at thinking of things to build the horses confidence. 

Rocko seems a lot better. He was trotting around this morning and came running when I went out to feed. I still have the body worker coming on Saturday afternoon and will most likely start having her come once a month while we work on fitness. I need to work on building up Rocko's hind end. He has lost weight since he has been here and I can now feel some ribs when I apply pressure where I couldn't feel them at all before! He needs to build some muscle. He definitely is doing a little testing now that he has settled in here. He was balking on the lead when I went to bring him in from the pasture just now. Good try little guy. lol


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 5, 2020)

Rocko did good on the ground driving today. Even though he was actively looking for the rabbit that lives beneath the berries at my back pasture it still scared him when it shot out. lol After I ground drove him I hosed him off and tied him up to dry. He kept gnawing on the wooden post so I went and got some No Chew. I soaked the post with it and he just lapped it up like he was having an ice cream sunday! I've used dish soap and that seems to work better. When I got him his name was Chuey (pronounced Chewey) Now I think I know why. 

I decided to take him out to the road on the lead while he continued drying. We got a few properties down and I met a person that was in town visiting and wanted to see Rocko, so we stood and chatted for a bit. Rocko was a lot more nervous about the traffic, rattling trucks and trailers when he was just standing there, not on the move so it was good for him. Plus he was in a halter and could see everything all at once. I plan to do more of that. The body worker comes later this afternoon so I'll let you know what she says.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 5, 2020)

The body worker was here and she gave Rocko the works. She did not see any major reactions that would indicate a need for a chiropractor. She thinks it is just soft tissue that is sore. He was only resting his left foot and by the end of the session he rested his right foot. She works closely with the trainer that trained Annie where we go for the play days and thinks it would be a good idea to take him down there so he can have him pull the sled first before hitching and see how he does before hitching him again so that's my plan.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 6, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> The body worker was here and she gave Rocko the works. She did not see any major reactions that would indicate a need for a chiropractor. She thinks it is just soft tissue that is sore. He was only resting his left foot and by the end of the session he rested his right foot. She works closely with the trainer that trained Annie where we go for the play days and thinks it would be a good idea to take him down there so he can have him pull the sled first before hitching and see how he does before hitching him again so that's my plan.


Good news. Now you can move on together. 
I take my horses on walks with me often. I pick up litter on the rural road as we walk and it's a good opportunity to kick cans around their feet, flick beer boxes along their backs and tummies, hang stuff off of them, and investigate culverts. I've drug 50 foot chains home fastened around their necks, balanced sofa cushions and all kinds of large debris on their backs. It's a good time to practice giving to pressure, our whoa and stand. One thing I am super glad I learned is never to let a horse graze while we are on a walk. I wish I had known that when I first got Dapper Dan!! He is terrible to take on a walk when I have to go down into a ditch for trash.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 6, 2020)

Marsha,
I would love to see a sofa cushion on the back of a mini! Lol

Feeling inspired! Thanks.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 6, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> Marsha,
> I would love to see a sofa cushion on the back of a mini! Lol
> 
> Feeling inspired! Thanks.


Have to pick that stuff up before the County comes along with their shredders--they just run over everything! Can you imagine the mess a shredded cushion would make??


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 7, 2020)

Nice drive with Midnight today. We went early while the weather was nice. She did very well. My toes didn't curl when we passed cows, but some scary piles of weeds from the road grader caused a reaction. We spent time chatting with two neighbors and she stands so nicely.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 7, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Nice drive with Midnight today. We went early while the weather was nice. She did very well. My toes didn't curl when we passed cows, but some scary piles of weeds from the road grader caused a reaction. We spent time chatting with two neighbors and she stands so nicely.


That's great Marsha! The stand is so important and really takes a lot of patience to teach. You two are doing really well.


----------



## diamond c (Sep 7, 2020)

My daughter drove my team of mini dunks for the first time hitched To the wagon today. They did great considering tumbleweed is new at this.we walked around for an hour and a half.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 8, 2020)

We are covered in ash again, it's hot and the air is filled with smoke and the wind is gusting! Hoping for some improvement in the air quality tomorrow. The horses can go out but are choosing to stay in it's so miserable!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 9, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> We are covered in ash again, it's hot and the air is filled with smoke and the wind is gusting! Hoping for some improvement in the air quality tomorrow. The horses can go out but are choosing to stay in it's so miserable!


Oh my goodness. That's terrible. We are the opposite here, for a change. Wind chill of 31 and rain. Wouldn't you know I clipped Dapper Dan last week? I put his blanket on him this morning. Very weird September for us.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 9, 2020)

I was debating on fitting in another clip too. 
We would love some rain to put all these fires out!
Now there are several in Oregon too.
My friend took this photo this morning. When the sun comes up and the smoke is mixed with fog it is orange and same when it goes down at night. Feels like the twilight zone.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 10, 2020)

Are you able to evacuate if you have to?


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 10, 2020)

Yes, we are able to evacuate if we needed to. Fortunately we are not close to a fire ourselves, it's just that there are so many large uncontained fires that with the weather patterns we get smoke and ash. Lots of ashes! I was outside yesterday and my friend sent me a text and as I was answering her it looked like it was lightly snowing on my phone screen.
I could see my neighbor outside using her leaf blower to blow away the ashes.  She looked just like Pig Pen from the Peanuts series with a big cloud of ashes swirling around her. I wanted to yell over there to suggest maybe using a hose instead of sending all that back into the air.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 10, 2020)

My son, a certified arborist, said this would happen in California. There is a beetle killing trees and all those dying trees are fire danger. Poor management of forests. It is a difficult situation, managing those areas with so many homes, tourists and towns now. And corporations and government agencies react instead of acting. Heartbreaking and terrifying.

We had a lot of fire danger several years ago by us during a drought, and we still get nervous when we smell smoke anywhere. I had my horses loaded in the trailer one day when there was fire across the road in open land.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 10, 2020)

My husband said the same thing about the forest management and how it increased the risk (he's a fireman). 
I'm glad you are safe WIllow, I was worried.


----------



## charlottein (Sep 13, 2020)

Oh gosh, I really hope you get some rain. We had terrible fires here in Colorado this year, but luckily the snow last week finally got them under control. We had orange skies as well and ash on our cars all the way in Denver. We only got to drive once this week today, as work was really busy and with the snow and rain. Chaos did great, but our weanling is still upset every time she is left alone, understandably. My trainer suggested having the filly come along some time, but I am not yet confident enough for that. Have any of you taken young ones along, and any suggestions?


----------



## MindySchroder (Sep 14, 2020)

I used to pony Zorro off the back of the cart when I drove his mama. I waited until he was a little older as he was a tough one to halter train. He hated the feeling of the halter on his face so I had to take it nice and easy with him. But ponying him wasn't ever a problem! Then I ponied his mama off the back of his cart last year. She is older and has arthritis and a clubbed front foot and has made it known that she doesn't like to go with us anymore so I don't make her now.


I brought home a weanling baby a few weeks ago and last night he thought about coming with us on our drive. He made it down to our neighbors about 20 acres away, when he saw an open gate into a field and headed off to explore. So I turned Zorro around and we took the baby home. LOL! But I do think I'll bring him along with us in the mountains and just let him run free behind and around us. I'm going to have a little velcro neck collar made for him with his name and my phone number on it just in case, but I don't think he'll stray very far. He is pretty attached to both myself and Zorro....


For most cases I would just pony him behind us but he isn't very good at keeping up and I don't want to be pulling on his head at his young tender age. He can keep up at his own pace if I don't have a halter and lead rope on him. We will practice this in our 15 acre pasture where I have a mowed driving track. There isn't any green grass out there so I think Oliver will be more interested in following us than in eating.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 14, 2020)

charlottein said:


> Oh gosh, I really hope you get some rain. We had terrible fires here in Colorado this year, but luckily the snow last week finally got them under control. We had orange skies as well and ash on our cars all the way in Denver. We only got to drive once this week today, as work was really busy and with the snow and rain. Chaos did great, but our weanling is still upset every time she is left alone, understandably. My trainer suggested having the filly come along some time, but I am not yet confident enough for that. Have any of you taken young ones along, and any suggestions?


Thank you Charlottein. Wow snow already?!! We have such a long summer season here it is hard to imagine. Still in the 90's here. Normally we don't get any rain in September or even until the very end of October but you never know, it has been such a strange year.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 14, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> My son, a certified arborist, said this would happen in California. There is a beetle killing trees and all those dying trees are fire danger. Poor management of forests. It is a difficult situation, managing those areas with so many homes, tourists and towns now. And corporations and government agencies react instead of acting. Heartbreaking and terrifying.
> 
> We had a lot of fire danger several years ago by us during a drought, and we still get nervous when we smell smoke anywhere. I had my horses loaded in the trailer one day when there was fire across the road in open land.


Yep, they are more interested in getting solar on every rooftop and electric cars in every garage. The county also made sure we put fire sprinklers in our house, but they don't manage the forests and just blame everything on climate change.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 15, 2020)

My sister came out with Jackie O to drive today. After 2 miles, Jackie was pretty tired and already sweaty. We had to walk alot and my sister even got out for a half mile or so. Jackie doesn't drive very often, and she is older. Plus the humidity was up. It did not hurt Midnight to walk most of the way, but she was feisty. I'm glad she is in such good condition and health. Semi gravel trucks passed us 3times, the County road patching machine, and several cars. Jackie is so good with traffic, so that really helped Midnight. They work well together.


----------



## charlottein (Sep 15, 2020)

MindySchroder said:


> I used to pony Zorro off the back of the cart when I drove his mama.



Oh great! How old was Zorro? I don't want to push and tire her out. Echo is very well halter trained, she is a pro at walks with us luckily. So did you just tie to the back or hold the lead? The trainer suggested tying to the side to the hold back D ring so she could watch and learn. Want to make sure we are being safe for sure...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 15, 2020)

charlottein said:


> Oh great! How old was Zorro? I don't want to push and tire her out. Echo is very well halter trained, she is a pro at walks with us luckily. So did you just tie to the back or hold the lead? The trainer suggested tying to the side to the hold back D ring so she could watch and learn. Want to make sure we are being safe for sure...


When I pony, I cross tie, a lead attached to each side of the seat, so she cannot get up beside the wheel. I've tried holding the lead and that doesn't work. Just go slow at first until she gets the hang of it. This is assuming that your mare is an experienced driving horse.
Added a photo of how I crosstie to the back of the cart.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 17, 2020)

No driving for me for a while. I was doing some hand sewing today and my hand got stiff. I looked and there is a giant lump on the top of my hand. Popped up just like that. Went to dr and it is a giant hematoma. Will take at least 2 weeks to heal. Guess I was lucky it didn't happen in my brain...
And wouldn't you know the weather is cooling off. aaarrrgghh!


----------



## MerMaeve (Sep 17, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> No driving for me for a while. I was doing some hand sewing today and my hand got stiff. I looked and there is a giant lump on the top of my hand. Popped up just like that. Went to dr and it is a giant hematoma. Will take at least 2 weeks to heal. Guess I was lucky it didn't happen in my brain...
> And wouldn't you know the weather is cooling off. aaarrrgghh!


Sorry to hear! I had to look it up, basically a bruise?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 17, 2020)

MerMaeve said:


> Sorry to hear! I had to look it up, basically a bruise?


More like an aneurysm, I think. I just need to be careful around rowdy Dapper Dan so I don't bump it. eek.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 17, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> No driving for me for a while. I was doing some hand sewing today and my hand got stiff. I looked and there is a giant lump on the top of my hand. Popped up just like that. Went to dr and it is a giant hematoma. Will take at least 2 weeks to heal. Guess I was lucky it didn't happen in my brain...
> And wouldn't you know the weather is cooling off. aaarrrgghh!


Rats! Sorry to hear it. Hoping it clears up sooner than the 2 weeks!


----------



## charlottein (Sep 19, 2020)

Thanks Marsha - and I am sorry to hear about your hand!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 28, 2020)

Well, I have to whine a little. The day after the hematoma showed its ugly face, I came down with shingles. It's been a rocky time. It's been almost two weeks and the lump on the hand is still there and somewhat painful. I may have to follow up on that. I've been able to take the horses for short hand walks, but that's it. I might be able to drive Dapper Dan this week, as he is my rocking chair. No way can I take Midnight out. I don't want to overdo and set myself back. And it was my birthday; my sister gifted me a set of large orange cones to play with, but they will have to wait.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Sep 28, 2020)

Oh Marsha, I hope you will be feeling better soon!


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 28, 2020)

Marsha I feel for you! Shingles too. Oh boy. You are having a tough time of it. Hang in there, better days are to come! I love the gift your sister gave you! I always want more cones. I just cashed in our Lowes reward points to use for cones and our local Lowes were out of them when I went in to get some. Two things I always want for gifts...cones and gardening gloves.
Get well soon!!!!!!


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 28, 2020)

I had a driving lesson today with Annie and she did really well. Her pivoting is improving and we also straddled a pole between the cart wheels. She was spooked by the pole at first but got over it really quickly. Funny how she can jump over it in the round pen no problem and then when she saw it out in the training area she was; Whoa, what is that doing here, and you want me to do what???!!! Really proud of her and the progress she is making. It really helps to have someone pushing us to try new things.

I have also started re-doing the pasture and took Marsha's advice to go with t-posts. I found out about the wedge loc system for doing corners with the t-posts on-line and so I purchased some and my husband was really impressed with the system being we didn't have to re-dig holes for posts in the clay soil which is like cement this time of year. I previously had 3 rows of the electric poly rope but think that was maybe overkill for these little guys so I am going to start out with 2 rows and see how that goes. We have perimeter fencing all around now (don't even ask about the neighbor!) and a gate so even if they did escape they couldn't leave our property. Plus I never leave them in the pasture if I am not home either so we'll see.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 28, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> I had a driving lesson today with Annie and she did really well. Her pivoting is improving and we also straddled a pole between the cart wheels. She was spooked by the pole at first but got over it really quickly. Funny how she can jump over it in the round pen no problem and then when she saw it out in the training area she was; Whoa, what is that doing here, and you want me to do what???!!! Really proud of her and the progress she is making. It really helps to have someone pushing us to try new things.
> 
> I have also started re-doing the pasture and took Marsha's advice to go with t-posts. I found out about the wedge loc system for doing corners with the t-posts on-line and so I purchased some and my husband was really impressed with the system being we didn't have to re-dig holes for posts in the clay soil which is like cement this time of year. I previously had 3 rows of the electric poly rope but think that was maybe overkill for these little guys so I am going to start out with 2 rows and see how that goes. We have perimeter fencing all around now (don't even ask about the neighbor!) and a gate so even if they did escape they couldn't leave our property. Plus I never leave them in the pasture if I am not home either so we'll see.


Have to look into the wedge loc system. Have not heard of it.
We use two electric wires and the only time it was a problem was when the goat chased the horses. Having another wire probably wouldn't have helped any. Midnight always checks the wire to see if it's on. She knows the boundary, but she sticks her head through. I think she uses her whiskers to feel for the current. Dapper Dan doesn't even go near, ever. We have not turned the fence on in months. I hate to turn it on now and freak Midnight out after all this time, but she may need a reminder for her own good.
So glad Annie is going well!


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 28, 2020)

Bah! Feel better quickly Marsha, shingles are just awful. I hope you are staying fairly comfortable.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 29, 2020)

I took Rocko on a little adventure today. I had purchased the curved shafts for his cart and the footman loops were in the wrong place and I didn't want to drill into the cart and regret my placement decision. I decided to trailer him an hour away to the trainer that trained Annie (where we go for play days) and have him adjust his harness and fit him to the cart with the new shafts. The trainer is very meticulous so I thought it would be worth the trip and Rocko would get some exposure to a new place. 

He trailered well and stood pretty quiet for his fitting which took a while. Then we went all over the facility and around all the horses while his cart was getting worked on. After it was ready we hitched him and I drove him for 10 minutes to see how he looked. The trainer really liked Rocko and thinks he will be a great driving horse once he builds up strength in his back end. He thought his weight and conformation was good and since he is young he will get a little bigger and gain more muscle as I work him. 
He tweaked a few things and had me do the reins rough cheek instead of in the first slot where I had them which he said would make him bend at the pole. It is these little things that I would never know to do on my own. So all in all a good day. I needed one of those!

*Just an FYI:* When you order the curved shafts from Kingston Saddlery, they state 2 sizes available for minis 48" and 53." They come in two pieces. There is the U shaped bar that attaches to the cart and then the shafts slide into that. But since I have ordered two sets, one for Annie at 53" and one for Rocko at 48" I was able to compare them.
The shafts are exactly the same size, but the U shaped bar is what is 5" difference in length.


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 29, 2020)

Willow thanks for the heads up on the shaft sets as I am looking at ordering them for my Kingston. I recently ordered a new singletree for it and had to retro-fit it because my cart is 8 years old. Hoping the new shafts will fit....

Marsha I hope you are starting to feel a little better. Is the hand showing any improvement? It's hard when we physically can't do things we want to do. I'm going crazy right now. One of the problems I'm having is chronic headaches which makes it hard to think. I can't take my minis out driving because of it. 

I've been working the minis in the round pen a little bit. I'm starting them out slow because they are out of shape an my own limitations. It's so funny because the first day you really have to get after them to get them to go and you have to show them how you want them to turn around etc. But it's like they go and think about that first lesson for a few days and when you get them in the round pen the second time they go right to work. Everyone is getting the hang of it now so I try to get everyone in for a 15 min workout once a week. 7 minis -7 days in a week, it works out.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 29, 2020)

MajorClem, sorry to hear about your headaches. I have chronic migraines. PM me if you need to vent.

Willow, glad to hear Rocko is doing well and you had a nice outing with him.

40 miutes for Peanut and 20 for Cappy groud driving, thanks!


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 30, 2020)

MC headaches are no fun. Feel bad for you! Keep hydrated. 

I always think if I was suddenly very wealthy I wouldn't buy a bigger house or anything like that, but I'd hire a full time trainer to keep my horses worked. OK, maybe a covered arena. I only have 3 and it takes up a lot of time even though I really enjoy it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 30, 2020)

He tweaked a few things and had me do the reins rough cheek instead of in the first slot where I had them which he said would make him bend at the pole. It is these little things that I would never know to do on my own. So all in all a good day. I needed one of those!

What do you mean about "rough cheek"? What kind of bit are you using?


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 30, 2020)

He has a UTR bit. "Ultimate toungue relief." It has a high port and is similar to the butterfly but it swivels. Pricey bit that I bought for Kriss Kross when he was driving.

I was using the top slit and here is a picture of the rough cheek. He had to punch an additional hole in the reins to buckle it this way.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 30, 2020)

By the way...now that I have him all set up I can't drive because there is another uncontained fire and the air is so thick with smoke you cannot breathe and it is supposed to get worse in the next few days. Always something!!!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 30, 2020)

I haven't been following any news. Did not know there was more fire. So sorry to hear that.


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 5, 2020)

So sorry you are plagued with fires! Our local guys just headed out to your area last week for 21 days. Hopefully with help coming from many places they can start to get some containment. Living in a valley we get smoke and ash during fire season as well and I bet it's nothing like you are dealing with. How are the horses holding up?

I found a great home for one of my minis. My little Pistol who will never be a driver. He's a pasture pal for a mare who lost her buddy. He went to a really great friend of mine who i know takes better care of her animals than I do. It's a little bit of relief for me and she's so happy to have him. And he was happy as can be to meet his new friend and get pasture turnout.


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 5, 2020)

They are getting the fires contained and our AQI has dropped dramatically. YaY!  We have been just above the normal range for the last couple of days. I'm having to start all over with conditioning Rocko because we were just getting started and he has missed a lot of work. I am round penning him 3 times a week and either ground driving or hitching 2 times a week til he gets fit. Our first forecast for possible rain is for later this week, so hopefully that will get these fires out. 

Great news MC about Pistol. Really good all around!


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 18, 2020)

My husband and I had fun driving Annie around a cones course today. I also had to re-school her on going next to the pole (on the ground) so I could straddle it with my cart wheel. Friday my little buddy tried it and somehow she got the pole going cross-ways under the cart behind Annie's feet and in front of the cart wheels which she was then dragging but Annie held it together and I got them to stop so I could drag it out of there. So today Annie was a little concerned, but we got back on track.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 20, 2020)

Can somebody help a girl out? I'm experiencing technical problems here. My "like" button is gone and I can't start a new thread. By can't start a thread, I mean I can't find anyway to start one. No "start thread'' icon/button/sign anywhere. I'm logged in and can post on a thread but that's all. Also can't answer messages  and I think some messages were not delivered to me. (Marsha, I did get yours ). It's all a mess. Help?!?


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 20, 2020)

Did you try logging out and logging back in??


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 21, 2020)

not driving, but an interesting afternoon. The spirit moved me to clean the chicken house. My horses are not allowed in the chicken pen, of course, but i unhooked the stall gate and let them in while i was working. Oh joy! Somewhere to snoop and roll. Wheel barrow full of something interesting. A little building to think of going in or at least pawing the floor. Time out for serious belly scratch with the rake. We all enjoyed our time together. Midnight had to come up and do the nose wiggle on me afterward. No training, but it was quality time.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 22, 2020)

MajorClem thanks for your help. I logged out and back in and got a pop up saying I have "insufficient privilges to post on this site"


Cayuse said:


> Any other suggestions? I can post on other sites so I don't think it' me? Thanks


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 22, 2020)

And then the quote feature quoted my last sentence instead of your last post, MC. Halloween trick!


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 22, 2020)

Sorry to highjack the thread with this, but I have no other option :-(


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 24, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> Sorry to highjack the thread with this, but I have no other option :-(


Any luck yet?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 24, 2020)

Drove Midnight today by myself. She did well. The only thing different we did was drive in a neighbor's pasture around the pond. It was very steep. One part Midnight did well going down, braking with the breeching. Another side was too steep, so I got out and held the cart back a little. Lovely day in the 50's, sunshine and no wind. She still got a little sweaty, and enjoyed a good roll afterward.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 24, 2020)

Marsha, I just now fixed it! I dunno what I did, I updated my email and it's back to normal. I can post, "like" and start a new thread, but I can't quote. Progress!


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 24, 2020)

Was on vacation this week, camping at the coast. Had a great time, but missed my ponies every time I saw a place that looked like it would be fun to drive! Got home last night and am pretty wiped out. Hoping to drive tomorrow. Fun to see what everyone has been up to. Hope you get all the site features back Clem!


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 25, 2020)

I hitched Annie today and after she was warmed up my husband drove her and I ground drove Rocko. The new crown piece for his bridle came in and I wanted to try him with the side checks to see if it fixed the grass grabbing while ground driving. Happy to report it worked perfectly. 

We are still working on getting more impulsion at the walk and when in the cart if I ask him to walk up and he becomes more forward getting on the bit he gets a little release which is working well. But ground driving a horse that likes to walk slow makes it harder to keep contact being I have long legs and am not a slow walker, so today I decided to follow my husband while he drove Annie who is forward, larger and has a much longer stride. This worked really well as Rocko wanted to try and keep up with her and then also good for training to stand as he wanted to keep following her but had to listen to me.

It was a big decision to get Rocko who is so young and green because I knew it would be a lot more work right after I just got through all that with Annie. I keep reminding myself where she was a year ago....so hopefully by this time next year we will have two pretty solid driving horses.


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 25, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> Marsha, I just now fixed it! I dunno what I did, I updated my email and it's back to normal. I can post, "like" and start a new thread, but I can't quote. Progress!


If I am on my phone everything works, but on my desktop computer, no matter how many times I check the stay logged in box I have to log in each time. Any fix for this?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 26, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> I hitched Annie today and after she was warmed up my husband drove her and I ground drove Rocko. The new crown piece for his bridle came in and I wanted to try him with the side checks to see if it fixed the grass grabbing while ground driving. Happy to report it worked perfectly.
> 
> We are still working on getting more impulsion at the walk and when in the cart if I ask him to walk up and he becomes more forward getting on the bit he gets a little release which is working well. But ground driving a horse that likes to walk slow makes it harder to keep contact being I have long legs and am not a slow walker, so today I decided to follow my husband while he drove Annie who is forward, larger and has a much longer stride. This worked really well as Rocko wanted to try and keep up with her and then also good for training to stand as he wanted to keep following her but had to listen to me.
> 
> It was a big decision to get Rocko who is so young and green because I knew it would be a lot more work right after I just got through all that with Annie. I keep reminding myself where she was a year ago....so hopefully by this time next year we will have two pretty solid driving horses.


I know that feeling, of starting over. Luckily, it really sounds as though Rocko will work out. Being able to work together is a huge help.


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 26, 2020)

Thanks Marsha! I appreciate the encouragement. You know first hand the work it takes. And patience!

I had planned to hitch Rocko today but it was super windy! So I took him out just on a lead and we went up and down the sides of the ditch and stood in the wind some letting him look at everything blowing around including the plastic bag on the fence. He of course was on high alert but did really well.

Then we went behind the barn where there was a wind break and worked on the stand. So we turned it into a productive day after all. I've only had him since July so I think these times are good for bonding.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 27, 2020)

Ice storm here. Then this morning snowfall. Power out. Generator working. Trees still have their leaves so they are a sorry sight. If I feel ambitious i might try dapper dan in the snow saucer. Still battling shingles, going into week 6. (Dr says it's harder to recover because I'm older!) This weather is not typical of October at all.


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 27, 2020)

Wowzers! We are still in the 70's and 80's here and not a drop of rain in sight which we really need.

Hope your shingles clear up soon!


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 27, 2020)

We are forecasted to have snow on Friday. Early winter!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 28, 2020)

Bad damage here to trees. I don't think I will make it out to drive Dapper Dan in the saucer. It was ice fog for two days and there is a frozen crust on the snow. Not sure about his footing in that. What's odd is neither horse drank from the heated water tank (and we went to a lot of trouble with the generator to keep that going!). No hoofprints around it at all. They must have been eating snow. The shade tree by my corral really suffered.


----------



## charlottein (Oct 28, 2020)

Oh yikes! Yeah the snow is melting here in Colorado from this weeks storm. Makes me really wish I could get some hoof boots for driving - someday for sure, but just can't afford them this year. Got Chaos' new harness today from Chimacum! Finally one that will fit - my Christmas present. I can't wait to try it on.... buttt I have Covid so gotta wait until I am feeling better and not contagious. We drive in the neighborhood and don't want to risk getting too close to anyone, and I am just not feeling well enough to even go out and tinker with it in the pen.


----------



## charlottein (Oct 28, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> We are still working on getting more impulsion at the walk and when in the cart if I ask him to walk up and he becomes more forward getting on the bit he gets a little release which is working well.


 Chaos is definitely a laid back guy and we need to work on that too. Any other tricks from anyone? He is 13 and likes to live life in the slow lane - which is great for us since we are just learning too, so we have really been letting him get away with it...


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 28, 2020)

Hope you feel better quick charlottien.

Marsha, could you have a short in your heated tank and that's why they're not drinking? Your weather OK made the news here this morning! Pictures of trees crashing everywhere, what a mess!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 28, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> Hope you feel better quick charlottien.
> 
> Marsha, could you have a short in your heated tank and that's why they're not drinking? Your weather OK made the news here this morning! Pictures of trees crashing everywhere, what a mess!


No, it's grounded. There weren't even hoof marks near it. 
Yes, it's a mess here.


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 29, 2020)

Marsha, I feel bad about your tree! One of my trees did that in a storm and there was just enough attached that my husband pulled it up and put a huge bolt in it and it grew back. But then it wasn't frozen to start with.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 29, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> Marsha, I feel bad about your tree! One of my trees did that in a storm and there was just enough attached that my husband pulled it up and put a huge bolt in it and it grew back. But then it wasn't frozen to start with.


We have saved a tree like that also, putting a carriage bolt through. We have dozens of damaged trees. It will take months to clean up the debris.
Ihave heard of horses not drinking because they were shocked by incorrectly installed heaters. Mine preferred to eat ice, I guess.


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 6, 2020)

My horses will eat snow before drinking out of a trough in the winter. The vet suggested the cold water going past their teeth can be uncomfortable and eating snow keeps them busy and hydrated so win-win. 

We had a big wind storm here that blew down 100+ year old trees but I'd take that over an ice storm any day. Those are two words I really don't think should be used with one another. I've never experienced an ice storm but it sounds and looks miserable.


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 7, 2020)

My drive day:
0 minutes!
It was a beautiful day. Just perfect for driving. I hitched Rocko and had just bent over and fastened the overgirth and when I straightened up my back went out!!! 
Haven't done that for a long while. My husband drove him and then Annie so at least they got worked today. I've done ice and heat. Hoping it gets better quick because the chance of rain is forecasted for a couple of days next week. Rocko is still in the process of building muscle and I want to keep up with his training. Plus I just love being with them even feeding and mucking.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 8, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> My drive day:
> 0 minutes!
> It was a beautiful day. Just perfect for driving. I hitched Rocko and had just bent over and fastened the overgirth and when I straightened up my back went out!!!
> Haven't done that for a long while. My husband drove him and then Annie so at least they got worked today. I've done ice and heat. Hoping it gets better quick because the chance of rain is forecasted for a couple of days next week. Rocko is still in the process of building muscle and I want to keep up with his training. Plus I just love being with them even feeding and mucking.


Ouch!! Hope you get better quickly. It's nice to just sit with them, too, and Rocko may benefit from that quiet time as much as driving.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 15, 2020)

Gorgeous day. I took Midnight to town to drive with my sister. We went a different way this time, to the edge of town where the grain elevators are. We drove over the scales, through the narrow area where the grain trucks unload, and all through the obstacles there. Then on down the road. Some ominous rustling in the tall grass on the side of the road startled Midnight. A few cars passed. A steepish hill where she had to brake with the breeching. Then we saw a cow that followed us along the fence line, which was super scary. Then we passed a property where someone was firing a heavy gun. Midnight should be used to that, but it startled her a little, especially since it was right where the cow was. We stopped at Sonic for an ice cream cone (I have not had one in over two years since I've been on WW; I craved one. ) I shared the cone with Midnight. We headed back to the trailers. Some barking dogs, more traffic. Then we passed a church and a man asked for a ride. He was about 6' tall, not fat, but a good-sized adult. I took him in my cart to his house a few blocks away. Midnight really had to dig in with the load, but she was a trooper. The guy was very friendly and considerate, so it was all good. Back to the trailer and home. Today she did not stand worth a flip for harnessing. I think it is because I've had her on a dry lot all day, trying to get her weight down, and she was so anxious to get to the grass. I should have moved her to a driveway for harnessing, but didn't think of it until we were half hitched. No change on the tightness of the girth, so a week on a diet didn't make any difference. I was disappointed.
Overall, a very good girl. I think we went about 6 miles.


----------



## countrygirl27 (Nov 15, 2020)

You don't know how lucky you are to be able to drive 2 minis. I have only 1. It is my dream to be able to learn to drive 2 at one time. I enjoy driving my girl. I know that driving 2 you can go faster.have fun and be safe


----------



## countrygirl27 (Nov 15, 2020)

Here in Az. I cant work my horse unless the weather is 90 degree or less. So several months out of the year I cant work my mini. In the winter months, since it doesn't snow I can work from October until May. I also have to watch to see if the payment is cool for my horse's feet. (I have decided just to walk on her on the payment). we haven't bought shoes yet. just adding my 2cents


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 18, 2020)

Where do you live in AZ? My mom lived in Mesa.


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 18, 2020)

Our neighbor ran her water for a couple of days and filled up part of our ditch. So on tuesday I tried to drive Rocko through it and he just skirted it and we went up the side of the ditch. He had never driven through water before. It rained yesterday so there was still a lot of water so I took him through the water on the lead today. He was really good about it. I'm glad we did too because we were both sinking in the mud and I had planned to take him through it in the cart tomorrow but we would get stuck for sure, so glad we checked it out today!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 19, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> Our neighbor ran her water for a couple of days and filled up part of our ditch. So on tuesday I tried to drive Rocko through it and he just skirted it and we went up the side of the ditch. He had never driven through water before. It rained yesterday so there was still a lot of water so I took him through the water on the lead today. He was really good about it. I'm glad we did too because we were both sinking in the mud and I had planned to take him through it in the cart tomorrow but we would get stuck for sure, so glad we checked it out today!


It is interesting that sometimes they go through water with no issue, and then other times it must look like the Grand Canyon. I try to look at the water obstacle to see if there is some reflection or other weirdness that might look suspicious to them, but can't always see any reason for a refusal. I have gotten out of the cart many times to persuade mine to go through a puddle, soaking my boots. I've even unhooked the cart and tried leading through some shallow little rain puddle in the street that was refused.


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 19, 2020)

I think it's the depth they are unsure about. Several of my horses have pawed the water checking it out even if I'm standing in it. I had on rubber boots yesterday and the muck underfoot was trying to suck my boots off! I think they are unsure if the footing will be stable also when they can't see it. The top was just like a mirror too.
Had to clean all that muck out of his feet when we got back and he was none to happy about that.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 19, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> Where do you live in AZ? My mom lived in Mesa.


How is your agility training going? I wish I did more of that with mine.


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 19, 2020)

40 minutes driving Rocko today.

He spooked a little at some cows but also encountered an excited dog and then a truck leaving our property but held it all together. We have been working on standing still during grooming and he did really well today.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 19, 2020)

Marsha, We are doing pretty good! The latest thing is teaching them to touch a ballon with their nose. The minis will do it but Oatie, the big pony, has to give it a lot of thought before giving it a go. I have been entering some agility classes and have had fun. Actually, Oatie is the best of the three as he thinks his way through the obstacles, the minis just barge through happily letting accuracy fall by the wayside .


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 23, 2020)

A few rainy days set in and both horses are a muddy mess. I was hoping to take DD out for a drive, but more rain in the night. We need it, so not complaining! Roads are a muddy mess. I have been walking Midnight every day or taking her on the golf cart. I think I can see a slight improvement in her figure. I try to do a few ground work things on our walk. Still dealing with shingles, the post neuralgia-thing. Got a new medicene to try today. I've never had so much trouble getting over anything, as I am "healthy as a horse"!


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 24, 2020)

Marsha,
Hope the new meds do the job! What a pain. Literally!

I've never ponied my horses with my golf cart. Afraid I'd run them over. Do you have any how-to tips?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 24, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> Marsha,
> Hope the new meds do the job! What a pain. Literally!
> 
> I've never ponied my horses with my golf cart. Afraid I'd run them over. Do you have any how-to tips?


 I try to keep a steady speed so she is trotting briskly. The first time I sat in the back while my husband drove so I could monitor how they did. but they know the drill now. Also, he got me a rear view mirror for the cart and I can adjust it to keep an eye on them. If they look as though they are moving up beside, I speed up because obviously the speed is too slow for their pace.
Yesterday, a noisy vehicle came up behind and I could see she was agitated. I did stop the cart until the vehicle went by. If DD had been with us she wouldn't have noticed, but she was in a miff because she was out alone.
They are used to being ponied behind the cart when I go driving, so they figure it out.


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 26, 2020)

Marsha how are you feeling? Is the new medicine helping?

I need a golf cart...Seriously, I think I'm going to start looking for one. I can take the baby with me on the back roads here and keep my horses in better shape. You, my dear, are a genius!


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 27, 2020)

My little buddy came over today. I drove Rocko before she got here because I've decided I am the only one who will be driving him until he is fully trained. Then I hitched Annie and drove her for a half hour and she drove her for over half an hour. We were going to put her away and my husband decided to drive her. 

We share a long gravel road with one other home in front of us which connects with the main road. We are at the end of the road. They have a fence line that runs parallel to the road and two dogs that always rush their wire fence barking and baring teeth whenever we drive the horses by. We have worked on going past the fence for the past few months and they have been taking it in stride. 
Well, today after we were done driving my husband decided to drive Annie down the road and unknown to us those two dogs were out, came out of nowhere and both charged Annie barking their heads off. She whipped around and bolted as they chased her up the road and followed her through our front gate. Annie was FLYING! The neighbors were running after them. I was able to chase the dogs off and my poor husband had to ride out the scary bolt which went all the way to our back pasture and around and around 3 to 4 times full speed cantering before he could get her to stop. There were scary turns he had to make not to hit anything before she got back to the end of our property. He was able to steer her but couldn't stop her. When I got back there she slowed down.

Then after our heartbeats got back to normal he said he wanted to bring her back down the road past the dogs. I walked down to the neighbors and explained that we wanted to bring the horse back by and would they please keep them contained. They said they would and then turned on their leaf blower!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Really? He drove her down while I walked alongside her and she did fine.

Really glad nobody got hurt and glad it wasn't me in the cart!


----------



## Dragon Hill (Nov 28, 2020)

I'm so glad no one was hurt! And that your husband was driving and not your young friend! Your neighbors sound like real gems, wow, they probably thought it was funny.


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 29, 2020)

They are pretty clueless. It might be because they just see ponies they don't think there could be danger. 
Their dogs are insane though. No training at all. What concerns me is that they often get out when the neighbor's aren't home.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Nov 29, 2020)

That's a shame about your neighbors' dogs. I hope they don't get on your property and harass your animals or you. Where I live there are "leash laws", although they are not enforced much. Have you spoken to them about their dogs getting out on a regular basis? If you have already, maybe the law talking to them would convince them to better secure their dogs? Where I live it's legal to shoot trespassing dogs. As horrible as that sounds, seeing a mini attacked by dogs is worse!


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 29, 2020)

Glad everyone is okay. That is my main reason for carrying a whip every time I drive. It's not as effective if you don't see the dogs coming but otherwise dogs are sure surprised when you can hit them from that far away. And those whips can cause some pain.

On the up side... Eventually you'll have bomb proof horses with neighbors like that


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 29, 2020)

Exactly!!! My husband tried to hit one of the dogs with the whip but missed. He only had a split second to connect before hanging on to the reins and half halting poor Annie with the dogs chasing and barking at her heels! I wonder if she would have stopped the bolt sooner if I was driving since I'm the one that drives her primarily. But I don't really want to find out. Lol

This morning at 8:30 there were 2 coyotes cruising around my training area. We don't normally see any in daylight. Always something going on around here!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 30, 2020)

That is the scariest scenario! There is something that animals know to be predatory. Annie surely knew those dogs were dangerous. What can you do in the future? 
I have been in the cart with a bolting horse twice. The fact that he was able to turn her shows, I think, that she was not truly bolting but fleeing. In a bolt, the muscles are rigid and the horse only runs in a straight line. He will run into a barrier without turning. Fleeing instead of bolting is a good thing.


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 30, 2020)

You are so right Marsha. My husband said "she was running for her life!" She was in no way being disobedient. I guess runaway is a better term.

I'm not sure what to do about the dogs. Not just me, but many people have brought their dogs home when they have been out. They suggested I check to see if they are home before I drive my horses down the road but they work so that's not very convienent. They were home and right there when this happened so not sure that's the answer since they couldn't call their dogs off and the dogs chased Annie all the way up the road, through our gate and on to our property. 
They never even said sorry! They have cameras all around, probably couldn't wait to watch it and have a good laugh.


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 30, 2020)

Sadly if their dogs continue to be at large you may need to have animal control get involved. I hate doing this but if the dogs are indeed off of their property and you and other neighbors are bringing the dogs home it's time to do something more. I would talk to the other neighbors and see if they agree to not take the dogs back home but allow you to call animal control to pick the dogs up. They will make contact with the owners and it usually only takes a time of two of having their dogs picked up by animal control (and possibly having to pay a fine to get them back) for people to keep their dogs home. Like I said, it's usually a last resort with me but if Annie gets spooked by them coming at her like that more often she may become a problem every time you drive because now putting on a harness means being chased by dogs. That's a sure fire way to ruin a driving horse.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Nov 30, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> You are so right Marsha. My husband said "she was running for her life!" She was in no way being disobedient. I guess runaway is a better term.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do about the dogs. Not just me, but many people have brought their dogs home when they have been out. They suggested I check to see if they are home before I drive my horses down the road but they work so that's not very convienent. They were home and right there when this happened so not sure that's the answer since they couldn't call their dogs off and the dogs chased Annie all the way up the road, through our gate and on to our property.
> They never even said sorry! They have cameras all around, probably couldn't wait to watch it and have a good laugh.


Maybe you could get a dash cam or something similar so you can get your own evidence, or a helmet cam if you wear a helmet?


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 30, 2020)

Thank you guys for encouraging me to take some action. My farrier was here today and he advised me to call animal control and report the incident so it would be on record. All of the neighbors are tired of bringing the dogs back home when we see them out in traffic on the surrounding roads and think the owners are irresponsible. We all bring their dogs home and put them away and when we let them know they say. "I know we saw it on the camera." One of my neighbors happened to see the dogs on our towns lost and found website last week and had to call them to let them know who had them. This has been going on for at least a year. Since they haven't taken steps to ensure their dog's safety by good containment, and my safety (or anyone driving my horses safety) is at stake I went ahead and called animal control and reported the situation. Hopefully they will get notified that they need to keep their animals contained. 

We just started driving Annie down our road and across the main road to my neighbors who have 10 acres they let us drive on. I don't want to worry about those dogs and it is so good for Annie to get out and see new things. They have their house up for sale so it's one of those things where I'll be happy for them if they get an offer, but sure sad to see them go because they are really nice and it's fun to drive there too!


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 1, 2020)

My thought now is to install security cameras on the posts at my front gates pointing down the road so I can get notified if the neighbors dogs are out. I went on-line to look at security systems and got overwhelmed pretty quickly! Our gate and view of the road is quite far from our house so hardwiring is out. If there is anyone out there reading this, and you have a system that works well for your rural property please let me know what it is. Thanks!


----------



## Dragon Hill (Dec 2, 2020)

I don't have one but they make cameras that operate like a cell phone (has to have a sim card) and sends notifications and pictures/video to your cell phone.


----------



## Deb_D (Dec 2, 2020)

Hello Willow Flats,

We have a wireless security system that broadcasts video back to a large monitor in the house. Cameras are installed in the stalls, in the front and back of the property, and in several rooms in the house. We can see the images of all cameras at once and can click on an image to enlarge it. The broadcast system is UniFi, a professional system that helps in broadcasting over larger areas. It's a great system and we've been very happy. It's a bit pricy but well worth it.


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 2, 2020)

Deb,

Thanks for the information! I will check out the system. Do you have really good wifi where you are? That is a concern here as we have pretty spotty service and only one provider available.


----------



## Deb_D (Dec 2, 2020)

It's not great, but we have subscribed to get the fastest service our carrier offers. We're a bit in the country...40-50 miles from Sacramento, CA, however, there are hops in between.


----------



## charlottein (Dec 9, 2020)

Had a short drive Chaos today before it gets cold again, for the first time in a month (got Covid, snow/ice, new harness). He did so well and the new harness was great! He did not like the little dog barking and lunging at him that a neighbor was walking but the second time we passed her he did very well. I bought some snaps to add to the holdbacks, but I need to figure out how to do that. Hopefully I can drive with someone more experienced out soon to take a look at the way I have everything fitted, but the cold weather rolls in tomorrow. Thinking of putting a check on him because he def. wants to try and dive when he sees grass, but he hasn't worn one and I thought it better to train him to not need it - how do you all handle that?

Willow Flats - man that sounds like my nightmare situation! So sorry you are having to deal with that so much.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 9, 2020)

charlottein said:


> Had a short drive Chaos today before it gets cold again, for the first time in a month (got Covid, snow/ice, new harness). He did so well and the new harness was great! He did not like the little dog barking and lunging at him that a neighbor was walking but the second time we passed her he did very well. I bought some snaps to add to the holdbacks, but I need to figure out how to do that. Hopefully I can drive with someone more experienced out soon to take a look at the way I have everything fitted, but the cold weather rolls in tomorrow. Thinking of putting a check on him because he def. wants to try and dive when he sees grass, but he hasn't worn one and I thought it better to train him to not need it - how do you all handle that?
> 
> Willow Flats - man that sounds like my nightmare situation! So sorry you are having to deal with that so much.


I would do the overcheck. They don't really even notice it, unless they dive. A trainer I know, who had multiple wins, always uses the check. She said it connects the bit to the saddle to the crupper, and helps the horse keep straight and know where his body is. After you use it few times, he will probably give up diving; he disciplines himself.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 9, 2020)

I'd do what Marsha said, just go ahead and drive him with an over check and let him self correct. Maybe ground drive him with it a couple of times before you hitch him so you both can get a feel of it. 
I can't drive one of mine without a check. Other people can, but they really have to be on him all the time to work and be on the bit and I'd just rather enjoy the ride.


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 9, 2020)

I have a friend that rides but also has a small pony that has just been standing around and she is considering getting him trained to drive. She came over today to find out more about driving since she has never tried it and she loved it! Hoping she goes for it.


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 14, 2020)

It has been raining for the last two days here so Rocko had been standing around and was very fresh today as we set out to drive. I got a little buck and some breaking gait going from trot to canter. He was feeling good and wanted to play instead of work so I did keep the standing and backing to a minimum today and we had a lot of fun!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Dec 17, 2020)

I would highly recommend a side check rather than an overcheck to help prevent 'diving' for grass. It is a kinder method of checking. It's all I ever used( and that only because a check is 'required' in the miniature horse driving ring--and I also in my years of training and showing my own horse, had PLENTY of wins/high placings, including at the World AMHA show, as evidenced by the bunches of ribbons in my house and barn....


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 17, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I try to keep a steady speed so she is trotting briskly. The first time I sat in the back while my husband drove so I could monitor how they did. but they know the drill now. Also, he got me a rear view mirror for the cart and I can adjust it to keep an eye on them. If they look as though they are moving up beside, I speed up because obviously the speed is too slow for their pace.
> Yesterday, a noisy vehicle came up behind and I could see she was agitated. I did stop the cart until the vehicle went by. If DD had been with us she wouldn't have noticed, but she was in a miff because she was out alone.
> They are used to being ponied behind the cart when I go driving, so they figure it out.


Marsha,
Thanks for the advice! I sat in the back of my golf cart and had my friend drive while I ponied Rocko and it worked out really well for our first time. I just used the lead rope to teach him where to be, so I was able to keep him from going around to the side of the cart. Was handy to get him to work on his more forward walk too!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 20, 2020)

Drove Dapper Dan and ponied Midnight. She wore the crocheted hat I made for her. It was pretty chilly for me but perfect temperature for them.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 20, 2020)

Oh Boy, do they look good Marsha! The hat is a perfect fit, I can never find Santa hats small enough, I should learn how to crochet.

We had Cappy out three times this week earning his living. We had snow so he is toting manure tubs to the pile. We had a blast driving him and it was nice to get out and enjoy him. He had fun, too. I fell out of the sled and so didn't Dan but the snow was deep so no harm.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 20, 2020)

That is a lot of snow!! What fun!
I bought a plastic saucer and planned to run some clothes line through holes in it to attach to Dapper Dan's traces. I never remember to buy the line until it snows! The snow only lasts a day, so I keep missing my opportunity.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 20, 2020)

We got about 14 inches, Dan snow-blowed a path so Cappy could have easy going and not bog down. I bet Dapper Dan would think it was great fun to go sledding!


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 20, 2020)

Marsha, the scarf on Midnight is awesome!
Cayuse, looks like a winter wonderland!
How much fun you all are having!


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 20, 2020)

BTW my husband drove Annie today and she was fine. No lameness.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 21, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> BTW my husband drove Annie today and she was fine. No lameness.


Makes you wonder even more what was going on. Maybe she was having "female trouble"?


----------



## charlottein (Dec 26, 2020)

Wow looks like a lot of fun happening here this lately! Managed to take Chaos out in the good weather today since the ice melted, before it gets cold tomorrow. He had the worst slip he has had on the dang road while he was getting spooky about a Great Dane barking at him and a neighbor throwing big trash bags over his fence. He recovered right away and is fine, but man I hope his Cavallo boots arrive soon so we can do more. As it is I am having my husband come along next to him and just doing very short drives to keep him in practice/exercise.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 27, 2020)

Drove Midnight this afternoon. It was getting rather late and cool so I had her trot almost all the 2 miles. She is so smooth the sulky just floats along. The only thing I feel is the bumps in the road. The faster she trots the smoother it gets. I am getting so comfortable with her, I didn't even feel my toes curl once.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 27, 2020)

Loving all the winter fun!!! I'm down south and it is supposed to rain tomorrow but after that I'm getting some driving in! I've decided to focus back on Clementine.

Anyone want a few extra driving horses? I still need to find homes for 2-3.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 29, 2020)

I spent some time looking back through the pages of Drive Day. Wow, we have all had adventures and some of us have come a long way through the years. I do miss the driving folks who used to post and seem to have disappeared.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 21, 2021)

We had Rocko's lesson today. Worked on _*maintaining*_ impulsion at the walk and trot. Then we worked on pivoting. After the pivoting we backed through the curved cones and he did really well because if we got too close to the cones, I just asked him to step over and a little pivot just straightened us out. ☺ 

I'm really grateful to have found this trainer. Normally they want you to leave your horse with them for training which I did with Annie, but this way I am driving my horse for all his training and not only is he learning, but I am learning a lot too so we are developing trust and teamwork now, not when he gets done at the trainers. It is a lot more work on my part because we practice between lessons and if I was working outside our home I wouldn't be able to do it. I only do the books for my husband's business. If all goes well I should have a pretty solid driving horse by this time next year!


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 1, 2021)

It was such a beautiful day today after all this rain we have had! I got out Rocko's harness and cart and then put him in the round pen to do a little jog at liberty for a warm up and he was lame! Had I walked him out to hitch I wouldn't have noticed as he was fine at the walk.

I have two paddocks that are separated by a gate and Annie is kept on one side and the two geldings on the other because she bullies everyone and eats their food. Last night I could hear Annie squealing so went out to see what was going on. It was dark, but when I got there I could see I had accidently left the connecting gate open. I guess she must have been kicking the snot out of poor Rocko! I am thinking maybe he is just badly bruised and hoping it is nothing worse. I did a little ground work with him yesterday and jogged with him on the lead and he was fine so something happened.

So since I couldn't drive him today I thought about driving her, but I was just so irritated by her I thought I better not transfer my anger. She bullies even when food is not involved too. I've done some timing, and she can eat *2 lbs* of hay in *1 hour* out of a nibble net. They are still eating theirs* 3 hours *later. The lady that gave her to me had let her founder before and said she had had her on a diet and she was big when I got her, but the woman kept her with full size horses so she may have had to eat her food in a hurry and developed this habit. I don't know. She is definitely not starving and gets fed 3 x a day and turn out too. She cruises around and pins her ears at the other horses and I don't let everyone together unless I am home but am thinking I might not let her mix with them anymore except through the rails or in the pasture when she is too busy eating to bother.

It is supposed to rain for the next two days so who knows when I can drive again. Annie is fun to drive and seems to like it, but the bully factor makes her a little hard to love sometimes. I can't say I really like her personality.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 1, 2021)

We haven't been out in a month, so I didn't know what to expect. But Midnight did great. We went almost 2.5 miles. We walked a lot, but her gait is so fast that we covered a lot of ground in a short time. I didn't have the cones set up, as this was just a quick outing. Weather was gorgeous.
Didn't you say that your husband enjoys driving Annie, Willow Flats? I wonder what makes some of them so bossy and ornery? Dapper Dan is bossy, but Midnight is docile so they do not get into it. The last 3 horses I've tried were also strong-willed and I broke up several squealing/kicking encounters.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 2, 2021)

Yes my husband drives Annie on the weekends and my little buddy has been driving her once a week while I drive Rocko. She likes Rocko more but I'm not letting anyone drive him until he has more training and miles. 

My other gelding will fight back and its not pretty when that happens. Rocko is docile like midnight.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 2, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> Yes my husband drives Annie on the weekends and my little buddy has been driving her once a week while I drive Rocko. She likes Rocko more but I'm not letting anyone drive him until he has more training and miles.
> 
> My other gelding will fight back and its not pretty when that happens. Rocko is docile like midnight.


Rocko must have been caught in the middle. 
I cannot tolerate another dominant equine being with Dapper Dan. He will have to rule the roost. He is older and my Number One horse, so no upstart is going to be allowed to injure him. It does annoy me when he bosses Midnight, and I have to get onto him sometimes. But she just moves away. I think the worst bossy times are when I am around and he wants to keep her away from me. I've watched them when they don't see me and they eat together out of his feed tub.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 3, 2021)

That's sweet! Annie has never shared but the two geldings are in a paddock that has two separate shelters and they switch back and forth which is kind of nice because they are moving around.

When I first brought Rocko home I kept him separate and had Annie and Kriss together knowing she was a fast eater but was thinking since she was getting exercised a lot and was larger than Kriss who was no longer driving that it would balance out. Boy was I wrong. He lost a lot of weight before I knew it!


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 6, 2021)

First day I have been able to do anything with my horses! I think I mentioned we had some bad wind and rain storms. One of our huge trees went down and we have been cutting it up to stack and dry out. The weather turned really nice but the neighbor burned *(smoked)* us out for two days burning all the green stuff in her pasture in 3 separate burn piles and piling garbage on top which is a big "no no" here (both burning any wet material and trash.) The wind blows in our direction so we were just covered! You could not even see our training area, and I had to cancel my lesson. She went to bed and let the piles smoke all night. We live in the "country" but really our properties are only 2 1/2-3 acres each in a row on this side of the street and the lots are more long and narrow in shape so everything you do affects your neighbors.

The AQI here was in the red; unhealthy (164) today and every other town around was 40-50 today because of a low pressure system. I never paid attention to the AQI (air quality index) before we had all those fires this last summer. I had put an app on my phone at that time to check when it was safe to work the horses. But yesterday I had the worst sinus headache ever and today it felt hard to breathe while I was stacking the wood so I checked the AQI and there was my answer! I thought maybe I was just getting out of shape  So I thought we better not put Annie and Rocko to the cart today so I just ground drove Rocko around at a walk. People around here say to stick to 100 or less AQI for driving or riding. Hoping it will be better tomorrow.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 10, 2021)

Was beautiful here today and my husband had half a day off so he drove Annie with us.

Here is the best news though. I have made another driving convert! I had invited my horse friend out to try driving a few months back. She has a beautiful Morgan she rides, but has a 40" pony she was using to leadline the grandkids on. Next thing you know she bought a harness and has started ground driving him.
This morning I brought Annie's cart to her place to walk around with him and also to make sure that was the size Kingston she should order for him for a first cart.
Her pony who I have always loved has such a great mind and temperment! He took everything in stride. Was even able to put him in between the shafts. 
He isn't going to take much time to train!
So, two people I invited over to drive have been converted! (And then my husband if we are counting) Just saying, if you are a lone ranger out there wishing you had a driving friend anything is possible!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 17, 2021)

Finally got to take Dapper Dan out with the snow saucer. I was going to take Midnight but I wasn't sure what she would do if she got the rope tangled. I hope to try her tomorrow if the snow holds. Dapper Dan spent a few minutes refusing to go, tangling himself, and generally being his ornery self. We finally got going and it was lots of fun! I was surprised how noisy it is going over the snow.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 18, 2021)

I took midnight out today with the saucer. She was amazing, much better than my ornery Dapper. Rope got on her legs once and she just stepped over it calmly. Not quite as much fun as there were bare areas on the roads. I didn't want to go off-road as snow was too deep and hid terrain. I need an otter sled! Midnight is a natural driving horse.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 18, 2021)

We had some rain and then it was cold and windy, so Rocko had some time off. I think the break did him good because we had an awesome time today. He backed perfectly straight through a narrow line of cones, pivoted perfectly in each direction and moved out really nicely at the trot. All his downward transitions are really good. Still needs work on the canter but he is really listening and following cues much faster now. I forgot to put his side check on and so we also did a little work on the stand on the lush green grass. Poor Guy. So tempted!

I am going to have a little casual play day here on Saturday! We are going to set up a cones course and time each other just for fun. Four minis are coming, two of them are young and will be ground driven around, but there will be four of us driving. Hoping the weather is good!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 19, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> We had some rain and then it was cold and windy, so Rocko had some time off. I think the break did him good because we had an awesome time today. He backed perfectly straight through a narrow line of cones, pivoted perfectly in each direction and moved out really nicely at the trot. All his downward transitions are really good. Still needs work on the canter but he is really listening and following cues much faster now. I forgot to put his side check on and so we also did a little work on the stand on the lush green grass. Poor Guy. So tempted!
> 
> I am going to have a little casual play day here on Saturday! We are going to set up a cones course and time each other just for fun. Four minis are coming, two of them are young and will be ground driven around, but there will be four of us driving. Hoping the weather is good!


Wish I could go! How fun that you are organizing this for other miniature owners.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 19, 2021)

I was thinking the same thing! I'm incorporating the bridge and the cowboy car wash (pool noodles) in the course. I was thinking for the future I want to set a post and put an old mailbox I have on it so we have to stop and put something in it.


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 19, 2021)

Marsha I can't wait until my new house is built and I have 4 acres to play on with my minis in the winter. You always have the most fun pictures in the snow. I've been reluctant to keep my minis here through the winter because there isn't much driving close to home when the snow hits. But when I have some room to play you bet I'm going to give it a try.

Willow how great of you to do a play day! We have a little driving group here in Utah that gets together at an arena now and then. They started last year and I had a newborn plus this pandemic mess so I didn't go. It's about a 2 hour drive from me but I'm willing to make the drive to spend time with other drivers. Plus my little one is old enough to not be a burden when I'm driving.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 20, 2021)

I had so much fun today! We had good weather for it too. Rocko was pretty excited with all the horses here so during warm up he was really flying! He did settle down and let's just say we weren't the fastest but we bettered our time each time we did the course. He was the only green driving horse and I'm really proud of him. We didn't knock down any cones either. Everyone wants to do it again.


----------



## Pritanio (Feb 21, 2021)

Today was lesson day. It was a step forward for us both. Missy started on up & down transitions between working trot & strong trot. 
Considering a week ago I didn't know the difference it felt quite miraculous!
For the first time since we started back into driving in October Missy actually put in enough effort to break a sweat on her chest. I was surprised but happy to hand walk her until she dried out. 
Only disappointment was that I botched the settings on my Pivo and turned it off before we started the lesson.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 21, 2021)

Pritanio said:


> Today was lesson day. It was a step forward for us both. Missy started on up & down transitions between working trot & strong trot.
> Considering a week ago I didn't know the difference it felt quite miraculous!
> For the first time since we started back into driving in October Missy actually put in enough effort to break a sweat on her chest. I was surprised but happy to hand walk her until she dried out.
> Only disappointment was that I botched the settings on my Pivo and turned it off before we started the lesson.


Yay for you two! I'm working on that extended trot with my green horse. So rewarding when he does it, but he needs work, still having to ask twice. He's got the downward transitions nailed. 

Keep us posted on your progress. Happy for you.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 22, 2021)

We had a lesson today and he did a lot better on his upward transitions. I think I was forgetting sometimes to do a half halt before asking for an upward transition. I always do it before a downward transition. It's good to get their attention, like "hey you I'm going to ask for something." Makes a big difference. We used the cones course as markers and it really helped to measure the timing of how we are doing.

My friend is encouraging me to do dressage and cones with Rocko in the next HDT which is at the end of April. Let's just say I'm thinking about it.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 25, 2021)

We had another lesson today and my friend brought out her white lettered dressage cones and with my cones set up a dressage court of sorts. She brought the training level test for me and we did it twice. He did good for a first time! As far as gaits go there are only the two walks and the working trot in the test. Of course she left the cones and the test paper with me. No pressure Haha! I gotta admit it is good to have someone pushing you.  One of the things we can work on is straightness now that I have a big rectangle because we have never worked in an arena. I can see the tracks in the grass to see how we are doing and it didn't look too bad. I need to get a little further into the corners too. 

We left the property and went quite a way down the main road today. Just got lucky, only a couple of cars went by just as we went out there and then no cars! Was a really good day.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 1, 2021)

We had an impromptu play day here today. We also drove further down the main road to a quiet side street. It was warm and people were out enjoying our little parade. Rocko handled the cars like a champ!
Out of courtesy I didn't want to put my friends faces on the internet so here is a little selfie I doctored. You can see what good weather we had. I am going to trailer Rocko to their place tomorrow.
Then I better quit playing around and get to work on my taxes!!!!!


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 2, 2021)

I trailered Rocko over to the ranch my friend works and trains at for a trail drive.
We encountered a lot of new things. Uneven terrain, lots of full size horses being worked and ridden around the ranch. A kid on a bike, just lots of new stuff. For the most part he just took a good look at things, a couple of small spooks in place and broke into a canter once when he got a little worried, but listened to me and settled quickly. Really happy with the way it went. Not sure who is more tired, me or him.


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 3, 2021)

Got my ribbon today! They are beautiful. Thank you thank you!


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 4, 2021)

Your welcome! They are taking longer than I thought to travel around the USA. Do you like the green  ? 


MajorClementine said:


> Got my ribbon today! They are beautiful. Thank you thank you!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 4, 2021)

Cayuse said:


> Your welcome! They are taking longer than I thought to travel around the USA. Do you like the green  ?


The green is gorgeous! I want to attach it to Dapper Dan to show it off. I'll try for a picture of him tomorrow if the weather allows me to groom him.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 4, 2021)

Love the green! This is my first ribbon so it's a real treasure!


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 4, 2021)

I love the green


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 4, 2021)

Love to see DD with his ribbon!
Happy everyone like the green so far and glad you got yours, Willow!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 5, 2021)

Here are Dapper Dan and Midnight wearing the beautiful green ribbon. The gold tassels are a perfect accent! Dapper Dan always enjoys posing for pictures and loves adulation. Midnight is suspicious of most things and thinks a ribbon hanging on her halter just might leap up and bite her. She doesn't understand yet about posing, but I'm sure she will begin to enjoy it someday.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 5, 2021)

Dapper Dan could be a professional model! Midnight does look a little unsure of her new adornment, but she should be proud of herself, she's come a long way! Thanks for posting pictures, I enjoyed seeing them!


----------



## Pritanio (Mar 6, 2021)

This has been a *GREAT* week. After the past 2 months dealing with Missy's lack of patience when we're putting to, my coach came up with an amazing offer!
Rather than 1 lesson this week, we did *THREE *days in a row. Each day was broken into two parts. Put her to, drive for awhile, finish up and put her back. Go for coffee, come back, put her to again and do different driving.
By day three's 2nd session I pretty much did it all on my own! She was impatient just enough to give me the opportunity to practice a firm, but not mean, correction. 
She was much more solid for my whoa/stand requests. Including the rather embarrassing moment when one of the traces popped off. 
We had so many firsts this week but the two best were driving her down the road to a little park for the first time and driving cones for the first time!
I'm so proud of my little mare!


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 6, 2021)

She looks great!!! Before you know it you will be looking back saying "remember when?" as she is not moving a muscle when you are putting to.
You two are on your way to being a good team. So rewarding!


----------



## Abby P (Mar 7, 2021)

Working on our power walk today. Explored some new trails. He's getting lighter in the halter all the time and is beginning to tamp down his own behaviors, I can see him thinking of doing something he knows he shouldn't, and stopping himself. Making progress!


----------



## Pritanio (Mar 7, 2021)

That's great. Thinking is huge in my book.


----------



## Abby P (Mar 8, 2021)

Have to leverage those pony smarts. I want him using his powers for good, not evil.  

Your girl is beautiful, Pritanio, what color is she and how tall?


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 11, 2021)

I haven't gotten the aerocrown cart I ordered yet. I ordered it back in early December and sent my deposit and here it is March already. I haven't been able to get an answer regarding when it will be ready for shipping. They just say they are working on the schedule which I think means it is not even on the schedule to be made. Getting frustrated because I have one of the basic ee carts I use for Rocko and there is just no leg room. I have to spread my legs out and my knees are still up in the air. Very hard to feel stable at a canter on a turn when you can't really brace your legs. I thought maybe I would get a wedge for temporary, but they aren't cheap and I have the Kingston but it has the 53" shafts and is fitted for Annie.

What is a reasonable amount of time to wait for a cart? I was hoping to get it by April. I am almost considering canceling and looking for something else, but don't even know what I would get and if I could get another cart sooner.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Mar 12, 2021)

Right now I wouldn't expect being able to get anything made to order without delays. Covid has put some serious kinks in manufacturing supply chains. It is unreal. Working in retail, you would not believe the amount of stuff we can't even order, or even when ordered, we're lucky to get 60% fulfillment.

It would be nice if they would at least tell you something, though. Most of our customers are understanding when their order didn't come in, but others act like they think we went out of our way to be sure they didn't get everything they ordered.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 12, 2021)

Willow, can you get a seat riser from Kingston? They are not too expensive, I put them on my carts and they made a huge difference You have to pull the seat off and bolt it on but it would be a quick fix til your new cart arrives.


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 13, 2021)

You'll just have to wait it out. Unless you can find a cart that is already in stock you are going to have to wait. Bummer. I waited for almost a year for a cart from someone BEFORE covid and finally canceled it because I just kept being told it was on the list. 

That's a pretty big deal that they can't give you an update though.... especially if they have a deposit. They have your money so they should be willing to give you a time frame or let you know how many are ahead of you. I can understand if they are delayed but what I have a hard time understanding is these companies that are unwilling to communicate. That's what frustrated me when I canceled my cart. I just want to know that I'm in line and not forgotten about ya know?

Anyway.... good luck and keep us posted.

Oh there is a great FB group for VSE show carts and tack for sale. Lots of show carts there. Email or text me and I'll send you the link.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 14, 2021)

I found a firm 3" foam wedge on Amazon for $14.00 which is the exact depth of my seat! I am going to try that first because I might sell this cart when I get the new one. If I keep the cart I'll get a seat riser. 

As it stands right now my knees are higher than my hips so hoping I can correct that!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 16, 2021)

My sister and I trailered to an area west of town so we could drive on dirt roads in an area new to us. The road follows a creek and we crossed 3 bridges. We went about 4 miles, I think. It was rather warm today and we mostly walked since our horses are so hairy. Nice breeze, though, which helped. At one of the bridges we saw a big bobcat that must have been hit by a car. My picture makes it look far away, but it was really just a few feet away. I didn't want to get out of the cart and walk closer as I wasn't sure what Midnight would do.
Midnight is younger and in better condition than my sister's horse, so we were careful to travel at her pace. 
It was a good area to drive; just had one pickup pass us. Some nice inclines so they horses had to use the breeching. We will do that area again, but turn right instead of left at the first intersection, and do more exploring.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 16, 2021)

Wow that was an adventure!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 20, 2021)

Took Midnight out today. Everything seemed fine, though I could tell she was a little anxious leaving Dapper Dan. We were okay until neighbor's poppin'johnny JD came up behind her, and another neighbor was working on brush with his tractor. Dogs barking. Polaris in the mix. She lost her head. My toes curled up big time. I got out of the sulky and went to her head. Lead her over to the JD (they were planting potatoes and he uses this old tractor with a two-row implement). She seemed determined to have a tantrum. Neighbor in the Polaris got out and we walked to the other neighbor, who turned off his tractor. Midnight had her head shoved into my side as we walked. We chatted with the neighbor for a while and she finally calmed down. They were petting and sweet talking her. I wasn't sure if I would have to unhook the sulky and ground drive home. She did calm down, so I decided to go ahead and do the 2 mile loop. Ground drove her for about 1/4 mile and she calmed down. So I got back in and drove the rest of the way. But she was wound up the whole time. I could not get her into a slow trot. It was walk or zoom. Not one of our better drives, though we got home unscathed.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 21, 2021)

Sounds like poor midnight got overloaded with stimulus. Glad you were able to stay safe! She will remember you had her back.


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 21, 2021)

Those Johnny Poppers are loud! Clementine hates any kind of heavy equipment. And now she lives next to a gravel yard in the winter. I don't know if it will help or make her worse.

Sounds like you have good neighbors to take the time to stop and visit and sweet talk your horse. That's how it should be. I'm so glad she calmed down. You have made such huge progress with her.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 21, 2021)

Marsha, I got to have one of those days. When I went to hitch Rocko this afternoon the wind came up and somebody was using a skill saw and making all kinds of racket, the neighbor next door was on his tractor which usually doesn't bother Rocko, but there was some mechanical thing going on with it making a horrendous screeching sound. The cattle gates were clanging, kids in the distance playing _(screaming) _and the horses two pastures over were running around in a frenzy. He had a few good spooks and he wasn't having any fun and neither was I. Afterwards I decided to take him back out there on a lead so he could see there was nothing to be concerned about and what do I see? A mylar balloon stuck to the fence flapping! I didn't see it because that section of fence is elevated running along the big ditch. But that Rocko doesn't miss a thing!


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 22, 2021)

I got word that it will be at least another month before my new cart ships. It is so good to have an idea though.


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 22, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> I got word that it will be at least another month before my new cart ships. It is so good to have an idea though.


At least they are finally in contact with you. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 22, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> Marsha, I got to have one of those days. When I went to hitch Rocko this afternoon the wind came up and somebody was using a skill saw and making all kinds of racket, the neighbor next door was on his tractor which usually doesn't bother Rocko, but there was some mechanical thing going on with it making a horrendous screeching sound. The cattle gates were clanging, kids in the distance playing _(screaming) _and the horses two pastures over were running around in a frenzy. He had a few good spooks and he wasn't having any fun and neither was I. Afterwards I decided to take him back out there on a lead so he could see there was nothing to be concerned about and what do I see? A mylar balloon stuck to the fence flapping! I didn't see it because that section of fence is elevated running along the big ditch. But that Rocko doesn't miss a thing!


That kid of day takes me two steps back. I sure thought Midnight was past the total freak out stage. But it is probably better to know that no horse is %100 safe.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 22, 2021)

Exactly. With Rocko being green it is a fine line between me staying relaxed yet ready and proactive should he get a little crazy. Sometimes I can tell he is going to shy away from something coming up so I get my whip ready on the opposite side to touch him so he won't go in that direction and stay the course. 

We had a lesson today and he did really well because I kept him busy working on transitions so there was no time for him to focus on anything else but me and what I was asking.

We have mastered two gaits at the walk but still working on the trotting gaits. When I ask him to trot up from a working trot he gets mixed up and starts to canter but today he only took a few canter steps most times before stretching out in a nice extended trot. 

My husband was home and he worked with Annie on transitioning from a canter to a halt. We always let her transition from a canter to trot, walk, halt so now she is learning something new too which will add to her saftey factor.

I was so discouraged yesterday but am feeling a whole lot better today. I made the decision to get this young horse and I just need to put the time into working with him and continue building our relationship.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 25, 2021)

I had a lesson scheduled for today and had my friend bring her 40" pony over to ground drive him around and to make sure what size cart she should order for him. We actually put Annies cart through the tugs this time and the trainer agrees he should be fine, just with the larger wheels.
All my horses were excited to see the new pony. 
So they were ground driving around my training area trying to get him to settle down as he is just learning, and Rocko was forward and looking really pretty. I think he was showing off! Whatever it was he was listening to me really well and did amazing. I needed one of those days!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 26, 2021)

35 minutes driving Dapper Dan today. I did not count hitch time spent with him forgetting his Stand and taking off for the back 40 with his harness. I got the golf cart out and went to fetch him. Brought back the truant and got him hitched. He actually had about 20 minutes more hitched! Luckily none of the harness was damaged.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 26, 2021)

It was a little windy here today but my little buddy was coming over to drive Annie so that got me out there. Rocko started out having a few spooks here and there which I couldn't see anything! He eventually settled down and we had a nice long drive and also took advantage of the new grade where the blackberries were. That is going to help strengthen his hind end.
I'll be glad when these March winds are over!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 1, 2021)

After our rocky drive the other day, I decided to ground drive Midnight for a while. She was pretty bratty today. But when we got home, I worked with her side passing and throwing a rope around her body and legs. She side passed perfectly and handled the rope well. She walked through the hoolahoop willingly. I can tell she really enjoys learning things and loves being praised. She ought to belong to a young person who would teach her lots of tricks, instead of to me.


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 1, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> After our rocky drive the other day, I decided to ground drive Midnight for a while. She was pretty bratty today. But when we got home, I worked with her side passing and throwing a rope around her body and legs. She side passed perfectly and handled the rope well. She walked through the hoolahoop willingly. I can tell she really enjoys learning things and loves being praised. She ought to belong to a young person who would teach her lots of tricks, instead of to me.


Did you leave Dapper Dan behind? Wondering if she acts out a little when going solo away from home.

I'm feeling very old with my back problem! I had the trainer come out and drive Rocko today because he's been standing around. It's 86 here today and he was soaked when they were done! It's supposed to get back to high 60's low 70's.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 2, 2021)

Yes, she was alone and she didn't like it. She loves going with my sister's Jackie O. I can't pony Dapper Dan with her as she is too green, and her gait is much faster than his. 
The good thing about ground driving is when I ask for whoa or stand, I can be the immoveable "post". She used to have such a nice whoa and stand, but has regressed. We will work on that now.
Hoping to clip next week. We are still getting some chilly nights.


----------



## Pritanio (Apr 3, 2021)

Abby P said:


> Your girl is beautiful, Pritanio, what color is she and how tall?


Sorry Abby,
Bit of a rough month.
Missy is 33" at last mane hairs. Her AMHA papers say Buckskin, her AMHR papers say Silver Buckskin. I've heard her referred to as a "silver dunskin". 

For those with more smarts than I possess...

Genetic Profile Test Results
Horse: Sunnyvale Psyched Up Inspiration

Coat Color: Sunnyvale Psyched Up Inspiration has one Red allele and one Black allele, indicating the base coat color appears Black. Two
copies of the Dominant Agouti allele were detected; invisible on a Red base, it pushes/restricts Black out to points; legs, ear
tips, etc. appearing Bay. One Dun allele and one Silver allele was detected which may dilute base coat color. One Cream
allele was detected which may dilute base coat color, possibly appearing Buckskin. As a result of the allele count in each of the
following, she has a minimum 50% chance of passing Red or Black, and 100% Dominant Agouti, and 50% Cream and/or Dun
and/or Silver to any offspring.

Anyone care to translate that?


----------



## Abby P (Apr 4, 2021)

= Pretty girl.


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 9, 2021)

Some of us are working with either green or new to us driving horses so I want to share a tip from my trainer which is helping me.

My new horse can sometimes get concerned with things around him because that is where his focus is. I was instructed to get and keep his focus on me, not his surroundings. This means giving him other things to think about. Instead of traveling in a straight line do a serpentine or throw in some circles. Basically keep him busy and his attention on you is what she said.
This morning I thought of it like this. I have a friend that moved but we used to walk together. Sometimes on our walks we would look all around us noticing our surroundings and other times we would be really connected sharing our personal stuff, so intent on whatever it was that I didn't notice a thing we passed by and we were home before I knew it.
After the dog escapade with Annie my husband used this method weaving her left and right down the road to keep her focus on him and not the dogs. Thankfully she is now traveling by the dogs just fine.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 9, 2021)

This is what I try to do with Midnight. We zigzag, do figure 8's, stop, stand, back. I look for obstacles that she can go around. The white spray tank was not even close to us; don't know why she was so scared of it. I think I might try an open bridle next time and see if that makes a difference. Also might take her down there on a walk, just leading by halter, and see if it spooks her.
Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 9, 2021)

You just never know what's going to be scary. Let us know how she likes the open bridle!


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 12, 2021)

We had a lesson today and Rocko is really understanding what I'm asking and using his hind end more which is making the transitions really smooth. Our trainer was super happy with the way he is going. I can actually feel it, but you can't really see how he looks when you are driving so she said she will video us.

There is always something new to work on which is making it fun. I love this little guy! I don't have the urge to do shows, but there is a HDT coming up in two weeks so I might pay for use of the facility like I did for Annie last time during the event and then you can drive the marathon course which includes the hazards after all entries are done. Just to get him around all the activity. There is a lot going on and it would be good for him.


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 14, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> I got word that it will be at least another month before my new cart ships. It is so good to have an idea though.


In March they said they were shooting to ship my cart in mid April. So I sent an email inquiring what date the cart would be shipped. They got right back to me but all it said was *"We're hoping for mid May if all goes as planned. Have a great day!"* So another month at least for sure. I'm now at 5 months since I gave them the deposit.

Note to self: When telling people things they don't want to hear, be sure to add Have a great day!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 21, 2021)

I tried Midnight in the open bridle today. Took me a while to put her bit on the other bridle. I think my brain is backward. She did fine in the open bridle. We passed the scary white spray tank and she was silly, but we walked up to it. She was not as bad as the first time. We did figure 8, zigzag, whoa/stand, back on our route. We went up and down banks; circled stop signs; crossed culverts. She might have been a little more relaxed in the open bridle.


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 26, 2021)

We had a lesson today.  There was a tractor mowing the pasture right behind my training area and the mower deck was banging making a racket as it went over bumps. Rocko was a little concerned, but held it together and was listening. He is trusting me more and more.
I was super excited to drive today because I volunteered at the HDT here this weekend and was working at the cones course and got to see some really great drivers. It was a big turn out! My trainer / friend took first place for VSE and we had a lot of VSE people this time that came from all over.

I've been waiting for my new cart which is now approaching the 5 month mark since I ordered it and I met a woman this weekend with a new carriage from the same maker and she said hers took 8 months! She is really happy with it though so that is encouraging.


----------



## Abby P (Apr 30, 2021)

Not really driving but I just wanted to proudly say that today I got a sneak trip to the barn and I was so happy with how Rowan did! First off, we were having 50mph winds today. The other horses were all running around, his buddy was screaming for him from before I even took him out, the barn owner was running the tractor and using a series of loud power tools (even the goats and elderly mini donks were spooking), and I haven't done anything with him except scratch his itches in two weeks. I put on his rope halter and my long line and took him into the large grass arena. And I got w/t/c in both directions, with NOT ONE buck, AND he was able to take my small reminder of bending and not falling into the circle and maintain a left lead canter for an entire circle without leaning on the rope which is something we've been working on for a while. Lots of breathing and snorting. I was thrilled! He really soaks on things for a long time and remembers everything - good and bad - but it's a huge help given my severely limited time these days. Yay!


----------



## Willow Flats (May 3, 2021)

It has been so dry and windy here! Yesterday I stayed inside because my allergies were so bad I could barely see out of my itching eyes.

Rocko and I had a lesson scheduled today and I just decided to go for it because it is going to be windy all week anyway. 

He started out spooking a little at first at the stronger gusts and all the movement and noises it was creating, but did settle. The trainer set up some really challenging small cone patterns and timed us at a forward trot and kept narrowing and rearranging the cones making it more difficult. She said a month ago I would have asked if I could just walk it a few times first and is happy with my current "bring it on attitude." We had a good day despite the wind. It was hard to keep my whip in position at times when turning into the wind!


----------



## Willow Flats (May 5, 2021)

I'm not driving today because I just got home and it is 95 degrees! Just too hot for me this early in the season. I haven't adjusted yet! But here is the good part. I went to Kingston Saddlery today with my friend to pick up a cart for her shetland pony. One of my converts I had come and drive Annie. Their training is going well so they are ready for the next step!


----------



## Willow Flats (May 7, 2021)

We went longer in both time and distance and did a lot of trotting today and he wasn't sweaty or tired. He is getting more fit cardio wise but still needs to build more muscle in his hind end. I gave him a nice break from his schooling today though.
I haven't been driving him as much as I'd like because of all the wind and the pollen is sky high.

Not sure if I made mention of this already but my treasured husband got himself a fishing boat. 

Me: I thought our hobby was driving horses together. 

Husband: I put some sardines in the freezer. That's what the stripped bass are biting.

We used to fish a lot together and it was nice but he needs to retire so we can have time to do both.


----------



## Cayuse (May 8, 2021)

My hubby works on boats, I hope when he retires he doesn't miss it and decide to buy one. He does that and imma get a BIG horse


----------



## Cayuse (May 9, 2021)

30 minutes ground driving Peanut, I finally put on his new harness I bought right before the pandemic locked down everything. It fit well and he liked it. I might sell it as I bought it to show with and it's just going to sit another year (or forever  ) in it's box.


----------



## Ourpairofminicolts (May 10, 2021)

I just wanted to make an update about our training, and hopefully keep up tracking better from here on out. 

I realized today that my phone has been logging my steps, and in the last month I've really started working with both our horses every day. 

I brush them every day, sometimes twice a day because of the weather, and we've been averaging 2-3 miles a day on the long line! This is between both horses, but it's still more than I anticipated, lol! 

Our 2 year old, Baron, just got gelded last Monday, so he got a break from exercise until today, besides hand walking him. We just did a short long line session, and he was pretty good. Especially considering he's had a week off! 

We just got our 3 year old, Monty's, harness, (thanks Mindy!) It looks great, so we'll be moving on to ground driving with the full harness, and cart training with him now. So excited!


----------



## Willow Flats (May 10, 2021)

I had a lesson with Rocko today. It has been windy every day and today was no exception. I was driving out to our training area with my trainer walking behind us when Rocko's head popped up with ears forward and then I could see that there was some huge piece of plastic stuck to the fence that runs along side our training area billowing in the wind.

Me: Just what we need. Can you go grab that?
Trainer: Um no, what a *great* training opportunity!!!

I had to drive through the spooks with him keeping him busy, and trying to keep his focus on me, and not that blasted huge bag! I can't say that was the most fun I have ever had but by the end he was a lot better. When we were finished with our lesson she grabbed the bag and shook it a little as she followed behind us back to the barn. He wasn't crazy about that but held it together.

On closer inspection this was some kind of home made hot air balloon. It had a hoop and the wire was charred where a candle had been in the home made holder and a little burn hole in the side of the thing near the ring. Seriously, with all this wind they could have started a fire! I had my husband hold it up so I could take a picture because I just had to show it to you so you could believe it!


----------



## Willow Flats (May 13, 2021)

We had an awesome lesson today! My trainer did a clinic with her horse this week, and so she set up some new exercises that she learned at the clinic for us to work on bending. After our lesson was over we drove down to the end of our road past the neighbors crazy dogs lunging at the fence and there were new big silver strips blowing in the wind all over their fruit trees, cars blowing by us as we stood by the main road and Rocko was so relaxed taking everything in stride. By the time we finished our lesson the other day he was completely over the plastic bag so that was a good thing.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 14, 2021)

There is a parade this weekend. I really want to take Midnight as she is more showy, but I don't feel confident with her in a crowd. I will probably take Dapper Dan if I go. If I could get someone to drive Dapper Dan so Midnight wouldn't be alone, it might work. But I don't know anyone I'd trust to drive DD who isn't already working at the event.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 14, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> There is a parade this weekend. I really want to take Midnight as she is more showy, but I don't feel confident with her in a crowd. I will probably take Dapper Dan if I go. If I could get someone to drive Dapper Dan so Midnight wouldn't be alone, it might work. But I don't know anyone I'd trust to drive DD who isn't already working at the event.


Another idea would be to have someone walk Midnight on a lead with you driving DD. Just a thought to get her exposure.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 16, 2021)

I took Dapper Dan to the parade. Didn't trust Midnight to behave herself. She has been downright uppity lately. Gave them both a bath--that warm water system sure makes a difference. I think they actually enjoy it. I wish I could have seen the parade: they drove longhorns down the street; the Army caissons were there; two bands; classic cars; the Kiowa tribe in regalia. We are posed in front of a float advertising events in a small town nearby (smaller than our town).


----------



## Kelly (May 16, 2021)

Looks like you had a great time! Yall look so festive and beautiful!


----------



## Willow Flats (May 20, 2021)

It continues to be really windy here. I don't want to complain when other states are experiencing flooding! During our drive today I was wearing one of those DaBrims on my helmet for shade and it usually stays on, but today it blew off and hit Rocko on the back surprising him before skittering past his feet and the little man just did the tiniest hop! So proud of him.  

Almost didn't post this because a lot of peeps here don't wear helmets, but it would be a lie for me to say my hat blew off.  So just laying down my pride so I could report on how good Rocko is doing with his training.


----------



## MajorClementine (May 21, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> Almost didn't post this because a lot of peeps here don't wear helmets, but it would be a lie for me to say my hat blew off.  So just laying down my pride so I could report on how good Rocko is doing with his training.



I never wore a helmet until recently. I started wearing one when riding and now wear one when driving alone. Never be ashamed of safety equipment!


----------



## Cayuse (May 21, 2021)

Willow, I always wear a helmet too, never get in the cart without it. I never rode without one either. 
Marsha, Glad to see you got to the parade, you both look wonderful!


----------



## Ourpairofminicolts (May 24, 2021)

I did 2½ miles of walking, by exercising both horses every day this past week, except for 1 day off, and 1 day I got in over 5 miles working the horses!

I ground drove Monty in his new bridle (with open cheeks) for about 10 minutes on Saturday, and for about 10 minutes the Wednesday before that, when it got delivered. We're waiting for a more appropriate bit for him, but he's learning well! He did a pretty good job. 

Gonna have to get him used to the blinders. He really doesn't like not being able to see me behind him, that's why we got him a set of the open cheeks to use for now.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 24, 2021)

Ourpairofminicolts said:


> I did 2½ miles of walking, by exercising both horses every day this past week, except for 1 day off, and 1 day I got in over 5 miles working the horses!
> 
> I ground drove Monty in his new bridle (with open cheeks) for about 10 minutes on Saturday, and for about 10 minutes the Wednesday before that, when it got delivered. We're waiting for a more appropriate bit for him, but he's learning well! He did a pretty good job.
> 
> ...


What a handsome driving boy he will be! You might try moving the wires of the blinders out a little in case they are too close to his eyes and eye lashes. What kind of bit did you decide upon?


----------



## Ourpairofminicolts (May 24, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> What a handsome driving boy he will be! You might try moving the wires of the blinders out a little in case they are too close to his eyes and eye lashes. What kind of bit did you decide upon?



Thanks for the blinder suggestions! I've never used them either, so I will need to make sure they're adjusted properly when we start using them. 

This picture was from just trying everything on the day we got his harness, to make sure it would all fit. I didn't spend much time adjusting anything. 

And thank you! I think he's going to make a gorgeous cart horse myself. He moves so beautifully!  and of course he looks good in his harness! 

He chews on his bits constantly, we've tried 3 different kinds already. After talking with Mindy, we decided on the Bowman Arch Mouth Half Cheek bit, because we think he's looking for tongue relief. Hopefully it works, and he doesn't mind it! He's so good at ground driving otherwise, it's just down to getting him the right bit now, I think!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 24, 2021)

Ourpairofminicolts said:


> Thanks for the blinder suggestions! I've never used them either, so I will need to make sure they're adjusted properly when we start using them.
> 
> This picture was from just trying everything on the day we got his harness, to make sure it would all fit. I didn't spend much time adjusting anything.
> 
> ...


I had to experiment with Midnight. Finally got a butterfly arch. It was suggested that the french link I was using had too much movement. She has done very well with the butterfly arch. Makes a big difference getting the correct bit!


----------



## Ourpairofminicolts (May 24, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I had to experiment with Midnight. Finally got a butterfly arch. It was suggested that the french link I was using had too much movement. She has done very well with the butterfly arch. Makes a big difference getting the correct bit!



Butterfly arch is next on the list is the half cheek arch mouth bit doesn't help, lol! I also agree very much that the right bit can make all the difference. I've seen it myself, the night and day difference once you find the right one


----------



## Abby P (May 24, 2021)

I actually got a leather bit for Rowan after having used a mullen mouth on him for a while. He too chews and chews the bit....but so far it's a lot better with the leather bit. He did chew the first couple of times, to the point I thought we might not have a bit any more (!), but it tapered off. I'm not sure it's entirely due to the new bit, in his case it seems partly to do with both me providing him with a steady, reliable contact, and him learning to accept that contact. The leather bit does seem to be comfortable for him though.

I'm just about to order this:






Bridle-less Bit - Etsy


All bits are made AFTER orders are received. It may take up to 10 business days for them to ship. We ship ASAP, but as a very small shop it takes time to process and make each bit. Please read the full description prior to ordering! Bits are custom made after orders are received. Hand crafted




www.etsy.com





I already have the leather O-ring bit with the rounded mouthpiece. She said she can make me the bridleless one with a rounded mouthpiece in mini size so I'm excited about trying that! I'll most likely only use it for ground-driving.

The next thing I would have tried if the leather bit didn't work out would be a single-jointed regular snaffle that I already have (because I already have it), and then something with a port, and then something double-jointed.

Bits are just one of those "horse things" like finding a saddle that works! The process is a pain but once you get the right one you'll know it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 24, 2021)

I asked my horsey neighbor to drive with me for the first time today. She had never driven, but rides so she knows a few things. I just don't feel comfortable taking Midnight out by myself right now. She did very well with Dapper Dan along; she was mostly in front but she knew he was there. We had a delightful drive; leisurely, and talking horse stuff the whole time. I ground drove Midnight for about 15 minutes before the neighbor arrived, walking behind the cart. We went around the boulders and obstacles in the pasture. She was a little tense at first, but relaxed pretty quickly and then was fine. She is such a good girl; I hope I can do right by her, health-wise.


----------



## charlottein (May 24, 2021)

Finally a day it is not raining, and I have off work to drive today! Chaos was doing great, actually had some energy today. Until.... the neighbors new minis neighed at him. Then we had to stop dead and spent about 10 minutes neighing back and trying to go forward, steps at a time. He never minded to big horses, but we will have to work this out for sure!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 25, 2021)

Ourpairofminicolts said:


> Butterfly arch is next on the list is the half cheek arch mouth bit doesn't help, lol! I also agree very much that the right bit can make all the difference. I've seen it myself, the night and day difference once you find the right one


I started out with the least pressure ring on the butterfly, but moved to the more pressure ring. Adjusted the chain. I had never used a bit like that before and I'm glad I had some driving experience first, so I was better able to understand how bits work. She seems very comfortable with it, carries it nicely, and never chews or gets it over her tongue like she did with the french link.
We are so fortunate, now, that there are lots of tools for miniatures to choose among! When I first started driving good tools were less available.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 1, 2021)

I decided to try to drive Midnight today and pony Dapper Dan. I thought she might be happier if she knew he was along. I have never ponied DD before--he has always been the pony-er. I was feeling more confident in Midnight, as going crazy with a ponied horse behind is never good. I did have to think about uncurling my toes a couple of times, and keeping my elbows and wrists loose. Overall, we did fine. I will probably do that again.
ps Do you think Midnight knew he was behind her??


----------



## Dragon Hill (Jun 2, 2021)

Yes, I think she would hear him, and probably smell him.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 3, 2021)

I wonder if I need to try the butterfly arch...? I really like the butterfly cheeks and I think the french-link I'm using on Clementine has too much movement for her. Blue goes in it fairly well but Clementine shakes her head a lot. I spend more time equipment shopping rather than driving. I can shop while the baby naps. Driving? Not so much.

We did have fun taking the birthday kids driving a few weeks ago and apparently the mom of the birthday girl has been asked by several people how they hire me. I'm too chicken to do it. I only did this one party because we are great friends with the family and I was pretty sure they wouldn't sue me. We have a lot of people with a LOT of money that have moved into the area and I'm really afraid of getting sued if anyone gets hurt. I'd have to go legit and get insurance and all that before I hired out.

Sorry I've been MIA. Poodle puppies were born two weeks ago. Combine that with school getting out for the summer and my baby becoming a toddler (and still destroying everything he can get his hands on  ) I've been running circles.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 3, 2021)

Hi Clem! Good to hear what you are up to. Annie also goes happily in the butterfly arch. Ah toddlers!!!! Went to see the grandkids and the toddler drug the hose to the back door and opened fire with the spray nozzle in the family room! I bet your little guy loves those puppies.

I wish I lived near you. I'd babysit so you could get out there and drive!


----------



## charlottein (Jun 12, 2021)

Chaos was a very good boy today, and we worked longer and harder than usual and he didn’t work up much sweat at all. I guess we have just been going way too easy! However my roller bolt adapters for my darn single tree are stretched now and one popped off. He stopped and didn’t freak thank goodness. Now I finally have the money to buy a new single tree and am gonna try to order one tonight cause those adapters just are not safe anymore.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 19, 2021)

I got out there really early this morning to hitch Rocko before it got too hot. I'm loving this cart. There is zero weight on his back, but the cart is a lot heavier than his old cart so today we did a lot of walking to make him use his hind end, which he has figured out is harder than trotting. It's making him more forward so his walk is getting really nice as he sees that when he moves out things get easier.
Afterwards I found us a shady spot where there is still some green grass and just hung out with him. He chose to be smack dab next to me the whole time which was really sweet.


----------



## YKate (Jun 20, 2021)

It's getting hot here and I would like to either drive in the morning or evening. The other morning, I drove my pony on the long lines and he was fine for about 5 min. then got testy. I want to work with him a little in the morning and evening ground driving to get him used to going out at those times.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 20, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> I got out there really early this morning to hitch Rocko before it got too hot. I'm loving this cart. There is zero weight on his back, but the cart is a lot heavier than his old cart so today we did a lot of walking to make him use his hind end, which he has figured out is harder than trotting. It's making him more forward so his walk is getting really nice as he sees that when he moves out things get easier.
> Afterwards I found us a shady spot where there is still some green grass and just hung out with him. He chose to be smack dab next to me the whole time which was really sweet.


You two have come a long way in a short time.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 20, 2021)

YKate said:


> It's getting hot here and I would like to either drive in the morning or evening. The other morning, I drove my pony on the long lines and he was fine for about 5 min. then got testy. I want to work with him a little in the morning and evening ground driving to get him used to going out at those times.
> Any suggestions?


Was he taken away from his pasture mates? My mare gets difficult about 5 minutes out also. It takes a little while to work through it before she goes forward. Her mind is still on her pasture mate, though, I can tell. It's difficult, especially this time of year when our driving times are limited by weather.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 20, 2021)

charlottein said:


> Chaos was a very good boy today, and we worked longer and harder than usual and he didn’t work up much sweat at all. I guess we have just been going way too easy! However my roller bolt adapters for my darn single tree are stretched now and one popped off. He stopped and didn’t freak thank goodness. Now I finally have the money to buy a new single tree and am gonna try to order one tonight cause those adapters just are not safe anymore.



I watched your video and loved it. Can I make one suggestion? See how the seat of the cart is angled down? The shafts need raised up to make the seat level to get the weight off his back. With a little driver it won't matter but with an adult in the cart it could become an issue.

Beautiful little guy you have!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 21, 2021)

I started working on the canter with Rocko again today, now that he has his other gaits down.

I plan to start trailering him to some new places to drive in the future. The girl that comes out once a week might bring her full size leased lesson horse here on Friday to ride while I drive which would give both her horse and Rocko something new.
I've only trailered Rocko to drive in a new environment twice, but I think we are ready to do more together.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 22, 2021)

My horsey neighbor came over this gorgeous morning to drive with me. Last time she drove Dapper Dan. This time she drove Midnight. We did paved, dirt, gravel, and some off-road in a pasture with a mown path. One pasture had some cows and one of the little dogies was out on the road. We didn't know what the horses would do as we came up to him. He flipped his little tail and ran back to his own pasture, wiggling through the wire. Midnight did perfectly. She made no attempt to snatch grass as we drove in the pasture and was not in any way startled by the calf. I wish I'd had my phone with me to get a picture of that little black dogie.) A pickup and trailer passed us and it was a non-event. My neighbor was very comfortable driving her. Dapper Dan was his usual ornery self: snatching grass, leaping in feigned surprise at the calf, and thinking every fly that landed on him was a vampire bat. We drove 3 miles, almost all walking. It was wonderful for me to see Midnight driven; I saw some tweaking that needs to be done to the harness. She is so beautiful driving.
We had a very nice drive indeed.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 22, 2021)

Marsha, your post made me . What a long way she has come!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 25, 2021)

Had so much fun today! My friend brought the full size lesson horse over and my young friend and her sister came. They have been learning to jump on this horse and want to take it trail riding, but the horse hasn't left the ranch where it is boarded for at least 5 years. So this was it's first outing in quite a while. She did good, just had to get used to a few things like the bridge and pool noodle car wash.

Annie my mare went crazy as she is the boss around here and wanted to know who this giant mare thought she was! Rocko took it all in stride and Kriss decided to hide out in one of the shelters till it was over. Lol

My neighbor's cattle all came running to the fence to check out the new horse and in general everyone's spirits were lifted by this visitor!

Rocko drove like a dream. He was forward AND listening. We drove around with Annie for a while after my friend took the horse home and she was still wound up. Lots of excitement around here today. So much fun! 

Rocko looks so tiny!!!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 12, 2021)

We had a lesson today and had success cantering in both directions! When going clockwise he still gets off on the wrong lead but is starting to correct himself. 

After the lesson we went out on the main road and my friend walked with us. All the garbage bins were out and he shied a little at one that was overflowing with branches and we had to deal with some cars but he did really great.
Someone started up a loud engine and he started forward but caught himself quickly perceiving it wasn't really a threat. I like the way he handles things. He starts to react but quickly checks in with me. This is due to his personality I think. He's not going to get all worked up and run if he doesn't have to! 

I want to take him places but it has just been too hot. We got up to 110 yesterday! Today is cooler but you can just squeeze in a short time in the morning. For the last two days all I could do was hose them off so I really enjoyed our time this morning. He earned himself some good scratches and cookies!!!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 17, 2021)

Yesterday afternoon a lady down the street flagged me over. She said she has been seeing me drive my horse by and wanted her disabled daughter to see it but they could never make it outside in time. I got her number and said I'd call her.

This morning we drove Rocko and Annie down there. Rocko was a little scared of the chair and didn't want to get near it at first so we stood a ways away. They had a circle drive so we could circle in closer and closer til he was comfortable with it. Was a great training for the horses and they really enjoyed it so I promised to do it again.


----------



## Abby P (Jul 18, 2021)

Another drive in the ring today for Rowan. It seems to be coming together. The cart is better balanced now but still not perfect so I'll keep fiddling with it. We did a LOT of trotting today and some circles and figure eights. He still insists on one protest buck on each drive but so far he's keeping it to one and it's not a very determined one.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 18, 2021)

Nice drive with Midnight today. We went alone. She did pretty well out by herself. On the way home, though, it was rather hard to get her to keep a quiet trot. She wanted to be a rocket. But she came down nicely when I asked and stopped and did had a good stand.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 19, 2021)

This morning my friend brought her two horses out. She has a 5 year old stallion that she drives about 5 days a week and an almost 3 year old she is training. She wanted to expose her little one to some new things and I drove her 5 year old. She takes 1st place with him in the CDEs in prelim and boy, he was an absolute dream to drive!!! So much fun at the canter, I barely needed to do anything and he was just flying around the cones. He can really bend around them! I used to have a little Triumph Spitfire sports car and that's pretty much what it felt like to drive this guy.

He is a lot like Rocko in nature; he naturally likes to walk slow, but does move out when asked. She thinks if I keep working with Rocko he will be just as good. His canter was so fluid and flawless at the change in directions. Sigh.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 29, 2021)

The riding friend that I talked into getting her pony trained to drive brought him over today and had a lesson in my training area. He is a shetland about 40" and built solid. He has a ways to go with his training, but is going to make a great trail driving horse! He went over the bridge. His head was up in the air, but he did it! He's got a good mind and is an older pony.
My husband got an unexpected day off so he hitched Annie. We had a blast driving together and we cantered quite a ways. Annie was in the lead as she is taller and has a big stride but Rocko was going all out chasing her!!!! I tell you, his new boots are magic. Lol


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 31, 2021)

Drove Peanut today. First time in a year. Fitted his new harness that I bought well over a year ago to him and he seemed comfortable with it. Harness had been sitting in it's shipping box all this time, lol. It should be perfect when the leather does it thing and relaxes. Had to shorten the back strap about an inch and the breast plate strap is on the loosest setting, but I'm pretty sure the leather is going to give enough to take it up a hole or even more. He always seems happier in leather, biothane seems to irritate him somehow. It was a nice day.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 31, 2021)

Cayuse said:


> Drove Peanut today. First time in a year. Fitted his new harness that I bought well over a year ago to him and he seemed comfortable with it. Harness had been sitting in it's shipping box all this time, lol. It should be perfect when the leather does it thing and relaxes. Had to shorten the back strap about an inch and the breast plate strap is on the loosest setting, but I'm pretty sure the leather is going to give enough to take it up a hole or even more. He always seems happier in leather, biothane seems to irritate him somehow. It was a nice day.


Did you just get your confidence up? What motivated you to drive him?


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 31, 2021)

I'm not sure what motivated me, probably a bunch of things. I just hadn't felt like driving for the longest time. Last year I was supposed to show him in harness (thus the new harness) and then covid came along and the shows were cancelled. I had worked so hard to get to that point, we had showed in harness two years ago and got our feet wet and last year was supposed to be "the year" and it fizzled out. So I spent all last summer doing agility with them and competing online and that took up quite a bit of spare time. I went to a couple of shows this summer and showed in-hand and being around my friends sort of got me going again. I probably just needed a break.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 2, 2021)

Drove again yesterday. He was so happy.


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 2, 2021)

He looks great Cayuse! I think they are like us, some exercise just makes them feel better. So nice and green there!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 2, 2021)

Cayuse said:


> Drove again yesterday. He was so happy.


Is that his new harness? It looks so handsome on him. Lovely picture.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 3, 2021)

Drove Midnight today. We are planning to do a parade on Saturday so I wanted to get her out before that. I did pony Dapper Dan; Midnight neighed once when we got started so I wasn't sure if she knew he was back there.
We did transitions, backing on a slight incline, and stand. She is very good at crossing over in the turns. Weather has been delightful and few bugs. She let me flick a fly or two off with the whip without getting too reactive.
I usually dress in patriotic for parades, but Midnight does not like "stuff" on her or around her. I think I will go pioneer with my costume and leave her bare. This will be her first parade so I don't want her to stress. My sister will be driving Midnight's friend Jackie O, and the other miniature owner will be walking with Munchkin. So Midnight will be among friends.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 3, 2021)

Marsha, that is my new harness, minus the headstall. I'm pretty happy with it. I was debating on whether I should lower the shaft carriers down a tad as they are a wee bit high, and the seat is not quite level (almost though) but he really seemed happy with the set-up so I'm going to leave it alone. I also bought a new fangled harness pad that is two separate pads that connect together with velcro so a space is left over the withers. I don't use a treed harness as they don't fit his type so I thought this might be an alternative. It seems to work pretty well. Hope to drive him again this weekend.

Willow, that hump I'm driving in front of with all the lovely grass is my new septic system that ruined my driving field. It is smack dab in the middle with no way to go around one end of it. What you see is about 3/4 of it and it's wide. At least the grass like it, lol. That @$%! hump is another reason I stopped driving. It made me mad every time I went near it


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 5, 2021)

Cayuse - They mounded it up over the septic, or is that the dirt they moved when they dug the new septic? I'd be mad too. Would be cool if it could be graded to be a nice moderate slope that you could drive over.


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 5, 2021)

Training update : I am getting a lot better driving one handed. I practiced it driving my cones exercises at a forward trot today and didn't knock any down. Although I came close to it a couple of times! It is so much easier for me to maintain good contact driving this way so I can hold my whip in the other hand. I have carpal tunnel and holding the rein and the whip in one hand is tricky. So now I am switching back and forth while driving. Before when Rocko was trotting at his nice easy pace and I would ask him to" trot up" and he ignored me, I would give him a tap with the whip, but at the same time I would "give" with that hand and that made him think canter. This way I can hold steady contact with one hand and use the whip with the other if necessary.
I notice a lot of drivers ask for trot and then when they want their horse to move out they do a sheee sheee sound. I have been asking for a "trot" and then a half halt and "trot up!" and then a kiss and "canter!" He is figuring it all out. Doing well except for the wrong lead going clockwise on the canter still.
We got to drive a little longer today which was nice. No smoke and was a little cooler. My friend is coming out to drive tomorrow so Annie can get some exercise too.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 5, 2021)

Willow, the mound could not be graded :-(. We spent big bucks ($22,000) having that thing put in because we live on a granite ledge and they could only dig so deep. That was the only place they could put it :-(. It severely slowed my roll .
When you ask Rocko to canter do you touch him on the opposite side of the lead you want with the whip to try and get him to step off into canter onto that opposite side (right side for left lead, left for right) Just curious if that might help. You'd might end up all counter bent and crooked though. It's awesome you can drive one handed, I gave it a go and failed. It hurt my arthritis in my hands and neck.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 5, 2021)

Marsha, don't forget some pictures of the parade!


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 5, 2021)

Cayuse said:


> Willow, the mound could not be graded :-(. We spent big bucks ($22,000) having that thing put in because we live on a granite ledge and they could only dig so deep. That was the only place they could put it :-(. It severely slowed my roll .
> When you ask Rocko to canter do you touch him on the opposite side of the lead you want with the whip to try and get him to step off into canter onto that opposite side (right side for left lead, left for right) Just curious if that might help. You'd might end up all counter bent and crooked though. It's awesome you can drive one handed, I gave it a go and failed. It hurt my arthritis in my hands and neck.


Cayuse- I'll give that a try. Thanks!


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 6, 2021)

Agreed that at least the septic hump grows nice green grass. We have "pot rock" here and in some places the shelf is only 4-6" down. Then there is the ground water... We're going to have a bit of a tricky time as well.

Willow, you are a driving maniac! I can't believe how much you accomplish each time I get caught up on here.

We hitched Wally and Blue up as a pair for the first time tonight. They did amazing! They drive perfectly together. This photo is not flattering at all but they really do look good together. That have matched strides and pull evenly. I was going to sell these guys separately but now I'm thinking I'll sell them as a team. Which I hate because they are so nice to drive. But I just have too many send these guys are the newest additions. I hate these hard decisions!


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 6, 2021)

They look great! Blue is so cute . You don't need a new septic do you ? I hope not!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 6, 2021)

We hitched Wally and Blue up as a pair for the first time tonight. They did amazing! They drive perfectly together. This photo is not flattering at all but they really do look good together. That have matched strides and pull evenly. I was going to sell these guys separately but now I'm thinking I'll sell them as a team. Which I hate because they are so nice to drive. But I just have too many send these guys are the newest additions. I hate these hard decisions!
[/QUOTE]
I think I see some wee feet in someone's lap. Getting a nice, early start!


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 7, 2021)

Cayuse said:


> They look great! Blue is so cute . You don't need a new septic do you ? I hope not!



Yes! We are building so we need a septic system designed and installed. We've grown quite acustom to paying extra for any kind of excavation. I totally understand how the hill kept you from driving. Seeing it and bring upset is totally unmotivating.

I'm hoping to drive the boys again Sunday. Tomorrow is busy with the county fair. My son has raised a lamb so we've been showing so week. Tomorrow is the sale, parade, rodeo.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 8, 2021)

Oh, my goodness. I had a hard time keeping my toes uncurled today. Midnight's first parade and we picked the absolute noisiest one I've ever been in. Everything that could make noise was as loud as it could be and constant! Horns, revving, tractors, air brakes, scooters--it was nerve wracking for poor Midnight. I thought once we got started she would be okay, but it got worse. She never lost her mind, but she was doing little half-rears the whole time. People thought she was extra fancy! I was having trouble asking her to keep her head. 
About 3/4 of the way, I turned out of our place in front of the John Deere D tractor and went around the block, as I could tell she was having enough. Reentered the parade at the back so we finished at least. I'm glad I didn't try to put any "stuff" on her or the cart. I will say, though, that even though she was challenging, I never had the feeling that she was going to bolt. I feared she would totally rear up a couple of times, but it was all done "in place".
Munchkin did great for his first parade. The air horns and loud revving got him head-bobbing, but he didn't lose his cool. She had him decorated so nicely. I loved the glitter bands on his boots.
My sister's Jackie O was her cool self, but even she got a little agitated over the noise.
I would have taken more photos, but I keep forgetting to cut the finger off my glove, so I coudln't use the cell phone camera. (I cut it off when I got back to the trailer so I wouldn't forget).


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 8, 2021)

Marsha, you are so brave! That was smart to reposition after she had so much overload. I bet she would do even better on the next parade after seeing it didn't kill her and knowing you will take care of her.

You all look great! Midnight' coat is so shiny. Love it. I really admire you for doing it.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 8, 2021)

Marsha, I chuckled at "extra fancy" .. Very descriptive! Glad you had a good parade. She looks great and how far she's come!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 8, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> Marsha, you are so brave! That was smart to reposition after she had so much overload. I bet she would do even better on the next parade after seeing it didn't kill her and knowing you will take care of her.
> 
> You all look great! Midnight' coat is so shiny. Love it. I really admire you for doing it.


If I do another with her, I will certainly choose a quieter one. It was fun that it was noisy and if I'd been just a spectator i would have enjoyed it. But it was too hard for her; we had no idea it would be so noisy. There was a ton of candy being thrown, little ones running out to pick it up, scooters zipping around. A true small-town parade and lots of fun for the people. Dapper Dan might have enjoyed it. He would certainly have needed his overcheck to keep him from stopping for candy!


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 16, 2021)

We had a lesson this morning. Continuing to progress! The pattern we are doing now at an extended trot we have added a canter at the end and we are working up to him doing the whole thing at a canter. 

When we were done I drove Rocko down our road towards the main road while our trainer walked with us just chatting....and purposely making noise scuffing her feet etc. No reaction. He did balk a little at first at the neighbors dogs who were barking, snarling and heaving themselves on their wire fence. Normally he ignores them. When we got to the main road we thought to go a little ways on it, but here came the garbage truck. I was surprised when my friend said we better not... lets turn around because she is usually a lets go for it!!! So glad she made that call because it was recycle pick up day and when we were partway back up our road and the truck got to the end of our road the racket my neighbors glass bottles made was so loud he had a spook. Easy to control because we were a ways away. That's something I'd rather experience with him for the first time from the ground on the end of a lead rope! 

It is not just the noise, but that big arm comes out and grabs the can raises in the air and dumps it and then a lot of time the can falls over when the arm sets it back down. Could be pretty scary!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 16, 2021)

Garbage trucks have to be the noisiest trucks on the planet!


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 17, 2021)

Mine are desensitized to garbage trucks, they stop twice a week right in front of the barn door. They don't bat an eye anymore at the commotion even though I always jump  .


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 17, 2021)

Cayuse said:


> Mine are desensitized to garbage trucks, they stop twice a week right in front of the barn door. They don't bat an eye anymore at the commotion even though I always jump  .


Cayuse, that's so good! A friend of mine lived in a house where the train tracks ran right next to her pasture's fence and her ponies acted like the big roaring train was nothing at all. I always thought that was the upside of living so close to the tracks!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 18, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> Cayuse, that's so good! A friend of mine lived in a house where the train tracks ran right next to her pasture's fence and her ponies acted like the big roaring train was nothing at all. I always thought that was the upside of living so close to the tracks!


Isn't it amazing what a human or creature can become accustomed to!
It always surprises me that cattle who stare calmly at combines will freak out if I walk by with a little horse.


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 20, 2021)

My young friend came to drive and we decided to take the horses down to that nice quiet street. Only it wasn't so quiet today! 

We had some cars flying by, going around us on the main 2 lane road. The speed limit is 55 so people go 60 plus. We venture out when there are no cars, but once one turns onto our road it doesn't take long for them to overtake you! Both horses did pretty well with that. Annie was a little more nervous. 2 different women came out to see the horses and we were able to pull into their driveways. Really great way to meet people!

When we got to the quiet street there were lots of barking dogs that hadn't been out before. This got Annie really nervous. There is definitely a heightened fear of dogs for her since she was chased. A couple of cars came by and there was a family with a loose dog but they held on to it. Some kids came out all excited but their mom told them to stop running as she could see Annie getting upset. Autumn did a great job circling Annie around and getting her more relaxed. And at the end we all stood there together. It was such a good training day!
I got better photos but I didn't want to put her kids faces on the internet. I am going to invite them over to give the kids a ride with Annie in her own territory.


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 21, 2021)

My neighbors had a 55th wedding anniversary party a couple of weeks ago and I met the neighbor on the otherside of them who rides a Tennessee Walker. I invited her to come driving today. It was cool, and the sky was clear blue with a nice breeze! Annie was feeling good and wound up so I drove her first. My new friend took to driving right away so I hitched Rocko and we had a great time! She says now she knows what she's going to do when she can't ride any more. And says yes she wants to do it again. So I'm still making converts!!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 21, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> My neighbors had a 55th wedding anniversary party a couple of weeks ago and I met the neighbor on the otherside of them who rides a Tennessee Walker. I invited her to come driving today. It was cool, and the sky was clear blue with a nice breeze! Annie was feeling good and wound up so I drove her first. My new friend took to driving right away so I hitched Rocko and we had a great time! She says now she knows what she's going to do when she can't ride any more. And says yes she wants to do it again. So I'm still making converts!!!!


It's so nice to have someone who is horse-savy to take the reins sometimes! Another convert, yay!!


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 31, 2021)

Well, I busted one of my beloved harnesses that I got from Big Dee's years ago and they no longer carry them. So I hunted around and found one that looks to be just like it and it has SPOTS . So I ordered it. The harness I got from Star Lake is lovely but really too nice to goof around in so if the spotted one fits, I'll save it for best. I love spots !


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 31, 2021)

Spots?  Please post a picture when you get it!


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 1, 2021)

Will do . Here's hoping it looks like what it does online. It's not an expensive harness so who knows. If I had my way I'd have a miniature draft horse harness with all the doo-dads on it! And a buckboard or something similar.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 3, 2021)

My little buddy came over to drive this morning but we made it quick. I put her bike in the back of my car so we could drive over to see her new horse! She adopted a Thoroughbred from the rescue here! Pretty ambitious I'd say. She is a very sweet mare though. I fell in love with her. The horse is 9 years old. Had a month or so of training, was never raced and has been in a pasture for the last 7 years. (Yikes for a first horse!!!)
She is boarding her for now where my trainer friend is working with them and will do the first ride. Her dad has been taking her out there 6 days a week for the last two weeks since she got her and I can't belived how bonded to her that horse is. She took her to the arena saddled and bridled her and lunged her brought her to the mounting block and practiced having her stand. Then that horse followed her around at liberty. Was such a beautiful day I tell you! 
The woman that owns the rescue here is awesome. She had her come to the rescue and work with this horse so she could assess her skill level with horsemanship and see how they worked together. Her dad asked for a month trial with the horse in training and I actually think it's going to work after what I saw today. She has been taking riding lessons for 4 or 5 years and is fearless. Ah, to be young again!!!!
If any of you have any first horse stories I'd love to hear them!


----------



## Kelly (Sep 3, 2021)

First horse stories?! Great idea!! Do you think we should start another thread for that??….because EVERYONE has a first horse story


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 8, 2021)

Drove Midnight today. It's been quite a while, so I didn't know how she would do. I went to get my cart and it had a flat. Tried to air it up, but the valve stem was broken. Called husband, who can change a flat in under 5 minutes. Luckily we had a spare inner tube. By the time I had harnessed Midnight and ground driven her a few minutes, the cart was ready to go. I ponied Dapper Dan, as I felt she would be better if she knew he was with her. I always hate to pony Dapper Dan; it seems somehow demeaning and I think it hurts his feelings. But actually I think he enjoys going along and seems perfectly happy behind.
Midnight did very well! She acted as though she drives every day. We did not trot as much as she likes, though, since Dapper Dan was on behind. Her trot is pretty fast and his legs are shorter! But walking most of the way was good for them both.
We went into the pasture of a neighbor. There was a large, scary metal thing at the corner and she was determined not to go past it. Since I had DD on behind, I did not press it, but concentrated on getting past the scary thing without mishap. 
All good the rest of the way. We did some weaving back and forth on the road to practice. At the walk she maneuvers perfectly. At the trot, however, she has a hard time giving to pressure. We work on that.
All in all, a good drive for a good girl that hasn't been out for several weeks.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 13, 2021)

We went to the Andy Marcoux clinic this morning. All the participant's lessons were individual so I got very detailed instruction!!! I stayed and watched some of the lessons that came after mine so I learned a lot! 

I'm not sure who it was on the forum that mentioned they lived near Andy from Coachman's Delight, but I highly recommend taking at least one lesson from him. Everything I learned will really benefit my horse. 

FYI- I had made a rein board trying to get a feel for good contact, but I only had a 3 lb weight on it. 5 lbs would be more realistic. He had me hold on to his hands and then also the reins as he created the tension so I could feel the amount of contact he was talking about.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 16, 2021)

I drove Rocko today putting into practice all the things I was told at the clinic. After only 30 minutes I am not sure who was more tired! Rocko was doing the work but I was also having to work at my part.

He said when you are driving a two wheeled cart you don't just sit there because the two wheeled carts have a lot of movement so you are supposed to be fluid too. He had me scoot up and sit at the front of the seat moving my hips up I guess you would say and kind of leaning back using my core muscles. (You mean the ones I don't have?)  Anyway it was a bit like riding and it made total sense but it takes some effort at this point and I lost all my leg room. He said to use a wedge which will have me higher, get some leg room back and be easier to stay in form. Then he had me driving with my hands close together. We are operating a 3-4" bit and our hands are usually way out wider than that which makes sense too. (He had me driving with my thumbs touching to start.) Then there is the added contact so I had a lot to think about for now until it becomes muscle memory and I won't have to think about it so much. The other thing was looking way ahead of where you are going to turn. Everything he suggested, especially my new level of contact worked really well today! 

My trainer friend also did the clinic. I wasn't there when she had her lesson, and of course she is at a different level than me but he had her driving with her eyes closed to get a feel for some things! So glad that wasn't part of my lesson.


----------



## Abby P (Sep 16, 2021)

Thank you so much for posting this! Not sure how I missed the first post. I'm the one (well, one of them, at least) that lives near-ish Andy and if my life ever gets less crazy then I really want to get to him for some lessons.

Contact is something I have always struggled with, I've always tended to have very "permissive" (ahem, floppy) hands. So the increased contact with driving, even beyond what would have been good contact while riding which I always struggled to achieve, is definitely a learning curve for me but Rowan does not go well at ALL without good consistent contact, in fact he basically just doesn't go because he's unsure. He's a good teacher.  It feels like a lot of pressure but someone, can't remember who, told me it isn't as much as it feels like because the lines are going through at least one if not several sets of rings before getting to our hands plus there is extra weight in the lines themselves due to the longer length. It is definitely tiring though!


----------



## Kelly (Sep 16, 2021)

Next time we are going to NEED to see a video of the entire lesson ….. and of your trainers lesson too…. Driving with your eyes closed, Im gonna try that this week …. And hope we don’t hit a tree 

I completely understand the “looking way ahead of where you are going to turn”, we have been practicing this lately and boy what a difference it is making 

Glad you had such a wonderful lesson!


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 16, 2021)

It seems counterintuitive to be holding that tension when you want them to move out huh? But it creates energy that you lose when you give too much. One of his lesson plans purchased a while back described it like those phones you make as a kid. Two tin cans with a string between them that you hold taught and talk to each other but if you hold it with the string loose you lose your connection.

He is really good at explaining things and giving helpful illustrations. He lets you know the why. He was easy on me because I kept my mouth shut, listened and did everything he asked as best I could. Watching some of the other lessons, I noticed he doesn't sugar coat it! Lol. Which is good because you are there to learn.


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 17, 2021)

@Marsha Cassada what a journey to find Midnight you had and what an amazing little driver you have turned her into. Especially during a noisy parade like that. Then to give her a few weeks off and still have her be such a good girl. And yes... My little one loves the horses. He's way more into them than my older son ever was. He's even scooping poop with me twice a day using his own bucket and full size poop rake. At 20 months old!!!

@Cayuse can't wait to see the spotted harness. So sorry your other harness broke. Always a bummer when a beloved piece of equipment is retired.

@Willow Flats such a great opportunity to learn directly from Andy. Sounds like you learned so much. And then being able to apply it in your driving after the clinic, good for you. That is where I always struggle.

Perry is still at the trainers but he's pulling a cart now. I'm going up next week to take a few lessons with him so I can see where he is at and what he needs going forward. She said he's still pretty young mentally so it's all about keeping his focus. Hopefully I'm up to the challenge.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 17, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> It seems counterintuitive to be holding that tension when you want them to move out huh? But it creates energy that you lose when you give too much. One of his lesson plans purchased a while back described it like those phones you make as a kid. Two tin cans with a string between them that you hold taught and talk to each other but if you hold it with the string loose you lose your connection.
> 
> He is really good at explaining things and giving helpful illustrations. He lets you know the why. He was easy on me because I kept my mouth shut, listened and did everything he asked as best I could. Watching some of the other lessons, I noticed he doesn't sugar coat it! Lol. Which is good because you are there to learn.


I found taking lessons exhausting, mentally and physically. I do apply some things I learned, but mostly it was too hard to keep up. I think if one went regularly to classes it would be easier to maintain, but since that was not possible for me, I have lapsed a lot. Some things become part of one's intuitive or trained muscles, though. I do find that I am a lot less tired, physically, after driving Midnight in the cart because I am sitting up straight, keeping my elbows in, hands together, and a nice tension throughout my body. With Dapper Dan, I am inclined to be slothful.


----------



## Abby P (Sep 17, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> It seems counterintuitive to be holding that tension when you want them to move out huh? But it creates energy that you lose when you give too much.



Right, it's like you're shaping the energy. If you don't give it any shape then it just goes into the ground. And contact isn't the same as pulling and I don't think that when it's done correctly the horse feels it that way (as pulling). At least Rowan seems to view it as support and needed give and take especially while he's hitched - you're just there with them. Interestingly it's much harder to get a good "conversation" going when I'm long-lining or ground driving but that may just be because I also have my own klutzy feet to worry about. Plus it's easier for me to ask him for things like engagement which is much harder for him so he's more likely to suck back or for the energy to go out the back instead of where it's supposed to go.

I have always found that lessons are super helpful but I like a lot of time in between to practice and work on things on my own. If you always have someone telling you what to do then it's harder to really figure things out. Plus, like Marsha, I find them very draining and so have always preferred at the most every two weeks, preferably every 3-4 weeks, with several practice sessions by myself in between.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 17, 2021)

@MajorClementine 
So good to hear what you are up to! Didn't know Perry was at the trainers. Let us know how it goes when you get out there to drive him!
Also, cannot believe your baby is already 20 months! He sounds like he is going to be a good ranch hand.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 18, 2021)

Abby, My Cappy sounds like Rowan, when I was driving Cappy I found he need so much more contact than I was comfortable with at first. It felt like I really had a lot of weight in my hand, but he would come "round" and was so much more relaxed with the contact. He needs the support emotionally, I think, as he's a nervous dude he finds it comforting. The only downside is that he can get heavy on the forehand and "lug" if I'm not careful. On the other hand, if I took that much contact with Peanut we'd have a Lippazan moment, his energy goes UP UP UP mentally and physically. They are polar opposites. 
I learned to keep the contact soft by driving through my elbows, which is hard and I lapse alot. But is makes so much difference, they tell remind me when I lapse.

My spotted harness arrived . It fit with some tweaking (what harness doesn't need that?) I have not used it yet as every day I've had the chance to drive it's rained.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 19, 2021)

Drove Dapper Dan today and ponied Midnight. We went through the neighbor's grassland. The scary metal thing we saw the other day turned out to be a large target object. It is mounted on poles about 8 feet tall with an expanded metal base with two welded metal loops to attach to a tractor to move it. They are bird dog trainers. It's still pretty warm in the afternoon so we tried to go a little early. I was feeling kind of blah, and feel much better now after being outdoors and with the horses. The sky is so beautiful with the fluffy clouds in this season.


----------



## Abby P (Sep 19, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Drove Dapper Dan today and ponied Midnight.



Marsha, how do you work it when you pony one and drive the other? Do you tie the ponied horse off to the cart somehow or just hold the rope in your hand?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 19, 2021)

Abby P said:


> Marsha, how do you work it when you pony one and drive the other? Do you tie the ponied horse off to the cart somehow or just hold the rope in your hand?


On the cart, I cross tie behind the seat, one lead rope on each side of the seat back. On the sulky, because it is low and I'm so close to both horses, I just tie on one side. I use my whip to cue the ponied horse to stay back. Doesn't take long for them to learn to stay back. The only time when there could be a problem is when something startles the driven horse and he backs up in a hurry. This has happened to me a few times and the ponied horse never seems any the worse. I do not pony horses behind a horse that is questionable. I did put Dapper Dan behind Midnight for the first time recently; I felt she was ready to be safe.
Leading does not work. Tried that. 
The ponied horse needs to learn to be tied on. When the driven horse has towed him a few times, he learns to give to the pressure. 
I did have one youngster bite the back of the seat once. But after ponying for almost 20 years, I've not had anything serious. Not to say that tomorrow something catastrophic couldn't happen, but horsing around is full of small risks.


----------



## Abby P (Sep 19, 2021)

Thanks! That makes total sense. I guess if you just work a bunch with the horse to be ponied on "leading up real free" as Bill Dorrance would have said, that goes a long way. I can't imagine trying to drive and also hold the lead rope in one hand, that seems beyond my coordination level. I guess the one thing I might consider doing is wrapping the lead rope around the cart frame and then sitting on the end - vs. tying it off hard. That way if things go sideways you could always let the horse being ponied loose relatively easily.

I toy on and off with the idea of a second, but driving a team is far far away from my current capabilities, so ponying would be essential!


----------



## Kelly (Sep 19, 2021)

uggg… computer difficulties……standby……….


----------



## Kelly (Sep 19, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Not to say that tomorrow something catastrophic couldn't happen, but horsing around is full of small risks.



So true! Or in my case big risks 



Abby P said:


> I can't imagine trying to drive and also hold the lead rope in one hand, that seems beyond my coordination level.



Me either! & me too!



When I first got started ponying horses I thought the same thing….. how do people do it? Is it safe? And will it work for me?

I pony behind the seat of my cart too, right in the middle of my cart is a bar I can tie on to. I use a quick release buckle to tie up the horse being ponied. I have found that this needs to be a short tie, otherwise my pony horse ends up on the side, in front of, or by the wheels of the cart, which I don’t like and feel that it isn’t very safe. All my cart trained ponies are questionable  at this point, but I don’t care, we just keep on ponying.  I always practice with my cart horse backing up, so my pony horse sees we are backing up. I don’t know if this makes a difference or not, but we do practice it for my own piece of mind. I’ll post a pic soon of my set up, hopefully tomorrow 



PS. Anytime I tried to use a lead rope, I was always fighting the ponied horse as their heads were in the grass!


----------



## Abby P (Sep 19, 2021)

Kelly said:


> I have found that this needs to be a short tie



I've found many parallels between doing things with Rowan, and raising a young child. One of them is, only offer them choices you can live with, and the fewer of those the better!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 19, 2021)

If one tries leading a ponyed horse, even with the lead wrapped around something, it doesn't work. He needs to be cross tied behind so he can not come up beside the wheel on either side. Just short enough for that but not so short he is left without movement.
Trying to lead causes all kinds of problems, such as wrenching your arm out of its socket or getting too distracted to pay attention to the driving horse.
A ponyed horse quickly learns the rules and is really no trouble.
But as Hershey comments, when left at home alone they can get plenty of exercise, running around like maniacs!


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 20, 2021)

We did some work today using a new pattern that Andy gave to one of the other attendees at the clinic. Rocko really enjoys doing something new and is a lot more engaged. Before I went to the clinic I was excited, but at the same time thinking why do I need to do this if I'm just driving for pleasure, but now I can see everything I'm working on is for his good. For both his comfort and better communication.

I have gone to audit a clinic before too and you can learn a lot by just watching the trainer instructing other drivers. And it's a whole lot cheaper!


----------



## Kelly (Sep 20, 2021)

This is how I pony my pony 



I use a full size horse bit that I have laying around and loop it over a bar on my cart. Then I attach a quick release buckle to that, I use a trailer tie since those are pretty short.… a bungee type one would be even better IMO. The only reason I use a horse bit is because the quick release buckle won’t attach to the bar on my cart, the bar is too wide for the buckle.




And OMG!! Breezy is soooooo stinking cute!! Love him!!




I was gonna have hubby take our pic tonight, but he was too busy building my barn


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 21, 2021)

Finally got to drive with the new harness. Needed to lower the top buckles and raise the bottom buckles on the bridle cheek pieces so I can lower the brow band a bit. And the breeching is roomy, but he's between sizes so we made it work. I kept hubby busy with the leather punch. Peanut seemed happy and I got my "spots"  so I'm happy, too.


----------



## Kelly (Sep 21, 2021)

Beautiful pics Cayuse!! Love your new harness


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 21, 2021)

Did the headstall come with it? Looks like a very nice one!
You and Peanut are both photogenic, for sure!


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 21, 2021)

Aww!  What a nice turnout. The black and white shot is very cool too. Always some tweeking with the new harnesses!


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 21, 2021)

Thanks guys  ! The headstall came with it, it's not bad at all considering it was a low budget harness. The leather is fairly soft on the whole harness. I added a nose band to stabilize it, I'll have to get a better nose band as it's really too big as came off a larger harness. I ordered it from Chick's supply and was happy enough with it to make it work and it is very similar to my beloved harness I broke. Same thing but with the spots. 
I had a nice drive today. Not easy taking a picture from the drivers seat, I just kept turning right and snapping pictures til we got dizzy


----------



## Dragon Hill (Sep 22, 2021)

Nice! You guys made a very nice looking turnout. I love the black and white photo! I'd have that one framed and on a wall for sure.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 28, 2021)

I did not pony Dapper Dan as I planned the 4 miles loop today and wanted to get Midnight trotting a lot. She was a very good girl out by herself. We were on a varied terrain, from paved to gravel to dirt. She did not shy at any big boulders or culverts. No equipment passed us today; may be a good thing.
She was a tired girl when we got home.
I have some poles to practice side passing, and our walk-on board in the corral. I was cleaning up harness and I saw her rolling by the pole. She was sort of rolled next to it. I wondered if she could be stuck there, so I moved the pole and board. She quickly got her feet under her and got up. Makes me wonder if she was a little "cast" there. I never thought of those objects causing any trouble.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 1, 2021)

Drove Cappy today, first time in a year except for when he pulled the manure sled last winter a few times when the snow was deep. Speaking of snow, your story about Midnight maybe getting cast reminded me of when my big pony got cast in a snow drift, I never thought he'd roll next to a drift, but down he went and into the drift he rolled. He floundered himself with all four feet straight up. I had to call the fire dept. as I couldn't budge him. By the time the guys got here, I had shoveled enough snow away from his back and side so he could roll onto his side and the excitement of the FD arriving gave him the needed "boost" to scramble up. Fun day!


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 1, 2021)

Today was my husband's first day of retirement!!!! So we drove Annie and Rocko down the main road and on to that quiet road. One of the homeowners got a new cute little dog, but quite the barker going nuts and Rocko wasn't too sure about that dog! The owner came out and wanted to meet us and take pictures to show her grandkids so that gave him a great opportunity to get used to the new resident watch dog.

We had a lot of fun driving today and Rocko likes to keep up with Annie so he was really moving out nicely. I have been driving one handed a lot lately and it is getting more comfortable. So much easier for me to keep even contact. Holding the whip while driving two handed, I have a hard time keeping even contact with that hand and then when I go to use the whip I throw away the contact. It seems like a lot of people don't drive with a whip. There is a huge deep ditch (Culvert) that runs under the road we were on today and one time Rocko spooked right there and was going right to it as he twisted and all I had to do was set the whip at that side and he moved away from it and away from falling over the edge and we just carried on.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 1, 2021)

Congrats on your hubby's retirement


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 1, 2021)

Cayuse said:


> Congrats on your hubby's retirement


Thank you!!! I made a list of projects I want to do, but have it hidden away for now. 
When he gets bored, I'm ready!


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 3, 2021)

Took Cappy out for another drive yesterday. I'm laughing in the picture because he has a good radar for the random low hanging branch. He spotted one and was headed for it!


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 3, 2021)

Cayuse~ What a great picture! How tall is Cappy?


----------



## Kelly (Oct 3, 2021)

Great pic, I love it!


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 4, 2021)

Willow, he's 32 inches. He's a Mighty Mite. He's not a refined type at all and is "strong like bull" .


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 4, 2021)

Cayuse said:


> Willow, he's 32 inches. He's a Mighty Mite. He's not a refined type at all and is "strong like bull" .


I like his build. Annie is 37" and built like a mini draft which I actually prefer for a driving horse! She has a lot of power too.. Rocko's legs look like twigs to me!


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 4, 2021)

Thanks Willow  . I like them heavier boned, too. He actually can pull my hubby just fine and my husband is a pretty big guy. I attached a picture so you can see the size of them together.


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 4, 2021)

Another great picture! He looks nice clipped. 
I love your husband's hat too! I really like western wear on men but my husband's mother sewed him western shirts with crazy patterns on the yokes when he was a kid which he hated and also begged him to play the banjo. Oh the trauma lol... He took up the saxophone instead and owns 2 pairs of cowboy boots but won't wear a western shirt. 
Sorry, off track. Lol


----------



## HersheyMint (Oct 4, 2021)

Cayuse said:


> View attachment 44691
> 
> Took Cappy out for another drive yesterday. I'm laughing in the picture because he has a good radar for the random low hanging branch. He spotted one and was headed for it!


That is a great picture of you both smiling!


----------



## Kelly (Oct 4, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> Another great picture! He looks nice clipped.
> I love your husband's hat too! I really like western wear on men but my husband's mother sewed him western shirts with crazy patterns on the yokes when he was a kid which he hated and also begged him to play the banjo. Oh the trauma lol... He took up the saxophone instead and owns 2 pairs of cowboy boots but won't wear a western shirt.
> Sorry, off track. Lol



Haha!! My hubby is from Jersey, he’s my Jersey Boy! I took him to Cavendars Boot City to get him a pair of Justin Ropers. He put 1 foot in the boot, you should have seen the disgust look on his face… PRICELESS! So I couldn’t get him to wear boots, but he does wear a western hat and is now talking about getting a black felt one for the upcoming seasons. Oh and he’ll only wear the hat around the ranch to keep the sun off him, he doesn’t wear it out in public


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 5, 2021)

Love cowboy hats and boots ! I used to wear cowboy boots all the time before the arthritis warped my feet. I had like 18 pair. Showmanship is my fav class cause I can wear my hat .


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 9, 2021)

Dapper Dan and I did a parade today. It was a very nice one! Lots of entries and hundreds of spectators.
I had thought of taking Midnight, so as to give her more experience, but she has been rather silly lately, so I took Dapper Dan. I cleaned him with the air compressor, washed and braided his tail, trimmed his whiskers, and washed his boots. He knew something was up and was very interested in the whole thing. He enjoyed being clean, I think.
With the parade having an autumn theme instead of patriotic, I had to go with my non-glitzy outfits. A little western. The hat is actually a Stetson. 
Dapper Dan was perfect. My only problem was candy-grabbing. He did manage to get one piece and crunch it up before I could get out of the cart. Wrapping and all. Lots of stopping for children to pet him. 
After the parade, we went back to the square and mingled with all the people. The horses were very welcome.
My sister brought Jackie O--I didn't get a picture of her this time. Munchkin came as a fireman and his owner as a dalmation. The picture of them was taken before we got the fire hat secured to the halter with zip ties. And she had a red dog collar around her neck. She threw candy from the fireman's boot.
A fun thing happened. A friend came up with her daughter; it was the same girl who had ridden Dapper Dan when she was five years old. I wanted a child who wasn't afraid to teach him to accept someone on his back. She had written a thank you note after being with Dapper Dan. I told her I still had the note! A grown up young woman now, expecting a baby!
A little breezy but overall a nice fall day.


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 15, 2021)

My friend drove Annie with us and we ventured out down the main road and down to a side road. Lots of cars passing us on the two lane road! On the side road there were a few loose dogs that were pretty chill, and some Halloween decor around at the main entrances to people's properties. 
Some had ghosts and skeletons hanging from trees. Happy to report Rocko did really well. The neighbor's dogs that chased Annie in the past were barking and jumping on their wire fence as usual. Rocko ignores them but Annie still wants to rush by; especially when they are behind her as she passes them.

They have an HDT at the horse park here in October where they do all kinds of decorations and they have a huge full size horse skeleton that they move around and put in the cones course. It had a harness on it too. Driven to death I guess! Some of the horses spook and won't go near it, but most ignore it. The day before the event starts they do allow people to walk their horse in there to check it out, but I don't think everyone does it.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 15, 2021)

Found the pictures Marsha! He looking Dapper as usual! I love the seat cover on your cart, I bet you made that. It's nice that your friends daughter visited, maybe when her baby is old enough he/she can have their first ride on DD.


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 18, 2021)

He was moving out so nice today! We are working on keeping that lengthened trot. When I get him going he breaks into a canter if I release my contact the teeny tiniest bit. I'm going to put the whip in the holder for now and continue working on keeping him moving out by maintaining steady contact and then add the whip back in and see how we do. He is moving so much nicer at the canter though now that he has gained strength. No more leaping like a rabbit!
It is so amazing how they pick up on the slightest things. He was super responsive today and any missed cues would be completely on me!


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 20, 2021)

I know I've mentioned before that our main road is a two lane road with no shoulders and ditches along both sides. Why the speed limit is 55 is something I don't get and everyone drives 60-65 on it. If I am traveling 55 they go around me.

So when we go down our private (shared road) in the cart we stop and look both ways and when everything is clear I trot Rocko in the direction traffic should go down to the next street and if we are lucky no cars come up on us, but if they do they go around us on the other side, and some are considerate and slow down and others just blow by. Both Annie and Rocko are handling the traffic well now. So today my husband and I decided to go down the main road after driving around our property. Rocko and I go first to pass the neighbor's dogs to give Annie confidence as she follows. We get out to the main road and most of the homes are set back and have pastures in the front. Well some new dogs we had never seen in front of one of the homes came barking and tearing out to their fence and Rocko spooked and wasn't going to go towards the dogs and tried to turn around which I wasn't going to let him do, but now we are in the middle of the street crossways and here comes a car barreling down the road straight towards us! I was trying to remain calm so I could get him to move. All I had time to do was get in the opposite lane since we were facing that way and Annie was on the other side. I can't believe the driver just blew between the two horses never slowing down! Of course afterwards my heart was in my throat but Rocko was over it in a second! He didn't bat an eye on the way home when the dogs charged the fence again which was really good. I just wish my adrenaline rush would be over as quick as his!


----------



## Abby P (Oct 20, 2021)

Terrifying! I am way too chicken to ever drive on a paved road, I think.

I used to ride my Arabian down the roads (dirt roads, but people went 60+) when I lived in Michigan and while he was completely unafraid of any motorized vehicle, up to and including giant combines that I could have ridden him under, I always had a worry in the back of my mind that he was going to kill us both by spooking at a rock on the side of the road and jumping in front of a gravel truck.

Sounds like you handled it well though and he got over it super fast! But maybe you need a visit over on the "whiskey or wine" thread!


----------



## Kelly (Oct 25, 2021)

HOLY CRAP!! That is so scary!! I am so glad everything turned out ok!!! Geeez people can be sooooo rude…. they didn’t even slow down for you… geeeez


Yes!! Youll definitely NEED to revisit the “whiskey & wine” thread!!


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 25, 2021)

Had two nice drives with Peanut this weekend, the weather was gorgeous. I put him back in his half cheek jointed snaffle as I didn't have another mullen for my "spotted" bridle and what a difference! He is so much lighter. My instructor hated him in the snaffle as she said it made him "too light" and she was afraid he'd go up and I do agree it could get him hoppy in the front end  if he got excited and I hauled on him, but for driving in my field it's AWESOME. So much less diving for grass and goofing around . Much better for my arthritis. Better for him too as I'm not arguing with him.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 1, 2021)

My sister came out to drive with me today. Yay! I feel so much more comfortable having someone along with me when I take Midnight out. She acted like a little pro; not sure why I feel that little edge.
We had been trotting for just a little bit and I looked back just in time to see Dapper Dan fall. He kind of went sideways. My sister was in the sulky with him. He stood right up and was fine. We looked him over and tried to figure out why he fell. We were on the paved road and it looked to me as though his foot slipped. So the only thing we could think of was the boots are losing their tread. What do you think? Time for new boots? I was expecting them to fall to pieces with wear, not lose their grip.
Went on with our drive. Through a pasture and on a dirt road. No more problems. When we left the road to go into the pasture, the horses had to go through a ditch with grass taller than them. I went first with Midnight; she just plowed on through. Dapper Dan took a little longer as he had to snatch some convenient grasses.
So do you think the boot has lost its tread? All four look like this.


----------



## Abby P (Nov 1, 2021)

It looks fine to me - but could there have maybe been some loose small stones/large sand on top of the pavement or something? That can be really slippery.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 1, 2021)

They look ok to me, too. I wonder like Abby if he stepped on a rock and it "rolled" causing him to slip. Hope he's OK.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 1, 2021)

He seems fine. He did get a little nick on his lip. But no skinned knees. I will watch him for a day or two. Maybe give him a dose of equiox. Guess I won't worry about the boots.


----------



## Kelly (Nov 1, 2021)

Horses trip and fall all the time. Boot looks good to me too. Wouldn’t worry too much about it unless it keeps happening consistently.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 2, 2021)

He was galloping around like a colt today so i guess it didn't hurt him. Cool weather sure makes them frisky.


----------



## Kelly (Nov 3, 2021)

Hubby captured this pic of me & Stormy ystrdy before the rain pushed in, it is suppose to be another rainy day today


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 3, 2021)

Kelly said:


> Hubby captured this pic of me & Stormy ystrdy before the rain pushed in, it is suppose to be another rainy day today
> View attachment 45015


Very nice, with the fantastic barn in the background, too!


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 5, 2021)

My friend came and drove Annie with us today. 
One of my other converts called me yesterday (the one who just started driving her pony) and said she invited one of her riding partners over to drive her pony and now that woman has gone and purchased a well trained driving mini for herself!!!
She did not find the mini locally, but on Facebook. She is completely new to driving and is in the process of getting cart and harness. I am thrilled! We may get a nice driving group here. 
Tomorrow there is an HDT. I mentioned on a previous post how they decorate for this Fall event. It was supposed to be last weekend but the horse park was underwater after that record breaking rain we had. 
Probably didn't have to fill the water hazzard this time!


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 11, 2021)

My husband drove Annie with us and we drove until the sun was going down. It has been wet and foggy so the sun didn't come out until late today!
Annie checking out the cows. Both horses are so fluffy!


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 12, 2021)

I love fluffy. It adds to their cuteness


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 15, 2021)

When I was driving Kriss Kross I had him in a Ultimate Tongue Relief bit and was using a bit lifter. Then when I bought Rocko I tried Kriss' set up on him and he took right to it, very comfortable.
I wondered if Rocko really needed the bit lifter so I took it off today and that didn't work! He was so busy playing with the bit rolling it around and putting his tongue over and under it that he couldn't focus!
I went back in and put it back on, only one hole looser and will try gradually loosening it as he learns to carry the bit himself.
This bit has a port and can roll all the way around. It was really pricey and gentle so I want to keep using it.


----------



## charlottein (Nov 15, 2021)

Took Chaos out today to pick my daughter up at school as I try to do every other week when the weather and wo k cooperate. Thanks to help from my trainer and some help from my dad to drill some new holes, my cart was so much better balanced! With the new singletree, all that is left is to shorten the shafts a bit more and we are in business! It rode so smooth and Chaos did very well despite some nervousness about a couple loud motorcycles and snow chains on the busy street we drove by. So excited for the Turkey Hunt drive day this weekend my local Colorado Driving Society is doing. It will be our first time driving with a bunch of other people.


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 19, 2021)

My friend drove Annie with us today. Rocko was naughty! It's green everywhere and he just wanted to graze the whole time and bucked when he didn't get his way. He can't get his feet too high with the kick strap but he had a pretty bad attitude for the first half of our drive.
Once my father-in-law offered me a cookie and I said no thank you and then he waved it under my nose saying "come on ya know you want it!" 
I always feel bad driving my horses at a walk over green grass because it's such a temptation for them!!!

We had the heavy rain and then many foggy days so it is too wet to mow.


----------



## charlottein (Nov 20, 2021)

View attachment trim.E35C9CE1-FD2C-4135-B98C-2D05CD2E8A9F.MOV

View attachment trim.62EE70D9-78BD-4C02-9540-E28D17412E04.MOV


Chaos Did great at our first drive day - the Turkey Hunt - with the Colorado Driving Society! He was acting spooky after unloading and I was worried…he was kinda freaked by all the big horses and carriages there. But he settled in great though very talkative. He even went over his first covered wood bridge with the cart, up and down steep hills on the marathon course as we collected turkeys with cards to build a poker hand. Sadly our hand was bad so we didn’t win the frozen turkey, lol! Great fun though!


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 20, 2021)

What a fun day. Great job Chaos


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 20, 2021)

Chaos!!!! He could be Rocko's twin except Rocko is one hand taller. That sounds like so much fun. Happy for you that you had such a successful outing. I like the video of him calling out to his new friends!


----------



## Kelly (Nov 20, 2021)

What great videos! Looks like y’all had a great time!! He is just adorable


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 22, 2021)

We had some beautiful weather for today's drive. See how green everything is?!! Bad camera angle. He is not that big! I took some video today of zoomies and Annies antics. Will try to post them later.


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 23, 2021)

It is green and beautiful. I was surprised when I saw you are in northern CA


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 23, 2021)

HersheyMint said:


> It is green and beautiful. I was surprised when I saw you are in northern CA


I know!  The area you see here was all under water when we had that storm a few weeks ago that dumped almost as much water as we had all of last year within 24 hours! Crazy!


----------



## Kelly (Nov 23, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> Bad camera angle. He is not that big!




LOL LOL you make me laugh . They both look AWESOME! Great pic! Can’t wait to see the video


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 26, 2021)

Rocko was trying to grass snatch something terrible today and he had a good spook when a cow stepped out from behind a bush as we were going by. It was a really big cow and a surprise, so I'll give him that. lol. The cow started following us along the fence line and that kept him alert but he did just fine. 
I had moved my seat forward on my (Aerocrown) cart a while back because the shafts were bouncing in the tugs which fixed that but then the seat became bouncy. Andy made the comment that 2 wheel carts are bouncy when I was at the clinic. Today my low back was sore so I felt every bounce exaggerated and when I brought him in I drove Annie for 10 minutes to see if her cart was as bouncy or was it just my back. But I felt 100 times better in the Kingston cart. The Aerocrown is the first cart I have had with hard wheels. My other two carts had the motorcycle tires. Could that be the difference between the comfort in the carts?


----------



## Dragon Hill (Nov 27, 2021)

Everything I've read says air filled tires are definitely more shock absorbing than hard wheels.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 1, 2021)

Really enjoy reading everyone's driving experiences, and about the differences in various cart styles and wheels.


----------



## charlottein (Dec 1, 2021)

Hurray! Took Chaos to the school again today and he was a champ! I had no one to head while tacking up, but he stood so well! Standing is something he needs work on. And we actually cantered for the first time in cart, since he was doing so well and it was a blast! My daughter was delighted. I have hesitated to do so since we road drive, but his Cavallo boots are working so well for traction for him - he hasn't had any slips with them so far like he does without. Hope you all had a good Thanksgiving if that is something you celebrate!


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 2, 2021)

A couple bought the home across the road from us which sits on almost 10 acres. She rides and has a cutting horse who isn't there yet as they need to do some improvements on an old barn and put in fencing. She said she doesn't want me driving on the road and that we are free to drive around their property! 
So today my husband and I drove Rocko and Annie over there. Rocko did so well. We had to wait for a lot of traffic and some people on foot to pass by and then there were new barking dogs bordering a section of her property that went nuts when we drove by. Annie was nervous and rushing which has been the case ever since she was chased by dogs but my husband handled her pretty well. 

One of the horse parks here is holding a Christmas event on the 12th where you can drive for free throughout the whole park and all the hazards and free cookies too! I drove Annie there once when they were having an HDT just to have her around some activity, but Rocko has never been there. I trailered him and drove him once at my friend's ranch and once at the clinic and he did pretty good so I'm hoping to have some fun! My husband plans to drive Annie.


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 6, 2021)

Rocko did so well driving today! I have started training him with bells because I'm sure that some people will have bells on their horse or carriage at the Christmas event. He has gotten used to them rather quickly but Annie is another story. She is tolerating them but isn't a fan. I've been attaching them to my belt and to the muck bucket when I am cleaning or feeding so she can get used to them. I attached them to the top of her hay net and she would get a bite and a jingle and this really slowed her down, as she approached and retreated, but of course it didn't prevent her from eating. So if you have a chow hound that isn't crazy about bells, you might get a day out of them where they eat at the same pace as the rest of your horses!  The weather report has been changing daily and now they are calling for rain the day of the event so it may get cancelled, but we need rain so I'll be ok either way and the horses will be desensitized to bells.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 6, 2021)

I put the belly sleigh bells on Midnight on our last walk. She was perfectly fine with them. But after an hour's walk I was ready for some peace and quiet--they are noisy. Munchkin wore the surcingle bells. He did fine also. Some horses really react to bells! A couple of mine in the past took quite a while to get used to them.


----------



## charlottein (Dec 12, 2021)

Ooh fun! I asked for rump bells for Christmas. Doubt I will get them, but you never know! I will take your suggestion when I do, Willow Flats!


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 13, 2021)

I almost always drive with bells. The horses don't seem to spook at loud noises when they have the constant jingle of the bells. I have a ring with a single bell and a strap of 3 toned brass cast bells. They are the only bells I can stand to listen to. Regular "jingle bells" make me batty!

Hubby got me a boat seat and bracket to make it adjustable forward and back! He's going to install it on my jogging sulky along with a single tree. Basically turning in into a bike style cart for a fraction of the cost. Can't wait!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 13, 2021)

MajorClementine said:


> Hubby got me a boat seat and bracket to make it adjustable forward and back! He's going to install it on my jogging sulky along with a single tree. Basically turning in into a bike style cart for a fraction of the cost. Can't wait!


That is AWESOME Major! You’ll love it! Can’t wait to see pics


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 17, 2021)

50 minutes for Dapper Dan today. We went 2.3 miles. Ponied Midnight.


----------



## charlottein (Dec 19, 2021)

Chaos didn’t mind wearing a hat for the first time! Just need some bells and an outfit for us to complete the look! He did great today, drove to a neighbors farm to pick up some pine cones for Girlscouts, and cantered around the block a couple times too. Now if I only I could figure out how to instruct my daughter without her getting so dang defensive when I try to correct her hands.


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 19, 2021)

Chaos!!!  He looks awesome! How many girls can say they drove their little horse to pick up girl scout supplies when they were a kid?! Making memories!


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 20, 2021)

What a cute picture of the 3 of you. I agree with Willow, making memories with a pic to back them up.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 22, 2021)

Poor Candace is so out of shape. I did lessons for the nieces in the arena with the 4 wheel cart and that sand makes for a lot of work. We kept her to a walk but she was still puffing. She got plenty of breaks but was a little stiff after. She's getting old enough I need to warm her up better before putting her to work.

I also drove Perry and what a fun little guy he is. We did some work with cones out in the arena but we used the sulky so it wasn't too heavy. He's still a string bean. We cantered and he never tried to break into a gallop on me. He's so much fun and such a pretty moving horse. I foresee him moving up into the spot of favorite driving horse.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 22, 2021)

MajorClementine said:


> Poor Candace is so out of shape. I did lessons for the nieces in the arena with the 4 wheel cart and that sand makes for a lot of work. We kept her to a walk but she was still puffing. She got plenty of breaks but was a little stiff after. She's getting old enough I need to warm her up better before putting her to work.
> 
> I also drove Perry and what a fun little guy he is. We did some work with cones out in the arena but we used the sulky so it wasn't too heavy. He's still a string bean. We cantered and he never tried to break into a gallop on me. He's so much fun and such a pretty moving horse. I foresee him moving up into the spot of favorite driving horse.


Well, look what a gem his mom is. He comes by his talent naturally.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 25, 2021)

My sister came out with Jackie O and we had a nice drive. Summer-like weather so we did mostly walking, as they are so furry. We went about 3 1/2 miles. Stopped to chat with horsey neighbors (don't you just love the "neigh" in neighbor?). Midnight pretended to be terrified of several large pieces of farming machinery. I made her go up to them, and we drove around them. I don't know why she chose to be scared of them; she sees equipment frequently. They weren't even running, just sitting silently. I put the noisy bells on her, which she does not mind at all, but if I turn on the Pandora she acts silly. 
It was a nice activity for Christmas Day.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 6, 2022)

We have a new participant logging drive time this year! My husband is going to join us logging his driving hours with Annie which he says is his horse now. They do make a good team.
I still have this crud, didn't get tested but staying home taking it easy so I'm not ready to drive but Scott hitched Annie. Here they are at the end of the lane watching the cars fly by on the main road. He needs to fix her forelock before putting her bridle on which he sometimes forgets, but I'm just glad he has taken to driving! Introducing Scott & his horse Annie! 
Just look at that concentration on his face heh heh.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 6, 2022)

Willow Flats said:


> We have a new participant logging drive time this year! My husband is going to join us logging his driving hours with Annie which he says is his horse now. They do make a good team.
> I still have this crud, didn't get tested but staying home taking it easy so I'm not ready to drive but Scott hitched Annie. Here they are at the end of the lane watching the cars fly by on the main road. He needs to fix her forelock before putting her bridle on which he sometimes forgets, but I'm just glad he has taken to driving! Introducing Scott & his horse Annie!
> Just look at that concentration on his face heh heh.
> View attachment 45608


Hooray! Another driver. How fun for both of you and Annie that your husband enjoys driving as well.

Sorry about being sick. We gave up on testing here too because it takes a week to get an appointment. Just staying home and away from others if we feel ill. Hope you get feeling better soon


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 8, 2022)

Finally felt well enough to drive today. It is so green here and Rocko kept trying to grab some grass and threw a little tantrum when I told him no! Annie graduated and no longer needs a kick strap but his is staying put.

I drove him in two sessions because I still had bounce in the tugs and I ended up moving both the wheels/axels again! My husband and I switched for a few minutes so he could see what was going on and Annie was just a dream to drive. I'll admit I got a little jealous. She is all business when driving but I have to remember that she is older than Rocko, has been with me longer and had more training before I got him. I wish they were more similar so I could drive them as a pair. I think it can help with training and of couse I would love to have a pair!


----------



## charlottein (Jan 12, 2022)

Hurray Willow, glad you are feeling better. I always seem to be juggling the forelock too! Hoping to finally try out my bells today. Fed with them, and took a walk with him wearing them, but roads have been icy since Christmas.


----------



## charlottein (Jan 12, 2022)

Wellll we got to go out today... Chaos did excellent with the bells and with the puddles from the snow melt - which he wont walk through in hand, and stood patiently at school very well. Until.... we were doing a light canter home, and somehow his boots came off - and we had our first ever run away bolt. He was terrified and gallop out of control, with me hauling on the reins and him ignoring them. Luckily it was a good straight dry stretch with no cars at the time, because there are ditches on either side. We ran for a block and a half through a stop sign, before his brain caught up and he listened. My daughter did well not panicking, though she is a bit shaken. She ran back and grabbed his boots while I calmed him down, and we stood for a couple minutes and then got back in and walked home. Harness and cart handled it smoothly. So all in all, not too bad. No human, horse, or property damage, and hopefully no issues when we canter again, we will go slow back to that. Not really sure if I handled everything right, but will ask my trainer. Gonna have to try and figure out the boots though, he needs them for traction. Just can't tell with the fuzzies what went wrong since they always worked before! He has been fiddling with them lately, I think they are not fitting right due to the winter fuzzies.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 12, 2022)

charlottein said:


> Wellll we got to go out today... Chaos did excellent with the bells and with the puddles from the snow melt - which he wont walk through in hand, and stood patiently at school very well. Until.... we were doing a light canter home, and somehow his boots came off - and we had our first ever run away bolt. He was terrified and gallop out of control, with me hauling on the reins and him ignoring them. Luckily it was a good straight dry stretch with no cars at the time, because there are ditches on either side. We ran for a block and a half through a stop sign, before his brain caught up and he listened. My daughter did well not panicking, though she is a bit shaken. She ran back and grabbed his boots while I calmed him down, and we stood for a couple minutes and then got back in and walked home. Harness and cart handled it smoothly. So all in all, not too bad. No human, horse, or property damage, and hopefully no issues when we canter again, we will go slow back to that. Not really sure if I handled everything right, but will ask my trainer. Gonna have to try and figure out the boots though, he needs them for traction. Just can't tell with the fuzzies what went wrong since they always worked before! He has been fiddling with them lately, I think they are not fitting right due to the winter fuzzies.


So glad nobody got hurt! And a good sign that he was able to calm down and walk before you got home.


----------



## HersheyMint (Jan 12, 2022)

charlottein said:


> Wellll we got to go out today... Chaos did excellent with the bells and with the puddles from the snow melt - which he wont walk through in hand, and stood patiently at school very well. Until.... we were doing a light canter home, and somehow his boots came off - and we had our first ever run away bolt. He was terrified and gallop out of control, with me hauling on the reins and him ignoring them. Luckily it was a good straight dry stretch with no cars at the time, because there are ditches on either side. We ran for a block and a half through a stop sign, before his brain caught up and he listened. My daughter did well not panicking, though she is a bit shaken. She ran back and grabbed his boots while I calmed him down, and we stood for a couple minutes and then got back in and walked home. Harness and cart handled it smoothly. So all in all, not too bad. No human, horse, or property damage, and hopefully no issues when we canter again, we will go slow back to that. Not really sure if I handled everything right, but will ask my trainer. Gonna have to try and figure out the boots though, he needs them for traction. Just can't tell with the fuzzies what went wrong since they always worked before! He has been fiddling with them lately, I think they are not fitting right due to the winter fuzzies.


I'm so glad you all are ok. That's scary


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 13, 2022)

Yikes! That is mysterious why the boots came off. Definitely need to figure that one out. One of my horse's feet are so hairy I don't know how the farrier even finds them.
Thank goodness all came out okay for you.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 14, 2022)

When I drove Rocko yesterday he was pretty naughty, trying to grab grass and just not listening very well in general for the first half of our time.

I follow Barry Hook on YouTube and he had recently posted a video where he said instead of putting your horse straight away after driving them to leave them hitched to their vehicle and tied. Being near by of course and in a quiet environment where they won't be getting spooked. He said they think about things and the next time you take them out they will do much better. I did it with a riding pony but never with a horse that was still hitched.
Anyway, thought I would try it yesterday after our drive and I can't believe how different Rocko was today!!!! Never tried to snack once, and was super attentive.


----------



## HersheyMint (Jan 14, 2022)

That is awesome. Glad you had a nice drive


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 15, 2022)

I was taught never to tie a horse that was hitched. Too much can go wrong too quickly, much worse than a tied saddled horse. I imagine a bridled horse getting spooked and yanking on the bit. If it doesn't slip off his head, there could still be damage from the bit (or pressure points if bitless). Even if haltered, there could be significant damage to the harness/cart and even to the horse if he gets caught in shaft/straps. It could all happen in a split second.
Of course, one can know his own horse and know what is safe. But to generally advise, say a beginner, to tie a hitched horse may not be a good idea. 
Anyway, that is what I was taught, and I still feel really uneasy when my casual driving friends tie their hitched horses. Was anyone else taught this?


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 15, 2022)

Me. I was taught the same thing. Most of the shows I've gone to will disqualify you for the day if you tie a hitched horse. I like Barry Hook but have to disagree with him on this. Plus, Barry Hooks horses are really tired out at the end of one of his sessions and I imagine that they'd be more than happy to just stand  where with mine it's the opposite and they don't get worked nearly that hard and would be antsy


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 15, 2022)

I wouldn't do it at a show of course or in any busy environment, but all 3 of my driving horses were trained to be tied facing a wall while being harnessed and hitched to the cart because you don't always have a header. The guy that trained two of them was from the UK just like Barry Hook who I really respect. I use a grooming collar and unhook my horse and we back out.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 15, 2022)

Yeah, I’ve heard you aren’t suppose to tie a horse that is hitched, but I don’t follow that rule. I am a one woman show so I have to do things my way or a way that works for me. I tie them up, then hitch them up, then I sometimes get distracted and open gates, move horses around or whatever….. but my horses know I’m a klutz and that I get distracted very easily… I think they use that to their advantage  Then I will put their bridles on. I would NEVER tie a horse up using their bit, that is a HUGE NO NO for me. I only tie them up in their halter. My horses are so small and tiny that I can man handle… woman handle….them with no problem. 

I would tie them up at a show or in a busy environment if I didn’t have anyone to help me, a gal has to do what a gal has to do. I don’t understand how leaving them loose with a cart attached is safer than having them tied up to something solid hitched. If they are tied up and spook, at least they would only hurt themselves. If they aren’t tied up and you are trying to get a bridle on, what happens if they spook and take off, how is that safe for the people who are around?? They could kill someone with the cart flying all over the place. I’ve never really understood that rule.

No way I would tie up a hitched big horse, but then again I won’t be driving a biggie…. And I think they say you should have 2 people for that anyways…. But I’m not a big rule follower


----------



## charlottein (Jan 15, 2022)

Yeah I was taught not to as well. And also to never have them hitched without a bridle. Instead I expect my horse to be able not tied while I work - and we are getting better at it. My trainer did tell me also that they need to spend a lot of time hitched and just standing still after and before driving. She says it is good to even just take them out hitch them, sit in the cart and read a book, and then unhitch and put them away. I am so impatient and Chaos knows it, so he knows as soon as I get in, we are about to go. I need to work on that! They do also say never to go alone though, and I break that rule all the time.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 15, 2022)

charlottein said:


> They do also say never to go alone though, and I break that rule all the time.



Me too, me too


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 15, 2022)

I was also taught never to just drive off, but to stand first. I back my horses out and they stand before turning and going forward. I also ask them to stand before our hitching spot when we come in. That is another thing I was taught. They know better than to rush out or rush in. The other thing I do is drive past our hitching spot and back out to my training area when we come in. If you always take your horse out and drive right back to the hitching spot that is exactly where they want to go!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 16, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Me too, me too


Oh my goodness, I'd never get to go anywhere if I couldn't go alone, also! Which includes a lot of activities besides driving my horses.
I did not know better when I first got Dapper Dan, but all the horses I've trained recently stand untied while being hitched. The bridle goes on first, as that is the brake/steering wheel. Then, o dang! I forgot my gloves or phone or whatever--what to do with my hitched horse while I try to get that forgotten item??! 
Another rule I was taught was the driver/whip gets in first and then any passenger. So many people I take driving want to jump into the cart before me and they usually feel insulted when I ask them to get out until I am seated. 
All the driving rules started out with a good reason; guess we just need to work with our circumstances.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 16, 2022)

It took me years to get Peanut to stand before moving off, he gets quite animated and invents his own version of fancy dressage maneuvers between the shafts. Once he moves out for a minute and then brought back to a halt, he's fine, just don't bottle up that initial energy .


----------



## Abby P (Jan 16, 2022)

Thankfully someone put a really good stand on Rowan when they trained him to drive. Because I had no idea what I was doing when I got him and was constantly having to fiddle and tweak and make harness adjustments, so I would sometimes spend 10-15 minutes just going around and around and back and forth to get everything set up. Also he never moves a foot when you're getting in or out of the cart. In between, look out! 

I've never felt the need to tie him for hitching even though I'm always by myself. If I forget something, well, I just try not to forget anything!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 20, 2022)

It was 65 degrees and nice enough to wear a t-shirt on today's drive! We drove around our place warming up and then crossed the main road to the neighbors and had a blast driving around there where they have made a huge track. My cart feels fine at the walk or the canter but really not fun at the trot still so we did a lot of walking and cantering. Rocko was having a blast cantering around their property! He is getting a lot stronger, but when I unhitched him he was pretty sweaty! Can't wait to clip him this spring...nothing like running around in a fur coat!


----------



## charlottein (Jan 31, 2022)

Very short drive today, since it was the first drive since his spook. First day with dry enough roads since and of course as we start the wind bringing in the cold front picks up and trash is blowing around! He did well though he was much more on alert, so we kept it short and sweet and positive, 30 minutes or so! After the NEXT load of ice coming tomorrow finally melts we will build up slow I think.


----------



## charlottein (Feb 9, 2022)

Chaos was still a bit anxious today. We were meeting a lady for a Girlscout Cookie sale, and picking up my daughter from school. He did well there, but it was a windy again, and I think we need to take the bells off and practice more with them. He was much more nervous around the running children than he normally is. We have a big drive ahead of us on Sunday - about 3.5 miles round trip delivering cookies, so fingers crossed he does well. My daughter will be driving and the cart will be filled with cookies, so I am going to walk along side and I think use a lead rope just in case, since he has been nervous.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 9, 2022)

Big milestone! Today was the first day that Rocko did not take any canter steps when asked to move out while trotting. We have been working on that. Some of it may have been confusion, but it's just easier to canter. I've been giving him a little more alfalfa and notice he is getting stronger too so I was really happy with how we did today!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 27, 2022)

Drove Midnight today. Have not had her out in quite a while. Gorgeous weather so I had no excuse! She stood beautifully for harnessing, and it took me awhile as I seemed to get all the straps mixed up today. Duh. I took her out by herself, no Dapper Dan or other horse friends. I wasn't sure how she would do, just the two of us, but she did great. She sure has a beautiful trot.
I think I will put her back in the open bridle and see how she does.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 28, 2022)

Rocko and I had a good day today. We worked on straightness at the walk, then at the trot and also with backing. We improved a lot by the end. My husband did a fix on my broken fiberglass whip (which is the perfect length) so I was able to use it to touch his shoulder and we just had one of those really good days of communication and response with minor corrections. I have gotten back to doing some groundwork with him on the days we don't drive too, which I think is helping with that connection and it's just easier for them to work on some things on the ground first. I always want to drive but I think the groundwork really pays off. I do so much groundwork for teaching manners and in preparation for learning to drive and then all I want to do is drive but now I am seeing the benefit of staying with both.


----------



## Kelly (Feb 28, 2022)

Love your new avatar Marsha!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 8, 2022)

This post has been going on for several years now. How many still have the horse first posted in this topic? 
I still have Dapper Dan, but I went through five or six others before getting Midnight.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 8, 2022)

I still have all 3 of my driving horses, although one has retired from driving. I sure do love him too though!!!


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 9, 2022)

I still have Peanut and Cappy.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 9, 2022)

My low back was sore today so I didn't drive but my husband drove Annie over to the neighbors property. Here he was warming up in our training area.


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 10, 2022)

I've added way to many since this started but am still driving my original mare too. She's a handful but so fun to drive. I think if my first one had been push button I would be a much less confident driver. She tests me every time.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 10, 2022)

MajorClementine said:


> I've added way to many since this started but am still driving my original mare too. She's a handful but so fun to drive. I think if my first one had been push button I would be a much less confident driver. She tests me every time.


If I hadn't been younger when I got Dapper Dan I would never have had any more horses. I was too naive and inexperienced to be scared. He and I have been through a lot over 20 years and he is a special guy. But I'm older and wiser now, and I don't want to start any more Dapper Dans.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 13, 2022)

Willow, your hubby did AWESOME! But poor guy got hit in the head with a noodle, thank goodness he had a helmet on!


----------



## Kelly (Mar 13, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> This post has been going on for several years now. How many still have the horse first posted in this topic?
> I still have Dapper Dan, but I went through five or six others before getting Midnight.



This thread is older than me! LOL JK!

I still have 3 of my original 4, sold Shadow… my 3 geldings are here to stay!!… maybe an addition coming soon


----------



## charlottein (Mar 20, 2022)

I have had my Chaos for almost 10 years now. He is my first and forever mini, my true heart horse. Willow - I love your training set up, so awesome! I would love to have a set up like that!

We had an amazing long drive today! We have been able to get out only occasionally the last couple months with the snow and ice and work, but today was gorgeous - and it is gonna snow tomorrow and Tuesday, so I wanted to take my time. We did lots of serpentines, and circles, and stopping. I think we are going to work on some lunging to work on voice commands a bit more. He is great with 'trot' 'gee' and 'haw' but hit or miss with 'whoa' or 'walk'. Whoa being the most important obviously we need to work on that. 

This said, my back has been hurting me lately when I am driving, though my cart is very smooth and comfy. I am guessing my posture is off. Anyone have thoughts?


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 20, 2022)

charlottein said:


> I have had my Chaos for almost 10 years now. He is my first and forever mini, my true heart horse. Willow - I love your training set up, so awesome! I would love to have a set up like that!
> 
> We had an amazing long drive today! We have been able to get out only occasionally the last couple months with the snow and ice and work, but today was gorgeous - and it is gonna snow tomorrow and Tuesday, so I wanted to take my time. We did lots of serpentines, and circles, and stopping. I think we are going to work on some lunging to work on voice commands a bit more. He is great with 'trot' 'gee' and 'haw' but hit or miss with 'whoa' or 'walk'. Whoa being the most important obviously we need to work on that.
> 
> This said, my back has been hurting me lately when I am driving, though my cart is very smooth and comfy. I am guessing my posture is off. Anyone have thoughts?


Hi Charlottein-
Thank you for the nice comment. I have a real bad lower back. I was told to get a wedge for my seat that helps you to sit up straight and it really does help. I purchased a 3" one from either Driving Essentials or IVC. Can't remember which place. It strapped well to my other cart but when I switched carts I had to strap it on in a makeshift way to this cart but it works.

Back pain is no fun! I recently had some discouraging x-rays so now I am doing daily back exercises from the physical therapist.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 20, 2022)

Stormy only knows Whoa! LOL LOL


----------



## Abby P (Mar 20, 2022)

That's the most important one!


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 20, 2022)

Driving tomorrow but... Got my ID tags put on my harnesses and my ribbon hung up in the tack room. I love my ribbons! Thank you @Cayuse for doing these.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 21, 2022)

That looks so nice and neat! I remember the red/white/blue ribbons! I still have mine hanging up. I think they are my fav. What color for next year???


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 22, 2022)

Cayuse said:


> That looks so nice and neat! I remember the red/white/blue ribbons! I still have mine hanging up. I think they are my fav. What color for next year???



Its so fun to see them all hung up together. Maybe something with red?

I can't believe was able to drive all 5 horses yesterday. We had a bit of an assembly line. My mom and older son entertained my toddler. Dad would pull out another horse and get them brushed out and ready to be harnessed while I was out driving. When I got back I just un-harnessed the one and harnessed I'll the next one and off I went. I felt totally spoiled but it was so much fun.

Clementine was her usual bratty but fun to drive self. Candace was slow but steady and easy to get along with. Perry is the best of both worlds. He loves to go but has a level head and mellow willing personality. Wally and Blue were a pain. It was mostly Wally and I think it was the bit and I need to run Wally on the left next time. All in all it was a good day.


----------



## charlottein (Mar 22, 2022)

Wow that sounds like an adventure!


----------



## Kelly (Mar 24, 2022)

Stormy did amazing today! Just love this little guy


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 26, 2022)

We have been having some nice drives over on my new neighbor's property. Nice to drive somewhere different.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 27, 2022)

I drove Cappy today. The first time since he had his sinus surgery in December. I noticed a difference in his ability to bend and give to the side that was an issue for him, he was always what I call "tough in the bridle" fussy no matter what bit and he'd pull or lug. Things seems improved and the improvement was also noticeable when I ground drove him this week. I hope the improvement continues and I feel badly that this was missed for so long. Long story short, if you have a horse that's fussy in the bridle despite being up to date on dental work, have their head x-ray'd, you might find a surprise.


----------



## charlottein (Mar 27, 2022)

Beautiful drive today with Chaos and my daughter came along this time and drove too. We were practicing in the school parking lot - Whoa at cones and then the passenger hopping out and walking around and getting back in - in preparation for the Easter Egg Hunt drive, which has specific rules! It was very good practice, though Chaos is smart enough to try and predict what we want and started trying to head for the cones and halting automatically at them, even when it was not the cone we wanted! Silly boy probably thought we were crazy. Thank goodness for dry warm weather!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 31, 2022)

It was cool and windy today but I decided that was the best weather for driving my hairy Dapper Dan. I brushed a bushel of hair off him first. I can barely get his boots on over those hairy feet. I didn't want to drive him on the warmer days. We did mostly walking, just looking around at the scenery. Nothing special. The landscape scene is property near us that is Indian land. That piece of equipment is an old horse-drawn combine. Not a very nice picture of Dapper Dan, but at least he stood for the picture, instead of taking off with the sulky. Midnight yelled and whimpered, but we left her behind.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 3, 2022)

Drove Midnight today. I decided to put her in a plain bridle and try it. She is very nosy, observant and likes to look at everything. Very windy! so there was lots of noise and movement along the road with weeds and trees. No traffic today, which was good, I'm sure. My toes did curl a couple of times when we were trotting and she had her ears going at every sight and sound around with the wind whistling. But she was a good girl and came down from the fast trot and canter when asked. Almost too warm with her winter hair, but she enjoyed a good roll afterward. Might be able to begin clipping this week.


----------



## charlottein (Apr 8, 2022)

This dude was a stinker today with standing. He almost backed me into a parked car while we were in the parking lot. He hasn’t had this issue in a while but did not want to wait today. Not sure how best to fix it - poking in the butt doesn’t work and flicking the whip does for a step but then he just does it again when he is in this mood.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 8, 2022)

Peanut used to do the backing up thing. He seemed to get over it. I forget what I did, if anything, to fix it. I'm no help, lol .


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 8, 2022)

He is gorgeous.
I get out of the cart and stand behind it, using my body to keep mine from backing. At the same time cueing with the whip to go forward. Sometimes reining to change direction will distract him from the backing thing. Silly horses!


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 8, 2022)

Rocko used to do this. I give the voice command walk and tap him on the butt with the whip if that doesn't get it, but I also have a no fail way of making him go forward and that is to crack the whip on the ground outside the cart and that gets his attention and moving forward without hurting him. Of course I wouldn't do that in a tight space in a parking lot. 
Practice the stand at home where it's safe. If he backs up make him go forward to the same spot where you asked him to stand and start over. Build on the stand by doing it for a short time. 30 seconds then a minute and so on. Praise him and keep your sessions short. 
You can also practice the stand without the cart. Walk a ways and ask for the stand and praise. I say stand and also use STAND STILL! if they start to move when I am training.

Schooling a horse can be boring for us but it really pays off!
Looks like you are having a lot of fun with him!


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 9, 2022)

Teaching Rocko how to pivot. He took a couple of steps, but he's getting it!









Rocko learning to pivot.







youtube.com


----------



## Kelly (Apr 12, 2022)

I’m the opposite of course  if a horse starts backing up, then I say… oh you want to back? ok, let’s back! And I keep backing and backing and backing until they don’t want to back anymore, then of course I keep backing!  …it was his idea, not mine  But I see the dilemma in a parking lot 


I pretty much work on whatever my horse wants to do  you wanna trot when I ask for a walk? Ok, let’s trot! And we keep trotting and trotting and trotting.…oh now you want to walk? Too bad, keep trotting! …. I know he can’t wait till I ask for a walk and I’m SURE he WILL walk the next time I ask!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 13, 2022)

Kelly, I do that too. With some. I really don't have one way to train. What works for one might not with another I do my very best to listen to my horse and use whatever method works best for each individual.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 18, 2022)

I drove Midnight in the sulky today. Have not had her in the sulky in a long time, as I felt she was more steady in the cart. We went a longer route today around the mountain, which was new to her, and we were alone. Lots of scary boulders, fallen trees, and tall grasses swishing. She did pretty well, though I did have to get out once to get her going back the correct way when she wanted to turn back. The ornery horses I had in the past were too challenging for me to do this, but Midnight thought about doing a little rearing but did not get out of control. Once I got her turned around the correct way and ground drove a little, she got her head back together and we were fine. Later on, she did cry a little, but over all did well by herself. When she recognized the home stretch, she was ready to trot big time. She was over 10 mph. I made her go easy, as this was a longer trek for her today
and she is still hairy. But when we got home she was not even sweaty or breathing hard. A good roll, and she was her happy self, with Dapper Dan giving her nips.


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 19, 2022)

Beautiful photo! You must have been very proud of her for ignoring all of the trolls and monsters lying in wait!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 19, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> Beautiful photo! You must have been very proud of her for ignoring all of the trolls and monsters lying in wait!


She is a good girl. I am always a little nervous taking her out by herself because of my harrowing experiences with earlier horses. I have not recovered my confidence yet. Maybe I never will, but hopefully Midnight will help me.


----------



## minihorse (Apr 19, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I drove Midnight in the sulky today. Have not had her in the sulky in a long time, as I felt she was more steady in the cart. We went a longer route today around the mountain, which was new to her, and we were alone. Lots of scary boulders, fallen trees, and tall grasses swishing. She did pretty well, though I did have to get out once to get her going back the correct way when she wanted to turn back. The ornery horses I had in the past were too challenging for me to do this, but Midnight thought about doing a little rearing but did not get out of control. Once I got her turned around the correct way and ground drove a little, she got her head back together and we were fine. Later on, she did cry a little, but over all did well by herself. When she recognized the home stretch, she was ready to trot big time.


Adorable. How far did you two travel? Nice photo.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 20, 2022)

minihorse said:


> Adorable. How far did you two travel? Nice photo.


We went 4.1 miles. Some paved, some dirt, some gravel. Not many wild flowers this year as it's been dry, but usually it is a gorgeous wild flower route.


----------



## minihorse (Apr 20, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> We went 4.1 miles. Some paved, some dirt, some gravel. Not many wild flowers this year as it's been dry, but usually it is a gorgeous wild flower route.


That's amazing. Thanks for the reply. How often do you have it?


----------



## Kelly (Apr 28, 2022)

WOW!!! What has gotten into Stormy lately?

Remember how I was always saying that Stormy was the slowest horse on the planet and he didn’t really care about pleasing me? Well, I am here to tell you times are changing. We have been working really hard these past few months and I am seeing amazing results! While driving, Stormy can not only keep a trot, he canters beautifully for as long as I wish and he now completes a mile in about 20 minutes! FANTASTIC! Stormy is only about 31 inches tall and weighs 150 pounds.



So what have we changed? I thought you’d never ask!

For starters I have finally found a feed program that really works for him and one that he likes. He has always been a picky eater so finding something that keeps his attention on food is huge. We have been doing tons of ground work, he has a fresh clip job, a new bit, and I have a new whip. I think his old bit might have been holding him back some. When I would drive him in it he seemed confused on what I was asking OR maybe he was too sensitive for that bit OR maybe he didn’t like it OR maybe he was just being a brat. I’m really not sure what it was but he LOVES his new one. He is much more respectful now than he has ever been. I think one of the biggest things too is age. He just had his birthday, so another year behind him and boy has he matured nicely in the last several months. He has always been the most blonde/immature horse I have known, but WOW! I think he has finally realized that he is stuck with me so he tries hard to please me. Finally he is actually trying to please me, woohoo! He is building up muscle by carting me around in my heavy Aerocrown and doing a lot of work in thick grass. The Aerocrown weighs 90 pounds and is so much easier these days for him to pull it.



Look at him now, he is coming along beautifully! This pic was taken today right after our wonderful drive.


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 28, 2022)

That is so good to hear. Woohoo Stormy! He is looking handsome as ever ❤


----------



## Willow Flats (May 2, 2022)

Today I did a short drive with Rocko because I went to the ranch where my friend works to see a new pony she has in training. A big welsh pony so twice Annie's size and the owner was there and let me drive her!

I have only ever driven minis and this was a very strong forward pony which was super fun. But since she is still green it took a lot of contact to get the downward transition! Kinda hope I get a chance to drive her again.  Very fun to drive something bigger.

And the other reason I went is I wanted to see a pequea cart in person. Although I couldn't compare size wise because it was a pony size Pequea built for this horse, not the mini size. Still thought my Kingston with the C springs is easier on my back after driving in it.


----------



## Kelly (May 2, 2022)

Wow Willow! So you made the right decision in getting your Kingston cart, good call!!

Oh man, I bet you had a blast! I have no desire to drive large ponies. I just envision them spooking and the cart flipping over and me flying through the air  I’m a big ole chicken!!


----------



## Willow Flats (May 2, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Wow Willow! So you made the right decision in getting your Kingston cart, good call!!
> 
> Oh man, I bet you had a blast! I have no desire to drive large ponies. I just envision them spooking and the cart flipping over and me flying through the air  I’m a big ole chicken!!


I liked the look of that cart but yes, I made the right call! I think because the horse and cart were bigger it felt solid and less likely to tip. I have volunteered at quite a few CDEs and it's the minis I've seen tip, but the full size horses do hit posts and things in the obstacles. Last weekend a 2 big pony tandem driver had one horse get squirrelly and ended up kind of along side the other horse and got it's leg over a shaft. It got a little dicey but she calmly called out for some headers. They unhitched, calmed the horse down and re-hitched and she went on and they did beautifully. I was really impressed with how she handled it. I probably would have wanted to quit and gone straight back to my trailer! Lol


----------



## Cayuse (May 4, 2022)

Had a nice drive with Cappy yesterday. I hitched him myself because my husband got busy and I got impatient. It took awhile because of my hands, but he had hay in front of him so he didn't care. Do you guys who hitch by yourself tie your horses? It's a goofy question, I know, but I was taught to not hitch alone and to always have a header, but that's just . . .not doable for most people. If I harness, and tie him with a neck rope in front of some hay and then hitch, would that work? I have a friend who hitches one hand holding the lines and the other doing everything else, but that isn't going to work for me, I'm too clumsy because of the arthritis.


----------



## Kelly (May 4, 2022)

I never have help and ALWAYS hitch alone. I tie them to the fence, harness and hitch them up. Then I usually go open a gate so we can go outside. I leave their halter on and then put their bridle on top over their halter. Then I untie them from fence, get in cart and make them back up before going forward. Anytime I get out of the cart I always make them back up before going forward again.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 4, 2022)

I always tie when I am at home. They are so used to it they just fall asleep and I have to wake them up to get started! I use a grooming collar on Rocko and just leave it on so easy to clip to when we are done.


----------



## MaryFlora (May 4, 2022)

I also work alone and tie DD to a post in her halter then take care of the harness. After that, the driving bridle goes on and we head out. I make sure the door and gate are open first. 

When taking lessons, I was taught bridle always on last when harnessing up and always off first when untacking.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 5, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> I also work alone and tie DD to a post in her halter then take care of the harness. After that, the driving bridle goes on and we head out. I make sure the door and gate are open first.
> 
> When taking lessons, I was taught bridle always on last when harnessing up and always off first when untacking.


I was taught the opposite: the bridle goes on first. An engine without a steering wheel or brake is not good. Bridle first on, last off.
I work alone also. I have to keep one foot or hand on a rein when harnessing Dapper Dan. I harness Midnight in the open without being tied. I also do not let her eat the grass while standing. She does amazingly. She seems to enjoy watching the whole procedure--especially when I have to adjust buckles. Away from home she is not so good; I don't trust her and keep one hand on a rein as she gets easily overwhelmed in strange situations and can lose her mind.


----------



## Cayuse (May 5, 2022)

Thanks guys! I'm going to try tying and see how it goes. I drove him today an Holy Moley was he hot. Hubby drove him first, then I took over. He tried his old "scoot" maneuver today but I knew it was coming. He was trotting and scooted forward into my hands and I brought him back with my elbows soft and dropped and he came back and set his head and strutted . Like Marsha says, my toes curled a little. It was an interesting moment, how his forward momentum was channeled into collection for those few strides.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 5, 2022)

It's amazing how we can feel that collection. Welcome to the toe-curling club!


----------



## betwys1 (May 6, 2022)

Kelly said:


> I never have help and ALWAYS hitch alone. I tie them to the fence, harness and hitch them up. Then I usually go open a gate so we can go outside. I leave their halter on and then put their bridle on top over their halter. Then I untie them from fence, get in cart and make them back up before going forward. Anytime I get out of the cart I always make them back up before going forward again.


 It seems to be the custom in these parts: halter first saddle & pad, then bridle over it to ride my horse.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 6, 2022)

betwys1 said:


> It seems to be the custom in these parts: halter first saddle & pad, then bridle over it to ride my horse.


I think it is different with vehicles than riding.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 7, 2022)

We tried out the covered wagon today. I wanted to make sure everything stayed in place. Had to do some tweaking, but I think we are ready for the parades. Dapper Dan was a total trooper! So proud of him. My sister went along, driving Midnight, so keep an eye on stuff to see if it fell off or came loose. I am thinking about my costume. Today I did wear the felt hat that belonged to my dad; I wanted to make sure it would stay on and not interfere. We went 2.7 miles, mostly walking. Scared the neighbor's big horses pretty well.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 7, 2022)

Marsha~ It looks awesome! The hat is perfect. You two are going to bring a lot of joy to everyone that sees you. That would be hands down my favorite thing I ever saw in a parade! DD is the man!


----------



## HersheyMint (May 7, 2022)

Marsha, I'm so excited for you. I agree, you will be the hit of the parade. Well, maybe DD will be a bigger hit than you You are very creative!


----------



## Cayuse (May 7, 2022)

That's awesome! You need a red,white and blue calico dress with a white petticoat or pantaloons! Love the lantern and the washboard. Dapper Dan looks happy, he'll be the star of the day


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 7, 2022)

I have several pioneer girl outfits. My sister decided she is going to make a travois for her little horse. Our brains were busy concocting stuff for it. She is very creative.


----------



## Kelly (May 7, 2022)

WOW, that is AWESOME Marsha! I love it!! Sooooo creative!!


----------



## MaryFlora (May 8, 2022)

Everything about that is just perfect, Marsha! You and Dan and wagon look adorable!

You must have had a lot of fun gathering the bits and pieces for your wagon!


----------



## betwys1 (May 8, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I think it is different with vehicles than riding.



I'll take your word for it Marsha; I have not driven a horse. It is not even universal to leave a halter on a riding horse under the bridle; but here is an old boy who talks about this topic. It is sort of shaming to notice that the bit usually gets applied with help from a thumb through the ring into the gum. With me, the horse is accustomed to (occasionally) getting a candy (my name for an apple wafer) so I never needed gum presssue to open for the bit.


----------



## MaryFlora (May 8, 2022)

One of the fascinating things about horses and working with them is the wide variety of techniques used based on training, culture, needs, physical needs of horse or human, etc.

Learning never stops! Enjoyed the video! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## charlottein (May 8, 2022)

Wow Marsha so cool! Happy Mothers Day to any other mothers, we went to the flower shop via cart. Then a shirtless jerk on a motorcycle took an illegal left turn at the same time as a car turning right onto the street we were on, looked me straight in the face and revved past us! Chaos had a minor spook taking two steps but was a trooper, if a bit edgy after that.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 8, 2022)

charlottein said:


> Wow Marsha so cool! Happy Mothers Day to any other mothers, we went to the flower shop via cart. Then a shirtless jerk on a motorcycle took an illegal left turn at the same time as a car turning right onto the street we were on, looked me straight in the face and revved past us! Chaos had a minor spook taking two steps but was a trooper, if a bit edgy after that.View attachment 47127


O my goodness, how scary! What a good boy, Chaos. A trip to flower shop by horse and cart sounds like a marvelous Mother's Day outing!


----------



## MaryFlora (May 8, 2022)

A beautiful photo of all three of you, and as Marsha says, a marvelous outing. Love the mini boots color! Is your cart pink? Very cool!

Careless and dumb motorcyclist, Obviously he failed to grasp that horses are the original freedom ride with four on the floor, leather seats, all terrain, and as such deserve respect! 

Chaos took good care of you both!


----------



## HersheyMint (May 9, 2022)

A very nice picture and a lovely day for you all, Marsha  

Mary Flora, I love your respond "the original freedom ride..."
May I use that?


----------



## MaryFlora (May 9, 2022)

Yes, absolutely HersheyMint! You have my blessing!


----------



## Willow Flats (May 9, 2022)

How fun!!!! And I didn't even notice your cart is pink until I read MaryFlora's comment. So cute.


----------



## charlottein (May 10, 2022)

Sadly it is turning pink lol! It originally was red but the sun is fading it like crazy. I have some enamel spray paint I need to coat it with eventually.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 16, 2022)

My back neighbor flooded her fields so we got some water in our ditch and have had a lot of fun driving through it! It is down to mud today so now I see ruts which I'll have to straighten out.

Rocko has had a habit of leaning on the bit to carry himself and because I was using the mildest bit ever (called the ultimate tongue relief) my friend lent me a french link to try and it has made such a difference. I still need to work with him not to do it, but he is so much lighter already. I'm going to order one. So nice to be able to try something out first. Doesn't always happen that way!


----------



## Kelly (May 17, 2022)

I have recently changed Stormy to a French link too and he loves it. I really noticed a HUGE difference in him.


----------



## Cayuse (May 17, 2022)

When I first switched Cappy from a mullen to a french link, he was so confused when he found he couldn't lean as much. The baffled look on his face was priceless as he tried to figure it all out. I felt kinda mean taking his support system away from him.
We took Peanut to a show and after the halter classes I ground drove him. He is calm around the big horses now. The driving classes were at the end of the day and the halter classes of course were at the beginning so I opted not to stay. I get pretty tired from the arthritis and it would've been a long day.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 22, 2022)

The sun came out and wind moderated so we decided to do the parade. I thought I could just brush Dapper Dan, since it was only in the low 70's temperature, but he was so dirty I dragged out the heated water kit and gave him a quick bath. Dried him with a towel. He was so frisky afterward it made me laugh. He was so gorgeous, all clean and shiny. We got into town and luckily the wind was not as noticeable in town. Got the wagon assembled. My sister decided not to take Jackie O, but Munchkin came. Not sure what I think about using the covered wagon again. I will wait for any feedback of spectators before deciding whether to use it again. It was a lot of trouble to put together and I'd hate to waste it, but if it isn't a good parade thing, then live & learn. Difficult to interact with spectators with the covered wagon.
There is a Sesaco plant in Hobart and we couldn't figure out why Dapper Dan was trying to eat the street. Then we figured out it was fermented soy seed. So we had to position ourselves in a different spot. Munchkin was adorable doing his tricks. The trick that gets the most laughter is picking stuff up. An entrant's hat flew off and landed at Munchkin's feet. He picked it up and held it for her. His Parelli training is really good for him and his owner.
One amazing thing about our little horses is they never defecate while working. Big horses came by us to get at the end of the line (we were in the sixth position) and the whole way is strewn with manure. 
No really good pictures but here are a couple.


----------



## HersheyMint (May 22, 2022)

Marsha, The pictures are great. I love the covered wagon. What a fun day. I'm glad the weather warmed up. You must of been a hit!!
You are so creative, you will come up with something so you can interact/ see the spectators better.


----------



## betwys1 (May 22, 2022)

I think I see the issue with spectator interaction - the top is shielding you. One way I suppose this could be changed is to trim the top so it finishes above eye level - no longer a conestoga certainly, but it till evokes the idea that way!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 22, 2022)

betwys1 said:


> I think I see the issue with spectator interaction - the top is shielding you. One way I suppose this could be changed is to trim the top so it finishes above eye level - no longer a conestoga certainly, but it till evokes the idea that way!
> 
> View attachment 47331


Constructive suggestions welcome! The cart is just too small to do much with. Guess we could roll the sides up with ties. Ive seen covered wagons like that.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 22, 2022)

Looks great Marsha! I see what you mean, but I sure would like the shade it provides. Kinda like blinders for you. Is it hard to get into? Roll up sides would do it for the interaction factor.

Could you have some horizontal poles going back a little behind the seat of the cart and shorten and then move the whole cover back some?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 22, 2022)

Willow Flats said:


> Looks great Marsha! I see what you mean, but I sure would like the shade it provides. Kinda like blinders for you. Is it hard to get into? Roll up sides would do it for the interaction factor.
> 
> Could you have some horizontal poles going back a little behind the seat of the cart and shorten and then move the whole cover back some?


That's an idea! It wasn't hard to get into.


----------



## Kelly (May 23, 2022)

I am glad you got to go to the parade.

I love it just the way it is! The people can see you coming, they just can’t see you from the side. I think it is perfect


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 23, 2022)

Kelly said:


> I am glad you got to go to the parade.
> 
> I love it just the way it is! The people can see you coming, they just can’t see you from the side. I think it is perfect


Thanks! I am wearing my dad's old sweat-stained felt Stetson, sitting on a deer hide from my son, and my dad's lariat and old family cow bell hung on the back. I might have surrounded myself with too much sentiment. It made me a little melancholy, missing my dad. He would have loved the idea of a covered wagon.
And this is pretty petty, but Munchkin, who was just ahead of me, stole all the honors with his adorable tricks for the spectators. I am used to Dapper Dan being the star and I felt some jealousy on his behalf (as though he cares!).


----------



## MaryFlora (May 23, 2022)

We care!  Dapper Dan is adorable and I absolutely love his expression with his eyes closed in the sun! Like he totally gets how awesome and cool he is.  That is lovely Munchkin knows tricks, but how many ponies would tolerate a creaking wagon with bits and pieces and a possibly noisy canopy? 

You look adorable too! 

Well done both of you!


----------



## HersheyMint (May 23, 2022)

I agree with MaryFlora and everything she said.  I love DD expression.


----------



## Kelly (May 23, 2022)

Maybe next time “accidentally” run Munchkin over with the wagon


----------



## kimbalina (May 23, 2022)

You look great… I miss my dad too. It’s hard when you have a parent that is so amazing, it’s 100 times harder when they go. I love wearing my dad’s old clothes… I feel like he is giving me a big warm hug when I wear them! 

I was interested to read that Munchkin has been doing Pat Parelli training… do they go to clinics or do they just follow a program online? i love Pat Parelli! When I was a teenager he was always in Australia but it was too expensive for me then. I love how the internet and youtube have made everything so accessible these days!

Thanks so much for sharing, Martha!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 23, 2022)

kimbalina said:


> You look great… I miss my dad too. It’s hard when you have a parent that is so amazing, it’s 100 times harder when they go. I love wearing my dad’s old clothes… I feel like he is giving me a big warm hug when I wear them!
> 
> I was interested to read that Munchkin has been doing Pat Parelli training… do they go to clinics or do they just follow a program online? i love Pat Parelli! When I was a teenager he was always in Australia but it was too expensive for me then. I love how the internet and youtube have made everything so accessible these days!
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing, Martha!


Yes, she takes the classes online and has a dedicated mentor. She is a born trainer, training her dogs, goats, and even ducks. She keeps meticulous training records for the Parelli classes and keeps track of training time. She has done an amazing job with Munchkin, taking him from a pasture horse to a performer.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 27, 2022)

Found another photo of the covered wagon, a view from the back. Our parade posititon was behind that jeep, so we are maneuvering in the street. Dapper Dan does not like to stand still while waiting, so we do a lot of circles. I thought that cow bell from my dad's childhood would be a good parade "noise". The clang by my head almost deafened me; took me a couple of days to recover, and I was told it couldn't even be heard in the parade noise.


----------



## Cayuse (May 30, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Found another photo of the covered wagon, a view from the back. Our parade posititon was behind that jeep, so we are maneuvering in the street. Dapper Dan does not like to stand still while waiting, so we do a lot of circles. I thought that cow bell from my dad's childhood would be a good parade "noise". The clang by my head almost deafened me; took me a couple of days to recover, and I was told it couldn't even be heard in the parade noise. View attachment 47391


I'm late to the Parade! I just found your pictures and they are wonderful!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 5, 2022)

Midnight and I had a pretty good drive today. Weather perfect; temperature moderate and enough breeze to keep off bugs. We did dirt road, some paved, and then the rough path in the pasture as I wanted to see if a pond had benefited from the recent rain. She did pretty well until almost the end and then had her little homesick tantrum. But there is no meanness in her; I turned her around and ground drove a little then got back in. The rest of the way home she did her "fancy trot" 
I've used the sulky the last two drives as it is so easy to hitch. I wasn't sure how she would like it, as there is a lot more movement and not as much support as the cart with regular harness. But she seems fine with it. 
I just need to drive her more often.


----------



## charlottein (Jun 5, 2022)

Chaos was a totally star on our neighborhood drive tonight! We went out at dusk when it was cool, and he had so much energy and was paying great attention. He listened well to my daughter when she drove and handled all the doggers and cars wonderfully. I plan to trailer him out to the park on Wednesday to drive too this week. He was a bit of a butt with standing to unharness with grass within his sight.


----------



## charlottein (Jun 8, 2022)

Lovely day driving with our carriage club today at the state park! My daughter stole the reins and drove most of the time before she ditched me to ride with a pair of Shires instead. Chaos was wonderful and we had a picnic. but It was a looong day!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 9, 2022)

Charlottein, That looks like so much fun! Is that an Amish buggy there?


----------



## charlottein (Jun 9, 2022)

I’m not sure exactly what it is since it has been modified she said, but it was cute! Pulled by a large pony. It had a retractable top, and a cool box on the back and a comfy plush seat!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 19, 2022)

Dapper Dan and did a parade yesterday. I used the covered wagon again. After I bathed him and braided his tail, he was just gorgeous. The children loved running their hands over him when we stopped for petting. 
My sister took Jackie and the other gal brought Munchkin. There was even another miniature horse and cart there! The folks had several big horses and children. I didn't have a chance to chat with them and find out where they live. She had put gorgeous glitter glue flags on the rumps of the ridden horses--definitely going to have to look into that for my horses!
Munchkin had on his new glitter Cavello boots--guess my sister and I are going to have to get some of those, too.
This is the last time for the covered wagon for a long time. Just isn't as much fun.
Munchkin did not have a good time at this parade. He was very nervous. She had to hold him by the halter and he was bucking. He wouldn't do his tricks, and she couldn't stop for people to pet him. At the end, he calmed down and showed off a little; she took him around to the fire station and back among the spectators and he did much better.
Some cowboys did a cattle drive at the end, driving a small herd through town.

Someone commented about Dapper Dan's boots--"don't his feet get really hot in those?"
"OMG, I have to have a little horse!"
"That's the littlest horse I've ever seen!"

Though plenty of people took our picture, we did not get any ourselves.


----------



## charlottein (Jun 22, 2022)

Chaos was a star today! Listened so wonderfully, and was a steady Eddy being passed by motorcycles and handling a sudden barking dog appearance and driving through some delicious grass. Now the drama beforehand when my daughter didn't latch the gate and so the filly, the dog, and the chickens made a break for it and ran around the neighborhood was not so relaxing!


----------



## minihorse (Jun 23, 2022)

charlottein said:


> Chaos was a star today! Listened so wonderfully, and was a steady Eddy being passed by motorcycles and handling a sudden barking dog appearance and driving through some delicious grass. Now the drama beforehand when my daughter didn't latch the gate and so the filly, the dog, and the chickens made a break for it and ran around the neighborhood was not so relaxing!


Good job Chaos, congrats. Were you able to retrieve all the chickens?


----------



## HersheyMint (Jun 23, 2022)

charlottein said:


> Chaos was a star today! Listened so wonderfully, and was a steady Eddy being passed by motorcycles and handling a sudden barking dog appearance and driving through some delicious grass. Now the drama beforehand when my daughter didn't latch the gate and so the filly, the dog, and the chickens made a break for it and ran around the neighborhood was not so relaxing!


That is one of ,my greatest fears. Animals getting out/ loose and rounding them up and getting them home. I'm guessing the chickens must of been the hardest to catch?


----------



## charlottein (Jun 23, 2022)

Luckily the chickens stayed together and didn't get far before I got to them, so all was well!


----------



## minihorse (Jun 24, 2022)

HersheyMint said:


> I'm guessing the chickens must of been the hardest to catch?


They run, when you're about to catch them, they fly. Is that fair?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 25, 2022)

Today my sister and I helped put the harness and bridle on Munchkin. His first time with a bit. He chomped on it for about 20 minutes, then was fine. We spent a while adjusting all the straps for him. His owner practiced taking the bridle on and off. She ground drove about 15 minutes. It is interesting that you have to tell new drivers to pull on a rein to steer the horse in a direction. I have noticed that before. And they have a hard time understanding the need to keep a tautness on the reins, to communicate. They both did fine though. She is going to ground drive him quite a bit before we introduce the cart.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 26, 2022)

Marsha, do you have any pictures of the last parade? Love to see them!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 26, 2022)

Cayuse said:


> Marsha, do you have any pictures of the last parade? Love to see them!


I put one in the Adventure post. We did not take pictures, but a neighbor took one of us.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 30, 2022)

I took Dapper Dan out this morning and we ponied Midnight. I decided to do the drive that goes around a neighbor's property. Dapper Dan was a bit of a prima dona today. We saw some turkey vultures up ahead, which he did not like. They were on a deer carcass, which Dapper Dan refused to pass. I had to get out and lead him around that. Pasture trail was rough, but it is fine in the sulky. The green up ahead is an unmown ditch with grass about 6 feet tall. We left the path and plunged down into that ditch and tall grass. Dapper Dan has no problem with this type of obstacle. Up through the ditch and onto the paved road and another diva moment: someone had hit a large hawk and the feathers were blowing in the breeze. I had to get out and lead Dapper Dan around this obstacle also. Midnight had to keep her wits about her, maneuvering around the sulky tires when Dapper Dan backed and side stepped.
It was a nice drive, though. Warmish, but not bad. Neither horse worked up a sweat.


----------



## Kelly (Jul 1, 2022)

Baby Nova had a blast while I drove Stormy today.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 1, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Baby Nova had a blast while I drove Stormy today.



Love to see them flagging their tails!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 1, 2022)

So stinking cute!!!!  Stormy's walk cracks me up. That boy ain't no hurry! Mr. Chill.


----------



## HersheyMint (Jul 1, 2022)

I love it! I was thinking the same thing as Marsha


----------



## Kelly (Jul 2, 2022)

I know, me too! They are all so beautiful with flagged tails! 

Nova was walking faster than Stormy yesterday!…. And he was trotting!!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 2, 2022)

Nova was walking faster than Stormy yesterday!…. And he was trotting!!  
[/QUOTE]
That's funny! Did you say how tall her parents are?


----------



## Kelly (Jul 3, 2022)

Nova’s sire is 32 inches and her “birth mom”  is 28.75 inches. Nova measured 24 inches at 3 months old, I will be measuring her again real soon. I did the height chart calculator a while back and I think she should mature around 30 inches.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 3, 2022)

I see Liberty Classes in Nova's future.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 3, 2022)

Birth mom...just got that


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 4, 2022)

My neighbor's dogs have been getting out again. We have an easement where there is a long drive back to our home past the neighbors that have land in front of us. We drive the horses down this road regularly. I know I posted before that the dogs had chased Annie and gave my husband the ride of his life! It took a long while before Annie could have any relaxation traveling down the road, as they hurl themselves on the fence barking and snarling, but she has been doing so much better. Rocko completely ignores them, but he wasn't chased either. 

Today I was in our training area working with Rocko and my husband left our property driving Annie and went down the road and one of the dogs was out and chased Annie again!  Thankfully it was only the one he said, and it gave up the chase after a bit. Annie did bolt, but my husband said he was able to get her under control before she got too far this time. He was pretty mad about it though.

I am really glad I haven't had this happen with Rocko! The bummer is that the couple that own that home moved to Oregon this year, but they left the dogs! The son is living there now, and I don't think he likes the dogs, but it was part of the deal. My husband went and talked to him so hopefully he'll take care of the fencing where the dogs are getting out. 

On the upside we have been having a lot of fun driving over at my new neighbors place. They finished putting a paddock off their barn and she brought her cutting horse home and he is a beauty with a great temperament! When we drive by he just looks and our horses are fine with him. She said she is going to purchase miniature cattle! It will be a while though, because they are still doing things to the house and because this was not being used as a horse property they need a lot of fencing, but we can drive all over their 10 acres there which is really nice of them. She works and is pretty busy working on the house and has her own horse to exercise, but I want to have her drive one of my horses some day to see what it's like.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 16, 2022)

Took Dapper Dan out early this morning before the heat. He was standing with the sulky harness with the morning sun on him and I just had to tell him what a handsome boy he is! Of course, he knows it already but he likes hearing it again.
Midnight was agitated when I was hitching. She thought she was going also. She cried when we drove away and left her. Man, I'll be glad when her prison sentence is over and she can come out to play again.


----------



## HersheyMint (Jul 16, 2022)

Willow Flats said:


> My neighbor's dogs have been getting out again. We have an easement where there is a long drive back to our home past the neighbors that have land in front of us. We drive the horses down this road regularly. I know I posted before that the dogs had chased Annie and gave my husband the ride of his life! It took a long while before Annie could have any relaxation traveling down the road, as they hurl themselves on the fence barking and snarling, but she has been doing so much better. Rocko completely ignores them, but he wasn't chased either.
> 
> Today I was in our training area working with Rocko and my husband left our property driving Annie and went down the road and one of the dogs was out and chased Annie again!  Thankfully it was only the one he said, and it gave up the chase after a bit. Annie did bolt, but my husband said he was able to get her under control before she got too far this time. He was pretty mad about it though.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the dogs. Hopefully talking to the guy, he will fix the fence. On the other side It's so nice to have good neighbors. Happy driving


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 16, 2022)

HersheyMint said:


> Sorry to hear about the dogs. Hopefully talking to the guy, he will fix the fence. On the other side It's so nice to have good neighbors. Happy driving


We have new neighbors. I met the guy because their standard poodle came over unannounced. He and Dapper Dan had a standoff. I was worried about the chickens so I put the dog in the garden. Pretty soon I heard whistling and the new neighbor drove up looking for Ace. He was embarrassed that his dog had gone exploring. I don't think Ace would have hurt the chickens, but he might play rough. And I wonder where the standoff between Ace and Dapper Dan would have led. Maybe play. Maybe not.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 16, 2022)

I spoke too soon about Rocko not minding the neighbors dogs. We were driving back home the other day and they went crazy and he did have himself a big spook! Although at the same time a truck with a noisy trailer roared up behind us. He did listen to me and didn't go more than 10 feet, then relaxed while we drove the rest of the way home. Me on the other hand, took a couple of minutes to settle!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 17, 2022)

Willow Flats said:


> I spoke too soon about Rocko not minding the neighbors dogs. We were driving back home the other day and they went crazy and he did have himself a big spook! Although at the same time a truck with a noisy trailer roared up behind us. He did listen to me and didn't go more than 10 feet, then relaxed while we drove the rest of the way home. Me on the other hand, took a couple of minutes to settle!


The noisy trailer does mine in!


----------



## Abby P (Jul 17, 2022)

So I actually DROVE today for more than two minutes! I got the shafts lowered on the cart, moved the seat all the way back, and raised the shaft loops on the harness. I still had a slight amount of bouncing in the shafts at the trot but I think I was sitting too far forward when that happened. If I lean back hard I can get the shafts to pop up so I don't think there is as much weight in them as there was before. I still need to make a few tweaks to the harness adjustment but I think we're on the right track! This cart is really easy for me to drive and seems comfortable so far, the C springs under the seat are really nice.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 26, 2022)

Midnight left yesterday for her new home. Dapper Dan was lonesome, of course. I gave him a nice bath this morning and then we went for a drive. He was happy to be out and about. Breakfast when we got home and it was time for his nap. I sat with him last night in the pasture for a while to keep him company. A peanut butter cracker helped his lonesomeness.


----------



## MerMaeve (Jul 27, 2022)

“A peanut butter cracker helped his lonesomeness.”  He’ll adjust at his own pace I’m sure.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 28, 2022)

A friend brought her two grandsons over this morning. They had never been around horses, but were naturals and wanted to learn everything! We had so much fun and the entire time they kept asking if they could come back. Annie was so good with them. @Edelweiss...This is a pumpkin! She is 37" super stocky and strong. She cantered with my husband and a boy in the cart like it was nothing.


----------



## Edelweiss (Jul 28, 2022)

Willow Flats said:


> @Edelweiss...This is a pumpkin! She is 37" super stocky and strong.


 That is a pumpkin!! What a good girl! She is not 37" though, lol, more like 34-35.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 29, 2022)

@Edelweiss ~ She measures 37" at the last hair of her mane. My other two are 35". 
She probably appears shorter in a photo because this cart seat is much higher than other EE carts which gives me more leg room. I am only 5'7" but my legs are long, so in other EE carts my knees were higher than my hips and I was riding much lower.


----------



## Edelweiss (Jul 29, 2022)

Willow Flats said:


> @Edelweiss ~ She measures 37" at the last hair of her mane. My other two are 35".
> She probably appears shorter in a photo because this cart seat is much higher than other EE carts which gives me more leg room. I am only 5'7" but my legs are long, so in other EE carts my knees were higher than my hips and I was riding much lower.


Oh I get that! I am 5'7" as well, and also with long legs. It was hard to find saddles that fit when I was riding! Fortunately my EE and show carts are not terrible when it comes to leg room though. One reason I like bigger horses, lol.
I have found that most non show measurements are 2" taller than their real height. Trying to find a picture for scale but my 37" mare can look over a 4' gate.


----------



## Kelly (Jul 29, 2022)

Edelweiss said:


> I have found that most non show measurements are 2" taller than their real height.


It’s true! You taught me that!  I had Breezy measured at just over 33 inches but when I took him to the show they measured him at 31.25! Now i am still measuring him at a little over 33 inches. So which is their true height??


----------



## Kelly (Jul 29, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Midnight left yesterday for her new home.



Awe, you sold Midnight? We all will miss her


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 29, 2022)

Our horse park here where the CDE's are held had the horse show people come out for a day to do free measurements so competitors would be in the correct divisions...Pony vs VSE. There is a big division here between show people and CDE people. I have two friends that will do both, but only to show their young horses to get their names out there.


----------



## Edelweiss (Jul 29, 2022)

Kelly said:


> It’s true! You taught me that!  I had Breezy measured at just over 33 inches but when I took him to the show they measured him at 31.25! Now i am still measuring him at a little over 33 inches. So which is their true height??


I was going to tag you but didn't lol. I think the shorter height is the real height.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 29, 2022)

Just so we are all on the same page!  It's not "rocket science" as they say.









AMHA | Registration | How to Measure


Horse's height must be verified on a hard, level surface, preferably concrete or paved, in a public place, by a Show Official and witnessed by a member sponsoring the show. No person with horses being shown competing in the show may be a measuring official at the show. The measuring device used...




www.amha.org


----------



## Edelweiss (Jul 29, 2022)

Willow Flats said:


> Just so we are all on the same page!  It's not "rocket science" as they say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh you'd be surprised!! Lol There are so many factors from clipping to head height to leg placement.


----------



## Kelly (Jul 30, 2022)

Yeah and depending on the trainer they can get a horse shorter or taller so that the horse can be entered into the class they want


----------



## Dragon Hill (Jul 30, 2022)

I always thought it was a bit ridiculous the way they measure miniature horses. But if you read the history behind it, it was a compromise, and a good one. One group wanted them measured at the whithers, the other group wanted to measure at the lowest point of the back. So I'm happy our minis aren't all sway backed.


----------



## Edelweiss (Jul 30, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Yeah and depending on the trainer they can get a horse shorter or taller so that the horse can be entered into the class they want


You got that right! Mostly shorter! I think you could say they have it down to a science because I don't even know all that they do. Or want to lol.



Dragon Hill said:


> I always thought it was a bit ridiculous the way they measure miniature horses. But if you read the history behind it, it was a compromise, and a good one. One group wanted them measured at the whithers, the other group wanted to measure at the lowest point of the back. So I'm happy our minis aren't all sway backed.


Oh wow! I can't even imagine lowest point of the back! Yes! I'll take last hair of the mane! It is a bit ridiculous at first look. It's been around for awhile now and I think it's become the accepted standard. They just look for ways to make it more accurate. I have some horses whose withers would add a good 2-3", so Idk.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 30, 2022)

Just one of the many reason a lot of full size horse people think we are ridiculous.

The man down the street that drives percherons laughed in my face when I showed him a harness. He thought they looked like Barbie clothes.

Kelly if you want Breezy to measure taller, better do it before he gets his feet trimmed.


----------



## Abby P (Jul 30, 2022)

Yeah, but we don't need seven people to help us hitch up our tiny horses.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 30, 2022)

Speaking of 7 people to hitch. The Budweiser Clydesdales are going to be in my town next Sat. They are staging about 1/4 mile from my house and are going to drive right by. I'm going to try and sneak up there and watch them hitch if I can.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 30, 2022)

Ground drove peanut 1.5 hours this week. Cappy 45 minutes. Set up a dressage arena and practiced tests.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 11, 2022)

Billy's bit arrived today so I'm hoping to begin ground driving him tomorrow. I ordered a butterfly arch from Iowa Carriage. I really liked it for Midnight, so I'm hoping Billy likes it also. Have to get an early start, with this hot weather! Trimmer coming next week, then I will be able to order him some boots. I might get ambitious and set up some cones.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 12, 2022)

I was told Billy had been a driving horse. He acted as though he had never had a bit in his mouth before, champing and slobbering. Thank goodness I didn't try to just hitch up and go! We spent the first 10 minutes of him turning sideways and backwards. He did seem to know "whoa" and once he settled down, he did seem to understand rein pressure. He was going pretty well at the end of 20 minutes so we quit. I thought he was a big puppy dog, but there may be some Jack Russel in there...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 13, 2022)

Today went much better. He was more comfortable with a bit and was aware of his job. There are a lot of large boulders in the pasture area, which are great for maneuvering, rather like cones. Yesterday he resisted, but today he did much better. Yay!


----------



## Abby P (Aug 14, 2022)

Drove today in the ring for about 20 minutes. We walked, we trotted, we breathed, we walked and trotted some more and did a bunch of changes of direction, breathed some more, and unhitched.  So, hopefully the trajectory is an upward one now!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 14, 2022)

Cayuse said:


> Ground drove peanut 1.5 hours this week. Cappy 45 minutes. Set up a dressage arena and practiced tests.


That is ambitious!


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 14, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> That is ambitious!


It's been fun. Been doing the "intro" tests. Last month we entered a dressage class in an online show and I'm going to try it again this month. It gives me a goal. I need goals sometimes to stay motivated and keep me moving.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 14, 2022)

Abby P said:


> Drove today in the ring for about 20 minutes. We walked, we trotted, we breathed, we walked and trotted some more and did a bunch of changes of direction, breathed some more, and unhitched.  So, hopefully the trajectory is an upward one now!


It's amazing how much breathing helps to ground us!


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 21, 2022)

@Cayuse dressage intimidates me. I have no sense of the difference in gaits. Walk vs. extended walk, working trot vs. trot

Perry did awesome today. He was just trained last summer and over the winter was only ground driven about once a week and driven just a few times. I haven't worked with him at all since the move. So basically I've let him go totally native out on pasture since April.

I put his harness on and he put his head down and got to work at a calm easy walk. Through the neighborhood, over a long bridge we've never been over before (he's never been on a bridge), over manhole covers. You'd think he was an old pro. Hitching the cart next week.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 22, 2022)

MajorClementine said:


> @Cayuse dressage intimidates me. I have no sense of the difference in gaits. Walk vs. extended walk, working trot vs. trot
> 
> Perry did awesome today. He was just trained last summer and over the winter was only ground driven about once a week and driven just a few times. I haven't worked with him at all since the move. So basically I've let him go totally native out on pasture since April.
> 
> I put his harness on and he put his head down and got to work at a calm easy walk. Through the neighborhood, over a long bridge we've never been over before (he's never been on a bridge), over manhole covers. You'd think he was an old pro. Hitching the cart next week.


The difference in gaits gets me too. The first test I did this summer I though we were marching along at a nice active "medium" walk. Not so much, lol. On the video we're just poking along at a slow shuffle . 
It's so hard for me to believe Perry is all grown up!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 25, 2022)

Ground drove Billykins after our walk. He is doing much better. Working on Stand and Whoa. Here is part of the area where we are ground driving in our pasture. Boulders for maneuvering work pretty well.


----------



## Kelly (Aug 27, 2022)

Ok, I can explain the whole gait thingy 

First there is walk slow, otherwise known as the “slo mo“ walk. Stormy is an EXPERT at the ”slo mo“ walk! No, slower than what you are thinking. Think about your horse dragging behind you and you pulling it along….think think slower….slow shuffle … barely moving 

Then there is walk. Think about your horse walking next to you, WOW now that really would be a dream! We are still working on this, all I can get from Stormy is a slo mo walk! 

Then walk fast. Walk faster, no, faster! Gosh dang it, what ever you do DONT trot! … STOP trotting!! Uggggg  ok, this example is NOT Stormy as he barely knows how to walk. If horses could crawl then Stormy would NEVER have to walk 

Ahhh, trot. Ok, this is where Stormy doesn’t know what to do. He has the “slo mo“ thing going on.… and add on top of that his blondness 
Me: “Trot Stormy.”
Stormy: “What? You talking to me?”
Me: “Stormy! TROT!”
Stormy: “What does that even mean?”
Me: “STORMY!!! TROT!!!”
Stormy: “does that mean go faster?”
Me: uggg, eye roll
Stormy: “Ahhhh, the eye roll means go faster. I can do that. Watch me trot!… Annndddd I’m done.”

So we haven’t even gotten to the working trot or extended trot. As you can see we are working on how to crawl… I mean walk


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 31, 2022)

@Kelly based on your description we are totally doing all of the gaits correctly!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 11, 2022)

Last time I ground drove Billy he did so well. Today we did not have as good success. He had little tantrums for the first 20 minutes. Stopped to visit a neighbor and he would not stand still, but rudely pushed and shoved me and turned his rear to the neighbor. I was not worried, as he never kicks, but it was rude.
So one step back! But we will persevere.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 12, 2022)

Today I put the Cavella glitter boots on Dapper Dan and we went for a nice drive. The weather has been ideal the last few days and I want to be out to take advantage of it!
Oddly, the boots have a squeak. Stopped once to check and make sure they were fastened correctly and all seemed well. When I removed them, everything looked good.


----------



## HersheyMint (Sep 12, 2022)

DD is adorable! They say the squeaky boots get the attention and who wouldn't want to love on that sweet guy


----------



## MaryFlora (Sep 13, 2022)

Your DD is so sweet and love his color and his glittery feet. He and my DD would make a cute pair!


----------



## Kelly (Sep 24, 2022)

I drove Breezy for the very first time yesterday! He did AMAZING! Didn’t even care that the cart was hitched and I was riding in it LOL. Only went around once, didn’t want to over do it, wanted to end on a good note and I wanted to give him something to think about. Today we will go a little farther and maybe get CRAZY and break out into a trot! 

Here is the video from our first drive:


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 26, 2022)

40 minutes driving Billy in the sulky!! My sister came out and led Dapper Dan with us. I ground drove him a little first. He was comfortable with the sulky on him. Ground drove him in the sulky for a few minutes then got on. The weight took him aback for a moment and his ears were going big time, but he walked on. The first time I asked for whoa, and he started again he adjusted for the weight, but after that he never paused.
I asked him to trot several times and just a finger wiggle and the command and he trotted! He came down to a walk nicely 
I know he did so well because he was with Dapper Dan, but I was so pleased he seemed to remember his earlier driving life. We went over 2 miles on pavement, dirt, gravel. No traffic passed us, however, but I think he would have been fine with that. We did see a coyote, but it took off in a different direction.
I think we are off to a good start!


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 26, 2022)

Squeeky boots! Like those toddler shoes that squeek. 

Sounds luke Billy is coming along. The days that are setbacks make the good days that much better!

Not driving related but Pistol is coming back tomorrow. His new owner had a situation and... Long story but I felt he needs to come back to me rather than to a sale. So...I need to get rid of 3-4 minis but got a 7th one instead.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 30, 2022)

I decided to work with Billy by myself today. I intend to work with him harnessing untied so we did that this morning. He was a little impatient but did not mind the shafts at all. We ground drove out the gate, around the house, and the antique tractor in the front with a scary scarecrow and bales of hay. He did investigate, and found the hay was okay. Then I went out on the road with him, away from home. He tried to have some tantrums for about .2 mile, then settled down pretty well. Then he started again about .3. He settled down again and I turned for home at .4 I got into the sulky, but there were some nearby horses that got him excited, so I got out and ground drove again. Almost home, he was steady so I got in again. We drove across a hay field to check out something, then back across the field toward home. He went as steady as a rock. Up the ditch embankment then back home like an old pro.
My toes didn't curl at all. He is a good boy, I think. His owner said he was "particular about his harness", but I'm not sure what that means.


----------



## Kelly (Oct 1, 2022)

I hitched Breezy up to the bike today for the first time. He did great! Such a little SPEED DEMON! WOW!  He definitely has more go than whoa! 




That reminds me… I use MapMyWalk to track miles and time. I don’t know what they have done to that app but I am no longer liking it. I keep forgetting to find a new app until I go to drive the horses LOL What app do y’all like to use?


----------



## HersheyMint (Oct 2, 2022)

I use MapMyWalk also. What changed that you don't like it?


----------



## Kelly (Oct 2, 2022)

What a lovely day! We went to Cobb Park first to check things out. It looks like a real nice park, but very secluded, not many people, lots of beautiful trees and thick woods. I didn’t feel very safe there by myself so we ended up at Foster Park. Breezy was a champ! He was a little nervous about some construction going on but we took our time and made our way through it. He hesitated at a bridge as well and looked towards me for guidance. Overall we had a wonderful time and Breezy had a great experience ground driving at the park.






HersheyMint said:


> I use MapMyWalk also. What changed that you don't like it?


At the end of my walk, I hit pause, then hold it down, then save. Once I hit save it acts goofy. I try tapping “save workout“ and nothing. So then I try holding down ”save workout” and nothing. I have a hard time getting off the last screen


----------



## HersheyMint (Oct 2, 2022)

Kelly said:


> What a lovely day! We went to Cobb Park first to check things out. It looks like a real nice park, but very secluded, not many people, lots of beautiful trees and thick woods. I didn’t feel very safe there by myself so we ended up at Foster Park. Breezy was a champ! He was a little nervous about some construction going on but we took our time and made our way through it. He hesitated at a bridge as well and looked towards me for guidance. Overall we had a wonderful time and Breezy had a great experience ground driving at the park.
> View attachment 48323
> 
> 
> ...


I used the app this morning and no issues for me. Maybe try re setting it?? I google problems when I don't know to fix it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 4, 2022)

My sister came out with Jackie O and we drove over 3 miles. I ground drove him for about 15 minutes first. Billy did great. He has a prancy trot that is 2 mph, about the pace of me walking slowly. But I let him go for a little while and clocked almost 9 mph. He came down to a walk nicely. He seemed very relaxed. He was barely sweaty, even with all the fur.


----------



## Kelly (Oct 5, 2022)

HersheyMint said:


> I used the app this morning and no issues for me. Maybe try re setting it?? I google problems when I don't know to fix it.


Ok, so I have deleted MapMyWalk and downloaded Equilab. Its focus is horses and is pretty cool so far. I was able to enter all my horses in the app along with their picture, birth dates and any other info I choose  if you are out alone the app can track you and if there is no movement in 5 minutes it can send an alert to someone you choose. That is AWESOME! Especially if you drive or ride alone. I’ll test it out tomorrow when I drive and report back.

Oh yeah, I had a great little drive with Breezy today


----------



## HersheyMint (Oct 6, 2022)

Equilab sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Kelly (Nov 25, 2022)

I’m really liking the Equilab app, it’s easy to use and I can select what kind of exercise we are doing for the day, such as: walking, driving, longeing, jumping, trot training. Pretty neat!

Here is Stormy carting me around.


----------



## Kelly (Nov 27, 2022)

When I drive Breezy he really does get my heart beating! He likes to go!! And boy do we go fast for such a tiny little pony. It is a good thing he is well trained and listens to my instructions. He tries to please me and looks to me as his leader. He is such a good boy, oh my heart! 





We are only walking and trotting for now although sometimes he will bust into a canter, but I bring him back down. I won’t start cantering him until next spring after he turns 3 years old. Our sessions are very short too, only 20-30 minutes at a time.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 27, 2022)

Kelly said:


> When I drive Breezy he really does get my heart beating! He likes to go!! And boy do we go fast for such a tiny little pony. It is a good thing he is well trained and listens to my instructions. He tries to please me and looks to me as his leader. He is such a good boy, oh my heart!
> 
> View attachment 48693
> 
> ...


Love that feeling. Makes me want to really let billy go, but i dont know him well enough yet


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 14, 2022)

Billy's open bridle did not have a throat latch as the adjustment on the bridle brought the head piece too close to his ears. Yesterday I took the bridle to a leather repair place; he is going to move the two buckles on the side piece down one inch. I think the head piece will fit perfectly then. The shop is an hour away, so not sure when I will be able to go back and pick it up. I loved going in there; it is an fabulous shop. I'd love to work there and learn how to sew and finish leather.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 15, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Billy's open bridle did not have a throat latch as the adjustment on the bridle brought the head piece too close to his ears. Yesterday I took the bridle to a leather repair place; he is going to move the two buckles on the side piece down one inch. I think the head piece will fit perfectly then. The shop is an hour away, so not sure when I will be able to go back and pick it up. I loved going in there; it is an fabulous shop. I'd love to work there and learn how to sew and finish leather.


Can he mail it back to you? Might cost a little but you'd probably save it in gas. Unless you just want to go there and window shop  . . .


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 15, 2022)

The ribbons arrived yesterday! I think everyone will be happy . They are spiffy looking and she did a wonderful job! I'll be sending them after the holidays. I need to get some shipping envelopes!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Kelly (Dec 29, 2022)

This is how my drive went today with Stormy 



Even though it looks like it, I promise you, we did NOT hit a tree


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 31, 2022)

I quit using MapMyRun for my training runs. When I would hit "save" it would go blank and lose my workout. Sometimes they would show up in my history later and sometimes not. My son told me to use Strava and I love it. I use it for Mountain biking, running, driving and riding horses. He uses it for snowboarding as well.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 3, 2023)

Got Billy's bridle back today, and it fits much better. Hope I can get motivated to work with him. He is such a sweet boy.


----------

